# [Sammelthread] Assetto Corsa



## turbosnake (24. April 2012)

-------Das wird mit mir leider auch nichts mehr----


----------



## turbosnake (24. April 2012)

*-------------------*


----------



## turbosnake (24. April 2012)

*Changelog der letzten Updates*

0.8.7
- Fixed Race weekend output
- Improved AI
- Improved AI Fuel evaluation
- Fixed FF vibration with stationary car (Mclaren GT3)
- Graphics optimizations

0.8.6
- Default launcher theme: fixed lap number for special events not updating
- Default launcher theme: various UI element placement adjustments

0.8.5
- Race Weekend
- AI improvements
- Fuel lap prediction
- Improved mouse with ingame gui
- Gui fixes and improvements
- Animations on secondary elements of the track
- Enable/disable keyboard commands with wheel or gamepad
- Skybox graphical improvements
- Tweaked kerbs volume
- Lotus Evora GTC
- Lotus Evora GX


0.8.2
- Default launcher theme: results screen will not automatically display if no laps were outputed by the sim
- Default launcher theme: starting position display for special event quickraces updated in summary
- Controls configuration: allow sharing of buttons between sequential gears and h-shifter in manual assignment
- Clouds culling improved

0.8.1
- Minor launcher X360 controller options fixed
- Oculus rift Skybox fixed

0.8
- Lotus Exige 240
- Ferrari 312T F1 
- Revised AI behavior
- Collisions performance improvements
- New sky box with clouds
- Fixed gui issue with spinner
- Improved x360 controller support at low speed
- Fixed gearshift sound on BMW M3 e92 Drift
- Improved rearview mirrors & added more rendering options in the launcher
- Default launcher theme: opponent skins are randomized from all available skins
- Default launcher theme: opponent setups are now set on a per-track basis
- Launcher: control configuration's Xbox360 section revised
- Fixed end race chart display bug


----------



## gh0st76 (24. April 2012)

Assetto Corsa kann nur gut werden. Grafisch sieht das Klasse aus und bei der Fahrphysik mach ich mir auch keine Sorgen. Nicht bei Kunos.


----------



## acti0n (24. April 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Assetto Corsa kann nur gut werden.


 
Glaube ich zwar auch aber ehrlich gesagt hat man noch NICHTS außer ein paar Screenshots bis jetzt gesehen. Erstmal abwarten.


----------



## Katamaranoid (24. April 2012)

Ich freu mich auch schon drauf... Schraub aber nicht zu sehr an der Erwartungsschraube, am ende bin ich noch enttäuscht


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. April 2012)

Locker bleiben, wer die bisherigen Titel von *KUNOS Simulazioni* kennt, kann sich schon ausmalen, was da auf einen zukommt. M.E. wird das _richtig_ gut!


----------



## turbosnake (25. April 2012)

Ich kenne zwar keine vorigen Spiele denke, aber auch das es nur ein gutes Spiel werden kann.

Was sagt ihr eigentlich zum Startpost(also fehlt irgendwas, soll ich irgendwas anderes machen)?


----------



## gh0st76 (25. April 2012)

Dann probier mal die Demo von NetKar Pro aus. Grafisch ist das ok aber vom Fahrverhalten einfach nur genial.


----------



## acti0n (25. April 2012)

Ja aber ob die KI was wird, Multiplayer Rennen endlich Lag-Frei, Singelplayer?!, Wetter?! Fragen über Fragen.

Ich warte erstmal noch bevor ich ausflippe. (Und ja FVA war GENIAL!)


----------



## steffen0278 (27. April 2012)

KI hat inner Sim nix zu suchen. Reine Sims werden Online gespielt. Sowas kann man nicht programmieren. Wetter ist auch schon in NKpro (V1.3) enthalten. Hoffe sie haben es jetzt durch dynamisches ersetzt. Auch Lags sind bei NKpro eher die Seltenheit. Ich freu mich drauf. 2012 kann ein tolles Sim-Jahr werden. GTR3, AC, rF2 (Final)


----------



## acti0n (27. April 2012)

KI HAT NICHTS ZU SUCHEN?? Hahaha. Wie viele Leute haben GTR 2, GTR Evolution, rFactor und co zum größten Teil Offline benutzt?

Und Lags sind sehr wohl ein Problem. Schlechter Netcode.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. April 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> KI HAT NICHTS ZU SUCHEN?? Hahaha. Wie viele Leute haben GTR 2, GTR Evolution, rFactor und co zum größten Teil Offline benutzt?


 Allenfalls zu Trainingszwecken, zum Bleistift Strecke auswendig lernen. Das _eigentliche_ 'SimRacing' findet online statt.


----------



## acti0n (28. April 2012)

Nicht wirklich. Kenne so viele von GTR4U und co die NUR bzw. zum größten Teil Offline fahren.


----------



## gh0st76 (29. April 2012)

Offline fahren ist für mich auch nur zum lernen der Strecken. Wenn, dann möchte ich gegen Menschen fahren. Eine KI ist immer vorhersehbar. Ein Mensch verhält sich einfach anders auf der Strecke. Genau das macht den Reiz aus.


----------



## steffen0278 (30. April 2012)

GTR4U sind Online Ligen. Frag mich was die Offline machen .


----------



## acti0n (30. April 2012)

GTR4U ist eine Community rund um GTR 2 und co, keine Liga/Ligen. Die Liga ist aber dabei, das stimmt.

Dennoch kenne ich dort SEHR viele (wenn nicht sogar die Mehrheit) die meist nur Offline fahren.


----------



## gh0st76 (30. April 2012)

Da kann man genauso gut iRacing nur im privaten Trainingsmodus fahren.  Geht auch macht aber keinen Spaß.


----------



## Modmaster (30. April 2012)

Mich würden mal ein paar Videos mit Ingame Footage interessieren


----------



## acti0n (30. April 2012)

Mich auch.


----------



## steffen0278 (2. Mai 2012)

Mir auch, oder ne kleine Demo


----------



## PC GAMER (6. Mai 2012)

Sry für die Dummen Fragen:

-Ist das Spiel eine Spielbare Beta ?
-Ist das Spiel Kostenlos ?
-Kann man es mit Lenkrad Spielen ( Driving Force GT ) ?


----------



## turbosnake (6. Mai 2012)

1)Nein es ist nicht so wie bei pCARS es kommt komplett und fertig raus
2) Nein
3) Ähm was sonst willst du eine Sim mit Tastatur fahren?

btw KS hat eine Lizent von BMW, also werden wir mehrere BMW sehen.
Den Anfang macht das 1er M Coupé!


----------



## PC GAMER (6. Mai 2012)

OK Danke


----------



## Modmaster (7. Mai 2012)

BMW AG Lizenz unter Dach und Fach

Auf dieses Spiel bin ich auch höchst gespannt


----------



## acti0n (8. Mai 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svDVhHvKqvA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xGw8flzG2Y


----------



## Modmaster (8. Mai 2012)

Wollte ich auch schon posten  Der ganze Kanal ist voll mit AC Videos


----------



## brennmeister0815 (8. Mai 2012)

*acti0n*  für die Videos und *Modmaster*, die Bereitschaft, ggf. diese auch zu posten.


----------



## Modmaster (8. Mai 2012)

Das Spiel sieht mal absolut Hammer aus. Ich glaub das wird nen ordentliches Konkurrenzkampf zwischen AC und pCars. Verwendet AC eigentlich auch DX 11 ?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cBHaIc1DjzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## acti0n (8. Mai 2012)

Nach den Videos wird das warten echt sauschwer


----------



## brennmeister0815 (8. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich Meister Yoda zitieren darf: '_Geduld, eine Tugend sie ist_'.


----------



## steffen0278 (12. Mai 2012)

Oh man, so viele Ankündigungen und noch mehr Bilder und Videos. Wird Zeit das die Sims endlich veröffentlicht werden (GTR3, AC, pCars, ACR final).


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Mai 2012)

Also wenn _*das*_ nicht *Geil-o-Mat* ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter (  ): 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OGZ0SlKD5s0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## Andregee (21. Mai 2012)

joah ist gekauft


----------



## steffen0278 (25. Mai 2012)

Von mir auch.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. Mai 2012)

Andregee schrieb:


> joah ist gekauft


 


steffen0278 schrieb:


> Von mir auch.


 
Dann sind wir schon drei.


----------



## acti0n (25. Mai 2012)

Ganz ehrlich wer Rennspiele mag und das nicht geil findet soll sich ein anderes Hobby suchen


----------



## steffen0278 (4. Juni 2012)

Gibts schon nen Release Datum?


----------



## Modmaster (17. Juni 2012)

@steffen0278, ein Release Datum gibt es glaube ich noch nicht. Das Game sollte aber noch in diesen Jahr erscheinen.

Hat jemand irgendwelche neuen News zu diesen Game ? Im Facebook, Youtube und auf der Offiziellen Seite ist es ganz schön ruhig geworden seit dem 24 Stunden vom Nürburgring.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. Juni 2012)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Hat jemand irgendwelche neuen News zu diesen Game ?


 Njet.
Lassen wir mal Kunos' Jungs und Mädels in Ruhe an AC werkeln. Es soll ja nicht EA-like im Vorfeld _*SOOO*_ eine PR-Aktion gestartet werden, nur um hinterher festzustellen, dass _*SOOO*_ ein Gurkenspiel (Shift) dabei 'rausgekommen ist.  Hm, mein Vergleich hat was von Äpfeln und Birnen...aber ihr wisst schon, was ich meine.


----------



## steffen0278 (18. Juni 2012)

Die sollen lieber alles in die Sim stecken anstatt sich um PR zu kümmern. Beim 24h Event von simracing.org wird an der Strecke schon genug Werbung gemacht . Soll halt Simracer ansprechen.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juni 2012)

Würde es auf der Seite News geben wäre sie schon hier im Thread.
Ich wünsche mir eigentlich noch LMP 1 und 2 Autos in dem Spiel.


----------



## steffen0278 (18. Juni 2012)

Ne kleine Demo (1 Auto und ne Strecke) wäre mal geil. Bin dafür das bei jeder Ankündigung zu machen. Damit man gleich sieht, auf was man sich da einläßt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. Juni 2012)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Damit man gleich sieht, auf was man sich da einläßt.


 Irgendwann hatte ich's schonmal geschrieben: Die bisherigen Titel von Kunos zugrunde gelegt, erwartet uns eine fantastische Simulation, in Sachen Fahrphysik, Grafik _und_ Sound!


----------



## acti0n (19. Juni 2012)

Dann kann man genau so sagen GTR 2 war eine richtige geile Simulation. Da die Shift-macher zu 99% die selben Leute sind muss es auch eine richtige Simulation werden. Was es ja nicht war. Und pCars muss anhand deiner Logik wieder eher in die Arcade-Richtung als Simulation einschlagen.

Also für mich ist das alles quatsch. Bevor ich das nicht antesten konnte kann es für mich alles werden...


----------



## Andregee (19. Juni 2012)

Das muß man aber anmerken das Shift auf ein anderes Publikum ausgerichtet wurde und nicht aus unvermögen diese physik inne hatte. Bei Kunos dingstabums soll AC aber wohl die Nachfolge von Netcar einnehmen, somit ist die Ausrichtung wohl klar.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. Juni 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Da die Shift-macher zu 99% die selben Leute sind muss es auch eine richtige Simulation werden. Was es ja nicht war. Und pCars muss anhand deiner Logik wieder eher in die Arcade-Richtung als Simulation einschlagen.


 


Andregee schrieb:


> Das muß man aber anmerken das Shift auf ein anderes Publikum ausgerichtet wurde und nicht aus unvermögen diese physik inne hatte. Bei Kunos dingstabums soll AC aber wohl die Nachfolge von Netcar einnehmen, somit ist die Ausrichtung wohl klar.


 
Wird AC -auch- für die einschlägig bekannten Konsolen erscheinen? Nein. Nix mit GamePad & Co.
Wie sieht's mit Project CARS aus? Aha, erscheint neben PC (klar!) auch für PS3, X360, WiiU. Ergo _selbstverständlich_ mit GamePad-Unterstützung.
Also _ich_ habe noch _kein_ reales Auto gesehen, welches sich lediglich mit einem GamePad steuern lässt.


----------



## acti0n (19. Juni 2012)

Du kannst GTR 2, rFactor und co auch mit Gamepad steuern... einige sind damit sogar schneller als andere mit Lenkrad...

Würde man GTR 2 jetzt für die Konsole releasen (Gamepad unterstützung gibt es ja) - ist es dann Arcade? Oder eventuell jetzt schon Arcade weil es ja theoretisch möglich wäre?

Also merkst vielleicht selber was du für nen Unsinn redest...


----------



## steffen0278 (19. Juni 2012)

Oha, hier liegt aber wieder eine Spannung auf der Tastatur 

Jungs kommt runter;
1. Es ist nur ein Spiel (wegen sowas sich in den Haaren haben, wir sind nicht im Kindergarten)
2. ist das bis jetzt alles nur Spekulation, Keine Demo oder Gameplay bis jetzt vorhanden.
3. Spart euch eure Energie für bessere Rundenzeiten auf


----------



## Andregee (19. Juni 2012)

ich bin dennoch ziemlich sicher das es eine rassige rennsim wird.


----------



## acti0n (20. Juni 2012)

Keine Sorge ist ja alles sachlich und wir hassen uns schon nicht


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. Juni 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Also merkst vielleicht selber was du für nen Unsinn redest...


 Selbst _wenn_ man die eine oder andere Sim mit GamePad spielen _kann_, macht es _nicht_ unbedingt Sinn. Dafür sind diese Sim's nicht ausgelegt, ist wohl eher ein Tribut an die 'Generation Playstation'. Kunos Simulazioni bietet unter anderem auch Dienstleistungen im professionellen Sektor an -> _Development of dedicated software for safe or sport driving school with customized interface and/or overlay views_/_Development of dedicated software for racing teams and pilots training_. Somit ist die Ausrichtung von Produkten aus diesem Haus klar definiert.
Von der Sache her sehe ich Deine Äußerung somit als überflüssig und polemisch an, wir möchten bitte alle _wirklich_ sachlich bleiben. _Wenn_ ich hier was poste, habe ich mir dabei etwas gedacht.
Frage: Warum heißt die bekannte Konsole '_Play_station' und nicht '_Sim_station'? Hat jemand schon mal eine derartige Konsole in einem _professionellen_ Simulator ausmachen können?


----------



## acti0n (20. Juni 2012)

Weil es mit dem PC einfacher zu realisieren ist. 

Bei den Konsolen hast du den zwang von MS/Sony hinter dir, beim PC nicht.

Und wenn die wollen ist es theoretisch bestimmt möglich eine richtige Simulation auf ner PS3 oder so zum Laufen zu bringen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. Juni 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Weil es mit dem PC einfacher zu realisieren ist.


Eben. Spiele für die Konsolen werden auf PC-Workstations entwickelt...


----------



## turbosnake (22. Juni 2012)

Update 2 ist raus!

Lotus ist mit an dabei!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. Juni 2012)

Yep! Assetto Corsa Lotus-Update 
'*Lotus Cars Official license! *Kunos simulazioni is thrilled to "add lightness" to Assetto Corsa by announcing a new licensing agreement with Lotus Cars.'
Klasse!


----------



## gh0st76 (5. Juli 2012)

Ich freu mich eher auf die BMW´s. Mal sehen ob die da nen schicken M3 GT2 mit rein packen. Muss ja mal was für mein Wheel dabei sein.  Ansonsten werden sich da bestimmt die Modder drum kümmern.


----------



## Modmaster (14. August 2012)

Fährt jemand von euch auf die gamescom ? Wäre cool wenn jemand dort mal einen Eindruck von dem Game erhaschen kann. Vieleicht kann der bzw. diejenigen auch ein paar Videos und Fotos  machen.


----------



## acti0n (15. August 2012)

Würde mich auch über Berichte freuen.

Ich warte schon so sehr Auf Assetto Corsa zu schade das ich nicht zur Gamescom komme.


----------



## Modmaster (15. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AMTpWA8oAC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (16. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6_v8h7Eldig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cV6kN1oGI0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. August 2012)

Wir haben auch mal ein Video gemacht:

Assetto Corsa: Spielszenen von der Gamescom - Überzeugt das Fahrgefühl?

Ach ja, und angespielt haben wir Assetto Corsa auch gleich


----------



## gh0st76 (21. August 2012)

Laut einem User in einem anderen Forum kann pCars wohl gegen AC einpacken.  Der hat es mit seinem Teamkollegen auf der GC getestet. Grafisch sind beide genial, aber bei der Fahrphysik ist AC wohl der absolute Hammer.


----------



## acti0n (22. August 2012)

Wie ich solche Vergleiche hasse!

Vielleicht erstmal warten bis beide Spiele auf dem Markt sind und dann weiter sehen?!


----------



## gh0st76 (22. August 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Wie ich solche Vergleiche hasse!
> 
> Vielleicht erstmal warten bis beide Spiele auf dem Markt sind und dann weiter sehen?!


 
Wieeso? Beide sind Alpha oder Beta Stadium. Nur das AC sich schon ganz klar durch die um Welten bessere Physik behaupten kann. Und AC kommt von einem 8 Mann Team. pCars wird wieder sowas wie Shift 2 werden. Wer Ian Bell kennt, der weiß das es ihm zum Schluss nur um die Verkaufszahlen geht. AC kommt übrigens dieses Jahr. pCars erst nächstes. Übrigens sind die beiden Leute die auf der GC Assetto Corsa getestet haben nicht irgendwelche Lleute aus einem Forum die sich für Simulationen interessieren. Der eine ist Martin Kroenke und der andere André Bötcher. Fahren beide bei iRacing in der Formel Weltmeisterschaft mit. Wenn die schon sagen das sich AC einfach natürlicher vom Fahrzeugverhalten anfühlt, dann kann man denen das glauben.


----------



## semimasta (22. August 2012)

AC ist ja von den Machern von NetCar Pro, welches ja auch sehr realistisch sein soll - ich freue mich schon sehr!!

Cya Yakup


----------



## acti0n (22. August 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Wieeso? Beide sind Alpha oder Beta Stadium. Nur das AC sich schon ganz klar durch die um Welten bessere Physik behaupten kann. Und AC kommt von einem 8 Mann Team. pCars wird wieder sowas wie Shift 2 werden. Wer Ian Bell kennt, der weiß das es ihm zum Schluss nur um die Verkaufszahlen geht. AC kommt übrigens dieses Jahr. pCars erst nächstes. Übrigens sind die beiden Leute die auf der GC Assetto Corsa getestet haben nicht irgendwelche Lleute aus einem Forum die sich für Simulationen interessieren. Der eine ist Martin Kroenke und der andere André Bötcher. Fahren beide bei iRacing in der Formel Weltmeisterschaft mit. Wenn die schon sagen das sich AC einfach natürlicher vom Fahrzeugverhalten anfühlt, dann kann man denen das glauben.


 
Für mich können sie die ober sim pros whatever sein - die Glaubwürdigkeit ist für mich trotzdem nicht sehr hoch. Vielleicht steuert sich AC mehr wie typische Sims wie wir sie kennen. Aber was nun "echter" ist können ganz bestimmt keine "Sim"-Rennfahrer beurteilen.


----------



## turbosnake (23. August 2012)

Wie sich das Spiel entwickelt klinkt sehr positiv und anders als pCars wegen Crossplattform nach einem Spiel das keine Gamepad Tauglichkeit braucht.


----------



## gh0st76 (23. August 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie sich das Spiel entwickelt klinkt sehr positiv und anders als pCars wegen Crossplattform nach einem Spiel das keine Gamepad Tauglichkeit braucht.


 

Richtig. Ein reiner PC only Titel wie schon nK Pro. Bei pCars gehts zum Schluss nur darum wieviele Einheiten auf welchen Plattformen abgesetzt worden. Man sieht das ja an der Berichterstattung darüber. Da wird nur von der tollen Grafik was geschrieben. Aber über die miese Physik schreibt keiner was. Das die Physik Grütze ist weiß SMS schon ewig. Da hat ein Community Mitglied mal was zu geschrieben und sogar Videos dazu gemacht um das zu demonstrieren. Aber was macht SMS. Bannen den Account und gut ist. Soviel dazu das die Community bei der Entwicklung hilft.  Kunos hört wenigstens auf das Feedback der Leute die sich später AC kaufen.

@action

Die können schon beurteilen was sich echter und natürlicher anfühlt. Fahren beide selber Auto. Ich merke ja auch das sich iRacing von der Physik her mehr wie ein echtes Fahrzeug fährt als pCars. Bei iRacing spüre ich genau was der Wagen macht weil das Feedback von den Reifen und der Aufhängung am Wheel ankommt. Bei pCars fühlt sich alles ziemlich tot an.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (23. August 2012)

Alter das Game sieht ja HAMMER aus  Eigentlich bin ich eher der Shooter-Typ, aber hier werde ich wohl mal eine ausnahme machen 
Für so ein Spiel braucht man wirklich n Lenkrad und Gaspedal oder zumindest ein Pad  Kann mir das mit Tastatur gar nicht vorstellen ^^


----------



## semimasta (23. August 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Für mich können sie die ober sim pros whatever sein - die Glaubwürdigkeit ist für mich trotzdem nicht sehr hoch. Vielleicht steuert sich AC mehr wie typische Sims wie wir sie kennen. Aber was nun "echter" ist können ganz bestimmt keine "Sim"-Rennfahrer beurteilen.


 
Natürlich hast du Recht und das was auf Ihrer Site steht ist eher  Eigenwerbung, es kommt ja auch darauf an mit welcher Preisklasse
an Eingabegeräten man spielt... 
habe selber Logitech was so ein Mittelding ist aber Fanatec-Equipment ist vom Handling her sicher wieder ganz anders,
kostet aber auch ein großes Stück mehr ....

Cya Yakup


----------



## acti0n (23. August 2012)

Also ich hab das Momo und Fanatec CSR. Die Unterscheide sind schon extrem gewaltig, allerdings fühlt sich beides egal in welcher Sim irgendwie nicht wie im echten Auto an ....


----------



## Stephan79 (23. August 2012)

also das Game sieht auf den ersten blick ja richtig klasse aus


----------



## gh0st76 (23. August 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Also ich hab das Momo und Fanatec CSR. Die Unterscheide sind schon extrem gewaltig, allerdings fühlt sich beides egal in welcher Sim irgendwie nicht wie im echten Auto an ....


 

Ich hab das Clubsport Wheel. Davor ein Jo Lueg G25 und das T500. Durfte auch mal an einem Frex rumkurbeln. Logisch das es nicht absolut wie im echten Fahrzeug wirken kann weil die G-Kräfte fehlen. Aber ich kann ohne Probleme am Wheel spüren was die Reifen oder die Aufhängung machen. Genau wie in meinem Wagen. Da kann ich das auch spüren. Und genau da macht es AC um Welten besser als pCars.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (23. August 2012)

Wurde bestimmt schon gefragt, aber wo (wenn überhaupt) kann man das Game vorbestellen?


----------



## gh0st76 (23. August 2012)

Wenn dann hier. 

KUNOS Simulazioni - racing games,driving school,safe driving,pilots training,racing teams,circuit recreation,laser scan data


----------



## acti0n (25. August 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie sich das Spiel entwickelt klinkt sehr positiv und anders als pCars wegen Crossplattform nach einem Spiel das keine Gamepad Tauglichkeit braucht.


 Guck mal auf twitter:

https://twitter.com/AC_assettocorsa/status/234903188539592704


----------



## Mayday1980 (25. August 2012)

Weiß man schon, was für Systemanforderungen es benötigt?


----------



## gh0st76 (26. August 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Guck mal auf twitter:
> 
> https://twitter.com/AC_assettocorsa/status/234903188539592704


 
Trotzdem bleibt das ein PC Only Titel. Fahrhilfen und Pad Steuerung sind für Leute ohne Wheel oder Anfänger denen eine Hardcore Simulation zu schwer ist. pCars kommt allerdings auch für Konsolen.


----------



## acti0n (26. August 2012)

Was hat das mit Konsolen zu tun? So wie du pCars basht hab ich fast den eindruck das du dort gebannt wurdest oder so...

Und du weist schon das die für den PC Entwickeln und die Konsolen bekommen das alte Reifenmodell wobei der PC ein komplett neues Reifenmodell bekommt was zu viel Leistung auf den Konsolen fressen würde?

Also warte erstmal ab bis die Physik bei denen fertig ist bevor du nur meckerst... Und gleichzeitig AC loben ohne getestet zu haben .. Sehr professionell..


----------



## FabulousBK81 (29. August 2012)

Also ich spiele pCars seit Anfang an und ich werde mir auch sofort AC kaufen wenn es draußen ist.Ich finde pCars ist Genial für das
das es noch im Alpha Status ist,was AC angeht glaube ich auch das es die bessere Sim wird!
Nichts desto Trotz weiß ich aber auch das ich mit beiden Spielen meinen Spaß haben werde...pCars wird fertigem Produkt wahrscheinlich
Abwechslungsreicher sein.
Auf das neue Gtr freue ich mich auch schon riesig,die einzigen die`s für meinen Geschmack verkackt haben sind die Sniper Leute...i


----------



## Modmaster (1. September 2012)

Gibt es neue News AC ? Demo oder Beta Release ?


----------



## gh0st76 (2. September 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Konsolen zu tun? So wie du pCars basht hab ich fast den eindruck das du dort gebannt wurdest oder so...
> 
> Und du weist schon das die für den PC Entwickeln und die Konsolen bekommen das alte Reifenmodell wobei der PC ein komplett neues Reifenmodell bekommt was zu viel Leistung auf den Konsolen fressen würde?
> 
> Also warte erstmal ab bis die Physik bei denen fertig ist bevor du nur meckerst... Und gleichzeitig AC loben ohne getestet zu haben .. Sehr professionell..


 
pCars hab ich. Aber gebannt bin ich da nicht. Ich teste jeden Freitag den neuen Build und mach dann direkt wieder aus weil das Fahrverhalten einfach grottig ist. Wenn mir Leute sagen das die Physik in AC schon jetzt besser ist als bei pCars, LfS oder iRacing und diese Leute auch alles fahren, dann glaub ich das auch. Vor allem wenn ich mir die Physik von nK Pro ansehe. Aber du scheinst ja ein echter pCars Fanbox zu sein der "seinen" Titel mit kratzen, spucken und Haare ziehen verteidigt. pCars wird zum schluss ein Mainstream Spiel werden während AC eine Simulation wird. Da muss man sich nur ansehen was Ian Bell bei Shift 2 gelabert hat. Von wegen super realistisch und besser gehts nicht mehr.


----------



## acti0n (2. September 2012)

Ich bin ein Fanboy weil ich nicht gleich alles 100% in Schubladen stecke wie du? Der war gut ...


----------



## steffen0278 (12. September 2012)

netKar bald bei Amazon zu bestellen:

http://www.amazon.de/UIG-NK-Pro-Racing/dp/B008OWPS8U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347458116&sr=8-1


----------



## stayxone (16. September 2012)

Soweit ich gelesen habe gibts die Techdemo auch nur für NK Pro Besitzer, eine normale Demo gibts aber dann schon noch oder?


----------



## NiCo-pc (16. September 2012)

Assetto Corsa unterstützt das Fanatec Lenkräder?


----------



## acti0n (16. September 2012)

Ähm hättest du dir mal die Videos angeschaut hätte sich deine Frage erübrigt. Also ja.


----------



## Iro540 (26. September 2012)

Ich bin seit einiger Zeit Full Member bei pCars und hatte somit genug Zeit das Spiel zu testen und zu Spielen. Eins muss ich wirklich sagen: KEIN Vergleich zu Shift 1+2 was das Handling betrifft; pCars ist um Welten besser. Shift 1+2 = Trabi, pCars = Ferrari oder M5, AC = ?????. Grafik lass ich mal raus, die ist ja bekanntermaßen ganz passabel .

AC habe ich noch NICHT gespielt; geht ja auch noch nicht (soweit mein Wissensstand).

Was ich jetzt an der ganzen Argumentation nicht verstehe ist, dass bereits jetzt AC über den grünen Klee gelobt wird – in jeglicher Hinsicht – und pCars, zwar nur eine ganz passable Grafik attestiert aber eine miese Physik. Woher wird dieses Wissen, dass AC so ein tolles Spiel wird, genommen. Vielleicht könnte mir dann jemand die Lotto-Zahlen für die nächste Auslosung sagen… 

Gut, Kunoz hat in der Vergangenheit ganz gute Simulationen hingelegt, aber leider zeigen aktuelle Produkte (egal aus welcher Branche) auch, dass es kein Garant ist, in der Zukunft auch gute Produkte zu erstellen, wenn dies in der Vergangenheit so war.

Sicherlich sind die Voraussetzungen anders, wenn die betroffene Firma in der Vergangenheit gute Produkte hergestellt hat, aber dies ist auch gleichzeitig ein schweres Erbe was das „Nachfolge-Produkt“ antritt.

Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich mir AC auch holen; auch weil‘s nach aktuellem Stand mehr BMW Modelle hat  und vielleicht ja doch die bessere Physik hat.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. September 2012)

Da *Kunos Simulazioni* -auch- im professionellen Simulationsbereich tätig ist, kann davon ausgegangen werden, dass insbesondere der Fahrphysik _besonderer_ Aufmerksamkeit gewidmet wird. Alle bisherigen Titel aus dieser Schmiede belegen es.
Die bisher bekannte Grafikpracht von *Assetto Corsa* wird zumindest auf diesem Niveau bleiben, es wird sicherlich auch daran noch 'gefeilt' werden.
Die hier im Forum bereits geäußerte Vorfreude ist kein blinder, vorauseilender 'Hurra-Patriotismus', sondern wird von der _Erkenntnis_ getragen, dass man(n) sich bislang auf *Kunos Simulazioni* immer _verlassen_ konnte.


----------



## Iro540 (26. September 2012)

Sagen kann‘s mir keiner das AC so grandios wird wie’s beschrieben ist – egal ob jetzt von offizieller Seite aus oder im Forum. Zu pCars im Gegensatz kann ich mir ein Bild machen, bzw. das Spiel „erfahren“.

Scheint ja fast so, als ob du bei Kuno*s *beteiligt wärst… . Klar, kannst du jetzt schreiben, dass ich bei pCars „beteiligt“ bin und dadurch nicht mehr objektiv bin, aber zu pCar’s kann ich mir ein Urteil erlauben, zu AC nicht. Und ich lobe pCars auch nicht über den grünen Klee; klar hat es auch seine Schwächen; ein perfektes Spiel gibt es einfach nicht.

Man hat es ja schon vielfach in der Vergangenheit gesehen, dass so hochgelobte Produkte in der weiteren Ausbaustufe / Evolutionsstufe bzw. das Nachfolgeprodukt einfach den Erwartungen nicht gerecht wurden bzw. werden; siehe hierzu ganz aktuell das neue iPhone5…


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. September 2012)

Also ich kann mir aus Er-Fahrung ein Urteil von, unter Anderem, *netKar Pro*, *Ferrari Virtual Academy 2010 Season* und *Ferrari Virtual Academy 2K10* erlauben.
Folgerichtig ist, dass *Assetto Corsa* quasi als Weiterentwicklung nur _besser_ werden _kann_. Ich fress' 'nen Besen (mit Stiel, Salz & Pfeffer), wenn Kunos' neuester Titel nicht den gestellten Erwartungen, ein _Referenz_titel, wird.


----------



## Iro540 (26. September 2012)

Ich habe gutes Himalaya Salz zuhause falls du eins brauchst und frischen Pfeffer…


----------



## steffen0278 (26. September 2012)

NetKar ist ja mehr oder weniger ein Geheimtipp unter Simracer. Eine Top Sim. Sogar mit Bremsplatten Sim. Nur leider viiiieeeel zu unpopulär. Habs damals auch nur durch Zufall gefunden. Aber für 15€ habe ich kein Fehler gemacht.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. September 2012)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Aber für 15€ habe ich kein Fehler gemacht.


  Du hast es vollkommen _richtig_ gemacht!  M.E. wird *Assetto Corsa* in Sachen Popularität _nicht_ das Schicksal von *netKar Pro* teilen (müssen).


----------



## Iro540 (27. September 2012)

Hoffen wir es mal. Wünschen würde ichs mir. Bin immer auf der Suche nach guten Renn-Simulationen.
Dann hole ich mir auch mal NetKar.

Kann man NetKar auch im Multiplayer-Modus spielen?

Habe gerade mir mal ein paar Screenshots auf der Internetseite angeschaut und da habe ich den Eindruck, dass der 1er über dem Asphalt "schwebt" und nicht direkt darauf fährt... Wird aber doch bestimmt noch geändert????

Hier mal ein Screenshot:


----------



## steffen0278 (27. September 2012)

Iro540 schrieb:


> Hoffen wir es mal. Wünschen würde ichs mir. Bin immer auf der Suche nach guten Renn-Simulationen.
> Dann hole ich mir auch mal NetKar.
> 
> Kann man NetKar auch im Multiplayer-Modus spielen?



nK pro ist ein reines Online Game. Da gibts Offline keine KI. Man kann nur die Strecken lernen.Aber die Server sind meist leer. Du kannst es dir hole (gibt glaub ich sogar Rabatt auf AC wenns rauskommt), aber wie gesagt, die Server sind meist leer.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. September 2012)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> nK pro ist ein reines Online Game. Da gibts Offline keine KI. Man kann nur die Strecken lernen.Aber die Server sind meist leer.


Ja, leider. Ist halt nichts für die 'Generation Playstation'. 



Iro540 schrieb:


> Habe gerade mir mal ein paar Screenshots auf der Internetseite angeschaut und da habe ich den Eindruck, dass der 1er über dem Asphalt "schwebt" und nicht direkt darauf fährt... Wird aber doch bestimmt noch geändert????


 In _welchem_ Entwicklungsstadium befindet sich AC? Eben. Da wird noch einiges dran gefeilt werden.


----------



## Iro540 (28. September 2012)

Deswegen habe ich ja auch gefragt; weil was bringst mir, wenn ich nen Online-Game habe, aber kein Mensch Online ist…??? 

Ja genau, habe ich ja auch geschrieben: Wird aber doch bestimmt noch geändert????

So, habe jetzt keine Lust mehr über ungelegte Eier und ähnlichen zu diskutieren… 

Btw zum Thema Generation Playstation; bei mir gab‘s das Ding noch nicht; höchstens einen Nintendo oder wie der hieß; und ja auch ich habe ein vernünftiges Lenkrad mit Pedalen…


----------



## Modmaster (15. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand neue News zu AC ? Auf Facebook wurde schon lange nichts mehr gepostet...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. Oktober 2012)

Hmmm, auf der Timeline _auch_ nichts Neues  M.E. aber _kein_ Grund zur Beunruhigung. Soll Kunos im stillen Kämmerlein hinter den Kulissen fein weiterwerkeln. Es braucht hier nicht _*sooo*_ ein Marketing-Rummel á la EA.
Manchmal ist reden Silber und schweigen Gold.


----------



## gh0st76 (20. Oktober 2012)

Meistens postet Kunos was auf Twitter.


----------



## turbosnake (5. November 2012)

Update 3 Pagani Automobili ist mit dem Zonda R dabei!
Gibt aber noch keine Ingame-Bilder.
Dafür gibt es aber anlässlich des Sieges von Lotus in der Formel, neue Ingame Bilder von den Lotus.
Durch die Lappen gegangen ist mir der Lotus 98 T und auch die Ingamebilder der X-Bow.

Damit ist das nächste Update fertig!


----------



## acti0n (12. November 2012)

Wir werden wohl Ferrari in AC bekommen. Oder (und?!) eine Laser Nordschleife oO

Hier habt ihr es zuerst gehört (oder auch nicht)


----------



## rolli (12. November 2012)

Das klingt prima. 

Lassen wir uns überraschen.

Das hieße aber doch, dass die Ferrari-Lizenz nicht mehr durch irgendwelche Exklusiv-Verträge blockiert ist. Wär mal echt positiv.


----------



## 1awd1 (12. November 2012)

acti0n schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden wohl Ferrari in AC bekommen. Oder (und?!) eine Laser Nordschleife oO
> 
> Hier habt ihr es zuerst gehört (oder auch nicht)



Hast du dafür ne Quelle?


----------



## turbosnake (12. November 2012)

Jetzt weiß ich auch warum ich die Updates nicht gesehen habe, die standen nur auf der Englischen Seite, aber nicht auf der deutschen.


----------



## acti0n (12. November 2012)

Facebook ...


----------



## acti0n (21. Dezember 2012)

Ferrari !!

Wie ich gesagt habe 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QDUZ5RZeh-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (24. Dezember 2012)

Assetto Corsa – First Mugello Previews — VirtualR – Sim Racing News


----------



## acti0n (29. Dezember 2012)

So richtig scheint euch das Spiel ja nicht zu interessieren. Schade.


----------



## Robonator (29. Dezember 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> So richtig scheint euch das Spiel ja nicht zu interessieren. Schade.


 
Wir haben hier halt den größeren Hype um Project Cars und RFactor 2, wobei es sich hier im Forum beim letzteren auch eher in Grenzen hält ^^


----------



## turbosnake (29. Dezember 2012)

Mir fehlt deswegen auch etwas die  Lust, diesen Thread weiterzumachen.


----------



## rolli (29. Dezember 2012)

Wenn das Ding mal erschienen ist, können wir ja weiter machen.

Wie soll man sich für etwas erwärmen, was ständig verschoben wird?
Die ganzen News über neue Lizenzen sind ja ganz nett, aber ich will fahren.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Dezember 2012)

Update 4 Ferrari ist mit 5 der schönsten und am meisten gewünschten Modellen dabei, dazu noch der Autodromo Internazionale del Mugello
Da der 458 Italia (Ingame Video) schon dabei ist, sind noch 4 Modelle unbekannt.
Damit ist das auch Fertig, aber ich verstehe das mit den  gewünschten Modellen  nur nicht so ganz.

Es ist jetzt auf Q1 2013 verschoben und die 'Assetto Corsa technology preview'  ist ein Graphic Benchmark.


----------



## 1awd1 (29. Dezember 2012)

was verstehst du nicht? Es kommen 5 Ferrari Modelle. Einer davon ist der 458, die anderen 4 werden Modelle aus der Geschichte Ferraris sein. Also nix aktuelles, sondern besondere Fahrzeuge mit Geschichte. Aus dem Blog von AC:

"Assetto Corsa’s garage will include a selection of Ferrari models to excite all generations of fans of the “Rossa”; from the powerful current range, equipped with the latest technological innovations, to the most legendary and unforgettable models, for anyone who loves the thrill of racing."

Ich finde bisher sieht AC ziemlich gut aus, was man auf den Screenshots und in den Videos sehen kann. Rein von der Optik macht auch die Physik einen guten Eindruck (zumindest sehen die Fahrzeugbewegungen in den Videos sehr realistisch aus). Der ein oder andere konnte ja auf der GamesCon schon mal testen und auch da ab es durchweg positives Feedback. Schaun wa mal und freuen uns aufs kommende Jahr.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wir haben hier halt den größeren Hype um Project Cars und RFactor 2, wobei es sich hier im Forum beim letzteren auch eher in Grenzen hält ^^


 


turbosnake schrieb:


> Mir fehlt deswegen auch etwas die  Lust, diesen Thread weiterzumachen.


 Wow-WoW-*WOW *,*  *, nu' mal ganz locker vom Hocker bleiben! Nur weil AC im Vorfeld _nicht_ den Hype á la P-Cars oder rFactor 2 teilt, ist's noch lange _kein_ Grund den Kopf in den Off-Track-Sand zu stecken! 
Hey *turbosnake*, bitte heiter weiter-machen, ich verfolge Deinen Thread _auch_ mit großem Interesse!


----------



## Jor-El (13. Januar 2013)

Wird das eigentlich ein Download-Titel?
Bei Amazon oder auf deren HP finde ich nix.


----------



## acti0n (14. Januar 2013)

Bin mir absolut nicht sicher, aber ich glaube die verkaufen es über deren Homepage sobald es käuflich ist.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Januar 2013)

Wäre etwas mau als Vertriebsweg.
Ich habe mal mal auf die FB Seite von AC geschaut und das gefunden:
-In der Tech Preview wird nicht der Abarth 500, sondern 'a guest-star car' sein. Es ist ein Leichtgewichtssportwagen.
´- Der Autodromo Dell’Umbria wird die Strecke sein
Also keine Demo sondern nur ein Benchmark und was das Auto ist frage ich mich auch. 
Lotus, Caterham, Ariel, BAC Mono...?


----------



## Ich 15 (20. Januar 2013)

Aber der Benchmark wird spielbar sein


----------



## Oxid (22. Januar 2013)

Ich würde mich auch sehr freuen wenn dieser Sammelthread weitergeführt wird! Da die Jungs von Kunos relativ selten Infos rausgeben ist es klar, das der Hype nicht das Level von pCars erreichen kann.
Trotzdem ist AC denke ich für jeden Freund von Racing Sims und Rennspielen allgemein ein interessantes Spiel. Keep it up Turbosnake!


----------



## CS1x (24. Januar 2013)

eins interessiert mich, wie wird das Spiel verkauft, nur Online, oder kommt es in die Regale bei den Geschäften rein?


----------



## gangville (24. Januar 2013)

CS1x schrieb:


> eins interessiert mich, wie wird das Spiel verkauft, nur Online, oder kommt es in die Regale bei den Geschäften rein?


 
es gibt derzeit kein publisher.
aber ich denke da das spiel nur auf pc errscheinen wird, wird es nur via online geben. dabei wird auch kosten gespart, die bei einem publisher sehr hoch sind.


----------



## CS1x (24. Januar 2013)

hm das ist natürlich sehr schlecht, dann kann ich jetzt schon sagen das die MP Server zum grossenteil, leer stehen werden.
ohne einen publisher wird aus diesem Spiel nix. Dann bleibt nur rF2 mit schlechte grafik und sehr Hardwarelastig

hm dann warte ich weiter, vielleicht kommt 2018 was gutes wa? .-)


----------



## turbosnake (24. Januar 2013)

Keins der Racesims außer GTR bzw GT Legends haben bzw hatten einen Publisher,
Und da der "Vorgänger" mittlerweile in Steam ist könnte es auch dort landen.

Aber ich sehe im reinen Onlinevertrieb 0,0% Problem, wer Racesims spielen will informiert sich normalerweise im Netz, die Hauptzielgruppe ist nicht der Mainstream Shooter Spieler.


----------



## CS1x (24. Januar 2013)

kann leider meine Geldscheine nicht in den internet Kabel rein stopfen, das ist schon ein Problem, und du sagst 0,0%


----------



## turbosnake (24. Januar 2013)

PSC oder Debit/ EC Card oder (PrePaid) CC, zumindest PSC sollte jeder bekommen, wenn man ein Konto hat ist die EC Card auch kein Problem.
In DE bzw Europa ist die CC nicht so weit verbreitet das sollte Kunoz aber wissen. Kommen ja aus Italien.
Der Tod aus meiner Sicht wäre es wenn man nur per PayPal bezahlen kann.

Aber wie sie es lösen


----------



## Jor-El (24. Januar 2013)

Steam fänd ich klasse. Würde um einiges mehr an Kunden erreichen und hoffentlich nicht so ein Inseldasein wie z.B. iRacing fristen.



CS1x schrieb:


> hm das ist natürlich sehr schlecht, dann kann ich jetzt schon sagen das die MP Server zum grossenteil, leer stehen werden.
> ohne einen publisher wird aus diesem Spiel nix.


xD Willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert.
Noch ein Wort was ich meinem Sohn später erklären muss, wie Kassetten und Videorecorder. "Publisher, waren damals sowas wie die schwarzen Männer bei Momo. Böse!" 



CS1x schrieb:


> kann leider meine Geldscheine nicht in den internet Kabel rein stopfen, das ist schon ein Problem, und du sagst 0,0%


Und zurück ins 20. Jahrhundert.
Nennt sich bargeldloser Zahlungsverkehr. Soll sogar schon im Spätmittelalter gegeben haben, weiß Wiki. 
Ehrlich, gibt so viele Wege etwas im Netz zu kaufen. Da wird es bestimmt was passendes für jeden geben.


----------



## CS1x (24. Januar 2013)

hehe
naja vielleicht wird das Spiel so gut dass die sich doch, für ein  publisher entscheiden 

ansonsten müssten sich viele mit dem Thema zahlungssysteme beschäftigen.

http://youtu.be/yX07AHcm37I

Wie binde ich youtube videos hier ein???


----------



## 1awd1 (24. Januar 2013)

Jor-El schrieb:


> Steam fänd ich klasse. Würde um einiges mehr an Kunden erreichen und hoffentlich nicht so ein Inseldasein wie z.B. iRacing fristen.
> 
> .



Wieso Inseldasein? Das System funtioniert doch wunderbar. Zwar nicht ganz billig aber das hält wenigstens die Chaoten ab. 

Den reinen Onlinevertrieb sehe ich aber auch nicht als problematisch an. Bei den heutigen Internetleitungen dauert das runterladen auch nicht länger als in den nächsten Saturn zu fahren.  Und Bezahlmöglichkeiten gibt es auch mehr als genug. Verstehe immer nicht, warum manche sich da so gegen streuben!?


----------



## Jor-El (25. Januar 2013)

Mit Inseldasein mein ich die "nur" ca. 40k Abonennten und den Rennserien, die sehr auf den amerikanischen Markt ausgerichtet sind.
Klar, 1-2 europäische Strecken findet man schon, genauso wie den Jetta und den MX-5 Cup aber auf Dauer ist das nix.
Abgesehen von der Zeitverschiebung, Serverentfernung und dem entsprechenden Ping.

Ich hatte es nur drei Monate getestet aber selbst die STCC in Race 07 sagte mir persönlich sehr viel mehr zu.


----------



## 1awd1 (25. Januar 2013)

Dann solltest du nochmal testen. Du kannst ab Nachmittag jederzeit gutbesuchte Rennen fahren, die Streckenauswahl ist sicherlich nicht der Wahnsinn aber mit mittlerweile 25 reinen Road Kursen aus der ganzen Welt (Spa, Okayama, Mosport, Phillip Island, Suzuka, Zolder, Laguna Seca usw...) doch recht gut. Die nächsten Strecken kommen, heut Nachmittag folgt z.B. Interlagos. Bathurst, Montreal und andere sind in der Mache. Und die Qualität der Strecken sucht im Rennspiel Genre seines gleichen. Ich kenne keine andere Sim, die derart schöne Strecken liefert und dazu noch komplett laser gescannt. Das macht zur Zeit keiner schöner/besser als iracing!
Server stehen auch auf der Welt verteilt, aber selbst auf den Amiservern lässt es sich noch hervorragend fahren. Die Holländischen Server z.B. liefern auch nen Top Ping. 
Aktive Member gibt es ca. 30.000. Klingt wenig aber ist es aber nicht. Bei Race und rfactor fahren vielleicht mehr aber dadurch, dass jeder seine eigenen Mods fährt, kommen da auch nicht mehr Rennen zu stande, eher weniger und die meist in extrem schlechter Qualität (auf die Mitfahrer bezogen). 
Und unterm Strich werdens bei den meisten anderen Sims auch nicht viel mehr aktive Nutzer sein. Simracing ist und bleibt nunmal etwas spezielles und soll, wenns nach mir ginge, den Massenmarkt auch gar nicht erreichen, weil da nur Mist bei rumkommen würde. 
Mir ist klar, dass man das meiste davon mit nem 3 Monats Probeaccount nicht nachvollziehen kann. Die 2 Serien, die du mit deinem Basiscontent fahren kannst sind nicht wirklich Aussagekräftig aber ich kann dir versichern, dass du mit deiner Meinung/Erfahrung nicht der Realität entsprichst.
Das einzig wirklich negative bei iracing sind die hohen Kosten in der Anfangszeit (ich habe letztes Jahr über 500$ ausgegeben) aber die relativieren sich im laufe der Zeit wieder etwas durch z.B. Gutschriften und nicht zuletzt den Spielspaß, der bei keiner anderen Sim für mich so groß ist wie hier.


----------



## CS1x (26. Januar 2013)

interessant 

1. Let's Test Spezial - "Assetto Corsa" Teil 1 - Let's Test - Racemore.de

2. Let's Test Spezial - "Assetto Corsa" Teil 2 - Let's Test - Racemore.de

3. Let's Test Spezial - "Assetto Corsa" Teil 3 - Let's Test - Racemore.de


----------



## acti0n (27. Januar 2013)

Hmm du weist schon, dass die vom August stammen? Also es hat sich sicherlich noch einiges geändert.


----------



## CS1x (27. Januar 2013)

acti0n schrieb:


> Hmm du weist schon, dass die vom August stammen? Also es hat sich sicherlich noch einiges geändert.


 
na das macht doch nix, dass die von August stammen, trotzdem interessant. Oder findest du dass die nicht interessant sind, weil die von August stammen lol


----------



## acti0n (27. Januar 2013)

Schon aber wollte nur sagen nicht mehr so aktuell


----------



## Jor-El (29. Januar 2013)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Dann solltest du nochmal testen...



Deshalb ja auch meine Anführungsstriche bei den nur 40k.
25 Strecken halte ich auch nicht für wenig. Erst recht wenn man sich die Strecken einprägen muss, Setups ausarbeiten will usw. 

Bin kein Fan von Massenware, weshalb ich z.B. das System von Simbin´s Race toll fand. Nach und nach neue Strecken und Fahrzeuge per Addons, wodurch das Hauptprogramm echt lange auf meine HDD verweilte.
Zumal die Addons ihren Preis wert waren.

500$ ist aber mächtig. Hoffentlich komme ich gerade Anfangs günstiger weg. 

Ich warte jetzt erstmal meinen Umzug nächsten Monat ab und den damit verbundenen Providerwechsel. Und falls Assetto Corsa mir nicht zusagt, verspreche ich hiermit, dass ich iRacing eine zweite Chance geben werden und
ein wenig mehr ausgeben werde um mehr iRacing zu erleben.


----------



## gangville (30. Januar 2013)

ich denke, dass man den client via seinen accountdaten runterladen kann. ähnlich wie project cars.( finde ich persönlich um einiges besser.)


----------



## turbosnake (31. Januar 2013)

Es ist Zeit für ein neues Update bzw das Update eines Updates.
Also erstens:
1) Es wird DLCs geben.
2 Autos die in zukünftigen DLCs enthalten sind, werden sein:
BMW 1M Safey Car 
 BMW E30 DTM

2) Das ist das komplette BMW Lineup in Version 1.0:
BMW Z4 E89
 BMW M3 E92
 BMW M3 E30 EVO
 BMW 1M
 BMW Z4 GT3
 BMW M3 GT2

Als Update 1.2 im Startpost


----------



## acti0n (31. Januar 2013)

Ja die sollen jetzt endlich mal die Tech Demo rausbringen. Hab auch extra Netkar Pro gekauft !


----------



## CS1x (31. Januar 2013)

ja die neuen screenshots sehen klasse aus, kann auch nicht mehr warten

ob das unter xp laufen wird ?


----------



## rolli (1. Februar 2013)

Da hättest du ja gar kein DX11, warum sollte man das wollen?

*duckundweg*


----------



## CS1x (2. Februar 2013)

rolli schrieb:


> *duckundweg*



hehe

ich steige einfach auf was höheres um. xp ist ja bald nicht mehr.....


----------



## HGHarti (2. Februar 2013)

Versuch dein glück mit Win 8 wenn du es noch für 30 € bekommst


----------



## CS1x (4. Februar 2013)

Ich hoffe die bauen da eine Variable Kopf Fliehkraft Simulation ein, von Null bis extrem


----------



## gangville (5. Februar 2013)

kann man es sich schon jetzt kaufen?


----------



## turbosnake (6. Februar 2013)

Immer noch NEIN!!!


----------



## CS1x (6. Februar 2013)

gangville schrieb:


> kann man es sich schon jetzt kaufen?


 
Du kanst aber schon die Demo von netKar Pro Testen, ist auch von _"Kunos Simulazioni_"
http://www.chip.de/downloads/netKar-PRO-Demo_42310307.html

brauchst aber ein Setup, der kommt in Eigene Dateien\netKar PRO\setups\Formula1600 rein
Zuerst aber das Spiel Starten und einmal fahren, sonst ist der Ordner nicht da

400° Lenkrad eingestellt:
vom Gas gehen, gegen lenken, kann hilfreich sein 

Setup: Kostenlos und ohne Anmeldung Dateien und Bilder hochladen!


----------



## CS1x (17. Februar 2013)

Zwei neue Bilder

1.http://games.reveur.de/images/screenshots/assettocorsa-1360935340-511e39accb69d.jpg
2.http://games.reveur.de/images/screenshots/assettocorsa-1360935325-511e399d461a2.jpg


----------



## 1awd1 (17. Februar 2013)

der Lotus ist das Auto für die Techpreview.


----------



## CS1x (17. Februar 2013)

Egal Hauptsache es ist für einen Anfänger nicht zu schwer, sonst wirkt es abschreckend, die ersten Minuten entscheiden. Und da jetzt endlich mehrere Sims unterwegs sind, ist der Kampf um die Users Goss 
das schlimmste wäre Lehrer Server, das aber irgendwann später


----------



## 1awd1 (18. Februar 2013)

CS1x schrieb:


> Egal Hauptsache es ist für einen Anfänger nicht zu schwer, sonst wirkt es abschreckend, die ersten Minuten entscheiden. Und da jetzt endlich mehrere Sims unterwegs sind, ist der Kampf um die Users Goss
> das schlimmste wäre Lehrer Server, das aber irgendwann später



Hauptsache es fährt sich vernünftig! Ob Anfänger zurecht kommen ist mir egal. Lieber etwas weniger Mitspieler, dafür aber welche die es können.


----------



## CS1x (18. Februar 2013)

hehe ja das stimmt

Wir werden ja bald sowas wie Antivir haben, die, die nicht fahren können werden halt rüber gehen


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (18. Februar 2013)

Hmm, jeder hat mal klein angefangen. Ich bin zum Beispiel noch am Anfang  Ihr wart am Anfang bestimmt auch nicht so gut


----------



## 1awd1 (18. Februar 2013)

GotPainInTheAss schrieb:


> Hmm, jeder hat mal klein angefangen. Ich bin zum Beispiel noch am Anfang  Ihr wart am Anfang bestimmt auch nicht so gut



Hab ja nichts gegen Anfänger/Einsteiger. Nur die Deppen sollen halt wegbleiben.  Und erfahrungsgemäß werden die umso weniger, je schwieriger die Sim wird.  Also darfs bei AC gern mal wieder etws mehr Richtung realismus gehen.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (18. Februar 2013)

*Hier stand OT, sorry dafür  *


----------



## turbosnake (18. Februar 2013)

Hier geht es um Assetto Corsa und nicht um G27s oder rfactor 2.


----------



## CS1x (18. Februar 2013)

GotPainInTheAss schrieb:


> Hmm, jeder hat mal klein angefangen. Ich bin zum Beispiel noch am Anfang  Ihr wart am Anfang bestimmt auch nicht so gut



Sehe mein vorletztes Beitrag.

Klein anfangen ist ok, aber die meisten die klein anfangen werden irgendwann zu fortgeschrittenen, bis auf ein paar ausnahmen.
Genau über diese ausnahmen geht es, die werden irgendwann zu FrustBomben und laufen Amok. Für die gibt es aber bald ein Ausweg, und sie können dahin wo es nicht so schwer ist
diese Möglichkeit gab es früher nicht(?)


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (19. Februar 2013)

Achso, na dann ^^ Spielst du auf pCars an?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. April 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/Assetto.Corsa/photos/pcb.852103544815965/852102981482688/?type=1&theater

Ein GTR kommt in Assetto Corsa, perfekt  

btw was ist den mit dem Thread passiert ?


----------



## turbosnake (4. April 2014)

Ich wollten eigentlich nur den Startpost übernehmen,  da der Thread nicht gepflegt wurde.
Bei der Umstellung sind wohl alle Beiträge seit einem Jahr verschwunden.


----------



## Scalon (4. April 2014)

Und mein Abo ist auch weg  kann man die Posts irgendwie wieder herstellen?


----------



## turbosnake (4. April 2014)

Ich habe schon eine PN (an PCGH_Stephan) geschrieben ob das möglich ist, da muss ich auch auf die Antwort warten.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. April 2014)

Hi,

für den aktuellen Zustand des Threads bin ich verantwortlich. Geplant war, den Sammelthread an das Community-Mitglied mit dem Beitrag  #2 (also turbosnake) zu übergeben. Die Idee, Beitrag #1 zu löschen, war für einen Moment  so naheliegend und verführersich, dass ich vergessen habe, dass ich  dadurch den Thread kille.  Wir haben den Thread vom Testserver wiederhergestellt, der aber eben nicht aktuell ist.

*Ich bitte um Entschuldigung!*


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. April 2014)

Bekommst du jetzt wenigstens auch dafür Punkte  ?


----------



## turbosnake (4. April 2014)

Nicht aktuell kommt mir etwas untertrieben vor.
Und meinen 3. Post hätte ich gerne wieder der könnte noch nützlich sein.


----------



## T'PAU (5. April 2014)

Soviel zum Thema Daten(bank)-Backup. 

Naja dann mal zum "wiedereinstimmen" der Changelog der letzten Haupt-Updates (die ganzen 19KB Changelog hau ich hier dann doch nicht rein ):

0.8.2
- Default launcher theme: results screen will not automatically display if no laps were outputed by the sim
- Default launcher theme: starting position display for special event quickraces updated in summary
- Controls configuration: allow sharing of buttons between sequential gears and h-shifter in manual assignment
- Clouds culling improved

0.8.1
- Minor launcher X360 controller options fixed
- Oculus rift Skybox fixed

0.8
- Lotus Exige 240
- Ferrari 312T F1 
- Revised AI behavior
- Collisions performance improvements
- New sky box with clouds
- Fixed gui issue with spinner
- Improved x360 controller support at low speed
- Fixed gearshift sound on BMW M3 e92 Drift
- Improved rearview mirrors & added more rendering options in the launcher
- Default launcher theme: opponent skins are randomized from all available skins
- Default launcher theme: opponent setups are now set on a per-track basis
- Launcher: control configuration's Xbox360 section revised
- Fixed end race chart display bug

0.7.8
- Default launcher theme: Fixed an issue with assist level naming defaulting to "custom"
- Default launcher theme: Added option for toggling the setting of assists based on controller settings
- Default launcher theme: Added the option to clear the car preview cache and reload the UI

0.7.7
- Fixed Drag race starting issue
- Added debouncing MS delay for paddle shifter
- Added custom starting position

0.7.6
- Further reductions to the launcher's physical RAM usage while the simulator is active.
- Huayra steering wheel lock to lock modification
- Huayra collision boxes adjustments
- Updates and fixes on new skins of BMW 1M S3 and BMW M3 E30 Drift
- Huayra fixed rims orientation
- Collision fixes
- End race report fixes

0.7.5
- Pagani Huayra new car (turbo related sounds still wip)
- TC now does not engadge until a car specific speed when launching from stand still
- Aero fixes for Lotus Exos T125, corrects nose up excessive top speed
- Option for player selective collisions. A small workaround until we properly fix the AI. Collisions only occur around a small distance from the player. All other cars do not collide, limiting CPU occupation
- Fixed replay audio bug
- Fixed GUI on some apps
- Fixed race output
- New APP :: Track Description
- New APP :: Real Time X360 car controls debug
- Damage OFF option
- Fixed some glitches in mirror rendering
- Improved CPU performance on Monza
- Reduced launcher RAM and VRAM consumption while the simulator is active.
- Added French translation.
- Collision fixes at Monza and Silverstone gp
- Physical mesh at Silverstone gp more detailed.
- Fixed Concrete size at S-Schumacher, Nurburgring GP
- The launcher now keeps a rotating backup store of the local database (found in Documents\Assetto Corsa\launcherdata\backups)

0.7.2
- Default Exos setup now has maximum fuel for longer AI races.
- Some minor improvements in Lotus Exos AI
- Improvements on Nurburgring GP AI line for all cars
- Lotus Exos 125 hand gearshift animations
- Traction Control steps for Lotus Exos 125
- Improved downshift revs matching
- Fixed setup differential step on Lotus Exos 125
- Slight modifications on the range of the Lotus Exos 125' rebound dampers
- Default launcher theme: Fixed an issue with personal best times not being saved under certain conditions
- Default launcher theme: Control post-configuration check for required assists (e.g. activate autoclutch when no clutch assigned, etc)
- Added rotation limit option for in-game steering wheel.

0.7.1
- Minor launcher theme tweaks (text positioning in results panel).
- Fixed an issue with axis & button assignments for control configuration.

0.7
- New car Lotus Exos 125
- New upgrade Lotus Exos 125 S1
- New track Nurburgring GP
- Less noisy bodywork sound for GT cars
- Fixed hotlap penalties always on
- Friends Leaderboard :: filters lap for hotlap mode
- Some performance improvements
- Replay size reduced by 25%
- Gui now restoring hidden apps on exit
- Fixed Gui issues on apps
- Fixed smoke issues on replay
- Tuned low-level settings for smoke
- Fixed time attack start
- Some texture update for Autodromo di Monza
- Anticipated pit limiter when entering pitlane for Silverstone and Silverstone International race circuits
- "New" badge in UI cars thumbnails
- New "special tags" filtering. When you select a player car, the AI opponents selection is now suggesting similar cars. You can of course dismiss the special tag and choose more
- New "add visible" and "clear grid" buttons in custom opponents panel UI
- Launcher theme optimizations.
- Personal best lap is now recorded if penalties are off - steam achievements and online leaderboard times are not.


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2014)

Habe die Changelogs mal in Post 2 verfrachtet, aber bevor ich hier etwas ändere wüsste ich gerne ob man die Posts wiederherstellen kann. Da ich nicht weiß ob dadurch nicht der Startpost wieder zurückgesetzt wird werde ich ihn jetzt nicht ändern.


----------



## ak1504 (5. April 2014)

Neue Spa Pics


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (5. April 2014)

Wann soll Spa kommen ?


----------



## acti0n (5. April 2014)

Wenn es fertig ist.


----------



## Shaav (7. April 2014)

Vermutlich Freitag. Jeden zweiten Freitag gibts ja ein Update, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe.


----------



## Scalon (7. April 2014)

Die Bilder sehen aber noch sehr frisch aus, deshalb habe ich persönlich auch große Zweifel, dass es diesen Freitag kommen könnte


----------



## 1awd1 (7. April 2014)

Ich meine irgendwann mal gelesen zu haben, dass Spa mit der Releaseversion kommen soll.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. April 2014)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema Daten(bank)-Backup.


Das Backup-System funktioniert schon, lässt sich aber nicht auf einzelne Threads anwenden. Das gesamte Forum hätte auf einen früheren Zeitpunkt zurückgestellt werden müssen, was unterm Strich noch ärgerlicher gewesen wäre.


turbosnake schrieb:


> Und meinen 3. Post hätte ich gerne wieder der könnte noch nützlich sein.


Ich habe dir Beitrag #2 kopiert. Sag Bescheid, ob das so passt.


----------



## turbosnake (7. April 2014)

Das passt so wie du es gemacht hast, um den Inhalt kümmere ich mich dann.
Und bleibt der Thread jetzt so wie er ist?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. April 2014)

Ja leider, denn die einzige Möglichkeit wäre, das komplette Forum auf den Stand von Freitag Morgen zurückzusetzen.


----------



## IJOJOI (7. April 2014)

Sehr ärgerlich, aber das ist natürlich wegen einem Thread keine Alternative...


----------



## turbosnake (7. April 2014)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ja leider, denn die einzige Möglichkeit wäre, das komplette Forum auf den Stand von Freitag Morgen zurückzusetzen.


 Ärgerlich, aber das Forum zurück zusetzen ist jetzt auch keine Alternative.
Müssen wir halt damit leben das ein Jahr an Posts einfach verschwunden ist.


----------



## IJOJOI (7. April 2014)

Nachholbedarf und loos! 
Wie sieht es denn mit weiteren GT3 Fahrzeugen alá Audi, Ginetta usw aus?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (7. April 2014)

GTR soll noch in soner GT3 Version kommen glaube.


----------



## tommy-3d (8. April 2014)

Multiplayer wer cool


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. April 2014)

Kommt in der Release-Version.


----------



## IJOJOI (8. April 2014)

Bin seit einiger Zeit wieder mit dem 1M gefahren.
Hat mir sehr gut gefallen, jedoch untersteuert er meiner Meinung nach am Kurvenausgang einen Tick zu viel


----------



## ak1504 (8. April 2014)

Das Fahrwerk erinnert auch eher an nen Dampfer als an nen BMW mit M...


----------



## IJOJOI (8. April 2014)

Der passt noch nicht, aber der Italia in der Stage3 ... 
Einfach,geil


----------



## semimasta (10. April 2014)

Schade das der Fred gekillt wurde.
Aber was soll man da machen. 

Weiter gehts...


----------



## ak1504 (10. April 2014)

Lotus GT gibts wohl morgen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Honda HSV 010 for Assetto Corsa – Previews

Honda HSV 010 for Assetto Corsa – Previews — VirtualR – Sim Racing News




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IJOJOI (10. April 2014)

Sehr schön!
Ist das jetzt der Evora GT der auch in der American LeMans und in der GT4 mitfährt?


----------



## Scalon (11. April 2014)

nächstes Update (606 MB):
*0.8.5*
- Race Weekend
- AI improvements
- Fuel lap prediction
- Improved mouse with ingame gui
- Gui fixes and improvements
- Animations on secondary elements of the track
- Enable/disable keyboard commands with wheel or gamepad
- Skybox graphical improvements
- Tweaked kerbs volume
- Lotus Evora GTC
- Lotus Evora GX

http://www.assettocorsa.net/forum/index.php?threads/update-0-8-5-official-thread.8417/


----------



## Dedde (12. April 2014)

Ich finde es schade das es so viele fast identische lotus im spiel gibt. Die beiden neuen unterscheiden sich kaum 
Gruppe 5 autos wäre super


----------



## T'PAU (16. April 2014)

0.8.7
- Fixed Race weekend output
- Improved AI
- Improved AI Fuel evaluation
- Fixed FF vibration with stationary car (Mclaren GT3)
- Graphics optimizations

0.8.6
- Default launcher theme: fixed lap number for special events not updating
- Default launcher theme: various UI element placement adjustments


----------



## turbosnake (16. April 2014)

Ich mal die Fahrzeuge und Strecke aktualisiert. 
Falls dort ein Fehler drin steckt sagt es bitte.


----------



## T'PAU (16. April 2014)

Hmm ich vermisse in der Liste die 0.8.5 Fahrzeuge:

- Lotus Evora GTC
- Lotus Evora GX




edit:
und Ferrari 599XX, Ferrari 312T, evtl. noch ein paar, hab die Liste nur überflogen


----------



## turbosnake (16. April 2014)

Es gibt halt auch nirgendwo eine komplette Liste an Fahrzeugen, die auf einem aktuellen Stand ist. Die einzige die ich gefunden habe war von 2012.
Dazu verliert bei den ganzen Kürzeln leicht den Überblick.


----------



## acti0n (16. April 2014)

Grade gegen die KI 10-Runden Rennen gefahren und wieder ausgemacht. ICH BRAUCHE MULTIPLAYER.


----------



## IJOJOI (16. April 2014)

Ich auch /:


----------



## 204Kallisto (17. April 2014)

ist bekannt ob es im multiplayer die möglichkeit besteht auch gegen ki zufahren


----------



## acti0n (17. April 2014)

Was den MP angeht tappen wir völlig im Dunkeln.

Ich glaube schon fast der ist RICHTIG ******** oder die sind noch einfach nicht so weit da man echt nichts darüber hört.


----------



## IJOJOI (17. April 2014)

Ich denke, dass er erst im Herbst zu Release kommen wird...


----------



## Dedde (17. April 2014)

Mir fehlen einfach noch gute strecken.  Nurburgring ist ja schon mal gut.  Aber den meisten italo strecken kann ich nix abgewinnen. ..
Kürzlich hab ich mich ertappt wie ich für ne halbe Stunde gt6 gestartet hab weil ich einfach mal wieder die 24h Nordschleife fahren wollte o.0


----------



## Modmaster (17. April 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass er erst im Herbst zu Release kommen wird...



Der war gut  Warten wir mal wenn es fertig ist.



Dedde schrieb:


> Mir fehlen einfach noch gute strecken.  Nurburgring  ist ja schon mal gut.  Aber den meisten italo strecken kann ich nix  abgewinnen. ..
> Kürzlich hab ich mich ertappt wie ich für ne halbe  Stunde gt6 gestartet hab weil ich einfach mal wieder die 24h  Nordschleife fahren wollte o.0



Strecken kosten halt auch Geld. Und dazu kommt, das alle Strecken Lasergescannt werden. Und als kleines 11 - 12 Mann Team dauert es halt ein wenig, die ganzen Strecken zu erstellen und bearbeiten.


----------



## semimasta (17. April 2014)

Greets!

Ich freue mich schon auf den Tag an dem die KI nicht mehr stupide ihre 
zwei nebeneinander liegenden Linien fährt und alles dazwischen abschießt 

Cya Yakup


----------



## turbosnake (19. April 2014)

Weiß man mittlerweile ob LMP1/2 Autos in das Spiel kommen?


----------



## Modmaster (19. April 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Weiß man mittlerweile ob LMP1/2 Autos in das Spiel kommen?


 
Es wurde ja bei den Autovotes für den Audi R18 gevotet. Mal sehen ob der Marco da was machen kann


----------



## faro06 (20. April 2014)

semimasta schrieb:


> Greets!
> 
> Ich freue mich schon auf den Tag an dem die KI nicht mehr stupide ihre
> zwei nebeneinander liegenden Linien fährt und alles dazwischen abschießt
> ...



wir schreiben das Jahr 2014, ich freue mich auf den Tag an dem KI abgeschafft wird


----------



## IJOJOI (23. April 2014)

McLaren P1 wurde nun bestätigt!
P1 vs LaFerrari 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalar (24. April 2014)

Außerdem haben sie auf FB geschrieben, dass im nächsten Update der MP kommt. 
Wegen eines Feiertags in Italien kommt es aber erst am 2.5.


----------



## IJOJOI (24. April 2014)

Yes!!!!


----------



## ak1504 (25. April 2014)

3 Streckenprojekte die man schon testen kann...

Track mods are being released to Assetto Corsa!


----------



## semimasta (25. April 2014)

Ein PCGH-Rennwochenende wäre doch genial 
falls mit dem Multiplayer nächste Woche alles klappt


----------



## Ritz186 (25. April 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> 3 Streckenprojekte die man schon testen kann...
> 
> Track mods are being released to Assetto Corsa!



gibt es eine seite wo man die noch runterladen kann ohne sich gleich anzumelden???


----------



## ak1504 (25. April 2014)

Eine Seite ohne Anmeldung hab ich zuletzt im letzten Jahrtausend gesehen mein ich mich zu erinnern ^^

Die Strecken sind auch im AC Forum wo man sich auch anmelden muss.

Tracks modding | Assetto Corsa support forum


Die DL Links kopier ich hier nich rein. Wrrden sich durch Updates eh ändern.


----------



## Ritz186 (26. April 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Eine Seite ohne Anmeldung hab ich zuletzt im letzten Jahrtausend gesehen mein ich mich zu erinnern ^^
> 
> Die Strecken sind auch im AC Forum wo man sich auch anmelden muss.
> 
> ...



stimmt nicht so ganz...ich habe schon einige mods für rfactor 1 runtergeladen ohne anmeldung........


----------



## T'PAU (26. April 2014)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt, wie das mit dem Multiplayer funktioniert. Hab da mit Rennspielen noch keine Erfahrung.
Ich schätze mal, dass man die ersten ein, zwei Tage eh kaum was erreichen wird, da alle erstmal MP ausprobieren wollen. 
Werd da wohl eh erstmal kaum zum ausprobieren kommen, da für nächstes WE ein Hardware-Upgrade (MoBo, CPU + Kühler, RAM) ansteht und ich alles neu installieren muss (wird bestimmt _lustig_ )!
Naja, mal schauen...

Ach ja, witziger Effekt wenn man im Photo-Mode mit negativem FOV herumexperimentiert (Originalbild im Anhang): 
Mit über 260 Sachen mit'n Arsch übern Asphalt. Jetzt weiß ich endlich, was mit _Popometer_ gemeint ist! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (26. April 2014)

Welcher Effekt ?


----------



## T'PAU (26. April 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Welcher Effekt ?



Fällt dir beim grossen Bild nichts auf?


----------



## turbosnake (26. April 2014)

Da ist nur ein Bild.


----------



## T'PAU (26. April 2014)

Argh, Forumsoftware... ohne Worte... naja nun halt im Anhang Original und _Fälschung_, damit's funktioniert! 
Das Bild war bei mir wohl noch irgendwie im Cache. Mit 'nem anderen Browser (Opera) war das Bild auch net zu sehen.

Nun sollte es aber funzen!


----------



## Scalon (1. Mai 2014)

hat jemand von euich schon Bugs gemeldet? Ich wollte die fehlende Displaybeleuchtung bei manchen Wägen bemängeln (speziell M3 GT2 ich weiß gerade nicht ob es beim Z4 GT3 funktioniert), da wenn die Bleuchtung eingeschaltet ist das Display im Lenkrad auch leuchten sollte (Blau). Jedoch gibts im Sub Forum Grphics/Model Bugs & Issues einfach 44 Seiten  und ja die SuFu habe ich auch genutzt xD Außerdem sind bei mir die RPM Leds beim Tatuus auch nicht aktiv. Egal jetzt warte ich geduldig auf den MP morgen in der Hoffung das es halbwegs rund läuft und die Spieler sich beherrschen und nicht wie die Verrückten fahren


----------



## acti0n (2. Mai 2014)

Heute kommt MP!!

Wollen wir nicht dann zusammen fahren?


----------



## ak1504 (2. Mai 2014)

Na klar... Treffpunkt Turn 1 



Btw: MP Anleitung ^^

_"Assetto Corsa multiplayer User Interface is explained in the following animated gif.
You can also download our PDF file if you prefer."_

Multiplayer User Interface Walkthrough | Assetto Corsa


----------



## semimasta (2. Mai 2014)

Bin gespannt auf den MP!


----------



## Modmaster (2. Mai 2014)

Nicht zu früh freuen : 

https://twitter.com/KunosStefano/status/462127729798705153


----------



## semimasta (2. Mai 2014)




----------



## acti0n (2. Mai 2014)

Doch, der MP kommt 

https://twitter.com/KunosStefano/status/462178740923932672


----------



## Andregee (2. Mai 2014)

So ruhig hier. Sind wohl alle am Online fahren.


----------



## semimasta (2. Mai 2014)

...doch erst Morgen früh, aber ich denke wohl noch später...

https://twitter.com/AC_assettocorsa


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2014)

> Sorry about that.So much work on multi and I broke the single player  Need another round of test,we wont release today but later this we


https://twitter.com/KunosStefano/status/462285133714698243

Tja, da gibt es wohl ein Problem.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. Mai 2014)

Ist doch immer so, aber nicht so schlimm, sollen sie mal machen


----------



## IJOJOI (3. Mai 2014)

Solange sie es gut machen, habe ich kein Problem.
Ich habe erzählt bekommen, dass man selbst keine Server erstellen kann, ist das richtig?


----------



## semimasta (3. Mai 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Solange sie es gut machen, habe ich kein Problem.
> Ich habe erzählt bekommen, dass man selbst keine Server erstellen kann, ist das richtig?



Dedicated Server sind dabei, jeder kann Host sein 

Hab ich auf Twitter gelesen.


----------



## IJOJOI (3. Mai 2014)

Da bin ich erleichtert. 
Freue mich schon sehr darauf


----------



## acti0n (3. Mai 2014)

Ob es heute noch etwas wird??


----------



## IJOJOI (3. Mai 2014)

Denke nicht /:


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. Mai 2014)

Da warte ich lieber noch, von mir aus auch monate ^^ hauptsache wird nicht sowas verbuggtes wie BF4 ^^


----------



## IJOJOI (3. Mai 2014)

/THIS
Sollen sie es richtig machen!


----------



## T'PAU (4. Mai 2014)

Na dann hab ich ja durch meinen Rechner-Umbau (Phenom II 940 BE --> Intel Xeon E3 1240 v3) und Neu-Inst ja nichts verpasst!


----------



## Nils_93 (4. Mai 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Da warte ich lieber noch, von mir aus auch monate ^^ hauptsache wird nicht sowas verbuggtes wie BF4 ^^


 
Der Unterschied ist, dass Asetto Corsa schon jetzt in der Beta trotz einiger Bugs viel Spaß macht (zumindest mir) was ich von BF4 nach zahllosen Patches nicht behaupten kann, da gefühlt mit einem Patch der einen Bug behebt zwei neue hinzukommen.


----------



## semimasta (8. Mai 2014)

So, morgen vielleicht?!

http://i.imgur.com/zl9WSPt.jpg
(Entnommen aus http://www.reddit.com/r/assettocorsa)

Desweiteren hatte ich immer einen visuellen Lag beim Lenken (Lenkrad dreht sich verzögert im Cockpit)
den ich mit Ingame-Framelimit auf 59 & Vsync an beheben konnte (auf 60Hz LCD) ohne Tearing zu erzeugen.
Bin sehr happy & vielleicht hilfts euch. 

Hatte im NVInspector auch Tripple Buffer an & MaxPrerendered auf 1 aber weiß nicht ob das in Bezug aufs Tearing
einen Unterschied macht.

Cya Yakup


----------



## ak1504 (8. Mai 2014)

Thx


----------



## ak1504 (9. Mai 2014)

Assetto Corsa Early Access - Build 0.9 available now!
 First of  all, thank you for your patience and your kind support about the delay  occured with the last release of Assetto Corsa 0.9. 
 The unexpected  issue (a random black screen occured when playing single-player races)  that caused the delay of the release on May 2nd, has been finally  recognized and fixed. 
 Meanwhile, the guys involved with the multiplayer mode took advantage of this delay to improve the netcode and the communication with the servers, focusing on the core networking systems and stripping it from most of its advanced features. 
  Multiplayer mode is such a feature that needs massive tests that can't  be brought to completion only by a private betatesting team. Now that  the basic functions have been completed and are available for public  testing, we are confident that our devteam will be able to monitor the  online activities with the aim to fix unforeseen bugs and improve the  online experience, as well adding all the big and small features that  will make AC multiplayer a great online experience. Starting from the  basics and improving step by step is part of the Early Access program.
  For your consideration, please note that the multiplayer feature that  will be released is still in ALPHA phase: using the support forum to  report any issue you might encounter will help our devteam to improve  the netcode and its related features. 
 Here's following the list of features and known issues:
 Working Features:
 - Booking system
 - Pre-booked clients from server admins
 - Password protected server for booking
 - Password saving for different servers
 - Multi class races
 - Race weekend (practice,qualifying,race) with configurable duration and number of laps
 - Select penalty system or not.
 - Track cycling
 - Loop mode
 - Maximum client limit, determined by circuit pit boxes
 - Clients may re-join at any session if booked.
 - Dedicated server available.
 - 10 public official servers
 Known Issues - Please check and report unknown issues at our official support forums http://www.assettocorsa.net/forum
 - Official server are set to 15 clients and we will gradually increase  the clients number with testing. Dedicated server is not limited.
 - Wheels remain always connected on the ground, even if cars flies, jumps of flips
 - Steering wheels angles might be exaggerated, or inverted
 - Extended characters in player names, are not supported yet
 - Graphical active aero animations do not work on multiplayer clients yet
 - Opponents skidmarks are not visible yet
 - Opponents windshield are not visible in player’s mirrors yet
 - Opponents suspension movements are vertical, wheels might compenetrate cars body on some occasions
 - "Multiplayer options” option from the menu does not work yet  (containing voting for skip session, restart servers, kick users, chats  etc)
 - Switching between sessions dirt on the car doesn’t disappear
 - race session ends some seconds after the leader finishes the race


----------



## semimasta (9. Mai 2014)

Wohoo!!!!


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. Mai 2014)

Kann es sein, dass heute Weihnachten bei den Rennsims ist?
Assetto Corsa Multiplayer (), der Release des Audi Quattro in R3E + ADAC GT Masters Competition.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (9. Mai 2014)

Schön, vielleicht können wir mal ein PCGH Race fahren


----------



## IJOJOI (9. Mai 2014)

Wäre ich dabei


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (9. Mai 2014)

Läuft erstaunlich gut der  MP ! nur ein Absturz gehabt trotz Alpha, Pings könnten besser sein, sind aber okay. (50-100)


----------



## ak1504 (9. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t-VJm7cpRo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (9. Mai 2014)

Schön, warum hast du kein ABS an ?


----------



## semimasta (9. Mai 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Schön, warum hast du kein ABS an ?


 
Real Man don´t ... 

Bin schon etwas Online gefahren - dann kam ein Update danach ging nix mehr, jetzt schau ma mal...

Cya Yakup


----------



## Scalon (9. Mai 2014)

online ist ganz nett, dass mit dem booking System klappt auch nur manche Leute fahren wie sau  bzw wenn viele auf der Strecke sind (20+) endet es ziemlich sicher im Chaos bzw bei mir standen Gegner immer noch in der Box


----------



## Iconoclast (9. Mai 2014)

Habe mir jetzt zum neuen Fanatec Equip auch mal AC gekauft. Habe gleich mal 2 Fragen.

Funktionieren Drag Rennen gegen die KI nicht? Denn die fahren sofort los und das Rennen wird abgebrochen. Die Ampel warten die gar nicht ab.
Und kann man das Auto gar nicht abwürgen? Habe mal aus Spaß die Kupplung einfach sofort kommen lassen und die Drehzahlen gehen zwar auf 0. Aber wenn man das Getriebe wieder neutral stellt, dann ist die sofort wieder bei 1000rpm, ohne dass man den Motor irgendwie wieder starten muss.


----------



## semimasta (10. Mai 2014)

Greets!

Nope abwürgen so wie in anderen Games ist in AC (leider) nicht.
Ich weiß nicht ob das nocht kommt aber glaube nicht da es auch keine Tasten
für Starter/Zündung wie z.B. in RFactor 2/LFS/GTR2 usw. gibt.
Und in NKPro konnte man den Motor auch nicht abwürgen.

Seitdem der Multiplayer draußen ist macht der Singleplayer Probleme.
Ich konnte alle Dragrennen ohne Probleme fahren, ist jedoch schon nen Monat her
da war noch eine andere Version aktuell und Multiplayer gab es nicht.

Bin grad ein zwanzig Leute Rennen in Imola (Zonda R) gefahren, klappte ganz gut bin sogar
erster geworden . War halt kein Pro dabei...

Es gibt noch viele Baustellen in AC aber ich habe trotzdem viel Spaß damit,
vor allem weil es auch Serienautos mit H-Schaltung gibt und nicht nur reinrassige Rennwagen.

Cya Yakup


----------



## acti0n (10. Mai 2014)

semimasta schrieb:


> Greets!
> 
> Nope abwürgen so wie in anderen Games ist in AC (leider) nicht.


Oh doch. Vielleicht hast du Fahrhilfen an oder so?

Nur in AC startet der Wagen wieder von alleine...


----------



## semimasta (10. Mai 2014)

acti0n schrieb:


> Oh doch. Vielleicht hast du Fahrhilfen an oder so?
> 
> Nur in AC startet der Wagen wieder von alleine...



Ehm leider nein. Fahrhilfen sind alle aus. Der Wagen startet auch nicht wieder 
von alleine weil man hört ja auch keinen Anlasser oder sowas. 

Es ist wie in NKPro:
Die Drehzahl geht gegen Null wenn ich einen Gang einlege und von der Kupplung gehe
ohne Gas zu geben, trete ich aufs Gas oder gehe von der Kupplung ist der Motor wieder da. 
"Ausgehen" tut der Motor da nicht er dreht halt nicht sondern startet von 0 U/min . 
Kann man schlimmstenfalls mit einer Start/Stop Automatik beschreiben...

In den anderen Games geht der Motor ganz aus. Du musst dan die Zündung einschalten,
den Starter drücken, dann hörst du den Anlasser und vóila, Motor startet.

Beispiel am Anfang des Videos:
LFS BMW E30 M3 ENG

Cya Yakup


----------



## T'PAU (10. Mai 2014)

Es gab gestern schon ein paar Updates! Jedes mal wenn ich AC gestartet hatte, war's 'ne neue Version. 

0.9.4
- Fixed single session race start in pits

0.9.3
- Launcher multiplayer screen: even higher leniency towards timeouts

0.9.2
- Launcher: less intensive pinging
- Launcher: higher timeout threshold when loading server list

0.9.1
- Launcher filter options added

0.9
- Multiplayer public release

-----------------------------------

Gestern abend/nacht hatte ich dann auch mal endlich die Gelegenheit, div. Online-Rennen zu fahren. 
Es kamen/kommen immer mehr (Public-) Server, verschwinden aber genauso schnell wieder.
Mit der 0.9.4 klappte das Ganze schon recht gut. Das Booking ist noch etwas verbuggt. Ich hab's nie geschafft nachdem die Booking-Zeit abgelaufen war, direkt per "Join"-Button auf den Server zu kommen. Man muss jedesmal die Serverliste aktualisieren.
Zum Schluss hatte ich immer schonmal vorsorglich kurz vor Ablauf der Booking-Zeit, die Server-Liste neu geladen, dann geht's. 

Die Rennen an sich waren schon super, wenn man mit gleichem Material fährt und die Gegner zweistellige Pings haben und nicht zu sehr rumlaggen.
Komisch fand ich, dass oftmals kaum Leute tatsächlich gefahren sind. Warum sollte man mühsam 'nen Server joinen, um dann nur in der Boxengasse zu stehen?
Vielleicht haben die auch nur auf die anderen Fahrer geswitched (Strg. und 1, 2, 3 auf Numpad) um zu sehen... wie stümperhaft ich gefahren bin! 

Ich war hauptsächlich auf 'nem "Schnellserver" (3 Min. Booking, kein Practice, kein Quali, 5 Runden Rennen), um mal das ganze ein- und ausloggen Prozedere zu testen. Abgesehen von obigem Booking/Join-Problem lief das schonmal recht gut. Ich hatte auch nie Spiel-Abstürze, auch nicht bei einem testweise offline-Training (viele berichten ja von Offline-Abstürzen).

Klar gibt's noch viel Raum zur Verbesserung. So sieht (wenn man sie denn mal sieht, da man meist viel zu schnell vom Server disconnected wird nach dem Rennen!) z.B. die Schlußtabelle noch etwas karg aus.
Da müssten imho noch Auto-Modell, Streckenname, Anzahl der Runden, Servername usw. rein. Aber das kommt hoffentlich alles noch, ebenso 'ne Chat-Funktion und Chat-Tastatur-Shortcuts um z.B. "Sorry!", "Thanks!" usw. auf Taste zu legen.

Für mich waren das die ersten Gehversuche in Sachen Online-Rennen überhaupt und es macht wirklich Spaß. Wobei man sich mittelfristig wohl ein paar PW-geschützte Server rauspicken sollte, da Public doch 'ne Menge Kruppzeug (auch Warez-User, siehe Screen!) unterwegs ist. Ich hatte gestern aber eigentlich Glück und kaum unfaire Aktionen erlebt.


----------



## Scalon (10. Mai 2014)

Eine chat Funktion gibt es bereits: befindet sich am Rand in den Apps ob andere die benutzen weiß ich nicht bzw ob sie die Nachricht lesen können auch wenn die chat app nicht aktiv ist


----------



## semimasta (10. Mai 2014)

T'PAU schrieb:


> ...Das Booking ist noch etwas verbuggt. Ich hab's nie geschafft nachdem die Booking-Zeit abgelaufen war, direkt per "Join"-Button auf den Server zu kommen. Man muss jedesmal die Serverliste aktualisieren..



Das Problem hatte ich auch, habe ein paar Sekunden gewartet, nochmals Join gedrückt und dann gings...
Danke für die Info mit dem Numpad!

Ich hatte öfters das Problem wo plötzlich kein Server mehr zu erreichen ist obwohl sie in der Liste stehen (dann ohne Ping).
Ist noch sehr verbuggt das ganze... 

Die Rennen mit den kleinen Abarths sind klasse, wie man sich aufregt wenn man nicht genug Schwung aus einer Kurve
mitgenommen hat und auf der Geraden nix weitergeht


----------



## ak1504 (10. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-PhRE85u5y8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## semimasta (10. Mai 2014)

Jepp das Video beschreibts ganz gut


----------



## Iconoclast (11. Mai 2014)

Leute die so dermaßen abkürzen sollte man sofort kicken/bannen können. Bin gestern auch mit dem alten M3 auf Monza ein Training gefahren und der erste hatte eine 1:45:xxx. Mit dem Auto, ist klar.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (11. Mai 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Leute die so dermaßen abkürzen sollte man sofort kicken/bannen können. Bin gestern auch mit dem alten M3 auf Monza ein Training gefahren und der erste hatte eine 1:45:xxx. Mit dem Auto, ist klar.


 
Da müsste das Game die Rundenzeit aberkennen und gegebenenfalls eine Verwarnung aussprechen.
Im SP ist das ja schon jetzt der Fall.


----------



## semimasta (11. Mai 2014)

Man kann bei der Servererstellung angeben
wann man eine Zeitstrafe bekommt.
Wenn 1, 2, 3 od. 4 Reifen die Strecke verlassen.

Hatte das auch schon mit dem abkürzen,
konnte den Typen aber einholen und abschießen


----------



## acti0n (11. Mai 2014)

semimasta schrieb:


> Man kann bei der Servererstellung angeben
> wann man eine Zeitstrafe bekommt.
> Wenn 1, 2, 3 od. 4 Reifen die Strecke verlassen.
> 
> ...


 Mit dir will ich aber dann niemals Online fahren. Ich hasse Leute die Crashen.


----------



## Scalon (11. Mai 2014)

Ja die Crash Detection ist auch "merkwürdig": hing hinten drin habe später gebremst somit touchiert und ihn hat es gedreht und er ist in die Luft geflogen und außerhalb der Strecke gelandet (hatte einen 200er Ping). Die Chat app ist aber iwie unbekannt da lese ich wenig bzw kann man sich gar nicht entschuldigen wenn man zu forsch in den Kampf geht :/ aber wenn man gute und faire Gegner hat, macht es durchaus viel Spaß


----------



## semimasta (11. Mai 2014)

acti0n schrieb:


> Mit dir will ich aber dann niemals Online fahren. Ich hasse Leute die Crashen.


 
Wenn du in Imola die Schikane nicht abkürzt hast du von mir nichts zu befürchten, ich fahre sehr defensiv


----------



## acti0n (11. Mai 2014)

semimasta schrieb:


> Wenn du in Imola die Schikane nicht abkürzt hast du von mir nichts zu befürchten, ich fahre sehr defensiv


Vielleicht war es auch einer der die Strecke nicht gut kennt oder er war einfach nur abgelenkt?


----------



## semimasta (11. Mai 2014)

acti0n schrieb:


> Vielleicht war es auch einer der die Strecke nicht gut kennt oder er war einfach nur abgelenkt?



Hm 8 Runden lang immer an derselben Stelle? Ich glaube eher er wollte nicht wahrhaben das er mit dem Z4 GT3 nicht so schnell war 
wie ich mit dem McLaren MP12 GT3 welcher auch mehr Leistung hat...
Ich wunderte mich die ersten Runden weil ich Führender war woher er die Zeit rausholt...
dann hat er mich durchs abkürzen überholt aber ich konnte die Zeit wieder gutmachen und ihn dann abschießen. 
Nicht die feine Art aber er hats meiner Meinung nach verdient.


----------



## Macs344 (12. Mai 2014)

Ich bin heute auch mal paar Runden im Multiplayer gefahren und muss zugeben, dass es atm mehr spaß macht als pCars  Ich war ausschließlich auf public servern unterwegs, doch meist ging es wirklich sehr zivilisiert her, ohne dass jemand dabei war, der absichtlich gerammt hätte oder total aggresiv gefahren wäre.
Probleme treten meist nur dann auf, wenn man auf einen Server joint auf dem 20 leute sind und es  keine qualli und keine practice gibt, sondern nur ein rennen. Dann kommt es meist zu rießen crashs in den ersten Kurven weil viele dabei sind, welche das Auto noch nicht einschätzen können und zu unvorsichtig fahren. Von daher ist es ratsam servern zu joinen in denen erst mal geübt und dann gefightet wird 

Aber im großen und ganzen wird wirklich sehr sozial gefahren ! Deutlich sozialer als damals zu meinen shift 2 Zeiten. Die autos waren so schon ******* zu fahren und dann gabs immer die crasher, das war meist unfahrbar! Die simracer meinens eben ernst und fighten lieber richtig als sich zu crashbatteln


----------



## T'PAU (12. Mai 2014)

Bisher war ich eigentlich auch recht positiv überrascht über das "Crash-Verhalten" auf den Publics. Klar, ein paar mal wurde ich auch in 'nen 180 gezwungen, aber das war wirklich 'ne Ausnahme.
Die _Gummi-Physik_ der Fahrzeuge ist noch recht kurios. Einmal auf Mugello kam jemand der grad abgeflogen war langsam im 90°-Winkel auf die Strecke zurück. Ich konnt nicht mehr ganz ausweichen und er hat mich noch leicht an der Fahrerseite erwischt. Hätte das Auto aber noch halten können, wenn... ja wenn ich nicht von hinten noch einen gekriegt hätte (auch nicht sehr stark). Jedenfalls bin ich senkrecht in die Luft, hab mehrere Sekunden lang nur Himmel gesehen und bei der Landung war's Auto natürlich Schrott (Aufhängung)! 

Lags sehen teilweise auch recht kurios aus. Da fuhr auf Mugello Start/Ziel-Gerade ein M30 vor mir mit 300+ Ping. Naja, hat natürlich wie wild hin und her gezackt und hob plötzlich einfach so gen Himmel ab, um 'ne Sekunde später langsam am Streckenrand weiter zu fahren. 

Das bisher beste Rennen war gestern auf 'nem geschlossenen 12er Server (BMW E30 Gr. A, Mugello) vom deutschen AC-Forum. Das macht dann richtig Laune, auch wenn ich nie die Chance hab zu gewinnen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (12. Mai 2014)

Alle die einen Bierbuden-Account haben aber relativ selten vorbei schauen, kann ich die 4 Passwortgeschützten 20 Slot Server empfehlen. 
Eines vorab: Auf den Buden geht es nicht um Siege sondern um die Fights.
Trotz dessen findet man in der Regel Fahrer in allen Leistungsklassen.


----------



## acti0n (13. Mai 2014)

Macs344 schrieb:


> Die simracer meinens eben ernst und fighten lieber richtig als sich zu crashbatteln



Ja 

Ich liebe es an einem anderen Fahrzeug vor mir das ganze Rennen an der Stoßstange zu kleben und dann in der letzten Runde zu überholen. Wenn derjenige nicht durch den Druck bis dahin schon längst einen Fehler gemacht hat ^^


----------



## Macs344 (13. Mai 2014)

Das ist racing !


----------



## mr.4EvEr (13. Mai 2014)

acti0n schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> Ich liebe es an einem anderen Fahrzeug vor mir das ganze Rennen an der Stoßstange zu kleben und dann in der letzten Runde zu überholen. Wenn derjenige nicht durch den Druck bis dahin schon längst einen Fehler gemacht hat ^^


 
Genau. ^^
Abschießen geht mal gar nicht.
@TPau: Wir fahren auch des Wegen so fair, da wir in Spielen mit Schadensmodell sonst relativ schnell selbst ausscheiden würden.
Außerdem hat das Abräumen des Vorausfahrenden nichts mit Skill zu tun und man freut sich doch viel mehr, wenn man durch mehr Schwung oder sogar Außen () am Gegner vorbeibrettert. ^^


----------



## semimasta (14. Mai 2014)

Wann gibts denn PCGH-Rennen?!??!


----------



## Scalon (14. Mai 2014)

semimasta schrieb:


> Wann gibts denn PCGH-Rennen?!??!



Wenn jemand einen Server hostet bzw einen Low Ping Passwort geschützten kennt  Am Wochenende wäre es glaube ich am Passenden


----------



## T'PAU (14. Mai 2014)

Hmm, Kunos geht ja sehr _inflationär_ mit den Release-Nummern um:

0.9.9
- CPU performance enhancements on loading

0.9.8
- Fixed restart in single player races

0.9.7
- Fixed ingame GUI keyboard
- Improved multiplayer collisions
- Fixed AI Race fuel evaluation

0.9.6
- Fixed cockpit camera movement in instant replays
- Fixed drag racing AI

0.9.5
- Server list now warns you for servers that are configured for a client number that exceeds the pitboxes of a given track


Soll nicht 1.0 die offizielle (Erst-) Verkaufsversion werden?
Sorry, aber dafür gibt's noch zu wenig Content imho und noch zu viele Baustellen, gerade im Multiplayer! 

Gestern und vorgestern nochmal zwei Rennen auf den gleichen Privat-Server (mit stinknormaler DSL16 Anbindung) gefahren. Macht echt Laune und ging technisch auch sauber über die Bühne. Dachte da gibt's mehr Probleme/Lags mit so 'ner Standard-DSL Anbindung serverseitig.


----------



## semimasta (14. Mai 2014)

Mann kann ja immer noch eine Zahl hinzufügen...
 ...bis man dann bei 0.9.9.8.3.5 ist oder so


----------



## rolli (14. Mai 2014)

Funktioniert eigentlich mittlerweile die Anzeige der Kühlwassertemperatur auf dem Armaturenbrett?

Ist zwar ne unwichtige Kleinigkeit, aber irgendwie find ich das komisch, mit kaltem Motor im Renntempo unterwegs zu sein. Das widerstrebt mir irgendwie.


----------



## ak1504 (14. Mai 2014)

0.9.10
- Fixes and optimizations for the server list interface
- Fix for an issue preventing the control configuration wizard from starting in some configs


----------



## T'PAU (16. Mai 2014)

0.9.11
-  Default launcher theme: fixed the opponent selection being inactive which was introduced in an earlier update
-  Default launcher theme: potential fix for the car modal overlay not displaying properly on very high resolution monitors.

War eigentlich klar (nachdem die internen MP-Versionen auch schon 0.8.14 usw. hiessen) dass die letzte Ziffer einfach weitergezählt wird.
Naja, dann können die ja noch einige 0.9.x Updates raushauen. 

Das mit der Kühlertemperatur... 
Wusste gar nicht, dass man sich die anzeigen lassen kann.


----------



## rolli (16. Mai 2014)

Na, du musst nur auf das Armaturenbrett schauen, so wie beim echten Auto.
Das meine ich. 

Entsprechende Apps gibt es natürlich auch bei AC.


----------



## ak1504 (17. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tommy-3d (17. Mai 2014)

Scalon schrieb:


> Wenn jemand einen Server hostet bzw einen Low Ping Passwort geschützten kennt  Am Wochenende wäre es glaube ich am Passenden


 

Ich könnte ne Server stellen


----------



## meckswell (17. Mai 2014)

Tankanzeige am Armaturenbrett geht, Kühlwasser nicht. Z4 E89 hab ichs mal geprüft.


----------



## ak1504 (17. Mai 2014)

Assetto Corsa [HD++] ★ BMW 1M Stage 3 @ Nordschleife





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5NI5bzfULgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Mai 2014)

Echt gut, habe mir eben mal die NOS gedownloadet. 

Hast du Joux Plane schon mal probiert ?


----------



## ak1504 (17. Mai 2014)

Auch ganz nett ja.

Nur optisch genauso steinalt wie die Schleife die schon über 10 Jahre sein soll und in zig Sims fahrbar ist weil keiner sich die Mühe macht von den Mod Teams mal neue Strecken mit allen Möglichkeiten der Engines zu bauen...


----------



## T'PAU (18. Mai 2014)

Mein erstes Multiplayer-Video und gleichzeitig mein erstes mit ShadowPlay. Fraps wollte ich bei der Videolänge dann doch nicht nehmen.

Bitte keinen Kommentar zur Mercedes-Arena nach dem Start! Ich weiss, dass ich da Mist gebaut hab! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-zmYa2aBc04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was soll eigentlich dieser Verarbeitungsbalken nach dem hochladen auf YT? Der stimmt ja um Größenordnungen nicht mit der Realität überein. Nachdem der durchgelaufen war, durfte ich das Video noch über zwei Stunden ohne Thumbnails und in 360p _bewundern_!


----------



## ak1504 (18. Mai 2014)

Ja das is halt Youtube... Die Verarbeitung kann schon mal ewig dauern...


----------



## Nils_93 (18. Mai 2014)

Wut, seit wann gibt es denn den Nürburgring bei Asetto Corsa?! Ist das ein offizielles Update oder ein AddOn?


----------



## Ritz186 (18. Mai 2014)

ein offizielles update (glabe 0.7 seit März) ....


----------



## ak1504 (18. Mai 2014)

Die Frage ist welchen Ring er meint...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (18. Mai 2014)

Nils_93 schrieb:


> Wut, seit wann gibt es denn den Nürburgring bei Asetto Corsa?! Ist das ein offizielles Update oder ein AddOn?


 
Den Grand Prix Kurs gibt es schon lange, die Nordschleife ist derzeitig kostenlos als Mod erhältlich und wird in der finalen Version mit dem ersten DLC erscheinen.


----------



## T'PAU (18. Mai 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Ja das is halt Youtube... Die Verarbeitung kann schon mal ewig dauern...


Hätte ich ja auch gar nichts dagegen, wenn mir das nur mal angezeigt würde, dass die Verarbeitung noch läuft (dieser 0-100% Balken halt). Aber so weiss man halt nicht, was gerade abläuft und wie lang dies noch passiert.

btw. gibt es von der Nordschleife bisher zwei Mod-Versionen, die wohl die gleiche Basis benutzen afaik, aber von verschiedenen Leuten weiterverarbeitet werden.
Eine wohl deutlich fahrbarere (da weniger holprig) Version 0.5 von einem "Snoopy" und eine holprigere und wohl optisch noch nicht ganz so hübsche 0.9.1 (naja, _hübsch_ ist ja irgendwie keine Mod-Strecke bislang) von "Tmanning47".


----------



## ak1504 (18. Mai 2014)

Wie sollen sie auch hübsch sein wenn sie nicht von Grund auf für die jeweillige Sim gemacht werden sondern nur von einer zur anderen konvertiert... Ich würde dafür zahlen das ich nich auf ner 10 Jahre alten, löchrigen, im Steinzeitlook und holprigen Mesh rumgurken muss...

AC bekommt ja nun eine von Kunos selbst aber bei anderen Sims sieht das eher schlecht aus...


----------



## Namaker (19. Mai 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Ich würde dafür zahlen das ich nich auf ner 10 Jahre alten, löchrigen, im Steinzeitlook und holprigen Mesh rumgurken muss...


 Ich bin die gestern mal gefahren, oder eher gesagt gehoppelt. Ist ja wirklich unfahrbar das Ding  Selbst Grand Prix Legends hat eine glattere Version und das ist von 1998


----------



## Beam39 (20. Mai 2014)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Den Grand Prix Kurs gibt es schon lange, die Nordschleife ist derzeitig kostenlos als Mod erhältlich und wird in der finalen Version mit dem ersten DLC erscheinen.


 
Hast du mal nen Link für die Mod? Stell mich grad zu dämlich an..


----------



## ak1504 (20. Mai 2014)

Welchen Mod ?

http://www.assettocorsa.net/forum/index.php?threads/wip-nordschleife-by-snoopy.9846/


----------



## T'PAU (20. Mai 2014)

Namaker schrieb:


> Ich bin die gestern mal gefahren, oder eher gesagt gehoppelt. Ist ja wirklich unfahrbar das Ding  Selbst Grand Prix Legends hat eine glattere Version und das ist von 1998


Dann hast du wohl nicht die Version von Snoopy gespielt. Was ich so gelesen hab, soll die beinahe schon zu _glatt_ sein. 

Naja, ich warte eh auf die offizielle Version im Herbst. Solange fahr ich GTR-Evolution, wenn ich Bock auf Nordschleife hab!


----------



## Namaker (21. Mai 2014)

Doch, ich habe die von Snoopy und die andere gefahren, beide sind extrem holprig/kantig gewesen (Stand: letztes Wochenende). Bei der anderen war es dann auch noch so, dass man völlig außerhalb der Karte im Wald startete


----------



## IJOJOI (21. Mai 2014)

Na bei einem solchen Ausblick muss ich sie auch gleich laden


----------



## Modmaster (21. Mai 2014)

Das SRD-9C von Renovatio Development. Funktioniert super mit Assetto Corsa, pCars und vielen weiteren Spielen. 

Einziger großer Nachteil : Man muss die Spiele über die  Verwaltungssoftware starten und kann man die Gesamthelligkeit nicht  regeln.

PS : Es gibt auch ein Wheel Mounting Kit. Somit kann man das Display direkt an einem Logitech G27 mounten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=REwaqirO-wg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IJOJOI (21. Mai 2014)

Sieht gut aus! 
Der Preis ist jedoch ein wenig happig gehalten


----------



## ricoroci (21. Mai 2014)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Das SRD-9C von Renovatio Development. Funktioniert super mit Assetto Corsa, pCars und vielen weiteren Spielen.
> 
> Einziger großer Nachteil : Man muss die Spiele über die  Verwaltungssoftware starten und kann man die Gesamthelligkeit nicht  regeln.
> 
> ...


 
Hört sich gut an, aber ist ein wenig teuer.
Mal schauen, vielleicht klemmt es bald hinter meinem G27


----------



## Modmaster (21. Mai 2014)

ricoroci schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, aber ist ein wenig teuer.
> Mal schauen, vielleicht klemmt es bald hinter meinem G27



Ist halt ein Hardware-Display


----------



## ricoroci (21. Mai 2014)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Ist halt ein Hardware-Display


 
Das G27 hat auch die LED Anzeige, nur unterstützt kaum ein Spiel diese !

Aber für 98€ kann man sich das denke ich gönnen!


----------



## Modmaster (21. Mai 2014)

ricoroci schrieb:


> Das G27 hat auch die LED Anzeige, nur unterstützt kaum ein Spiel diese !
> 
> Aber für 98€ kann man sich das denke ich gönnen!



Es gibt derzeit neue Preise bei Renovatio. 

Das SRD-9C kostet alleine 79,00 €

Mit dem Wheel Mounting Kit für das G27 liegen wir bei 94,00 €


----------



## ricoroci (21. Mai 2014)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Es gibt derzeit neue Preise bei Renovatio.
> 
> Das SRD-9C kostet alleine 79,00 €
> 
> Mit dem Wheel Mounting Kit für das G27 liegen wir bei 94,00 €


 
Sorry, meinte ja 94€  
Aber danke


----------



## Modmaster (21. Mai 2014)

ricoroci schrieb:


> Sorry, meinte ja 94€
> Aber danke



Hier mal am G27 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gtHYMck7oDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ricoroci (21. Mai 2014)

Schaut wirklich nicht schlecht aus


----------



## Ritz186 (21. Mai 2014)

guckt mal hier Store | Dash | Wheel mounts | Siminstruments ..etwas billiger(natürlich nur das ganz unten) und infos darüber gibt es hier The Dash von Siminstruments ....


----------



## ricoroci (21. Mai 2014)

Ritz186 schrieb:


> guckt mal hier Store | Dash | Wheel mounts | Siminstruments ..etwas billiger(natürlich nur das ganz unten) und infos darüber gibt es hier The Dash von Siminstruments ....


 
Danke, aber da bevorzuge ich das etwas "teurere" Modell.
Sieht finde ich auch etwas wertiger aus^^


----------



## IJOJOI (21. Mai 2014)

Ich bleibe glaube ich beim Z1 mit Dashapp ;D 
Aber danke!!!


----------



## ricoroci (21. Mai 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Ich bleibe glaube ich beim Z1 mit Dashapp ;D
> Aber danke!!!


 
Tell me more..?


----------



## IJOJOI (21. Mai 2014)

Dabei nutzt man eine App, die es für alle gängigen Sims gibt, und dazu die Partnerapp am Handy. 
Durch WiFi tether verbindet man sich und los geht's. 
Funktioniert mit AC, PCars, iRacing, RFactor, RFactor 2 und RBR etc.

Eine App wäre z.b. VDash.

Rene Rast hat auch gerade ein Video dazu hochgeladen


----------



## ricoroci (21. Mai 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Dabei nutzt man eine App, die es für alle gängigen Sims gibt, und dazu die Partnerapp am Handy.
> Durch WiFi tether verbindet man sich und los geht's.
> Funktioniert mit AC, PCars, iRacing, RFactor, RFactor 2 und RBR etc.
> 
> ...


 Hört sich spitze an, danke !


----------



## IJOJOI (21. Mai 2014)

Für AC besonders praktisch, da die LEDs beim G27 ja nicht funktionieren. 

Gibt's da eine Mod?
Habe nichts gefunden...


----------



## ricoroci (21. Mai 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Für AC besonders praktisch, da die LEDs beim G27 ja nicht funktionieren.
> 
> Gibt's da eine Mod?
> Habe nichts gefunden...


 
Ich leider auch nicht


----------



## Modmaster (21. Mai 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Dabei nutzt man eine App, die es für alle gängigen Sims gibt, und dazu die Partnerapp am Handy.
> Durch WiFi tether verbindet man sich und los geht's.
> Funktioniert mit AC, PCars, iRacing, RFactor, RFactor 2 und RBR etc.
> 
> ...



Die App aus René seinem Video stammt von einen Mitglied aus meiner pCars-Forum.de Community und nennt sich HUD Dash 

Hier der Link zum Store : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.barz.hud_dash


----------



## Macs344 (22. Mai 2014)

Gibt es so eine App auch für iOS ? Das wäre echt schön.. Da ich kein android smartphone zur verfügung habe..


----------



## IJOJOI (22. Mai 2014)

Gute frage, hast du im Appstore nachgesehen?


----------



## Macs344 (22. Mai 2014)

Ha nur ich weiß nicht nach was ich si recht suchen soll.. HUD oder Dash oder Dashboard.. Das liefert mir immer so gps apps um die geschwindigkeit von mir und meinem handy zu sehen.


----------



## IJOJOI (22. Mai 2014)

Für IRacing gibt's ein iRacingdash, bei AC keine Ahnung


----------



## ak1504 (22. Mai 2014)

Kostenloses Dashboard für AC (Android/Apple)


----------



## rolli (22. Mai 2014)

Lasst mich raten, das alles gibt es nicht für Windows Phone?

Lacht mich ruhig alle aus, aber ich kauf mir sicher kein Google- oder Applephone deswegen...


----------



## ak1504 (22. Mai 2014)

Die Frage is brauch ich überhaupt ne App und muss ich mir das Phone ans Lenkrad kleben ? Wozu gibts nen Cockpit...


----------



## ricoroci (22. Mai 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Die Frage is brauch ich überhaupt ne App und muss ich mir das Phone ans Lenkrad kleben ? Wozu gibts nen Cockpit...


 
...hat nicht jeder  
(außer du meinst inGame, aber da finde ich das Smartphone schöner)


----------



## Andregee (22. Mai 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Für AC besonders praktisch, da die LEDs beim G27 ja nicht funktionieren.
> 
> Gibt's da eine Mod?
> Habe nichts gefunden...


 
Fanaleds steuert auch das G27 an und funktioniert beinahe überall


----------



## ak1504 (22. Mai 2014)

ricoroci schrieb:


> ...hat nicht jeder
> (außer du meinst inGame, aber da finde ich das Smartphone schöner)


 

Ich hab noch keinen Rennfahrer mit Smartphone im Cockpit gesehen sry...


----------



## ricoroci (22. Mai 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch keinen Rennfahrer mit Smartphone im Cockpit gesehen sry...


 Ich noch keinen mit PC im Auto .


----------



## ak1504 (23. Mai 2014)

0.10
- SERVER UPDATED : using a new protocol, please update your servers
- Chat anti-flood
- Anti-cheating system implemented
- Kick user, Restart session, Skip session voting system implemented
- Chat python functions exposed
- Multiplayer Collisions improvements
- Some CPU performance improvements
- UI improvements
- Race control panel in pits menu
- AI Fixes
- Added "display recently joined servers" filter to server list
- Default launcher theme: extra sanitization for URI-unfriendly characters in content folder paths


----------



## ak1504 (23. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lhbPX2urQyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (23. Mai 2014)

Und die Mini-Updatechen fließen munter weiter:

0.10.2
- Added Python example for Ingame chat

0.10.1
- Default launcher theme: Fix for the missing track selection images
- Default launcher theme: Fix for potential results module initialization error


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. Mai 2014)

Schade...
Ich bin gerade hauchdünn an der Demon On Wheels Silber Herausforderung (Z4 GT3 auf Imola) gescheitert.
Ich bin schon eine 1,45,9 gefahren und habe dann bemerkt, dass ich nur im Spielmodi Training gefahren bin (wobei die Streckensettings identisch mit der Herausforderung waren).
Also hab ich es dann nochmal im richtigen Modus versucht und bin eine 1,46,022 gefahren. 
Wie man aber auf Imola eine Zeit unterhalb von 1,44,000 in den Asphalt brennen kann ist mir immernoch fraglich.
Ich mag die Strecke wirklich und reize den Z4 GT3 sehr gut aus, aber 2 Sekunden sind eine halbe Welt. 
Allerdings haben auch nur 0,3% der Spieler diese Errungenschaft geholt.

Habt ihr die 1,44,000 schon geknackt?


----------



## ak1504 (28. Mai 2014)

Ich finde die schrecklich. Fürn Popo wenn man sieht wie viele es nur schaffen. Das is der Alien Spielmode und alle anderen frustriert es nur.


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. Mai 2014)

Mit was spielt ihr denn, Wheel oder Gamepad?
Wenn ja mit nem richtigen Wheel ala Fanatec oder eher ein "billigeres" ?


----------



## IJOJOI (28. Mai 2014)

G27 und CSW


----------



## ak1504 (28. Mai 2014)

Fanatec CSR


----------



## IJOJOI (28. Mai 2014)

Fanatec ist eben ziemlich teuer


----------



## T'PAU (28. Mai 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Mit was spielt ihr denn, Wheel oder *Gamepad*?


Namco neGcon


----------



## mr.4EvEr (29. Mai 2014)

Logitech Driving Force GT...


----------



## ricoroci (29. Mai 2014)

Wie schon gesagt Logitech G27 ♥


----------



## Iconoclast (30. Mai 2014)

Bei mir funktioniert AC seit dem letzten Update nicht mehr. Komme ohne Probleme ins Menü und sobald ich ein Rennen starten will funktioniert die .exe nicht mehr. Habs auch schon gelöscht und neu runtergeladen. So ein Mist. -.-


----------



## ak1504 (3. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9QeW5JEqsdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (3. Juni 2014)

Track Editor 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qj3z_yzdwbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (6. Juni 2014)

0.15
- Editor released and available as a tool for everyone
- acServer bugfixing
- Physics & time-related fixes
- Fixed AI setup loading
- Setup Debug follows the currently focused car

0.10.4
- Launcher: changes for better Steam overlay integration
- Launcher: fixes for certain situations that could cause a crash on exit.

0.10.3
- Fix for certain condition that causes the launcher to hang on theme load.


----------



## tommy-3d (7. Juni 2014)

Logitech G27 !


----------



## T'PAU (9. Juni 2014)

0.15.2
- Fixed acServer Linux builds 

0.15.1
- Fixed showroom crash
- Launcher: fixes for certain situations that could cause a crash on startup
- Launcher: error trapping for the control configuration dialog
- Default launcher theme: restored the upgrade icon in summary


----------



## Modmaster (17. Juni 2014)

Ein weiteres Display von Renovatio Development, was aber auch mit vielen anderen Spielen funktioniert.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IUEW9t4J-L0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IJOJOI (17. Juni 2014)

Das ist doch pCars, nicht AC


----------



## Modmaster (17. Juni 2014)

Deswegen steht ja auch da, das es mit anderen Spielen funktioniert


----------



## Iro540 (19. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mir jetzt auch mal ac geholt.

Kurzes Fazit: genial. Freue mich schon drauf, das mit trippel screen zu spielen (leider erst im November, dann bin ich in umgezogen).


----------



## T'PAU (20. Juni 2014)

Ein neues 268MB Update ist da! 

0.20.1
- Launcher: optimizations for ultra high resolution and triple screen setups
- Launcher: GPU memory usage limit
- Fixed no collisions in multiplayer

0.20 
- New setting enables forms to overlap ingame 
- Fix to some cars in showroom 
- Fixed debug apps 
- Improved log messages for easier debug 
- Improvements in skybox rendering inside the cubemap 
- Addedd penalty in time attack for going too slow 
- Fixed Time Attack spawn position in some track 
- Added Formula K car with open physics as a template car for modders (found inside folder sdk/dev) 
- Added open tyre physics files from all AC cars (found inside folder sdk/dev/tyres_ac) as examples 
- BMW Z4 GT3 performance balance (slightly faster) 
- Corrected non working mirrors on Lotus Exige 240r 
- Corrected non working mirrors on Lotus Exige S Roadster 
- Corrected disappearing cockpit on M3 E92 
- Corrected wrong proportions on Ferrari 458 mirrors 
- Corrected internal glasses on lotus GTC and GX 
- Fixed Python lap count 
- Increased Setup bar animation speed 
- Fixed error for laptimes > 99:59:999 
- New Shared Memory Layout (update your application!) example on http://www.assettocorsa.net/forum/index.php?threads/shared-memory-reference.3352/ 
- Fixed non-ascii symbols on Setup Tab 
- Fixed time left showed in Basic App during practice solo session


----------



## Dedde (22. Juni 2014)

Wie joint man eig ein online rennen? Ich find keinen join button xD


----------



## IJOJOI (22. Juni 2014)

"book" ist dem Joinen gleichgesetzt.
Wenn der Timer abläuft kannst du den Join Button drücken.

Im Moment solltest du davor noch einmal die Serverliste aktualisieren


----------



## Dedde (23. Juni 2014)

Ok. Nochmal schauen. 
Welche Autos und strecken kommen eig noch?  außer ruf und Nordschleife


----------



## Scalon (23. Juni 2014)

Nissan und Spa müsste glaube ich auch noch kommen, die Nordschleife gibt es allerdings nur im DLC mit zusätzlichen Autos


----------



## IJOJOI (23. Juni 2014)

Genau, auch Corvette C7 in der Straßen- sowie GT3 Version sind vertreten. McLaren P1 kommt auch noch.


----------



## Dedde (23. Juni 2014)

Spa. Das ist super. Wenn bathurst auch noch  kommen würde wäre es perfekt


----------



## T'PAU (23. Juni 2014)

Momentan sind ja viele Mod-Strecken in Arbeit, afaik auch Bathurst. Im offiziellen Forum findet man schon so einige.
Sogar das 76 Km-Monstrum _Targa Florio_ ist in Arbeit, obwohl ich eigentlich gelesen habe, dass diese Strecke wegen der angeblichen 16 x 16 Km Begrenzung gar nicht möglich sei in AC. Die ersten Videos sehen schon vielversprechend aus.
Fast schon ein Geheim-Tipp ist eine der wenigen Nichtkonvertierungen "Gen Track 1", eine fiktive Strecke, aber wirklich gut gemacht und schön zu fahren! 

Und wieder ein Mini-Updatechen:

0.20.2
- Fixed wings animations in replay
- Frequencies and damping ratio work for front monoshock
- Dynamic wing controller now uses setup value as initial angle value
- Shaders normal map improvements
- KS Suspension editor. A simple editor for your suspension.ini file that gives some additional data
- KS Gear Ratio editor. A simple editor that creates gear ratios from cogs


----------



## Ritz186 (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo...

ich habe mir mal die probier version von https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.barz.hud_dash runtergeladen..leider funktioniert die schaltzeit(bunte leds) nicht...bei R3E funtionieren sie komischerweise...

hat einer eine idee?????

update:

liegt an ac es kommt ein updat die woche


----------



## kero81 (27. Juni 2014)

Gibt es in AC die Nordschleife?! Fahre und Liebe nur diese Strecke...


----------



## IJOJOI (27. Juni 2014)

Jein 
Als Mod im Moment, und später (als DLC) offiziell von Kunos


----------



## ak1504 (27. Juni 2014)

Assetto Corsa wird im Sale verramscht für 17,49

Save 50% on Assetto Corsa on Steam



"Hello AC followers,

gradually we are getting closer to the release candidate version of  Assetto Corsa: the next update should already include some changes to  the graphics engine that will allow us to test the overall  compatibility, although you might not see any new effects until the new  algorithms will prove to be stable. More details will follow soon.

The next update of Assetto Corsa Early Access is scheduled for 18th July  and it should include the long awaited Lotus 98T. As already known,  Assetto Corsa AI, utilizes the same physics model used by the player.  With more than 1000 horse power and tons of downforce produced by this  amazing grand prix car, the AI finds it very challenging keeping a  proper racing line. The reasons will be clear to you too, when you will  try staying on track while driving this unbelievably fast and “raw”  racing car. We are working to improve AI interactions and hopefully  we'll be able to include the Lotus 98T in next update and include AI  enhancements to the sim.

A big "thank you" to all those people who join the Early Access program  every day. You help us to constantly improve Assetto Corsa : Your  support is amazing and we really want to thank you, so we are investing  in new content, new licenses and even more importantly, new people,  hiring developers able to cover strategic positions in our company that  will allow us KUNOS Simulazioni and Assetto Corsa, grow stronger and  more efficient and capable. 			 		"


----------



## kero81 (27. Juni 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Jein
> Als Mod im Moment, und später (als DLC) offiziell von Kunos


 
Steht fest was der kosten soll?!


----------



## IJOJOI (27. Juni 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Steht fest was der kosten soll?!


 
Soweit ich weiß nicht. Die Nordschleife ist aber kein Einzel-DLC, sonder wird in einem "Paket" mit Wagen, Strecken etc. beinhaltet sein.
Es ist auch noch zu erwähnen, dass Assetto Corsa somit die einzige Version der NS hat, die lasergescannt ist.
Über den wirklichen Nutzen scheiden sich jedoch die Geister. Auch für mich hat "laserscanning" nur einen geringen Mehrwert, außer dem Wissen, 
das die Strecke 1:1 dem Original entsprechen sollte.

@ak1504
Wundert mich eigentlich... 
Ich habe mir das Spiel relativ früh gekauft, da war der Preis auch noch geringer.
Ich hätte es nicht im "Summersale" erwartet, da es ja noch in Entwicklung ist..
Umso mehr sich für Sim-Racing begeistern können, desto beser


----------



## IJOJOI (27. Juni 2014)

/SRY DOPPELPOST!!


----------



## kero81 (27. Juni 2014)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht war die Nordschleife in Gran Tourismo 3 auch 1:1, bzw. mir einer maximalen Abweichung von 5cm. Ist schon ziemlich lange her, aber ich hatte da mal was von gelesen. Ich will mal wieder ein gutes Rennspiel haben was mich fordert. Bin zwischen AC und PC hin und her gerissen.


----------



## IJOJOI (27. Juni 2014)

Ich habe beide und würde als Rennspielfan auch beide kaufen 
Nachdem AC gerade so günstig ist, kannst du auf jeden Fall zuschlagen 
PC kommt sowieso erst im November...


----------



## kero81 (27. Juni 2014)

AC ist Modbarer als PC? Kann man das so sagen? Scheint zumindest so wenn ich da schon ne NOS Mod sehe?!


----------



## IJOJOI (27. Juni 2014)

Ja, AC wurde mehr oder weniger auf Modsupport ausgerichtet. 
Bei PC hat man sich einstweilen (auch die Community) dazu entschieden Modding nicht zu Release zu unterstützen, da man die der Meinung ist, dass qualitativ hochwertige Mods sehr selten geworden sind (sehe ich auch so)


...Ja die Nordschleife gibt es bereits als Mod von Snoopy, ist aber nicht allzu schön, denn es ist "nur" ein Port.
Auch andere, frei erfundene Strecken sind bereits in Arbeit.


----------



## acti0n (27. Juni 2014)

Türlich ist es mehr drauf angelegt. Wir haben die gleichen Tools, die die Entwickler nutzen.


----------



## 1awd1 (27. Juni 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Es ist auch noch zu erwähnen, dass Assetto Corsa somit die einzige Version der NS hat, die lasergescannt ist.
> Über den wirklichen Nutzen scheiden sich jedoch die Geister. Auch für mich hat "laserscanning" nur einen geringen Mehrwert, außer dem Wissen,
> das die Strecke 1:1 dem Original entsprechen sollte.



Dann vergleich mal z.B. die lasergescannte Version von Bathurst aus iracing und die von pcars oder irgendeinem anderen Rennspiel. Das selbe kannst du mit allen anderen Strecken aus iracing machen und wirst immer wieder feststellen, wieviel "echter" sich die gescannten Strecken im vergleich zu den "normal" erstellten anfühlen. AC hat da zwar nicht die Qualität von iracing aber ist trotzdem (beim original Content) ziemlich weit vorn, was die Streckenführung und Beschaffenheit (Huckel, Steigungen usw.) angeht. Leider vergeigen die Jungs von Kunos es dann beim Drumherum ein wenig. Das wirkt teilweise etwas lieblos. Was die Qualität der Strecken betrifft ist zur Zeit iracing mit deutlichem Abstand erster und irgendwann dahinter kommen dann die Jungs von Kunos und direkt danach dann die versammelte Meute der anderen Spieleentwickler.


----------



## IJOJOI (27. Juni 2014)

Ich sage ja nicht, das es nicht besser ist, aber es hat auf den spielerischen Aspekt nur wenig Einfluss... 
Meiner Meinung nach


----------



## 1awd1 (27. Juni 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Ich sage ja nicht, das es nicht besser ist, aber es hat auf den spielerischen Aspekt nur wenig Einfluss...
> Meiner Meinung nach



Für mich hat es sogar grossen Einfluss. Schlecht gemachte Strecken machen mir einfach weniger Spaß als gut gemachte.  Bestes Beispiel sind da zur Zeit diverse Mod Strecken für AC. Entweder hüpft das Auto von einer Bodenwelle zur nächsten oder es fühlt sich an wie frisch gebügelt. Das Problem gibt es in vielen Sims ausser bei iracing, dank laserscan passt hier alles und fühlt sich immer natürlich an. AC ist da auch auf den richtigen Weg, auch wenn es mit iracing nicht mithalten kann.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. Juni 2014)

Dafür kostet iracing auch dementsprechend und AC im Sale nichtmal 18 Euro. Also finde ich den Vergleich so nicht ganz fair.


----------



## 1awd1 (28. Juni 2014)

Darum geht es doch auch gar nicht. Es ging nur darum, ob lasergescannte Strecken für den Spieler Sinn machen oder nicht und das unabhängig von den Kosten des Spiels.


----------



## IJOJOI (28. Juni 2014)

Wie gesagt bestreite ich es nicht, sondern sehe den Nutzen bei AC nicht als Groß genug an, da so nur sehr langsam neue Strecken hinzukommen


----------



## 1awd1 (28. Juni 2014)

Dann vergleich doch einfach mal die diversen konvertierten Strecken, die es in alle möglichen Spiele geschafft haben mit dem original Content.  Lieber etwas länger warten, als sich mit solchem Schrott abgeben, wie wir ihn zur Zeit vorgesetzt bekommen. Ich bekomme lieber wie bei iracing alle 3 Monate 1 oder zwei neue Strecken die perfekt umgesetzt sind als wie zur Zeit bei AC 2 neue Strecken pro Woche, wo mich nicht eine einzige von überzeugen kann. Wenn man sich erstmal an solch eine Qualität, wie sie bei iracing geboten wird gewöhnt hat, mag man sich nicht mehr mit dem schlechteren zufrieden geben. Ich begrüße für mich auf jeden Fall die lasergescanten Strecken in AC und hoffe, dass man diesem Kurs treu bleibt und sich noch etwas verbessert.


----------



## IJOJOI (28. Juni 2014)

Modstrecken sind eben meiner Meinung nach sowieso nicht das Wahre 
Habe gerade Monza von iRacing mit AC, pCars und rFactor 2 verglichen, wie du gesagt hast
Im Endeffekt ist die iRacing Version eindeutig die bessere, aber ich denke ich habe nun den Fehler gefunden.
Ich kann nicht auf so potente Peripherie wie du zurückgreifen. Mit dem G27 kommen die kleinen Details im FFB einfach nicht so hinüber, 
und lassen so den Unterschied zwischen den Versionen fast verschwinden.

Ich habe mich nun etwas intensiver mit dem G27 beschäftigt und herausgefunden, 
dass das G27 sehr weit von einer linearen FFB Kurve im Bezug auf die aufgebrachte Kraft entfernt ist!
Das eigentlich baugleiche DFGT hat mit diesem Problem bei weitem nicht so stark zu kämpfen.

Ein "Fix" dafür scheint es nicht wirklich zu geben, ohne zu "clippen" verschluckt das G27 einfach sehr viele Signale.
AC und iRacing haben dafür eine angepasste Software, die die Bereiche die besonders stark abweichen kompensieren sollen, funktioniert aber eben nur bedingt. 

Meine nächste Anschaffung: ein CSW+


----------



## 1awd1 (28. Juni 2014)

Monza für iracing gibt es doch noch gar nicht?! Kommt erst im laufe des Jahres.


----------



## IJOJOI (29. Juni 2014)

Failed heavily -.-
Silverstone mit Monza verwechselt, weil wegen müde.


----------



## Beam39 (29. Juni 2014)

Ich hätte mal ne Frage. Wollte gestern nach langem mal wieder AC zocken. Als ich auf den Powerbutton meines Lenkrades drückte (Fanatec Porsche GT3 RS) drehte sich das Lenkrad einmal nach links und schlug dann komplett rüber und verharrte in der Position, bewegen konnte ich es dann nicht mehr weil anscheinend das FFB vollen Widerstand leistete. Nachdem ichs nochmal aus- und einschaltete drehte es sich wieder ohne sich zu zentrieren, war diesmal aber frei zu bewegen.

Ist dieser Zustand normal? Sollte sich das Lenkrad nicht nach dem Einschalten zentrieren?


----------



## IJOJOI (29. Juni 2014)

Hast du das Lenkrad bereits vor dem Start von AC eingeschaltet?


----------



## Beam39 (29. Juni 2014)

Ja. Muss ich das erst Ingame tun?


----------



## Delight (29. Juni 2014)

assettocorsa ordner unter Dokumente loeschen. Dann frisch neu kalibrieren ingame


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mir Assetto Corsa nun auch gekauft, es läuft allerdings nicht 
Folgendes Problem:

Wenn ich ein Rennen starten möchte (über den "Start" Button) öffnet sich ein neues Fenster mit dem Ladesymbol, welches sich aber gleich aufhängt und im Taskmanager "Keine Rückmeldung" angezeigt wird.
Das Game hängt sich auch auf, wenn ich den Button "start engine" anklicke.
Weiß da jemand die Lösung ?
Reparieren hab ich schon versucht.


----------



## Beam39 (29. Juni 2014)

Hmm, komisch. Solche Probleme hatte ich bisher nie in AC und es scheint wohl eher ein Ausnahmefall zu sein weil mir solch einer nicht bekannt ist. Hört sich vielleicht blöd an aber versuchs mal mit ner Neuinstallation. Sind alle Treiber aktuell bzw. richtig?

@Delight

Was hat denn der AC-Ordner mit dem Starten des Lenkrades zu tun? Oder muss man das Lenkrad tatsächlich erst Ingame starten?


----------



## IJOJOI (30. Juni 2014)

Nein, es muss vorher laufen 

Der Ordner in "Dokumente" enthält alle Einstellungen.
Wenn dort ein Fehler ist, funktioniert das Spiel nicht richtig.
Einfach einmal löschen, schaden kann es nicht.


----------



## Beam39 (30. Juni 2014)

Das ist dann aber ein spielunabhängiges Problem weil wiegesagt, das passiert beim Einschalten bevor ich in irgendeinem Spiel drin bin.


----------



## IJOJOI (30. Juni 2014)

Oh, das habe ich falsch verstanden. 
Du könntest im Gerätemanager den Treiber deinstallieren und dann noch einmal neu installieren


----------



## ak1504 (1. Juli 2014)

Assetto Corsa [HD+] ★ 2014 Corvette Daytona Prototype BETA V0.1.4 @ Newbury 2006





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7HuC3a8CoXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Macs344 (1. Juli 2014)

Das sieht ja schon recht ordentlich aus  der Sound ist dem Original sagar recht ähnlich.


----------



## Beam39 (2. Juli 2014)

Wie is das eigentlich mit dem Lenkeinschlag bei AC? Bei Race07 etc. kann man den Lenkeinschlag beim Fahrzeugsetup ja einstellen, da stell ich den immer auf 28° bei normalen Fahrzeugen für nen realistischen Wert. Passiert das in AC alles automatisch?


Hab mein Wheel übrigens wieder hinbekommen.


----------



## ak1504 (2. Juli 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wie is das eigentlich mit dem Lenkeinschlag bei AC? Passiert das in AC alles automatisch?



Ja...


----------



## ak1504 (4. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LPDKHrYIUcM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kingkoolkris (4. Juli 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht war die Nordschleife in Gran Tourismo 3 auch 1:1, bzw. mir einer maximalen Abweichung von 5cm. Ist schon ziemlich lange her, aber ich hatte da mal was von gelesen. Ich will mal wieder ein gutes Rennspiel haben was mich fordert. Bin zwischen AC und PC hin und her gerissen.


 
Definitiv AC für mich. pCars habe ich zwar auch, aber jedes Mal ne Enttäuschung.


----------



## IJOJOI (4. Juli 2014)

Dann solltest du dich im Forum informieren 

Freue mich schon auf Spa, kommt die erst zu Release?


----------



## Modmaster (5. Juli 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dich im Forum informieren
> 
> Freue mich schon auf Spa, kommt die erst zu Release?



Wenn sie fertig ist


----------



## T'PAU (5. Juli 2014)

Assetto Corsa, Mod Corvette DP custom skin @GenTrack 1 [1080p] - YouTube





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDzoJE5zPJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (5. Juli 2014)

Hey wo gibts die aktuelle Version vom GenTrack ? hab nur ne ältere.


----------



## T'PAU (6. Juli 2014)

Na im Offi-Forum, im ersten Post des entsprechenden Threads.

>> Guggst du hier! <<


----------



## JaniZz (7. Juli 2014)

Hi,

Habe mich gestern abend spontan dazu entschieden mir eine renn sim zu kaufen. 

Zur Auswahl standen dann PC oder AC. 
Alles andere war mir dann zu alt bzw texturmatsch. 

Hab mich dann für AC entschieden,  weil PC momentan nicht zu kaufen ist und muss sagen ich bin begeistert über den Realismus der fahrphysik. 
Fahre mit dem G27 und es macht Mords Spaß! 

Werde mich heute abend mal ein bisschen durch die mods stöbern. 
Gibt es dazu ein sammelthread?


----------



## IJOJOI (7. Juli 2014)

Den hier 
Mods findest du im offiziellen Forum, dort musst du aber zuerst deinen Steamaccount verifizieren. 
Mods sind viele in Arbeit, einige gute Strecken und Fahrzeuge sind schon dabei (sieh dir mal die Seiten vorher an)


----------



## T'PAU (7. Juli 2014)

Heute soll noch die V0.2 der _Corvette DP_ kommen, u.a. endlich auch als Linkslenker. Hab mit dem Rechtslenker so meine Probs in Linkskurven. 

>> Guggst du hier! <<

edit:
grml, irgendwie will dieser weebly-link nicht funzen, aus dem Offi-Forum heraus geht's! 
Dann eben der Offi-Forum Link (am Ende des ersten Posts).


----------



## IJOJOI (7. Juli 2014)

Danke dafür


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (7. Juli 2014)

Nett, habe den bisher noch nicht gefunden gehabt.


----------



## Ritz186 (9. Juli 2014)

Hier gib es noch 4 weitere fahrzeuge...

AC Cars | RaceDepartment Forums


----------



## JaniZz (9. Juli 2014)

Das sind jetzt die einzigen mod Autos richtig?


----------



## Ritz186 (9. Juli 2014)

also andere kenne ich noch nicht die 4 von race + 1 corvette daytona ...ich bin noch in ein anderen forum unterwegs da gibt es auch noch nicht mehr...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (9. Juli 2014)

Alle anderen sind noch nicht fertig, ich bin ja auf den Primera gespannt, den der eine im AC Forum da macht.


----------



## Dedde (10. Juli 2014)

also der subaru bugt bei der cockpitansicht, und von hinten kann man ja nicht fahren, der nissan hat auch noch ein komisches cockpit. der porsche ist ganz gut und der ibiza vr6 ist auch nice. der fronti macht richtig spaß


----------



## FAKKERZ (12. Juli 2014)

Kennt jemand das Problem, dass das Spiel einfach anfängt extreme Soundbugs und Verzögerungen von der Steuerung zu bekommen?

Das ist so heftig, dass ich mein PC per Knopf neustarten muss, weil einfach nichts mehr geht. Komischerweise nur in Verbindung eines Controllers (XONE)


----------



## Dedde (12. Juli 2014)

Controller,  schäm dich  
Ne ac läuft tadellos


----------



## IJOJOI (12. Juli 2014)

Habs mit dem Xbox 360 probiert... Kein Problem


----------



## FAKKERZ (12. Juli 2014)

Bin noch Schüler, da bleibt kein Geld für ein G27 übrig. 
Trotzdem danke!


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Juli 2014)

Als Schüler is aber nen DFGT drin, wenn nicht such dir Arbeit


----------



## IJOJOI (12. Juli 2014)

/This


----------



## T'PAU (13. Juli 2014)

Eine weitere interessante Mod ist released worden:

GP2 2014 season 0.9 beta

Der Download ist ca. 729MB gross, entpackt an die 1,5GB! 

Hab's noch nicht probiert, soll wohl aber schon sehr gut sein.
Ein paar kleinere Glitches, wie z.B. vertauschte Rückspiegel, Gangschaltungsprobleme usw. werden noch beseitigt, aber ist ja auch erst die erste Beta. 

edit:

V0.9.1 released!

-Fixed clutch torque issues
-Adjusted AI behaviour
-Updated default setup to Eduard Mallorqui's base setup


----------



## Modmaster (14. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PsNv_VTUKU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (15. Juli 2014)

Shelby Cobra 427 for Assetto Corsa

Shelby Cobra 427 | RaceDepartment Forums




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eftilon (15. Juli 2014)

Tolles spiel, hab es seit zwei tagen auf der platte.

Performace mit 2500K und HD6950 ist klasse. Das einzige was ich bemängeln kann sind die soundbugs bei manuellen gangwechsel, aber ich denke das wird bestimmt bis zum release behoben.


eftilon


----------



## Ritz186 (15. Juli 2014)

erste testrunden von F1 2014

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsv3HqlPXjs

weitere infos http://www.assettocorsa.net/forum/i...modding-gp2-2014-season-0-9-1-released.11921/


----------



## ak1504 (16. Juli 2014)

Open Wheeler *gähn*


----------



## T'PAU (16. Juli 2014)

Open Wheeler sind an und für sich ganz ok, z.B. die GP2-Mod, aber diese abgrundtief hässlichen F1 2014 Kisten mit ihren Staubsauger-Nasen und -Sound kommen mir nicht auf die Platte! 
Ich wollte im Offi-Forum schon was zum McLaren schreiben, konnte mich aber gerade noch bremsen.


----------



## Ritz186 (16. Juli 2014)

ich freue mich über diese mods da ich eh ein f1 fan bin,zu mindestens wieder seit diesem jahr(okay der sound ist *******  )....ich hoffe nur das nochmal eine kleinere serie kommt die über den tatuus liegt....


----------



## Dedde (17. Juli 2014)

Eftilon schrieb:


> Tolles spiel, hab es seit zwei tagen auf der platte.
> 
> Performace mit 2500K und HD6950 ist klasse. Das einzige was ich bemängeln kann sind die soundbugs bei manuellen gangwechsel, aber ich denke das wird bestimmt bis zum release behoben.
> 
> eftilon



Welche soundbugs?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Juli 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Shelby Cobra 427 for Assetto Corsa
> 
> Shelby Cobra 427 | RaceDepartment Forums
> 
> ...



Hast du mit diesem Wagen auch manchmal das "Problem" das wenn ne leichte Kurve kommt, wo man normal mit Vollgas durchfahren kann, einfach das Heck kommt? Fühlt sich irgendwie komisch an, als ob man nur auf der Hinterachse plötzlich kein Grip mehr hat.  Hatte ich bisher noch nicht so in der Art, liegt das an meiner Fahrweise oder an der Physik des Mods?


----------



## Eftilon (17. Juli 2014)

Husten der lautspecher beim gangwechsel


----------



## Modmaster (17. Juli 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Hast du mit diesem Wagen auch manchmal das "Problem" das wenn ne leichte Kurve kommt, wo man normal mit Vollgas durchfahren kann, einfach das Heck kommt? Fühlt sich irgendwie komisch an, als ob man nur auf der Hinterachse plötzlich kein Grip mehr hat.  Hatte ich bisher noch nicht so in der Art, liegt das an meiner Fahrweise oder an der Physik des Mods?



Das ist ein Physikproblem und wurde schon im dazugehörigen Forum angesprochen. Es ist ja auch erstmal eine 0.1 Version. Da wird noch sehr viel an der Physik gearbeitet.


----------



## 1awd1 (17. Juli 2014)

Ich finde das ganze Auto fühlt sich irgendwie noch total unglaubwürdig an. Wenn man überlegt, was das eigentlich für ein Monster ist und wie zahm er sich hier fahren lässt, passt da irgendwas nicht. Aber schick aussehen tut er.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Juli 2014)

@modmaster: Ah ok, ich hatte jetzt nicht im Forum geschaut, aber dann wird es ja bestimmt irgendwann gefixt. 

@1awd1: genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht als ich das erste mal losgefahren bin!


----------



## Dedde (18. Juli 2014)

Eftilon schrieb:


> Husten der lautspecher beim gangwechsel



Liegt wohl eher an deiner Hardware.  Bei mir hustet nix


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (18. Juli 2014)

Ich habe noch nie Lautsprecher husten hören, sind deine etwa krank?


----------



## Modmaster (18. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s-UD6BmqHB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (18. Juli 2014)

0.21.1
- Lotus 98T ride height adjustments added
- Launcher default theme: adjustments to car listing of non-booking servers

0.21 
- Multiplayer Improvements : New server version available 
- Multiplayer Gameplay improvements 
- New Post Processing Effects engine implemented 
*- Implemented booking-less server joining *
- Physical Dynamic track implemented 
- Shader fixes and improvements 
- Time Attack fixed start with too much time 
- Fixed AI starting at the same time in qualify 
- AI improvements, better gas control and understeer detection 
*- New Car : Lotus 98T *
- lotus elise sc, exige 240R, scura, exige s roadster speedometers corrections 
- changes in speedometers visualization depending on UI options and car design 
- Tyre damping modifications for all cars 
- Ideal Line improvements 
- Improved Python Apps error handling on loading 
- Dynamic wing controller now use setup value as initial angle value. 
- Localization fixes 
- Time Difference displayer improved 
- Fixed camera triple screen & driver names 
- Fixes in Replay for cars with animated suspensions 
- Fixed "You have been sent to pits" issue 
- GUI forms default position not overlapping with system messages anymore & GUI Improvements 
- Showroom updated with the latest graphic engine improvements 
- ksEditor updated with the latest graphic engine improvements 
- Per-Car New setup option to customize Force Feedback 
- Disabled AI in multiplayer events 
- Replay size reduced by half 
- Fixed crew placement in multiplayer events 
- Virtual mirror remembers its last state & virtual mirror improvements on triple screen cfg 
- Fixed mirror rendering bug 
- Adjustable brake balance while driving, for cars that support the feature 
- Adjustable brake balance in the physics brakes.ini file 
- Brake balance working with all the control configurations 
- Fixed wrong time reported after Booking


----------



## TBF_Avenger (18. Juli 2014)

T'PAU schrieb:


> *- New Car : Lotus 98T *



Sehr schön, noch ein F1-Bolide. Wäre super, wenn aus den Jahrgängen der Lotus bzw. des Ferrari noch etwas an Konkurrenzmodellen kommen würde


----------



## T'PAU (19. Juli 2014)

0.21.2
- Adjusted Traction Control assist on Lotus 98T
- Added app "post process filter" to switch between different Post Processing effects combinations
- Adjusted Lotus Evora S side windows

Erste _Gehversuche_ mit dem Lotus 98T. Alter ist das heavy das "Biest" in den unteren Gängen zu kontrollieren! Normal würde ich die ersten beiden Monza-Schikanen im zweiten Gang fahren, aber das ist mir beim herausbeschleunigen zu instabil.
Aber ich zock bei der Hitze momentan eh praktisch gar nicht, nur mal ein paar Testrunden gedreht. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lRkMB3GIJ4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ritz186 (20. Juli 2014)

Hey T'PAU mal ein kleiner tip wenn du mit den 98t fährst dann drücke mal die 0 (für 100% boost).dann drückt der turbo mit voller leistung und ohne getriebe zu verstellen über 300 KM/h....


----------



## T'PAU (20. Juli 2014)

Oh, ist diese Tastenbelegung neu? Hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen. War aber auch schon ewig nicht mehr in den Tasten-Einstellungen.
Könnte ich mir dann ja auch auf eines der vielen Knöpfe meines SRW-S1 legen.


----------



## ak1504 (20. Juli 2014)

Ne is nich neu.


----------



## Ritz186 (20. Juli 2014)

ich wusste das auch nicht T'PAU...ich hatte mich bloß gewundert das immer von bis zu 1400 ps die rede war und dann bin ich darauf gestoßen...hätten die auch mal darauf aufmerksam machen können das man in % den boost regeln kann...jetzt braucht man nur noch ein vernünftiges setup für das getriebe...ich finde bloß komisch das die kurven geschwindigkeiten langsam sind wie zu beispiel monza....


----------



## Scalon (20. Juli 2014)

Ritz186 schrieb:


> ich wusste das auch nicht T'PAU...ich hatte mich bloß gewundert das immer von bis zu 1400 ps die rede war und dann bin ich darauf gestoßen...hätten die auch mal darauf aufmerksam machen können das man in % den boost regeln kann...jetzt braucht man nur noch ein vernünftiges setup für das getriebe...ich finde bloß komisch das die kurven geschwindigkeiten langsam sind wie zu beispiel monza....



Das hatten sie "damals" gemacht das Update ist aber schon lange her  weil auf 100% (ohne mechanischen Schaden) drückt die Kiste mit den 5 Bar wie Hölle ))


----------



## ak1504 (21. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gDR7g5zu10A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Juli 2014)

Assetto Corsa [HD+] - Shelby Cobra 427 S/C @ Prato





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9-Up3VmIMFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Assetto Corsa [HD+] - Lotus 98T @ Nürburgring GP





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s3Nw-4Dr0Tk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ritz186 (22. Juli 2014)

wo hasten den subaru brz her den habe ich ja noch garnicht gesehen???


----------



## ak1504 (22. Juli 2014)

Schau mal bei Google.

Link will ich hier nich posten.


----------



## ak1504 (23. Juli 2014)

Assetto Corsa [HD+] - Subaru BRZ Track @ Aosta Grand Sport





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X3XhZo0YKd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## msdd63 (23. Juli 2014)

Ich habe alle Grafikeinstellungen auf Maximum und habe trotzdem ein ätzendes Kantenflimmern. Die Leitplanken und Schatten flimmern wie blöd. Teilweise auch auch die Schattenkanten im Kockpit. Wie bekomme ich das Kantenflimmern weg, das ist echt nervig.


----------



## Dedde (23. Juli 2014)

Die msaa kantenglättung in ssaa umwandeln. Gute graka vorausgesetzt. Welche hast du? Ich zocke mit 4x ssaa und da flimmert nix


----------



## msdd63 (23. Juli 2014)

Ich habe die GTX 770 mit 4GB Speicher. An der kanns nicht liegen. Die schreiben ja das man in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung AA und AF auschalten soll. Ich habe Ingame 16xAF und 8x AA eingestellt.


----------



## T'PAU (23. Juli 2014)

Hmm, also das mit der Taste 0 (Numpad oder die andere?) für Turbo-Druck durchschalten (?) finde ich irgendwie nirgendwo dokumentiert. Im Offi-Forum ist unter den FAQs auch die (komplette?) Tasten-Belegung von AC. Wer dort Zugang hat, hier der Link.

Der einzige Modus wo Zahlentasten (Numpad) benutzt werden ist der Showroom!
Der Pagani Huayra ist btw. imho das erste Auto, bei dem man dort alle vier Flügelchen bewegen kann. 

In den Spiele-Optionen ist auch nichts zu entdecken (ausser für mich neu KERS und DRS, welches aber wohl auch schon länger existiert? ^^).

Gibt's noch irgendwelche Tastenbelegungen, die man wissen sollte?

Ach ja, wohl durch irgendein Update der letzten Monate, dass einige ini-Dateien wieder auf default stellt, funktioniert die Freecam (F5) nicht mehr richtig. Ich kann sie, z.B. im Replay, aktivieren, aber nicht mehr mit WASD bewegen (ähnlich den Pfeiltasten im Foto-Modus). Afaik muss man in einer ini rumschrauben damit die Kamera "beweglich" wird, nur wo? 

Noch'n kleines Bildchen zur Auflockerung... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msdd63 (23. Juli 2014)

Dedde, wo kann ich die Kantenglättung umwandeln?


----------



## Dedde (23. Juli 2014)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Dedde, wo kann ich die Kantenglättung umwandeln?



Nv inspector oder im Treiber. Müsste zuhause nochmal schauen wie ich das gemacht habe. Oder schau iwo bei Google.


----------



## ak1504 (23. Juli 2014)

Reliant Robin gefällig ^^

Reliant Robin Mk.1 | RaceDepartment Forums


----------



## Makalar (23. Juli 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Reliant Robin gefällig ^^
> 
> Reliant Robin Mk.1 | RaceDepartment Forums


 
Stimmt das Fahrverhalten, oder wie man das bei dem Karren nennen kann  , mit dem echten überein? Wäre äußerst lustig


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. Juli 2014)

Das Ding is geil  Einmal Nordschleife damit. Aber bin ja leider im Urlaub und kann kein AC zocken. Aber anscheinend gibt es ja ziemlich viele Features von denen ich noch nichts wusste ^^


----------



## T'PAU (24. Juli 2014)

Mal wieder ein paar Mini-Updates:

0.21.8
- RaceControl Leaderboard Fixes
- Mirror Aspect Ratio Fixed
- General fixes on  multiplayer GUI
- White border on skidmarks fixed
- Size of the sun reduced
- Reduced noise for analogic input
- Driver's name is printed higher respect to the center of the car

0.21.7
- Launcher: control configuration device acquisition exception handling
- Launcher default theme: minor cosmetic changes to labels

0.21.6
- New Race Control
- Server is now in control of fuel rate
- Server is now in control of tyre rate
- Server is now in control of damage level
- AI does not flatshift cars with no autocutoff anymore
- Added "transfer" grip from session to session
- AI cars now try to park on the side if they have a broken engine


----------



## ak1504 (24. Juli 2014)

Assetto Corsa [HD+] ★ GP2 2014 @ Donnington Park GP





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7vgjSybZclA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## msdd63 (24. Juli 2014)

Ich habe ein Problem mit der Beleuchtung der Autos. Wenn das Auto in der Boxengasse steht und ich mache die Beleuchtung an passiert weder bei den Scheinwerfern noch bei den Heckleuchten was. Ich kann das Licht nur einschalten wenn ich im Auto sitze, was ja realistisch ist. Ich habe aber gern in der Boxengasse Screenshots von den Autos mit eingeschalter Beleuchtung gemacht. Die Amaturenanzeigen weden auch nicht beleuchtet und es ist kein Lichtkegel von den Scheinwerfern auf der Strecke zu sehen. Das funktionierte alles mal vor einigen Updates.


----------



## ak1504 (24. Juli 2014)

Lichkegel auf der Strecke gabs noch nie...


----------



## msdd63 (24. Juli 2014)

Ok, dann täuschte das wohl mit dem Lichtkegel. Aber trotzdem funktioniert die Beleuchtung nicht. Vor einigen Updates waren definitiv der Tachometer und Drehzahlmesser usw beleuchtet.


----------



## ak1504 (25. Juli 2014)

Assetto Corsa [HD+] - Ford Escort Mk2 @ Tsukuba





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=scJz1qorFcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (25. Juli 2014)

Assetto Corsa [HD+] - Gumpert Apollo WIP @ Salzburgring





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g7VGpSc9hbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dedde (25. Juli 2014)

Oh. Heute Abend gleich mal diese mods laden


----------



## T'PAU (25. Juli 2014)

Selbstquote... 



T'PAU schrieb:


> Ach ja, wohl durch irgendein Update der letzten Monate, dass einige ini-Dateien wieder auf default stellt, funktioniert die Freecam (F5) nicht mehr richtig. Ich kann sie, z.B. im Replay, aktivieren, aber nicht mehr mit WASD bewegen (ähnlich den Pfeiltasten im Foto-Modus). Afaik muss man in einer ini rumschrauben damit die Kamera "beweglich" wird, nur wo?


Hab's inzwischen selbst rausgefunden: In der Datei _camera_onboard_free.ini_ (im assettocorsa\system\cfg Ordner) den Eintrag SPHERICAL_COORDS auf 0 setzen. Durch die Updaterei wird das ab und an (immer?) auf 1 gesetzt und die Kamera kann mit WASD nicht mehr bewegt werden.

Und der Lotus 98T Turbo wird mit 0-9 in 10%-Schritten eingestellt.
Kunos sollte das endlich mal in deren FAQs reinschreiben.


----------



## ak1504 (25. Juli 2014)

Die sollten mal den Finger ziehen und die Steuerungsoptionen endlich komplettieren. Nen Jahr rum und ich kann immer noch nix am Stick aufm Lenkrad belegen.


----------



## T'PAU (25. Juli 2014)

Dachte das wäre nur bei meinem SRW-S1 "Lenkrad" so, dass ich das D-Pad nicht benutzen kann. Dann bin ich ja beruhigt. 
Bei Race 07 benutz ich das für's Boxenmenü.


----------



## IJOJOI (26. Juli 2014)

CSW funktioniert genauso wenig im UI wie mein altes G27... schade eigentlich..


----------



## ak1504 (26. Juli 2014)

UI is mir eigentlich egal da hab ich die Maus.


----------



## IJOJOI (26. Juli 2014)

Mein Problem ist, dass ich während des Trainings etc. nicht mit dem Lenkrad in das "Pausenmenü" komme. Sehr nervig
Ich habe die Tastatur nämlich nicht beim SimRig, sondern am Schreibtisch stehen


----------



## ak1504 (26. Juli 2014)

Fassen wir zusammen:

Es gibt immer noch zuwenig belegbare Funktionen in den Steuerungsoptionen und fehlende Unterstützung aller Knöpfe auf den Lenkrädern.


----------



## Erwin97 (26. Juli 2014)

Gibt es von Assetto Corsa in absehbarer Zukunft eine Vollversion?
Ich bin nämlich kein Freund von Early-Access-Spielen.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Juli 2014)

Jetzt is es aber noch günstiger zu haben.


----------



## Erwin97 (26. Juli 2014)

Lässt sich Assetto Corsa problemlos spielen oder gibt es noch größere Einschränkungen?


----------



## 1awd1 (26. Juli 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist, dass ich während des Trainings etc. nicht mit dem Lenkrad in das "Pausenmenü" komme. Sehr nervig
> Ich habe die Tastatur nämlich nicht beim SimRig, sondern am Schreibtisch stehen



stell dir doch ne zweite Tastatur mit ans Rig. Nimmst irgendwas mit Funk oder so. Hab ich, als ich noch nen Schreibtisch hatte auch so gemacht. Irgendwas schreiben muss man ja immer mal.


----------



## T'PAU (26. Juli 2014)

Erwin97 schrieb:


> Lässt sich Assetto Corsa problemlos spielen oder gibt es noch größere Einschränkungen?


Definiere _problemlos_. 
Man kann es schon seit geraumer Zeit spielen, z.B. Trainingsrunden, Hotlapping, Rennen gegen KI. Multiplayer ist noch eine ziemliche Baustelle ("Booking-System" usw.), man kann aber auch da schon gute Rennen fahren.
Was vor allem (noch) fehlt sind Pitstops. So sind halt praktisch nur Sprintrennen mit einer Tankfüllung und/oder einem Satz Reifen sinnvoll machbar.

Mit der neuen "Grafikengine" (post processing effects usw.), die mit dem 0.21 Update kam, muss ich mich noch ein wenig anfreunden und die richtigen Einstellungen finden. Ich probiere grad ein paar inis von Usern aus dem Kunos-Forum, mal sehen ob's damit etwas _realistischer_ aussieht.


----------



## 1awd1 (27. Juli 2014)

Pitstops sind wohl bis zum release auch nicht geplant. War mal die Aussage von einem der Kunos Jungs.


----------



## Erwin97 (27. Juli 2014)

Ich warte einfach bis die Vollversion erhältlich ist.


----------



## IJOJOI (27. Juli 2014)

Dann zahlst du aber auch mehr 
Lohnt sich definitiv, bereits jetzt einzusteigen.


----------



## T'PAU (27. Juli 2014)

Einfach den nächsten Steam-Sale abwarten. Neulich gab's AC für knapp 18 €uronen! Ich hab damals 23€ bezahlt.


----------



## Erwin97 (27. Juli 2014)

Ich muss sowieso warten. Mein Fanatec Lenkrad muss erst einmal bei mir ankommen.


----------



## Ritz186 (27. Juli 2014)

RELEASED Tesla Model S


http://www.assettocorsa.net/forum/in...ormance.11820/

ganz wichtig für *die Formel 1 fans*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31QiebQtFPY#t=33


----------



## Dedde (27. Juli 2014)

Ein elektro auto wo man nicht schalten kann? Nein lieber nicht :'(


----------



## ak1504 (28. Juli 2014)

Assetto Corsa [HD+] - BMW M3 GT2 @ Circuit Zolder





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=StKsqxIEgCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Assetto Corsa [HD+] - Tesla Motors Model S GT WIP @ Automotodrom Brno





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A51dxQ2p0rE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (28. Juli 2014)

Ritz186 schrieb:


> ganz wichtig für *die Formel 1 fans*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31QiebQtFPY#t=33


Für diese abgrundtief hässlichen Heulbojenkisten anno 2014 muss man wirklich schon Hardcore F1 Fan sein! 
Ok, im Fernsehen schau ich mir die Rennen immer noch an, aber auf den PC kommen mir diese 14er-Witzmobile nicht.
Respekt an die Modder. Ist/wird wirklich eine gute Umsetzung (im o.g. Rahmen ). Wobei der Bolide im Video noch irgendwie zu schweben scheint, wenn man die Reifenschatten beobachtet.

*Die* kann man noch als Formel 1 Autos durchgehen lassen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juli 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Ein elektro auto wo man nicht schalten kann? Nein lieber nicht :'(


Sowas braucht man  bei einem E Auto einfach nicht.
Ist ein Vorteil von sowas.


----------



## Dedde (28. Juli 2014)

Dann macht es doch kein Spaß.  Und Sound ist auch nicht vorhanden. Schrecklich


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juli 2014)

Auch etwas mit einem E Motor kann Sound haben, der halt nur anders ist.
Und führ deine Meinung mal weiter aus, das Getriebe gibt es nur da das Drehmoment beim Kolben/Wankelmotor nur in bestimmten Phasen maximal ist.
Der E Motor hat das maximale Drehmoment immer anliegen und deswegen nur ein Gang.


----------



## ak1504 (28. Juli 2014)

Der hat 2


----------



## TSchaK (29. Juli 2014)

Ich denke am Computer wird das kein Spaß machen, da fehlt einfach der Sound...

In echt ist das schon ein Krasses Gefühl so ein E-Auto.


----------



## Ritz186 (29. Juli 2014)

Ach T'PAU diesmal habe ich es doch unterstrichen ,,ganz wichtig für die *Formel 1 fans*´´ ....

aber die schlechte sound engine passt gut für die 2014 fahrzeuge


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (29. Juli 2014)

Gibt es schon einen LAN Modus? Wenn ja, wie erstellt man einen LAN Server?


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juli 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Der hat 2


Einen Kreichgang, aber sowas haben normale Autos eher selten.


----------



## Dedde (29. Juli 2014)

Ich suche ne bergcup strecke. Aber keine 5km lange. Das braucht so lange zum lernen. Zb sowas wie goodwood hillclimb.  Die ist richtig geil. Kennt jmd ne kurze bergstrecke?


----------



## ak1504 (31. Juli 2014)

Assetto Corsa [HD+] - Seat Ibiza VR6 Turbo - Gen Track 1





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kmboyYhknf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (1. August 2014)

Die Change-Logs der letzten Tage... 

0.21.13
- Fixed Drag Race init

0.21.12
- Python :: exposed getCarsCount(), getCarLeaderboardPosition( carIndex ) , getCarRealTimeLeaderboardPosition( carIndex )
- Now fonts are read locally and not inside system folder

0.21.11
- Graphics performance improvements
- Fixed PP FXAA
- Improvements on Font management
- Linux server in server folder

0.21.10
- GUI fixes
- Replay now records the sun position
- Fixed replay and Esc Menu interactions

0.21.9
- Fixed skidmarks not visible in 0.21.8
- Implemented GPU profiler with new PP engine

0.21.8
- RaceControl Leaderboard Fixes
- Mirror Aspect Ratio Fixed
- General fixes on  multiplayer GUI
- White border on skidmarks fixed
- Size of the sun reduced
- Reduced noise for analogic input
- Driver's name is printed higher respect to the center of the car

0.21.7
- Launcher: control configuration device acquisition exception handling
- Launcher default theme: minor cosmetic changes to labels


----------



## ak1504 (1. August 2014)

Corvette C6R BETA by UnitedRacingDesign für Assetto Corsa released.

http://www.assettocorsa.net/forum/i...6r-2013-by-unitedracingdesign-beta-out.11754/


----------



## Ritz186 (1. August 2014)

*F1 2014 Season 0.1 beta*

http://www.assettocorsa.net/forum/i...sa-modding-f1-2014-season-0-1-released.11921/

lewis und nico


----------



## T'PAU (1. August 2014)

Von 24h Rennen Nürburgring 2014 Skin and Car Mod gibt's was neues. Die ersten Skins und ein ominöses neues Auto (Subaru BRZ) sind verfügbar... wenn man nett um ein Download-PW bittet! 
Problem ist nur, dass der Subaru aus Forza 4 gerippt ist und deshalb auch im Kunos-Forum nach heftiger Diskussion die "Delete"-Notbremse gezogen wurde und man dort nichts mehr zur 24h-Mod erfährt! 

An sich ja ein schönes Projekt mit bisher (für die Offi-Autos) sehr schönen Skins, aber die Car-Models... da bin ich sehr skeptisch, dass das realisierbar sein wird (mit legalen from-scratch Modellen).

In obigen Thread hab ich auch mal _dezent_ angedeutet, dass die Skin-Präsentationsbilder, nun ja, "suboptimal" sind und mit weniger Aufwand deutlich besser aussehen könnten... egal, jeder wie er mag.


----------



## ak1504 (2. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (2. August 2014)

Assetto Corsa [HD+] - Chevrolet Corvette C6r GTE 2013 - Silverstone GP





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l2G3yn1HwJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ritz186 (2. August 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Corvette C6R BETA by UnitedRacingDesign für Assetto Corsa released.
> 
> http://www.assettocorsa.net/forum/i...6r-2013-by-unitedracingdesign-beta-out.11754/


 


das auto ist jetzt schon der hammer aber was anderes bin ich von den jungs nicht gewohnt,ich hatte mir schon ihr T5 mod für rfactor 1 gekauft...von außen und innen würde ich sagen das es bis jetzt der beste mod ist...


----------



## ak1504 (2. August 2014)

bis auf die physik is die vette aus rf2 kopiert ^^


----------



## Ritz186 (2. August 2014)

was ja auch nicht schlimm ist das es ja aus ihren eigenen mod ist...die qualität von optischen her passt sehr gut....


----------



## ak1504 (2. August 2014)

Assetto Corsa [HD+] - Mercedes F1 W05 Hybrid - Monza GP





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rn9LuGvc914

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MG42 (7. August 2014)

Ist ja mittlerweile Early Access bei Steam (für 35 Eucken)...
Ist die Nordschleife nun verfügbar oder nicht???


----------



## 1awd1 (7. August 2014)

Nein, zumindest nicht als original content. Es gibt eine aus rfactor konvertierte Version, die aber eher schlecht als recht ist.


----------



## MG42 (7. August 2014)

in einem der ersten Posts (vom Threadersteller) steht da Nordschleife als DLC...



turbosnake schrieb:


> *Liste der DLCs *
> 
> *Dream Pack*
> *Strecke*
> ...



Werd mir AC die nächsten Tage mal holen... Schade dass ich den CARS verpasst habe...


----------



## IJOJOI (7. August 2014)

Das stimmt so auch.
Wird im DLC bundle dabei sein, soweit ich weiß


----------



## ak1504 (7. August 2014)

Den Erscheinungstermin Spt. könnt ihr vergessen. Es wurde ausserdem gesagt das die Early Access Besitzer dieses Pack vorbestellen können mit Rabatt und davon is auch noch überhaupt nix zu sehen.


----------



## IJOJOI (7. August 2014)

Genau


----------



## Ich 15 (7. August 2014)

Nachdem sie sich mit den DLC ganz schön unbeliebt gemacht haben wundert es mich nicht, dass er noch nicht vorbestellbar ist. Er wird aber eh erst eine Weile nach dem Release von AC kommen.


----------



## MG42 (7. August 2014)

Mhhm, wenn sie das nicht halten können, Schade..., ohne Nordschleife, naja, wär cool, wenn man die (und andere Strecken) auch Rückwärtsfahren kann (evtl. auch mal Spiegelverkehrt).
Aufjeden Fall ist CARS eins was ich mir holen werde... NUR wenn bei AC das Hauptspiel DLC verstückelt wird... können sies behalten... 35€.
Keine Demo, dafür Early Access, dachte gestern noch allen Ernstes mir das sofort zu holen, jetzt bin ich unsicher.


----------



## Ich 15 (7. August 2014)

Es wird nicht in DLC zerstückelt Der Inhalt der finalen Assetto Corsa Version war von Anfang an bekannt. Es sind sogar noch einige Strecken(Spa) und Fahrzeuge gratis hinzu gekommen Dazu sind 35€ auch echt nicht die Welt.(Es gab AC soagr schon mal in den Steamsales deutlich reduziert.)


----------



## mr.4EvEr (7. August 2014)

Assetto Corsa ist mMn die bislang beste nextGen Rennsimulation.
Das Force Feedback ist sehr gut und die Fahrzeugdetails (bis auf den Klang) auch.
Die Streckenumgebungen sind noch nicht ganz auf dem Niveau von R3E, aber das wird schon werden.
Außerdem ist AC Modfähig.
Zusätzlich ist der NoS Mod inzwischen auch optisch deutlich besser geworden, als vorherige Versionen.
Lediglich an manchen Stellen (z.B. Pflanzgarten) komme ich in der AC Version nicht wirklich zu Recht, da fliege ich bei gleicher Linienführung wie in Race07 fast immer ab.

Und der DLC ist berechtigt, immerhin macht alleine die NoS enorm viel Aufwand...und eine Lasergescannte NoS ist mir selbst einiges wert.

Deshalb gebe ich eine klare Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## ak1504 (7. August 2014)

Nachdem man gesehen hat wie die Streckendetails drastisch abnehmen; Silverstone > Nürburgring, glaube ich das ich meine Erwartungen bezüglich des Rings im Keller halten muss um nicht enttäuscht zu werden. Bis jetzt glaube ich nicht das es einen großen Unterschied zu der gemoddeten geben wird. Das bezieht sich auf alles was hinter den Leitplanken liegt.

Wer denkt da etwas in Richtung Forza 5 zu bekommen liegt vielleicht falsch.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (7. August 2014)

Das stimmt, der Nürburgring (GP Strecke) ist wirklich eine "nackte" Version.
Trotz dessen ist Assetto Corsa immernoch mein Favorit...


----------



## Scalon (7. August 2014)

MG42 schrieb:


> Ist ja mittlerweile Early Access bei Steam (für 35 Eucken)...
> Ist die Nordschleife nun verfügbar oder nicht???


 Sie wird später in einem DLC mit weiteren Fahrzeugen verfügbar sein (nach dem eigentlichen Release)


----------



## silent-hunter000 (7. August 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Der hat 2



Stimmt nicht ganz. ;-p
Er hat (meistens) einen Phasenwechsler, und eine Einstellung die etwas sensiebler ist. 

Sound haben E-Autos übrigens durchaus. Hört sich aber eher Turbinenmäßig an und ist, obwohl keine Dämmjng da ist meistens eher leise.


----------



## Ritz186 (8. August 2014)

*FERRARI F14 T*


http://formulacorsa.net/


----------



## drspeed (9. August 2014)

Hallo

ich habe mir heute das skin mclaren 2014 mp4 29 Runtergeladen.
Nun habe ich aber das Problem das ich es nicht hin bekomme
das skin in Spiel zu verwenden. Vielleicht kann mir von euch ja jemand helfen.


----------



## T'PAU (9. August 2014)

drspeed schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich habe mir heute das skin mclaren 2014 mp4 29 Runtergeladen.
> Nun habe ich aber das Problem das ich es nicht hin bekomme
> das skin in Spiel zu verwenden. Vielleicht kann mir von euch ja jemand helfen.


Wie ich hier schon schrieb, nützt dir ein solcher Skin ohne das zugehörige Auto überhaupt nichts. Und der MP4-29 ist von den Moddern noch nicht released worden, nur der Mercedes und Ferrari! 
Es sei denn, es gibt noch jemanden, der das Auto rausgebracht hat, das bezweifle ich aber. Ich kenne nur dieses Projekt.

Oder ist es tatsächlich der MP4-29 Skin für ein anderes Auto, z.B. Formula Abarth (Tatuus F1), der ja offiziell in AC enthalten ist? Für den sind nämlich schon einige Skins der 2014er Boliden erschienen.


----------



## drspeed (9. August 2014)

Super Danke für die schnelle Hilfe

Eine Frage habe ich noch? In einigen Videos auf YouTube sieht
man öfters links oben oder unten die tv camera mit laufen. Kann 
man das irgendwie einstellen oder ist das ein mod?


----------



## msdd63 (9. August 2014)

Ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern wann es mal ein Rennspiel/Simulation gab in dem die KI Fahrfehler machte, verbremsen, abfliegen, kollidieren und ähnliches. Und ich befürchte das es das auch nicht in Zukunft geben wird. Oder kann mich da jemand eines besseren belehren?


----------



## T'PAU (9. August 2014)

@drspeed

Du meinst z.B. das Hauptbild aus Cockpit-Perspektive und in einer Ecke die Aussenansicht der selben Szene? Das geht nur mit 'nem entsprechenden Video-Bearbeitungsprogramm (z.B. VSDC Free Video Editor) und hat mit AC nichts zu tun.


----------



## norse (10. August 2014)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern wann es mal ein Rennspiel/Simulation gab in dem die KI Fahrfehler machte, verbremsen, abfliegen, kollidieren und ähnliches. Und ich befürchte das es das auch nicht in Zukunft geben wird. Oder kann mich da jemand eines besseren belehren?


 
oh doch. z.B. in Shift 2 war  das teilweise sehr häufig!


----------



## drspeed (10. August 2014)

Schade ich habe gehoft das würde man ganz einfach hin bekommen. 
So wie der hier .in den video das sieht schon richtig gut aus.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RftVWZh5onw


----------



## ak1504 (10. August 2014)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern wann es mal ein Rennspiel/Simulation gab in dem die KI Fahrfehler machte, verbremsen, abfliegen, kollidieren und ähnliches. Und ich befürchte das es das auch nicht in Zukunft geben wird. Oder kann mich da jemand eines besseren belehren?


 

NFS Reihe und eigentlich jedes Rennspiel von Codemasters.


----------



## Ritz186 (10. August 2014)

ein Pickup steht zum download bereit

1981 datsun 720 king cab

http://www.assettocorsa.net/forum/i...0-king-cab-v0-5-drift-version-released.13163/


----------



## msdd63 (10. August 2014)

norse schrieb:


> oh doch. z.B. in Shift 2 war  das teilweise sehr häufig!



Ok, hast recht. Ist die seltene Ausnahme


----------



## drspeed (10. August 2014)

Ich wollte gerne in ein multiplayer spiel kI mit einbauen.
Funktioniert das überhaupt schon?


----------



## ak1504 (10. August 2014)

*Assetto Corsa ,FCM 0.2 Pre Release Live stream
*
pre release launch with last checks and updates

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=op524fp461w


----------



## 1awd1 (10. August 2014)

Der link funktioniert nicht.


----------



## ak1504 (10. August 2014)

Der funzt aber vielleicht fehlt dir nen Addon um die "Du bist deutscher du siehst hier gar nix" Sperre zu umgehen.


----------



## digilax (11. August 2014)

hallo alle, ein Video mit Telemetrie in Nürburgring. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i_6qj4WWPVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ein Gruß


----------



## ak1504 (11. August 2014)

Ferrari F500 Formula 2 car for Assetto Corsa





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Ow5p7kxKac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (11. August 2014)

Hab nun auch mal 'nen Splitscreen-Video gemacht... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w1TQueEUvxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kennt zufällig einer 'ne Freeware, mit der man MP4-Videos von Nvidia-Shadowplay bildgenau schneiden kann? Für AVI von Fraps benutze ich Virtualdub, das kommt aber leider mit MP4 nicht zurecht.
Dafür hab ich Avidemux gefunden. Damit kann man die MP4 aber nur sehr grob (I-Frames oder so) schneiden.
Oder geht das mit MP4 gar nicht bildgenau?


----------



## ak1504 (11. August 2014)

Man kann alles Bild für Bild schneiden. Freeware ? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## ak1504 (12. August 2014)

Alle 1000 Likes gibts nen neues WIP Pic...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (12. August 2014)

Assetto Corsa in Partnerschaft mit RSR Nürburg

RSRNurburg | Nurburgring | Car Rental | Sports Car Hire | Sightseeing Tours | Spa-Francorchamps | Hockenheim




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ritz186 (12. August 2014)

du andy was steht denn da kurz ausgedrückt???mein englisch ist total schlecht und kopieren kann man es nicht,ansonsten hätte ich das von google übersetzen lassen


----------



## Scalon (12. August 2014)

Ritz186 schrieb:


> du andy was steht denn da kurz ausgedrückt???mein englisch ist total schlecht und kopieren kann man es nicht,ansonsten hätte ich das von google übersetzen lassen


 die Kooperieren mit der RSR Nurburg, die Instruktoren am Nürburgring und in Spa haben. Diese Instruktoren helfen die Nordschleife sowohl optisch als auch geografisch "besser" umzusetzen. Außerdem haben die einen großen Fuhrpark mit Autos die so auch im Spiel sind, und mit ihrem Wissen wird das Verhalten der Autos anhand der Streckenkenntnis perfektioniert. Diese Art der Untersützung wird auch in Vallelunga und Spa fortgesetzt sodass die Lücke zwischen Realität und Simulation bestmöglich geschlossen wird.


----------



## ak1504 (12. August 2014)

Die lang Fassung per Google gibts hier nochmal > 

ASSETTO CORSA mit RSR Nürburg! 
Wir freuen uns, RSR Nürburg, neue offizielle Partner von Assetto vorstellen 
Corsa. Arbeits auf dem Nürburgring für die letzten 15 Jahre, RSR Nürburg Funktionen 
ein Team von Lehrern und Fahrern zu den besten in der Welt, zusammen mit 
zwei Dauer Werkstätten und Büros, eines auf dem Nürburgring und in Spa ein 
Francorchamps, auch Basis des Amts Driving Academy von der Rennstrecke von Spa 
Francorchamps. Diese Partnerschaft wird auf unterschiedliche Weise entstehen: 
Nürburgring-Nordschleife - Wie Sie wahrscheinlich wissen, ist das Personal von Assetto Corsa 
derzeit an der Reproduktion 
die legendäre Nordschleife, 
Verwendung Lasescan-Technologie, um eine mit der centemeter exakte Kopie des neu 
echte Gegenstück, providint beispiellose Ergebnisse in Bezug auf Realismus und 
Verhalten der Fahrzeuge dynamisches Modell. Ein ebenso wichtiger Aspekt der 
Fahren auf einer Rennstrecke ist die umfangreiche Verwendung von Referenzpunkten genutzt 
erfahrene Fahrer zu 100% der Strecke verwenden: RSR Nurbug Instruktoren haben 
ein umfangreiches Wissen über die Gleisanlage und Bezugspunkte und werden Co- 
arbeiten mit dem Entwicklerteam alle visuellen und geografische zu schließen 
von lokalen Treibern verwendeten Referenzpunkte die höchstmögliche, um sicherzustellen, 
Realismus: Dank dieser Zusammenarbeit Assetto Corsa wird ein unschätzbares Werkzeug sein 
lernen und beherrschen die gefährlichste Rennstrecke der Welt. 
Handhabung und dynamische Modell - RSR Nürburg und Assetto Corsa teilen ein 
exklusive Garage: BMW M3 E30 und E92, Lotus Exige S, Elise, 2 Eleven, 
McLaren MP4-12C, zusammen mit Nissan GT-R, Toyota GT-86 und viele andere 
Autos, die in Assetto Corsa Garage aufgenommen werden. RSR Nürburg Instruktoren 
Wissen entwickelte Fahr die gleichen Autos auf den umfassendsten Rennen 
Spur in der Welt ist ein unschätzbares Know-how: das dynamische Modell und Handhabung 
der in-game Autos werden weiter verfeinert und durch die Rückkopplung von entwickelt werden 
die Lehrer dank einem professionellen Simulator RSR Nürburg installiert 
Hauptsitz der Jagd nach dem perfekten Übereinstimmung zwischen Realität und 
Simulation. 
Tests, Events und Wettbewerbe - Assetto Corsa-Entwicklungsteam hat bereits 
wurde durch RSR Nürburg-Team während der letzten Reise zum Nürburgring unterstützt 
Nordschleife, mit Autos aus RSR Flotte sowohl für dynamische Prüfungen auf der Strecke und für 
Schießen. Diese Art der Unterstützung wird auf viele weitere Tracks wie verlängert werden 
Vallelunga und Spa Francorchamps, wo Assetto Corsa-Entwicklungsteam 
in der Lage, Autos RSR Nürburg für dynamische Tests und Umfragen zu verwenden, mit der 
ultimative Ziel, das Beste pluralistische und perfektioniert Wagen Simulation liefern. RSR 
Nürburg und Kunos Simluazioni arbeiten zusammen, um die Lücke zu schließen zwischen 
eine simulierte Umgebung und dem wirklichen Leben, mit vielen Initiativen zur Verfügung zu stellen 
komfortablen Service für alle, die den Nervenkitzel des Fahrens auf erleben wollen 
die Strecke: dran bleiben, nicht zu verpassen große Neuigkeiten in Kürze!


----------



## Beam39 (12. August 2014)

Ich finds klasse das sie so eine Möglichkeit nutzen um nochmals an der Physik zu arbeiten, wirklich super Arbeit von denen. Das Spiel kann von mir aus auch 2 Jahre später kommen, es kann nur besser werden.


----------



## ak1504 (13. August 2014)

Alfa Romeo 155 V6 TI | Work in progress




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1awd1 (13. August 2014)

Ein lecker Teil!


----------



## ak1504 (14. August 2014)

Assetto Corsa [HD++] ★ Dallara Corvette DP ★ Castle Hill





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Hu4R0X4MkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (14. August 2014)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich Avidemux gefunden. Damit kann man die MP4 aber nur sehr grob (I-Frames oder so) schneiden.
> Oder geht das mit MP4 gar nicht bildgenau?


Hab's jetzt hinbekommen. Hatte Video und Audio auf "copy" stehen (um nicht neu zu konvertieren) gehabt und damit kann man halt nur an den I-Frames schneiden. Man muss das Video neu konvertieren, dann geht's. 

Zum Alfa: Waren die Auspuffenden echt 90° in die Luft gerichtet? Kann ich mich gar nicht mehr dran erinnern. Sieht ja irgendwie lächerlich aus. 
Ich vermute mal das ist die Kunos-Version des Autos?


----------



## Ritz186 (14. August 2014)

nee eigentlich original 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scalon (14. August 2014)

T'PAU schrieb:


> [...]
> Zum Alfa: Waren die Auspuffenden echt 90° in die Luft gerichtet? Kann ich mich gar nicht mehr dran erinnern. Sieht ja irgendwie lächerlich aus.
> Ich vermute mal das ist die Kunos-Version des Autos?


 Warum denn nicht? Macht doch Sinn: generiert Abtrieb an der Hinterachse


----------



## T'PAU (15. August 2014)

Ritz186 schrieb:


> nee eigentlich original
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich meinte mit meiner letzten Frage eigentlich ob es ein Mod-Auto ist oder der angekündigte Alfa von Kunos.
Da ja auch in Sachen Strecken einiges doppelt und dreifach läuft (zweimal Mod-Nordschleife obwohl bald das "Original" kommt) würde mich das bei den Car-Moddern auch nicht weiter wundern.


----------



## T'PAU (16. August 2014)

Ich liebe diese Dirt-Layer bei den Autos! Seit wann gibt's dieses "Feature" eigentlich? Ist mir früher nie aufgefallen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (16. August 2014)

Cars | Malagoli's Garage


----------



## ak1504 (17. August 2014)

Assetto Corsa [HD++] ★ Honda Civic EG6 VTi ★ Race w/ AI @ Silverstone International





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GZTbJ4-1MG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (19. August 2014)

Ich finde der EG6 fährt sich echt gut, aber ein sperrdiff fehlt dem wirklich, so oft wie das kurveninnere rad durchdreht  ansonsten gefällt der Mod mir echt gut.


----------



## ak1504 (19. August 2014)

Und nen eigener Sound fehlt auch noch.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (19. August 2014)

Hat einer nen Tipp was ich einstellen soll ? Ich möchte nicht das sich das Lenkrad sehr schwer dreht, aber ich will das es trotzdem schnell zurückdreht, jetzt wo ich es so eingestellt habe, das es sich mit einer Hand gut drehen lässt, dreht es sehr langsam zurück, kann man das noch anders einstellen, ausser über die Einstellung "Kraft der Zentrierfeder", weil wenn ich das sehr hoch stelle, lässt es sich sehr schwer drehen. Am liebsten hätte ich es wie beim echten Auto... 
Lenkrad ist das Driving Force GT


----------



## acti0n (19. August 2014)

Mit einem DFGT wird es niemals was 

Da musst du schon richtig gutes Lenkrad (teures...) haben um es annähernd wie ich Echt zu haben.

Und die findest du nicht bei Fanatec oder Logitech


----------



## Andregee (19. August 2014)

Wenn ihm das Dfgt schon zu schwer dreht, ist er sicher nicht auf eine Bodnar aus


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (19. August 2014)

Ja ich weiß das das DFGT ******* ist. Nur etwas mehr realistischer, und in meiner jetzigen einstellung dreht es sich nicht zu schwer, nur ist ja kein sinn dabei das ich mit beiden händen das lenkrad rumreißen muss nur damit es schnell wieder zurückkommt. Jedensfalls dreht es sich auch so unnatürlich, ob als gar kein Gewicht dahinter ist, oder gar reifen. genauso den komischen Schaltknopf, den kannste allerhöchstens als Fly Off benutzen.


----------



## Makalar (21. August 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß das das DFGT ******* ist. Nur etwas mehr realistischer, und in meiner jetzigen einstellung dreht es sich nicht zu schwer, nur ist ja kein sinn dabei das ich mit beiden händen das lenkrad rumreißen muss nur damit es schnell wieder zurückkommt. Jedensfalls dreht es sich auch so unnatürlich, ob als gar kein Gewicht dahinter ist, oder gar reifen. genauso den komischen Schaltknopf, den kannste allerhöchstens als Fly Off benutzen.


 
Also für den Preis finde ich das DFGT schon in Ordnung, ich habe die Settings wie hier: Assetto Corsa: Wheel Setting Sammelbeitrag (Updated) 

Wirklich realistisch fühlt es sich nicht an, aber das liegt finde ich auch an den fehlenden G-Kräften die auf den Körper wirken, bei einem echte Fahrzeug spürt man halt was abgeht, mit dem DFGT kann man das nur erraten


----------



## ak1504 (21. August 2014)

G-Kraft ? Ich fahr mit Vorstellungskraft


----------



## 1awd1 (21. August 2014)

Manchmal aber auch mit der Kraft der zwei Daumen....


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. August 2014)

Danke makalar. Ist schon viel besser. Fast so wie ich es haben wollte. Ja für den Preis in Ordnung, aber immer noch schlechter als viele andere


----------



## mr.4EvEr (22. August 2014)

@ ExciteLetsPlay: Ich würde die Zentrierfeder anlassen und im Treiber auf 0 stellen.
Die Zentrierfeder schluckt nur unnötig Effekte.
Dann würde ich natürlich mit dem realen Lenkwinkel fahren (900° im Treiber und ingame).
Außerdem solltest du den Haken bei "erlaube Spiel, dass Einstellungen geändert werden" setzen (die genaue Bezeichnung des Unterpunktes weiß ich nicht mehr ).

Ich bin jedenfalls mit meinem DF:GT zufrieden und kann mit normalen Setups beispielsweise in R3E ohne Probleme unter die Top50 manchmal auch Top20 fahren. 

Zu Assetto Corsa: Hoffentlich kommt heute neuer Content. Geplant ist ja glaube ich ein Update. 
Spa wäre geil, wobei die Strecke sicherlich noch nicht fertig ist, oder eben der soeben gepostete 8C Competizione. 

Edit: Die Dämpfung der Effekte habe ich komplett deaktiviert.


----------



## ak1504 (22. August 2014)

29.8. is Update Tag bei AC


----------



## T'PAU (22. August 2014)

Wer _Assetto Corsa_ Early Access noch nicht hat, es läuft wieder ein 50% Weekend-Deal bei Steam. Das Spiel gibt's bis Montag für *17,49€*! 

(das für und wieder über Early Access Ramschverkäufe verkneif ich mir hier mal )


----------



## Ritz186 (22. August 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> 29.8. is Update Tag bei AC


 
weiß man schon was kommt oder ungefähr kommt???


----------



## ak1504 (22. August 2014)

Keine Ahnung. Die haben nur Bilder von Spa gepostet auf FB aber ich glaube nich das jetzt schon die 1.0 kommt.


----------



## ak1504 (23. August 2014)

Assetto Corsa [HD++] | Camaro GT3 | Goodwood Motor Circuit






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pT4QOE7zrY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## stoepsel (23. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen...
Habe mir Gestern auch mal dieses gute Stück Software gegönnt- muss sagen, bis jetzt echt ne sehr gute Simulation.
Fahre mit dem G27... gibt es da schon optimale Treiber und Ingame-Einstellungen oder is das einfach zu verschieden, je nach Empfinden?
Habe schon einige Einstellungen durch. Aber vielleicht hat hier ja Jemand die ultimativen Setups gefunden !? 

Habe mir jetzt nicht alles in diesem Fred durchgelesen- von daher , sorry, wenn das Thema schon durchgekaut wurde!


----------



## mr.4EvEr (23. August 2014)

Ideal ist in erster Linie der reale Lenkwinkel.
Diesen erhältst du, wenn du unter usb-gamecontroller den maximalen Lenkwinkel einstellst (im Falle des G27 sind dies 900°) und ingame 900° einstellst.
Dann passt das Game den Lenkwinkel immer an das Original an, bei den GT3 Fahrzeugen hättest du dann 540° im Auto und das Lenkrad dreht im Spiel exakt genauso wie deines.

Außerdem würde ich an deiner Stelle die Zentrierfeder auf 0 stellen, aber aktiviert lassen.
Zusätzlich im USB-Controller dem Spiel erlauben, dass es Einstellungen ändert.

Des Weiteren solltest du ingame "Effekte umkehren" unbedingt deaktivieren, das funktioniert in AC noch gar nicht und ist im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Games kontraproduktiv.

Den Rest kannst du nach dem Geschmack einstellen. 

mfg Andy


----------



## T'PAU (23. August 2014)

Sowas kriegen mal wieder nur die Fratzenbuch-Spammer zu sehen und nicht die _User 2. Wahl_ im Offi-Forum. 
Wobei ich nur auf dem ersten Blick einen "Wow-Effekt" hatte. Wenn man sich die _suboptimalen_ Farbverläufe bei den Sitzreihen und beim AC-Logo anschaut... 


ach ja... >> Hust <<


----------



## mr.4EvEr (23. August 2014)

Mein erstes Assetto Corsa Video. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T0hkJlcQzJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich habe zwar nicht meine besten Sektoren in eine Runde bringen können, aber ob es nun eine theoretische 1.33,500 oder 1.33,990 ist, ist dann auch fast egal.


----------



## Ritz186 (24. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.assettocorsa.net/forum/i...ula-corsa-fc1-2014-season-0-3-released.11921/

https://www.mediafire.com/?i62qkzgnzy7w4db


----------



## ak1504 (24. August 2014)

Assetto Corsa [HD+] ★ BMW Z4 E89 35is ★ Nürburgring Nordschleife





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QVVF8LewHxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ritz186 (24. August 2014)

released

VAZ-2106 1.6, 74hp (v.0.9.5)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DOWNLOAD -> vaz2106_095

http://www.assettocorsa.net/forum/index.php?threads/vaz-2106.13171/


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. August 2014)

Ick würd dat ja eher als Lada bezeichnen.


----------



## msdd63 (25. August 2014)

Das ist eindeutig ein LADA. Den kenne ich als Ossi


----------



## TSchaK (25. August 2014)

Ist da auch ein Lada, intern hieß er eben anders...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. August 2014)

Ein Lada Niva währe viel lustiger : D


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. August 2014)

[EN]  (segue il testo in lingua italiana)
 +1,000 FB LIKES ACHIEVEMENT
 Assetto Corsa – TOYOTA MOTOR CORPORATION License officially revealed!
  With more than 10 milions vehicles produced per year, Toyota Motor  Corporation is one of the most popular car brands in the world. 
 It  is also one of the most wanted car brands for racing games: drift lovers  and race enthusiasts know very well many of its most iconic models,  like the Supra MK IV, the Celica, as well as the modern GT-86.
  Therefore we are so glad to announce that Assetto Corsa will include in  future, as officially licensed contents the following Toyota car models:  
 Production:
 GT-86
 SUPRA MK IV
 CELICA
 AE-86
 Racing models:
 GT-86 GT4
 TS040 HYBRID
  Featuring an endurance prototype with the TOYOTA TS040 HYBRID, this  agreement introduces a totally new category in the Assetto Corsa's  garage, and other car models that race in the same class will follow in  future. We are pretty sure gamers will appreciate this variety.
  As always, we'll be happy to share with our fans the making of these  great and much requested Japanese cars.  Our development team had the  chance to test at Nordschleife and Vallelunga circuits some of these  models, and will reproduce each one of them with the accuracy and the  attention to detail that has been so appreciated since the first release  of Assetto Corsa. 
 We would also like to thank all our active AC  fans purchasing the game and sharing with us their feedback and  suggestions. You give us the energy and the resources we need to evolve  and improve Assetto Corsa more than we ever imagined.


----------



## Macs344 (25. August 2014)

Da fehlt nur nocheine strecke in moskau und der lada hat beste karten


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. August 2014)

Na ich freu mich mehr auf die Reiskocher


----------



## msdd63 (25. August 2014)

Vor allem der Toyota Hybrid ist ein heißes Teil.


----------



## enrager7 (26. August 2014)

Ritz186 schrieb:


> released
> 
> VAZ-2106 1.6, 74hp (v.0.9.5)
> 
> ...


 
Danke! Das Auto meiner Kindheit  Muss ich nachher mal testen. Gibts technische Daten dazu?


----------



## ak1504 (26. August 2014)

Reifen: 60 Jahre alte Spalttabletten
Fahrwerk: Fischkutterstyle
Leistung: Unterirdisch
Topspeed: Was ? das Ding kann fahren ?


----------



## enrager7 (26. August 2014)

Hab eben ein Video geschaut.. Fährt sich wie ein Schlauchboot auf Wellengang, nur mit Rädern


----------



## ak1504 (26. August 2014)

Jo ^^

Das Modell macht aber optisch nen sauberen Eindruck


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. August 2014)

Na sagen wir mal so es fährt sich lustig. Das Ding schaukelt auf der NoS nur


----------



## Ritz186 (26. August 2014)

ja der lada hat scheinbar viele fans...

das hier hat da einer gepostet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. August 2014)

Dat muss so ;D


----------



## T'PAU (26. August 2014)

Frag mich schon länger, auf was für skurrile Ideen die Modder kommen... Dreirad, Trabbi, "Lada" usw. 
Wer eiert denn mit solchen Mühlen durch die virtuelle Gegend? Naja, jeder wie er mag.

Mal sehen was das Freitag-Update (so es denn kommt) bringt. Da wurde ja soviel über Spa geteased aufn Fratzenbuch, aber die Strecke soll afaik erst mit 1.0 kommen, oder verwuxel ich da was?


----------



## MG42 (26. August 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Assetto Corsa [HD+] ★ BMW Z4 E89 35is ★ Nürburgring Nordschleife(...)


 
Hab noch den Vanilla, aber Auch haben will, Nordschleife... (Dazu noch ein paar Porsches)
Mal ein bißchen rumgedümpelt mit dem Lotus, bis der Turbo mal fasst...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. August 2014)

Ein Turbo kann nicht fassen.... 

Voller LD liegt halt erst in den oberen Drehzahlen an. Ist bei fast allen älteren Turbo Fahrzeugen so. mit 0 kannst du den LD noch erhöhen... Und wenn du die Traktionskontrolle mal ausmachen würdest, dann würde der auch sofort Volllast annehmen..


----------



## MG42 (26. August 2014)

Naja, meinte auch genügend Ladedruck aufgebaut...
War ja auch das erste Mal dieses Fahrzeug und der erste Gehversuch auf der Strecke.

Dieses Penalty-Strafsekunden oder unter 50km/h Strafe hätten die weitestgehend entschärfen können, wenn man aus der Kurve herausbeschleunigt bei Magione oder sonstwo und unbeabsichtigt mit 2 Rädern auf die Grün oder Kiesfläche kommt, kommt sofort dieser Schmarn. Dass man nicht abkürzen sollte versteh ich ja, aber wenigstens die Runde nicht zählen oder ein paar Strafsekunden drauf anrechnen... Wie soll man sich da verbessern und sich selbst korrigieren? Oder ein Gefühl für die Kurven bekommen, wenn das Gas weggenommen wird?
Von der Strecke ab ->Runde wird nicht gezählt; fertig, Saubere Runde, wird gewertet. PUNKT...
Das ist so frustend.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. August 2014)

Dann stelle es doch in den optionen aus.


----------



## MG42 (26. August 2014)

Naja, dann werden die Streckenrekorde etc. nicht offiziell angenommen...
Ich frag mich, wie man mit dem Ferrari 458 das schaffen soll: "Beat the driver who shall not be named" beat 1:56:60 at Imola with the Ferrari 458
Mit dem kann ich nix anfangen...


----------



## ak1504 (27. August 2014)

Geht mir nich anders. Meist reichts nichmal für Bronze lol. Kein Plan was die sich dabei gedacht haben.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (27. August 2014)

Ja das stimmt.
Die Errungenschaften sind teilweise extrem hart.
An Demon on Wheels Silber und Thunder Silber bin ich selbst noch nicht vorbei gekommen.
Im Moment beiße ich mir an "A Taste of the Ring golden Glory" die Zähne aus.


----------



## enrager7 (27. August 2014)

Wofür ist die Einstellung "Stabilitätskontrolle" eigentlich da? 
Ich fahre nur mit Throttle Blip, Ideallinie und manchmal ABS.


----------



## Scalon (27. August 2014)

enrager7 schrieb:


> Wofür ist die Einstellung "Stabilitätskontrolle" eigentlich da?
> Ich fahre nur mit Throttle Blip, Ideallinie und manchmal ABS.



Ist wie der Name schon sagt die elektronische Stabilitätskontrolle (ESP)  Es gibt glücklicherweise einen Schieberegler und nicht nur Ein/Aus xD


----------



## mr.4EvEr (27. August 2014)

Ich fahre nur mit automatischer Kupplung (da ich kein Kupplungspedal habe) und mit Throttle Blip (das ist glaube ich das Zwischengas beim Schaltvorgang).
ABS und Stabilitätskontrolle würde ich an eurer Stelle immer ausmachen.
Mit etwas Übung fährt man so spürbar schneller und kann das Auto noch besser nachvollziehen/kontrollieren.


----------



## LudwigX (27. August 2014)

Ich bin einer,  der auch eher Lada,  bzw.  Allgemein mal ruhig ein schwaches Auto nimmt.  
Mit denen ist es deutlich einfacher mal eine perfekte Runde zu fahren. 
Der Lotus Open Wheeler verzeiht z. B.  wenig: kleinere Fehler sind schnell passiert und kosten viel Zeit. 
Ich bin den letztens online gefahren: unglaublich wie sich die letzten 10 Leute mit dem Wagen angestellt haben


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. August 2014)

Naja der civic mit wenig ps lässt sich vielleicht gut fahren, aber mit der straßenlage macht es nach kurzer zeit schon kein spaß mehr zu fahren. Ich finda eher die Autos im Bereich 400 ps gut zu fahren.


----------



## enrager7 (27. August 2014)

Ach ESP sol das sein!? Mal gucken ob ich jetzt einen Unterschied feststelle. Ich fahre mich meißt erst mit ABS ein und später dann ohne. Aber von Live for Speed kenne ich das auch so, dass man ohne ABS und eventuell mit Bremskrafteinstellungen deutlich schnellere Runden fährt.

Ja, Throttle Blip ist Zwischengas... und ich kann das nicht  Meine Schaltvorgänge sind auch noch nicht immer flüssig. Wie schaltet man beim starken Abbremsen richtig runter? Beispiel: 
Ich Fahre mit 250 km/h auf einer Geraden, vor mir bahnt sich eine Schikane an. Ich bremse so spät es geht auf ca. sagen wir mal 50 km/h runter. Soll ich dabei vom 5. Gang direkt in den 2. schalten oder vorher noch in den 4. und den 3.??? Aktuell schalte ich kurz vorm Einlenken direkt in den Zweiten und lasse die Kupplung kommen. Für mich erscheint es so am sinnvollsten, ist das denn so richtig?

Könnt Ihr mir noch ein Paar Auto & Strecken-Mods empfehlen?

Habe bis jetzt:

- Corvette C6R
- Shelby Cobra *beide Daumen hoch dafür*
- Seat Ibiza

- Nordschleife


----------



## stoepsel (27. August 2014)

So, habe jetzt ziemlich viele Lenkrad-Setups für mein G27 ausprobiert. 
Hatte die ganze Zeit das Problem, dass mir beim Übersteuern die rechtzeitige FFB-Rückmeldung viel zu spät rüberkam..

Habe nun mal ein für mich gut fahrbares Setup gefunden- welches den Logitech-Treiber ,sowie die Ingame-Setups betrifft. Teile interessierten Heizern hier gerne Diese mit! 

Erstmal der Logitech-Treiber:

FFB-Einstellungen:   Intensität aller Effekte auf --- 61%

                            Feder und Dämpfung        --- 0%

Zentrierfeder an aber auf                             --- 0%

Kombipedale aus

Drehwinkel                                                --- 900 Grad


Zulassen, dass das Spiel Einstellungen ändert, --- an


So, jetzt kommt das Wesentliche:

Jetzt, das Lenkrad direkt anwählen und in den " Achseneigenschaften "    die Empfindlichleit auf --- 90%

Das Selbe bei der Bremse, aber da habe ich, weil ich mehr Weg brauche, nur ---20%



Ingame:
​
FFB Stärke --- 160%

Filter und Dämpfung --- 0%

Kerb --- 60%

Strasseneffekte ---15%

Rutscheffekte --- 25%


Bremsengammawert --- 3.00




Hoffe, damit könnt Ihr g25/g27 User was anfangen!?  

Mir hat es ein wenig geholfen, im Sinne von nicht mehr so schnell das Auto " Verlieren "


----------



## ak1504 (27. August 2014)

enrager7 schrieb:


> Soll ich dabei vom 5. Gang direkt in den 2. schalten oder vorher noch in den 4. und den 3.???


 

Du bist noch ziemlich jung oder ?

Ich hoffe das Kunos gegen sowas nen Riegel vorschiebt und das es auch drehzahlabhängig wird ob man runterschalten kann oder nicht wie es im RL ist.


----------



## ak1504 (27. August 2014)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Ich fahre nur mit automatischer Kupplung (da ich kein Kupplungspedal habe) und mit Throttle Blip (das ist glaube ich das Zwischengas beim Schaltvorgang).
> ABS und Stabilitätskontrolle würde ich an eurer Stelle immer ausmachen.
> Mit etwas Übung fährt man so spürbar schneller und kann das Auto noch besser nachvollziehen/kontrollieren.


 

Hab keine Loadcell Pedale und das Feedback beim bremsen is sehr gering. Im Vergleich dazu is es bei NKPro 100mal besser beim bremsen, lenken usw. 

Das hätten sie mal beibehalten sollen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. August 2014)

enrager7 schrieb:


> Ja, Throttle Blip ist Zwischengas... und ich kann das nicht  Meine Schaltvorgänge sind auch noch nicht immer flüssig. Wie schaltet man beim starken Abbremsen richtig runter? Beispiel:
> Ich Fahre mit 250 km/h auf einer Geraden, vor mir bahnt sich eine Schikane an. Ich bremse so spät es geht auf ca. sagen wir mal 50 km/h runter. Soll ich dabei vom 5. Gang direkt in den 2. schalten oder vorher noch in den 4. und den 3.??? Aktuell schalte ich kurz vorm Einlenken direkt in den Zweiten und lasse die Kupplung kommen. Für mich erscheint es so am sinnvollsten, ist das denn so richtig?



Ich schalte alle Gänge durch. Geht ja auch schlecht anders mit Schaltwippen. Ich wurde immer so zeitig wie möglich runterschalten, dann kannst du noch mit Motorbremse arbeiten. Beim runterschalten gebe ich meist einen kurzen Gas Schub, habe aber auch das Throttle Blip deaktiviert. So verhindert man das bei manchen Hecktrieblern das Heck kommt, das kann nämlich schonmal passieren.


----------



## T'PAU (27. August 2014)

Hmm, Teil des Freitag-Updates? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sVSiMQ5Fnvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (27. August 2014)

Ich gehe davon aus.
Aus einer anderen Quelle habe ich erfahren, dass das Update ca. 450 mB groß sein soll, wenn wir Glück haben ist Spa auch noch drin. 
Ihr könnt euch jedenfalls denken, womit ich den Freitag Nachmittag verbringe.


----------



## Modmaster (28. August 2014)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus.
> Aus einer anderen Quelle habe ich erfahren, dass das Update ca. 450 mB groß sein soll, wenn wir Glück haben ist Spa auch noch drin.
> Ihr könnt euch jedenfalls denken, womit ich den Freitag Nachmittag verbringe.



Nachmittag ? Eher Abend bzw. Nacht.  Die Freitagupdates kommen bei Kunos immer gegen 18 - 19 Uhr.


----------



## enrager7 (28. August 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Du bist noch ziemlich jung oder ?
> 
> Ich hoffe das Kunos gegen sowas nen Riegel vorschiebt und das es auch drehzahlabhängig wird ob man runterschalten kann oder nicht wie es im RL ist.



Was hat das denn mit dem Alter zu tun? Sorry, dass ich wenig Ahnung vom Rennsport habe. Bei Kart Fahren hört meine Erfahrung auf.

Es geht grad um H-Schaltung und ob ich beim Bremsen genauso wie bei Sequentieller Schaltung alle Gänge nach unten durchschalten soll bis ich im richtigen bin um aus der Kurve rauszubeschleunigen, oder gleich in den richtigen Gang rein kann, sobald es die Drehzahl zulässt. Also gehen tut beides, aber wie macht man es im Rennsport?

Ich mach es mal so mal so, wie es gerade passt


----------



## IJOJOI (28. August 2014)

Im Rennsport nutzt man beim Herunterbremsen gerne die Motorbremswirkung. D.h, man schaltet die Gänge normalerweise in der Reihenfolge durch.
Spezielle Situationen fordern aber auch spezielle Mittel, also kannst du ggf. auch von der 6. in die 4. Schalten


----------



## enrager7 (28. August 2014)

Danke  Mehr wollte ich nicht wissen.

Bin gestern zum ersten Mal online gefahren  Hat Spaß gemacht, leider ein wenig laggy. Der eine oder andere Gegner hat sich teleportierend fortbewegt.  Ka, obs am Server oder an den Mitfahrern oder an mir lag.


----------



## ak1504 (28. August 2014)

Das lernt man in der Fahrschule. Da du es sonstwie machst bin ich davon ausgegangen das du wohl noch zu jung dafür bist.


----------



## enrager7 (28. August 2014)

Man kann auch mit 26 noch keinen Führerschein haben, so ist das ja nicht. In Berlin brauche ich eigentlich auch nicht unbedingt was fahrbares, wobei die Öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel schon manchmal auf die nerven gehen.  Steht aber aufm Plan 

PS: Sorry für offtopic. Ich finde ich schalte eigtl ganz normal...

Noch mal zum Thema: Gibts noch empfehlenswerte Car-Mods für AC?


----------



## ak1504 (28. August 2014)

Achso na dann


----------



## T'PAU (28. August 2014)

enrager7 schrieb:


> Noch mal zum Thema: Gibts noch empfehlenswerte Car-Mods für AC?


Also ich finde die Corvette C6.R sehr genial.
Dann wäre da noch die 2014 Corvette DP (wird afaik momentan nicht weiterentwickelt).
Außerdem die Shelby Cobra.

Für die Open-Wheeler Fans gibt's das vielversprechende Formula Corsa Projekt. Nach einer FIA-Watschn haben die F1- und GP2-Autos dort Fantasie-Namen bekommen.


----------



## Ritz186 (28. August 2014)

RELEASED 2014 kutch 2000sl (release v. 0.7)

http://www.assettocorsa.net/forum/index.php?threads/2014-kutch-2000sl-release-v-0-7.13527/

kutch_2ksl_V0.7




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andregee (29. August 2014)

stoepsel schrieb:


> So, habe jetzt ziemlich viele Lenkrad-Setups für mein G27 ausprobiert.
> Hatte die ganze Zeit das Problem, dass mir beim Übersteuern die rechtzeitige FFB-Rückmeldung viel zu spät rüberkam..
> 
> Habe nun mal ein für mich gut fahrbares Setup gefunden- welches den Logitech-Treiber ,sowie die Ingame-Setups betrifft. Teile interessierten Heizern hier gerne Diese mit!
> ...


 
Die Einstellungen sind total Gaga. 160 er ingame Ffb und nur61% im Treiber bewirken extremes Clipping. Feine Differenzierung ist so absolut nicht möglich. Vielmehr regelt man im Treiber das Ffb hoch und orientiert sich ingame an der Pedal App, in welcher die Ffb Anzeige nicht dauerhaft an den Anschlag geraten sollte, bei schwachen Signalen


----------



## stoepsel (29. August 2014)

Andregee schrieb:


> Die Einstellungen sind total Gaga. 160 er ingame Ffb und nur61% im Treiber bewirken extremes Clipping. Feine Differenzierung ist so absolut nicht möglich. Vielmehr regelt man im Treiber das Ffb hoch und orientiert sich ingame an der Pedal App, in welcher die Ffb Anzeige nicht dauerhaft an den Anschlag geraten sollte, bei schwachen Signalen



Mag sein, dass das gaga ist. Mir ging es eigentlich auch mehr um die direkte Acheinstellung des Lenkrades im LP. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Das mit den FFB-Einstellungen hab ich mir schon gedacht, aber komischer Weise geht das ganz gut...bei Mir!
Meinst also, lieber im LP auf 101% und ingame etwas unter 100% ?


----------



## Andregee (29. August 2014)

Schau dir einfach mal die FFB Achse in der Pedal APP an, je nach Auto gerät man dann schon bei 50% ingame ins Clipping. Etwas Clipping wird sich nicht vermeiden lassen aber mehr als 70% würde ich nicht nehmen. Bei 160% fühlt sich halt jedes kleine Signal genauso wie ein extrem kräftiges an. Im Treiber sind glaub ich 111% das Maximum ohne nerviges Gezuckel, aber bei 100% empfinde ich dennoch eine feinere Rückmeldung. Leider ist das FFB mit Logitech Wheels in AC eh nicht sonderlich mitteilungsfreudig. Da hat Kunos noch Nachholbedarf.


----------



## enrager7 (29. August 2014)

Gibts irgendwo einen Guide zu den ganzen Einstellungen? Habs glaub ich auf Standard mit 900°. (Habe das Fanatec GT3 RS v2 mit H-Shifter und die normalen Pedale ohne Vibration).

Bisher kam ich mit Standardsettings ganz gut klar. Kennt Ihr eine gute APP für die Anzeige der Reifentemeratur / Abnutzung?

Was ist Clipping?


----------



## T'PAU (29. August 2014)

Neue Updates sind da! 

0.22.1
- Assetto Corsa does not crash on missing files and errors (enabled mods with errors again)
- Correction on alignment values on Mercedes SLS AMG setup screen
- Corrected Monza ideal line

0.22
- In-game apps must now be enabled in the game's launcher under Options > General
- Added new car Mercedes SLS
- Added new track Nurburgring Sprint
- Tyre model modifications, more direct and "alive" FFB on all cars. We advice less FF "effects"
- AI modifications for Mercedes SLS AMG & McLaren MP4 12C street
- fixed drag race
- all cars with H pattern manual gearbox, when used with paddles, can now enable autocut-off autoblip assist properly. The timings are slower than what you can achieve with an H shifter hardware.
- Fixed multiplayer leaderboard logic
- Fixeg bugs in multiplayer GUI
- Overlay leaderboard implemented (Press F9 to cycle between 4 different modes)
- Fixed horn & lights in multiplayer
- Graphics & CPU Performance improvements
- Multiplayer Blacklist system improved
- Intro video at first launch, possible to disable it from options
- Replay Size reduced
- Replay frame interpolation improved
- Time Attack : fixed crash when trying to load open tracks & lap estimation formula improved
- Setup Force Feedback setting page improved
- ksEditor : notify when skinned mesh is imported with a wrong scale
- ksEditor : fixed IN/OUT camera normalized start-end position not rendering on spline during camera editing
- Fixed small random flashes during gameplay
- Added dedicated leaderboard APP
- Updated TAB key ingame leaderboard with a new look and functions
- Skidmarks start shape fixed and rendering is now faster
- Python apps can be enabled / disabled from the launcher
- Fixed bug "return to pits and lap counting in some special cases"
- Added Python camera control
- Fixed tyres jittering at low speeds
- Fixed missing wheels when AI car brake its engine and goes to pits
- Physics related rules : now cars must respect their defined set of rules in order to run on the track
- Track cameras now place the car in the middle of the screen
- Post Process App selector : fixed loading of default ppEffects.ini
- AI improvements
- Improved Drag AI
- Skidmarks are now disabled when setting World Detail to minimum
- Dynamic track randomness now less pronounced


----------



## stoepsel (29. August 2014)

Ja, nach Update hab ich jetzt besseres FFB mit meinem G27
Habe auch mal im LP die Effekte auf 99% und Feder und Dämpfungsstärke auf 100%. Ingame bin ich jetzt mal auf 60% Gesamtstärke zurück gegangen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (29. August 2014)

stoepsel schrieb:


> Ja, nach Update hab ich jetzt besseres FFB mit meinem G27
> Habe auch mal im LP die Effekte auf 99% und Feder und Dämpfungsstärke auf 100%. Ingame bin ich jetzt mal auf 60% Gesamtstärke zurück gegangen.


 
Feder und Dämpfung habe ich komplett auf 0 gestellt. Sowohl ingame, als auch im Treiber.
Dadurch werden die wichtigen FFB Effekte zu sehr unterdrückt.
Außerdem würde ich an deiner Stelle die Zentrierfeder aktivieren (Haken setzen) und unbedingt auf 0 stellen.


----------



## stoepsel (29. August 2014)

Zentrierfeder hab ich schon an und auf "0" gesetzt. 
Mal sehen, hab die Feder und Dämpfungseffekte Ingame aber auf "0". Stelle Sie im Treiber jetzt aber auch wieder zurück, obwohl das Spiel diese Werte ja eh überschreibt...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (29. August 2014)

Jetzt steht natürlich erstmal der SLS an.
Aber an alle, die danach wieder Mods testen wollen und den Kutch noch nicht gefahren sind, empfehle ich diese Flunder. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2s0pUO5ziY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ohne Boost fährt sich die Kiste wirklich zahm, aber bei 100% Boost ist der Kutch ein echtes Geschoss.


----------



## ak1504 (29. August 2014)

Assetto Corsa [HD++] ★ Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG ★ Nürburgring Sprint





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7_O28aaAYhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## msdd63 (29. August 2014)

Wenn ich auf einen Link ins Forum klicke bekomme ich immer eine Fehlermeldung (siehe Screenshot). Wieso? Ich bin da angemeldet.


----------



## IJOJOI (29. August 2014)

hast du deinen Account mit Steam verknüpft?

Der neue SLS gefällt mir leider gar nicht...
Das Modell ist nicht gerade detailliert, da sind einige Mods genauso gut...

Außerdem bricht der SLS doch sehr schnell aus. Das ist mir doch etwas suspekt.
Auch in anderen Sims hat der SLS diesen quertrieb.

Bei mir ist das Cockpit neuerdings sehr dunkel, und auch durch die Post Processing Filter lässt sich das leider
nicht beheben. Ich habe aber auch keinen "Riegel" für die Helligkeit gefunden. 
Ist das bei euch auch so??


----------



## IJOJOI (29. August 2014)

*sry Doppelpost*


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. August 2014)

Ja. Kann dir zu 100% zustimmen. Ganz meine meinung. In allen punkten


----------



## ak1504 (29. August 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Ich habe aber auch keinen "Riegel" für die Helligkeit gefunden.


 

Bild auf, Bild ab Tasten.


----------



## stoepsel (30. August 2014)

Zum SLS... Fahrverhalten kann man da wirklich nicht zu sagen. Beschleunigen is ja ok, wenn er nicht gerade rumbugt- dreht sich weg, steht im ersten Gang aber beschleunigt erst wieder nach einmal in den Leerlauf schalten und wieder in den 1.
Aber die Tatsache, dass dieses Dickschiff beim vom Gas gehen und 70km/h so derbe den Arsch qualmen lässt, is schon ziemlich unrealistisch. Bei mehr Tempo und Kurvenlage ok, aber nicht bei solchen Geschwindigkeiten! 
Würde mal behaupten, die Schüssel ist noch etwas unausgegoren...
Grafik stört mich beim Fahren jetzt nicht so, wie es sein sollte. Haben ja auch die Performance für Graka und Prozi verbessert- wohl einfach nur einige Details gekillt und schon haste mehr FPS...


----------



## T'PAU (30. August 2014)

0.22.4
- SHARED MEMORY LAYOUT IS CHANGED!!! UPDATE YOUR SOFTWARE
- Default setup for GT3/GT2 cars are now a bit higher to avoid invalid setup. By rules, such cars must not go under 60mm ride height.

0.22.3
- Fixed Nurb. Sprint track map

0.22.2
- Race Rules are checked each time the user presses the button
- Fuel changes trigger Race Rules checking
- Slightly modified P4/5 Competizione default ride height





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. August 2014)

stoepsel schrieb:


> Grafik stört mich beim Fahren jetzt nicht so, wie es sein sollte. Haben ja auch die Performance für Graka und Prozi verbessert- wohl einfach nur einige Details gekillt und schon haste mehr FPS...



Das kann ich zum Glück nicht bestätigen. 
Die Streckengrafik ist bei mir gefühlt sogar etwas besser geworden. 


Der SLS macht schon sehr viel Spaß, aber mit dem F458 kann er mMn nicht ganz mithalten.

Zum Update: Ich würde jedem empfehlen Assetto Corsa (falls noch nicht getan) nochmal zu spielen.
Das FFB und vor allem das Lenkfeeling hat sich bei mir deutlich geändert.
Bei meinem Driving Force GT spüre ich bei weitem nicht mehr so stark die Zahnräder.
Außerdem fühlt sich das gesamte Auto meines Erachtens realistischer an. 

Vor allem der Lenkwiderstand fühlt sich jetzt zwar nicht stärker, jedoch besser an.

Sicherlich wird es auch Leute geben, die den Unterschied nicht so stark verspüren, oder gar als schlechter empfinden.
Ich jedenfalls bin jetzt noch glücklicher.


----------



## Ritz186 (31. August 2014)

0.22.6
- Small fixes on graphics init

0.22.5
- Tune default Post Processing effect (fixes dark screen on default Post Processing settings)


----------



## MG42 (1. September 2014)

Mhhm Lenkrad muss her, Mit Dualshock 4 kann man kein Spitze-Hacke üben . Aber analog Gas geben ist für mich noch keine 2 Monate in Gebrauch und Gänge schalten über Gamepad nervig, deshalb Automatik und Zwischengas, wobei letzteres eigentlich deaktiviert werden könnte.


----------



## LudwigX (1. September 2014)

Überleg nicht wie du am besten per gamepad irgendwas machst.  Die Steuerung ist vom Prinzip her unpräzise und nicht ergonomisch.
 sondern besorg dir ein Lenkrad.  Für AC lohnt es sich .


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. September 2014)

Definitiv.
Und mit einem Driving Force GT kann man schon jede Menge Spaß haben. 
Meines hält bislang seit 3,5 Jahren und hat "nur" ca. 600 Stunden drauf.
Es läuft aber wie am ersten Tag.
Eventuell wäre auch ein gebrauchtes in gutem Zustand etwas für dich.
Die kriegt man zum Teil für ca. 60€.


----------



## enrager7 (1. September 2014)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen! Danke für den Tipp, bin den vorher noch nicht so richtig gefahren.


----------



## Beam39 (2. September 2014)

Weil hier die Stabilitätskontrolle angesprochen wurde:

Realistisch fährt es sich nicht wenn sie komplett aus ist. Ich weiß grad nicht bei wieviel % ich sie habe, irgendwas zwischen 20-30. Hatte die Diskussion schon im deutschen AC-Forum mit irgendwelchen kleinen Schwachköpfen die noch nie nen Auto gefahren sind aber mir erzählen wollten dass ich von nix ne Ahnung habe und 0% realistisch sind.

Da hatte jemand nen Problem beim Driften weil die Autos unkontrollierbar schnell ausbrachen und ich habe ihm gesagt er solle die Stabikontrolle hochstellen. Die überkrassen Pros fanden das natürlich falsch da sie mit 0% driften und nur das richtig ist.  Nen Mod der ebenfalls Erfahrung mit realen Autos hat hat das dann auch bestätigt aber bei solchen Internetnerds is es besser man redet gegen ne Wand.


----------



## MG42 (2. September 2014)

Fahre mit 0... Aber 20% ist "normal"?
Aber die historischen Fahrzeuge... 0%?


----------



## IJOJOI (2. September 2014)

Kann Beam39 nur zustimmen!
Besonders wie plötzlich die Hinterachse Grip verliert kommt mir komisch vor. 
Ich habe zwar keine Drifterfahrung mit dem SLS, aber mit einigen PS schwächeren Wagen.
Da ist schon ordentlich Gas + aggressive Lenkbewegung notwendig um einen Wagen in den Drift zu bekommen.

Nun muss man auch noch berücksichtigen, dass der SLS in AC Reifen hat, die den Pilton Sports ähnlich sind.
Dass sind zwar keine Trackday Reifen wie die Cup oder die Pirelli P Zero Corsa, aber haben schon ordentlich Grip.

Da ist es doch komisch bei ca 120 kmh mit Halbgas ohne sonderliche Gewichtsverlagerung einen Drift zu starten...
LG


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. September 2014)

Erstmal möchte ich für meinen etwas zu krassen Post entschuldigen.
Ich meinte nur, dass es besser ist möglichst viele Helfer aus zu schalten, da man so mehr Freiräume beim Fahren hat.
Außerdem haben viele Fahrzeuge im Spiel kaum Fahrhilfen an Board, oder wenn, dann sind diese häufig deaktivierbar.
Meiner Meinung nach lernt man eben das richtige Fahren am besten mit wenig, bis keinen Helfern.
Hier sollte man aber durchaus unterscheiden, wenn man ein realistisches Fahrverhalten anstrebt.

Die Stabilitätskontrolle darf man im Prinzip bei allen Fahrzeugen einschalten, die in echt ESP anbieten.
Bei vielen Sportwagen kann man diese aber auch in echt deaktivieren.
Andersherum bieten GT Fahrzeuge keinerlei Stabilitätskontrolle.
Der Z4 GT3 hatte letzte Saison eine an Board, diese wurde nun aber verboten.

Immerhin haben alle GTs eine Traktionskontrolle, doch ob diese im Spiel schon vorhanden ist, muss ich mal nachschauen. 


Zum SLS: Dieser hat in echt ABS, ASR (Antischlupfregelung bzw. Traktionskontrolle) und laut eines Testberichtes ein leichtes ESP mit an Board.
Durch die ASR behält dieser bei vollem Beschleunigen in unteren Gängen den Grip.
Es ist Fakt, dass sich beim SLS unter anderem das ESP (also die Stabilitätskontrolle) ausschalten lässt.
Ob ASR und ABS auch deaktivierbar sind, könnt ihr selbst weiter googlen.


----------



## IJOJOI (2. September 2014)

ABS ist (natürlich) nicht deaktivierbar, ASR aber schon.
In wie weit konnte ich nicht in Erfahrung bringen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. September 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> ABS ist (natürlich) nicht deaktivierbar, ASR aber schon.
> In wie weit konnte ich nicht in Erfahrung bringen.


 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich der SLS ohne (oder mit wenig) ASR in der Realtiät ähnlich anfühlt wie in Assetto Corsa.
Für meinen Geschmack steuert er auch etwas zu stark über, allerdings könnte man die Gegenprobe nur mit einem echten Fahrzeug stellen.
Und bei den Videos in den Testberichten weiß man natürlich auch nie, wie stark die Fahrer beim Anfahren Gaß geben.

Hier wäre mein neues YT Video. 
Erst wollte ich eigentlich ein NoS Video machen, aber da davon schon sehr viele im Netz sind, habe ich mich heute morgen für ein Achievement entschieden. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fLSyMT43laI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hat jemand von euch schon die 1.54,000 unterboten? Ich werde es demnächst noch einmal versuchen, jedoch dann vermutlich mit mehr Setupänderungen.
Erstmal werde ich jedoch den M3 GT2 über Imola fliegen lassen.


----------



## Beam39 (2. September 2014)

MG42 schrieb:


> Fahre mit 0... Aber 20% ist "normal"?
> Aber die historischen Fahrzeuge... 0%?


 
Wenn dus realistisch haben willst dann nimm die 20-30%. 0% fahren sich absolut unrealistisch und macht das Fahren nur unnötig schwer. Bei den historischen Fahrzeugen kann ich das schwer beurteilen, kann mir aber schon vorstellen dass die 0% da hinkommen, muss aber nicht sein.

Natürlich haben GT-Fahrzeuge etc. keine Stabilitätskontrolle, aber selbst die lassen sich, wenn man entsprechend schnell reagiert, fangen. Das ist in AC nur mit wildem herumreißen möglich. Sieht man auch desöfteren in der F1, die Fahrzeuge sind selbst in solchen Momenten noch beherrschbar wenn das Heck ausbricht.

In diversen Drifttrainings lernen Leute die keine Ahnung vom Driften hatten in wenigen Stunden das "Driften" bzw. das kontrollieren des Fahrzeugs beim Ausbrechen des Hecks. Da werden auch keinerlei Helfer benutzt. In AC ist das unmöglich bei 0% Stabikontrolle bzw. nur mit sehr viel kämpfen. 

Vielleicht korrigieren die das noch, kanns mir aber nicht vorstellen.


Ich hab das Game jetzt seit 2 Monaten nicht mehr gespielt, wird mal wieder Zeit


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. September 2014)

Also zunächst bin ich der Meinung, dass es bislang keine Simulation zum Driften gibt.
Da spielen einfach so viele Faktoren eine Rolle, schon alleine der Übergang zwischen Gleit- und Rollreibung ist sicherlich sehr schwierig zu in ein Spiel zu kopieren.
Beziehungsweise der Übergang vom Durchdrehen der Räder zum Schub nach vorne.
Ich verwende den Driftmodus in Assetto Corsa deshalb gar nicht.

Im normalen Modus habe ich inzwischen keinerlei Schwierigkeiten mehr einen ausbrechenden GT Wagen abzufangen, bei Sportwägen tue ich mich noch etwas schwer.
Trotz dessen kann man mMn in AC relativ einfach mit leichtem Übersteuern durch kurven fahren, richtiges Driften ist aber sehr anspruchsvoll.

Außerdem gibt es beim Driften noch andere technische Probleme:
Zum einen haben die meisten "Profidriftfahrzeuge" sicherlich weniger Lenkwinkel.
Außerdem braucht man gute Pedale und eigentlich eine reelle Handbremse.
Ob die von Fanatec an eine echte ran kommt kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich diese noch nie probiert habe.


----------



## T'PAU (2. September 2014)

Ich fahre seit kurzem auch mit Stabikontrolle auf 0 (vorher 100 ). Was mir wirklich extrem aufgefallen ist, sind die imho unrealistischen Schmierseifen-Pirouetten, die man im Kiesbett dreht.
Da hat man es extrem schwer einigermassen kontrolliert wieder rauszukommen, besonders mit durchdrehenden Rädern.
Ich habe schon etliche DTM-, GT- und sonstige Rennen gesehen, wo die recht kontrolliert mit durchdrehenden Rädern und ohne sich zigmal zu drehen wieder rausgekommen sind!

Da muss ich nochmal schauen, ab welchen Wert das einigermassen hinhaut, gänzlich ohne geht's jedenfalls nicht (für mich)! 


0.22.9
- Allow the user to disable Python support changing ENABLE_PYTHON inside gameplay.ini

0.22.8
- Changed Vertex and Index Buffer handling

0.22.7
- Pause on/off is now in sync with physics thread


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. September 2014)

Naja, du darfst im Kiesbett nicht zu stark Gas geben.
Außerdem bleiben die Fahrzeuge auch häufig im Kies stecken, das geht in Assetto Corsa auch noch nicht.

Edit: Außerdem gibt es noch wichtigere Dinge zu tun, als eine Kiesbett Simulation auf die Beine zu stellen.


----------



## Beam39 (3. September 2014)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Also zunächst bin ich der Meinung, dass es bislang keine Simulation zum Driften gibt.
> Da spielen einfach so viele Faktoren eine Rolle, schon alleine der Übergang zwischen Gleit- und Rollreibung ist sicherlich sehr schwierig zu in ein Spiel zu kopieren.
> Beziehungsweise der Übergang vom Durchdrehen der Räder zum Schub nach vorne.
> Ich verwende den Driftmodus in Assetto Corsa deshalb gar nicht.
> ...


 
Naja gut, mag zwar sein dass die richtigen Driftfahrzeuge mit nem komplett anderen Setup fahren, das heißt aber nich das es mit normalen Fahrzeugen nicht möglich ist quer zu fahren, das meine ich nämlich. Wenn man das in nem echten Fahrzeug machen will schaltet man alle Helferlein komplett ab. Hat man ein Fahrzeug mit ausreichend Leistung fährt man einfach auf ne Kurve zu lenkt ein, geht aufs Gas, korrigiert und lenkt gegen und man hält den Drift. Am Ende leicht vom Gas gehen und das Heck sauber einfangen ohne nen Gegenpendler zu provozieren, fertig.

In AC mit 0% Stabikontrolle geht da nichts so locker wie in echt. Da musst du während du einlenkst fürn Drift schon wieder gegenlenken damit dir das Heck nicht wegbricht, also absolut unrealistisch, dass ist das worauf ich hinaus will. Die Autos fahren sich dann so als hätten die nen Radstand von 30cm und keinerlei Fahrwerk drin.

Wiegesagt, ich bin zwar kein Rennfahrer oder hab 92392839 Stunden Rennstreckenerfahrung, aber ich weiß wie sich ein echtes Fahrzeug im Drift verhält und wie man dieses in solch eine Lage bringt, und da kommt ein Wert zwischen 20-30% am ehesten hin bei normalen Straßenfahrzeugen.

In GT-Fahrzeugen etc. fahre ich dafür maximal 5% was für mich am realistischsten rüberkommt, darum spiele ich ja auch eine Simulation. Nicht um es mir unnötig schwerer zu machen sondern es so realistisch wie möglich zu haben.


----------



## Andregee (3. September 2014)

Ich habe schon Videos gesehen da sind welche ganze Runden in Ac komplett driftend gefahren. Das ist wohl auch immer eine Frage des Talents, darum schaffe ich auch nur ein paar Kurven durchgehend


----------



## Beam39 (3. September 2014)

Naja den Drifttrack kann ich wenn ich will auch in nem non-stop Drift fahren und von einem Platz zum anderen driften, das is mit bisschen Übung kein Problem. Aber so große Rennstrecken driften hab ich nicht probiert und will ich auch gar nich probieren weils uninteressant ist für mich und zuviel Zeit verloren gehen würde bis ichs drauf hätte, das is es mir nicht wert.

Die Kerle die das können machen auch wirklich nichts anderes als den ganzen Tag Rennstrecken im Drift zu fahren, genauso wie Leute die unfassbar schnelle Zeiten fahren. Die haben die Zeit sich am Tag mehrere Stunden hinzusetzen und zu üben, am Setup zu arbeiten etc. Ich hab dafür nicht die Zeit. Trotzdem fahre ich nach ein wenig Einfahrzeit und Übung gute Zeiten mit denen ich mich nicht verstecken muss und habe Spaß - und darum sollte man eigentlich spielen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. September 2014)

@ Beam39: Das Driften liegt mir in Assetto Corsa auch nicht so gut, deshalb lasse ich das im Moment definitiv bleiben.
Außerdem habe ich ja schon geschrieben, dass Assetto Corsa mMn eine Rennsimulation und (noch) keine Driftsimulation ist.
Und das Driften mit dem Gaspedal kenne ich auch. Allerdings spielen dort vor allem die Reifen und der Straßengrip noch eine große Rolle.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sich beispielsweise der BMW M3 e30 mit Straßenreifen besser driften lässt als mit Semislicks, da die Straßenreifen wesentlich weniger Haftung haben.




Beam39 schrieb:


> Naja den Drifttrack kann ich wenn ich will auch in nem non-stop Drift fahren und von einem Platz zum anderen driften, das is mit bisschen Übung kein Problem. Aber so große Rennstrecken driften hab ich nicht probiert und will ich auch gar nich probieren weils uninteressant ist für mich und zuviel Zeit verloren gehen würde bis ichs drauf hätte, das is es mir nicht wert.
> 
> Die Kerle die das können machen auch wirklich nichts anderes als den ganzen Tag Rennstrecken im Drift zu fahren, genauso wie Leute die unfassbar schnelle Zeiten fahren. Die haben die Zeit sich am Tag mehrere Stunden hinzusetzen und zu üben, am Setup zu arbeiten etc. Ich hab dafür nicht die Zeit. Trotzdem fahre ich nach ein wenig Einfahrzeit und Übung gute Zeiten mit denen ich mich nicht verstecken muss und habe Spaß - und darum sollte man eigentlich spielen.



Genau deshalb drifte ich nicht. Die Zeit ist es mir im Moment einfach nicht wert, mir einen Driftstil anzueignen der in der Realität nicht machbar wäre.
Und auf der Strecke kann ich durchaus einige Errungenschaften holen, ohne das Setup nennenswert zu ändern. 
Außerdem kann man ja im "normalen" Modus auch viel Zeit auf den Budenservern verbringen, Driftserver gibt es aber glaube ich noch nicht.
Wobei man bei Driftservern dann auch wieder vorsichtig sein sollte, denn da würden sicherlich einige mit wenig Lenkwinkel fahren.


----------



## Andregee (3. September 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Naja den Drifttrack kann ich wenn ich will auch in nem non-stop Drift fahren und von einem Platz zum anderen driften, das is mit bisschen Übung kein Problem. Aber so große Rennstrecken driften hab ich nicht probiert und will ich auch gar nich probieren weils uninteressant ist für mich und zuviel Zeit verloren gehen würde bis ichs drauf hätte, das is es mir nicht wert.
> 
> Die Kerle die das können machen auch wirklich nichts anderes als den ganzen Tag Rennstrecken im Drift zu fahren, genauso wie Leute die unfassbar schnelle Zeiten fahren. Die haben die Zeit sich am Tag mehrere Stunden hinzusetzen und zu üben, am Setup zu arbeiten etc. Ich hab dafür nicht die Zeit. Trotzdem fahre ich nach ein wenig Einfahrzeit und Übung gute Zeiten mit denen ich mich nicht verstecken muss und habe Spaß - und darum sollte man eigentlich spielen.


 
Talent hat nichts mit Fleiß zu tun. Das war auch nur ein normaler Zocker. Manche beherrschen halt Dinge die andere im kompletten Leben nicht erlernen können.


----------



## WaldemarE (3. September 2014)

Hab mir AS jetzt letztens auch geholt jetzt fehlt nur noch ein vernünftiger WheelStand da das am Schreibtisch absolut keinen Spaß macht ^^ 
Welche mods sind eigentlich empfehlenswert und wo besorge ich sie mir am besten?
edit:
Ach ja, als Wheel kommt das Fanatec RS3 V2 plus Club Sport Pedals zum Einsatz


----------



## Beam39 (3. September 2014)

Andregee schrieb:


> Talent hat nichts mit Fleiß zu tun. Das war auch nur ein normaler Zocker. Manche beherrschen halt Dinge die andere im kompletten Leben nicht erlernen können.


 
Ändert nichts an der Tatsache dass diejenigen die talentiert sind genauso üben müssen, oder meinst du die setzen sich zum erstenmal mit 18 in ein Auto und fahren ne 7er Zeit auf der NOS ? 

Es gibt genügend Leute bei denen das Talent gefehlt hat aber sie durch ausreichend Fleiß zu ihrem Ziel gekommen sind, von daher ist alles Übungssache.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. September 2014)

@WaldemarE:
Empfehlen würde ich dir auf jeden Fall folgende Mods:
Corvette C6R
Klutch 2000sl (auf den Tasten 1-0 kannst du denn Boost regeln)
Opel Adam Cup

Und als Strecken kannst du dir alles laden, was deinem Geschmack entspricht. Empfehlen würde ich auf jeden Fall Snoopys Nordschleife.
Finden kannst du alle Mods im offiziellen Forum:
Assetto Corsa support forum

Vom Klutch habe ich bereits ein kleines YT Video gemacht.
Der Opel Adam Cup wird heute Abend mit Kommentar folgen.


----------



## Ritz186 (3. September 2014)

leider habe ich eben das gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.assettocorsa.net/forum/i...as-requested-by-op.11921/page-236#post-245180

ich glaube die sind jetzt Geschichte


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. September 2014)

Eventuell werden die Logos und Skins geändert und dann gehts hoffentlich weiter.


----------



## Ritz186 (3. September 2014)

ja das hoffe ich auch..die haben ja die namen geändert leider hat es scheinbar nicht gereicht...

das schlimmste ist die haben ein haufen autos fertig gehabt...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. September 2014)

Ritz186 schrieb:


> ja das hoffe ich auch..die haben ja die namen geändert leider hat es scheinbar nicht gereicht...
> 
> das schlimmste ist die haben ein haufen autos fertig gehabt...


 
Und ich habe den Mod noch nicht mal geladen. 
Ich bin aber sowieso nicht der große Openwheel Fahrer...

Hier wäre mein neues Assetto Corsa Video mit Kommentar. 
Da ich das erste mal kommentiert habe, wäre es klasse, wenn ihr mir ein Feedback geben könntet.
Ich hoffe, dass ihr das Video in 1080p ansehen könnt, denn im Moment kann ich die Videoqualität in YT (noch) nicht ändern.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PuCjTyosMK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andregee (4. September 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ändert nichts an der Tatsache dass diejenigen die talentiert sind genauso üben müssen, oder meinst du die setzen sich zum erstenmal mit 18 in ein Auto und fahren ne 7er Zeit auf der NOS ?
> 
> Es gibt genügend Leute bei denen das Talent gefehlt hat aber sie durch ausreichend Fleiß zu ihrem Ziel gekommen sind, von daher ist alles Übungssache.


 
Man sollte nicht die Realität mit Sims gleichsetzen. Ich kenne auch einige Fahrer, die fahren ein Auto Beim Event zum ersten Mal und überrunden andere die vorher 500 Runden trainiert haben. Ich selbst trainiere auch so gut wie nie. Brauche ich nicht, bringt mir nichts. Training hat auch nichts mit Fahrgefühl zu tun, sondern ist nichts weiter als das auswendig lernen von Automatismen, bei dem man jede Kurve mühsam ausloten muss. Die Zeit hat auch kein Realrennfahrer. Insgesamt kann man einfach nicht Sagen das das driften in Ac nicht real weil zu schwer ist, nur weil das eigene Talent dafür nicht reicht


----------



## IJOJOI (4. September 2014)

Es hat aber nichts mit Talent zu tun, wenn der Wagen bereits bei viertelgas ausbricht...
Natürlich kann ich den Wagen so auch kontrollieren,  aber es fühlt sich nicht richtig an


----------



## Beam39 (4. September 2014)

Ich habe nie gesagt das es nicht an die Realität rankommt, nur dass die Stabilitätskontrolle definitiv falsch arbeitet bei 0% und somit das Driften unmöglich bzw. falsch simuliert wird. Ich bin mit meinen Drift sowie Fahrerskills vollkommen zufrieden, besonders im Verhältnis zur Zeit die ich dafür opfere. Andere werden dafür wohl sehr viel üben müssen.


----------



## Andregee (4. September 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Es hat aber nichts mit Talent zu tun, wenn der Wagen bereits bei viertelgas ausbricht...
> Natürlich kann ich den Wagen so auch kontrollieren,  aber es fühlt sich nicht richtig an


 
Das kommt ganz auf die Leistung, das Drehmoment und das Vorhandensein eines Sperrdifferenzials sowie dessen Setting an.  Ich bin selbst mit einem Hyundai  H100 gedriftet. Mit sportlich motorisierten Mobilen reicht es aus das kurveninnere Rad durch einlenken zu entlasten und man es gut quertreiben


----------



## Andregee (4. September 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich habe nie gesagt das es nicht an die Realität rankommt, nur dass die Stabilitätskontrolle definitiv falsch arbeitet bei 0% und somit das Driften unmöglich bzw. falsch simuliert wird. Ich bin mit meinen Drift sowie Fahrerskills vollkommen zufrieden, besonders im Verhältnis zur Zeit die ich dafür opfere. Andere werden dafür wohl sehr viel üben müssen.


 
Wie soll die Stabilitätskontrolle bei 0 Prozent falsch arbeiten? Sie ist dabei komplett deaktiviert quasi nicht vorhanden. Da wird dann auch kein esp simuliert.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (4. September 2014)

Anbei würde ich noch gerne hinzufügen, dass die Antizipation, also die Vorahnung, ebenfalls eine Rolle spielen kann.
In DTM Experience mit dem RS5 DTM wusste ich, wenn ich zu stark eingelenkt habe bereits, wie stark das Heck in etwa ausbrechen würde und konnte extrem früh gegenlenken.
Außerdem spielt natürlich immer das Talent eine Rolle.
Auch bei der Antizpation. Manche brauchen lange, um sich dies für eine für eine Fahrzeug/Streckenkombination anzugewöhnen, andere sind hier wiederum schneller.

Edit:
Hier mein Review mit Kommentar zur Strecke Blackwood v.0.9.9:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=okOrTcf3BHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IJOJOI (4. September 2014)

Andregee schrieb:


> Das kommt ganz auf die Leistung, das Drehmoment und das Vorhandensein eines Sperrdifferenzials sowie dessen Setting an.  Ich bin selbst mit einem Hyundai  H100 gedriftet. Mit sportlich motorisierten Mobilen reicht es aus das kurveninnere Rad durch einlenken zu entlasten und man es gut quertreiben


Das ist natürlich alles außer Frage 
Ich habe nur darauf angespielt, dass es mir unrealistisch vorkommt, dass der SLS im dritten Gang bei Halbgas ausbricht, und das ohne Nennenswerte Gewichtsverlagerung. 

Beim 1M ist das viel besser..


----------



## Beam39 (4. September 2014)

Andregee schrieb:


> Wie soll die Stabilitätskontrolle bei 0 Prozent falsch arbeiten? Sie ist dabei komplett deaktiviert quasi nicht vorhanden. Da wird dann auch kein esp simuliert.


 
Ich kapiers nicht wieso das einigen so schwer fällt das zu verstehen. Wenn ich den M3 E92 in AC mit keinerlei Hilfen fahre dann ist es unmöglich mit dem sauber quer zu fahren. Wenn ich diesen M3 im realen Leben nehme und versuche auf gleiche Art und Weise das Fahrzeug quer zu bekommen dann ist das gar kein Problem, was soviel bedeutet wie dass das bei AC deutlich zu schwer bzw. falsch simuliert wird.

Heißt also: etwas was mir im realen Leben mit einem bestimmten Fahrzeug problemlos möglich ist, ist mir in AC mit identischem Fahrzeug nicht möglich bzw. erst mit angepasstem Stabilitätskontrollenwert möglich, findet den Fehler.


----------



## Andregee (4. September 2014)

Das was du zuvor geschrieben hast ist technisch wie logisch eben komplett falsch. Du kannst schreiben das dir der Grenzbereich surreal vorkommt aber nicht das das Esp bei 0 Prozent falsch simuliert wird. Das ist gelinde gesagt halt grober Unfug


----------



## IJOJOI (4. September 2014)

Andregee schrieb:


> Das was du zuvor geschrieben hast ist technisch wie logisch eben komplett falsch. Du kannst schreiben das dir der Grenzbereich surreal vorkommt aber nicht das das Esp bei 0 Prozent falsch simuliert wird. Das ist gelinde gesagt halt grober Unfug


 
Ich verstehe schon was Beam39 sagen will.
Mir es das eben auch beim SLS aufgefallen. Die Reifen verlieren einfach ein kleines bisschen zu schnell Grip. Es ist nicht viel, aber die ~8% die der Reifen zu schnell Wheelspin aufbaut gefallen mir eben nicht. 
Zumindest nicht, wenn KS wirklich die Pirelli P Zero/Michelin Pilot Sport als Vorlage genommen haben...


----------



## Andregee (4. September 2014)

Naja das sind halt Ansichten, nicht wenige wiederum vertreten die Ansicht das AC noch zuviel Grip bietet und die Autos sich zu leicht fahren lassen lassen.


----------



## IJOJOI (4. September 2014)

Finde das ja auch nur beim SLS Soo...


----------



## Andregee (5. September 2014)

Ich finde den ganz nomal in dem Bezug, das Ding hat Drehmoment ohne Ende und da ich in real auch schon mal mit 500PS unterwegs war, kann ich dir sagen, da muss man nicht viel Gas geben und das geht überraschend nach vorn, beim überholen mit viertelgas muss man schon aufpassen, dem vordermann nicht ins Heck zu fahren, weil das schneller als erwartet nach vorn geht und während man mit 150 PS noch dabei ist, Anlauf zu nehmen, bist du mit 500 längst vorbei.


----------



## Beam39 (5. September 2014)

Andregee schrieb:


> Das was du zuvor geschrieben hast ist technisch wie logisch eben komplett falsch. Du kannst schreiben das dir der Grenzbereich surreal vorkommt aber nicht das das Esp bei 0 Prozent falsch simuliert wird. Das ist gelinde gesagt halt grober Unfug


 
Dann wird halt der Grenzbereich mit ausgeschalteter Stabilitätskontrolle falsch simuliert, das wesentliche bleibt so. Hab mich evtl. falsch ausgedrückt, ändert aber nichts daran dass der Wert angepasst werden muss um ein realitätsnahes Handling hinzubekommen, was im Endeffekt wieder bedeutet das die Stabilitätskontrolle angepasst werden müsste da sie bei 0% das Fahrzeug zu hektisch macht.


----------



## Andregee (5. September 2014)

Hä, was schreibst du denn da? Warum soll die Stabilitätskontrolle angepaßt werden, wenn sie bei 0% das Fahrzeug zu hektisch macht? Das ist doch der gleiche Denkfehler. Bei 0% hat sie auch 0 Einfluss, also ists völlig egal, einzig das Fahrverhalten kann durch Setup oder Gripeinstellungen verändert werden. Lass doch mal die Stabilitätskontrolle aus dem Spiel. Die hat bei 0% auch nicht am Fahrverhalten rumzupfuschen, sondern soll man sich mal schön da raushalten. Im übrigen denke ich nicht das man den Fahrzeugen mehr Grip geben sollte, die kleben so schon ziemlich heftig am Boden.

So jetzt nochmal selbst das Ding getestet, der hat doch Grip ohne Ende, der Grenzbereich ist sehr weich und gut kontrollierbar, teilweise reicht die Leistung nicht aus um direkt ins übersteuern zu geraten, da brauchts drehzahl sonst schiebt das Ding erstmal über die Vorderräder. Also ich kann hier kein Problem erkennen.


----------



## Michalk (5. September 2014)

Faire Mitfahrer gesucht, zwecks FUN-SIM-Racing 

*ACR Fun-Event: 2x Lotus 49 @ Blackwood - 06.09.2014 ab 16 Uhr und ab 20 Uhr.
*
*ACR Fun-Event: GP2 @ Nürburgring GP - 07.09.2014 ab 19 Uhr.*

 Weitere Infos _Home_


----------



## Ritz186 (6. September 2014)

die modder die den f1 2014 mod gemacht haben lassen sich scheinbar nicht unterkriegen  ..
ein update steht zur verfügung 0.3.5 ..scheinbar haben sie nur die namen stark verändert und die skins sind glaube normal wie sie sein sollen außer einer findet was..

FC1 2014 Season Beta | RaceDepartment - F1, Motorsport, Sim Racing



und wer es noch nicht mit bekommen hat der gt2 hat auch ein update bekommen 0.9.9

FCM - GP2 2014 Season | RaceDepartment - F1, Motorsport, Sim Racing


----------



## mr.4EvEr (6. September 2014)

Hammer. 
Ich hoffe, dass das ganze am Ende gut ausgeht.


----------



## T'PAU (7. September 2014)

Der _chargingcar_ vom Formula Corsa Projekt hat sich jetzt mit Patrik Sander (AzziPazz) zusammengetan und wollen Patriks Mazda 787B (Kunos Forum-Link) Höllenmaschine ins Spiel bringen. Ein Hammer-Mod mit einer Liebe zum Detail, die schon fast unheimlich ist und trotzdem deutlich weniger Polys hat, als die meisten Kunos-Autos! 

Auf das Auto freue ich mich am momentan meisten.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (7. September 2014)

Hammer, das Teil wird perfekt geeignet sein für LeMans.
Und falls ich das Fahrwerk passend einstellen kann, will mit dem Monster mal über die NoS fegen.


----------



## T'PAU (8. September 2014)

Schon klasse was manche Leute für Fantrailer produzieren. Heute ist wieder ein imho genialer released worden: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h2WqHVNeAH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (9. September 2014)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Schon klasse was manche Leute für Fantrailer produzieren. Heute ist wieder ein imho genialer released worden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Endgeil  An einer Stelle musste ich fast lachen, die ganzen (Super) Sportwagen und dann kommt da ein Fiat 500 über die Strecke geeiert


----------



## Eftilon (9. September 2014)

AC gefällt mir sehr,

ich bin aber noch ein echter rookie was Rennsims angeht und übe fleissig, vorrerst mit den ingame BMWs  aber ich hätte mal ne frage bezüglich der Mods.

Diese Mod Autos und strecken die von der Community ertstellt werden, sind das ebenfalls richtige autos von der physik her oder nur schön zum anschauen und fahren ? gibt es bei den entwicklern jemanden der die Hand drauf hält was qualität und realität angeht oder kann jeder Autos prodzieren und ins spiel werfen ? 

Meine sorge ist das da über kurz oder lang ein ziemlicher wildwuchs an modellen und strecken entsteht.


eftilon


----------



## Macs344 (9. September 2014)

Die mods werden nur darauf hin überprüft, ob die inhalte aus anderen games geklaut oder selbst produziert wurden . Auf qualität wird seitens Kunos keinen wert gelegt. Alles darf rein sofern es aus eigener Hand ist. Von daher wird es über kurz oder lang einen rießen Haufen Müll geben und einen Kleinen Überschaubaren Haufen Qualitätsware.


----------



## Eftilon (9. September 2014)

Danke für die info,

schaun ma mal wie es sich entwickelt.

eftilon


----------



## iKimi22 (13. September 2014)

Rennstrecken sind zu 80% bisher schlechte Ports. Bei den Autos arbeiten einige mit Teams oder Fahrern der realen Autos zusammen, das könnte also etwas werden. Der Corvette oder Shelby Mod überzeugen zum Beispiel jetzt schon


----------



## Ritz186 (14. September 2014)

EGT mod wurde für AC veröffentlicht

http://www.unitedracingdesign.net/#!shop/c9dh

die ersten 12 bilder stammen aus ac

http://www.unitedracingdesign.net/#!ingamescreens/cd3i


----------



## T'PAU (14. September 2014)

Ritz186 schrieb:


> EGT mod wurde für AC veröffentlicht
> 
> UnitedRacingDesign
> 
> ...


Also wie man bereitwillig für Mods, die noch dazu mangels Lizenz aus Phantasie-Autos mit Phantasie-Logos bestehen, Geld löhnen kann, erschließt sich mir irgendwie nicht. 
Ich bezahle jedenfalls nur für Original-Content von Kunos.

Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Ritz186 (14. September 2014)

stimmt nicht ganz...ich habe zum beispiel den t5 mod für rfactor 1 gekauft und dazu die richtigen skins(kostenlos) und fertig war DTM 2012/2013,so wie ich das mitbekommen habe hatte urd ein anderes team beauftragt...leider kann ich zu diesen egt mod nichts genaueres sagen da ich ihn nicht gekauft habe und erstmal sehen will wie die qualität ist...wenn ich schon sehe das auf den einen auto ein rfactor 2 logo ist und das bild stammt aus AC da warte ich doch lieber außerdem wird in ein anderen forum über das original von rfactor 2 nicht gut gesprochen...


----------



## rolli (14. September 2014)

Ach, die verkaufen das Ganze?

Wenn schon kostenpflichtig, sollte es auch lizensiert sein.
Meine Meinung...


----------



## T'PAU (15. September 2014)

Für mich hat das Ganze jedenfalls einen sehr schalen Beigeschmack. Mit Mods für kommerzielle Spiele Geld verdienen (ich gehe mal davon aus, Kunos sieht keinen Cent davon)...
So ein _windiges_ Geschäftsmodell unterstütze ich nicht! Ehrlich gesagt kannte ich sowas bis heute auch nicht. 

@Ritz186
Das was du da kaufst und runterlädst sind nicht-lizensierte Phantasie-Autos, egal welche Mod von denen!
Dass du daraus _richtige_ Autos basteln kannst durch Skins aus anderen Quellen, ist klar. Das wird für die AC-Mod auch sehr bald kommen.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (15. September 2014)

T'PAU schrieb:


> So ein _windiges_ Geschäftsmodell unterstütze ich nicht! Ehrlich gesagt kannte ich sowas bis heute auch nicht.



Ich kannte das bisher auch nicht und lehne es genau so ab. MMn sollte Mods allerhöchstens ein freiwilliges Donate Modell verwenden, wie es zB bei Breaking Point der Fall ist. Aber dort auch nur, weil es sich um eine komplette Weiterentwicklung des Spieleinhaltes handelt.
Bei Mods, die bloß Content zum Spiel hinzufügen, wird es mir im Traum nicht einfallen, dafür Geld hinzulegen.


----------



## Ritz186 (15. September 2014)

ich hätte damit kein probleme wenn kunos die mods auf qualität prüfen würde und die sich das geld teilen..die fahrzeuge müsste man über portal zu kaufen bekommen wie R3E bloß mit echter währung ...da ja kunos ein kleines team ist würde es mehr hochwertige autos geben...

diesen vor schlag hatte ein user in ein anderen forum gemacht was ich sehr gut finde....


----------



## Andregee (15. September 2014)

Klar kostenlos ist immer schön, lassen wir andere monatelang Zeit investieren, hauptsache man selbst profitiert ohne eigenen Beitrag dazu.
Für einen Mod bezahlen? Man hat doch Prinzipien. Da muss man sich fragen, welcher Art. Egoismus pur? Spielt doch keine Rolle, das die Modder nicht vom deutschen Wirtschafts und Sozialstandart profieren und ihr Dasein in Ländern fristen, in denen 200 Euro Gehalt den Monatsstandart darstellen.


----------



## Ritz186 (15. September 2014)

*International formula series 3*

http://www.assettocorsa.net/forum/index.php?threads/international-formula-series-3-v0-5.14561/

IFS3_AC_0.5.zip (99,47 MB) - uploaded.net

also pralle sind die nicht...karosserie und cockpit sind verändert aber drunter steckt der tatuus...


----------



## ak1504 (16. September 2014)

Die EGT Mod is wie ich es mir dachte super. Endlich mal ordentliches Fahrgefühl, FFB und keine "Holzreifen" mehr wo der Grip zwischen 1 odeer 0 umherswitcht. Wenns Kunos schon nich hinbekommt...


----------



## acti0n (16. September 2014)

Du überstreibst es jetzt aber auch...

AC ist was die Physik angeht im Gegensatz zu anderen Sims weiter vorne finde ich.. Iracing kommt vielleicht noch da ran..


----------



## IJOJOI (16. September 2014)

Aber nicht an rF 2.
Der Gripswitch ist doch sehr offensichtlich und abrupt. 
Besonders bei den GT3 Wagen ist das auffällig.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (16. September 2014)

Das Thema haben wir doch schon so oft durchgekaut.
AC verliert etwas zu früh an Grip.
Das passiert aber bei mir auch erst, wenn man die letzten Zehntel aus dem Auto rausquetschen will und es überfährt.
Außerdem kommt dies immer auf das Fahrzeug drauf an. Die GTs sind in AC mMn genial.


----------



## IJOJOI (16. September 2014)

Wirklich ein leidiges Thema 
So oder so eine super Sim 

Hoch der individuellen Meinung


----------



## ak1504 (16. September 2014)

acti0n schrieb:


> Du überstreibst es jetzt aber auch...
> 
> AC ist was die Physik angeht im Gegensatz zu anderen Sims weiter vorne finde ich.. Iracing kommt vielleicht noch da ran..


 


Sry ich gebe nur das wiedr was bisher in meinem CSR zu spüren war vpm Fahrzustand der Wagen und das war lächerlich wenig. Bin ja bald vor Freude geplazt als ich schon im Lenkrad wusste welche Richtung der Arsch beim bremsen wollte. Das gabs ja noch nie in AC für mich


----------



## acti0n (17. September 2014)

Also ich habe auch ein CSR und merke das sehr wohl..- Auch bei den normalen AC Fahrzeugen. Vielleicht falsche Settings?

Hab seit eben die EGT mod und muss sagen absolute Spitzenklasse. Die Viper erinnert mich irgendwie total an GTR 2 und hab dauergrinsen lol


----------



## ak1504 (17. September 2014)

Was denn für Settings ? AC bietet 0 Einstellungen fürs FFB

Hab trotzdem schon zig settings des guten Willens wegen probiert.

Und wie gesagt einzig bei der Mod passt es top.


----------



## Ritz186 (17. September 2014)

sind die cockpits in egt mod auch so gut wie der von der corvette c6r????


----------



## T'PAU (17. September 2014)

Oh mann, da verbessert man mit SweetFX mit kaum fps-Verlust die Grafik, macht auch ein paar "hübsche" Screenies und kriegt dann so nebenbei mit, dass man SweetFX-Screenshots ausschließlich mit der Taste "Druck" machen kann! 
Praktischerweise muss man diese dann nicht sofort in 'nem Grafikprog einfügen und abspeichern, sondern sie werden automatisch als BMP im Steam-Hauptverzeichnis von AC gespeichert.

Hier mal mein erstes _richtiges_ SFX-Bildchen (Downsampling 4K > 1080p). Im Bildvergleich darunter sieht man, wenn man genau hinschaut, übrigens den immer noch vorhandenen Bug der sich langsam rückwärts drehenden Räder im Stand, da die Bilder mit 'nem leichten Zeitversatz aufgenommen wurden. 

>> Guggst du <<


----------



## acti0n (17. September 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Was denn für Settings ? AC bietet 0 Einstellungen fürs FFB
> 
> Hab trotzdem schon zig settings des guten Willens wegen probiert.
> 
> Und wie gesagt einzig bei der Mod passt es top.


 Meinte eher die Wheel Settings. Ich kann ja mal meine die Tage posten.


----------



## ak1504 (17. September 2014)

Ok...

Da gibts auch nich viel zu sagen ausser ffb auf 100, 900 Grad


----------



## Ritz186 (19. September 2014)

Mazda 787B

leider noch kein release aber dafür ein kleines video vom entwickler(zur info kein rip aus forza)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4hBogyC1SA


----------



## T'PAU (20. September 2014)

Mit dem Kutch 2000SL (Mod-Auto) die Transfa...bla... orgasm (Mod-Strecke) hochgecruised.
(Danke mal wieder YT für die _tolle_ 720p Quali )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nxkWLuEPOoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (20. September 2014)

Ritz186 schrieb:


> Mazda 787B
> 
> leider noch kein release aber dafür ein kleines video vom entwickler(zur info kein rip aus forza)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4hBogyC1SA


 

Deathstroke hat auf der Weissbierbude geschrieben, dass der Release nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lässt.
Ich denke, dass der Mod inzwischen im Qualitäts- und Bugcheck ist und danach kommt. 
Außerdem hat er gepostet, dass der Mazda höchstwahrscheinlich noch diesen Monat kommt. 

Edit: @ T'Pau: Du fährst aber nicht mit realem Lenkwinkel, oder? 
Das Lenkrad dreht sich in der ersten Schikane schon verdammt schnell (Sekunde 29).


----------



## mauhdlAUT (20. September 2014)

Hallo suche ein paar mitspieler bin 27

Steam id : MauHdL-AUT


----------



## iKimi22 (20. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Superb wird das.


----------



## Scalon (20. September 2014)

Ist der Kunos Mitarbeiter, wenn ja welche Strecke ist das denn


----------



## acti0n (20. September 2014)

Ist von Kunos und Strecke Vallelunga


----------



## ak1504 (20. September 2014)

Wow 2 neue Lichteffekte... Bin beeindruckt 

Kein Wort über die Soundengine...


----------



## T'PAU (20. September 2014)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Edit: @ T'Pau: Du fährst aber nicht mit realem Lenkwinkel, oder?
> Das Lenkrad dreht sich in der ersten Schikane schon verdammt schnell (Sekunde 29).


Nein, ich benutze an meinem Steelseries SRW-S1 180 Grad (90 pro Richtung). Mehr ist leider nicht sinnvoll, da man Gas/Bremse dann nicht mehr vernünftig bedienen kann. 
Mich irritiert's aber nicht, sieht z.B. beim Kutch aber ziemlich extrem aus.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (21. September 2014)

Ok, beim SRW-S1 ist das Kurbeln sicherlich nicht allzu angenehm. :/
Ich bin früher auch mit weniger Lenkwinkel gefahren, jetzt nur noch mit realem.
Die Zeiten sind bei mir nach "kurzer" Eingewöhnungsphase (ca. 10 Stunden) auf dem selbigen Niveau geblieben und der Reifenverschleiß ist gesunken.
Das Problem in solchen Szenen wie bei 0:29 ist einfach, dass du das Auto überfährst und je nach Fahrzeug kann dann unter- oder Übersteuern entstehen...


----------



## iKimi22 (21. September 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Wow 2 neue Lichteffekte... Bin beeindruckt
> 
> Kein Wort über die Soundengine...


 
soll in v1.0 drin sein und wenn es soweit verbessert wurde, kommt doch ein Video  Schon vergessen?


----------



## T'PAU (21. September 2014)

Oh mann, anscheinend bin ich die ganze Zeit (oder seit der neuen Grafikengine in 0.2x.xx?) ohne AF gefahren, ohne es zu bemerken! 
Wie man in meinem Video auf der letzten Seite sieht, sehen die Fahrbahnmarkierungen sehr unscharf aus, was bei anderen Videos dieser Strecke nicht der Fall ist.
Bei dieser Strecke fällt das fehlende AF extrem auf, auf offiziellen Kunos-Strecken (probiert mit Silverstone und Imola) nicht so, wenn man's nicht weiß.

Tja und woran liegt's? Der Spiel-interne Schieberegler für AF ist ohne Funktion! Egal in welcher Stellung, AF ist immer aus! 
Erst wenn ich im Nvidia-Treiber AF forciere, hat das auch 'nen sichtbaren Effekt im Spiel.
Hier mal ein Bildvergleich:

Ingame-AF auf 16x (defakto aus), Treiber "anwendungsgesteuert"

Nvidia-Treiber auf 16x AF

Vielleicht ist das auch schon längst dokumentiert, wie das kaputte FXAA, DOF und ich hab's nur nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## ak1504 (21. September 2014)

Bei mir funzt AF und hat auch immer gefunzt OHNE Treiberspielereien...

Wo bleibt eigentlich ne News das am Netcode gewerkelt wird. Von Grafikblingbling kann man sich da auch nix kaufen. 

Letztens mit nem Kollegen versucht zu fahren und unsere Wagen sind bei uns beiden einfach nur 10m vor und zurück gesprungen. Eine Zumutung is das mehr nich.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (21. September 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Bei mir funzt AF und hat auch immer gefunzt OHNE Treiberspielereien...
> 
> Wo bleibt eigentlich ne News das am Netcode gewerkelt wird. Von Grafikblingbling kann man sich da auch nix kaufen.
> 
> Letztens mit nem Kollegen versucht zu fahren und unsere Wagen sind bei uns beiden einfach nur 10m vor und zurück gesprungen. Eine Zumutung is das mehr nich.




Du übertreibst mMn bei AC häufig zu sehr.
Der Sound wird sicherlich in der finalen Version überarbeitet sein und im Multiplayer habe ich eigentlich nie Probleme.
Die Fahrzeug-Hitboxen sind zwar nicht ganz so gut wie in R3E aber, umher springen tun die Fahrzeuge bei einer guten Leitung eigentlich nie.
Ab und zu gibt es Serverprobleme und dann kann das auftreten, aber das ist nur sehr sehr selten der Fall.


----------



## ak1504 (23. September 2014)

Tja dann haben wir wohl einfach Pech gehabt aber dennoch war an der Beschreibung des "Erlebnisses" nichts übertrieben...



Btw:

Honda Civic Gruppe A und mehr für Assetto Corsa:

Civic SiR-II Group A


----------



## Michalk (24. September 2014)

[FUNEVENT] Ferrari F40 @ Miseluk

Moin Racer,
ACR lädt euch zu einem FUN-Event auf Miseluk ein. Es werden 25 Runden mit dem Ferrari F40 gefahren.

Am Samstag den 27.09.2014
Training: 19:30 Uhr
Qualifying 20:30 Uhr 
Rennen 21:00 Uhr


INFOS: *Home*


----------



## iKimi22 (25. September 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Tja dann haben wir wohl einfach Pech gehabt aber dennoch war an der Beschreibung des "Erlebnisses" nichts übertrieben...


 
lag wohl am Server, wenn der falsch eingestellt war und ist! Das war nachdem letzten MP Update das Problem.
Aber ja die arbeiten am MP, dauert nur seine Zeit Bugs wegzubekommen


----------



## T'PAU (28. September 2014)

Ein neues französisch sprechendes Modding-Team hat sich formiert.
Ihr erstes Projekt ist gleich ein ziemliches Brett: Ein Camaro GT3, der schon richtig gut aussieht (und sich anhört). 

ACM WIP CAMGT3 SOUNDS - YouTube

WIP CAMGT3 V0 20 - YouTube

Thread im Kunos-Forum

Und wer ein wenig franzmännisch kann, hier das ACM-Forum.


----------



## ak1504 (29. September 2014)

Assetto Corsa [HD++] | Darche EGT | Sentul International Circuit 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DaSRT3azDwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## msdd63 (29. September 2014)

Wie auf dem Foto zu sehen ist wird auf dem Display der Corvette C6R nichts angezeigt. In den Videos von ak1504 und T´PAU sieht man aber das auf dem Display Geschwindigkeit usw. angezeigt werden. Hat jemand ne Ahnung warum bei mir das Display nicht funktioniert?


----------



## ak1504 (29. September 2014)

Corvette C6R BETA V4..? Ansonsten mal updaten...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (29. September 2014)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Wie auf dem Foto zu sehen ist wird auf dem Display der Corvette C6R nichts angezeigt. In den Videos von ak1504 und T´PAU sieht man aber das auf dem Display Geschwindigkeit usw. angezeigt werden. Hat jemand ne Ahnung warum bei mir das Display nicht funktioniert?


 
Du musst den Download Ordner zunächst entpacken und den einen Teil zu Cars und den anderen Teil in den aufgeführten Ordner kopieren.
Diese 2. Datei ist für das Display zuständig.
Das ist übrigens nicht erst seit V4 so.


----------



## msdd63 (29. September 2014)

Ich habe mir auf assettocorsa.net im Forum die Crovette C6R V4 by UnitedRacingDesign runtergeladen. Natürlich habe ich die Datei entpackt. Und in dem Ordner corvette_c6r sind die Dateien die auf dem Foto zu sehen sind. Und welche davon muss ich wo hin kopieren?


----------



## ak1504 (29. September 2014)

29.9.14: Pressetag bei den Simulazioni


----------



## Modmaster (30. September 2014)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auf assettocorsa.net im Forum die Crovette C6R V4 by UnitedRacingDesign runtergeladen. Natürlich habe ich die Datei entpackt. Und in dem Ordner corvette_c6r sind die Dateien die auf dem Foto zu sehen sind. Und welche davon muss ich wo hin kopieren?


 
Du musst den entpackten Ordner "corvette_c6r" in den Ordner content -> cars einfügen.


----------



## msdd63 (30. September 2014)

Genau das habe ich ja gemacht. Aber habe eben keine Anzeigen auf dem Display


----------



## Modmaster (30. September 2014)

Dafür musst du dir die URD Fonts runterladen. Die .rar entpacken und zwei "urd_font" Dateien in den "fonts" Ordner unter content reinkopieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msdd63 (30. September 2014)

Vielen Dank Modmaster!!! Jetzt funktioniert das Display wie sein muss.


----------



## msdd63 (30. September 2014)

Wenn Assetto Corsa released wird, gibt es hofffentlich Wetterwechsel und 24h Rennen mit Tag/Nacht Wechsel.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. September 2014)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Wenn Assetto Corsa released wird, gibt es hofffentlich Wetterwechsel und 24h Rennen mit Tag/Nacht Wechsel.


 
Wetterwechsel kommen sicherlich und 24H Rennen sind mit Dedicated Servern eig. kein Problem. 
Außerdem kommen ja noch viele weitere Dinge...AC wird in der finalen Version einfach der Wahnsinn werden.


----------



## 1awd1 (30. September 2014)

Da bin ich mir mittlerweile gar nicht mehr so sicher. So wirklich was passiert ist ja in den letzten Monaten nichts.


----------



## msdd63 (30. September 2014)

Hoffen wir einfach das beste. Das Kunos einen guten Job macht und auf die Wünsche der Community hört.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. Oktober 2014)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir mittlerweile gar nicht mehr so sicher. So wirklich was passiert ist ja in den letzten Monaten nichts.


 
Weil Kunos schon vor einiger Zeit gesagt hat, dass die Qualität darunter leiden würde, wenn sie alle 14 Tage ein großes Update raus bringen.
Außerdem weiß ich von verlässlichen Quellen ("Pre-Beta Testern"), dass Kunos noch eine deutliche Schippe (Fahrfeeling, Grafik, Sound etc.) drauf setzen will.


----------



## 1awd1 (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich meine nicht die 14tägigen updates, die sind mir egal. Allgemein hat sich seit release wenig getan finde ich. Es sind zwar ein paar Autos und Strecken hinzugekommen aber sonst ist nicht viel passiert. Kein Wetter, Multiplayer nur mittelmäßig, kein Tag/Nachtwechsel, Sound noch immer mies, kaum Rennautos, keine Boxenstops usw. Mag sein, dass vieles davon geplant ist aber ob das in absehbarer Zeit auch umgesetzt wird bezweifle ich halt.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. Oktober 2014)

In der finalen Version wird das alles drin/verbessert sein, keine Sorge.
Außerdem ist AC bereits jetzt in manchen belangen besser als der Großteil der Konkurrenz.
Zum Beispiel gibt es ja bereits einen dynamischen Streckengrip, der Runde für Runde leicht erhöht wird.
Kunos ist eben nun einmal nicht so groß wie beispielsweise SMS.
Und R3E ist auch noch nicht wirklich weiter, die müssen erst einmal dynamische Tageszeiten einführen.


----------



## 1awd1 (1. Oktober 2014)

Naja, sich verändernde Gripverhältnisse bei Trockenheit find ich ziemlich überbewertet (da wird bei rf2 ja auch gern drauf rumgeritten, wobei es da ja tatsächlich abhängig von der befahrenen Linie ist und nicht wie bei AC einfach nur eine statisch vorgegeben). Richtig Sinn macht sowas eigentlich nur bei Regen aber den gibt es ja auch nicht. Und wenn man sich das Schneckentempo anguckt, in dem es bisher vorwärts geht, wird es bis zu einer alles beinhaltenden Releaseversion wohl noch Jahre dauern...


----------



## Ich 15 (1. Oktober 2014)

AC wird schon werden, darum mache ich mir keine Sorgen. Es wird aber wohl noch ein bisschen dauern bis alles fertig ist. Aber die Spielentwicklung dauert nun mal lange und Zeitpläne werden oft nicht eingehalten. Dabei nenne ich jetzt nur mal P.C.,R3E, rFactor2 und LFS() als Beispiele.


----------



## Andregee (2. Oktober 2014)

Also ich rechne mit so ca 3 Jahren bis zur wahren 1.0


----------



## ak1504 (2. Oktober 2014)

Oder es wird schnell was als 1.0 zusammen getackert um dann Vollpreis zu nehmen und der fehlende Content wird nachgereicht. PCars Modell macht Schule


----------



## Ich 15 (2. Oktober 2014)

aus dem 3dc



> So es geht voran:
> 
> *Version 1.0 RC (Testversion mit allen Features von v1.0) wird wohl ungefähr Mitte Oktober für alle verfügbar sein*
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. Oktober 2014)

Also ich rechne ehrlich gesagt mit einem Release im Dezember 2014/Frühjahr 2015.
Von diesem zusätzlichen Inhalt der 1.0 RC weiß ich schon seit ein paar Tagen, und wenn das wirklich auf einmal kommt und die Verbesserungen so gravierend sind, wie es meine Insiderquellen bestätigen, dann wird das mit dem Release schneller gehen, als ihr denkt.


----------



## msdd63 (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich suche eine Audi R6 Mod. Es wurde ja leider kein Audi angekündigt. Oder irre ich da?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Oktober 2014)

Auf FB wurde mal ein Audi gepostet


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. Oktober 2014)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Audi R6 Mod. Es wurde ja leider kein Audi angekündigt. Oder irre ich da?


 
Audis werden von Kunos kommen.
Dabei sein werden höchstwahrscheinlich der Audi R8 LMS Ultra, der Audi R18 E-Tron Quattro und der (neue) Audi S1.
Was dann noch kommt, müssen wir einfach abwarten.


----------



## msdd63 (3. Oktober 2014)

Das ist ja genial das Audis von Kunos kommen. Da werde ich wohl warten bis die von Kunos released werden.


----------



## 1awd1 (3. Oktober 2014)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Audi R6 Mod. Es wurde ja leider kein Audi angekündigt. Oder irre ich da?



was ist denn ein Audi R6?


----------



## Macs344 (3. Oktober 2014)

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren !


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke, dass er eigentlich den RS6 gemeint hat...


----------



## msdd63 (3. Oktober 2014)

Ups, peinlich. Ich meine natürlich den R8


----------



## T'PAU (3. Oktober 2014)

In diesem (italienischen) Video sieht man 'ne ganze Menge Ingame-Footage der neuen Grafik-Engine (irgendwie "passen" diese Rays of God noch nicht so wirklich), LaFerrari auf Spa und den F458 GT2.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CnOqshQtNq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In einem anderen Video war auch schon ganz kurz ein animierter Pitstop zu sehen, aber ob "Fact or faked"... 

Bin jedenfalls gespannt, was da nächste Woche _offiziell_ angekündigt wird.


----------



## msdd63 (3. Oktober 2014)

Hoffentlich gibt es bald ein ordentliches dickes Update. Und Tester bei KS scheint ein geiler Job zu sein.


----------



## Dedde (6. Oktober 2014)

Kommt mit dem okt update auch die nordschleife? Bin auch mal auf die Soundengine gespannt, das ist mein größter Kritikpunkt bei ac


----------



## msdd63 (6. Oktober 2014)

Die Nordschleife gibt es erst in der Verkaufsversion.


----------



## stoepsel (6. Oktober 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Kommt mit dem okt update auch die nordschleife? Bin auch mal auf die Soundengine gespannt, das ist mein größter Kritikpunkt bei ac


 
Hast Du die Nordschleife von "Snoopy" noch nicht probiert?

Den Sound kann man übrigens selber etwas aufhübschen... z.B. habe ich den Sound vom Formel 2 Wagen in den Formula Abarth gepackt. Das macht gleich doppelt Bock!

Übrigens ist AC neben iRacing die beste Sym auf dem Markt, wo die Grafik nicht auch auf dem Stand von 1995 ist.  !!! Finde Ich !!!

Ich habe sehr viel Spass mit AC und schlechter wird der Content bestimmt nicht...


----------



## Dedde (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde das spiel super. Ich sagte doch das nur der Sound nicht so toll ist. Mir gefällt die mod nordschleife gar nicht. Ist iwie komplett anders als ich sie gewohnt bin


----------



## msdd63 (6. Oktober 2014)

Warte am besten auf Nordschleife von Kunos. Ich denke das wird spätestens im November. Ich warte auch schon leicht ungeduldig auf Nordschleife. Die ist eine echte Herausforderung.


----------



## Dedde (6. Oktober 2014)

Release ist auch im nov geplant? Mit neuen Autos?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. Oktober 2014)

Mir ist kein Release Datum bekannt.


----------



## T'PAU (6. Oktober 2014)

Diese Woche soll es konkrete Fakten zum kommenden 1.0RC geben, afaik am Freitag. Alles andere, insbesondere irgendwelche Termine, sind reine Spekulatius!

Die Nordschleife kommt als kostenpflichtiger DLC, zusammen mit anderen Autos (z.B. SLS GT3). Soll wohl "Dreampack" oder so heissen.


----------



## 1awd1 (6. Oktober 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Mir ist kein Release Datum bekannt.



war da nicht mal irgendwas für Ende 2012 geplant???


----------



## msdd63 (6. Oktober 2014)

Kunos müsste Monza aktuallisieren. Da ist ja jetzt Asphalt in Parabolica. Noch mal zum Release. Meiner Meinung nach uletzt von November die Rede. Und die Nordschleife sollte mit der Verkaufsversion kommen. "Nicht als DLC!"


----------



## Ich 15 (6. Oktober 2014)

Das die Nordschleife nicht als DLC kommen soll wäre mir auch neu. Link?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (6. Oktober 2014)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Kunos müsste Monza aktuallisieren. Da ist ja jetzt Asphalt in Parabolica. Noch mal zum Release. Meiner Meinung nach uletzt von November die Rede. Und die Nordschleife sollte mit der Verkaufsversion kommen. "Nicht als DLC!"


 
Falsch die Nordschleife kommt definitiv mit dem Dreampack DLC.
Genauso wie mind. 8 Fahrzeuge, darunter sind der R8 LMS Ultra, Nissan GTR GT3 und die Corvette C7R.


----------



## msdd63 (6. Oktober 2014)

Und woher stammt die Info mit dem DLC? Von Kunos? Und wann wurde das bekannt gegeben?


----------



## Modmaster (6. Oktober 2014)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Und woher stammt die Info mit dem DLC? Von Kunos? Und wann wurde das bekannt gegeben?



Wurde vor einem Jahr bekannt gegeben.


----------



## Macs344 (6. Oktober 2014)

Schaut einfach mal auf speedmaniacs nach, dort wurde meine ich über alles berichtet, was wann wo in welchen DLC erscheint. Muss man sich allerdings einzeln zusammensuchen.


----------



## ak1504 (8. Oktober 2014)

Experience the Assetto Corsa Press Event | RaceDepartment - F1, Motorsport, Sim Racing


----------



## msdd63 (9. Oktober 2014)

Kommt das 1.0 Update morgen?


----------



## ak1504 (9. Oktober 2014)

Eher am 17.


----------



## msdd63 (9. Oktober 2014)

Bei Steam habe ich gelesen, wahrschinlich im April.  
Release of 1.0 in April likely :: Assetto Corsa General Discussions


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. Oktober 2014)

Warten wir es einfach bis morgen ab. 
April scheint mir doch etwas weit entfernt.
Immerhin scheint das Pre Beta Tester Programm extrem gut voran zu laufen. 
Ich persönlich rechne mit der 1.0 noch vor Weihnachten und ich hoffe, dass bis April das Dreampack DLC fertig ist.
Sozusagen noch vor dem echten 24h Rennen auf der NoS....hoffentlich gibts dann auf der WBB ein 24h AC Rennen. 
Das wäre absolut traumhaft.


----------



## msdd63 (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich hoffe die 1.0 kommt nicht erst vor Weihnachten. Was mit der 1.0 kommt ist schon fett!


----------



## msdd63 (10. Oktober 2014)

Auf FB wird der 15.10. für den Release genannt.


----------



## ak1504 (10. Oktober 2014)

Von wem..?


----------



## msdd63 (10. Oktober 2014)

Auf FB wird gestritten ob 1.0 heute kommt, am 15.10 oder ob nächste Woche bekannt gegeben wird wann 1.0 kommt. Die Leute beziehen sich auf Kunos und Eurogamer.


----------



## ak1504 (10. Oktober 2014)

Also nur Unsinn. Ich erwaret heute gar nix von der Firma.


----------



## ak1504 (10. Oktober 2014)

Übersetzt mit Bing 

Liebe Anhänger, in der letzten Zeit, wir waren sehr ruhig, aber nicht ohne Grund: die Mitarbeiter und unsere Ressourcen zur Fertigstellung der Reiseplanung, das in der internationalen Presse, die letzten September 29, während einer exklusiven Veranstaltung auf dem Autodromo di Vallelunga uraufgeführt wurde, beherbergt unsere Studie begangen wurden. Mehr als 130 Journalisten besuchten die Veranstaltung, die mit die wertvolle Mitarbeit von Fanatec, NVIDIA, rSEAT, RSR Nürburg, Media-Berater und Ibuz.com organisiert. Am Ende der Pressekonferenz, in dem wir die Merkmale der regionalen Reisen und den komplexen Prozess der Entwicklung diskutierten, Gäste hatten die Möglichkeit zu versuchen, eine Vorschau auf die 1.0 Release Candidate 4 basierten Simulatoren ausgestattet mit dem neuen Fanatec Clubsport Rad v. 2 und auf einer herrlichen rSEAT RS1 M4A Full-Motion mit dem Oculus Rift SDK2: und die Antwort ist jaDas SDK2 von Oculus wird vollständig in Race Trim 1.0 unterstützt werden! Reporter haben, jedoch eine noch immersive Erfahrung sichergestellt: warten auf sie in der Boxengasse gab es 15 Real GT Trim ausgeführt, zuzulassen, dass sie einen vollständigen Vergleich zwischen Simulation und Realität enthält. Bald werden wir einen ausführlichen Bericht über die Veranstaltung veröffentlichen, es ist jetzt Zeit, gemeinsam mit Ihnen die Informationen, die Sie gewartet haben.

Lassen Sie uns zunächst einmal vielen Dank für die unglaubliche Unterstützung, die Sie zum Projekt und zu unserem Softwarehaus durch die Teilnahme an das Early Access Programm gegeben haben: viele von Ihnen folgen uns für weniger als ein Jahr, und nicht jeder weiß, dass wenn wir konzipiert und das Projekt im Jahr 2011 angekündigt, was in 1.0 über 15 Autos und 3-4 national Kreisläufe Version. Am Ende trimmen 1.0 umfasst Racing Strecken wie Spa-Francorchamps, Silverstone, Monza, Nürburgring und viele andere erstaunliche Autos und Laserscan, produziert von Ferrari, McLaren, Pagani, Mercedes, BMW, Alfa Romeo und viele andere. Darüber hinaus andere Schaltungen und mehr als 25 weitere Fahrzeuge sind bereits in Planung für Produktion und Veröffentlichung nach 1.0, und viele von diesen Inhalten als kostenloses Upgrade eingetauscht werden! Dies ist unsere Art, danke für die Unterstützung, die Sie uns gegeben haben.
Vielen Dank.

Das heißt, reden wir über Reiseplanung: der Release Candidate wird in den kommenden Tagen veröffentlicht werden: warten wir das Feedback von unserem internen Team der Betatest im Vergleich zur Version derzeit auf Steam, die neue Build stellt viele Veränderungen und Neuerungen, beginnend mit der Grafik-Engine und Ton: Letztere durchlief eine radikale Veränderung, dank FMOD StudioDas gibt Ihnen mehr Immersiveness, Hall-Effekte und verwalten eine Reihe von zusätzlichen Effekten, die Neudefinition der jedes Autoradio im Spiel geführt.

Einige der Änderungen im Bereich Grafik veröffentlichte im vergangenen Sommer in den Build des Spiels einbezogen wurden und die Screenshots und Videos von Ihnen zeigten Ihre Wertschätzung veröffentlichten, aber das beste ist, kommen. Die Version 1.0 wird Reiseplanung Hitze Effekte, Reflexlicht, Godrays, neben der Verbesserung der Schärfentiefe, FXAA, Tonemapping und mehr enthalten. Alles, was die Post-Processing-Effekte einzeln deaktiviert werden können, beide erfüllen ihren persönlichen Geschmack um angemessene Leistung auf diesen PCs sicherstellen, die von Racing Trim festgelegten Mindestanforderungen zu erfüllen.
Das neue Release enthält auch Unterstützung für 4 k, statische Überlegungen für PCs unter den schwachen, Auswirkungen von Staub, Schmutz, Rauch und Trümmer verbessert, Objekte ein neues 3D Modell für die Fahrer, mehr detaillierte und realistische und Collidibili in den Kreisläufen.

Der Release Candidate wird auch das Schadenssystem eingeführt, bei denen der Körper, die aerodynamischen Anhängseln, Aussetzung, den Motor, Getriebe und der Reifen, anfällig für Blasenbildung, Spiattellamenti und bohren. Dies erfordert eine weitere Anforderung mit lauter Stimme, die Pitstop! Die Intervention der Mechanik in der Boxengasse wurde umgesetzt mit Pitcrew und Animationen: Version 1.0 unterstützt die Pitstop im Mehrspieler-Modus und Einzelspieler-Management wird in das nächste kostenlose Update integriert werden, da es die Definition und Umsetzung von Strategien für künstliche Intelligenz betrifft.

Die eingehende Nachrichten sind viele, und ich werde Ihnen zeigen, in den nächsten Tagen in Verbindung mit der Veröffentlichung des Release Candidate: Wir schließen dieses Update mit den Inhalten, die Sie in der nächsten Version finden: die Ferrari 458 GT2 erwartete und Mercedes-Benz SLS GT3, LaFerrari, Einführung in Race Trim die erweiterte Verwaltung von Kers, Silverstone National, der legendären Rennstrecke von SPA-Francorchamps, reproduziert bis ins kleinste Detail Laserscan, und eine neue-Eintrag, der die Beziehung zwischen dem Entwicklungsteam und dem Rennen Planung Gemeinschaft symbolisieren würde: Wir freuen uns, Ihnen die offizielle Carroll Shelby Cobra 427SC - bekannt zu geben! In unseren Plänen dieses Auto sollte in Reiseplanung Garage, aber wurden durch eine große Modeller, die im Internet veröffentlichte er einige Bilder von einer bemerkenswerten Umb., der zu schaffen war nur auf der Grundlage von 427 gestört. Seine mod, kürzlich hat wirklich leidenschaftlich Publikum und wir müssen etwas dagegen tun: wir kontaktiert die Carroll Shelby Erwerb der Lizenz und der Autor des Modells: Wir freuen uns also, dass wir bieten Ihnen die Shelby Cobra-427SC als gratis-Bonus-Inhalte in Race Trim 1.0! Physik hat reimplementiert wurde und grafische und sound Anlagen gemacht voll kompatibel mit der game-Engine, wenn möglich die ausgezeichnete Arbeit des Autors zu perfektionieren. Wir fühlten uns war es eine verdiente Anerkennung für seine Arbeit und die von Hunderten von Modder, die bereits Reisen Vereinbarung in einer Weise nutzen, die wir hätte vorstellen können.

Wir lassen Sie mit einigen Fotos von ingame Release Candidate, die wir so schnell wie möglich veröffentlichen wird.
Unseren Herzlichen Dank


----------



## msdd63 (10. Oktober 2014)

Also kommt 1.0 in den nächsten Tagen. Und der Umfang wundert nicht, nachdem lange Zeit Ruhe war und wenig von Kunos zu hören war.


----------



## Dedde (10. Oktober 2014)

Geil. Also bald mit dem 458 gt2 über die nordschleife heizen B-)


----------



## mr.4EvEr (10. Oktober 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Geil. Also bald mit dem 458 gt2 über die nordschleife heizen B-)


 
Erstmal Spa, danach folgt dann mit dem Dreampack DLC die NoS.


----------



## T'PAU (10. Oktober 2014)

Hier nochmal das _Original_, bei der Bing-Übersetzung kriegt man ja Augenkrebs!  

Assetto Corsa Release Canditate News

Demnach kommt der SLS GT3 doch mit der Version 1.0. Dachte der wäre Bestandteil des "Dreampack DLC".
Schön find ich auch, dass Modding-Autos nun auch den Weg zum offiziellen Content von AC finden, z.B. die Shelby Cobra. Ich mag die Karre zwar vom Fahrverhalten überhaupt nicht, aber nichtsdestotrotz 'ne Super-Umsetzung.


----------



## Dedde (10. Oktober 2014)

Kommt das sound update auch mit 1.0?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Oktober 2014)

Ja, stand auch in ihrem Post. Das der Soundmodder bei den nochmal ALLE Fahrzeuge überarbeitet hat.


----------



## ak1504 (10. Oktober 2014)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Hier nochmal das _Original_, bei der Bing-Übersetzung kriegt man ja Augenkrebs!


 
War auch von italienisch in D


----------



## Ich 15 (11. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yqo_SDyWuqM


----------



## msdd63 (11. Oktober 2014)

Assetto Corsa: Großes Entwickler-Update zur Release Candidate - 4K-Auflösung, neue Effekte, angemessene Fps für jedermann


----------



## ak1504 (14. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fDPHnxpFv38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (15. Oktober 2014)

McLaren 12C GT3 - Top Gear Test Track





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zQd0__fWPIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. Oktober 2014)

*Update : 1.0.0 Release Candidate now out*

                                      15. Oktober                    - 4thworld 
                                                               here's the changelog: 

1.0.0 RC 
- Assetto Corsa is now feature complete 
- General bugfixing and performance optimizations 
- Visual damages enabled 
- Aero damage implemented for all cars 
- Engine damage implemented for all cars 
- Suspension damage implemented for all cars 
- Tyre Damage System 
- Pit stop implemented for online races 
- Multiplayer improvements 
- New audio engine implemented 
- New post processing effects enabled, heat shimmering, god rays etc 
- New car : Alfa Romeo Giulietta Quadrifoglio Verde model 2013 
- New car : Ferrari 458 GT2 
- New car : Ferrari LaFerrari 
- New car : Lotus 2 Eleven GT4 
- New car : Lotus Evora GTE Carbon 
- New car : Lotus Exige S 
- New car : Lotus Exige V6 CUP 
- New car : Mercedes AMG SLS GT3 
- New car : Shelby Cobra 427SC 
- New track : Silverstone National 
- New track : Spa Francorchamps 
- New track : Trento Bondone hillclimb 
- Audio sample improvements and volume balancing 
- Added track reverb zones 
- Fixed Traction Control always engaged in particular conditions 
- TC and ABS factory settings now work properly 
- Tuned distance filter and attenuation for exterior sounds 
- Balanced performances for GT2/GT3 cars 
- Lotus 49, Lotus 98T, Ferrari 312T have lower default rev limiters. Can go over 100% but damage may occur on higher revs 
- Improvements on digital instruments cockpits for various cars 
- Added track sound reverb 
- Added different sounds for car to car, car to objects and car to track collisions 
- Improvements on automatic gearbox on various cars 
- All the tracks have been improved and updated with collidable objects 
- Overall interior samples volume correction and balance 
- Overall exterior samples volume correction 
- Tuned wind and tyre rolling volumes and curves 
- Tuned kerb pitch and volume according with speed 
- Tuned ambience(crowd) volume 
- Tuned interior and exterior gearshift sounds 
- Steer animations for Ferrari 458 S3 
- Small fix on the front Pagani Zonda R tyres 
- LOD4 implemented to increase framerate performances 
- Drivetrain damage for cars with H shifter gearboxes. 
- Traction control sound now works for all cars 
- Showroom bugfixing and improvements 
- Added tyre blankets under realism tab. The setting is global for all cars and pre heats tyres at 80 C 
- Career now available 
- New 3D driver models 
- BMW Z4 GT3 aero balancing, rear wings stalls more on low values 
- New TCP/UDP server 
- All tyres have graining and blistering enabled 
- All tyres have rim radius  
- Fixed all F1 cameras for all vehicles 
- Fixed all F6 cameras for all vehicles 
- GUI improvements 
- Driver animations improvements 
- Replay now records the current leaderboard 
- Oculus DK2 support 
- Single player Qualify improved


Oder auch mit anderen Worten: Release !!!


----------



## T'PAU (15. Oktober 2014)

Oh, hätte nicht gedacht, dass es tatsächlich, wie bereits gemutmaßt, am 15.10. soweit ist! 
Aber zum richtigen austesten komme ich wohl erst zum WE.

Steam lädt die 3,1GB schonmal runter.


----------



## msdd63 (15. Oktober 2014)

Der Download läuft. Heute wird getestet!!!!!


----------



## mr.4EvEr (15. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir läuft er auch seit einigen Minuten.
1 Stunde werde ich noch spielen, mehr ist heute leider nicht drin.

Wenn die Verbesserungen wirklich so gut sind, wie alle Pre Beta Tester (inoffiziell) berichtet haben, dann ist das für mich eine neue Ära im Gaming. 
AC war bislang schon mein Lieblingsspiel, aber das wird vermutlich alles (für mich) bisher dagewesene in den Schatten stellen.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Oktober 2014)

--------------------------


----------



## Ritz186 (15. Oktober 2014)

ich hoffe das der sound wirklich besser ist und endlich spa


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. Oktober 2014)

Schade das der Nissan GTR wieder nicht dabei ist...


----------



## T'PAU (15. Oktober 2014)

Hab mir die Ordner-Struktur noch nicht angeschaut, da er noch am DL ist: Wird die Early-Access vorher gelöscht und dann RC installiert? Oder wie gehabt einfach drübergebügelt?
Denke da an evtl. Konflikte wie z.B. die jetzt offizielle Shelby Cobra S/C, die ich noch als Mod (alle drei Versionen) drauf habe/hatte.

Bin mal gespannt...
SLS GT3 auf Spa... ich kriege Gänsehaut!


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. Oktober 2014)

Is nur nen Update. Hat ja nur 3 gb


----------



## T'PAU (15. Oktober 2014)

Stimmt.
Mal kurz gestartet (vorher den AC-Ordner in "Dokumente" gesichert), Grafik usw. neu eingestellt. Steuerung muss ich noch vom alten Ordner übernehmen.

Die _Giftschlangen_ leben einträchtig nebeneinander bei der Fahrzeug-Auswahl.


----------



## Macs344 (15. Oktober 2014)

Das Update gefällt mir sehr gut ! allerdings fehlt mir auf Spa noch etwas feedback von der strecke. Die curbs spürt mal leider kaum. Aber sonst wirklich klasse !  aber am Sound habe ich jetzt nur einen maginalen Unterschied gespürt, ist leider immernoch recht grottig.


----------



## msdd63 (15. Oktober 2014)

Die Cobra ist ja ein aggressives Biest!


----------



## ak1504 (16. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qWdCJeu112s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dedde (16. Oktober 2014)

Also mir gefällt es auch sehr gut. Grafik hat sich mmn deutlich verbessert.  Spa macht auch viel Spaß. Wie gesagt,  die sounds haben mich auch enttäuscht.  Ist aber auch das einzige, und auch etwas wichtiges für mich
Cobra bin ich nicht gefahren, weil ich bei dem auto keinen sound habe. Muss vermutlich die mod Version löschen
Jetzt heißt es wieder trento bondone auswendig zu lernen.


----------



## Macs344 (16. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt jetzt 3 neu Strecken, unter anderem eine Hillclimb strecke, aber wo finde ich diese ingame ? In den Patch notes steht sie drin.


----------



## Dedde (16. Oktober 2014)

Also ich habe im Trainingsmodus gezockt gestern. Da war sie da


----------



## mr.4EvEr (16. Oktober 2014)

Macs344 schrieb:


> Es gibt jetzt 3 neu Strecken, unter anderem eine Hillclimb strecke, aber wo finde ich diese ingame ? In den Patch notes steht sie drin.


 
Der Hillclimb heißt Trento Bondone.
Einfach mal suchen, eigentlich sollte er bei den anderen Strecken dabei sein.


----------



## 1awd1 (16. Oktober 2014)

Die Strecke findest du nur unter "Training". Hast aber nichts verpasst, sieht irgendwie richtig grottig aus. Kommt mir vor wie eine der zig konvertierten Mod Strecken aus irgendwelchen Uralt Spielen. Welches der Autos soll denn jetzt schon von der neuen Soundengine profitieren? bin mal nur den 458 GT2 und das GT3 Taxi gefahren und die klingen beide genauso grausig wie der Rest!?


----------



## Ritz186 (16. Oktober 2014)

hey 

leider habe ich keine sicherheits kopie gemacht von der ffb einstellung...könnte mal jemand seine einstellungen von thrustmaster tx posten irgendwie bekomme das lenkrad nicht richtig eingestellt...


----------



## Dedde (16. Oktober 2014)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Die Strecke findest du nur unter "Training". Hast aber nichts verpasst, sieht irgendwie richtig grottig aus. Kommt mir vor wie eine der zig konvertierten Mod Strecken aus irgendwelchen Uralt Spielen. Welches der Autos soll denn jetzt schon von der neuen Soundengine profitieren? bin mal nur den 458 GT2 und das GT3 Taxi gefahren und die klingen beide genauso grausig wie der Rest!?



Aber hillclimb macht schon Spaß.  Nur kommt man mit nem formel auto kaum um die engen ecken. Hab mal die Kampagne angefangen. Als ich den sound vom bmw z4 hörte, hab ich abgebrochen...  Xd
Aber die Fahrphysik ist halt schon super


----------



## rolli (17. Oktober 2014)

Nur als kleinen Hinweis:
Die Hillclimb-Strecke gab es bereits in NetKar Pro. Ob da seitdem was verbessert wurde, weiß ich nicht.
Ich fand die Strecke damals schon echt spannend.


----------



## iKimi22 (18. Oktober 2014)

Die Motorensounds sind bei den meisten Autos dieselben, jedoch wurden Reifen-, Limitersounds usw. (also der Rest ergänzt oder verbessert). Die haben Reverb usw. eingefügt, aber naja ist noch deutlich Beta. FMOD war denen neu, deswegen erfolgt jetzt erst nach und nach ein Update der Motorensounds und der restlichen Effekte. Wird Monate dauern 
Neue Sounds haben Alfa, Cobra, Z4 GT3 in Außenansicht, beide Classic Lotus (sind aber kein FMOD, trotzdem i.O.) und eben Italia GT2


----------



## dbilas (18. Oktober 2014)

Wie gefällt euch eigentlich der Karrieremodus? Ich habe die ersten beiden gespielt aber finde die extrem langweilig. Ich habe gehofft das man eine Art Story bekommt und einem nach und nach immer mehr in die Materie Simulation eingeführt wird

Dennoch macht das game Mörder Spaß (Lenkrad vorausgesetzt)


----------



## Macs344 (18. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du sowas suchst, dann bist du mit einer sim falsch beraten


----------



## dbilas (18. Oktober 2014)

Warum hat ein guter Karrieremodus nichts in einer Simulation zu suchen? Damit könnte man einige, die noch nie eine Simulation gespielt haben, motivieren sich AC zu kaufen


----------



## T'PAU (18. Oktober 2014)

Da Kunos bislang keinen brauchbaren Modus für A-B Strecken in AC eingebaut hat, sind solche Hillclimb-Strecken für die Katz. Keine Startampel/Startlinie, keine Ziellinie.
Ein wenig rumcruisen, das war's.
Die Mod-Strecke "Transfagarasan" hat immerhin eine Ziellinie, bei der die Zeit gestoppt wird. Schon irgendwie peinlich dass Kunos das nicht hinkriegt bei den eigenen Strecken. 

Grafisch gefällt mir Trento teilweise recht gut, bis man oben ankommt, da sieht's obergrottig aus! 
Aber sogar auf Spa gibt's grosse Flächen mit verwaschenen Texturen, k.A. warum Kunos das nicht sieht, aber egal. Spa ist trotzdem genial!


----------



## ak1504 (18. Oktober 2014)

Ihre eigene Strecke konvertiert wie die rF1 Mods... Saubere Arbeit


----------



## msdd63 (21. Oktober 2014)

Heute bei Steam


----------



## Gamer_07 (21. Oktober 2014)

35€ für ein DLC? 
Ist doch ein Fehler im System ^^


----------



## dbilas (21. Oktober 2014)

Anders könnte ich mir das auch nicht erklären. Das muss ein fehler sein! Aber es gibt bestimmt welche die zuschlagen


----------



## msdd63 (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin auch geschockt. Zumal nichts von Kunos bekannt gegeben.


----------



## Andregee (21. Oktober 2014)

Das ist das Spiel im aktuellen Zustand.


----------



## Epistolarius (24. Oktober 2014)

Hatte for kurzem auch ein "New content is available for your game" pop-up. Das passiert mit Steam manchmal. Einen Patch um die Zeit gab es auch, aber der DLC ist natürlich noch nicht erhältlich. Und das Spiel selbst kostet 34,99 EUR.

Interessant ist der Rechtschreibfehler...


----------



## ak1504 (25. Oktober 2014)

Nissan Primera BTCC 1999

Cars - 1999 Nissan Primera BTCC | RaceDepartment


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. Oktober 2014)

Endlich !!!!


----------



## ak1504 (25. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qgkWTjGgjhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Oktober 2014)

Falls wer den Karrieremodus erweitern möchte dem kann geholfen werden:

AC Career | RaceDepartment


----------



## Scalon (26. Oktober 2014)

ich habe eine Frage zur Schaltanzeige im 458 GT2: bei mir blinkt die LED Leiste bei etwa 7100 RPM obwohl man den Motor bis ca 8200 RPM drehen kann, ist das ein Bug bzw ist das in echt auch so oder ist bei 7100 einfach der Sweetspot für den nächsten Gang?
Im Automatik Modus wird bei 7100 geschaltet


----------



## T'PAU (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich meine im Kunos-Forum gelesen zu haben, dass man 458 GT2 tatsächlich nicht so hochtourig fährt. Ich bin auch immer geneigt, ein wenig später hochzuschalten.


----------



## T'PAU (26. Oktober 2014)

Endlich mal die PCGH 11/2014 zuendegelesen... und was lächelte mich auf Seite 109 ("Pimp my PC") an? Einer meiner AC-Screenshots!! Wie geil ist das denn?   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Oktober 2014)

Scalon schrieb:


> ich habe eine Frage zur Schaltanzeige im 458 GT2: bei mir blinkt die LED Leiste bei etwa 7100 RPM obwohl man den Motor bis ca 8200 RPM drehen kann, ist das ein Bug bzw ist das in echt auch so oder ist bei 7100 einfach der Sweetspot für den nächsten Gang?
> Im Automatik Modus wird bei 7100 geschaltet


 

Scheint so

Kommt eh auf den Drehmomentverlauf an und oft is ausquetschen bis Begrenzer Unsinn.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ALaF-5SKI8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (26. Oktober 2014)

Scalon schrieb:


> ich habe eine Frage zur Schaltanzeige im 458 GT2: bei mir blinkt die LED Leiste bei etwa 7100 RPM obwohl man den Motor bis ca 8200 RPM drehen kann, ist das ein Bug bzw ist das in echt auch so oder ist bei 7100 einfach der Sweetspot für den nächsten Gang?
> Im Automatik Modus wird bei 7100 geschaltet



Also ich quetsche jedes Auto bis zum Drehzahllimit aus. 
Ak1504 hat aber nicht ganz unrecht, ob das im Endeffekt bei jedem Auto spürbar schneller ist, ist die andere Seite.
Immerhin nimmt die Leistung und das Drehmoment kurz vor dem Drehzahlbegenzer ab, dafür kann man beim Hochschalten in den nächsten Gang mit einer höheren Drehzahl anfangen. 
Außerdem nimmt natürlich der Spritverbrauch, wenn höher gedreht wird, zu.
Auch wenn der 458 GT2 nach 7xxx Touren etwas schlapp wirkt, kam es mir nicht schneller vor, wenn ich früher geschalten habe....
Ich werde jedenfalls bei meiner Fahrweise bleiben. 
Heute habe ich mir erst auf Imola Demon on Wheels Gold geholt (mit dem Z4 GT3 eine 1.43,7xx gefahren).


----------



## ak1504 (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab auch vom realen Racing geredet


----------



## Chemenu (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab gestern versucht die 1:56er Zeit in Imola mit dem 458 zu knacken, leider ohne Erfolg.^^ Eine 1:58:2xx war das Beste was ich fahren konnte.
Nun hab ich mir mal ein Video auf Youtube rausgesucht um zu sehen was andere Fahrer anders machen und ich bin etwas erstaunt und verwirrt. 

Dieses Video hier meine ich:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pbp6t8XSaCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Typ behauptet zwar mit "Street Tyres" zu fahren, das kann aber unmöglich sein. Das müssen schon die Semi-Slicks sein...
Meine beste Runde war an sich sauberer und fehlerfreier (nicht so viele Rutscher), jedoch bremst der in dem Video vor jeder Kurve später.
Ich versteh nur nicht wie er das macht.  Ich kann das Auto niemals so stark verzögern. Was mache ich falsch? Ich seh jetzt auch nichts besonderes an seiner Bremstechnik (Pedalstellung ist ja eingeblendet).
Und die Motorbremse nutze ich auch, also Runterschalten beim Bremsen. Die Fahrzeug- und Reifenpysik wird sich ja nicht so drastisch geändert haben, oder? (das Video ist fast ein Jahr alt)
Das würde sich ja ansonsten auf alle Tropäen / Wettbewerbe auswirken. Deshalb ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es daran liegt.

Ich muss dazu sagen ich hab das Spiel erst seit Samstag, aber eigentlich fühle ich mich schon sehr wohl was das Fahrverhalten angeht.


----------



## ak1504 (27. Oktober 2014)

Willkommen im Club. Bin in AC auch so langsam wie sonst nirgends. Kann mich einfach nich an diese brutale Fahrweise gewöhnen.


----------



## Chemenu (27. Oktober 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club. Bin in AC auch so langsam wie sonst nirgends. Kann mich einfach nich an diese brutale Fahrweise gewöhnen.


 Also ich hab eigentlich kein Problem damit das Auto auch mal brutal zu bewegen, bin da schon auch öfter mal quer unterwegs und rutsch in die Kurven.^^
Ich mags auch gerne wenn das Auto übersteuert. Für mich ist nichts schlimmer als ein Auto dass über die Vorderreifen schiebt. 
Ich versteh nur nicht warum ich das Auto nicht so stark verzögern kann wie der Fahrer in dem Video. Ich mein, was kann ich denn noch machen ausser bremsen und runterschalten? 
Die Hand aus dem Fenster halten für zusätzlichen Luftwiderstand? 
Das sieht einfach in dem Video so aus als hätte der allgemein viel mehr Grip, keine Ahnung warum. Am Setup kann man ja nicht sonderlich viel verändern bei der Strassenversion des 458.
Und der behauptet auch in den Kommentaren zum Video er fährt das Ding mit "stock settings".


----------



## ak1504 (27. Oktober 2014)

Es wird auch davon ausgegangen das man in AC einfach mal den Grip editieren kann in den inis.

Will dem ja nix unterstellen aber das sollte man im Hinterkopf behalten.


----------



## Chemenu (27. Oktober 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Es wird auch davon ausgegangen das man in AC einfach mal den Grip editieren kann in den inis.
> 
> Will dem ja nix unterstellen aber das sollte man im Hinterkopf behalten.


 Hmm... das wär ja ziemlich krass wenn solche Modifikationen nicht irgendwie verhindert werden, zumindest bei Trophäen und (Online-)Wettbewerben.
Offline kann ja meinetwegen jeder machen was er will.
Wenn ich ein Fahrzeug auswähle erscheint manchmal kurz die Meldung "Validating Setup" im "Drive" Button.
Erst wenn die Meldung verschwunden ist kann ich auf "Drive" klicken und somit die Session starten. Ich bin davon ausgegangen dass damit solche "Cheats" verhindert werden sollen. 
Evtl. ist das auch ein neues Feature? Wie gesagt, ich hab das Spiel erst zwei Tage, keine Ahnung ob das neu ist und was das genau bedeutet. ^^


----------



## mr.4EvEr (27. Oktober 2014)

@Chemenu:
Wichtig ist vor allem, dass du sauber um die Kurven fährst, da lassen die meisten Leute wesentlich mehr Zeit liegen als beim Anbremsen.
Die 1.56,000 habe ich schon geknackt, aber an der 1.54,000 habe selbst ich mir bislang die Zähne ausgebissen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fLSyMT43laI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mein Setup siehst du in der Beschreibung, etwas mehr negativer Sturz und etwas weniger Sprit.

Mein Tip an dich: Einfach üben und Spaß haben. Sowohl online, als auch offline, dann wirst du irgendwann automatisch schneller. 
Lange Zeit bin ich in Imola mit dem Z4 GT3 nicht unter 1.45,000 gekommen und gestern hat es Klick gemacht und ich konnte mit leicht verändertem Setup die 1.43,7xx fahren.
Wichtig ist einfach, dass du möglichst hohen Speed am Kurvenausgang hast, lieber 2-3 Meter früher bremsen und sauber um die Kurve fahren als umgekehrt.
Wenn ich hoffentlich im Laufe der Woche mein Z4 Video hochladen wirst du sehen, dass ich in den Kurven jeden Quadratzentimeter ausgenutzt habe.


----------



## Chemenu (27. Oktober 2014)

Also speziell die dritt- und vorletzte Kurve sind ein Problem für mich. Wenn ich bei diesem schnellen Rechtsknick den Berg runter nicht schon VOR dem Knick etwas bremse, dann hab ich keine Chance das Auto vor der vorletzten Linkskurve ausreichend verzögert zu bekommen. Ich weiß nicht wieso, ich rutsch dann einfach geradeaus in den Kies. Du bremst ja auch erst nach dem Knick. 
Ich ich werd mich auf jeden Fall heut Abend noch mal dran versuchen.


----------



## IJOJOI (27. Oktober 2014)

Hast du es schon ohne ABS probiert??


----------



## Chemenu (27. Oktober 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Hast du es schon ohne ABS probiert??


 Nein. Ich fahr im Pro Modus, da sind ja immer die "Factory" Fahrhilfen aktiv. Der echte 458 hat ja auch ABS, das sollte einen ja eigentlich nicht langsamer machen. 
Ich kann es aber auch ohne probieren, muss ich sowieso für diese eine Trophäe wo man 10 gültige Hotlaps ohne Fahrhilfen absolvieren muss. 

Gibt's eigentlich eine Möglichkeit Traktionskontrolle und ABS im Auto einzustellen? Ist irgendwie doof wenn man das immer generell im Optionsmenü machen muss...


----------



## Scalon (27. Oktober 2014)

die Traktionskontrolle kannst du über Strg + T einstellen, allerdings muss sie vor dem Start aktivert sein, dh wenn du sie nicht anhast kannst du sie in Game NICHT aktiveren oder einstellen. Beim ABS geht das soweit ich weiß nicht


----------



## mr.4EvEr (27. Oktober 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Also speziell die dritt- und vorletzte Kurve sind ein Problem für mich. Wenn ich bei diesem schnellen Rechtsknick den Berg runter nicht schon VOR dem Knick etwas bremse, dann hab ich keine Chance das Auto vor der vorletzten Linkskurve ausreichend verzögert zu bekommen. Ich weiß nicht wieso, ich rutsch dann einfach geradeaus in den Kies. Du bremst ja auch erst nach dem Knick.
> Ich ich werd mich auf jeden Fall heut Abend noch mal dran versuchen.


 
Also ich fahre komplett ohne Fahrhilfen.
Wichtig ist bei dem Rechstknick, dass das Heck sofort stabil ist zum Anbremsen.
Wenn du erst noch lange Gegenlenken musst, fährst du geradeaus ins Kiesbett rein.
Außerdem war ich in der leichten Rechtskurve nicht auf dem Gas und habe das Auto nur hereinrollen lassen.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (27. Oktober 2014)

habt wer nen Server und TS3 wo wir mal ne Runde zusammen heizen können ?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (27. Oktober 2014)

0815klimshuck schrieb:


> habt wer nen Server und TS3 wo wir mal ne Runde zusammen heizen können ?


 
Ich kann dir wärmstens die Weissbierbude empfehlen (dort bin ich auch immer unterwegs).
Die Bierbuden haben in zwischen viele Server, davon 7 passwortgeschützte Assetto Corsa Server.
Außerdem gibt es selbstverständlich einen TS.
Ein besonderes Highlight ist der Autoupdater für die älteren Rennspiele, sobald mehr Mods für AC verfügbar sind, wird es auch hierfür einen geben.
Zusätzlich sind täglich Personen im Assetto Corsa TS Channel online.
Alle zwei Wochen findet außerdem ein offizielles Assetto Corsa Event statt.
Diese Woche werden wir auf Spa mit den GT3s fahren.

Nebenbei stellen immer wieder Privatuser Server zur Verfügung um die neusten Mods testen zu können. 
Außerdem wird meistens sehr fair gefahren und schnelle Gegner sind definitiv auch dabei. 

mfg Andy


Edit: Vielen Dank für dein Abo, ich habe lange nichts mehr hochgeladen, aber das wird sich voraussichtlich diese Woche ändern.


----------



## Chemenu (27. Oktober 2014)

So, ich habe mich jetzt mal ohne Fahrhilfen zu einer 1:57:9xx gekämpft. ^^

Allerdings erst nachdem ich festgestellt habe warum sich das Bremspedal vor jeder Kurve anders anfühlt und ich mir einen Bremsplatten nach dem anderen eingefahren habe.
Dieses Brake-Gamma stand auf 2.40. Jetzt hab ich es auf 1 gestellt und siehe da, ich bekomm plötzlich ein Gefühl für die Bremse. 
Was hat sich Kunos denn bei dem Schmarrn gedacht...? 

Zu einer 1:56er Zeit ist es noch ein langer Weg... ich hab noch kein Setup gefunden mit dem ich mich so richtig wohl fühle. 
Vor allem besagte rechts-bergab-Kurve macht mich immer noch wahnsinnig, weil das rechte Vorderrad meist stehen bleibt beim Anbremsen.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (28. Oktober 2014)

THX 

Ich lass mich die Tage mal sehen


----------



## Chemenu (28. Oktober 2014)

OK, geschafft. 1:56:488 
Das Spiel ist echt hammer, man findet immer noch a bissal Zeit irgendwo. Aber ich schwitz grad wie ein Schwein nach 50 Runden Zeitenjagd. 
Erst mal Fußball gucken zum runterkommen. ^^


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. Oktober 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> OK, geschafft. 1:56:488
> Das Spiel ist echt hammer, man findet immer noch a bissal Zeit irgendwo. Aber ich schwitz grad wie ein Schwein nach 50 Runden Zeitenjagd.
> Erst mal Fußball gucken zum runterkommen. ^^


 
Das kenne ich. Aber man kann sich in AC bis zu einem gewissen Grad halt immernoch steigern. 
Ich selbst bin noch nicht am Ende angekommen. Wenn mir vor 4 Monaten jmd. gesagt hätte, dass ich auf einmal in Imola über eine Sekunde mit dem Z4 GT3 schneller fahre, hätte ich das selbst nicht geglaubt. 
Und das Beste ist, dass ich in AC noch besser als in anderen Sims spüre, wann ich schnell unterwegs bin und wann nicht.


----------



## ak1504 (28. Oktober 2014)

Nach der Cobra demnächst wieder eine sehr hochwertige Mod für Assetto Corsa:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FtTMueYrlTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Euda (29. Oktober 2014)

Nun, n'Abend Leute :>

Habe mich heute Vormittag auch mal in den Early Access von Assetto Corsa eingekauft und diesen Abend meine ersten Anlaufversuche mit dem G27 in puncto Simulationen gestartet. Die erste Kiste war hierbei eine Mod: Der MK3 Golf GTI, mit welchem ich so einige Neustarts nötigte, um mich zunächst überhaupt an die Fahrphysik sowie die H-Schaltung zu gewöhnen. Nachdem ich einige Runden ohne Dreher oder Crashes drehen konnte, sprang ich über zum M3 E92 auf derselben Strecke, mit sequentieller Schaltung ein Segen. Dennoch brach mir in den ersten 102399213 Hotlaps das Heck aus. Etwas zickig, die Kiste, doch Fahrhilfen kommen mir nicht in die Tüte (außer die automatische Kupplung, alles andere wär zunächst.. zu viel des Guten  ). Also eine weitere Session und diesmal direkt mit was Dickerem - also ein Hotlapping auf Spa Francorchamps per Pagani Zonda R geconft und ab ging die Post. Mein erster Eindruck ist jedenfalls - sowohl in Bezug auf die Steuerung, als auch technisch - top! Erst die genannten (zugegeben sehr unterschiedlichen) Kisten getestet und jede hatte ihr eigenes und sehr authentisches Fahrverhalten. Die Lenkradsteuerung mit dem G27 ist (DANGER, 3-Stunden-Spielzeit-Möchtegern-Eindruck!) imo gelungen und das Force Feedback funktioniert authentisch. Grafisch fallen insb. die gestochen scharfen Straßentexturen oder liebevolle Details mit Auswirkung auf das Gameplay, bspw. die Blendung bei tiefstehender Sonne durch die staubige Windschutzscheibe, ins Auge. Der Sound der Zonda hat mich sehr beeindruckt, wobei ich mir vom Gesamtbild der Klangkulisse (Strecken mit ein paar mehr Motoren füllen ...) wie auch von allen anderen Kriterien 'nen genaueren Eindruck machen muss. Bis jetzt bin ich sehr begeistert, wo ich heute morgen noch zwischen AC oder P:Cars schwankte. Letzteres wird dennoch gekauft, in finaler Fassung.

Hier mal ein kleines Video einer Hotlap mit der Zonda R. Für das paradoxe Gehakel könnt ihr euch bei Adobe bedanken, was auch immer der Media Encoder Server hier vorhatte. Erneut rendern wäre möglich, zöge alles doch zu sehr in die Länge für so eine kurze Hotlap.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzqwDcTxwRk

Btw.: Wo findet man euch Online so oder was könntet ihr mir dahingehend empfehlen?
_Euda_ :>


----------



## mr.4EvEr (29. Oktober 2014)

Hast du vielleicht YT erlaubt, das Video zu stabilisieren? Dann passiert nämlich genau der in einem Video vorhandene Effekt.
Oder ist das Zittern der Frames auch im gerenderten Video?


----------



## Euda (29. Oktober 2014)

Ist im Video so verewigt, die Verwacklungskorrektur hab ich abgelehnt. Der rohe Clip weist den Fehler nicht auf und Frame-Überblendung habe ich beim Rendern deaktiviert.


----------



## msdd63 (29. Oktober 2014)

Um die 30FPS ist aber auch nicht flüssig.





Euda schrieb:


> Ist im Video so verewigt, die Verwacklungskorrektur hab ich abgelehnt. Der rohe Clip weist den Fehler nicht auf und Frame-Überblendung habe ich beim Rendern deaktiviert.


----------



## Euda (29. Oktober 2014)

Nönö, forciertes SSAA (2 Samples) plus Downsampling bei 3200x1350 und LOD -1 für das Replay-Capturing und gezockt wurde ohne SSAA. Das Problem liegt jedoch am Renderer, die Rohdatei ist nahtlos


----------



## msdd63 (29. Oktober 2014)

Ah, ok. Der Afterburner zeigt aber beim Replay um die 30FPS. Deswegen mein Kommentar. Deine R9290X müsste ja 4GB Ram haben, in der hohen Auflösung dürfte aber doch in Knie gehen.


----------



## Euda (29. Oktober 2014)

Jein, die Auflösung ist i.d.R. kein Problem, jedoch das zusätzliche SSAA (mehr Samples, also effektiv die gleiche Ursache). Hab ich nur für's Replay aktiviert, da YT ohnehin auf 30fps clampt).

Vielleicht ist das Problem, dass ich bei Rendern mit 30fps und Rohmaterial mit teils deutlichen Einbrüchen darunter irgendwelche Verschlimmbesserungen von Premiere CC an den Hals bekomm. Mal die Cfgs dazu durchforsten. :>


----------



## msdd63 (29. Oktober 2014)

Musst du wohl noch einiges testen bis die Videos rund laufen bei YT.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (29. Oktober 2014)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ah, ok. Der Afterburner zeigt aber beim Replay um die 30FPS. Deswegen mein Kommentar. Deine R9290X müsste ja 4GB Ram haben, in der hohen Auflösung dürfte aber doch in Knie gehen.



Trotzdem dürfte das nicht sein.
YT kann sowieso nur 30 Fps wiedergeben. Wenn du möchtest, kannst du dir mal meine AC Videos anschauen, die sind wesentlich flüssiger.




Euda schrieb:


> Jein, die Auflösung ist i.d.R. kein Problem, jedoch das zusätzliche SSAA (mehr Samples, also effektiv die gleiche Ursache). Hab ich nur für's Replay aktiviert, da YT ohnehin auf 30fps clampt).
> 
> Vielleicht ist das Problem, dass ich bei Rendern mit 30fps und Rohmaterial mit teils deutlichen Einbrüchen darunter irgendwelche Verschlimmbesserungen von Premiere CC an den Hals bekomm. Mal die Cfgs dazu durchforsten. :>


 

Einfach nachschauen, ab wann die Probleme auftauchen.
Ist die Aufnahme wirklich flüssig, oder eher abgehackt?
Mit Premiere CC kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber Movie Studio Platinum 13 hat meine Videos immer eine kleine Stufe verbessert.




msdd63 schrieb:


> Musst du wohl noch einiges testen bis die Videos rund laufen bei YT.


 
Ja da hilft es einfach, zu probieren.
ich habe damals mein erstes Video auch herausgenommen und später nochmals in verbesserter Form online gestellt.


----------



## ak1504 (29. Oktober 2014)

Assetto Corsa [4K] - Ferrari LaFerrari @ Monza 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zbq1fQCmV4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IJOJOI (29. Oktober 2014)

Schönes Video 
Mit dem LaFerrari kann ich mich aber nicht wirklich anfreunden...


----------



## ak1504 (29. Oktober 2014)

Thx...

Finde ihn ganz gut gelungen


----------



## IJOJOI (29. Oktober 2014)

Nicht was AC betrifft, sondern die leichte Tendenz zum Untersteuern, die auch im RL beim LaFerrari kritisiert wurde...

Die alte Enzokrankheit


----------



## ak1504 (29. Oktober 2014)

Ah ok.


----------



## ak1504 (30. Oktober 2014)

*60fps Test Video (60fps only in 720p/1080p with Google Chrome, HTML5)
*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4_8FjQ9rM6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Chemenu (30. Oktober 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> *60fps Test Video (60fps only in 720p/1080p with Google Chrome, HTML5)*


 Welche Software benutzt Du denn zum aufnehmen? Wenn ich mit OBS 1080p@60FPS Videos aufzeichne ruckeln die immer unerträglich.
Mit dem MSI Afterburner ist es etwas besser, aber so richtig flüssig kommen mir die Videos auch da nicht vor.


----------



## ak1504 (30. Oktober 2014)

Hab ich mit Shadowplay aufgenommen.

Hatte erst mit OBS probiert womit ich auch immer fehlerfrei mit 30fps aufnehmen kann. Bei 60fps war die Cockpit Ansicht auch in Ordnung aber bei den TV Cams hats so komisch gezappelt wie beim Kollegen auf der vorherigen Seite. Muss da mal die OBS Settings checken und andere Games probieren.


----------



## Chemenu (30. Oktober 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Hab ich mit Shadowplay aufgenommen.
> 
> Hatte erst mit OBS probiert womit ich auch immer fehlerfrei mit 30fps aufnehmen kann. Bei 60fps war die Cockpit Ansicht auch in Ordnung aber bei den TV Cams hats so komisch gezappelt wie beim Kollegen auf der vorherigen Seite. Muss da mal die OBS Settings checken und andere Games probieren.


 
Shadowplay kann ich nicht nutzen, hab ne AMD GPU.
Mit OBS ruckelt bei mir auch die Cockpitansicht, erst bei 720p@30fps sind die Videos dann annehmbar. Alles darüber (Auflösung und/oder fps) ruckelt. 
Am liebsten würde ich ja in der nativen Auflösung 1440p mit 60fps aufnehmen. Zumindest ohne Komprimierung klappt das mit dem Afterburner so, dass flüssige Videos entstehen. 
Die Größe der Videodateien ist dann aber nicht mehr lustig. 

# Edit
Grad entdeckt dass es ein Shadowplay Pendant von AMD gibt. Das werde ich heute Abend gleich mal testen. 
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1351390


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. Oktober 2014)

Also ich nehme auch mit MSI Afterburner auf.
Dadurch, dass ich in der Regel aus der Wiederholung aufnehme ist die Komprimierung kein Problem.
Und selbst wenn ich ohne Komprimierung aufnehme ist das Video noch einigermaßen flüssig, da das Spiel auf einer SSD läuft und meine interne HDD nichts anderes als Schreiben muss.
Wobei ich auch "nur" in FHD aufnehme. Bei WQHD sind es immerhin ca. 50% mehr Pixel.


----------



## Chemenu (30. Oktober 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Am liebsten würde ich ja in der nativen Auflösung  1440p mit 60fps aufnehmen. Zumindest ohne Komprimierung klappt das mit  dem Afterburner so, dass flüssige Videos entstehen.


 Mir  fällt grad auf dass da irgendwo ein Fehler sein muss. Unkomprimiert  dürfte da eigentlich überhaupt kein brauchbares Video rauskommen. Dazu  müsste die Platte >600 MB/s schreiben. 




mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Also ich nehme auch mit MSI Afterburner auf.
> Dadurch, dass ich in der Regel aus der Wiederholung aufnehme ist die Komprimierung kein Problem.
> Und selbst wenn ich ohne Komprimierung aufnehme ist das Video noch einigermaßen flüssig, da das Spiel auf einer SSD läuft und meine interne HDD nichts anderes als Schreiben muss.
> Wobei ich auch "nur" in FHD aufnehme. Bei WQHD sind es immerhin ca. 50% mehr Pixel.


Bei mir ist es anders herum, Spiel läuft von einer HDD und die Aufzeichnung wird auf eine SSD geschrieben. 
Hab bisher auch nur aus den Replays aufgenommen, die laufen auch mit ~90fps... und die CPU Auslastung ist nicht bei 100%, deswegen versteh ich nicht warum das ruckelt.
Aber wie gesagt, ich werd das mal mit dem AMD Treiber und GPU Unterstützung probieren. Werde dann hier berichten ob das besser funktioniert.


----------



## Namaker (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, warum, gerade in Spielen wie AC, wo man doch öfter sich Videos anderer anguckt, nicht eine Funktion zum Rendern eines Replays mit bestimmbaren Parametern eingebaut wird, das würde das Spiel weit aus der Masse hervorheben


----------



## Chemenu (30. Oktober 2014)

Hmm... also die Aufnahme mit MSI Afterburner und AMD VCE Encoder bekomm ich mit AC schon mal nicht zum laufen. Entweder crasht AC oder der Encoder Server...


----------



## T'PAU (30. Oktober 2014)

Und wieder ein 252MB Update: 

1.0.6 RC 
- Launcher default theme: fix for opponent skin selection method
- Launcher default theme: fix for special event opponent level
*- updated FMod project for modders (in SDK\Audio folder). Please use Fmod 1.05.03 - pipeline still WIP*
- exposed MAX_CHANNELS parameter in assetto_corsa.ini. Lower to 32 ONLY IF you experience stuttering/missing audio during gameplay
- fixed missing backfires for some cars
- optimized FMod thread occupancy
- Lotus 98T qualifying turbo and engine rev damage balancing

Scheint wohl jetzt Bewegung ins Spiel zu kommen in Sachen FMod-Sound, wenn ich das richtig deute.
Mal sehen, wann die ersten Mod-Autos _richtige_ Sounds kriegen.


----------



## msdd63 (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich benutze den Afterburner habe null Probleme. Egal ob Replay oder Ingameaufzeichnung, es ruckelt nix.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. Oktober 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Mir  fällt grad auf dass da irgendwo ein Fehler sein muss. Unkomprimiert  dürfte da eigentlich überhaupt kein brauchbares Video rauskommen. Dazu  müsste die Platte >600 MB/s schreiben.
> 
> 
> Bei mir ist es anders herum, Spiel läuft von einer HDD und die Aufzeichnung wird auf eine SSD geschrieben.
> ...


 

Ich würde es an deiner Stelle umgekehrt machen.
Die Laufleistung einer SSD ist durch die Schreibleistung limitiert.
Wenn du viel schreibst, geht sie schneller kaputt.
Der HDD macht das Schreiben hingegen gar nichts aus.
Die CPU Auslastung muss nicht limitieren. Es limitiert bei dir sicherlich die HDD, die in der Regel mit ca. 100-130 Mb/s lesen kann.
Wenn du sowieso aus der Replay aufnimmst, würde ich die Komprimierung empfehlen.
Dadurch wird die Grafik minimal schlechter, die Datenmenge aber deutlich reduziert.


----------



## Chemenu (30. Oktober 2014)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich benutze den Afterburner habe null Probleme. Egal ob Replay oder Ingameaufzeichnung, es ruckelt nix.


Und mit welchen Settings?



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Ich würde es an deiner Stelle umgekehrt machen.
> Die Laufleistung einer SSD ist durch die Schreibleistung limitiert.
> Wenn du viel schreibst, geht sie schneller kaputt.
> Der HDD macht das Schreiben hingegen gar nichts aus.


Das stimmt schon, aber ich will ja eigentlich gar nicht viel aufnehmen. Die paar GB machen der SSD nix. Ich wollte eben auch den Datenträger als Bottleneck ausschließen.



> Die CPU Auslastung muss nicht limitieren. Es limitiert bei dir sicherlich die HDD, die in der Regel mit ca. 100-130 Mb/s lesen kann.


Von der Platte muss beim spielen doch gar nicht viel gelesen werden? 



> Wenn du sowieso aus der Replay aufnimmst, würde ich die Komprimierung empfehlen.
> Dadurch wird die Grafik minimal schlechter, die Datenmenge aber deutlich reduziert.


 Ja, wie gesagt, unkomprimiert resultiert sowieso in nicht handhabbaren Datenmengen. Das schafft auch die SSD gar nicht zu schreiben. 


Ich hab jetzt, nachdem das GPU unterstütze Encoding leider nicht funktioniert, nochmal den MJPG Compression Modus gewählt.
1440p@30fps kann ich mit 90% Qualität flüssig aufnehmen. 1080p@60fps ruckelt selbst bei 75% Qualität noch. Ich schätze ich muss dann mit den 30fps leben. 

Wenn einer von euch es schafft 1080p@60fps flüssig aufzunehmen wäre ich für die Settings dankbar. 



Noch was zum Spiel selbst:
Hat einer von euch schon die 1:43 mit dem M3 GT2 in Imola geknackt? 
Der Wagen fährt sich superb aber mir fehlen grad noch 2 Sek.


----------



## msdd63 (31. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt ja jede Menge genialer Car Mods und Skins und gute Strecken, was ich aber nicht finden kann ist ein Stadtkurs. Und damit meine ich nicht Monaco. In verschiedenen Rennserien gibt es tolle Stadtkurse. Viele in den USA. In Real Racing 3 gibt es einen Super Stadtkurs in Melbourne. Schade das keine entsprechende Mod für AC gibt.


----------



## 1awd1 (31. Oktober 2014)

Stadtkurse sind halt extrem aufwändig. Bei permanenten Rennstrecken werden einfach nur nen paar Bäume hingesetzt und kaum einer merkt, ob das so passt. Bei Stadtkursen müssen massig Gebäude realitätsgetreu "nachgebaut" werden und kleinste Fehler fallen auf. Die Arbeit macht sich halt kaum einer.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (31. Oktober 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Wenn einer von euch es schafft 1080p@60fps flüssig aufzunehmen wäre ich für die Settings dankbar.



Ich habe gerade mein 1080p@60fps Video gerendert. 
Aufgenommen habe ich aus der Replay mit folgenden Einstellungen im Afterburner: 
MJPEG Compression
100% Qualität
Framerate 60 Fps
Framerate Grenze deaktiviert

Die durchschnittliche Datenmenge lag bei mir bei 77 mb/s, also absolut im Grünen Bereich.


Das fertige Video sieht nun deutlich flüssiger aus, als meine alten 30 Fps Videos. 



Chemenu schrieb:


> Noch was zum Spiel selbst:
> Hat einer von euch schon die 1:43 mit dem M3 GT2 in Imola geknackt?
> Der Wagen fährt sich superb aber mir fehlen grad noch 2 Sek.



Ich habe gerade Demon On Wheels Gold gerendert (1.43,755 mit Z4 GT3 auf Imola).
Da kannst du grob schonmal meine Ideallinie sehen.
Aber wundere dich nicht, ich habe jeden Zentimeter Platz ausnutzen müssen. 
Als nächstes kann ich mich, wenn du willst, um M3 GT2 auf Imola kümmern.
Falls ich jedoch heute nicht mehr dazu komme, wird es eine Woche dauern, bis ich wieder Zeit habe.


----------



## msdd63 (31. Oktober 2014)

Ja das ist mir klar mit dem Aufwand. Leider sind Stadtkurse in Europa nicht sehr populär und wahrscheinlich zu teuer.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (31. Oktober 2014)

Mein erstes 60 Fps Video ist online. 
Wie angekündigt Demon on Wheels Gold.
Globale Errungenschaftsstatistik: 0,26%





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=itGSPgShhoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Grafikqualität kommt natürlich mal wieder nicht an das Original ran, sollte aber für YT in Ordnung gehen.


----------



## Chemenu (31. Oktober 2014)

Nachdem ich jetzt ein paar Videos zu den Achievements gesehen habe weiß ich auch was *ak1504* mit "agressiver Fahrstil" meinte. 
Das wirkt fast schon surreal diese extrem späten Bremspunkte.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (31. Oktober 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt ein paar Videos zu den Achievements gesehen habe weiß ich auch was *ak1504* mit "agressiver Fahrstil" meinte.
> Das wirkt fast schon surreal diese extrem späten Bremspunkte.


 
Meinst du damit auch mein Video?
Also ich bin der Meinung, dass das bei mir alles noch im Rahmen liegt. 
Ich schalte keine Gänge doppelt runter, fahre mit aktivierten Schäden, und fast Standartsetups (vor allem was den Sturz anbelangt).

Man muss zusätzlich noch bedenken, dass wir am PC den Vorteil der fehlenden G-Kräfte haben.
Außerdem haben einige GT3 Wagen inzwischen Fahrhilfen, die ich deaktiviert habe.
Zusätzlich ist noch längst nicht gesagt, dass die Rennfahrer heute wirklich das letzte Limit aus den Fahrzeugen rausholen.
Wenn man bedenkt, wie Walter Röhrl damals fast den kompletten Rest deklassiert hat...

Edit: Ich hole meine Zeiten einfach überwiegend durch die maximale Ausnutzung der Streckenbreite raus.


----------



## Ritz186 (31. Oktober 2014)

es gibt gut nachrichten zu den mazda 787B von P. Sander...er arbeitet gerade mit ein anderen modder an den fmod(sound) und er könnte ihn bald freigeben






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (31. Oktober 2014)

Ritz186 schrieb:


> es gibt gut nachrichten zu den mazda 787B von P. Sander...er arbeitet gerade mit ein anderen modder an den fmod(sound) und er könnte ihn bald freigeben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!
Dacht ich mir doch, dass da jetzt so langsam Bewegung reinkommt.


----------



## iKimi22 (31. Oktober 2014)

So vom Balancing her passt die GT3 richtig gut.
Imola als Bsp. schaffen es gute Fahrer mit jedem GT3 eine 1:43:xxx zu fahren.
Im Rennen eher eine 1:44:xxx 

Aber SLS geht bei Monza wie sau: 278km/h ohne Windschatten :o


----------



## ak1504 (1. November 2014)

Ritz186 schrieb:


> es gibt gut nachrichten zu den mazda 787B von P. Sander...er arbeitet gerade mit ein anderen modder an den fmod(sound) und er könnte ihn bald freigeben


 

Im AC Forum sind etliche Projekte die bestimmt in den nächsten Wochen fertig werden


----------



## Eftilon (1. November 2014)

Hi,

also ich finde Assetto Corsa klasse, das ist somit mein einstieg in Sim Racing, ich verbessere mich kontinuierlich, und fahre ohne Fahrhilfen, ausser die Ideallinie, die ist gut zum üben.

Leider habe ich keinerlei vergleichszeiten was verschiedene strecken mit verschiedene autos angeht.

Könnte der eine oder andere mal posten was ihr für zeiten in den folgenden strecken habts ?

Am besten im standard setup:

Monza66 mit Lotus 49, Lotus 98t, BMW E92

Mugello mit den gleichen autos.


Ich finde auf youtube ab und zu videos aber die zeiten bei denen sind echt Ausserirdisch 

Danke

Eftilon


----------



## Euda (1. November 2014)

Deatroy schrieb:


> So vom Balancing her passt die GT3 richtig gut.
> Imola als Bsp. schaffen es gute Fahrer mit jedem GT3 eine 1:43:xxx zu fahren.


 
1:49 heute mit dem M3 GT3... Habe in den letzten Tagen nun 'ne Menge Spielstunden gesammelt und mich imo jede Session etwas bessern können. Wie beim Kollegen über mir ist Assetto Corsa mein Einstieg in Sim-Racing, bin nach wie vor begeistert von dem Genre. 

Eftilon: Den E92 & Lotus 49 werd ich morgen mal testen. Mal schauen, welche Zeiten ich auf Monza66 hin bekomm. :>


----------



## Eftilon (1. November 2014)

Paaas auf der 49 macht süchtig, 

Hier mal meine zeiten,


Monza 66

Lotus 49 -- 1,34,886
Lotus 98t -- 124,514

Mugello

BMW E92 --2,22,591 
Lotus 49 -- 2,06,570
Lotus 98t -- 1,45,136


Hab auch andere zeiten aber die sind noch nicht der rede wert, das sind noch relativ saubere runden, aber ich weiss es gibt noch luft nach oben.

Heute nehm ich mir mal spa vor.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. November 2014)

Zumindest bei den Formel Fahrzeugen würde ich euch für den Anfang empfehlen mit weniger Sprit zu fahren.
Nicht selten sind bei den Kisten ein voller Tank (ca. 200 Liter) standard.
Dadurch, dass die Formel Fahrzeuge relativ wenig Leergewicht haben, fahren sich diese mit weniger Benzin deutlich besser.


----------



## T'PAU (2. November 2014)

Eftilon schrieb:


> Paaas auf der 49 macht süchtig,
> 
> Hier mal meine zeiten,
> 
> ...


Wobei man die Zeiten vom 98T "relativ" sehen muss. Sind die mit 60% Turbo (Standardeinstellung), oder 0% oder 100% oder... gefahren?


----------



## Eftilon (2. November 2014)

mit 60%, ich weiss garnicht wie man die ändert


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. November 2014)

Eftilon schrieb:


> mit 60%, ich weiss garnicht wie man die ändert


 
Tasten 1 bis 0.


----------



## zinki (6. November 2014)

Weiß jemand wann Flaggenregeln und vernüftiges Servermanagement implementiert wird oder ob es überhaupt vor haben?
Finde es Schade, dass man seine SteamID hergeben muss um ins offizielle Forum zu kommen -.-


----------



## mr.4EvEr (6. November 2014)

zinki schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wann Flaggenregeln und vernüftiges Servermanagement implementiert wird oder ob es überhaupt vor haben?
> Finde es Schade, dass man seine SteamID hergeben muss um ins offizielle Forum zu kommen -.-


 
Du kannst doch auch einen Account erstellen, oder?
Ich finde es mit der ID jedenfalls praktischer...

Eine blaue Flagge (für Überrundungen) gibt es übrigens bereits als Mod:
ferito-blueflag | RaceDepartment


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. November 2014)

Ja, man kann auch so einen account erstellen. Steht halt nicht Steam etc. unter deinem Namen dann.


----------



## msdd63 (6. November 2014)

Der FORD Mustang kommt, GEIL!!!


----------



## msdd63 (6. November 2014)

Ich habe gesehen das hier die meisten mit dem G27 fahren. Nun habe ich mir das bestellt und morgen ist es bei mir. Ich hoffe ich kann ohne großartige Konfiguration gleich loslegen da ich keine Erfahrung mit Lenkrädern habe. Das G27 ist mein erstes.


----------



## 1awd1 (6. November 2014)

Was hast für das G27 bezahlt? Konfigurieren brauchst da nicht allzuviel. Einfach mal im Forum nach passenden Einstellungen suchen und die dann durchprobieren, bis du was findest wo du gut zurecht kommst.


----------



## msdd63 (6. November 2014)

245,00 € bei amazon


----------



## zinki (6. November 2014)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Du kannst doch auch einen Account erstellen, oder?
> Ich finde es mit der ID jedenfalls praktischer...
> 
> Eine blaue Flagge (für Überrundungen) gibt es übrigens bereits als Mod:
> ferito-blueflag | RaceDepartment



Für eine RennSimulation einen Mod herzunehmen, die eine essenzielle Funktion von Autorennen bringt, finde ich etwas "arm".

Das mit dem Account probier ich mal. Ich wüsste nicht, warum AC meine Steam ID iwas angeht ...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (6. November 2014)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Der FORD Mustang kommt, GEIL!!!


 
Darauf freue ich mich auch sehr. 




msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich habe gesehen das hier die meisten mit dem G27 fahren. Nun habe ich mir das bestellt und morgen ist es bei mir. Ich hoffe ich kann ohne großartige Konfiguration gleich loslegen da ich keine Erfahrung mit Lenkrädern habe. Das G27 ist mein erstes.


 
Das G27 ist ein solides Lenkrad, mit dem wirst du viel Spaß haben.
Trotz dessen wirst du ein paar Einstellungen vor nehmen müssen.
Das ist aber alles halb so wild. 
Wenn dein G27 da ist, können wir uns wenn du willst kurz über die groben Settings unterhalten.





zinki schrieb:


> Für eine RennSimulation einen Mod herzunehmen, die eine essenzielle Funktion von Autorennen bringt, finde ich etwas "arm".
> 
> Das mit dem Account probier ich mal. Ich wüsste nicht, warum AC meine Steam ID iwas angeht ...



Die Flaggen (genauso wie viele weitere Dinge) werden von Kunos sicherlich noch kommen....
Ich verstehe nicht, warum jeder meint, dass die 1.0.8 RC ein fertiges Spiel sein soll.
Release Candidate heißt nur, dass das Game aus dem Beta Programm raus ist, aber nicht, dass es eine "echte" 1.0 ist.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (6. November 2014)

> Wenn dein G27 da ist, können wir uns wenn du willst kurz über die groben Settings unterhalten.



Da würde ich mich dann anschließen, ich bin mit meinen Einstellungen nicht ganz zufrieden...


----------



## msdd63 (7. November 2014)

Danke *mr.4EvEr*, das wäre toll wenn Du Deine Erfahrungen mit dem G27 mit mir teilen würdest.


----------



## msdd63 (7. November 2014)

Laut DHL Sendungsverfolgung wird zwischen 9.00 Uhr und 11.30 Uhr geliefert. Ich hoffe ich bin einer der ersten der beliefert wird.


----------



## eye_of_fire (7. November 2014)

Hier mal meine Settings für das G27:
Im Logitech-Profiler: 100/0/100 und 900°....Haken bei 'erlaube Spiel die Einstellungen zu ändern'
In-Game: 65/10/5/15/10/5 (von oben nach unten in den Ac-Settings....ich bin zur Zeit auf Arbeit und habe die Werte aus meiner Ac-Forum-Signatur abgeschrieben)


----------



## msdd63 (7. November 2014)

Mein G27 ist da und aufgebaut. Ich frage mich aber wie ich diese Dronenleiste für besseren Halt auf dem Teppichboden ausklappen kann??? Hat sich erledigt, war ein bisschen fummelig.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (7. November 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Da würde ich mich dann anschließen, ich bin mit meinen Einstellungen nicht ganz zufrieden...





msdd63 schrieb:


> Danke *mr.4EvEr*, das wäre toll wenn Du Deine Erfahrungen mit dem G27 mit mir teilen würdest.



Also ich habe daheim das Driving Force GT stehen.
Habe aber das G27 selbst auch mal getestet.
Außerdem kenne ich viele Assetto Corsa Fahrer auf der Weissbierbude, die das G27 haben.
Und bei den Einstellungen gibt es eigentlich nur ein paar grundlegende Dinge, die man beachten sollte.

Eye_of_fire hat das Wichtigste schon erwähnt.
Wir können uns wenn ihr wollt am Sonntag auf einem TS treffen, heute Abend und am Samstag ist es bei mir zeitlich sehr eng....
In vielen Rennsimulationen muss man selbst den Lenkwinkel anpassen.
Bei Assetto Corsa geschieht dies automatisch.
Sobald du 900° im USB-Gamecontroller, sowie den Haken bei "erlaube Spiel Einstellungen zu ändern eingestellt hast, musst du noch in Assetto Corsa den Lenkwinkel auf 900° stellen.
Dann wird für jedes Auto der reale Lenkwinkel simuliert.
Wichtig ist auch, dass du im Treiber bei den Intensität-Effekten 100% und beim Rest 0% hast.
Die Effekte stellst du dann im Spiel runter.
Bei der Dämpfung kannst du auch 100% im Treiber stellen und die Dämpfung im Spiel weit runter drehen (ca. 5-10%).
Die Dämpfung schluckt zwar Effekte, schont aber im Extremfall die Zahnräder des Lenkrads.
Den Federeffekt auf 0% stellen und Zentrierfeder auch auf 0%, aber den Haken bei Zentrierfeder aktivieren gesetzt lassen (weshalb ich das so empfehlen würde, würde ich im TS erklären).

mfg Andy


----------



## T'PAU (7. November 2014)

1.0.9 RC
- Correction of  Lotus Exos 125 and Exos 125 S1 drivetrain bugs with differential at 90% and automatic clutch
- Fmod: update SDK project and pipeline document - MODDERS, UPDATE YOUR WORK PLEASE!
- improved distance attenuation for opponents
- fixed skid volume

1.0.8 RC
- Audio hotfix
- Fixed career intro issue

1.0.7 RC
- Updated FMOD project (SDK\Audio folder)
- Fixed Fmod error handle caused huge log file (and stuttering in some cases)
- Improved overall volume balance
- Fixed opponents volume and attenuation during gameplay. Situational awareness much improved
- Optimized average number of channels used in FMod with many opponents
- Balance adjustments on BMW Z4 GT3 performance
- Balance adjustments on Ferrari 458 GT2, Mercedes SLS GT3 and Formula Abarth fuel consumption
- Mercedes SLS GT3 Traction Control and ABS levels corrections


Mit der Version 1.0.9 RC scheinen einige Probleme mit Mod-Autos und Strecken zu haben! Eine Lösung soll sein (musste ich auch schon häufig ändern, setzt sich mit manchen Updates wieder zurück), in der assetto_corsa.ini den Wert bei "WARNINGS_AS_ERRORS=" auf 0 zu setzen.
Hab die neue Version noch nicht probiert, komme erst später zu.


----------



## msdd63 (8. November 2014)

Danke für die Tipps zum Lenkrad Setup!  Ich komme damit erst mal gut klar.





mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Also ich habe daheim das Driving Force GT stehen.
> Habe aber das G27 selbst auch mal getestet.
> Außerdem kenne ich viele Assetto Corsa Fahrer auf der Weissbierbude, die das G27 haben.
> Und bei den Einstellungen gibt es eigentlich nur ein paar grundlegende Dinge, die man beachten sollte.
> ...


----------



## eye_of_fire (8. November 2014)

Falls jemand seit dem gestrigen Update Performance-Schwierigkeiten hat:



> Did 1.0.9 set your graphics.ini file
> \Steam\steamapps\common\assettocorsa\system\cfg
> back to MAXIMUM_FRAME_LATENCY=0 ?, if so set it to =1


----------



## Ritz186 (9. November 2014)

ein neues schönes projekt 

Zakspeed Escort MK2 GR.5 DRM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://acmods.wordpress.com/

download

Zakspeed_escort_gr.5_v0.2


----------



## msdd63 (10. November 2014)

Ich würde in einer Sim vor allem natürlich in AC gerne einen Jaguar fahren. Leider rücken die wohl keine Lizenzen raus. Auch Mods sind nicht zu finden.


----------



## dbilas (10. November 2014)

Aston Martin bekommst du aber


----------



## iKimi22 (11. November 2014)

zinki schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wann Flaggenregeln und vernüftiges Servermanagement implementiert wird oder ob es überhaupt vor haben?
> Finde es Schade, dass man seine SteamID hergeben muss um ins offizielle Forum zu kommen -.-


 
Reine Vermutungen, aber Features und große Updates werden wahrscheinlich in zeitlichen Abständen kommen.
Beispiele wäre: DLC Dreampack wird online gestellt und gleichzeitig kommt kostenlos ein großes Update.
Darauf hoffe ich, da ich dann die Beta testen darf...


----------



## Neawoulf (12. November 2014)

Der Lotus Exige V6 Cup macht mich irgendwie fertig. Ich werde aus diesem Auto einfach nicht schlau: Lotus verkauft das Ding als Hardcore-Exige mit Rennwagen-Genen. Wenn ich damit meine Runden drehe, dann ist das Fahrgefühl aber sowas von schwammig, in den Kurven bin ich die ganze Zeit nur damit beschäftigt, das Ding zwischen Unter- und Übersteuern zu balancieren. Etwas dazwischen kennt dieses Auto offenbar nicht. Von so einem Auto hätte ich definitiv mehr Präzision erwartet.


----------



## ak1504 (12. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NsniHTha3B4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (12. November 2014)

Mist du warst schneller. 
Wobei ich wieder ein Video mit Kommentar plane und das ist sehr zeitintensiv....
Die Aufnahme hierfür ist im Moment 36 Minuten lang und muss noch überarbeitet und gerendert werden.
Der Kommentar muss auch nochmal nachgesprochen werden, sonst würde man das Lenkrad zu sehr hören...

Da ich relativ viel um die Ohren habe, hoffe ich, dass das Video am Sonntag online gehen kann.


----------



## ak1504 (13. November 2014)

Was hast denn da vor..?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (13. November 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Was hast denn da vor..?


 
Ich werde beim Fahren meine Eindrücke kommentieren. 
Falls es bei voller Länge bleibt werde ich beim Fahrverhalten zwischen Soft, Medium und Vintage Reifen unterscheiden und dann sowohl auf die normale, als auch auf die Turbo Version näher eingehen. 
Also so, wie bei diesen zwei Videos von mir:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuCjTyosMK8&list=UUskHl2BcZ_EsQOkJZSBHjTA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okOrTcf3BHo&list=UUskHl2BcZ_EsQOkJZSBHjTA


----------



## msdd63 (13. November 2014)

Ich hole mir den Jaguar XKR-S. Und wenn der mir gefällt kaufe ich mir noch den Lamborghini Murciélago LP 670-4 Super Veloce.


----------



## eye_of_fire (14. November 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Der Lotus Exige V6 Cup macht mich irgendwie fertig. Ich werde aus diesem Auto einfach nicht schlau: Lotus verkauft das Ding als Hardcore-Exige mit Rennwagen-Genen. Wenn ich damit meine Runden drehe, dann ist das Fahrgefühl aber sowas von schwammig, in den Kurven bin ich die ganze Zeit nur damit beschäftigt, das Ding zwischen Unter- und Übersteuern zu balancieren. Etwas dazwischen kennt dieses Auto offenbar nicht. Von so einem Auto hätte ich definitiv mehr Präzision erwartet.


hast Du mal versucht an dem Setup was zu basteln?
Die Toe-Werte und die ARBs kommen mir bei dem von Dir beschriebenen Fahrverhalten in den Sinn. Evtl. fährst Du auch einfach nur zu schnell in die Kurven rein und/oder stehst zu lange auf der Bremse beim Einlenken und verlierst dadurch Grip den Du für die Kurvenfahrt brauchst -> Untersteuern


----------



## ak1504 (14. November 2014)

As confirmed by Marco, Kunos Simulazioni plans on adding around 30 cars from various manufacturers to the simulation in 2015. In regards to the recently-announced Ford & Alfa Romeo licenses, several models have been confirmed as the Alfa Romeo Daytona Type 33/2 as well as Ford’s legendary GT40 & Ford GT GT3 will be part of the title.

Furthermore, Marco also touches on the subject of missing night racing and wet weather in Assetto Corsa, two features that Kunos has decided against spending their resources on due to the fact that these features only appeal to a minority of hardcore sim racers.

Assetto Corsa - New Developer Interview | VirtualR - Sim Racing News


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. November 2014)

hallo zusammen,

könnte ihr das spiel bedenkenlos weiterempfehlenn?
ist das eher ein simulator oder doch ein arcade-race-game?

mfg


----------



## Ich 15 (15. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> könnte ihr das spiel bedenkenlos weiterempfehlenn?
> ist das eher ein simulator oder doch ein arcade-race-game?
> ...


 ist ziemlich arcade, wie nfs

Nein, im Ernst es ist eine waschechte Simulation. Man kann es jedem der eine Simulation sucht bedenkenlos empfehlen. Als Eingabegerät sollte dann natürlich auch am besten ein Lenkrad oder zumindest ein 360 Gamepad genutzt werden.


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. November 2014)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> ist ziemlich arcade, wie nfs
> 
> Nein, im Ernst es ist eine waschechte Simulation. Man kann es jedem der eine Simulation sucht bedenkenlos empfehlen. Als Eingabegerät sollte dann natürlich auch am besten ein Lenkrad oder zumindest ein 360 Gamepad genutzt werden.


 
Hab meine 360 Gamepads verkauft  ob ein Xbone Gamepad auch geht? 

Bin am überlegen AC oder P. Cars


----------



## IJOJOI (15. November 2014)

Am besten Beide


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. November 2014)

& was ich noch wissen wollte.

Kann ich mit 'nem Kumpel AC zocken?
Jeder auf seinem Gamepad.

Würde dazu den PC am TV anschließen


----------



## Ich 15 (15. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> & was ich noch wissen wollte.
> 
> Kann ich mit 'nem Kumpel AC zocken?
> Jeder auf seinem Gamepad.


 Split Screen gibt es nicht


amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hab meine 360 Gamepads verkauft  ob ein Xbone Gamepad auch geht?


geht natürlich



> Bin am überlegen AC oder P. Cars


Das lässt sich leicht beantworten


IJOJOI schrieb:


> Am besten Beide


  Cars kommt ja sowieso erst in 4 Monaten. Ansonsten finde ich noch RaceRoom spaßig


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. November 2014)

Kannst mir ein gutes Game mit Splitscreen empfehlen?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. November 2014)

Ich glaube du suchst eher ein arcade spiel. Mit gamepad aufm tv zu zweit etc. Sowas findest du bei sims nicht.


----------



## IJOJOI (15. November 2014)

Forza hätte sowas, aber AC ist da eine ganze Stufe(n) härter


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. November 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Forza hätte sowas, aber AC ist da eine ganze Stufe(n) härter


 
Forza für den PC?


----------



## Ich 15 (15. November 2014)

hmm coop 

Mario Kart 8

Auf PC gibt es da nicht viel, mir fällt gerade sogar gar kein Titel ein.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. November 2014)

Dirt, ist aber schonwas älter. Beim 3er gehts zumindest


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. November 2014)

Dirt 3 wird gekauft.

Weiters suche ich für mich einen *nicht *so *schweren*  Simulator?


----------



## Ich 15 (15. November 2014)

also Simcade 
Grid 1, Grid Autosport, und das kommende Project Cars bzw.das alte Shift 2 sollten deine Anforderungen erfüllen


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. November 2014)

Simcade  wieder was gelernt xD

Ah so? Project Cars ist nicht ein reiner Simu?


----------



## IJOJOI (15. November 2014)

Da gehen die Meinungen auseinander, ich finde Pcars ist eine reine Sim, mit der Möglichkeit sie zu Simcade anzupassen.

Das Pcars keine Sim ist, ist Blödsinn... 
AC sollte mal den gripfalloff bei den GT3 Wagen in den griff bekommen. Es ist zwar schon viel besser geworden, aber der Gripverlust ist mir persönlich immer noch nicht progressiv genug.

Bei den meisten funktioniert es schon ganz gut


----------



## Ich 15 (15. November 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Da gehen die Meinungen auseinander, ich finde Pcars ist eine reine Sim, mit der Möglichkeit sie zu Simcade anzupassen.


Ja, das meinte ich. Es erscheint auch für Konsolen, deswegen ist bei Bedarf eine brauchbare Gamepadsteuerung ein muss. AC wird mit Gamepad nie richtig Spaß machen.


----------



## IJOJOI (15. November 2014)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Ja, das meinte ich. Es erscheint auch für Konsolen, deswegen ist bei Bedarf eine brauchbare Gamepadsteuerung ein muss. AC wird mit Gamepad nie richtig Spaß machen.


 
Um ehrlich zu sein, finde ich die AC Gamepadsteuerung richtig gut gelungen 
Bin zwar absolut kein Gamepad spieler, aber konnte mich doch relativ gut damit zurechtfinden


----------



## ak1504 (15. November 2014)

Ja in die hat Kunos Zeit investiert anstatt mal den Netcode zu überarbeiten und bei den gängigen Wheels mal endlich alle Buttons zu unterstützen...


----------



## IJOJOI (15. November 2014)

Besonders das ich mit Dem Wheelbuttons keine Tasten wie Pause belegen kann ist grauenhaft...


----------



## ak1504 (15. November 2014)

Das kommt noch dazu... Und da wir grad beim Pause Menü sind: Es ist nervig das man nichmal die Steuerung/FFB im Pausemenü ändern kann sondern jedes Mal das Rennen wieder beenden/vom Server gehen muss...

Es fährt sich mitlerweile echt gut und Optik passt auch aber an der Praxistauglichkeit fehlts an allen Ecken...


----------



## msdd63 (15. November 2014)

Ich kann es sehr empfehlen. Es ist eine reine Simulation


----------



## mr.4EvEr (15. November 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Das kommt noch dazu... Und da wir grad beim Pause Menü sind: Es ist nervig das man nichmal die Steuerung/FFB im Pausemenü ändern kann sondern jedes Mal das Rennen wieder beenden/vom Server gehen muss...
> 
> Es fährt sich mitlerweile echt gut und Optik passt auch aber an der Praxistauglichkeit fehlts an allen Ecken...


 
Das stimmt.
An der Benutzerfreundlichkeit muss wirklich noch gearbeitet werden.
Trotz dessen ist AC mMn für alle, die eine Simulation suchen, ein Pflichtkauf.

P.S. Ich lade seit 4,5 Stunden mein neues YT Video hoch... (16k Leitung, bei 17 min Länge und 1080p60 ).
In einer halben Stunde sollte es hochgeladen sein.


----------



## ak1504 (15. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fXqX1HJ2CIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## msdd63 (15. November 2014)

Also wird nichts aus 24h bzw. Nachtrennen und auch nichts aus wechselem Wetter. Sehr schade! Und das würde nur eine Minderheit der Simracer intersieren? Das glaube ich nicht!





ak1504 schrieb:


> As confirmed by Marco, Kunos Simulazioni plans on adding around 30 cars from various manufacturers to the simulation in 2015. In regards to the recently-announced Ford & Alfa Romeo licenses, several models have been confirmed as the Alfa Romeo Daytona Type 33/2 as well as Ford’s legendary GT40 & Ford GT GT3 will be part of the title.
> 
> Furthermore, Marco also touches on the subject of missing night racing and wet weather in Assetto Corsa, two features that Kunos has decided against spending their resources on due to the fact that these features only appeal to a minority of hardcore sim racers.
> 
> Assetto Corsa - New Developer Interview | VirtualR - Sim Racing News


----------



## msdd63 (15. November 2014)

Die Trabi Mod ist ganz originell. Die Rükspiegel gehen gar nicht. Die sehen den Originalen nicht mal ähnlich. Ich durfte ca. 25 Jahre meines Lebens täglich Trabis hören. Der Sound der Mod ist weit daneben.





ak1504 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (15. November 2014)

Mein neues Video ist endlich hochgeladen.  
Es kann sein, dass ihr das Video erst in ein paar Minuten FullHD und 60 Fps anschauen könnt...
Ich würde mich übrigens über ein Feedback zu meinem Video wieder sehr freuen. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i4XKqC-F1e8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IJOJOI (15. November 2014)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Also wird nichts aus 24h bzw. Nachtrennen und auch nichts aus wechselem Wetter. Sehr schade! Und das würde nur eine Minderheit der Simracer intersieren? Das glaube ich nicht!


 
/Sign!
Wetter und Tag/Nachtwechsel gehören für mich dazu. RF2 hat es doch auch zusammenbekommen


----------



## 1awd1 (15. November 2014)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Also wird nichts aus 24h bzw. Nachtrennen und auch nichts aus wechselem Wetter. Sehr schade! Und das würde nur eine Minderheit der Simracer intersieren? Das glaube ich nicht!



Klingt für mich nach lahmer Ausrede. Nachtrennen und Wetter sind bestimmt nicht nur für eine Minderheit interessant. Erst die Tage bin ich wieder die Nos in cars bei Nacht und Sturm gefahren, das ist einfach ein unbeschreibliches Erlebnis. Schade, dass Kunos das nicht geregelt bekommt...


----------



## msdd63 (15. November 2014)

Ich frage mich auch was die Nordschleife ohne Nacht und Wetterwechsel soll. Da machen einen Aufwand mit Laserscan usw und dann gibt es da keine 24j Rennen. Das muss man nicht verstehen.


----------



## msdd63 (15. November 2014)

Auch in Spa gibt es 24h Rennen


----------



## ak1504 (15. November 2014)

Die 24h Tracks bei Nacht sind Pflichtprogramm...


----------



## msdd63 (15. November 2014)

Genau. Aber wie bekommen wir Kunos dazu das doch noch ins Spiel zu bringen?


----------



## Ich 15 (15. November 2014)

gar nicht. Sie haben von Anfang an gesagt das es keine Nachtrennen und Wetter geben wird.(Viellicht etwas für AC 2) Aus meiner Sicht gibt es auch wichtigeres an AC zu schrauben.(KI z.B.)


----------



## iKimi22 (16. November 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Ja in die hat Kunos Zeit investiert anstatt mal den Netcode zu überarbeiten und bei den gängigen Wheels mal endlich alle Buttons zu unterstützen...


 
Dir ist schon klar, dass der Dev für den netcode nicht den Support für die Steuerung zuständig ist ?? 
Giovanni Ramogli oder wie der heißt, macht Steuerung, also Wheel, Gamepad, Occulus Rift usw.
Netcode kommt vom Stefano Casillo..


----------



## iKimi22 (16. November 2014)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich auch was die Nordschleife ohne Nacht und Wetterwechsel soll. Da machen einen Aufwand mit Laserscan usw und dann gibt es da keine 24j Rennen. Das muss man nicht verstehen.


 
Die Engine unterstützt keine mehreren Lichtquellen die notwendig sind, um in der Nacht und im Regen zu fahren.
Schließlich ist es nie "hell" wenn es regnet, von daher braucht man in Spielen auch die Frontlichter.
Da aber wie gesagt die Engine keine Frontlichter darstellen kann, war es schon klar dass beides nicht kommen wird.
Assetto 2 muss das dann natürlich aber bieten.


----------



## ak1504 (16. November 2014)

Kunos Simulazioni war es die von Next Gen Grafik gesprochen/das Spiel beworben haben und da is es einfach irgendwie lächerlich eine Engine zu haben die nur 1ne Lichtquelle darstellen kann oder ?

Schon enttäuschend wo es doch so gut aussieht...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (16. November 2014)

Ich hätte mal gerne eine verlässliche Quelle für die Behauptung, dass nur eine Lichtquelle möglich ist.

Und an alle anderen: Könnt ihr mal bitte aufhören AC des Öfteren in den Dreck zu ziehen?
Die Konkurrenz hat ebenfalls ihre Schwierigkeiten...
RaceRoom hat einen einfacher umgesetzten Boxenstop.
Ebenfalls keinen Tag/Nachtwechsel und Regen.
Keine Lasergescannten Strecken.
Als ich das letzte mal gespielt habe, hatte es noch keine Serversuche.
Die Setupwerte entsprechen dort außerdem nicht der Realität.
Reifenabnützung und Spritverbrauch gibt es auch nicht.
Kein dynamischer Streckengrip.
Die Grafik ist auch schlechter.

Für pCars und RFactor2 würde man sicherlich auch vieles finden.

Merkt ihr jetzt, worum es mir geht?
Im Moment gibt es nicht die perfekte Simulation, aber für mich ist AC einfach mit Abstand die Beste. 
Außerdem ist ja noch keine NextGen Simulation fertig, also freut euch an dem was ihr habt und kritisiert nicht immer das was ihr (noch) nicht habt.


----------



## IJOJOI (16. November 2014)

Ich denke, es ist wichtig, auch Kritik an allen Sims anzubringen, denn perfekt ist keine von ihnen.
Das hat nichts mit "in den Dreck ziehen" zu tun, sondern ist eher konstruktive Kritik, die ich so auch im AC forum oder einem anderen offiziellen Forum äußere. 

mMn ist doch genau das der Sinn diesen Diskussionsthreads, indem sich sowieso viel zu wenig tut 

Kleiner, nicht böse gemeinter Tipp noch: Jeder hat sein Lieblingsspiel, speziell im Sim-Racing Sektor 
wird es (komischerweise) sehr schnell persönlich genommen. Auch ich habe diesen Fehler gemacht 

Jede Sim hat im Moment genug Luft für Verbesserungen, und ich bin davon überzeugt, dass alle gut werden.


----------



## ak1504 (16. November 2014)

*mr.4EvEr*: Was soll die Aufregung ? Und denkst du ich wäre "der" R3E Fanboy das du mir damit ein auswischen kannst ? Lächerlich... Ich mag alle Games und bevorzuge keines... Und ich habe lediglich meine Enttäuschung kundgetan da mir AC in letzter Zeit immer besser gefällt... Das sollte man eigentlich locker da raus lesen können aber egal... Und wie gesagt is Kunos die Firma die mit "Next Gen" Grafik Werbung machte und nich Sector3... Das nur mal am Rande...


----------



## eye_of_fire (17. November 2014)

Es gibt bei AC wirklich wichtigere Baustellen als Tag/Nacht-Wechsel und Regenrennen. Dazu zählt die Benutzerfreundlichkeit die schon angesprochen wurde und für Random-Races und Ligabetrieb ein Flaggensystem (blaue und gelbe Flaggen) ohne auf 3rd-Party-Apps zurückgreifen zu müssen.


----------



## zinki (17. November 2014)

eye_of_fire schrieb:


> Es gibt bei AC wirklich wichtigere Baustellen als Tag/Nacht-Wechsel und Regenrennen. Dazu zählt die Benutzerfreundlichkeit die schon angesprochen wurde und für Random-Races und Ligabetrieb ein Flaggensystem (blaue und gelbe Flaggen) ohne auf 3rd-Party-Apps zurückgreifen zu müssen.



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele! Endlich mal jemand, der noch erkennt, dass ein Flaggensystem samt evtl. Pflichtboxenstopp (wenn man zu oft Abkürzt) fehlt und die Benutzerfreundlichkeit "krankt" vor allem beim Servermanagement.

 Dazu bitte noch ein vernünftiges Schadenmodell (nicht nur neue Texturen sondern Verformungen) plus vernünftiger Schaden (mit Vollspeed im 90° Winkel in die Bande ist kein Weiterfahren möglich! In AC schon). 

 Im Übrigen macht das mehr eine Simulation aus als noch 10 verschiedene Autos oder Strecken (das alles konnte ein Uralt Race07 schon).

 Trotzdem muss man sagen: Man wirft AC an ist auf der Strecke und man hat sofort Fun.


----------



## eye_of_fire (17. November 2014)

Pflichtboxenstopp für Cutting wäre eine feine Sache, aber ich fürchte für Random-Races nicht umsetzbar, weil die Rennen meist zu kurz sind. Stell Dir mal ein enges Rennen in Monza vor...der Zweite cuttet in der letzten Runde, wann will der seinen Boxenstopp machen? Eine Zeitstrafe plus x-Sekunden wäre evtl. eine Alternative zu Pflichtboxenstopps
Edit. was das Schadensmodell angeht, hast Du völlig recht Zinki!


----------



## msdd63 (17. November 2014)

Das hat nichts mit meckern und schlecht reden zu tun. Schließlich sind Foren und zum äußern von Kritik und Meinungen da. Bei den Autos funktionieren die Scheinwerfer und die Nordschleife schleife kommt. Also kann man als Spieler davon ausgehen das auch noch Nachtrennen dazu kommen. Und in eine Situation gehört auch wechselndes Wetter. Dass das beides nicht kommt ist kein Beinbruch und Assetto Corsa ein tolles Spiel in das viel Zeit stecke und viel Spaß habe. Aber Kritik und Meinungen sollten erlaubt sein. Das wollen ja auch die Entwickler sehen um auf die Wünsche der Spieler einzugehen.


----------



## zinki (17. November 2014)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit meckern und schlecht reden zu tun. Schließlich sind Foren und zum äußern von Kritik und Meinungen da. Bei den Autos funktionieren die Scheinwerfer und die Nordschleife schleife kommt. Also kann man als Spieler davon ausgehen das auch noch Nachtrennen dazu kommen. Und in eine Situation gehört auch wechselndes Wetter. Dass das beides nicht kommt ist kein Beinbruch und Assetto Corsa ein tolles Spiel in das viel Zeit stecke und viel Spaß habe. Aber Kritik und Meinungen sollten erlaubt sein. Das wollen ja auch die Entwickler sehen um auf die Wünsche der Spieler einzugehen.


 
 Wenn Sie Kritik wollen, frage ich mich aber warum ich mich nicht ordnungsgemäß in ihrem Forum anmelden kann. 
 Tut mir Leid aber mir ist völlig schleierhaft, warum ich mich im OFFIZIELLEN Supportforum mit meiner Steam-ID verifizieren soll!
 Ich will und habe auch keinen Grund dafür meine Steam-ID preiszugeben! 




> Pflichtboxxenstopp für Cutting wäre eine feine Sache, aber ich fürchte für Random-Races nicht umsetzbar, weil die Rennen meist zu kurz sind. Stell Dir mal ein enges Rennen in Monza vor...der Zweite cuttet in der letzten Runde, wann will der seinen Boxenstopp machen? Eine Zeitstrafe plus x-Sekunden wäre evtl. eine Alternative zu Pflichtboxenstopps
> Edit. was das Schadensmodell angeht, hast Du völlig recht Zinki!


 
 Jo irgendein vernünftiges Regelwerk - wie bei echten Rennen auch (ist ja schließlich eine "Simulation") - ist einfach nötig. Ich Spiele es echt gern im MP aber runterbremsen auf 50 km/h ist quatsch vor allem wenn man nicht cuttet sondern allgemein mit einer gewissen Anzahl an Reifen von der Strecke kommt. Zieht einfach ordentlich am Spielspaß.
 Ich müsste mir nochmal anschauen, wie es bei Race07 geregelt ist, wenn man in der letzten Runde "cuttet".


----------



## eye_of_fire (17. November 2014)

zinki schrieb:


> Wenn Sie Kritik wollen, frage ich mich aber warum ich mich nicht ordnungsgemäß in ihrem Forum anmelden kann.
> Tut mir Leid aber mir ist völlig schleierhaft, warum ich mich im OFFIZIELLEN Supportforum mit meiner Steam-ID verifizieren soll!
> Ich will und habe auch keinen Grund dafür meine Steam-ID preiszugeben!


Um 'Raubkopierer' auszuschliessen möchte Kunos das man sich mit seiner Steam-ID im offiziellen Forum anmeldet


----------



## zinki (17. November 2014)

eye_of_fire schrieb:


> Um 'Raubkopierer' auszuschliessen möchte Kunos das man sich mit seiner Steam-ID im offiziellen Forum anmeldet


 
 Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, warum die als erste - zumindest kenn ichs nicht von anderen - das machen müssen. Ich finde die ID geht niemand was an zumal ich auch nicht nachvollziehen kann, was mit der ID dann noch anderweitig gemacht wird. 
 Ist zwar schön und gut, dass man sich auch ohne ID anmelden kann - einfacher Account - aber dann kann man weder lesen noch schreiben. Im Nachgang - oder evtl. in den AGBs - wird's dann erwähnt.

 Daher kann ich persönlich nur über inoffizielle Forenseiten mir den Changelog anschauen - der ja nicht mal in Steam gepflegt wird - oder mir Infos holen.


----------



## eye_of_fire (17. November 2014)

Mal andersherum gefragt,warum möchtest Du Deine Steam-ID dort nicht angeben
Ich sehe da absolut keine Nachteile
Den Changelog kannst Du Dir in-game ansehen


----------



## zinki (17. November 2014)

Also zum Changelog: für die letzten drei Changelogs wurde mir erst Tage später angezeigt. Ich musste auf diversen Seiten mir den Changelog zusammen sammeln. Hab aber mittlerweile eine Seite gefunden, die ziemlich schnell Up-to-date ist.

 Zur ID: Ersten geht sie keinem was an! Zweitens habe ich keine Ahnung was mit meiner ID gemacht wird. Drittens ist die ID ein Teil meiner Privatsphäre, die ich nicht preis geben will. Ich hätte nichts gegen eine "Du kannst Sie angeben" aber nicht eine "du musst sie angeben".


----------



## -Shorty- (17. November 2014)

zinki schrieb:


> Zur ID: Ersten geht sie keinem was an! Zweitens habe ich keine Ahnung was mit meiner ID gemacht wird. Drittens ist die ID ein Teil meiner Privatsphäre, die ich nicht preis geben will. Ich hätte nichts gegen eine "Du kannst Sie angeben" aber nicht eine "du musst sie angeben".


 
So ein Quark, die Steam-ID ist kein virtueller Perso! 

zu erstens: Diese ID wurde eingeführt um deinen Account dir zu zuordnen und besitzt außer einer Regions-ID nichts was auf dich schließen ließe. 
zu zweitens: Klärt sich wenn man sich mit erstens beschäftigt.
zu drittens: Ist nicht teil deiner Privatssphäre sondern der Steam-AGB's.

Steam-Wiki

Bevor man etwas so verteufelt besser erstmal belesen. 
Davon abgesehen dürfte deine Steam-ID weit mehr Leuten bekannt sein als dir lieb ist. Oder was glaubst du wie die für dich vorgeschlagenen Spiele auf der Store Seite zustande kommen?


----------



## zinki (17. November 2014)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> So ein Quark, die Steam-ID ist kein virtueller Perso!
> 
> zu erstens: Diese ID wurde eingeführt um deinen Account dir zu zuordnen und besitzt außer einer Regions-ID nichts was auf dich schließen ließe.
> zu zweitens: Klärt sich wenn man sich mit erstens beschäftigt.
> ...



Eben drum will ich net, dass es noch mehr wissen (ein ganzes neues Forum).
Klar ist die ID ein Teil meiner persönlichen Privatsphäre. Nehmen wir an ich habe auf Steam Daten preis gegeben, die ich nur Steam geben will und ich gebe dem AC Forum Daten, die nur für dieses Forum bestimmt sind. Nun kann man aber an Hand meiner ID von Steam die Daten auslesen, die ich dort angeben habe. Wie du schreibst: Meine ID ist meinem Account zugeordnet, ergo kann man meine Daten auslesen.

 Warum muss man sich eig. dafür rechtfertigen, keine Daten von sich preis geben zu wollen? Es gehen schon genug Daten - ohne das ich es will - durchs Netz. Da muss man ja nicht noch selbst nachhelfen.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. November 2014)

Nein die ID ist nicht Teil deiner Privatssphäre. Und aus deiner ID kann man nur ablesen ob du aus Europa kommst, Entwickler oder Endkunde bist, mehr nicht.

Du kannst beliebig viele Steam-ID's besitzen aber nur eine Perso-ID, wirds langsam klar? Befass dich mal mit der Steam-ID, deine Mutmaßungen sind völlig für die Katz.

Für deinen Datenschutz musst du dich nicht rechtfertigen, nur für Aussagen die offensichtlich Falsch sind und auf Unwissenheit beruhen.


----------



## zinki (17. November 2014)

> A *SteamID* is a unique identifier used to identify a Steam account. It is also used to refer to a user's Steam Community profile page.


 
 Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann kann man über die ID - wenn ich sie mit einem Steam Community Profile verbunden habe - auf die Daten meines Community Profils schließen!?



> Du kannst beliebig viele Steam-ID's besitzen


 
 Dann frage ich mich noch mehr, warum AC meine - bzw. eine x-beliebige - ID haben will. 



> Befass dich mal mit der Steam-ID, deine Mutmaßungen sind völlig für die Katz.


 
 Werde ich mal tun zumal du mit deiner Aussage über beliebig viele IDs gewisse Möglichkeiten eröffnest.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. November 2014)

Wenn du dein Steam Profil nicht öffentlich gemacht hast sieht man nix, außer deinem Avatar und dem Steamname. 

AC Unity will diese ID um 1. Ein Original zu verifizieren. 2. Um zu ermitteln aus welcher Region die meisten Spieler kommen. (für Patches oder eventuelle lokale Probleme, wie Authentifizierungsserver)
(Und 3. um zu prüfen ob du als Europäer versuchst mit einem RU-Key zu spielen.) 

Hintergrund sind einfach finanzielle Interessen, bzw. Steuern.


Um mal Back to Topic zu kommen, gibts für Assetto Corsa hier eine Community für gelegentliche Ausfahrten? 
Hab endlich mein Fanatec CSR Wheel aber bislang nur Nordscheife in pCars gerockt. 

Also gibts hier irgendwo PCGH Member die Interesse an gemeinsamen Rennen haben?


----------



## zinki (17. November 2014)

1. Dann können Sie ja doch auf meine Account Infos zugreifen (um zu sehen ob ich das Spiel habe). Dazu noch wenn ich es Privat habe außer Steamname und Avatar, wie können Sie dann mein Spiel verifizieren?!
2. Wenn ich mir verschiedene IDs machen kann, woher sollen Sie das Land kennen zumal ja hier auch 1. zugreift (zumindest bei kurzem Überfliegen des Wikis).
3. Siehe dazu 2. und 3.

Also iwie komm ich mit deinen Erklärungen nicht weiter ...


----------



## Black Buty (17. November 2014)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Um mal Back to Topic zu kommen, gibts für Assetto Corsa hier eine Community für gelegentliche Ausfahrten?
> Hab endlich mein Fanatec CSR Wheel aber bislang nur Nordscheife in pCars gerockt.
> 
> Also gibts hier irgendwo PCGH Member die Interesse an gemeinsamen Rennen haben?



Hier!!


----------



## killer196 (17. November 2014)

Wegen zusammenfahren: ich fahr jeden abend. Ansonsten gibts die Schwarzbierbude, da fahren auch mittlerweile n paar nette leute.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. November 2014)

zinki schrieb:


> 1. Dann können Sie ja doch auf meine Account Infos zugreifen (um zu sehen ob ich das Spiel habe). Dazu noch wenn ich es Privat habe außer Steamname und Avatar, wie können Sie dann mein Spiel verifizieren?!
> 2. Wenn ich mir verschiedene IDs machen kann, woher sollen Sie das Land kennen zumal ja hier auch 1. zugreift (zumindest bei kurzem Überfliegen des Wikis).
> 3. Siehe dazu 2. und 3.
> 
> Also iwie komm ich mit deinen Erklärungen nicht weiter ...


 
Alle deine Fragen kann ich dir auch nicht beantworten, weils auch schnell ins Tausendstel geht. Aber Fakt ist deine Steam ID beinhaltet zum größten Teil nur Steamrelevante Info's und keine sensiblen persönlichen Daten.

Der Hintergrund dürfte eher sein, dass es vor Jahren mal gehackte Steamversionen gab. Damit konnte man alles ausm Store 4 free laden. Ich gehe jetzt nicht weiter darauf ein aber ich denke dass dort enorme Verluste eingefahren wurden und Steam nun mit der Steam-ID eine Möglichkeit geschaffen hat den Besitz des Spiels nachzuweisen ohne jedesmal einen Kaufbeleg und seinen Perso an den Publisher faxen zu müssen.


@ den Rest: added mich einer in Steam?  Name:  TheOne
   brauch noch jemand meine ID?


----------



## killer196 (17. November 2014)

Nenn mal deinen aktuellen namen, nicht den des accounts 
Edit: TheOne ist ja ne nadel in heuhaufen. 280000 ergebnisse B)


----------



## -Shorty- (17. November 2014)

Suchste den hier: 432514326


----------



## killer196 (17. November 2014)

Geadded


----------



## msdd63 (17. November 2014)

Release wahrschinlich erst Januar 2015
Assetto Corsa: Release 2014 möglicherweise in Gefahr


----------



## mr.4EvEr (17. November 2014)

Ich möchte mich für meinen etwas zu kritischen Post entschuldigen.
Aber mir kam es eben so vor, dass AC mehr oder weniger bewusst von manchen Usern schlecht geredet wird.
Ich behaupte nicht, dass AC fertig ist, es ist aber auch "nur" eine 1.0.x Release Candidate, also noch keine fertige 1.0.
Und mit meiner Aufzählung wollte ich nur zeigen, dass andere Games auch noch nicht wirklich weiter sind....

Ich spiele ja selbst auch RaceRoom und habe relativ viele Inhalte (DTM+Season Pass, GT Masters und in etwa die Hälfte der restlichen Inhalte), wollte aber nur zeigen, dass man jedes Spiel schlecht reden könnte, wenn man sich nur auf die negativen Aspekte bezieht.
Und man sollte eben nicht ungeduldig sein...immerhin ist AC im Moment sozusagen zwischen Steam Early Beta Access und einer finalen Version.




msdd63 schrieb:


> Release wahrschinlich erst Januar 2015
> Assetto Corsa: Release 2014 möglicherweise in Gefahr


 
Lieber kommt der Release später und das Spiel ist fertig.
Es ist mMn schon längst so weit, um viel Spaß zu haben.
Und wenn Kunos länger braucht, sollen sie sich Zeit lassen, sofern die längere Entwicklungsphase mit einem noch besserem Gesamtpaket belohnt wird.


----------



## eye_of_fire (18. November 2014)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Um mal Back to Topic zu kommen, gibts für Assetto Corsa hier eine Community für gelegentliche Ausfahrten?
> Hab endlich mein Fanatec CSR Wheel aber bislang nur Nordscheife in pCars gerockt.
> Also gibts hier irgendwo PCGH Member die Interesse an gemeinsamen Rennen haben?


Hier -> Assetto Corsa


----------



## -Shorty- (18. November 2014)

eye_of_fire schrieb:


> Hier -> Assetto Corsa


 

Ja vielen Dank, Google zu nutzen fällt mir immer so schwer.

"...gibts für Assetto Corsa *hier* eine Community..."


----------



## ak1504 (18. November 2014)

Schwarzbierbude - Dein freundlicher AC-Server


----------



## Ich 15 (18. November 2014)

bitte löschen


----------



## iKimi22 (18. November 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Schwarzbierbude - Dein freundlicher AC-Server


 
bin auch jetzt dort. HWL, CB und hier gibt es zwar 3 Gruppen wo man fahren kann, aber mit vollen Servern machts mehr Spass.

@eye_of_fire: Schalte das Frontlicht an und suche das Licht auf der Straße. Du wirst es nicht finden, weil AC nur die Reflektion der Umgebung darstellen kann.

Zur Steam-ID Pflicht: Problem war einfach, dass Cracker sich auf dem FOrum angemeldet hatten wegen Fehlern und die Ihre Arbeit ins supporten unnötig investiert haben. Find ich fair.


----------



## eye_of_fire (18. November 2014)

Deatroy schrieb:


> ....@eye_of_fire: Schalte das Frontlicht an und suche das Licht auf der Straße. Du wirst es nicht finden, weil AC nur die Reflektion der Umgebung darstellen kann.


Ich glaube Du hast den Falschen angesprochen??


----------



## ak1504 (19. November 2014)

Assetto Corsa ★ Ginetta G55 GT4 @ Zandvoort [60fps] 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hvBXUt2qmTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## msdd63 (19. November 2014)

Ich habe eine dringende Bitte! Hat von Euch schon mal jemand bei "SIM DREAM STORE" ein Auto gekauft? Ich habe mir den Jaguar gekauft und über PayPal bezahlt. Nun komme ich aber nicht an das Auto ran. Da steht das der Warenkorb erfolgreich gespeichert wurde. Das Problem ist das ich keinen Warenkorb finde und daher nicht an das Auto komme.


----------



## killer196 (19. November 2014)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine dringende Bitte! Hat von Euch schon mal jemand bei "SIM DREAM STORE" ein Auto gekauft? Ich habe mir den Jaguar gekauft und über PayPal bezahlt. Nun komme ich aber nicht an das Auto ran. Da steht das der Warenkorb erfolgreich gespeichert wurde. Das Problem ist das ich keinen Warenkorb finde und daher nicht an das Auto komme.



Was für n jaguar für was


----------



## ak1504 (19. November 2014)

Für sowas sollte es da einen Support geben... Wobei Sim Dream... Naja...


----------



## msdd63 (19. November 2014)

Jaguar XKR-S. Natürlich für Assetto Corsa


----------



## msdd63 (20. November 2014)

Wobei Sim Dream...? Sind die negativ bekannt? Die kann man natürlich per Mail anschreiben. Da ich aber kaum englisch kann wird das wohl nichts bringen.





ak1504 schrieb:


> Für sowas sollte es da einen Support geben... Wobei Sim Dream... Naja...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (20. November 2014)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Wobei Sim Dream...? Sind die negativ bekannt? Die kann man natürlich per Mail anschreiben. Da ich aber kaum englisch kann wird das wohl nichts bringen.


 
Ich habe auf RaceDepartment mal gelesen, dass die angeblich Forza konvertieren....
Ich bin bei kostenpflichtigen Mods jedenfalls sehr vorsichtig...


----------



## Beam39 (21. November 2014)

Ich hab nach langer Zeit vorhin mal kurz AC angeschmissen und hab gesehen dass es jetzt in der Box-Einstellung eine zusätzliche Einstellungsmöglichkeit von FFB-Stärke und Dämpfung gibt. Wie funktioniert das jetzt da? Normalerweise stellt man dass ja im Menü ein, ist das dazu da im Veränderungen am FFB vornehmen zu können ohne zurück ins Menü zu müssen?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (22. November 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich hab nach langer Zeit vorhin mal kurz AC angeschmissen und hab gesehen dass es jetzt in der Box-Einstellung eine zusätzliche Einstellungsmöglichkeit von FFB-Stärke und Dämpfung gibt. Wie funktioniert das jetzt da? Normalerweise stellt man dass ja im Menü ein, ist das dazu da im Veränderungen am FFB vornehmen zu können ohne zurück ins Menü zu müssen?


 
Diese Einstellung gibt es schon lange.
Solange beide Werte im Setup 100% sind, wird der Wert aus den Settings übernommen.
Hast du beispielsweise im Menu 50% FFB Stärke gewählt und stellst im Setup auf 80%, dann hast du 50% * 80% = 40%.
Somit kannst du bei jedem einzelnen Fahrzeug das FFB anpassen.

Ich kann euch übrigens allen das FFB Anti Clippling Tool ans Herz legen:
http://www.assettocorsa.net/forum/index.php?threads/force-feedback-anti-clipping-tool.14165/

Dieses liest das Force Feedback beim Fahren aus und erkennt Clipping, also sozusagen zu starke Ausschläge.

Vorgehensweise:
ForceFeedback AntiClipping Tool installieren und aktivieren.
Auf der Strecke mit komplettem Standardsetup 5 Minuten (bei jedem Fahrzeug) fehlerfrei fahren.
Und sobald ein Wert angezeigt wird, diesen im Fahrzeugsetup übernehmen.
Erst dann mit diesem Wert die Setups aufbauen.

Das hammermäßige ist einfach, dass Schläge weitestgehend vermieden werden, das schont das Lenkrad und erhöht vor allem den Realismus.
Im Generellen wird das FFB dadurch ziemlich weich, um eben Reserven für Spitzen zu haben, dies stört mich jedoch nicht weiter.
Ich fahre jedenfalls nur noch mit dem Wert aus dem Anti Clipping Tool.

Kleiner Tip: Falls ihr merkt, dass die Ausschläge auf Curbs, oder bei Gripverlust deutlich zu hoch sind, hilft es auch diese Werte im Menu zu reduzieren und dann nochmal zu fahren.


----------



## Beam39 (22. November 2014)

Danke dir!

Was für FFB-Einstellung fährst du Ingame und am Lenkrad? (Fanatec vorausgesetzt für Lenkradeinstellung)

Ich fuchtel da immernoch rum. Man liest desöfteren das zu hohes FFB die Details verschluckt, wenn ich das aber zu weich einstelle spür ich fast gar nix mehr. 

Was mich auch stört ist dass das Federn vom Fahrzeug nicht richtig rüberkommt am Lenkrad, sprich man kennt das ja wenn das Fahrzeug in unebenen Abschnitten hochfedert und beim runterfedern müsste normalerweise das Lenkrad sich hin und her bewegen.

So richtig glücklich bin ich noch immer nicht.


----------



## ak1504 (22. November 2014)

Hatte das FFB Tool auch letztens zum erstem mal getestet da es nervte mit selben Einstellungen angeblich dauernd im Clipping zu sein nach den letzten AC Updates.

Hat gut was gebracht der Gerät. FFB war spürbar besser nach gefundener Einstellung.


----------



## iKimi22 (22. November 2014)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Wobei Sim Dream...? Sind die negativ bekannt? Die kann man natürlich per Mail anschreiben. Da ich aber kaum englisch kann wird das wohl nichts bringen.


 
Ja, sind alles RIP's und Leute wie du die das mit Geld unterstützen "zerstören" ehrliches Modding IMO.
Man sieht doch an einigen Dingen wie die Fließbandproduktion und Releases, dass das nicht richtiges Modding ist.
Du wirst keine Hilfe vom Admin dort bekommen, sorry 

Genauso wie Knoxi die illegalen Mods bei Computerbase shared, einfach traurig.
Am besten man unterstützt nur die Mods von RaceDepartment oder Assetto website, da kann man halbwegs legal unterwegs sein.


----------



## msdd63 (22. November 2014)

Deren Website sieht eigentlich seriös aus. Und eine gesunde Skepsis habe ich eigentlich auch. Habe ich wohl 4,99 Euro Lehrgeld gezahlt. 





mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Ich habe auf RaceDepartment mal gelesen, dass die angeblich Forza konvertieren....
> Ich bin bei kostenpflichtigen Mods jedenfalls sehr vorsichtig...


----------



## msdd63 (22. November 2014)

Ich will nichts zerstören. Du musst Leuten wie mir schon zugestehen, das man nicht die Erfahrung hat um Abzocke sofort zu erkennen. Ich verdiene,wie bestimmt Du auch, mein Geld hart und gebe es nicht leichtsinnig aus, auch wenn es nur 4,99 Euro waren. 





 Deatroy schrieb:


> Ja, sind alles RIP's und Leute wie du die das mit Geld unterstützen "zerstören" ehrliches Modding IMO.
> Man sieht doch an einigen Dingen wie die Fließbandproduktion und Releases, dass das nicht richtiges Modding ist.
> Du wirst keine Hilfe vom Admin dort bekommen, sorry
> 
> ...


----------



## iKimi22 (22. November 2014)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich will nichts zerstören. Du musst Leuten wie mir schon zugestehen, das man nicht die Erfahrung hat um Abzocke sofort zu erkennen. Ich verdiene,wie bestimmt Du auch, mein Geld hart und gebe es nicht leichtsinnig aus, auch wenn es nur 4,99 Euro waren.



In der Tat, hart verdientes Geld.
Auf der einen Seite ist es natürlich schade für DICH, aber mich würden schon die Preise irgendwie stutzig machen^^
17€ für 5er Carpack... Simdream ist jetzt auch nicht wirklich bekannt fürs Modding.

Aber egal, solche Abzocker stören leider und die Moddingszene leidet drunter, nachdem anscheinend schon mehrere User dort gekauft haben...die beschweren sich ja irgendwann woanders wie hier :/


----------



## Andregee (23. November 2014)

Warum leidet die Moddingszene unter den Geschäftsgebaren solcher zwiespältigen Unternehmen? RIPS sind schon immer Gang und Gebe. Nur  bekommt man heute nicht mehr alles für lau. Der einzige der leidet ist derjenige, der es gewohnt ist, jeglichen Content gratis zu erhaschen


----------



## mr.4EvEr (23. November 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Danke dir!
> 
> Was für FFB-Einstellung fährst du Ingame und am Lenkrad? (Fanatec vorausgesetzt für Lenkradeinstellung)
> 
> ...


 
Das FFB Anti Clippung Tool alleine reicht nicht aus.
Man muss selbst auch ein wenig probieren.
Ich habe z.B. etwas zu hohe Curbvibrationen eingestellt gehabt.
Danach bin ich das selbige Fahrzeug wieder gefahren, dass Clipping war auf den Curbs niedriger. -> der empfohlene FFB Wert war höher.
Natürlich sollte man die Curbs schon etwas härter einstellen, aber man muss eben für sich selbst einen Kompromiss finden.

Bei mir war beispielsweise der 458 GT2 viel zu hart eingestellt. Am Kurven- ein und Ausgang hatte ich des Öfteren nerviges Clipping.
Durch das Tool fährt sich die Kiste jetzt deutlich besser. 


Was mich erfreut: Je länger ich an den FFB Settings schraube, desto näher kommen sich R3E und Assetto Corsa.
Es sind zwar durchaus noch Unterschiede vorhanden, aber seit den Updates in den beiden Games haben sie sich angenähert.


----------



## eye_of_fire (24. November 2014)

Andregee schrieb:


> Warum leidet die Moddingszene unter den Geschäftsgebaren solcher zwiespältigen Unternehmen? RIPS sind schon immer Gang und Gebe. Nur  bekommt man heute nicht mehr alles für lau. Der einzige der leidet ist derjenige, der es gewohnt ist, jeglichen Content gratis zu erhaschen


 Ganz einfach, weil die Modder die Content Scratch-Made bereitstellen und dafür evtl. ein Entgelt nehmen, sich rechtfertigen müssen. Und zwar gegenüber Usern die sich Rips gekauft haben und nicht zurfrieden damit waren. 
Außerdem sind solche Klamotten wie von der russichen Gruppe z.b. schlicht und ergreifend ihr Geld nicht wert und die echten Künstler unter den Moddern werden mit denen in einen Topf geschmissen


----------



## ak1504 (24. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WLs6ArpsAIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iKimi22 (24. November 2014)

eye_of_fire schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, weil die Modder die Content Scratch-Made bereitstellen und dafür evtl. ein Entgelt nehmen, sich rechtfertigen müssen. Und zwar gegenüber Usern die sich Rips gekauft haben und nicht zurfrieden damit waren.
> Außerdem sind solche Klamotten wie von der russichen Gruppe z.b. schlicht und ergreifend ihr Geld nicht wert und die echten Künstler unter den Moddern werden mit denen in einen Topf geschmissen



und die falsch investierten 5€-20€ je Mod könnten dann eher zu URD Paymod als Bsp. fließen anstatt den Rippern.
So war meine Denkweise.

@ak1504 Wo hast du den tollen Mod her?


----------



## eye_of_fire (24. November 2014)

Deatroy schrieb:


> und die falsch investierten 5€-20€ je Mod könnten dann eher zu URD Paymod als Bsp. fließen anstatt den Rippern.
> So war meine Denkweise.....


so ist es....der Mod für den ich zahlen würde, ist der Mazda 787B


----------



## eye_of_fire (24. November 2014)

Der externe Sound hört sich extremst schick an..


----------



## ak1504 (24. November 2014)

Deatroy schrieb:


> @ak1504 Wo hast du den tollen Mod her?



Videobeschreibung...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (24. November 2014)

eye_of_fire schrieb:


> so ist es....der Mod für den ich zahlen würde, ist der Mazda 787B



Für den würde ich warscheinlich auch ein paar Euros zahlen.
Der hat vor ein bis zwei Monaten im Video schon sehr weit entwickelt gewirkt...
Und in Verbindung mit den aktuellen LMP Fahrzeugen (Toyota und Audi R18 E-Tron Quattro, sowie dem Mercedes Sauber C9) wird das extrem geile Kombinationen auf Spa, LeMans usw. geben.


----------



## Andregee (25. November 2014)

Deatroy schrieb:


> und die falsch investierten 5€-20€ je Mod könnten dann eher zu URD Paymod als Bsp. fließen anstatt den Rippern.
> So war meine Denkweise.
> 
> @ak1504 Wo hast du den tollen Mod her?


Wer so mündig ist paymods im Netz zu finden, ist sicher auch befähigt, sich die nötigen Informationen dazu zu besorgen.


----------



## eye_of_fire (25. November 2014)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Für den würde ich warscheinlich auch ein paar Euros zahlen.
> Der hat vor ein bis zwei Monaten im Video schon sehr weit entwickelt gewirkt...
> Und in Verbindung mit den aktuellen LMP Fahrzeugen (Toyota und Audi R18 E-Tron Quattro, sowie dem Mercedes Sauber C9) wird das extrem geile Kombinationen auf Spa, LeMans usw. geben.


Wenn es iwann mal eine vernünftige Version von LeMans gibt


----------



## ak1504 (25. November 2014)

Die hätt ich auch gern ordentlich vermessen


----------



## eye_of_fire (25. November 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Die hätt ich auch gern ordentlich vermessen


Was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, da der 24h-Kurs ja zum Großteil aus öffentlichen Straßen besteht und somit nur einmal im Jahr Zeit wäre die Strecke zu vermessen


----------



## msdd63 (25. November 2014)

Der hat einen Hammersound!





ak1504 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iKimi22 (25. November 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Videobeschreibung...



@Andregee

Ich schau mir selten bis nie seine Videos an, tut mir leid.
Man könnte einfach einen Link wie andere User posten, anstatt seinen YT Account zu pushen


----------



## mr.4EvEr (26. November 2014)

Deatroy schrieb:


> @Andregee
> 
> Ich schau mir selten bis nie seine Videos an, tut mir leid.
> Man könnte einfach einen Link wie andere User posten, anstatt seinen YT Account zu pushen



Naja...auf der anderen Seite kann man sich so einen kurzen Überblick über den Mod verschaffen...
Ich werde jedenfalls weiterhin meine Videos posten...
Zumal durch Kommentare und verhältnismäßig langsame Hardware dort bei mir wirklich viel Zeitaufwand dahinter steckt.
Mein letztes Video hat alleine zum Informieren, Aufnehmen und Bearbeiten ca. 10 Stunden Zeit gekostet.

Edit: Übrigens handelt es sich bei dem R8 LMS Ultra mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit um eine Konvertierung...


----------



## ak1504 (27. November 2014)

Weswegen ich bei unsicherer Quelle drauf verzichten werden Links im Forum zu posten da es schon Probleme gab anderenorts.

Den gibts übrigens seit Montag auch aufm Racedepartment und er is immer noch da...


----------



## eye_of_fire (27. November 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Weswegen ich bei unsicherer Quelle drauf verzichten werden Links im Forum zu posten da es schon Probleme gab anderenorts.
> 
> Den gibts übrigens seit Montag auch aufm Racedepartment und er is immer noch da...


RD löscht Dateien nur auf Verlangen der Autoren/Rechteinhaber und nur deshalb ist der noch bei RD drin.


----------



## ak1504 (27. November 2014)

Ah ok.


----------



## ak1504 (28. November 2014)

Multiplayer - GT3 @ Spa...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q6Ds2msPhKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zinki (29. November 2014)

Gehts nur mir so oder haben hier auch andere das gefühl, dass die entwicklung nicht weiter geht ?!


----------



## Scalon (29. November 2014)

zinki schrieb:


> Gehts nur mir so oder haben hier auch andere das gefühl, dass die entwicklung nicht weiter geht ?!



im Vergleich zum Anfang ja, denn anfangs gab es alle 2 Wochen ein Update und inzwischen wird der Zyklus immer länger. Das es nicht weiter geht würde ich nicht behaupten bstimmt läuft einiges im Hintergrund nur wird es nicht so publiziert bzw suche ich nicht danach xD Ich bin aber der Meinung das die Entwickler auf einem guten Weg sind


----------



## mr.4EvEr (29. November 2014)

Scalon schrieb:


> im Vergleich zum Anfang ja, denn anfangs gab es alle 2 Wochen ein Update und inzwischen wird der Zyklus immer länger. Das es nicht weiter geht würde ich nicht behaupten bstimmt läuft einiges im Hintergrund nur wird es nicht so publiziert bzw suche ich nicht danach xD Ich bin aber der Meinung das die Entwickler auf einem guten Weg sind



Ich auch.
Außerdem hat man ja mit dem RC 1.0 Update gesehen, dass die Updates nun seltener, aber (hoffentlich) größer werden.


----------



## iKimi22 (29. November 2014)

Aktuell wird an der größten Baustelle gearbeitet und Beta Tests werden auch nur dafür sein: FMOD.
Sound muss noch deutlich verbessert werden!
Performance ist seit FMOD noch grottiger, daran arbeiten die auch noch.
Der Rest ist Nordschleife + Autos (nicht nur DLC's Karren, sondern auch die kostenlosen V1.0 Autos die nach und nach kommen werden)

Aber um dumme Kommentare zu stoppen: Die Devs die die Nordschleife und die Autos erstellen, arbeiten nicht an FMOD oder an der Engine...


----------



## Ritz186 (30. November 2014)

so wie ich das auch mitbekommen habe,haben die auch das urd(http://www.unitedracingdesign.net/) team mit ins bot geholt um in auftrag autos für kunos zu programmieren...die programmieren gerade wohl die corvette c7 und die GT PRO version C7.R ..vor kurzen habe ich auch gelesen das sie an ruf und irgend ein anderen fahrzeug arbeiten....


----------



## BartholomO (30. November 2014)

Das klingt auf jeden Fall super, denn im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz haben die schon recht wenige Autos. Laut den Infos in den Games kommt demnächst ja noch was von Ruf, Toyota, Audi und noch eine Automarke. Also da bin ich mal richtig gespannt drauf. Klar der Updatezyklus dauert jetzt schon etwas länger immer, aber ist ja jetzt auch keine direkte Beta mehr sondern der Release Candidate, deswegen kann ich das schon etwas verstehen dass sie sich jetzt länger Zeit lassen pro Update.


----------



## zinki (30. November 2014)

Ich glaub ich bin mit early acess dieses titels auf die schnauze geflogen. Nennt sich selbst eine simulation und die wichtigsten basics für eine simulation fehlen. Da sind mir 10 autos mehr oder weniger eig. egal.
Dank steam kann ichs auch net zurück geben oder verkaufen -.-


----------



## turbosnake (1. Dezember 2014)

Was fehlt dir den?


----------



## zinki (1. Dezember 2014)

Das was eine Rennsimulation ausmacht:
- Server- sowie Rennmanagement im MP
- Flaggenregel
- Pflichtboxenstopp bzw. ein vernüftiges Strafensystem wie im RL
- Reales Schadensmodell (nur Texturen sind schon sehr wenig)

Das sind *Basics* für eine Rennsimulation und konnte ein Race07 bereits. Das Tag/Nachtrennen sowie Regenrennen nicht möglich sind, ist zwar verkraftbar, aber eig. auch ein Witz wenn man überlegt, dass es sich eine Simulation schimpft.
 Und tut mir Leid wenn ein Early Acess Titel der mich 33€ kostet nicht mal die Basics hat, hilft die Ausrede "Es ist ja nur ein kleines Team" oder "Sie sind ja noch in der Entwicklung" nichts. Warum? - Weil die ganzen - ich nenn sie mal im Rundumschlag auch wenn ich da vllt dem ein oder anderen zu Unrecht auf den Schlips trete - Fanboykiddys lieber 1000 verschiedene Fahrzeuge wollen und 100 Strecken statt den Basics. Weil denen ist es egal ob jemand "cuttet" oder dann auf 50 km/h runtergebremst wird, hauptsache ihr Auto XY sieht geil aus und sie konnten ihren Gegner "ownen".

Ich fühle mich leicht verarscht weil in einer Rennsimulation darf ich Basics erwarten und das von Anbeginn an. So wurde ich teils doch hinters Licht geführt und habe einen größere Summe Geld in den Sand gesetzt. Das dann noch solche Sachen wie nur mit der Steam ID ins Supportforum kommen dazu kommt, ist nur das i-Tüpfelchen und könnte ich verkraften, wenn es die Basics hätte.


----------



## Ritz186 (1. Dezember 2014)

@zinki
die ganzen dinge hättest du auch über google raus bekommen können dann hättest du dein geld gespart und nicht rum gejammert...es gibt einige foren wo AC aktiv gefahren wird und auch events statt finden und die sind alle richtig gut besucht..


----------



## turbosnake (1. Dezember 2014)

War alles vorher bekannt das es (noch) nicht drin ist.



> Dank steam kann ichs auch net zurück geben oder verkaufen


Könntest du ohne Steam auch nicht zurück geben, da es nichts falsches versprochen hat.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. Dezember 2014)

@Zinki: Such dir am Besten eine Community, zum Beispiel die Schwarzbierbude.
Dort werden längere Events mit erhöhtem Reifenverschleiß und Spritverbrauch gefahren, sodass mehrere Stops notwendig sind.
Außerdem gibt es dort 6 passwortgeschützte Server mit Foren-Zeitnahme.
Zusätzlich hat AC mechanischen Schaden, der (sofern aktiviert  ) relativ realistisch ist.
Fährst du mit eingeschlagenen Rädern seitlich gegen den Reifenstapel ist die Aufhängung im Eimer, bei Formel Fahrzeugen geht das sogar schon bei starkem Kontakt mit dem Nebenmann.
Für (blaue) Flaggen gibt es die Ferito Blue Flagg App.

Zusätzlich solltest du dich noch etwas mehr mit AC beschäftigen, anstatt nach kurzer Zeit zu schimpfen.
Mit den richtigen Einstellungen ist das ForceFeedback genial, die Strecken sind lasergescannt, der dynamische Grip ist auch ein nettes Feature.
Für mich ist und bleibt AC eines der besten Hardcoresimulationen.


----------



## zinki (1. Dezember 2014)

Ritz186 schrieb:


> @zinki
> die ganzen dinge hättest du auch über google raus bekommen können dann hättest du dein geld gespart und nicht rum gejammert...es gibt einige foren wo AC aktiv gefahren wird und auch events statt finden und die sind alle richtig gut besucht..



Das ist wohl wahr. Hätte ich mal nicht auf einen Kollegen gehört, sondern mich informiert.



> Könntest du ohne Steam auch nicht zurück geben, da es nichts falsches versprochen hat.



Fernabsatzrecht. Eig. zwei Wochen Rücknahme nur für Software wurde da sehr viel ausgehebelt.



> Zusätzlich solltest du dich noch etwas mehr mit AC beschäftigen, anstatt nach kurzer Zeit zu schimpfen.
> Mit den richtigen Einstellungen ist das ForceFeedback genial, die  Strecken sind lasergescannt, der dynamische Grip ist auch ein nettes  Feature.
> Für mich ist und bleibt AC eines der besten Hardcoresimulationen.



Korrekt und das Fahrgefühl ist trotzdem da. Trotzdem fehlen mir halt wie gesagt die Basics -.-



> Zusätzlich hat AC mechanischen Schaden, der (sofern aktiviert  ) relativ realistisch ist.



Jaein. Was du beschreibst mit den Reifen ist richtig, aber wenn ich in die Wand rausche mit 300 Sachen, bin ich erstens tot und zweitens ist die Karre Schrott. Ersteres ist natürlich quatsch aber eig. ist die Karre Schrott und sollte daher nicht mehr fahren dürfen.
Was mich - als Grafikschlampe - stört, ist, dass der Schade nur eine Textur ist. Wenn du dir des genau anschaust, ist es keine Delle sondern die gleiche Kante mit einer dunkleren Textur (sry kann nicht ganz beschreiben was ich mein).

Fazit:
Wohl wahr ich hätte mich informieren sollen, trotzdem finde ich es nicht prikelnd, dass sich AC eine Simulation schimpft und es meiner Meinung nacht ist.
Im Übrigen habe ich mich mit dem Spiel auseinader gesetzt und fahre hin und wieder. Ist nicht so, dass ich 1 Stunden gespielt habe und dann gesagt habe "Mist".


----------



## eye_of_fire (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich kann Zinki schon verstehen. Ich bin auch davon ausgegangen, das bei einer Simulation die sich RACINGsimulation nennt, manche Basics einfach drin sind, wie z.B. die Flaggenregeln (auf Regen oder Nachtrennen kann ich persönlich gut verzichten). Das ist ein Feature die es schon 1998 bei GPL gab, auch ohne das es beworben wurde und man sich informieren musste ob es enthalten war. 
Als FAHRsimulator ist AC brilliant, als RENNsimulator für mich persönlich nur in einem Ligabetrieb oder in PW-geschützten Clubrennen zu gebrauchen...zumindest im derzeiten Entwicklungsstand


----------



## zinki (2. Dezember 2014)

eye_of_fire schrieb:


> Ich kann Zinki schon verstehen. Ich bin auch davon ausgegangen, das bei einer Simulation die sich RACINGsimulation nennt, manche Basics einfach drin sind, wie z.B. die Flaggenregeln (auf Regen oder Nachtrennen kann ich persönlich gut verzichten). Das ist ein Feature die es schon 1998 bei GPL gab, auch ohne das es beworben wurde und man sich informieren musste ob es enthalten war.
> Als FAHRsimulator ist AC brilliant, als RENNsimulator für mich persönlich nur in einem Ligabetrieb oder in PW-geschützten Clubrennen zu gebrauchen...zumindest im derzeiten Entwicklungsstand



Du hast treffend zusammengefasst . Danke, dass ich nicht alleine da stehe 

@O.T.: Gibt den "Gefällt Mir" Buttom nicht mehr oder bin ich blind?!


----------



## eye_of_fire (2. Dezember 2014)

Nix konvertiertes oder aus zig-Quellen zusammengeschustertes....Scratch made track:
Barbagallo Raceway v1.2




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c7z7_rQKV6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


http://simhqmotorsports.com/building-barbagello/


----------



## T'PAU (3. Dezember 2014)

eye_of_fire schrieb:


> Nix konvertiertes oder aus zig-Quellen zusammengeschustertes....Scratch made track:
> Barbagallo Raceway v1.2
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, eine wirklich gelungene Strecke! Sehr viel Liebe zum Detail, vom Heißluftballon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis zur Sprungschanze bei den Team-Trucks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

@zinki
Versteh ich auch nicht warum's den "Gefällt mir" Button nicht mehr (oder noch nicht?) gibt. 
Ist bestimmt schon irgendwo im Forum erklärt, schaun 'mer mal.


----------



## dbilas (4. Dezember 2014)

Es gibt Autos mit denen kommt man einfach nicht klar. Bei mir gehört der Mercedes SLS AMG dazu aber dennoch mal 10-Runden auf Spa aufgenommen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4F-XO8dYmiI&list=UUquas6jyi0pQ2FKALMGORgA


----------



## mr.4EvEr (4. Dezember 2014)

Also ich kam sofort nach Release mit dem SLS GT3 klar.
Dagegen gefällt und liegt mir der SLS in R3E überhaupt nicht...
Meine Bestzeit ist eine 2.19 tief auf Spa.
Gefahren wurde die Zeit mit 100% Streckengrip und allen Fahrhilfen (bis auf automatische Kupplung und Zwischengas) deaktiviert.
Falls dir der SLS zu sehr untersteuert würde ich an deiner Stelle den Heckflügel um einen Clip herabsetzen.


----------



## dbilas (5. Dezember 2014)

Danke für den Tipp. Ich werde das mal versuchen, denn mit den Standardsettings schiebt mir der zu sehr über die Frontachse und beim leichten beschleunigen in kurven möchte er direkt ausbrechen


----------



## Ritz186 (5. Dezember 2014)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Also ich kam sofort nach Release mit dem SLS GT3 klar.
> Dagegen gefällt und liegt mir der SLS in R3E überhaupt nicht...
> Meine Bestzeit ist eine 2.19 tief auf Spa.
> Gefahren wurde die Zeit mit 100% Streckengrip und allen Fahrhilfen (bis auf automatische Kupplung und Zwischengas) deaktiviert.
> Falls dir der SLS zu sehr untersteuert würde ich an deiner Stelle den Heckflügel um einen Clip herabsetzen.



das gleiche habe ich mit den sls auch...in ac komme ich super klar und mach total spaß und in R3E geht absolut garnicht aber dieses problem habe ich eigentlich mit allen gt3(inklusiv gt masters)  aus R3E....


----------



## OC.Conny (6. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, wird es Assetto Corsa nur als Download bei steam geben oder kommt da auch ne Retail Version?


----------



## Euda (6. Dezember 2014)

Süchtig machen imo der Lotus 98t sowie der M3 GT3. Hingegen komme ich mit dem M3 E92 nicht zurecht, warum auch immer.


----------



## eye_of_fire (8. Dezember 2014)

OC.Conny schrieb:


> Hallo, wird es Assetto Corsa nur als Download bei steam geben oder kommt da auch ne Retail Version?


Zur Zeit sieht es so aus, als ob AC nur über Steam angeboten wird


----------



## OC.Conny (10. Dezember 2014)

Möchte mir was grosses kaufen für Racing (Project Cars / Assetto Corsa / rFactor 2) aber weiß halt nicht was das optimale ist.

An Triple Systemen habe ich kein interesse bzw. fehlt der Platz.  Habe  mich schon mal umgeschaut was so gibt aber die Auswahl ist ja immens.

Da gibt es 21:9 Format da würde mir dieser gefallen: heise online Preisvergleich kommt durch sein curved Design etwas an Triple ran.

Dann bringt Phillips nen neuen grossen 40" Monitor in 16:9 Format mit UHD Auflösung: Philips BDM4065UC, 39.5" (BDM4065UC/00) in Monitore: LCD-Monitore | heise online Preisvergleich ist ja schön gross aber packt ne neue Single - Graka auch anspruchsvolle Titel?

Und dann ist die Frage ob es ein grosser Flachbildfernseher auch tut  wegen Input Lags und Reaktionszeit, Racing Games sind ja doch recht  schnell wie ein shooter wo man schnell reagieren sollte oder täusche ich  mich da?

Also ich habe schon ne neue Graka eingeplant warte ob es noch ne GTX  980Ti geben wird oder ne Titan 2 wenn der Preis und die Leistung stimmt,  denn meine GTX 780 kommt stellenweise an ihre Grenzen bei 2560x1440  (siehe Signatur).


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. Dezember 2014)

Gibt es hier ein Tuning system ala Forza Motorsport? Wenn nicht wäre sowas echt schade für ne Rennsim


----------



## ak1504 (13. Dezember 2014)

No...


----------



## IJOJOI (13. Dezember 2014)

Natürlich gibt's ein Tuningsystem, wenn wir hier von Setup reden


----------



## ak1504 (13. Dezember 2014)

Übermorgen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Z4yG2SNEQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (14. Dezember 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Gibt es hier ein Tuning system ala Forza Motorsport? Wenn nicht wäre sowas echt schade für ne Rennsim



Auch hier wirst du kein Tuningsystem alá Need for Speed Underground finden. Assetto Corsa ist eine reine Simulation und kein Kindergartenspiel.

Mal ein Auszug von der offiziellen Seite :



> Assetto Corsa is a next-generation driving simulator for Windows PC  which reproduces real-world circuits, as well as road and racing cars...




Quelle : Assetto Corsa FAQ


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. Dezember 2014)

Modmaster schrieb:


> . Assetto Corsa ist eine reine Simulation und kein Kindergartenspiel.



Was ist daran bitte Kindergarten? Rede ich von Bodykits oder von Motorteilen? ala Turbolader, ECM, Fahrwerk usw? Immerhin ist es ne Rennsim aber sowas ist schon zu viel verlangt von einer Simulation... immer schön den Ball flach halten dir zerstört keine deine Traumwelt


----------



## Modmaster (14. Dezember 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Was ist daran bitte Kindergarten? Rede ich von Bodykits oder von Motorteilen? ala Turbolader, ECM, Fahrwerk usw? Immerhin ist es ne Rennsim aber sowas ist schon zu viel verlangt von einer Simulation... immer schön den Ball flach halten dir zerstört keine deine Traumwelt



Auszug aus dem Project CARS Thread : 



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Hat Project Cars ein Tuning System? Also wo man  Turbo, usw einbauen kann und nicht nur Getriebe länge usw verstellen  kann.
> 
> Zb wie Forza Motorsport aber dafür will ich mir nicht extra ne Xbox kaufen..



Merkste selber oder ?


----------



## 1awd1 (14. Dezember 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Übermorgen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch wenn ich das Auto fürchterlich hässlich finde, freu ich mich auf den Mod. Wenn dann irgendwann noch die online Rennen besser funktionieren, gibt das klasse Rennen mit dem Ding.


----------



## eye_of_fire (15. Dezember 2014)

Der Mod sieht schonmal schick aus, hoffentlich fährt der sich auch so


----------



## BlackNeo (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich freu mich schon aufs WE, dann kommt mein Fanatec 911 GT3 RS Lenkrad und die ClubSport Pedale V1.

Und dann werd ich mit AC meine erste Rennsimulation spielen. Habt ihr Tipps wie man am besten in das Fahren reinkommt? Bin zwar bisher schon mal nen Mazda 3 MPS und nen alten Renault Megane RS gefahren, aber das ist ja kein Vergleich zu GT3 Wägen und ähnlichem....


----------



## Modmaster (15. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du Hilfe mit dem Fanatec 911 GT3 RS V2 brauchst, kannst du mir gerne eine PN schreiben. Ich fahre selbst seit 3 Jahren mit dem Wheel. Ich kann dir gerne meine Wheel und inGame Einstellungen zukommen lassen.

Die GT3 Fahrzeuge besitzen Renn-ABS und Renn-Traktionskontrolle. Diese Kontrollen sind bei eingeschalteter "Factory-EInstellung" aktiv. Daher sind diese unter dem Limit ziemlich leicht bzw. einfach zu fahren.


----------



## eye_of_fire (15. Dezember 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon aufs WE, dann kommt mein Fanatec 911 GT3 RS Lenkrad und die ClubSport Pedale V1.
> 
> Und dann werd ich mit AC meine erste Rennsimulation spielen. Habt ihr Tipps wie man am besten in das Fahren reinkommt? Bin zwar bisher schon mal nen Mazda 3 MPS und nen alten Renault Megane RS gefahren, aber das ist ja kein Vergleich zu GT3 Wägen und ähnlichem....


Am besten mit einem der langsamen Trackday-Wagen anfangen (z.b. einem der Lotus), eine Strecke aussuchen und dann üben, üben, üben....bis Du gleichmäßige Runden hinbekommst und ein Gefühl für den Wagen hast und dann ein schnelleres Auto aussuchen und das gleiche von vorne, usw.


----------



## BlackNeo (15. Dezember 2014)

> Wenn du Hilfe mit dem Fanatec 911 GT3 RS V2 brauchst, kannst du mir  gerne eine PN schreiben. Ich fahre selbst seit 3 Jahren mit dem Wheel.  Ich kann dir gerne meine Wheel und inGame Einstellungen zukommen lassen.



Das hört sich super an, ich werd dir dann mal schreiben 



> Am besten mit einem der langsamen Trackday-Wagen anfangen (z.b. einem  der Lotus), eine Strecke aussuchen und dann üben, üben, üben....bis Du  gleichmäßige Runden hinbekommst und ein Gefühl für den Wagen hast und  dann ein schnelleres Auto aussuchen und das gleiche von vorne, usw.



Ok, hört sich erst mal nicht so schwer an, wirds aber bestimt sein 

Und dann freu ich mich auf die GT3-Wägen, gerade der MP4-12C GT3 und der Z4 GT3 haben es mir angetan 

Wobei ein McLaren 650S GT3 auch sehr cool wäre


----------



## OC.Conny (15. Dezember 2014)

eye_of_fire schrieb:


> Am besten mit einem der langsamen Trackday-Wagen anfangen (z.b. einem der Lotus), eine Strecke aussuchen und dann üben, üben, üben....bis Du gleichmäßige Runden hinbekommst und ein Gefühl für den Wagen hast und dann ein schnelleres Auto aussuchen und das gleiche von vorne, usw.



Mir geht es so ähnlich, habe bei Ebay nen 911 GT3 RS Wheel + Clubsport Pedalen gekauft und werde mich dann auch ans fahren herantasten. Würde es für den Anfang nicht reichen die Karriere zu spielen um ein Gefühl für Setup, Auto und Lenkrad zu bekommen?


----------



## IJOJOI (15. Dezember 2014)

Doch sicher


----------



## BlackNeo (15. Dezember 2014)

Ach wenns ne Karriere gibt, dann natürlich so^^

Stimmt, nur in rFactor und R3E gibts keine....


----------



## ak1504 (15. Dezember 2014)

Naja das Abfahren von Events in AC als Karriere zu bezeichnen die eh unter Spezialevents schon da waren...

Die Basis von R3E hat keine aber sehr wohl die Experiences von DTM und die kommenden GT Masters und Co ermöglichen eine komplette Saison nach dem jeweilligen Reglement zu fahren was es so nirgends gibt...

Soviel dazu


----------



## mr.4EvEr (15. Dezember 2014)

Für den Anfang würde ich möglichst viel Spaß am Fahren haben.
An der Stelle von BlackNeo würde ich einfach mal alles durch probieren, dann merkt er schon, was ihm am leichtesten fällt. 
Ich bin der Meinung, dass sich die GTs (zumindest am LImit) deutlich leichter fahren lassen, als die Straßenfahrzeuge mit wesentlich schlechterem Anpressdruck, Reifen, Bremsen etc.
Lediglich solche Geschosse wie der Lotus 98T mit 100% Boost oder der Pagani Huayra könnten für den Anfang etwas zu schnell sein.


----------



## 1awd1 (15. Dezember 2014)

Einfach das fahren, was einem Spaß macht. Klein anfangen und langsam hocharbeiten ist doch Blödsinn, wenn man da keine Lust drauf hat. Setups bauen lernt man durch sowas auch nicht und das Lenkrad fühlt sich von Fahrzeug zu Fahrzeug eh anders an.


----------



## eye_of_fire (16. Dezember 2014)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Einfach das fahren, was einem Spaß macht. Klein anfangen und langsam hocharbeiten ist doch Blödsinn, wenn man da keine Lust drauf hat. Setups bauen lernt man durch sowas auch nicht und das Lenkrad fühlt sich von Fahrzeug zu Fahrzeug eh anders an.


Wenn man noch nie eine Rennsimulation gefahren hat, ist das ein guter Weg um sich ranzutasten und nicht sofort die schnellen GTs zu nehmen um dann evtl .die Lust zu verlieren weil man mit den Wagen nicht klar kommt. Aber jeder so wie er das für richtig hält


----------



## ak1504 (16. Dezember 2014)

Also in AC dreht man sich eher mit ner Street Gurke als GT3 ^^


----------



## OC.Conny (16. Dezember 2014)

Mal ne kleine Frage zwischendurch bei Multiplayer Shootern gibt es Clans gibt es sowas auch bei RennSims?
Welche wären das dann?


----------



## ak1504 (16. Dezember 2014)

Assetto Corsa ★ Seat Leon EuroCup 2014 @ Imola [60fps]





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X5gQqCCOO80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BartholomO (16. Dezember 2014)

Ist der Seat Leon Cup etwas offizielles oder ist das eine Mod? Habe nichts als update bekommen bisher. Und wenn es eine Mod ist, wo kann man diese downloaden?


----------



## dbilas (16. Dezember 2014)

Lad dir am besten den Bierbuden Updater runter. Der aktualisiert alle vorhandenen Autos und Strecken automatisch


----------



## ak1504 (16. Dezember 2014)

BartholomO schrieb:


> Ist der Seat Leon Cup etwas offizielles oder ist das eine Mod? Habe nichts als update bekommen bisher. Und wenn es eine Mod ist, wo kann man diese downloaden?



- Tommy78 - | rFactor, rFactor2, Asetto Corsa Car and Track Modding


----------



## msdd63 (16. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe mir die Ginetta G55 geladen. Aber das Getriebe funktioniert nicht. Die bleibt immer im zweiten Gang stecken.


----------



## ak1504 (17. Dezember 2014)

Da hast ja nen tollen Gebrauchtwagen gekauft ^^

Steuerungseinstellungen checken oder nochmal neu install würd ich probieren...


----------



## Heumond (17. Dezember 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Also in AC dreht man sich eher mit ner Street Gurke als GT3 ^^



Wenn man kein Gefühl hat wann man das Auto am Grenzbereich bewegt wird man mit allen Fahrzeugen abfliegen.

Welches Fahrzeug man fährt ist zum Anfang fast egal(keine Formel 1 Wagen), ich würde jedoch erstmal eine Strecke fahren und das Auto einfach flüssig um den Kurs lenken.
Das Tempo dann steigern wenn man Gefühl für das Lenkrad hat.
Die Karriere ist nicht do doll, zumindest stören mich die kurzen Rennen und nochmehr die dummen Zeitrennen.

Ich fand das GT3 RS Lenkrad nicht so dolle, der heatfade war mir zu groß. Nach 30min hatte ich immer das Gefühl  das es einfach nurnoch schwammig ist. 
Ich hatte dann die kleinen Lüfter ausgebaut und oben aufs Gehäuse zwei 120mm Lüfter laminiert. Dann ging es ganz gut.


----------



## ak1504 (17. Dezember 2014)

Manch einer üebrtreibt halt mit dem FFB... Glaub solang ich das CSR hab war noch nich einmal nen Lüfter zu hören geschweige denn hat das FFB nachgelassen...


----------



## Eftilon (17. Dezember 2014)

Der Ginetta ist ein tolles Auto, bei mir fährt es einwandfrei. Beim Seat habe ich o meine probleme, hab noch keine volle runde geschaft, ich schrotte immer den motor beim runterschalten.


----------



## eye_of_fire (17. Dezember 2014)

Angepasste Drehzahl und Zwischengas beim runterschalten ist das Zauberwort beim Seat


----------



## msdd63 (17. Dezember 2014)

Neuinstallieren habe ich schon gemacht. bringt nichts. Ich weiß auch nicht was ich in den Steuerungseinstellungen ändern sollte. hab das Problem nur bei dem Auto.





ak1504 schrieb:


> Da hast ja nen tollen Gebrauchtwagen gekauft ^^
> 
> Steuerungseinstellungen checken oder nochmal neu install würd ich probieren...


----------



## msdd63 (17. Dezember 2014)

Beim Seat ist der Motor sehr leise und beim schalten gibt es so ein hässliches Geräusch. Aber sonst ist es eine super Mod und macht viel Spaß.


----------



## T'PAU (17. Dezember 2014)

dbilas schrieb:


> Lad dir am besten den Bierbuden Updater runter. Der aktualisiert alle vorhandenen Autos und Strecken automatisch


Gibt's den schon für AC? Afaik nicht.
Hab den schon für Race 07 benutzt, aber entweder bin ich zu blind, oder ich finde keine Möglichkeit selektiv Mods, Strecken usw. zu downloaden. 
Ich hab schließlich die ganze Weissbierbude runtergesaugt, mein Race 07 Ordner ist jetzt geschmeidige *30GB* gross! 

--edit--

Mann, wie konnte ich das vergessen: Noch vor Weihnachten soll endlich diese japanische _Nähmaschine_ namens *Mazda 787B* released werden! Das wohl am meisten erwartete Mod-Auto für AC seit der Shelby Cobra!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DWdCFHorLeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (17. Dezember 2014)

Auf der Schwarzbierbude (für Assetto Corsa) gibt es seit ein paar Tagen einen Auto-Updater. 
Den WBB Autoupdater habe ich auch schon verwendet, und wenn ich mich demnächst mal dazu entschließen sollte noch die Mods für GTR2 zu ziehen, dann werden 30 Gb nicht mehr reichen. ^^

BtT: Wäre echt cool, wenn der Mazda wirklich bald kommen würde, dann hätte ich endlich mal ein passendes Auto für LeMans und auch auf Spa wird man damit ordentlich fliegen können.


----------



## IJOJOI (17. Dezember 2014)

Bin nun seit längerem mal wieder den Lotus 98T gefahren

An sich sehr geil zu fahren, (besonders mit 100% Turbo und etwas veränderter Übersetzung und Flügel) aber mich hat es doch sehr verwundert, wie schwer mir das Anbremsen und Einlenken gefallen ist.
Trail-Braking war faktisch garnicht möglich, und wenn, dann nur am absoluten Limit.
Auf Spa ist es mir doch relativ oft passiert, dass ich am Kurveneingang mit nur wenig Lock einen Dreher hatte.

Anfangs hab ich mir gedacht, dass es vielleicht am abgeschalteten ABS liegt, aber das ist es nicht gewesen (meine Reifen haben ohnehin nicht blockiert).

Ich habe zwar noch nichts am Setup gemacht, wollte aber nur wissen, ob es euch ähnlich geht

LG


----------



## eye_of_fire (18. Dezember 2014)

T'PAU schrieb:


> --edit--
> 
> Mann, wie konnte ich das vergessen: Noch vor Weihnachten soll endlich diese japanische _Nähmaschine_ namens *Mazda 787B* released werden! Das wohl am meisten erwartete Mod-Auto für AC seit der Shelby Cobra!


Eeeendlich, und ich bin ab Samstag nicht zu Hause


----------



## zinki (19. Dezember 2014)

Weiß man denn schon was, wann mal ein Update von AC selbst wieder kommt?


----------



## ak1504 (19. Dezember 2014)

Der heutige Tag is ein heißer Kandidat...

EDIT: Steam lädt grad 1,0gb für AC 



1.0
- AI now brakes better in the pitlane
- Fixed problems with remote car colliders not properly turned off when disconnected
- Fixed DRS triggered from wheels
- More robust session status sync between server and clients
- Improved feedback to the kicked or disconnected user
- Improved car height calculation for a more uniform setup validation
- New Alfa Romeo Giuletta Q.V. 2014 Launch Edition 
- Eliminated FFB vibration at 30kmh
- Updated tyre model for all cars
- Corrected bug in F40 old and street tyres
- Modifications on Lotus 98T and F.Abarth Aero map
- Modifications in engine brake on some cars
- Improved post processing effects 
S1-Dynamic
S1-Sport
S1-Movie
S2-Photographic
S2-Retro70s
S3-Vignette
- New post processing effects
S1-Evolution
S1-Expanded
S1-Filtered
S1-Soft
S2-B&W
S2-B&W - HI
S3-Sepia
- New and improved photomode feature. Photomode activates from the replay User Interface
- New carbonfibre shader for cockpits of: bmw z4 gt3, bmw m3 gt2, Ferrari f40, Ferrari 599xx, Ferrari 458 gt2, ktm xbow, lotus evora gtc, lotus evora gtx, mclaren mp4-12, mclaren mp4-12 gt3, p4/5, tatuus
- Dirt layer optimization
- New skins for some cars, more to follow
- Small bug and fixes on trento bondone, magione, Spa Francorchamps
- Fmod project updated: no critical changes, just check volumes and envelopment for each event and mixer groups
- New sounds for Lotus Type 49, Ferrari F40 and Ferrari 312T
- Audio latency level can now be set in the launcher: available options are Normal, Low and Very Low
- Fixed FMod bug in multiplayer mode causing FPS drops
- Fixed wind volume for both stereo and surround configurations (default value: 0.7)
- Fixed bodywork sound audible for some cars when standing still
- Improved exterior sounds spatialization for surround speakers configurations
- Improved and balanced gearshift, backfire and limiter sounds
- improved positional sound for surfaces 
- Overall volume balance
- Other minor audio fixes and improvements
- Added cutscenes for some of the career series.
- Improved algorithm for AI level while racing should give closer racing
- Inverted steering wheels and negative camber corrected for multiplayer clients
- Multiplayer basic admin tools:
Added simple admin commands using the chat window. It is important to set the "ADMIN_PASSWORD" in the server_cfg.ini file, an empty ADMIN_PASSOWORD will disable admin commands.

/help: prints the list of the available commands
/admin: become administrator for the server. ex, if the password is "kunos" the command is "/admin kunos"
/next_session: moves to next session
/restart_session: restart the session
/kick: kick a user using the rules (blacklist etc) of the server. To kick a player named "The Player": /kick The Player

- GT2 and GT3 cars, F.Abarth, Exos and Exos S1, M3 E30 GrA and DTM have now the modified tyre model
- LaFerrari has modified active aero and tyre model
- BMW M3 E30 street car has modified tyres (all compounds) as an example of street tyres new model.
- GT2 and GT3 cars have now the "old" FFB gain settings in their physics. Obviously the min FFB slider still works on them too. Please try and report back
- Zonda R, Huayra, 599XX have now tyres that are more load sensitive and more speed sensitive. Laptimes should be slower. Please give feedback on driving feel. Keep in mind you're going to be slower, give it some time.
- Minimum FF force implemented. Can provoke STRONG vibrations in the center zone, use as low as possible!
- All cars have new FF gain values to eliminate FF clipping. You might need to raise your FF gain values on your configuration or add a bit of minimum. Advice 0.12 for logitech wheels, much lower for other wheels. Experiment and report on beta forums
- Difficulty level slider on career
- Much more laps possible on single player quick and weekend races when fuel consuption is off
- Added diffuser stall on low speed for tatuus formula Abarth.

1.0.10 RC
- Fixed excessive logging coming from mods accessing textures
- Audio latency level can now be set in the launcher: available options are Normal, Low and Very Low
- fix for FPS drops in multiplayer due to audio
- Fmod project updated: no critical changes, just check volumes and envelopment for each event and mixer groups
- fixed wind volume for both stereo and surround configurations (default value: 0.7)
- improved positional sound for surfaces 
- overall volume balance


----------



## zinki (19. Dezember 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> - Multiplayer basic admin tools:
> Added simple admin commands using the chat window. It is important to set the "ADMIN_PASSWORD" in the server_cfg.ini file, an empty ADMIN_PASSOWORD will disable admin commands.
> 
> /help: prints the list of the available commands
> ...



zumindest mal die richtige Richtung. Muss ich mir heute Abend mal anschauen.
Flaggen vermisse ich leider im Changelog.

Trotzdem thx fürs posten


----------



## dbilas (19. Dezember 2014)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Gibt's den schon für AC? Afaik nicht.
> Hab den schon für Race 07 benutzt, aber entweder bin ich zu blind, oder ich finde keine Möglichkeit


Bitteschön 
Schwarzbierbude - Dein freundlicher AC-Server - ReMOSitory
Downloads/_Gizmos_/Auto Updater/


----------



## T'PAU (19. Dezember 2014)

dbilas schrieb:


> Bitteschön
> Schwarzbierbude - Dein freundlicher AC-Server - ReMOSitory
> Downloads/_Gizmos_/Auto Updater/


Hmm, wenn ich das in der Kurzanleitung richtig verstanden habe, wird auch bei diesem Buden-Updater erstmal die ganze Bude leergesaugt, oder?

Zitat aus der Kurzanleitung:


> Deshalb wird alles erstmal heruntergeladen - ins Archiv.




Zum AC-Update:
Soll das jetzt die Verkaufsversion 1.0 sein, oder warum ist Kunos in der Versions-Nr. wieder _zurück_ gegangen?


----------



## OC.Conny (19. Dezember 2014)

Wie funktioniert den dieser Auto - Updater?  Werden alle Strecken und Autos herunter geladen, entpackt und in die dafür richtige  richtige Datei sortiert - also quasi spielfertig oder wie?


----------



## ak1504 (19. Dezember 2014)

Richtig geraten...


----------



## OC.Conny (19. Dezember 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Richtig geraten...



Hat man Einfluss darauf was heruntergeladen wird? Ich kann es fast gar nicht glauben darum nochmal . . . ich installiere den Auto - Updater unmd alles andere macht dann dieses Programm?


----------



## 1awd1 (19. Dezember 2014)

Hab auch nichts gefunden, wo man Einfluss auf die zu ladenden Dateien nehmen kann. Somit leider unbrauchbar für mich, da viel Schrott bei ist. War damals auch der Grund, weshalb ich irgendwann nicht mehr auf der WBB gefahren bin.


----------



## OC.Conny (19. Dezember 2014)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Hab auch nichts gefunden, wo man Einfluss auf die zu ladenden Dateien nehmen kann. Somit leider unbrauchbar für mich, da viel Schrott bei ist. War damals auch der Grund, weshalb ich irgendwann nicht mehr auf der WBB gefahren bin.



WBB? ist was ?


----------



## T'PAU (19. Dezember 2014)

OC.Conny schrieb:


> WBB? ist was ?


Weissbierbude


----------



## OC.Conny (19. Dezember 2014)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Weissbierbude



TX


----------



## iKimi22 (19. Dezember 2014)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Zum AC-Update:
> Soll das jetzt die Verkaufsversion 1.0 sein, oder warum ist Kunos in der Versions-Nr. wieder _zurück_ gegangen?



Jap, aber für Devs ist das nur eine Zahl von vielen.
Die Entwicklung wird und muss weitergehen, da schließlich die features fehlen.
Wie bei allen Sims heutzutage braucht man Geduld, keine Sim wird so schnell fertig wie man das hofft^^


----------



## dbilas (20. Dezember 2014)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Hab auch nichts gefunden, wo man Einfluss auf die zu ladenden Dateien nehmen kann. Somit leider unbrauchbar für mich, da viel Schrott bei ist.


Naja, was heißt bitte Schrott?
Es sind sämtliche Autos wie die Corvette c6r oder dem Lamborghini Miura und die Strecken, die am meisten gefahren werden (z.b. Nordschleife). Wird einmal geladen und somit hat man alles abgedeckt was man auf den Acht Servern fahren kann (ca. 1,5GB)


----------



## 1awd1 (20. Dezember 2014)

Ich bevorzuge es mir die Autos und Strecken selber auszusuchen und einzeln zu laden. Ich weiß jetzt schon, dass ich z.B. den Miura nie in Rennen bewegen werde, warum sollte ich ihn dann installieren und meine SSD damit zumüllen? Auch die diversen Skins interessieren mich nicht die Bohne oder die Apps die angeboten werden.


----------



## iKimi22 (20. Dezember 2014)

Genauso die Apps oder Skins.
Sowas sollte man auswählen können.
Zumal bei Assetto die FPS leiden, wenn jeden Skin installiert, weil manche es toll finde nur 4K Skins zu releasen..


----------



## Dedde (20. Dezember 2014)

Wieso wird denn für ac ne gtx 970 empfohlen? Ich hab sonst immer mit einer gtx 780 mit 4x ssaa flüssig gezockt


----------



## Modmaster (20. Dezember 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Wieso wird denn für ac ne gtx 970 empfohlen? Ich hab sonst immer mit einer gtx 780 mit 4x ssaa flüssig gezockt



Die ganzen neuen Effekte und Reflektionen brauch ein bisschen mehr Power. Eine 780 reicht aber auch aus.


----------



## 1awd1 (20. Dezember 2014)

780 und 970 nehmen sich ja auch nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## iKimi22 (20. Dezember 2014)

Performance ist wieder besser, FMOD saugt nicht mehr ganz so viele FPS weg^^


----------



## ak1504 (21. Dezember 2014)

War da was ? Fiel mir nix auf... Genauso wie mit den PP Effekten da meinten viele auch das das wohl viel Leistung kostet


----------



## stoepsel (21. Dezember 2014)

Ich hatte auch keine Probleme mit meinem Sys. Allerdings hatten einige von meinen Mitstreitern , die Amd-Komponenten im PC haben, arge FPS-Drops im Multiplayer verzeichen müssen. Naja, Einer mit ner GTX 970 hatte auch Probleme. Der hat seine Grafik auf Mittel gestellt und jetzt läufts..  Ich tippe mal auf den Prozessor...
Wenn der nämlich zu lahm ist, hat man sogar im Singleplayer mit vollem Grid arge Probleme mit FPS-Drops.... zumindest war das vor dem Update so. Kann sein, dass dieses Problem jetzt Geschichte ist!?
Fakt ist auch, dass einige Modstrecken sehr viel Performance benötigen.


----------



## iKimi22 (21. Dezember 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> War da was ? Fiel mir nix auf... Genauso wie mit den PP Effekten da meinten viele auch das das wohl viel Leistung kostet



 Mit deinem System wird das nie auffallen, nur die Leute mit mäßigen Systemen können die Unterschiede merken...^^

Ganz wichtig:
Kunos arbeitet endlich an Flaggen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rolli (21. Dezember 2014)

Also ich finde es nicht ganz berechtigt, diesen Release als Version 1.0 zu bezeichnen.
Da hätte ich mir wenigstens erwartet, dass die Übersetzungen vollständig sind. Beispielsweise die Fahrzeugbeschreibungen sind immer noch in Englisch.

Außerdem funktioniert offenbar die Anzeige der Kühlwasser-Temperatur immer noch nicht:
Den M3 E30 (Straßenversion) bekomme ich einfach nicht warmgefahren.


----------



## OC.Conny (21. Dezember 2014)

rolli schrieb:


> Außerdem funktioniert offenbar die Anzeige der Kühlwasser-Temperatur immer noch nicht:
> Den M3 E30 (Straßenversion) bekomme ich einfach nicht warmgefahren.



Vielleicht ist ja auch das Thermostat defekt . . . . wenn schon Sim Racing dann richtig


----------



## Ritz186 (22. Dezember 2014)

*Der Mazda ist da
*

Mazda 787B | RaceDepartment


----------



## stoepsel (22. Dezember 2014)

wollte gerade Bescheid geben! War zu langsam....


----------



## BlackNeo (22. Dezember 2014)

Ach du schande, was ein Biest


----------



## mr.4EvEr (22. Dezember 2014)

Das Teil ist der brutale Wahnsinn. 
In Spa fast auf Anhieb eine 2.13 (mit Medium) gefahren...
Und da ist noch mehr drin.
Was für ein tolles Weihnachtsgeschenk, das wird für viele Stunden Unterhaltung sorgen.
Am Geilsten finde ich den Moment mit Medium oder harter Bereifung, in dem man aus langsamen Kurven (und 1. Gang) rausbeschleunigt und man Schiss hat, wenn das Heck kommt. 
Morgen wird die Maschine richtig getestet...am Liebsten würde ich noch weiter fahren, aber ich muss mich jetzt der Sucht entziehen.


----------



## BlackNeo (22. Dezember 2014)

Ich bekomm das Teil noch nicht wirklich unter Kontrolle, bin ganz zufrieden dass ich nach ein paar Stunden Fahren jetzt die GT3 Wägen gut beherrsche, einzige Hilfe ist bei mir jetzt noch die Werks-Stabilitätskontrolle.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Dezember 2014)

Daran sollte man sich m.M.n. gar nicht erst gewöhnen. Ist eh auf 90% der Server nicht zugelassen...



Patrik Sander hat seinen Mazda 787B Mod für Asseto Corsa released..!

Mazda 787B | RaceDepartment



Assetto Corsa [60fps] ★ Multiplayer ★ Mazda 787B @ Spa Francorchamps





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Ftyh-Cw9X0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iKimi22 (23. Dezember 2014)

RUF Yellowbird fährt sich auch sehr schwer, ist grad in der Beta. Tolles Auto, aber man driftet mehr als man fährt (hab eben Street und Street90s getestet).
Bremsen sind unterirdisch aktuell, naja purer Spass trotzdem 
Ihr werd euch freuen auf V1.1.^^

Mazda testen..


----------



## Ritz186 (23. Dezember 2014)

Deatroy schrieb:


> RUF Yellowbird fährt sich auch sehr schwer, ist grad in der Beta. Tolles Auto, aber man driftet mehr als man fährt (hab eben Street und Street90s getestet).
> Bremsen sind unterirdisch aktuell, naja purer Spass trotzdem
> Ihr werd euch freuen auf V1.1.^^
> 
> Mazda testen..



gibt es schon ein termin für die 1.1????


----------



## iKimi22 (23. Dezember 2014)

Ritz186 schrieb:


> gibt es schon ein termin für die 1.1????


Naja Weihnachten herum, wir testen grad die Beta und müssen Bugs und Probleme noch berichten.


----------



## OC.Conny (23. Dezember 2014)

Deatroy schrieb:


> RUF Yellowbird fährt sich auch sehr schwer, ist grad in der Beta. Tolles Auto, aber man driftet mehr als man fährt (hab eben Street und Street90s getestet).
> Bremsen sind unterirdisch aktuell, naja purer Spass trotzdem
> Ihr werd euch freuen auf V1.1.^^




Verstehe grade nur Bahnhof . . . kommt der RUF als MOD oder im richtigen Spiel?
Welche Version 1.1 weil momentan ist AC ja bei V1.0 oder bin ich total verkehrt?


----------



## Scalon (23. Dezember 2014)

OC.Conny schrieb:


> Verstehe grade nur Bahnhof . . . kommt der RUF als MOD oder im richtigen Spiel?
> Welche Version 1.1 weil momentan ist AC ja bei V1.0 oder bin ich total verkehrt?


müsste offiziell kommen: https://www.facebook.com/Assetto.Co...559475869/1034797849879866/?type=1&permPage=1
wie kommt man in die beta? In Steam kann ich es (ohne Code) nicht auswählen


----------



## iKimi22 (23. Dezember 2014)

OC.Conny schrieb:


> Verstehe grade nur Bahnhof . . . kommt der RUF als MOD oder im richtigen Spiel?
> Welche Version 1.1 weil momentan ist AC ja bei V1.0 oder bin ich total verkehrt?



Es gab ein Tag lang die Möglichkeit in der Beta teilzunehmen und die haben sich die aktiven Forenuser ausgewählt (also nicht alle die sich beworben haben).
Keine Möglichkeit mehr in die Beta zu kommen und wir die drin sind bleiben ewig Betatester 
RUF kommt offiziell wie 20-30 Auto und paar Strecken.
Wir in der beta testen alles was so noch kommt auf Bugs, damit Ihr restlichen nicht soviel heult. :p

und ich wollte euch eine Freude machen indem ich ab und zu paar schöne Infos euch zukommen lasse^^
Daher 1.1 weil die gerade in der Beta aktiv ist und die Devs arbeiten weiterhin hart an features, wie zum Bsp. neue Funktionen für admins im MP...


----------



## OC.Conny (23. Dezember 2014)

Deatroy schrieb:


> . . . Wir in der beta testen alles was so noch kommt auf Bugs, damit Ihr restlichen nicht soviel heult. :p
> ...



 . . .  . . .


----------



## rolli (23. Dezember 2014)

@Deatroy
Danke für die Infos.

Wird denn der Bug mit der Motortemperatur (Wasser/Öl) auch behoben?
Bin eben mal mit dem M3 E30 Gruppe A gefahren, der hat ja so viele schöne Temperaturanzeigen - und keine davon bewegt sich.


----------



## iKimi22 (23. Dezember 2014)

Sowas wird in der aktuellen Entwicklungsphase nicht beachtet, @rolli.

Viel mehr wird grad am MP getüftelt, weil ja wie jeder weiß es noch nicht so dolle ist.
Weiterhin müssen die erstmal Features anpacken zu coden, da endlich V1.0 raus ist. 

Jedoch gibts keinen Zeitplan, wie immer braucht man Geduld, aber Flaggen sind aktuell ganz weit oben..


----------



## Dedde (23. Dezember 2014)

ich hab ein seltsames problem mit ac. ich komme nicht über 70fps. also wie wenn es bei 70 gelockt wäre. im menü hab ich 1920x1080@144hz stehen, fps limit ingame ist auf 142fps. habe  im treiber kein vsync an. wie gesagt egal welche einstellung, bleibt bei 70fps. auch keine änderung wenn ich keinen fps lock habe


----------



## rolli (23. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Antwort @Deatroy.

Echt schade, anstatt seit langem bekannte Bugs zu fixen wird erstmal an neuen Features gebastelt.
Mir scheint, als wollte man die "1.0" ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste noch schnell vor Weihnachten raushauen.

AC ist nicht schlecht, aber für eine fertige Rennsimulation fehlts noch an zu vielen Ecken.
Würde man die aktuelle Build als "Beta" verkaufen, wärs OK für mich.


----------



## Invisiblo (23. Dezember 2014)

Hat das Spiel sowas wie eine Karriere oder ist es eher eine Kollektion von Strecken und Autos, bei der es nur um die jeweils beste Rundenzeit geht?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. Dezember 2014)

Najaverschiedene Events auf verschiedenen Strecken abfahren ohne das filme dazwischen sind.


----------



## iKimi22 (24. Dezember 2014)

@rolli V1.0 ist schon draußen, aber du darfst Rennspiele nicht mit anderen Titeln vergleichen.
Bei Sims wird Jahre dran gearbeitet. Spiele wie CoD, Assassins Creed, Bf kommen jährlich und da darf die 1.0 nicht eine beta sein.
Wo es wieder bei Sims anders läuft...rF2 hat auch ewig gebraucht, iR war fast wie Assetto am Anfang, wenn ich das so richtig mitbekommen habe..bei R3E fehlt auch noch manches. Von daher du siehst es dauert immer bei Sims^^

V1.1 draußen:


> ENG
> 
> The RUF-Automobile license for Assetto Corsa has been announced some time ago, allowing KUNOS Simulazioni to reproduce in its acclaimed racing game some of the most iconic cars of the German Car manufacturer.
> 
> ...





Hier noch ein Video aus der Beta:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JN44722wAjE&feature=youtu.be]
Immer schön driften, Jungs!


----------



## Black Buty (24. Dezember 2014)

irgendwie kam AC bei mir nicht mit V1.1 klar, habs die Tage noch gespielt und auf einmal sagt Steam mir es wäre gar nicht installiert...


----------



## iKimi22 (24. Dezember 2014)

Edit:
Changelog vergessen:



> 1.0.1
> - Ruf CTR Yellowbird added
> - Added /client_list and /kick_id server admin commands to ban drivers with international character names
> - Fixed caret blinking period for text input boxes
> ...



@Black Buty: Kannst du Steam dein Spiel noch auf Fehler überprüfen lasssen?


----------



## BartholomO (24. Dezember 2014)

Super freu ich mich drauf, gleich mal den Ruf testen


----------



## Black Buty (24. Dezember 2014)

@Deatroy: Steam sagte ja es wäre gar nix mehr da. Konnte aber einfach runterladen uns starten als wenn es nie virher da gewesen wäre. Läuft jetzt auch 

btw, der RUF hat es echt in sich.


----------



## 1awd1 (24. Dezember 2014)

Naja, den Ruf hätten sie sich gern sparen oder später bringen können und dafür lieber noch nen richtiges Rennauto einfügen. Gibt für meinen Geschmack eh schon viel zuviele Straßenautos für nen Rennsimulator. Der 787 ist dafür aber richtig gut geworden. Der macht wirklich Laune. 
Hoffentlich fangen sie jetzt langsam an die fehlenden Features nachzureichen und den online Modus zu verbessern, der ist ne Qual.


----------



## T'PAU (24. Dezember 2014)

Heute und morgen ist AC in einer 50%-Aktion bei Steam, also für *22,49€*! 

Den RUF hab ich noch nicht gefahren, aber das Mazda 787b Biest. Auf Spa hab ich mit dem extreme Probleme mit der letzten Schikane. Da muss ich seeehr langsam durch und möglichst überhaupt kein Gas geben!
Das Ding dreht dort Pirouetten, als wenn die Fahrbahn voller Öl oder Schmierseife ist! 
Im Kunos-Forum wurde schon empfohlen, die Fahrzeughöhe zu erhöhen, hat aber irgendwie nichts gebracht.

Hab ich mit keinem anderen Auto in dieser Schikane, zumindest nicht so extrem.


----------



## rolli (24. Dezember 2014)

Deatroy schrieb:


> ...bei R3E fehlt auch noch manches.



R3E wiederum wird offiziell als "Open Beta" bezeichnet! 

Was soll's, wird schon noch irgendwann werden...


----------



## T'PAU (24. Dezember 2014)

Dafür hat R3E den wesentlich besseren/kernigeren Sound gegenüber diesen gedämpften, "muffeligen" AC-Sound.
Hab mir R3E kürzlich runtergeladen und war schon ziemlich begeistert was den Sound angeht.

Aber genug ot... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (24. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin den RUF eben kurz gefahren, wirklich ein sehr spaßiges Teil und für ein solch altes Straßenauto finde ich den sogar ziemlich sportlich.
Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt gar nicht was ihr teilweise habt. 
Wenn man mit dem RUF richtig umgeht, ist das Teil wirklich schnell.
Und ich finde die Abwechslung der Inhalte gut, ich bevorzuge zwar in der Regel auch GTs, habe aber eben auch eine schwäche für ältere Fahrzeuge, die schnell sind (allen Voran Mazda 787B  ).
Die Fahrzeuge verlangen eben im Grenzbereich viel ab. 



T'PAU schrieb:


> Heute und morgen ist AC in einer 50%-Aktion bei Steam, also für *22,49€*!
> 
> Den RUF hab ich noch nicht gefahren, aber das Mazda 787b Biest. Auf Spa hab ich mit dem extreme Probleme mit der letzten Schikane. Da muss ich seeehr langsam durch und möglichst überhaupt kein Gas geben!
> Das Ding dreht dort Pirouetten, als wenn die Fahrbahn voller Öl oder Schmierseife ist!
> ...



In der letzten Schikane lasse ich den Mazda auch nur durchrollen.
Ich bremse lediglich so weit runter, sodass der Mazda noch etwas Tempo hat um zügig durch die erste Kurve zu kommen.
Bei der zweiten Kurve der Schikane warte ich so lange bis er (fast) gerade steht und dann versuche ich leicht zu beschleunigen und sobald er Gerade ist, gehts voll aufs Gas. 
Übrigens bin ich gestern Abend auf der Bude den Mazda 105 Minuten lang auf dem Nürburgring GP gefahren.
Das kam einem vor wie eine Ewigkeit. 
Und heute gings auf die Nos...eine 6:29 war schon drin, eine 6:20 ist aber auf jeden Fall noch machbar.


----------



## Beam39 (25. Dezember 2014)

rolli schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort @Deatroy.
> 
> Echt schade, anstatt seit langem bekannte Bugs zu fixen wird erstmal an neuen Features gebastelt.
> Mir scheint, als wollte man die "1.0" ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste noch schnell vor Weihnachten raushauen.
> ...



Naja, wollen wir die Kirche mal im Dorf lassen. "Ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste raushauen" ist hier wirklich fehl am Platz, zumal es ihnen nicht wirklich mehr Einnahmen gebracht haben wird da das Spiel eh stets verfügbar war.

Man muss halt auch bedenken das Kunos ein relativ kleines Team ist und sie sich somit nicht jedem Problem sofort annehmen können und Prioritäten setzen müssen.

Ich hab 1.0 gestern mal ganz kurz angezockt und war wirklich begeistert. Fühlt sich alles noch mal ne Ecke besser und runder an, wirklich klasse.

Kunos hat das gehalten was sie versprochen haben, nämlich eine astreine Simulation zu entwickeln.


----------



## zinki (25. Dezember 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Kunos hat das gehalten was sie versprochen haben, nämlich eine astreine Simulation zu entwickeln.



Simulation oder RennSimulation? Ganz ehrlich - das ist quatsch mit Soße. Keine Ahnung wie oft ich es noch sagen soll aber wenn ich in einer RennSim nicht mal die Basics wie Flaggenregeln habe um vernüftig Rennen zu fahren, ist es keine RennSimulation.
Wenn du bei Simulation eine Fahrsimulation meinst ... na ja dann kann ich dir so halb zu stimmen ...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (25. Dezember 2014)

zinki schrieb:


> Simulation oder RennSimulation? Ganz ehrlich - das ist quatsch mit Soße. Keine Ahnung wie oft ich es noch sagen soll aber wenn ich in einer RennSim nicht mal die Basics wie Flaggenregeln habe um vernüftig Rennen zu fahren, ist es keine RennSimulation.
> Wenn du bei Simulation eine Fahrsimulation meinst ... na ja dann kann ich dir so halb zu stimmen ...



Hackt halt bitte nicht immer auf dem rum was nicht drin ist, als euch über das zu freuen was drin ist.
Hier geht es bestimmt seit 30 Seiten nur noch um dieses hin und her (mal abgesehen von neuen Inhalten).
1. gibt es zumindest eine blaue Flagge (ferito Blue Flag).
2. Arbeitet Kunos an Flaggen.
3. Sind Flaggen mMn nicht allzu notwendig gewesen, da es bislang wichtigere Dinge gab und ich außerdem sowieso fast nur mit TS fahre....


----------



## Beam39 (25. Dezember 2014)

zinki schrieb:


> Simulation oder RennSimulation? Ganz ehrlich - das ist quatsch mit Soße. Keine Ahnung wie oft ich es noch sagen soll aber wenn ich in einer RennSim nicht mal die Basics wie Flaggenregeln habe um vernüftig Rennen zu fahren, ist es keine RennSimulation.
> Wenn du bei Simulation eine Fahrsimulation meinst ... na ja dann kann ich dir so halb zu stimmen ...



Achso, wenn du aber deine Flaggen hast aber eine absolut beschissene Fahrphysik dann ist das für dich ne angemessene Simulation?



> Keine Ahnung wie oft ich es noch sagen soll



Sagst das anscheinend so oft dass man dir genauso oft sagen muss dass deine Flaggen bereits in Arbeit sind. Geh woanders rumheulen und deinstallier das Spiel - ganz einfach. Leuten wie dir kann mans eh nie recht machen, von daher.


----------



## Dedde (25. Dezember 2014)

nutzt jmd sli? bei mir klappt das nicht richtig, hätte gern gewusst was ihr im nv inspector eingestellt habt


----------



## mr.4EvEr (25. Dezember 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> nutzt jmd sli? bei mir klappt das nicht richtig, hätte gern gewusst was ihr im nv inspector eingestellt habt


Falls du auf der WBB registriert bist, könntest du mal Bad Dan [me] fragen, der hat AC mit SLI zum Laufen bekommen:
Weissbierbude - Dein freundlicher Race07-Server - Aw: Assetto Corsa - F.A.Q. - Weissbierbude - Forum

Falls du dort nicht registriert bist, würde ich ihn für dich anschreiben.
Worin liegt im Moment das Problem?
Funktioniert SLI bei dir überhaupt?


----------



## zinki (25. Dezember 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Achso, wenn du aber deine Flaggen hast aber eine absolut beschissene Fahrphysik dann ist das für dich ne angemessene Simulation?
> 
> 
> 
> Sagst das anscheinend so oft dass man dir genauso oft sagen muss dass deine Flaggen bereits in Arbeit sind. Geh woanders rumheulen und deinstallier das Spiel - ganz einfach. Leuten wie dir kann mans eh nie recht machen, von daher.



Wenn mir mal iwer gesagt hätte - was hier nie passiert ist. weils scheinbar niemand wusste - dass die Flaggen in Arbeit sind, hätte ich doch schon längsten Ruhe gegeben. 
Was für eine Pauschalisierung der Tatsachen. Mir kann man sehr wohl es "recht" machen. Indem ich von einem Spiel, dass sich Simulation nennt auch das erwarte. Dort sollten Flaggen, Fahrphysik und realistische Strecken nicht als "spezielles Feature" gelten. Es wurde nirgends auch nur einen Hauch kommuniziert, dass an den Flaggenregeln gearbeitet wird. 



> 3. Sind Flaggen mMn nicht allzu notwendig gewesen, da es bislang  wichtigere Dinge gab und ich außerdem sowieso fast nur mit TS fahre....



ähm ja ... okay ...


----------



## Dedde (25. Dezember 2014)

ich war dort mal angemeldet, weiß aber nicht mehr pw usw. wenn du ihn anschreiben könntest, wäre super. ja iwie komisch, wenn ich sli aktiv habe habe ich nicht mehr als 42 fps, geht nicht höher, vor ein paar tagen waren es 70fps. aber die karten nicht richtig ausgelastet. deaktiviere ich sli hab ich ca 90 fps. also es arbeiten beide karten, nur nicht ausreichend


----------



## ak1504 (25. Dezember 2014)

zinki schrieb:


> Es wurde nirgends auch nur einen Hauch kommuniziert, dass an den Flaggenregeln gearbeitet wird.




Das is das Hauptproblem mit Kunos. Keine Kommunikation mit den Usern. Man hat praktisch nie eine Ahnung an was gerade gearbeitet wird. Bzw. welcher Content, welche Features als nächstes kommen werden.

Und ich sehe es nich ein mir die einzelnen Angestellten bei Twitter usw. rauszupicken und jeden Tag abzugrasen ob es Infos gibt. Sowas muss m.M.n von Kunos selbst im Forum/Facebook regelmäßig kommen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (25. Dezember 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Das is das Hauptproblem mit Kunos. Keine Kommunikation mit den Usern. Man hat praktisch nie eine Ahnung an was gerade gearbeitet wird. Bzw. welcher Content, welche Features als nächstes kommen werden.
> 
> Und ich sehe es nich ein mir die einzelnen Angestellten bei Twitter usw. rauszupicken und jeden Tag abzugrasen ob es Infos gibt. Sowas muss m.M.n von Kunos selbst im Forum/Facebook regelmäßig kommen.



Kunos ist eben in erster Linie mit Arbeiten beschäftigt.
Und außerdem kündigt R3E beispielsweise auch erst immer ein paar Wochen vor Release an, was als nächstes kommt.
Also von dem her kommuniziert kein Entwicklerstudio wirklich viel.


----------



## zinki (25. Dezember 2014)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Kunos ist eben in erster Linie mit Arbeiten beschäftigt.
> Und außerdem kündigt R3E beispielsweise auch erst immer ein paar Wochen vor Release an, was als nächstes kommt.
> Also von dem her kommuniziert kein Entwicklerstudio wirklich viel.



Asu weils alle machen, macht es Kunos auch. 
Erstaunlich wie wir alle erzogen wurden ... eig. sollte ein vernüftige Roadmap Pflicht sein. Sowie ein nachvollziehbarer Changelog mit dem Realse des Updates ...


----------



## ak1504 (25. Dezember 2014)

Assetto Corsa [60fps] ★ Ruf Yellow Bird @ Yas Marina Circuit 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vHWW4O9LNv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (25. Dezember 2014)

zinki schrieb:


> Asu weils alle machen, macht es Kunos auch.
> Erstaunlich wie wir alle erzogen wurden ... eig. sollte ein vernüftige Roadmap Pflicht sein. Sowie ein nachvollziehbarer Changelog mit dem Realse des Updates ...



Nein, das habe ich nicht behauptet.
Ich wollte nur zeigen, dass man dann nicht einzig und allein Kunos kritisieren sollte.
Außerdem wird sicherlich häufig an Dingen gearbeitet, die auf den ersten Blick nicht auffallen...und wenn es eine Roadmap gäbe, dann würde sich jeder beschweren, wenn bis zu einem gewissen Datum eine Verbesserung noch nicht fertiggestellt wurde...
Ich freue mich ganz einfach jetzt über den Mazda und den RUF und zähle definitiv nicht die Tage ab, bis ein neuer Patch erscheint.


----------



## ak1504 (25. Dezember 2014)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Kunos ist eben in erster Linie mit Arbeiten beschäftigt.



Ja für nen paar Zeilen was grad abgeht brauch man ja extra noch 3 weitere Mitarbeiter die das dann in 2 Wochen fertigstellen. lol

Die Leute ab und zu zu informieren die Kunos mit dem Kauf unterstützt haben kann unmöglich zuviel verlangt sein.

Sry aber da hörts echt auf.

Ich verlange keinen Dev Steam ala Sector3, es würde vollkommen ausreichen im Forum nen Überblick zu posten wie es z.b. Bugbear regelmäßig macht bei Wreckfest.


----------



## Invisiblo (25. Dezember 2014)

Hab mir das Spiel heute auch gekauft und bin damit jetzt von NFS Shift/Codemasters-Spielen ohne Fahrhilfen das erste Mal in einer richtigen Sim unterwegs. 

Um im allerersten Karriere-Rennen den 2. Platz zu erreichen, habe ich auch nur ca. 1 Stunde gebraucht.  

Ne Frage hätte ich: Ist es normal, dass man durch so gut wie jede Kurve mit extrem quietschenden Reifen durchrutscht?


----------



## ak1504 (25. Dezember 2014)

Zuuuu schnell Junge...


----------



## iKimi22 (25. Dezember 2014)

Naja wenn wir ganz ehrlich sind, hat Kunos manche Infos schon vor Alpha - Early Access gesagt, dass dies und das NICHT dabei sein wird in der V1.0.
Dazu musste man sich vor einem Jahr nur die Interviews und die Website durchlesen^^
Sowas wie Nacht, Regen, Wetter und solche Dinge standen schon fest, dass die fehlen werden und ich habs trotzdem gekauft weil mir der Fahrspaß wichtiger war.
Aber nach der V1.0 erwarte ich trotzdem dass normale Dinge wie Flaggen, Penalty usw kommen werden!
Kunos hatte ja schließlich nur die V1.0 erwähnt, danach kann ja viel entwickelt werden, da weniger Zeitdruck


----------



## Andregee (25. Dezember 2014)

Was mich bedenklich stimmt, ist das man so elementare Sachen wie einen vernünftigen Start nicht innerhalb eines Jahres implentiert hat, obwohl das sicher sehr schnell möglich wäre. Anscheinend gehört es wohl zur Ausrichtung des Games, das man keinen Frühstart machen kann und nicht mal einen Gang vor dem Grün der Ampel einlegen kann. Man kann ja nichtmal den Motor abwürgen ohne das er von selbst wieder anspringt. Bei sowas fühle ich mich direkt an Codemasters F1 Serie erinnert.


----------



## Ritz186 (26. Dezember 2014)

*FCM FC2-2014 Season 1.0 **Released
*von chargingcar

FC2 2014 | RaceDepartment

Error | Assetto Corsa support forum





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZMQg37rCiz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


â€‹


und ein schönes bild von chargingcar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Dezember 2014)

Netter Sound


----------



## Invisiblo (26. Dezember 2014)

Aus welchem Grund sollte man (bei Logitech-Geräten) den Federeffekt auf 0% stellen?

MfG


----------



## IJOJOI (26. Dezember 2014)

Weil das Spiel selbst das simuliert.


----------



## iKimi22 (26. Dezember 2014)

Andregee schrieb:


> Was mich bedenklich stimmt, ist das man so elementare Sachen wie einen vernünftigen Start nicht innerhalb eines Jahres implentiert hat, obwohl das sicher sehr schnell möglich wäre. Anscheinend gehört es wohl zur Ausrichtung des Games, das man keinen Frühstart machen kann und nicht mal einen Gang vor dem Grün der Ampel einlegen kann. Man kann ja nichtmal den Motor abwürgen ohne das er von selbst wieder anspringt. Bei sowas fühle ich mich direkt an Codemasters F1 Serie erinnert.



Das hatte ich aber vor paar Seiten erzählt. Das liegt an der Physikengine die bei Geschwindigkeiten 0 km/h bis etwa 5 km/h, keine plausiblen Werte berechnen kann.
Da muss Kunos nochmal dran arbeiten, da bis jetzt Nullwerte/"Fake" Werte benutzt werden, um die ersten 5 km/h zu überbrücken.
Und da hat Aris schon geschrieben, dass man das nicht einfach so lösen kann. Da muss die Engine nochmal umgeschrieben werden.
Mit dem Motor an- und ausmachen bin ich auch enttäuscht.
Nur weil behinderte Jungs bei netkar Pro das nicht konnten, wurde es bei Assetto entfernt.


----------



## Dedde (26. Dezember 2014)

ich habe krasse framedrops im mp, oft ne zeitlang 30 fps. gehts noch jmd so?


----------



## IJOJOI (26. Dezember 2014)

Hatte ich in einer vorherigen Version mal, versuche mal den Rauch auszuschalten, und die Priorität im Taskmanager auf Hoch zu stellen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (26. Dezember 2014)

Deaktiviere außerdem mal die Apps.
Und falls du auf Modstrecken bist, solltest du eher auf Originalstrecken testen.
Sentul zieht beispielsweise enorm viel Leistung (vor allem mit geöffneten Apps).


----------



## IJOJOI (26. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir war damals auch Dashmeter pro schuld.
Komisch aber wahr


----------



## 1awd1 (26. Dezember 2014)

Deatroy schrieb:


> Das hatte ich aber vor paar Seiten erzählt. Das liegt an der Physikengine die bei Geschwindigkeiten 0 km/h bis etwa 5 km/h, keine plausiblen Werte berechnen kann.
> Da muss Kunos nochmal dran arbeiten, da bis jetzt Nullwerte/"Fake" Werte benutzt werden, um die ersten 5 km/h zu überbrücken.
> Und da hat Aris schon geschrieben, dass man das nicht einfach so lösen kann. Da muss die Engine nochmal umgeschrieben werden.
> Mit dem Motor an- und ausmachen bin ich auch enttäuscht.
> Nur weil behinderte Jungs bei netkar Pro das nicht konnten, wurde es bei Assetto entfernt.



Die Aussage ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. Erklär mal bitte genauer. Ich kann jederzeit anhalten, den Gang rausnehmen, wieder einlegen und losfahren. Keinerzeit (seit dem letzten Update) hatte ich den Eindruck, dass da irgendwas nicht funktioniert oder falsch ist. Was ist da bitte beim Rennstart anders?


----------



## T'PAU (26. Dezember 2014)

Es gibt neue Varianten der Shelby Cobra und meines kleinen Lieblings-Flitzers Kutch 2000 SL.
Der Kutch ist 'ne geile Karre für enge, winkelige Strecken wie z.B. Transfagarasan oder Trento Bondone.
Aber mit dem Turbo haben die's wirklich ein wenig übertrieben. Schon ab ca. 50% versucht einem teilweise noch im 4. von 5 Gängen das Heck zu überholen! 
Die Version zu Early Access Zeiten kam mir nicht so extrem vor.


----------



## Andregee (26. Dezember 2014)

Deatroy schrieb:


> Das hatte ich aber vor paar Seiten erzählt. Das liegt an der Physikengine die bei Geschwindigkeiten 0 km/h bis etwa 5 km/h, keine plausiblen Werte berechnen kann.
> Da muss Kunos nochmal dran arbeiten, da bis jetzt Nullwerte/"Fake" Werte benutzt werden, um die ersten 5 km/h zu überbrücken.
> Und da hat Aris schon geschrieben, dass man das nicht einfach so lösen kann. Da muss die Engine nochmal umgeschrieben werden.
> Mit dem Motor an- und ausmachen bin ich auch enttäuscht.
> Nur weil behinderte Jungs bei netkar Pro das nicht konnten, wurde es bei Assetto entfernt.




Hm klingt ehrlich gesagt nich plausibel. Ob ich nun den Gang vorher oder nach Grün einlegen kann, ändert an dem Low speed bug doch auch nichts. Und ich kann mich doch auch einfach so auf die STrecke stellen und ohne Probleme ienen Start üben. Klingt für mich nach typischer Ausrede.

Edit. Zu spät, bin nicht allein mit dem Gedanken.


----------



## Dedde (26. Dezember 2014)

wie deaktiviert man die apps? ich meine darauf ist man doch auch angewiesen. war auf spa mit dem mazda 787


----------



## mr.4EvEr (26. Dezember 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> wie deaktiviert man die apps? ich meine darauf ist man doch auch angewiesen. war auf spa mit dem mazda 787



Im Menu bei den Optionen auf Allgemein gehen.
Und dann bei UI Modules die Apps aktivieren bzw. deaktivieren.

Das mit dem Startproblem interessiert mich übrigens auch.


----------



## Dedde (27. Dezember 2014)

also manche mods funzen bei mir nicht. zb oulton park, oder  beim vaz-2106 (lada) kommt invalid setup und ich kann nicht starten. primera btcc bekomm ich auch nicht zum laufen


----------



## mr.4EvEr (27. Dezember 2014)

Ist auch alles sauber entpackt?
Bei manchen Mods gibt es 2 Ordner, der eine muss dann zu content -> Cars/Tracks rein und der andere eben in den angegeben Ordner.


----------



## iKimi22 (27. Dezember 2014)

Andregee schrieb:


> Hm klingt ehrlich gesagt nich plausibel. Ob ich nun den Gang vorher oder nach Grün einlegen kann, ändert an dem Low speed bug doch auch nichts. Und ich kann mich doch auch einfach so auf die STrecke stellen und ohne Probleme ienen Start üben. Klingt für mich nach typischer Ausrede.
> 
> Edit. Zu spät, bin nicht allein mit dem Gedanken.



Ich hab die Info weitergegeben wie Sie hier und da im Forum steht.
Jeder kann für sich entscheiden, ob er es plausibel hält oder nicht.^^
Wenn ich es ändern könnte, würde vieles wie in GTR2 oder rF1/2 sein und so funktionieren wie es soll :p

Jedoch bin ich auch nicht glücklich mit paar Dingen.
Hab schon Vorschläge in der Beta genannt wie anderes Penalty System, Bremsdruck, etc etc aber keine Antwort oder (bis jetzt) Info ob was entwickelt wird.


----------



## Dedde (28. Dezember 2014)

also in letzter zeit fahre ich mit dem zakspeed escort turbo 440ps auf der modsstrecke miseluk. das macht so wahnsinnig viel spaß. die strecke ist schnell gelernt und absolut super. das ist so ein richtiges bergcup fahrzeug



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (28. Dezember 2014)

Naja... Optisch kalter und alter Kaffee und der erste Kurs den ich auf der Bude gefahren bin und dachte nur wtf wo gehst hier zur Rennstecke...

Ich mag den nich ^^

Aber den Escort will ich schon ewig im MP fahren nur finde ich nei nen Server wo der läuft geschweigen denn paar Leute drauf sind...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. Dezember 2014)

Deatroy schrieb:


> Jedoch bin ich auch nicht glücklich mit paar Dingen.
> Hab schon Vorschläge in der Beta genannt wie anderes Penalty System, Bremsdruck, etc etc aber keine Antwort oder (bis jetzt) Info ob was entwickelt wird.




Am Penalty System wird schon längst gearbeitet.
Geplant ist, dass statt der bisherigen 5 Sekunden Strafe, auch nach einer gewissen Anzahl an Delikten Drive Through oder Stop&Go verhängt wird.
Die abgekürzte Zeit wird dann einfach nicht gewertet.




ak1504 schrieb:


> Naja... Optisch kalter und alter Kaffee und der erste Kurs den ich auf der Bude gefahren bin und dachte nur wtf wo gehst hier zur Rennstecke...
> 
> Ich mag den nich ^^
> 
> Aber den Escort will ich schon ewig im MP fahren nur finde ich nei nen Server wo der läuft geschweigen denn paar Leute drauf sind...



Dann frag doch auf der Schwarzbierbude, ob die den auf Server 6 (Wunschserver) mit deiner Wunschstrecke zur Verfügung stellen.
Rund um die Uhr wird dort zwar auch nicht gefahren. Aber am Wochenende und unter der Woche abends kommen des Öfteren 10-24 Leute pro Server zusammen.


----------



## Dedde (28. Dezember 2014)

Naja optisch macht wohl kaum eine modstrecke was her.  Aber ist auch nich weiter schlimm. Übrigens mein sli Problem hat sich erledigt.  Nun läuft alles wie es soll


----------



## T'PAU (28. Dezember 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> also manche mods funzen bei mir nicht. zb oulton park, oder  beim vaz-2106 (lada) kommt invalid setup und ich kann nicht starten. primera btcc bekomm ich auch nicht zum laufen


Das mit dem "Invalid Setup" haben viele mit Mod-Autos in letzter Zeit. Wenn man das Kunos-Forum dazu querliest heisst das, dass die Karre zu tief liegt. Da muss entweder ein Wert in einer ini geändert werden, oder aber im Setup die entsprechenden Werte erhöhen.
Was genau hab ich grad 'net parat. 

Vom Mazda 787B gibt's ein Update auf V1.1. Einige Bugfixes, neue Skins. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann gibt's da noch einen gewissen JonZ aka Carbon14... einfach mal seinen YT-Kanal anschauen. Was der für geile AC- und PC-Videos macht!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uVZe1fiHFpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

@Dedde
Dann hast du wohl noch nicht die richtigen Modstrecken gesehen. Da fallen mir spontan Barbagallo, Lake Louise Loop Road, LuccaRing... ach ja und Snoopys Nordschleife ein!


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. Dezember 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/Assetto.Co...504559475869/1039299799429671/?type=1&theater


----------



## iKimi22 (28. Dezember 2014)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Am Penalty System wird schon längst gearbeitet.
> Geplant ist, dass statt der bisherigen 5 Sekunden Strafe, auch nach einer gewissen Anzahl an Delikten Drive Through oder Stop&Go verhängt wird.
> Die abgekürzte Zeit wird dann einfach nicht gewertet.



Bist du auch in der Beta ? 
Ich hab das irgendwie dann nicht mitbekommen, dass Kunos schon am Penalty System coded.
Gibt ja die App, wo die Strafe Stop&Go bei x Delikten angezeigt wird.
Sonst weiß ich nur, dass entwickelt wird:
Flaggensystem - Ja
Aggressive AI - ja, seit gestern bekannt




ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/Assetto.Co...504559475869/1039299799429671/?type=1&theater



Ich schätze mal Barcelona wird bekannt gegeben + Ford Lizenz !?
Dann kommen bald mit dem DLC Nordschleife, Zandvoort (gratis) und Barcelona (neu) dazu. Für mich 3 sehr gute Tracks.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. Dezember 2014)

Nein, ich bin leider kein Beta-Tester.
Allerdings stehe ich in gutem Kontakt zu einigen Betatestern und die haben mir schon einige Infos gegeben.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (29. Dezember 2014)

Nachdem ich in den letzten Tagen enorm viel im Mazda gefahren bin, habe ich das Geschoss jetzt mal über die Nordschleife fliegen lassen.
Zeit: 6.20,465
Wie immer FullHD@60fps.
Edit2: Jetzt ist das Video endlich verarbeitet. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UUDxZMVuqp0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andregee (29. Dezember 2014)

Deatroy schrieb:


> Ich hab die Info weitergegeben wie Sie hier und da im Forum steht.
> Jeder kann für sich entscheiden, ob er es plausibel hält oder nicht.^^
> Wenn ich es ändern könnte, würde vieles wie in GTR2 oder rF1/2 sein und so funktionieren wie es soll :p
> 
> ...




Mir war schon klar, das du nur etwas weitergibst, insofern hat sich meine Skepsis nicht gegen dich sondern die Aussage von Kunos gerichtet. Die würden sicher nicht sagen, mensch leute wir haben andere Baustellen um neue Käufer ins Boot zu locken, darum begnügt euch mit dem Startsystem was bislang vorliegt, gekauft habt ihr auch so, wir richten uns halt aktuell am Massenmarkt aus da gibt es andere Prioritäten.


----------



## ak1504 (29. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1WAcGaXUf-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iKimi22 (29. Dezember 2014)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin leider kein Beta-Tester.
> Allerdings stehe ich in gutem Kontakt zu einigen Betatestern und die haben mir schon einige Infos gegeben.



Also heute kam das zum Vorschein auf Twitter:
https://twitter.com/KunosStefano/status/549477189071011840

Hoffentlich liest der mein Thema im betaforum 
Da wurden richtig gute Ideen eingebracht, manche sind auch nicht so schwer umzusetzen^^


----------



## Dedde (29. Dezember 2014)

Was denkt ihr.  Was kündigen sie für ac in zwei Tagen an?


----------



## dbilas (29. Dezember 2014)

Bestimmt lasergescante strecken


----------



## 1awd1 (29. Dezember 2014)

Deatroy schrieb:


> Also heute kam das zum Vorschein auf Twitter:
> https://twitter.com/KunosStefano/status/549477189071011840
> 
> Hoffentlich liest der mein Thema im betaforum
> Da wurden richtig gute Ideen eingebracht, manche sind auch nicht so schwer umzusetzen^^



Die sollen es einfach so machen wie es iracing macht. Das System funktioniert nahezu perfekt. Warum muss man denn unbedingt was neues erfinden? Diese dämliche Zeitstrafe, wie AC sie jetzt hat ist auf jeden fall der größte Murks überhaupt.


----------



## Dedde (29. Dezember 2014)

@ak1504 cooles video, muss ich mir gleich mal laden. kommt eig bei lfs nix neues mehr?


----------



## 1awd1 (29. Dezember 2014)

Bei LFS kommt demnächst der Scirocco...


----------



## Dedde (29. Dezember 2014)

Haha, ja das hieß es vor fünf Jahren schon xD
bin jetzt auch mit dem primera btcc am start. über die leistung war ich verwundert, ich dachte der hat um die 300ps, in ac hat er aber 410 etwa. fühlt sich aber auch eher nach 300ps an. laut google hat der etwa 300.


----------



## msdd63 (30. Dezember 2014)

Monza müsste mal aktualisiert werden. Die Parabolika ist ja seit diesem Jahr asphaltiert. Auch wenn ich kein Fan von asphaltierten Auslaufzonen bin.


----------



## iKimi22 (30. Dezember 2014)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Monza müsste mal aktualisiert werden. Die Parabolika ist ja seit diesem Jahr asphaltiert. Auch wenn ich kein Fan von asphaltierten Auslaufzonen bin.



wird nicht passieren^^
Nurb GP müsste an sich auch nochmal komplett neu gescannt werden, weil es noch vom Ferrari Virtual Academy stammt, genauso wie Mugello.
Kann man auch vieles sehen: KUNOS Simulazioni - racing games,driving school,safe driving,pilots training,racing teams,circuit recreation,laser scan data


----------



## T'PAU (30. Dezember 2014)

Von Monza sollten die endlich mal die vollständige 10km Classic-Variante bringen und nicht nur diese halbgare 66er wie jetzt!
Banking ftw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und morgen wird der Release-Termin und Preis vom Dreampack-DLC bekannt gegeben, that's it. Da erwarte ich eigentlich nichts weiter.

Was das Strafsystem angeht... Im Kunos-Forum hat einer 'nen Fratzenbuch- oder Zwitscher-Link gepostet, nachdem das jetzige Slow-Down-System _überarbeitet_ werden soll. Na da bin ich mal gespannt. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TknncDT02Jg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iKimi22 (31. Dezember 2014)

Das Oval kommt ja wahrscheinlich im Historic DLC oder wie das auch heißen dann wird
Silverstone classic, Monza und noch eine war schon bekannt im Forum.


----------



## Ich 15 (31. Dezember 2014)

Dear AC followers, 
 this has been a really great year, and we  want to finish at the best possible way. We are proud to announce the  official license of Lamborghini Automobili in Assetto Corsa, with a  selection of the most beautiful, powerful and iconic models of the  prestigious Italian Car Manufacturer. With the addition of Lamborghini,  Audi, Toyota, Nissan, Alfa Romeo, Ford and many other contents, Assetto  Corsa will bring you the best selection of GT, sportcars and prototypes ever seen in a racing simulation. 


  Reproducing the cars of an iconic brand like Lamborghini Automobili is a  huge honour for us, as well as a very important message to our fans:  the decision to make such a huge investment after Assetto Corsa has been  released, is the result of our strong believe in this project and in  this community. It also means that in the mid future you can expect  developments for Assetto Corsa that go well beyond the generic  "additional contents". 
 As said before, the version 1.0 of Assetto Corsa signifies not just the long-term achievement but also a new start. 

 Our team is already working on contents and features that are scheduled  for release during 2015. Some of those have yet to be unveiled, but we  are excited about them and confident that we will amaze you once again.  Finally, with the inclusion of the Lamborghini license, about fifty  additional cars officially licensed will be included in Assetto Corsa  during 2015!

 You probably already know all about the first  additional package as it is the most anticipated by the community, and  we bet you want to know more about it: the Dream pack, featuring the  Nordschleife official circuit, for the first time fully based on  Laserscan technology, will be a total blast! Your racing experience will  be elevated to a brand new level. The production and testing of this  package has required a huge work, resources and manpower, but we are  sure you will appreciate it, turn by turn, curb by curb.  Starting next  week, we'll share with all our fans the work in progress and the news  about the state of completion of the track and the ten awesome cars  included in the package, namely the Alfa Romeo's 4c, 155 DTM and GTA,  the McLaren's P1 and F1 GTR, the Nissan GT-R Nismo 2014 GT3, the GM  Corvette C7R GTE, the Mercedes 190 DTM and Sauber-C9 and the BMW  M235iRacing VLN. We will also inform you about pre-order, price and  release date. 


 Someone says that good things need time.  Thank  you for your patience and your support, as always all our efforts are  focused to improve your Assetto Corsa experience even more. 


 Welcome, Lamborghini. Welcome, 2015!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OsowgkDYPE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (31. Dezember 2014)

Tjo, Lambo ftw.! 
Dachte das Dreampack wäre schon viel weiter entwickelt bzw. fertig. Naja dann dauert's halt noch etwas mit der Nordschleife.

Und für diese Ankündigung machen die nun so ein Brimborium?


----------



## ak1504 (31. Dezember 2014)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Tjo, Lambo ftw.!
> Und für diese Ankündigung machen die nun so ein Brimborium?



Hab ich was verpasst das überall lesen zu  müssen ??


----------



## mr.4EvEr (31. Dezember 2014)

Sehr cool, ich habe es gehofft, dass heute Lamborghini oder Porsche bekannt gegeben wird.
Das sind für mich zwei der absoluten Lieblingsmarken.
Zum Einen weil die beiden Hersteller absolut fantastische Fahrzeuge produzieren werden und haben, zum Anderen weil der Lizenzen so extrem teuer sind.
Sodass bislang in keiner aktuellen Simulation die beiden Hersteller vertreten sind.
Egal wie die Reaktionen von anderen Leuten sein mögen, aber ich freue mich enorm auf Fahrzeuge wie den Diablo SV, den Gallardo GT3 oder den Aventador. 
Ich bin schon gespannt was Kunos aus der Lizenz alles machen wird. 

Edit: Im Video wird ja schon einiges an Fahrzeugen angekündigt.
Lediglich der Diablo SV und der Sesto Elemento würden mir definitiv noch fehlen...
Auf der einen Seite wird es ja eine richtige Lambo Armada geben (was mich natürlich freut) auf der anderen ist es natürlich klar, dass Kunos die teuer bezahlte Lizenz auch ordentlich ausschöpfen will.


----------



## Ich 15 (31. Dezember 2014)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Tjo, Lambo ftw.!
> Und für diese Ankündigung machen die nun so ein Brimborium?



Für Fans der Marke ist es schon eine bedeutende Ankündigung. Die Lambo Lizenz gibt es nicht so einfach wie die Lizenz eines Pagani. Weder die Entwickler von R3E, RF2, PC oder iRacing haben einen solche Lizenz.(nach meinen Kenntnisstand)  Da dürfte den Italienern ihre Beziehungen  zu der dortigen Autoindustrie, wie schon bei Ferrari in die Hände gespielt haben.


mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Sehr cool, ich habe es gehofft, dass heute Lamborghini oder *Porsche *bekannt gegeben wird.


Eine Schande das die Lizenz für so eine bedeutende Automarke bei EA verrotten darf.


----------



## T'PAU (31. Dezember 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst das überall lesen zu  müssen ??


Hast du nichts von Kunos netten Countdown-Spielchen die letzten Tage mitgekriegt?
Kannst ja mal deren Fratzenbuch-Seite etwas runterscrollen. 

Ja, klar, Lamborghini ist schon 'ne tolle Ergänzung für den Fuhrpark, aber da extra so'n Countdown-Trara drum machen. Wo eigentlich fast jeder Infos zum Dreampack erwartet hätten. Aber da gibt's ja demnächst wohl auch konkrete(re) Aussagen zu.

Ich wette mal der erste Lambo, der kommt, wird der Miura SV sein (hmm, warum nur ^^).


----------



## mr.4EvEr (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Eine Schande das die Lizenz für so eine bedeutende Automarke bei EA verrotten darf.



Ja das ist wirklich eine Schande.
Wobei es selbst bei Lamborghini und Forza schade war...
Aber jetzt hat zumindest das ein Ende. 
Und wer weiß...hoffentlich rettet Kunos 2016 in Zuffenhausen noch, was zu retten ist. 
RUF ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber die ganzen Motorsport-Monster, die Porsche früher entwickelt hat sind definitiv interessanter. 
Mein Traum wären immer noch Kisten wie der Porsche Moby Dick oder 917....aber wer weiß, eventuell erfüllt sich der Traum bis zum Ende meines Lebens noch.


----------



## ak1504 (31. Dezember 2014)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Hast du nichts von Kunos netten Countdown-Spielchen die letzten Tage mitgekriegt?
> Kannst ja mal deren Fratzenbuch-Seite etwas runterscrollen.
> 
> Ja, klar, Lamborghini ist schon 'ne tolle Ergänzung für den Fuhrpark, aber da extra so'n Countdown-Trara drum machen. Wo eigentlich fast jeder Infos zum Dreampack erwartet hätten. Aber da gibt's ja demnächst wohl auch konkrete(re) Aussagen zu.
> ...





Klar hab ich das mitbekommen. Kann nur diese vorwiegenden negativen Reaktionen nicht verstehen...


----------



## OC.Conny (1. Januar 2015)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Dear AC followers,
> this has been a really great year, and we  want to finish at the best possible way. We are proud to announce the  official license of Lamborghini Automobili in Assetto Corsa, with a  selection of the most beautiful, powerful and iconic models of the  prestigious Italian Car Manufacturer. With the addition of Lamborghini,  Audi, Toyota, Nissan, Alfa Romeo, Ford and many other contents, Assetto  Corsa will bring you the best selection of GT, sportcars and prototypes ever seen in a racing simulation.
> 
> 
> ...





Bei Sekunde 14/15 sieht man den Alfa 155 wie er 93` in der DTM gfahren ist. Wird es den noch geben?



PS:  Frohes Neues Jahr


----------



## T'PAU (1. Januar 2015)

Ja! Da geisterten schon vor einigen Monaten erste Entwicklungsbilder durchs Fratzenbuch.


----------



## Modmaster (1. Januar 2015)

OC.Conny schrieb:


> Bei Sekunde 14/15 sieht man den Alfa 155 wie er 93` in der DTM gfahren ist. Wird es den noch geben?



Der kommt mit dem Dream Car Package. Dazu gibt es nächste Woche Infos über Preis, Release und preOrder.


----------



## OC.Conny (1. Januar 2015)

Wird es mehr DTM-Autos aus der Zeit geben so wie bei R3E die DTM 92`


----------



## T'PAU (1. Januar 2015)

Von Kunos Seite kommen wie gesagt der Alfa 155 DTM und afaik auch der Mercedes 190 DTM aus dieser Zeit.
Von Seiten der Modder hat grad jemand den Opel Calibra DTM angefangen, der schon recht gut aussieht.

Ist natürlich alles kein Komplettpaket wie das gerade veröffentlichte DTM 1992 Pack für R3E.
Wobei da imho auch nicht alle Marken dabei sind (Lizengründe). Oder war das beim ADAC GT-Masters Pack? Irgendwo fehlten da bei R3E jedenfalls Autos.


----------



## rolli (1. Januar 2015)

Natürlich fehlen bei R3E - wie immer dank EA - die Porsche-Modelle bei den GT Masters.


----------



## Dedde (1. Januar 2015)

also besonders freue ich mich auf dem alfa 155 dtm, merc 190 dtm und den sauber c9.  wenn sich mal ein modder an den porsche 935 macht, wäre auch super
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ln5jd9NsXg


----------



## iKimi22 (1. Januar 2015)

Dedde schrieb:


> also besonders freue ich mich auf dem alfa 155 dtm, merc 190 dtm und den sauber c9.  wenn sich mal ein modder an den porsche 935 macht, wäre auch super
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ln5jd9NsXg



Modder machen aktuell den Porsche:
930 - 2 oder 3 Varianten
917 - mehrere Varianten
962C 
Es kommen eig so gut wie alle tollen Prototypen von Porsche.
the_meco macht einen 930.

Tolle Nachricht, aber für mich noch wichtiger wieviel das DLC kostet.
Cool natürlich dass GT3 Feld so voll wird


----------



## Ich 15 (1. Januar 2015)

Wer ein Lenkrad such das G 27 gibt es für 179€ und das Driving Force GT für 88€ auf Amazon.


----------



## Dedde (2. Januar 2015)

Deatroy schrieb:


> Modder machen aktuell den Porsche:
> 930 - 2 oder 3 Varianten
> 917 - mehrere Varianten
> 962C
> ...


tolle news,  wo liest du das nach? wie lange dauert sowas in etwa?


----------



## Modmaster (2. Januar 2015)

Dedde schrieb:


> tolle news,  wo liest du das nach? wie lange dauert sowas in etwa?



Das kannste alles im offiziellen AC Forum nachlesen oder bei Racedepartment. 

Der Mazda 787B hat zb. 7 Monate gedauert.


----------



## Heumond (2. Januar 2015)

Hatte der Modder des 787B den Zugriff auf das Fahrzeug oder wie entwickelt ein Modder die ganze Fahrdynamik?


----------



## T'PAU (2. Januar 2015)

Wo die genau ihre Daten herbekommen, oder ob das auf "so müsste die Karre sich verhalten" beruht... 

Patrik "Mazda787B" Sander hat übrigens grad den schon erwähnten Porsche 962C angefangen. Dürfte also wieder ein Hammer-Teil werden.
Da er jetzt ja auch schon etwas Erfahrungen mit Car-Mods hat, denke ich mal, dass das Ding deutlich schneller fertig wird, hoffentlich!


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. Januar 2015)

Hier ist mein neues Video. 
Nachdem das Rendern 3x für Fehler gesorgt hat (anscheinend war die Renderdatei selbst dafür verantwortlich), hat es auf den 4. Versuch, bei dem ich das Video nochmal komplett neu geschnitten habe, geklappt. 
Gefahren wurde das Event auf der Schwarzbierbude am 30.12.2014.
Das Rennen war zwar bei weitem nicht mein Bestes, aber dafür gab es ein paar schöne Zweikämpfe, als ich von hinten das Feld aufrollen musste. 
Leider musste ich aus der Replay-Datei aufnehmen, wodurch die ersten 6 Runden fehlen. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WEvAZIf-qrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (3. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KdhWn28PSQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (5. Januar 2015)

Mal was lustiges...

Die Sleepy Hollow Mod für AC.


----------



## Ritz186 (6. Januar 2015)

es geht voran bei p. sander(mazda 787b modder)

*Porsche 962c

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msdd63 (7. Januar 2015)

*Porsche 962 *eine geniale Mod! Fährt sich super das Geschoss. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (7. Januar 2015)

Ich warte lieber auf die Hangemachte Version statt den illegalen Forza Konvertierungen...


----------



## Jamal90901 (8. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

im Moment spiele ich an einem 24 Zoll Monitor 16:9. 
Ich hätte jedoch gerne ein 21:9 Format an meinem 32 Zoll 16:9 TV. 
Ist es irgendwie möglich an einem 16:9 TV in 21:9 Format zu spielen?



Mfg Patrick


----------



## mr.4EvEr (8. Januar 2015)

Wieso passt du nicht das Field of View an, bis du genügend am Rand siehst?
Dann verschenkst du keine Pixel in der Höhe.


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Januar 2015)

Was meint ihr dazu FK-Automotive Game Seat Spielsitz fÃ?r PC und Spielekonsolen Stoff blau/weiÃŸ: Amazon.de: Auto ja, nein oder doch lieber nen Stand?


----------



## 1awd1 (9. Januar 2015)

Sieht nicht besonders stabil aus. Lieber ne bissl mehr ausgeben und was anständiges kaufen.


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Januar 2015)

Hab hier noch ein Vid zum alten https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjyWjRUe9wI und neuen gefunden https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgPW3BS8J9I also für 100€ fin ich es eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht für den Preis bekommt man normalerweise grade mal nen guten Wheelstand.

 Hmmm Schwierig Schwierig


----------



## iKimi22 (9. Januar 2015)

Heumond schrieb:


> Hatte der Modder des 787B den Zugriff auf das Fahrzeug oder wie entwickelt ein Modder die ganze Fahrdynamik?



Bei Assetto kann ich das nur beurteilen, du musst nur alle Maße wissen, Dynodaten wäre nicht schlecht.
Kannst davon alles in Excel Tabellen ausrechnen, dir mir zu hoch sind vom Verstehen her (bin dumm was sowas betrifft ) und dann schmeißt die Daten rein und den Rest macht Assetto.
und viele Modder haben Glück die User posten teilweise richtig wichtige Dokumente, Dateien, Bilder.

Danke Modmaster, ja les alles im Assetto Forum.


----------



## Dedde (9. Januar 2015)

Also ich hab den Fanatec CSL Seat und bin hochzufrieden.  Der ist fest und sau bequem. Der neue stammplatz meiner katze xD


----------



## OC.Conny (9. Januar 2015)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Was meint ihr dazu FK-Automotive Game Seat Spielsitz fÃ?r PC und Spielekonsolen Stoff blau/weiÃŸ: Amazon.de: Auto ja, nein oder doch lieber nen Stand?



Kommt halt auch darauf an welche Hardware du verbaust . . . für Logitech G27 reicht es aber wenn du hochwertige Sachen verwendest sollte es schon stabiler sein


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Januar 2015)

Hab das Porsche GT3 RS V2 + Club Sport Pedals, zuletzt erst für GT5 so richtig benutzt ^^


----------



## OC.Conny (9. Januar 2015)

Also bist du mehr so ein Gelegenheitsfahrer und hast auch nicht vor demnächst mächtig aufzurüsten und 1000€ in ein Wheel oder in Pedalen zu stecken?
Für das GT3 und die Pedalen und deinen Anforderungen würde ich sagen das der Seat reichen könnte, wird bestimmt nicht sehr steif sein und hier und da Flexen aber zum fahren reicht es und besser als am Tisch wird es auch sein


----------



## Heumond (10. Januar 2015)

Deatroy schrieb:


> Bei Assetto kann ich das nur beurteilen, du musst nur alle Maße wissen, Dynodaten wäre nicht schlecht.
> Kannst davon alles in Excel Tabellen ausrechnen, dir mir zu hoch sind vom Verstehen her (bin dumm was sowas betrifft ) und dann schmeißt die Daten rein und den Rest macht Assetto.
> und viele Modder haben Glück die User posten teilweise richtig wichtige Dokumente, Dateien, Bilder.


Ich hatte mal in einem Interview mit einem Kunos Mitarbeiter gehört was die alles für Daten benutzen und an vieles kommt man garnicht ohne weiteres an. Bei den Mods(so gut einige auch sind) habe ich halt immer irgendwie bedenken ob das Fahrverhalten auch realistisch ist. Am Ende habe ich allerdings ohnehin keinen Vergleich mit dem echten Fahrzeug.



Also vor einiger Zeit hatte ich auch einen Schalensitz gesucht. In vielen Foren und Bewertungen sind die FK-Sitze nicht sehr gut bei weggekommen. Preistechnisch ist es natürlich auch das unterste Ende und Preisleistung wird sicherlich in Ordnung sein, trotzdem würde ich dann lieber gleich etwas mehr investieren als gefahr zu laufen doppelt zu kaufen.


----------



## Ritz186 (10. Januar 2015)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Was meint ihr dazu FK-Automotive Game Seat Spielsitz fÃ?r PC und Spielekonsolen Stoff blau/weiÃŸ: Amazon.de: Auto ja, nein oder doch lieber nen Stand?




hallo..
oder du holst dir sowas  Friends of (geht bei 160€ los)ist sehr stabil und du kannst das teil einfach erweitern...die verstell möglichkeiten sind auch super in verschiedenen foren werden diese rigs hoch gelobt...dazu kannst du dir einen schönen sitz vom schrott holen die meist um die 20€ kosten oder holst dir einen von denen Carparts-Online GmbH die sollen vom preis leistungs mäßig auch gut sein(zu mindestens die ab 80€)...
ich selber für mein teil plane aus diesen profilen mein eigenes da ich noch ein tisch brauche...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (10. Januar 2015)

Ritz186 schrieb:


> hallo..
> oder du holst dir sowas  Friends of (geht bei 160€ los)ist sehr stabil und du kannst das teil einfach erweitern...die verstell möglichkeiten sind auch super in verschiedenen foren werden diese rigs hoch gelobt...dazu kannst du dir einen schönen sitz vom schrott holen die meist um die 20€ kosten oder holst dir einen von denen Carparts-Online GmbH die sollen vom preis leistungs mäßig auch gut sein(zu mindestens die ab 80€)...
> ich selber für mein teil plane aus diesen profilen mein eigenes da ich noch ein tisch brauche...



Die Gestelle von Motedis sollen wirklich gut sein.
Immerhin sind Aluminiumprofile meiner Meinung nach (in solchen Preisklassen) das Maß der Dinge, da man diese beliebig erweitern kann.


----------



## WaldemarE (10. Januar 2015)

Als Gelegenheitsfahrer ist mir das eindeutig zu teuer, deswegen auch das FK-Ding das letzte mal als ich mein GT3 RS V2 + Club Sport Pedals genutzt habe war bei GT5


----------



## OC.Conny (10. Januar 2015)

@ AK1504

Wird es einen Porsche 935 (Moby Dick) geben? Wäre das Pendant zum Zakspeed Capri.

Vielleicht weißt du oder jemand anderes was darüber?



EDIT: habe meine Frage selber beantwortet: DRM Revival Mod - Coming to Assetto Corsa | VirtualR - Sim Racing News


----------



## iKimi22 (11. Januar 2015)

Da brauch man keine Porsche Lizenz mehr, kommt alles was man braucht per Mod


----------



## mr.4EvEr (11. Januar 2015)

Deatroy schrieb:


> Da brauch man keine Porsche Lizenz mehr, kommt alles was man braucht per Mod



Das sehe ich anders.
Gute Mods machen natürlich Spaß, allerdings ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Auto dem echten Fahrzeug nahe kommt bei Kunos wesentlich höher.
Kunos hat einfach wesentlich bessere finanzielle Möglichkeiten um die echten Fahrzeuge zu testen.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Januar 2015)

Aber keine Porsche Lizenz, diese müsste immer noch bei EA liegen und exklusiv sein. Deswegen werden wir offiziell nur RUFs sehen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (11. Januar 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Aber keine Porsche Lizenz, diese müsste immer noch bei EA liegen und exklusiv sein. Deswegen werden wir offiziell nur RUFs sehen.



Ich weiss, meine Aussage war auch allgemein auf Mods vs Original-Content bezogen.
Wobei ja schon einmal Lamborghini dabei ist, von dem her ist nichts unmöglich...das ist alles eine Frage des Geldes.


----------



## OC.Conny (11. Januar 2015)

Ich will ne Audi S1 egal ob Content oder Mod . . .


----------



## turbosnake (11. Januar 2015)

Ich will diese neumodische Karre nicht in dem Spiel sehen.


----------



## OC.Conny (11. Januar 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich will diese neumodische Karre nicht in dem Spiel sehen.



Doch du willst   . . . 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Januar 2015)

Den schon, aber den hier  nicht.


----------



## 1awd1 (11. Januar 2015)

Der sieht doch aus wie nen A1? Und ja, den will ich auch nicht in AC sehen.


----------



## msdd63 (12. Januar 2015)

Ich habe die Race Truck Mod mal ausprobiert, ist ganz witzig.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0NQchh3mnFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## OC.Conny (12. Januar 2015)

Der Ginetta G55 GT4 -MOD läuft bei mir nicht richtig . . . Ginetta G55 GT4 | RaceDepartment

Ich lade runter ziehe mir den Ordner (Ginetta_G55) auf Desktop öffne Steam packe ihn bei Content / Cars rein und starte das game.

Ich kann den Wagen auswählen starte dann mit beliebiger Strecke  ein Training kann den Wagen sehen und hören aber oben links wo das Lenkrad sein sollte um zu starten steht nur "Setup Validating . . . Please Wait"  und nach ca. 8 Sek. "Setup Invalid . . . Click to Check again" .

Kleiner Tip oder Hilfe wäre schön


----------



## ak1504 (12. Januar 2015)

Alfa 155 Sound Prev.: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/45439858/ingame_passby.mp3


----------



## msdd63 (12. Januar 2015)

*OC.Conny*: Im Setup wird rot angezeigt was nicht stimmt. Ich hatte das Problem beim Lambo. Da war das Heck zu tief. Also das Auto hinten höher und schon gings.


----------



## ak1504 (12. Januar 2015)

Jo steht doch alles da...


----------



## OC.Conny (13. Januar 2015)

@ msdd63  . . . TX


----------



## ak1504 (13. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vOBSPoEnU1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## OC.Conny (13. Januar 2015)

Ach ja das waren noch Autos mit Gesicht  . . . heute ist alles nur noch rund jedes Auto sieht aus wie das andere


----------



## msdd63 (13. Januar 2015)

Der liegt wie ein Brett und hat einen fetten Sound.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8apctxhduVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dedde711 (14. Januar 2015)

Cool. Ne neue mod?


----------



## Modmaster (14. Januar 2015)

dedde711 schrieb:


> Cool. Ne neue mod?



Wurde von Projekt CARS gerippt. Also illegaler Content !


----------



## Dedde (14. Januar 2015)

illegal für wen?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Januar 2015)

Das Dreampack Dlc soll noch im ersten Quartal dieses Jahres kommen


----------



## ak1504 (14. Januar 2015)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Wurde von Projekt CARS gerippt. Also illegaler Content !



Wo steht das denn ?


----------



## msdd63 (14. Januar 2015)

Wurde auf Facebook bekannt gegeben.


----------



## ak1504 (14. Januar 2015)

Ah ok...

Und was haltet ihr von dem Aston ?

Will ja niemanden was unterstellen aber könnte ja auch aus PCars sein vor allem da es so fix ging: Error | Assetto Corsa support forum


----------



## Modmaster (14. Januar 2015)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Wo steht das denn ?





msdd63 schrieb:


> Wurde auf Facebook bekannt gegeben.



Und es wurde sogar die Lackierung übernommen. Auffälliger geht es ja wohl nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Screenshot aus pCars.


----------



## ak1504 (14. Januar 2015)

Das Thema haben wir abgehakt, schau dir lieber den Aston akribisch an 

Vor allem mit den Bildern vom Innenraum dürfte es leicht zu überprüfen sein...


----------



## Modmaster (14. Januar 2015)

Der Aston dürfte selbstgebaut sein. Im Cockpit findet man diverse Unterschiede.


----------



## ak1504 (14. Januar 2015)

Ok danke. Hatte auch nen paar Shots vom Pcars Aston und fand die verdammt ähnlich von aussen.

Na dann Hut ab für Nunca15 und seine fixe Arbeit...


----------



## ak1504 (14. Januar 2015)

Super GT Mod 

https://malagoligarage.wordpress.com/2015/01/11/news-what-is-about-to-coming/





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (14. Januar 2015)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders.
> Gute Mods machen natürlich Spaß, allerdings ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Auto dem echten Fahrzeug nahe kommt bei Kunos wesentlich höher.
> Kunos hat einfach wesentlich bessere finanzielle Möglichkeiten um die echten Fahrzeuge zu testen.


Achso, deswegen  sind mittlerweile schon *zwei* kostenlose Mod-Autos offizieller Kunos-Content geworden: Shelby Cobra und Lamborghini Miura P400SV.


btw. ist jetzt endlich auch der GT3-Camaro Mod erschienen.


----------



## eye_of_fire (16. Januar 2015)

IER veröffentlichen die ersten 2 Wagen ihres USCC-Mods
Error | Assetto Corsa support forum


----------



## mr.4EvEr (16. Januar 2015)

Erster Trailer zum BMW M235I, welcher im Dreampack DLC enthalten ist. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WjhDQKD8CG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (16. Januar 2015)

Ich habs ja geahnt als letzten Freitag der erste Teaser kam. Das zieht sich noch so viele Wochen wie Wagen im Pack sind hin.


----------



## Ritz186 (16. Januar 2015)

das kann ich aber auch nicht verstehen da ja schon bilder vom bmw veröffentlicht wurden...schade das man nicht mal den sound vom auto hören kann...


----------



## stoepsel (16. Januar 2015)

Ihr wollt Sound!? 

Habe da was für Euch...
Nen Sound-Mod für den URD T5 Bayro DTM
Der is ja standardmässig nich so pralle. 
Da stecken wohl einige Stunden an Arbeit drinne! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zQPRTJ1Ym0


----------



## iKimi22 (16. Januar 2015)

Ritz186 schrieb:


> das kann ich aber auch nicht verstehen da ja schon bilder vom bmw veröffentlicht wurden...schade das man nicht mal den sound vom auto hören kann...



na da arbeitet genau 1 Person am Fmod und dann an allen Sound Samples, da kann man nix besonders erwarten.


----------



## ak1504 (16. Januar 2015)

2014 Corvette DP @ Jerez 1994





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LB_2E_VojHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ritz186 (17. Januar 2015)

Deatroy schrieb:


> na da arbeitet genau 1 Person am Fmod und dann an allen Sound Samples, da kann man nix besonders erwarten.




für die Lamborghini Liezens hätte man bestimmt ein richtigen sound KÜNSTLER ranholen können aber nein....vielleicht hätte man mal ein profi für den net code ran holen können aber nein....  

mit den geld hätte man soviel finanzieren können


----------



## 1awd1 (17. Januar 2015)

Ritz186 schrieb:


> für die Lamborghini Liezens hätte man bestimmt ein richtigen sound KÜNSTLER ranholen können aber nein....vielleicht hätte man mal ein profi für den net code ran holen können aber nein....
> 
> mit den geld hätte man soviel finanzieren können



Seh ich auch so. Die Lambos sind toll, vor allem die GT's aber der miese Sound verdirbt einem da schnell den Spaß.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (17. Januar 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so. Die Lambos sind toll, vor allem die GT's aber der miese Sound verdirbt einem da schnell den Spaß.



So schlecht finde ich ehrlich gesagt den Sound nicht.
Das andere Problem ist, dass wenn die einen Netcode- oder "Soundkünstler" geholt hätten, der alte sicherlich hätte gefeuert werden müssen....
Das ist sicherlich bei einem so kleinen Entwicklerteam wie Kunos nicht ideal für die Motivation der Mitarbeiter, wenn die Schlechtesten gehen müssen...


----------



## Ritz186 (17. Januar 2015)

es gibt ja alternativen wie besseres Equipment oder eine bessere ausbildung/lehrgang für diesen mitarbeiter oder noch besser einfach akzeptieren das man es nicht kann...

ist ja auch egal gewöhnt habe ich mich schon dran und viel erwarten tue ich auch nicht mehr...es gibt ja noch genügend modder die es scheinbar besser können....


----------



## stoepsel (18. Januar 2015)

Jap, der hier z.B. 
schon wieder ein Update..... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zQPRTJ1Ym0


----------



## ak1504 (18. Januar 2015)

Neues Video da Audio out of sync war.

Gleich noch die Streckenkameras editiert da die so weit weg waren 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mwshsl8ip4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## eye_of_fire (19. Januar 2015)

kurze Frage, wie fährt sich der DTM-Mod von URD und ist der Mod Final?


----------



## Modmaster (19. Januar 2015)

Fährt sich ganz gut.  Derzeit ist er in der Version 1.1.


----------



## eye_of_fire (19. Januar 2015)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Fährt sich ganz gut.  Derzeit ist er in der Version 1.1.


danke für die Info..mal schauen ob ich mir den mal zulege


----------



## eye_of_fire (19. Januar 2015)

Ritz186 schrieb:


> es gibt ja alternativen wie besseres Equipment oder eine bessere ausbildung/lehrgang für diesen mitarbeiter oder noch besser einfach akzeptieren das man es nicht kann...


Ich erinnere mich daran gelesen zu haben, das der Soundmodder Elmariachi90 demnächst für Kunos arbeitet


----------



## Ritz186 (19. Januar 2015)

eye_of_fire schrieb:


> kurze Frage, wie fährt sich der DTM-Mod von URD und ist der Mod Final?



ich persönlich finde den mod ganz gut und hier bekommst noch real namen , brands und logos klick ...das einzige was ich schlecht finde ist der sound aber das war bei rfactor1 nicht anders(bzw ist der  gleiche)..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (19. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3S1NG3UBAzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



BMW M3 E30 DTM and GrA Sound Mod | RaceDepartment


----------



## Modmaster (19. Januar 2015)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Der Aston dürfte selbstgebaut sein. Im Cockpit findet man diverse Unterschiede.



Hatte mich wohl doch geirrt. Der Aston Martin GT3 und der BAC Mono sind gerippte Modelle gewesen. 

Nunca wurde vorerst eine Woche aus dem AC Forum gebannt.


----------



## ak1504 (20. Januar 2015)

Schau an also doch. Naja es war schon übermenschlich wie schnell des 3D Modell stand.


----------



## eye_of_fire (20. Januar 2015)

Chargingcar veröffentlicht seinen Formula Corsa F1-Mod 2015 (FF1 2015 Season)
Error | Assetto Corsa support forum
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist der Mod so eine Art League-Mod bei der alle Wagen die gleichen Physics und Leistungsdaten haben. 
Im gleichen Thread ist außerdem sein GP2-Mod veröffentlicht....der nennt sich FC2 2014 V1.2 (den ich persönlich besser als den F1-Mod finde)


----------



## ak1504 (20. Januar 2015)

Honda NSX ‘Dome’ GT500 @ Suzuka Circuit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tR_YOkVymkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (20. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3eUvkmtV_JM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dedde (21. Januar 2015)

weiß man schon was genau das dram pack beinhaltet?


----------



## ak1504 (21. Januar 2015)

News: Assetto Corsa: Teaser-Videos zur Dream Pack-Erweiterung und Termin - Games bei Motorsport-Total.com


----------



## eye_of_fire (21. Januar 2015)

Die  Corvette c6R 2013 von URD gibt es jetzt in der Version 1.0
Error | Assetto Corsa support forum


----------



## ak1504 (24. Januar 2015)

Sareni Camaro GT3 @ Sebring International Raceway





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=woguLwJZgtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## OC.Conny (24. Januar 2015)

Den habe ich schon seit 2 Wochen . . . wat fürn derber Sound


----------



## T'PAU (24. Januar 2015)

Laut Kunos-Forum wird der Camaro-Sound nochmal stark überarbeitet und verbessert. 
Hat noch so ein paar _Ecken_ die komisch/unrealistisch klingen.

Und Patrik "Mazda 787B" Sanders neues Projekt sieht auch schon Hammer aus!


----------



## Andregee (25. Januar 2015)

Der Camaro klingt insgesamt absolut 0 nach realem Vorbild. Wenn dann müssen sie den kompletten Sound neu schaffen.


----------



## iKimi22 (25. Januar 2015)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Laut Kunos-Forum wird der Camaro-Sound nochmal stark überarbeitet und verbessert.
> Hat noch so ein paar _Ecken_ die komisch/unrealistisch klingen.



und Fahrverhalten könnte noch etwas angepasst werden, der Grip fühlt sich komisch an, Übergang ist zu abrupt.
Bei Nunca war ich erstaunt, weil er solche Bilder des Verlaufes seiner Projekte zeigte, dachte man kann da etwas nachweisen. Aber gut zu wissen...


----------



## ak1504 (30. Januar 2015)

Nette Mod, auf Steam entdeckt...

Ferrari F40 GTLM @ Spa Francorchamps 1992





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6DNjQGrpKYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ferrari F40 IMSA Physics Mod :: Assetto Corsa General Discussions


----------



## Invisiblo (30. Januar 2015)

Meine benutzerdefinierten Fahrhilfen-Einstellungen setzen sich ständig zurück. Kann man die nicht speichern?


----------



## stoepsel (31. Januar 2015)

Da musst du ingame einen Haken setzen oder wegmachen, der heisst Modify assists based on controller settings, glaube ich... oder irgendwas is komisch bei Dir!?
Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, ob dein Problem damit gelöst werden kann. Ich habe den Haken da jedenfalls weggemacht...
Findest Du unter Allgemein....


----------



## Neawoulf (31. Januar 2015)

Ich hab mal ne Frage zum Spiel: Da ich mit Oculus Rift DK2 fahre und das Spiel über Oculus Rift noch kein Userinterface unterstützt, kann ich leider das Fahrzeug-Setup vor dem Fahren nicht verändern. Das heißt: Ich muss jedes Auto immer mit dem Basis-Setup fahren, was teilweise ziemlich nervig ist. Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, das Default-Setup, das mit jedem Auto (egal ob Kunos oder Mod) kommt, zu überschreiben, so dass ich ein anderes Default-Setup habe, das automatisch bei jeder Fahrt mit dem jeweiligen Auto geladen wird?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. Februar 2015)

Du kannst doch am Anfang verschiedene Setups auswählen und laden.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Februar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Du kannst doch am Anfang verschiedene Setups auswählen und laden.



Leider nicht im Oculus Rift Modus. Wie gesagt: Das VR-Userinterface ist noch nicht integriert und alle Einstellungen, die man im Spiel selbst (also nicht im Hauptmenü) vornehmen muss (Fahrzeugsetup, Apps usw.), kann ich nicht ändern. Ich kann zwar den normalen Bildschirmmodus aktivieren, dann ein Setup erstellen und damit fahren, aber ich dieses Setup dann nicht in den Oculus Rift Modus übernehmen, da ich dafür ein neues Rennen starten muss und dann wieder das Default-Setup geladen wird, das ich nicht überschreiben/verändern kann.

Ich hab den Ordner für die Setup-Dateien für die einzelnen Strecken gefunden, aber das Default-Setup, das mit jedem Wagen kommt und bei Rennstart automatisch geladen wird und irgendwo im jeweiligen Fahrzeugordner sein muss (anders könnten Mod-Fahrzeuge ihr Default-Setup ja nicht kennen), finde ich einfach nicht.


----------



## T'PAU (4. Februar 2015)

Kleines Bugfix-Update:

1.0.3
- Switched to a different timer to avoid time drift with software overclock caused by Windows or Motherboard drivers bugs

Ja, nee is klar!


----------



## eye_of_fire (5. Februar 2015)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Kleines Bugfix-Update:
> 
> 1.0.3
> - Switched to a different timer to avoid time drift with software overclock caused by Windows or Motherboard drivers bugs
> ...


Wie meinst Du das denn?


----------



## T'PAU (5. Februar 2015)

eye_of_fire schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das denn?


Naja, kann mit dem Satz irgendwie nicht viel anfangen. 

1.0.4
- Fixed some stuttering

Ok, das ist schon eindeutiger. 

Auf deren Fratzenbuch-Seite ist auch interessanter Lesestoff zu finden zu künftigen Updates und DLC!


----------



## iKimi22 (5. Februar 2015)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Auf deren Fratzenbuch-Seite ist auch interessanter Lesestoff zu finden zu künftigen Updates und DLC!



dazu das :

Marco auf FB:



> 2 years for preparation, 1 year for production, 10 people involved, 2,5 terabyte of data processed, 400,000 Km of testing, some milions of triangles drawed, 10,000 man-hour needed. Anyone but us want this circuit out as soon as possible. So, be patience, and please, consider how much work, efforts and money there's behind this.



https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd...._=1431551094_926aa445ac23a75ef72ca0759d91483d


----------



## ak1504 (9. Februar 2015)

International Formula Masters 2009

Cars & Tracks Development Project


----------



## ak1504 (9. Februar 2015)

Shelby Cobra 427 Replika Stage 1 @ Automotodrom Grobnik





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3aesgUmD6E4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Aktuelle Versionen >

Track: Automotodrom Grobnik | RaceDepartment

Car: Shelby Cobra 427 | RaceDepartment


----------



## Jamal90901 (14. Februar 2015)

Hallo, 

ich fahre nun seit ca 10 std. den Yellowbird ohne Fahrhilfen. Wenn ich jedoch einen dreher bekomme & sofort gegenlenke & vom Gas gehe dreht er sich trotzdem weiter als wenn ich nichts machen würde. Bei kleinen rutschern geht es noch & man kann den Wagen einfach abfangen.

In diesem Video bei ca 1.36 min kriegt er so einen rutscher, den ich NIE hätte fangen können, obwohl er eig auch nur gegenlenkt. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNSrQAnllWo

Ich würde mich über eine Erklärung sehr freuen


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Februar 2015)

Du darfst in der Kurve mit dem nicht vom Gas gehen, sonst dreht er sich. Natürlich nicht Vollgas, aber leicht Gas geben.


----------



## Dedde (15. Februar 2015)

Wieso gibst du kein zwischengas beim runterschalten? Das ist absolut Pflicht bei so einem auto. Deshalb kommt er auch dauernd quer wie man sieht


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. Februar 2015)

Woher wrißt du das er kein zwischengas gibt?


----------



## Dedde (16. Februar 2015)

Man hört es und man sieht es an dem grünen balken


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. Februar 2015)

In dem video ist aber nicht er.
Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden.


----------



## iKimi22 (16. Februar 2015)

Also bei der Beta wurden die letzten Tage und heute so 2,50gb hochgeladen, aber Sie ist noch nicht freigegeben 
Insgesamt werden es wohl so 14gb sein, die bis jetzt geuploadet wurden. Also einiges dann zu downloaden für das DLC und das 1.1 Update.

Die Betatester spamen schon wie im offiziellen Forum rum, weil die langsam ungeduldig werden.
AC Support hat sich nur gemeldet, dass die grad an den Vertriebsmöglichkeiten arbeiten und wir denken, dass die uns absichtlich die Beta später freigeben werden wegen möglichen Leaks
Naja hoffe auf nächste Woche.

So ist der Stand bis jetzt.


----------



## Jamal90901 (16. Februar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Du darfst in der Kurve mit dem nicht vom Gas gehen, sonst dreht er sich. Natürlich nicht Vollgas, aber leicht Gas geben.



Nein das bin nicht ich. 
Mir geht es auch nicht direkt um diese Kurve auf dieser Strecke, sondern wie er es schaft das Auto bei der Schräge wieder gerade zu bekommen ohne Stabilitätskontrolle o sonstigem.
Ich lenke bei so einer Schräge komplett ein & gehe sofort vom Gas, jedoch dreht sich das Auto einmal rum wie auf Eis. Auf dem Drift Track habe ich so ein Ausbrecher provoziert & egal was ich mache bringt nichts.

EDIT: Lenkeinschlag 270 Grad Thustmaster F430 , könnte es evtl daran liegen, dass er nicht so stark gegenlenkt?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. Februar 2015)

Nich vom gas gehen immer noch.


----------



## Jamal90901 (16. Februar 2015)

Noch eine Frage  

Ich benutze das Thrustmaster F430 & es hat einen Knopf F. Wenn ich diesen Knopf drücke zentriert sich das Lenkrad & das FFB (Lenk gegen Kraft) wird größer. 

Wieso wird die Kraft höher, obwohl ich unter den settings bestimmte Werte angegeben habe. 
Fahrt ihr mit dem Knopf F an?


Mfg


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. Februar 2015)

Mein lenkrad hat nicht solche f taste.


----------



## TSchaK (17. Februar 2015)

Was sagt denn die Beschreibung deines Lenkrades zu dem mysteriösen Knopf?


----------



## Dedde (17. Februar 2015)

was würde ich für eine gute mod für dieses auto geben? *__*
bei so guten bergstrecken mittlerweile wäre das echt cool
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iyWC1rW6fA


----------



## Jamal90901 (17. Februar 2015)

TSchaK schrieb:


> Was sagt denn die Beschreibung deines Lenkrades zu dem mysteriösen Knopf?



Sobald man den Knopf F drückt zentriert sich das Lenkrad & es werden die Werte von dem Treiber verwendet (100%), drückt man ihn nochmal werden wieder die in game settings verwendet.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Februar 2015)

Also eine art kalibrierungsknopf.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (17. Februar 2015)

Dedde schrieb:


> was würde ich für eine gute mod für dieses auto geben? *__*
> bei so guten bergstrecken mittlerweile wäre das echt cool
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iyWC1rW6fA



Noch mehr Lust hätte ich auf den Lancia Stratos:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XGBzaTe323M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (18. Februar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=myTs_pBx5mA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Heumond (18. Februar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Also eine art kalibrierungsknopf.


Es klingt eher so als würde das FFB des Spiels ausgeschalten werden und nurnoch eine eine Zentrierung stattfinden. 
Dies geschieht dann unabhängig von dem was das Spiel hergibt und ist vor allem für Spiele gedacht die kein FFB anbieten bzw. extrem schlechtes.


----------



## Dedde (19. Februar 2015)

kann mir jmd ne gute reifenapp empfehlen für temps etc


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (19. Februar 2015)

Ist doch schon in ac implementiert


----------



## Dedde (19. Februar 2015)

Ja ist mir aber zu groß und zu unübersichtlich.  Zu viele zahlen


----------



## Modmaster (19. Februar 2015)

Dedde schrieb:


> Ja ist mir aber zu groß und zu unübersichtlich.  Zu viele zahlen



Probier mal die OV1 Infoapp.


----------



## Dedde (20. Februar 2015)

genau sowas hab ich gesucht, vielen dank


----------



## ak1504 (20. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IJOJOI (21. Februar 2015)

Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich mir das Dreampack wirklich holen soll...
Naja einzig wegen der Nordschleife wäre ich ja schon dabei...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (21. Februar 2015)

Ich werde mir das Dreampack zu 100% kaufen. 
Bis zu 40€ wäre ich bereit zu blechen (auch wenn ich eher mit 20-30€ rechne) und angeblich sollen ja die Steam Early Beta Access Nutzer einen Rabatt kriegen.
Schon alleine die lasergescannte Nordschleife ist für mich ein Pflichtkauf und die Fahrzeuge sind auch der Hammer... 
Sauber C9, McLaren F1, Alfa 155 DTM, Mercedes E190 DTM, Corvette C7.R und den Nissan GTR GT3 machen das Paket für mich einfach traumhaft. 

Einziges Problem: Ich werde die nächsten Wochen nicht genügend Zeit haben um ständig auf der Nos zu suchten.


----------



## Dedde (21. Februar 2015)

also ich finde die fahrzeugauswahl top. genau auf solche autos hab ich gewartet. im mom sind viele autos im spiel mit denen ich net so viel anfangen kann... hat der alfa 155 dtm eig handschaltung?


----------



## T'PAU (21. Februar 2015)

Im Kunos-Forum wird über die geplanten Strecken-Versionen debattiert. Angeblich halt die _Nordschleife_, _Nordschleife Endurance_ (sprich: 24h Layout, hoffentlich original, also ohne Mercedes-Arena und flüssiger NGK-Schikane) und die _Bridge to Gantry_ Version. Von letzterer hab ich noch nie was gehört. Soll eine Point-to-Point Version sein. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msdd63 (21. Februar 2015)

Für mich ist das Dreampack auch ein Pflichtkauf!


----------



## DARPA (21. Februar 2015)

T'PAU schrieb:


> _...Bridge to Gantry_ Version. Von letzterer hab ich noch nie was gehört. Soll eine Point-to-Point Version sein.



Die Distanz BTG wird als Referenz genommen, um Rundenzeiten während Touristen Fahrten zu vergleichen, da man ja die Döttinger Höhe nicht durchbrettern kann.


----------



## Dedde (22. Februar 2015)

hey leute. ich fände es gut wenn ihr "gute" mods hier immer empfehlen würdet, da man doch auch nen haufen schrott runterladen kann. derzeit fahre ich gern mit dem zakspeed escort auf dem hillclimb los marteles. die ist nicht zu lange, also man braucht nicht ewig um die auswendig zu lernen. hat ne minimap und ne gute wiederholungs kamera
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## mr.4EvEr (22. Februar 2015)

Wieso registrierst du dich nicht auf der Schwarzbierbude.de?
Selektierte Mods mit automatischem Updater ().
7 passwortgeschützte Server und eine tolle Community.


----------



## IJOJOI (22. Februar 2015)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Wieso registrierst du dich nicht auf der Schwarzbierbude.de?
> Selektierte Mods mit automatischem Updater ().
> 7 passwortgeschützte Server und eine tolle Community.



Naja "selektiert" ist das auch net so richtig


----------



## iKimi22 (22. Februar 2015)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Ich werde mir das Dreampack zu 100% kaufen.
> Bis zu 40€ wäre ich bereit zu blechen (auch wenn ich eher mit 20-30€ rechne) und angeblich sollen ja die Steam Early Beta Access Nutzer einen Rabatt kriegen.
> Schon alleine die lasergescannte Nordschleife ist für mich ein Pflichtkauf und die Fahrzeuge sind auch der Hammer...
> Sauber C9, McLaren F1, Alfa 155 DTM, Mercedes E190 DTM, Corvette C7.R und den Nissan GTR GT3 machen das Paket für mich einfach traumhaft.
> ...



50% Rabatt wurde mal in den Raum gestellt. Bei den Beta Leuten vielleicht sogar umsonst, wer weiß.
Nordschleife habt Ihr schon sehr gut auseinander genommen, passt alles.
Bin gespannt, laut RD soll nächste Woche die Info zum Preis und ETA kommen.


----------



## Heumond (22. Februar 2015)

Auch als Käufer der frühen Beta bin ich gerne bereit den vollen Preis für das Dreampack zu bezahlen. Natürlich habe ich gegen einen Rabatt auch nichts einzuwenden. Ich hoffe nur das es sich finanziell für Kunos ausreichend lohnt um noch einiges Nachzuschieben. Auch Inhalte die vielleicht noch nicht in Planung sind.


----------



## Modmaster (22. Februar 2015)

Heumond schrieb:


> Auch als Käufer der frühen Beta bin ich gerne bereit den vollen Preis für das Dreampack zu bezahlen. Natürlich habe ich gegen einen Rabatt auch nichts einzuwenden. Ich hoffe nur das es sich finanziell für Kunos ausreichend lohnt um noch einiges Nachzuschieben. Auch Inhalte die vielleicht noch nicht in Planung sind.



Kunos hat noch so einiges in der Hinterhand   Da sind sie für dieses Jahr erstmal gut gerüstet.


----------



## kingkoolkris (23. Februar 2015)

Hat jemand Crossfire am Laufen? Aktuell hab ich zum Übergang zwei 6950er drin.Crossfire AN 20fps, Crossfire AUS 60fps. Und lt. Control Center gibts ja ein CF Profil o.O


----------



## msdd63 (23. Februar 2015)

Es wird auf der Nordschleife Nebel geben!


----------



## ak1504 (23. Februar 2015)

Hm naja abwarten. Doll kann dieser "Effekt" nicht sein denn sonst würde man aufgrund der limitierung der Engine auf eine Lichtquelle ohne Scheinwerfer nicht viel sehen oder ??


----------



## 1awd1 (24. Februar 2015)

Bei Nebel helfen Scheinwerfer doch eh nicht wirklich und da es ja auch keine Nachtrennen gibt, wird's wohl ähnlich wie in iracing auch ohne funktionierende Scheinwerfer einen brauchbaren Effekt haben.


----------



## Dedde (24. Februar 2015)

Ist schon bekannt ob es 24h Layout und normale nordschleife gibt? Also separat natürlich


----------



## ak1504 (24. Februar 2015)

Davon hab ich im HWL Forum gelesen ja... Da sind ja ein paar Beta Tester am Start...


----------



## msdd63 (24. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das wurde von Kunos gepostet. Nebel auf der NOS


----------



## 1awd1 (24. Februar 2015)

Sieht doch gut aus, auch ohne Scheinwerfer.


----------



## ak1504 (24. Februar 2015)

Jo sehr nice. Sieht nach Eifel aus


----------



## Heumond (24. Februar 2015)

Mein Gott, die ganze Nordschleife mit jeder ihrer Unebenheiten.
Ich möchte langsam nicht mehr warten 


Ich bin mal sehr gespannt wie die Performance auf der Strecke ist oder ob es keinen Unterschied zu einer kurzen Rundstrecke gibt.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Februar 2015)

Die Zunge hängt langsam vor lauter Sabbern bis zum Boden. Ich hoffe doch, dass diese Woche endlich ein Releasetermin bekannt gegeben wird.

Allradkarren sind hier aber noch nicht dabei, oder? Ich meine: Der GTR GT3 müsste meines Wissens nach ja Heckantrieb haben (wie alle GT3 Wagen).


----------



## ak1504 (24. Februar 2015)

Der Alfa Romeo 155 V6 DTM hat Allrad denk ich...


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Februar 2015)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Der Alfa Romeo 155 V6 DTM hat Allrad denk ich...



Das wusste ich gar nicht, aber du hast Recht. Irgendwie war ich davon ausgegangen, dass die DTM Wagen aus den 80er/90er Jahren alle (wie auch der M3 DTM und der 190 Evo 2 DTM) alle Heckantrieb haben. Dann wäre der Punkt ja auch mal abgehakt und man kann sich in den nächsten Monaten auch auf weitere Autos mit Allrad freuen


----------



## Dedde (24. Februar 2015)

Jap der hat allrad. Konkurrent war der calibra v6 4x4. Die teile hören sich so pervers an bei 10000 touren <3


----------



## Ritz186 (24. Februar 2015)

Changelog:
1.1 beta1
- Fixed tyre fake shadows in slowmo replay
- Improved AI
- Added custom head movements per car (driver3d.ini)
- Driver helmet/head now cast shadows in onboard camera
- Added custom weather selection
- Improved Pedals App
- Rendering performance optimizations
- Particle rendering optimiziations
- Render Stats form now features units
- Added "final" damage for high speed impacts
- Added quality settings to replay that allow up to 4x longer replays
- Fixed driver shift preload animation at race start
- Fixed camera car not using FOV value
- Fixed AI choosing wrong (slow) tyres
- Updated FMod to 1.05.12
- Tweaked exterior reverb parameters
- Tweaked envelopment values for some sound events
- Improved positional surface sounds
- Fixed wind and tyre rolling noise
- Fixed doppler effect for rev limiter and horn
- Fixed FOV in mirrors, now editable in system/cfg/assetto_corsa.ini
- AI race starts greatly improved
- Fixed wrong shadow resolution when moving through F6 camera car cameras
- Fixed graphics not following dynamic track grip levels in Multiplayer
- Fixed "fast" height evaluation for validating setup ignoring tyre pressure
- FPS caps is now compatible with the new 1ms resolution timer
- Suicidal server admins are now a protected species and not allowed to kick themselves anymore
- Adjusted fuel consumption for most of the cars
- UI now understand fuel range relative to car and track and adjust maximum race lap count automatically for quick races and race weekends against the AI
- Added 4WD simulation in drivetrain.ini
- Added live axle suspension geometry
- [DATA] section in aero.ini is now obsolete and must be eliminated. HEADER=2 is mandatory if damage is used.
- AC now support multiple configurations on circuits
- A to B gameplay options for hillclimb tracks and specific circuits that support.
- Tyre pressures can now be shown in digital_instruments.ini
- Limited static weather situations can now be selected from the UI. Weather is also moddable.
- Time Attack now has a global multiplier that controls the amount of time available for the first checkpoint.
- Customizable TrackIR rotation range.
- Chat window now supports full Unicode charset

wurde wieder zurück genommen zu 1.05


----------



## Dedde (24. Februar 2015)

was ist das nun? seit dem update eben ist bei mir alles total überstrahltund pixelig.  man sieht fast nix mehr. rep schon durchgeführt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Februar 2015)

Dedde schrieb:


> was ist das nun? seit dem update eben ist bei mir alles total überstrahltund pixelig.  man sieht fast nix mehr. rep schon durchgeführt...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Versuch mal mit Page Down die Helligkeit im Spiel runterzustellen. Das sollte eigentlich funktionieren.


----------



## Dedde (24. Februar 2015)

ok das geht zwar. aber das muss ich jedes mal machen. auf einmal ist alles viel pixeliger als vorher und meine fps haben sich halbiert. wtf


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Februar 2015)

Ist halt erstmal 'n Beta Patch. Oculus Rift funktioniert auch nicht mehr und es scheint wohl auch Probleme mit diversen Mods zu geben. Das wird sicher noch alles gefixt bis zum Release des richtigen Patches + DLC.


----------



## rolli (24. Februar 2015)

...aber scheinbar immer noch nix mit Motortemperatur.
Das funktioniert btw bereits in pCars und R3E, wobei beide noch Beta sind.
Musste einfach mal wieder gesagt werden.

Ich wart dann mal mit dem Update, bis es wirklich funktioniert...


----------



## Dedde (24. Februar 2015)

Habt ihr keine grafik Probleme nach dem patch? Seit heute ist auch schon die nordschleife zum auswählen.  Dann wird man aber auf die ac Homepage geschmissen
edit: jetzt kam noch mal ein update. alles wieder wie vorher. passt


----------



## ak1504 (24. Februar 2015)

Kunos hat versehentlich die Version für Betatester an alle verschickt...nach einem 2ten update ist alles wieder weg.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (24. Februar 2015)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Kunos hat versehentlich die Version für Betatester an alle verschickt...nach einem 2ten update ist alles wieder weg.



Das war die Version für Betatester? 
Was mich dann aber wundert: Warum war dann im Menu neben der Nordschleife nur der Alfa 155 DTM vermerkt?
Den Sauber und R8 LMS Ultra konnte ich beispielsweise nicht auffinden...
Wobei evtl. war Kunos so schnell, dass nicht das komplette Auswahl-Menu geladen wurde...


----------



## Dedde (24. Februar 2015)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Kunos hat versehentlich die Version für Betatester an alle verschickt...nach einem 2ten update ist alles wieder weg.


genau, unten links stand nämlich was von beta, kam mir schon komisch vor. bin gespannt wann endlich das dream pack kommt


----------



## mr.4EvEr (24. Februar 2015)

Dedde schrieb:


> genau, unten links stand nämlich was von beta, kam mir schon komisch vor. bin gespannt wann endlich das dream pack kommt



In dieser Woche soll ein Termin für das Dreampack angekündigt werden.


----------



## Dedde (24. Februar 2015)

kennt ihr gute drift autos? also mods?


----------



## ak1504 (24. Februar 2015)

Ich hab ein paar aber noch nie gefahren oder besser gesagt das driften in AC mal ausgiebig versucht...

Nissan 240sx, Honda s2000 und Skyline r32 oder r33 z.b.

Der Skyline hatte jedenfalls mega sound ^^

Kann die nachher mal wo hochladen...


----------



## Dedde (24. Februar 2015)

ja den skyline hab ich, der ist ganz ordentlich. hört sich auch gut an. ich versuch grad mal ein paar


----------



## ak1504 (25. Februar 2015)

Zippyshare.com - 240sx_2jz_final.rar

Zippyshare.com - honda_s2000_d_tune.rar


----------



## Exception (25. Februar 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das wusste ich gar nicht, aber du hast Recht. Irgendwie war ich davon ausgegangen, dass die DTM Wagen aus den 80er/90er Jahren alle (wie auch der M3 DTM und der 190 Evo 2 DTM) alle Heckantrieb haben. Dann wäre der Punkt ja auch mal abgehakt und man kann sich in den nächsten Monaten auch auf weitere Autos mit Allrad freuen


Der Audi V8 DTM war ein quattro und hatte damit Allrad,  ebenso wie der Audi 80 Competition ein quattro war. 
Dann gab's noch den Calibra,  der war auch 4x4  wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## T'PAU (27. Februar 2015)

Dedde schrieb:


> Ist schon bekannt ob es 24h Layout und normale nordschleife gibt? Also separat natürlich


Auf Kunos Fratzenbuch-Seite wurde das irgendwo bestätigt.
Wie gesagt, Nordschleife, Endurance (24h Layout) und BTG (Touristenfahrt?).


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. Februar 2015)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Auf Kunos Fratzenbuch-Seite wurde das irgendwo bestätigt.
> Wie gesagt, Nordschleife, Endurance (24h Layout) und BTG (Touristenfahrt?).



Nein BTG heißt Bridge to Gantry (wurde bereits einige Seiten weiter vorne erwähnt).
Dabei wird ausschließlich bis Anfang Döttinger Höhe gefahren, um besser mit realen Zeiten vergleichen zu können.
Da man ja als normaler Besucher nicht durch die Döttinger Höhe durchrauschen kann.


----------



## T'PAU (28. Februar 2015)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Nein BTG heißt Bridge to Gantry (wurde bereits einige Seiten weiter vorne erwähnt).
> Dabei wird ausschließlich bis Anfang Döttinger Höhe gefahren, um besser mit realen Zeiten vergleichen zu können.
> Da man ja als normaler Besucher nicht durch die Döttinger Höhe durchrauschen kann.


Ja, aber das ist doch im Prinzip die "Touristenfahrt", also für jederman, oder was versteht man darunter?


----------



## Ritz186 (28. Februar 2015)

*Released

Clio cup 197 
*

KLICK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





demnächst von chargingcar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



KLICK





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AspBZMxSCQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ich 15 (4. März 2015)

Der Dream Pack DLC erscheint am 11 März für 15€(Vorbesteller bekommen ihn für 10€)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_a98ukR9RPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## msdd63 (4. März 2015)

Das Dream Pack für 9,99 Euro, Der Hammer!


----------



## HordyH (4. März 2015)

Jawoll ...geil


----------



## msdd63 (4. März 2015)

Ich kann den DLC nicht installieren! Er wäre im Warenkorb aber nicht installiert????


----------



## msdd63 (4. März 2015)

Habe aber per Mail die Kaufbestätigung bekommen.


----------



## HordyH (4. März 2015)

Richtig lesen...du hast es vorbestellt...erscheinungs Termin ist der 11.3


----------



## msdd63 (4. März 2015)

Ah ok, sorry für meine Ungeduld!


----------



## T'PAU (4. März 2015)

Geilomat! Gleich mal vorbestellen! 10 €uronen finde ich einen fairen Preis dafür. 

Hab ich das im Teaser richtig gesehen: Bei 1:00 Minuten wo der 312T abhebt und landet, haben die da jetzt tatsächlich "Sparkles" (Funkenflug bei Bodenkontakt) eingebaut?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (4. März 2015)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Hab ich das im Teaser richtig gesehen: Bei 1:00 Minuten wo der 312T abhebt und landet, haben die da jetzt tatsächlich "Sparkles" (Funkenflug bei Bodenkontakt) eingebaut?



Geil wäre es.
Und die Aufnahmen sahen zumindest wirklich nach ingame (wenn auch etwas hochgerendert) aus. 
Ich kann es jedenfalls kaum mehr erwarten, hätte aber einen Release an einem Wochenende bevorzugt.
Morgen werde ich mir das Pack direkt vorbestellen.
Bis zu 40€ wäre mir das Pack auf jeden Fall wert gewesen, mit 20-30€ habe ich gerechnet, aber 10€ sind ja mal der WAHNSINN!


----------



## msdd63 (4. März 2015)

Nur schade das wir uns noch bis zum 11. gedulden müssen. Jetzt bin ich richtig angefixt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. März 2015)

DreamPack1 | Assetto Corsa


----------



## HordyH (4. März 2015)

Habs auch grad vorbestellt...was sagt ihr aktuell zum sound der fahrzeuge? Ich finde es hat sich was getan...klar r3e klingt irgendwie immer noch knackiger aber da fährt man auch nur racecars und die klingen nun halt auch anders als original autos


----------



## DARPA (4. März 2015)

Ne Demo gibts für AC nicht, oder?

Gibts es sowas heutzutage überhaupt noch??


----------



## Dedde (4. März 2015)

Wüsste jetzt nicht das sich in letzter Zeit etwas am sound getan hat.  Ich find ihn immer noch furchtbar. Nur wenige sounds sind ok oder gut


----------



## HordyH (4. März 2015)

Also ich find den sound besser als zu frühen beta zeiten.


----------



## msdd63 (4. März 2015)

Von der NOS gibt es auch das 24h Layout, also inklusive GP Circuit. Das finde ich richtig genial.


----------



## Heumond (4. März 2015)

Genial und das der Release so nah bevorsteht freut mich noch mehr. 

Meine Karten fürs 24h Rennen sind heute auch eingetroffen, nun kann ich beruhigt in Bett


----------



## Beam39 (4. März 2015)

Ich find das ist ne Frechheit von Kunos 

Ich mein, 10€ !? Ich wäre durchaus bereit gewesen bis zu 30€ zu zahlen, ich denke die lasergescannte Nordschleife wäre dies fast alleine wert gewesen.

Ob sich das überhaupt rechnet für die!?


----------



## Andregee (4. März 2015)

löschen


----------



## eye_of_fire (5. März 2015)

Das DLC wurde auch sofort geordert. Klasse Timing von Kunos...bin ab nächste Woche für 2 Wochen krankgeschrieben


----------



## eye_of_fire (5. März 2015)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Geilomat! Gleich mal vorbestellen! 10 €uronen finde ich einen fairen Preis dafür.
> 
> Hab ich das im Teaser richtig gesehen: Bei 1:00 Minuten wo der 312T abhebt und landet, haben die da jetzt tatsächlich "Sparkles" (Funkenflug bei Bodenkontakt) eingebaut?



zu den Sparks.


> they are post production.. Stefano just said so on Twitter.
> 
> "@oooRickyBobby Added in video post production.We have sparks in AC but they've been broken for ages,dont know if I'll be able to fix in time"


----------



## Reddgar (5. März 2015)

Der Nissan GT-R kommt also nicht in der Serien Ausstattung?  

Sind damit auch die "Coming soon" Marken bei der autoauswahl gemeint? Da ist ja seit Ewigkeiten Toyota nissan und nochwas. Ist damit das DLC gemeint?


----------



## eye_of_fire (5. März 2015)

Reddgar schrieb:


> Der Nissan GT-R kommt also nicht in der Serien Ausstattung?
> 
> Sind damit auch die "Coming soon" Marken bei der autoauswahl gemeint? Da ist ja seit Ewigkeiten Toyota nissan und nochwas. Ist damit das DLC gemeint?


Damit ist gemeint das Kunos die Lizenz für Autos der betreffenden Marken hat und iwann einen Wagen oder auch mehrere der entsprechenden Marken rausbringt. Das hat mit dem NOS-DLC nichts zu tun.
Der Nissan kommt in der GT3 Version, das wurde von Kunos aber  von Anfang an so kommuniziert


----------



## raiseanybet (5. März 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ouXz5ZU3sh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dedde (5. März 2015)

wieso fährst du die nordschleife schon?


----------



## HordyH (5. März 2015)

Ui...sieht auch nicht nach dem mod von snoopy aus


----------



## msdd63 (5. März 2015)

Kunos hatte doch kürzlich was von veränderbarem Wetter geschrieben. Und die Scheibenwischer lassen sich ja im Showroom betätigen. Kann man noch auf wechselndes Wetter hoffen? Da gehört ja auch zu einer Simulation.


----------



## eye_of_fire (5. März 2015)

Das NOS-Video hatte jemand im offiziellen AC-Forum gepostet und stammt wahrscheinlich aus der Beta
Edit: wechselndes Wetter wird es evtl. iwann mal geben, aber nicht mit dem kommenden DLC..wahrscheinlich eher mit AC 2. Und bevor jemand mosert, überlegt mal wie lange iRacing dafür gebraucht hat


----------



## BlackNeo (5. März 2015)

Reddgar schrieb:


> Der Nissan GT-R kommt also nicht in der Serien Ausstattung?
> 
> Sind damit auch die "Coming soon" Marken bei der autoauswahl gemeint? Da ist ja seit Ewigkeiten Toyota nissan und nochwas. Ist damit das DLC gemeint?



Der GT-R (keine Ahnung ob Serie oder Nismo) wird wohl in nächster Zeit als kostenloses Update kommen, hab ich jedenfalls auf Facebook gelesen.

Wäre cool, wenn aktuelle LMP1 und 2 Wägen ihren weg zu AC finden würden. Ist technisch die interessanteste Rennserie.


----------



## HordyH (5. März 2015)

Der kommt doch im dream pack


----------



## mr.4EvEr (5. März 2015)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Der GT-R (keine Ahnung ob Serie oder Nismo) wird wohl in nächster Zeit als kostenloses Update kommen, hab ich jedenfalls auf Facebook gelesen.
> 
> Wäre cool, wenn aktuelle LMP1 und 2 Wägen ihren weg zu AC finden würden. Ist technisch die interessanteste Rennserie.



Ja der GT-R Nismo ist im Dreampack.
Und der Toyota TS 040 Hybrid ist doch schon in Arbeit. 
Der Audi R18 E-Tron Quattro könnte evtl. auch noch kommen, lediglich der Porsche 918 bleibt, aufgrund der fehlenden Lizenz, vorerst ein unerfüllter Wunsch.


----------



## Scalon (6. März 2015)

bezüglich Nissan GTR: https://www.facebook.com/Assetto.Corsa/posts/852103544815965
falls es wer nicht lesen kann: "That's why we are so proud to announce the addition of the Nissan GT-R  Nismo 2014 and Nissan GT-R Nismo GT3 for Assetto Corsa: the Nissan GT-R  Nismo 2014 will be included in future as upgrade of the game, while the  Nissan GT-R Nismo GT3 will perfectly match the Nurburgring Nordschleife  circuit, scheduled to be completed and released for Assetto Corsa on  September 2014."
Also kommen der normale(?) Nismo und die GT3 Variante


----------



## 1awd1 (6. März 2015)

Den GTR gibt es als Nismo (dezent getunte Variante) und dieser hat nichts mit dem GT3 zu tun, der im Dream Pack enthalten ist.


----------



## iKimi22 (6. März 2015)

Könnt ihr nicht lesen? Der Nissan GT-R GT3 kommt, der GT-R also normale ist noch nicht im Dreampack vorhanden.  Genau wie bei der C7, kommt jedoch alles nach und nach 
Allrad funzt sehr gut, nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt.
kein Regen und erstmal nur Nebel und Wolken, worauf irgendwann aufgebaut wird. Aus meiner Sicht kommt am Ende der Laufzeit von AC noch richtiges Wetter als Erweiterung.

Das Video war kein Betainhalt, sondern von irgendeinem Hacker, der sich das selbst zusammengeschustert hat: siehe Cockpit und paar Details der Strecke. In der Beta ist das schon deutlich besser!

Als Betatester hat man das DLC sogar kostenlos erhalten, sehr fair das Ganze. Andere Entwickler ziehen da einem deutlich mehr ab, jedoch gilt hier wohl: Masse
Je mehr das kaufen, desto höher der Gewinn. Man muss ja nur mal FB oder Steam reinschauen, wie hohl viele denken.


----------



## 1awd1 (6. März 2015)

Hier nochmal das Video. 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ipE5nwCLXcc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (7. März 2015)

Hmm, für mich sieht das Video recht authentisch aus. Aber ich kenne die Beta-NOS auch nicht. [emoji57]
Sieht imho jedenfalls deutlich besser aus als Snoopys Version, alleine schon das ganze "drumherum" (Zuschauer, Notarztwagen usw.).

Ich werde jedenfalls wieder 'ne wohlige Gänsehaut kriegen, wenn ich am Ende der GP-Strecke das erste mal links abbiege in die altehrwürdige Nordschleife! [emoji7]


----------



## mr.4EvEr (8. März 2015)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Hmm, für mich sieht das Video recht authentisch aus. Aber ich kenne die Beta-NOS auch nicht. [emoji57]
> Sieht imho jedenfalls deutlich besser aus als Snoopys Version, alleine schon das ganze "drumherum" (Zuschauer, Notarztwagen usw.).



Ja, die Details sind im Video wirklich deutlich besser.
Es wirkt einfach alles authentischer und der "Streckenverlauf (Stichwort Bodenwellen) ähnelt auch deutlich mehr den TV Aufnahmen. 



T'PAU schrieb:


> Ich werde jedenfalls wieder 'ne wohlige Gänsehaut kriegen, wenn ich am Ende der GP-Strecke das erste mal links abbiege in die altehrwürdige Nordschleife! [emoji7]



Das ist wirklich jedes mal ein geiles Gefühl. 
In dem Moment freut man sich auf das Bevorstehende, weiss aber auch, dass die Arbeit erst beginnt und jeder Leichtsinnsfehler bestraft wird.


----------



## alexq (8. März 2015)

Hallo Leute, ich fahre gerne Assetto Corsa und suche Leute zum mitfahren. Gerne würde ich auch in einem Clan oder Mitspielergruppe eintreten. Ich fahre allerdings nur hobbymäßig, keine festen Trainingszeiten oder sowas. 
Am meissten stört mich dort das unsaubere Fahren der anderen Mitspieler, die mir meisstens den Spielspaß verderben. 
TS3 mic und das neue Dream Pac DLC habe ich. 

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten. Erreichen könnt ihr mich unter PM oder unter meinem Steam Profil -> Steam Community :: Masterplan


----------



## mr.4EvEr (8. März 2015)

alexq schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich fahre gerne Assetto Corsa und suche Leute zum mitfahren. Gerne würde ich auch in einem Clan oder Mitspielergruppe eintreten. Ich fahre allerdings nur hobbymäßig, keine festen Trainingszeiten oder sowas.
> Am meissten stört mich dort das unsaubere Fahren der anderen Mitspieler, die mir meisstens den Spielspaß verderben.
> TS3 mic und das neue Dream Pac DLC habe ich.
> 
> Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten. Erreichen könnt ihr mich unter PM oder unter meinem Steam Profil -> Steam Community :: Masterplan




Schau doch mal auf der Schwarzbierbude vorbei. 
Schwarzbierbude - Dein freundlicher AC-Server

Eine freundliche Community, 7 passwortgeschützte Server, TS...
Außerdem gibt es regelmäßig Events und keine Verpflichtungen.
Sobald das Dreampack draußen ist werden die Server selbstverständlich umgestellt.
Zusätzlich gibt es einen Auto-Updater, der alle notwendigen Mods automatisch herunterlädt und installiert.
Die Mods werden außerdem von einem "TÜV" getestet und sind alle legal.


----------



## T'PAU (8. März 2015)

noch drei Tage...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1awd1 (9. März 2015)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Schau doch mal auf der Schwarzbierbude vorbei.
> Schwarzbierbude - Dein freundlicher AC-Server
> 
> Eine freundliche Community, 7 passwortgeschützte Server, TS...
> ...



Das die Mods legal sind wage ich zu bezweifeln. Aber zumindest sind sie mal nicht schon auf den ersten Blick aus anderen Spielen geklaut. Ansonsten läufts auf der Schwarzbierbude aber auch nicht wirklich besser als auf normalen public Servern. Da wird genauso bescheiden gefahren, wie überall woanders auch. Rennen kommen meist auch nicht zustande und wenn doch, dann hört für die Hälfte das Rennen in der ersten Kurve auf. Die meisten Mods sind einfach nur schlecht, auch die auf der SBB angebotenen. Ist aber auch bei einem so neuen Spiel wie AC kein Wunder. Mit der Zeit wird's besser werden und sobald AC mal Ligatauglich wird, werden die Ligen schon ihren Teil beitragen um vernünftige Rennen zu organisieren.


----------



## HordyH (9. März 2015)

Warum sollten mods illegal sein?


----------



## Heumond (9. März 2015)

Weil viel Fahrzeugmodelle nicht selbst gemodellt wurden sondern aus anderen Spielen kopiert. 
Diese Modelle sind natürlich auch urheberrechtlich geschüzt.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. März 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Das die Mods legal sind wage ich zu bezweifeln. Aber zumindest sind sie mal nicht schon auf den ersten Blick aus anderen Spielen geklaut. Ansonsten läufts auf der Schwarzbierbude aber auch nicht wirklich besser als auf normalen public Servern. Da wird genauso bescheiden gefahren, wie überall woanders auch. Rennen kommen meist auch nicht zustande und wenn doch, dann hört für die Hälfte das Rennen in der ersten Kurve auf. Die meisten Mods sind einfach nur schlecht, auch die auf der SBB angebotenen. Ist aber auch bei einem so neuen Spiel wie AC kein Wunder. Mit der Zeit wird's besser werden und sobald AC mal Ligatauglich wird, werden die Ligen schon ihren Teil beitragen um vernünftige Rennen zu organisieren.




Das kommt immer darauf an, mit welchen Fahrern man auf den Servern ist.
Jedenfalls habe ich auf Public Servern deutlich schlechtere Erfahrungen gemacht.
Und spätestens in den Events wird in der Regel relativ fair gefahren.


----------



## Reddgar (10. März 2015)

Kommt auch noch kostenloser Content außer evtl bugfixes..? 



(Dreampack ist vorbestellt) 

Edit: Auf dem einen Facebook Bild hat der Nissan GTR das Lenkrad auf der rechten Seite ?! Weiß man schon, ob es ingame auch so sein wird ??? Damit komme ich nämlich überhaupt nicht klar & der Nissan GTR wäre für mich das bisher geilste Auto in assetto corsa ! (Der normale Nismo)


----------



## Heumond (10. März 2015)

Ich denke der wird als Rechtslenker kommen wenn er auf den Bildern so zu sehen ist. (Habe ich nicht im Kopf ob es wirklich so ist)

Vielleicht reicht es dir dann die Kamera im Innenraum weit nach links rüber zu schieben, habe noch nicht getestet wie weit man kommt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. März 2015)

Wieso kommst du damit nicht klar? Hast du es schonmal länger probiert? Meist ist man da spätestens nach 5-10 min drin.


----------



## DARPA (10. März 2015)

It´s real JDM 

Bei nächster Gelegenheit wer ich mal die Schaltkulisse vom G27 links vom Lenker aufbauen. Wollt das Feeling immer schonmal testen. Danke für die Erinnerung ^^


----------



## Reddgar (10. März 2015)

Hab auch das G27. Ich kann nur die breite des wagen dann nie abschätzen. Geht einfach nicht...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. März 2015)

Das kann ich dir nicht glauben. Auf einer breiten Rennstrecke nimmt der Wagen doch kaum Platz ein, ob du nun links oder rechts den Platz einschätzen musst ist doch egal ?!? Nach deiner Logik kannst du ja bei LHD auch nicht den Abstand nach Rechts abschätzen.


----------



## Heumond (10. März 2015)

Naja ganz unwichtig ist es nicht zu wissen ob man die Kurbs trifft oder nicht gerne auch mal andere Fahrzeuge beim Anbremsen.
Es ist aber wie alles einfach Übungssache.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (10. März 2015)

Also ich komme nach einer kurzen Weile auch immer ziemlich gut mit Rechstlenkern klar.
Falls Reddgar damit gar nicht zurechtfinden sollte, würde ich zunächst den McLaren F1 GTR empfehlen (sofern dieser nicht zu schnell ist  ).
Dieser hat den Sitz in der Mitte und würde somit einen Übergang von links- auf rechtslenker Fahrzeuge darstellen.


----------



## onlygaming (10. März 2015)

Hab ne Frage wird das DLC sofort um 0:00 am 11. freigeschaltet oder am Laufe des Tages?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. März 2015)

ne um 18 oder 19 uhr, steht bei Steam.


----------



## msdd63 (11. März 2015)

Da muss ich noch den ganzen Tag warten?!  Wieso? Normalerweise werden Spiele zum Tagesanfang freigeschaltet.


----------



## HordyH (11. März 2015)

Ja scheint so das wir warten müssen, hab hier im forum gelesen das sich einer extra frei genommen hat.


----------



## msdd63 (11. März 2015)

Muss man nicht verstehen. Heute Abend gehen dann die Server in die Knie weil sich alle auf den DLC stürzen.


----------



## Modmaster (11. März 2015)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Muss man nicht verstehen. Heute Abend gehen dann die Server in die Knie weil sich alle auf den DLC stürzen.



Für Steam ist das ein Klacks. Die haben schon andere und vor allem größere Releases bewältigt. Das ist ein DLC von Assetto Corsa nichts dagegen.


----------



## msdd63 (11. März 2015)

Na hoffentlich. Denn um diese Uhrzeit dürften ziehmlich alle, die den DLC gekauft haben, Zeit haben und vorm Rechner sitzen um punkt 18:00 Uhr den Download anzuwerfen.


----------



## 1awd1 (11. März 2015)

Es gibt aber auch Leute, deren Leben nicht nur aus dem PC und zocken besteht. Also entspannt bleiben.  Ich werd wohl am Wochenende mal nen Blick drauf werfen und mich dann wieder ärgern, Geld für etwas ausgegeben zu haben, was ich nicht nutze. Ich werd mit der Fahrphysik von AC nicht mehr warm. Fühlt sich alles irgendwie komisch und künstlich an.


----------



## onlygaming (11. März 2015)

Das stimmt auch und hoffenlich kann ich heut noch zocken hab ne sau langsame Leitung  

Edit : Noch ne Knappe Stunde mann ich bin soo heiß drauf


----------



## Heumond (11. März 2015)

Ich habe vorhin mal getestet wie weit man mit der Kamera nach links/rechts kommt. 
Bis zum Beifahrersitz ist es problemlos möglich, mit dem Sli-Pro und der Csw direkt vor dem Fernseher sieht es fast aus wie gewollt.
Das ist eine echte alternative falls man sich nicht mit rechtslenkern anfreunden möchte.
Muss leider noch bis Donnerstag 15 Uhr arbeiten.


----------



## onlygaming (11. März 2015)

Okay ich bin´s von Nissan gewöhnt ihr müsst wissen ich habe einen Fetisch für Japanische Sportwagen  Also ich warte dass es anfängt zu downloaden


----------



## msdd63 (11. März 2015)

Es ist 18:12Uhr und der Download ist nicht verfübar


----------



## HordyH (11. März 2015)

Ich komm nichtmal auf steam  drauf


----------



## msdd63 (11. März 2015)

18:14 der Download startet.  1,8 GB!!!


----------



## Ritz186 (11. März 2015)

es läuft 1,8 gb


----------



## onlygaming (11. März 2015)

Bei mir passiert nichts ich klick immer auf mein DLC dort steht nicht installiert 

Muss ich irgendwas machen?


----------



## Ritz186 (11. März 2015)

ich mußte steam beenden und dann bin ich auf ac gegangen und gestarten und dann kam das update


----------



## onlygaming (11. März 2015)

Hab ich grad auch gemacht jukt ihn nicht mich schmeißt er einfach in AC rein 

Also auf deinen Rat hin trozdem danke 


Edit AHH jz steht update eingereiht...so jz downloadet es danke


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. März 2015)

So gleich starte ich mal das Spiel bin gespannt #awd


----------



## T'PAU (11. März 2015)

Wow, was 'ne Liste... 

*Changelog Assetto Corsa 1.1* 
- Added ai-hints 
- New penalty system 
- Added Kick Quorum to the server 
- Fixed sound pops and clicks for some cars engines 
- Fixed traction control sound events 
- Fixed Tatuus FA01 limiter sound 
- Improved sound dynamics under load for some cars 
- Launcher: more graceful handling of missing/problematic content 
- Launcher default theme: personal best time grid filtering by car/track added 
- Fixed blank resolution box 
- Fixed missing sound events 
- Fixed crashes volume 
- Reworked envelopment for interior and exterior sounds 
- Higher exterior volume for surround speaker configurations 
- Fixed tyre fake shadows in slowmo replay 
- Improved AI 
- Added custom head movements per car (driver3d.ini) 
- Driver helmet/head now cast shadows in onboard camera 
- Added custom weather selection 
- Improved Pedals App 
- Rendering performance optimizations 
- Particle rendering optimiziations 
- Render Stats form now features units 
- Added "final" damage for high speed impacts 
- Added quality settings to replay that allow up to 4x longer replays 
- Fixed driver shift preload animation at race start 
- Fixed camera car not using FOV value 
- Fixed AI choosing wrong (slow) tyres 
- Updated FMod to 1.05.13 
- Updated Fmod SDK project (minor envelopment improvements) 
- Tweaked exterior reverb parameters 
- Tweaked envelopment values for some sound events 
- Improved positional surface sounds 
- Fixed wind and tyre rolling noise 
- Fixed doppler effect for rev limiter and horn 
- Fixed FOV in mirrors, now editable in system/cfg/assetto_corsa.ini 
- AI race starts greatly improved 
- Fixed wrong shadow resolution when moving through F6 camera car cameras 
- Fixed graphics not following dynamic track grip levels in Multiplayer 
- Fixed "fast" height evaluation for validating setup ignoring tyre pressure 
- FPS caps is now compatible with the new 1ms resolution timer 
- Suicidal server admins are now a protected species and not allowed to kick themselves anymore 
- Adjusted fuel consumption for most of the cars 
- UI now understand fuel range relative to car and track and adjust maximum race lap count automatically for quick races and race weekends against the AI 
- Added 4WD simulation in drivetrain.ini 
- Added live axle suspension geometry 
- [DATA] section in aero.ini is now obsolete and must be eliminated. HEADER=2 is mandatory if damage is used. 
- AC now support multiple configurations on circuits 
- A to B gameplay options for hillclimb tracks and specific circuits that support. 
- Tyre pressures can now be shown in digital_instruments.ini 
- Limited static weather situations can now be selected from the UI. Weather is also moddable.
- Time Attack now has a global multiplier that controls the amount of time available for the first checkpoint. 
- Customizable TrackIR rotation range. 
- Chat window now supports full Unicode charset


----------



## HordyH (11. März 2015)

Und ist der sound besser? Kann noch net zocken


----------



## mr.4EvEr (11. März 2015)

Ganz wichtig ist, dass ihr jegliche Modfahrzeuge aus dem Ordner Steam/Steamapps/common/Assetto Corsa/Content/Cars löscht.
Ansonsten funktioniert das Spiel nicht mehr.
Ich habe das mit dem Update leider erst vor 25 Minuten mibekommen, da bei mir Steam den Download ebenfalls nicht automatisch gestartet hat und jetzt musste ich erst die Modfahrzeuge löschen...
Naja noch ca. 7 Minuten, dann ist der Download fertig.


----------



## HordyH (11. März 2015)

Kommst du da nicht ins spiel rein oder kannst du nur nicht fahren?

Ich hab erst nir mal kurz gestartet und die autos im showroom angeschaut. Da gab es keine probleme.


----------



## Dedde (11. März 2015)

Hab jetzt schon ein paar der neuen Autos getestet. Wahnsinn. Der sound ist super. Erst recht in den Wiederholungen. Habe noch alle mod autos drin bei mir.
Die fps passen bei mir noch nicht ganz. Aber da sieht man mal wie gut die nordschleife in cars gemacht ist.


----------



## HordyH (11. März 2015)

Wie meinst das mit der ns?
Mit welcher hw zockst du?


----------



## IJOJOI (11. März 2015)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig ist, dass ihr jegliche Modfahrzeuge aus dem Ordner Steam/Steamapps/common/Assetto Corsa/Content/Cars löscht.
> Ansonsten funktioniert das Spiel nicht mehr.
> Ich habe das mit dem Update leider erst vor 25 Minuten mibekommen, da bei mir Steam den Download ebenfalls nicht automatisch gestartet hat und jetzt musste ich erst die Modfahrzeuge löschen...
> Naja noch ca. 7 Minuten, dann ist der Download fertig.


Wieso dass den? 
da sind so viele drinne, ich lade noch herunter, ist dann schon was verloren??


----------



## Ritz186 (11. März 2015)

steht bei noch jemand assetto corsa (32bit) 1.1 bei strecke laden???

ich habe ein 64bit system..


----------



## Dedde (11. März 2015)

ja bei mir 32bit. fps problem weg. da war iwie ein limit drin


----------



## Ritz186 (11. März 2015)

in einen anderen forum meinte einer das ac eine 32 bit version ist und das kunos an eine 64bit varriante arbeitet also normal..


----------



## iKimi22 (11. März 2015)

richtig, das kommt erst später, hoffentlich korrekt umgesetzt, sodass viel mehr Fahrzeuge möglich sind


----------



## HordyH (11. März 2015)

Uns wie ist eure meinung?


----------



## HordyH (11. März 2015)

Nicht schlecht der sound...also der 4c hört sich an wie in real


----------



## Dedde (11. März 2015)

Gibts eig leute, die die nordschleife nicht mögen?  Ich finde es einfach mit Abstand die beste und schwerste strecke.  Dieser dlc trifft zu 100% auf meinen Geschmack.  Die beiden Mercedes, der alfa v6 dtm und der F1 Gtr sind so spontan meine absoluten lieblinge. Der bmw ist auch super. Ach... Einfach herrlich


----------



## IJOJOI (11. März 2015)

Kurzer Report:

Nordschleife selbst:
Absolut genial! Ich war IRL auch schon dort, und selbst die Lasergescannte Version fühlt sich noch nicht so "Achterbahnmäßig" an wie die echte 
Sehr gut umgesetzt, bisher die beste Version, auch wenn die von pCars erstaunlich nahe kommt, ist durch das laserscanning eindeutig ein Vorsprung vorhanden.

ABER: Das Karussell  Wie gesagt, da ich schon dort gefahren bin, weiß ich auch wie böse diese Betonplatten sind, es schüttelt einen durch als wäre man unter einen Hammer geraten 
Das fehlt in AC leider, die sind sehr smooth. Villeicht wurde seither etwas an der NS geändert, sieht aber nicht so aus. SCHADE.

P1:
Ojeoje, der gefällt mir gar nicht. Ich sage nur: zu viel GRIP. Alleine mit den Straßenreifen ist es ein leichtes die 7min. zu unterbieten. Mit Straßenreifen (!)
Natürlich liegt der Focus nicht auf dem Wagen, aber weil er mir in pCars auch gar nicht gefällt habe ich mich doch sehr auf die AC Version gefreut. 
Vergeblich. Der P1 hat Traktion ohne Ende. Ich habe sogar extra nochmal im Menü nachgesehen ob TC nicht an ist. 
Aus den Kurven heraus im 2. Gang voll auf Gas, kein Problem. Auch insgesamt sehr "pointy" das Ding. Kaum Untersteuern. 
Das ist ja schon fast SimCade
Im Ernst, mit dem Wagen und den Trofeo sind wohl 6:30 oder darunter kein Problem.
Noch dazu vergibt der P1 so gut wie alles. Bsp: In der Fuchsröhre hoch zum Adenauer Forst bin ich auf den rechten Curb gekommen, das ist normalerweise ein Todesurteil, aber der P1 macht munter weiter als wäre nichts gewesen 


Weitere Wagen muss ich erst ausprobieren. Aber das habe ich mir echt nicht erwartet. 
Sonst wirklich ein lohnenswertes Update, gut gemacht Kunos #


BTW: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BlkF0BIUcpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HordyH (11. März 2015)

Wo ist die helmkamera?

die Performance hat sich verbessert, ich hab durchgängig gelockte 60fps mit 4x ingame AA und details bis auf schatten auf hoch, bei 20 Autos aufm hockenheimring


----------



## msdd63 (11. März 2015)

Geile Autos, geile NOS, Geiler DLC!!!! Und das zu dem Preis!!!! Absolut zufrieden!!!!


----------



## msdd63 (11. März 2015)

So weit ich weiß war nie eine Helmkamera geplant.


----------



## HordyH (11. März 2015)

Steht doch im change log
Oh sorry hab mich verlesen..gemeint ist das der fahrer helm einen schatten im cockpit wirft


----------



## turbosnake (11. März 2015)

Mist, jetzt kostet der DLC 15€. 
Also abwarten bis ob er mal in einen Sale kommt.


----------



## rolli (11. März 2015)

Ich glaube, es wäre auch die 15 Euro wert. Also warten oder starten!


----------



## turbosnake (11. März 2015)

Ich hab momentan zu viele andere Dinger im Kopf, deswegen warte ich, mal wieder.


----------



## HordyH (12. März 2015)

Bin auch nach kurzem test begeistert. Hab aber das problem das zb der 458 gt2 nicht als vorschaubild angezeigt wird...


----------



## Reddgar (12. März 2015)

Bin auch begeistert! Schade nur das der normale nissan GTR (nicht GT3) nicht dabei ist (obwohl er beim DLC im Shop in der featured list drinne ist..) soll ja aber nachgeschoben werden.

Zum Glück ist der ein Links Lenker  

Hat zufällig mal jemand einen guide für das möglichst realistische setting mit nem G27? (Profiler + ingame Einstellungen). Hab diesbezüglich schon gegoogelt aber nicht 100% zufrieden und wollte auch nicht tausende Einstellungen ausprobieren.


----------



## HordyH (12. März 2015)

Zu dem ffb hab ich ein thread auf gemacht leider gab es kaum feedback...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...-forcefeedback-einstellung-assetto-corsa.html

Ich habe die einstellungen auch so eingestellt und es passt soweit. Habe aber ein drivingforce gt


----------



## IJOJOI (12. März 2015)

Das G27 und das DFGT sind praktisch ident.


----------



## HordyH (12. März 2015)

Ahh ok...


----------



## IJOJOI (12. März 2015)

FFB ist sehr (!) subjektiv. Ich habe meine Einstellungen ja schon in deinen Thread gepostet, aber jeder hat andere Vorstellungen von real.

Für mich ist es nicht real so viel Roadnoise zu haben. Wenn ich mit meinem Auto gerade fahre habe ich auch nicht die ganze zeit ein Rütteln. Kommt natürlich aufs Fahrwerk an, aber auch da federn die Reifen doch einiges weg.


----------



## Chemenu (12. März 2015)

> Suicidal server admins are now a protected species and not allowed to kick themselves anymore


Haha, da musste ich schmunzeln. 



Dedde schrieb:


> Hab jetzt schon ein paar der neuen Autos getestet. Wahnsinn. Der sound ist super. Erst recht in den Wiederholungen. Habe noch alle mod autos drin bei mir.
> Die fps passen bei mir noch nicht ganz. Aber da sieht man mal wie gut die nordschleife in cars gemacht ist.



Ich find den Sound beim fahren gut, im Replay eher enttäuschend. Im Replay Modus klingt R3E wesentlich besser, da hat man wirklich das Gefühl das Auto donnert durchs Wohnzimmer. 

Mit den FPS hatte ich auch nur im Replay Probleme, bzw. ich weiß gar nicht ob es ein FPS Problem war. Hatte da einfach immer so Ruckler und ruckartige Bewegungen vom Auto.
Im Spiel selber lief aber alles völlig rund. Evtl. muss ich da mal mit VSync experimentieren.


----------



## Heumond (12. März 2015)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Für mich ist es nicht real so viel Roadnoise zu haben. Wenn ich mit meinem Auto gerade fahre habe ich auch nicht die ganze zeit ein Rütteln. Kommt natürlich aufs Fahrwerk an, aber auch da federn die Reifen doch einiges weg.


Das hängt doch aber sehr stark vom Fahrzeug ab wie sich die Straße anfühlt und ohne Straßen- und Kurb-Effekte macht doch die Beschwerde über ein zu glattes Karussel wenig Sinn.

Ich fahre mit einer CSW v2 und je nach Lenkrad Ingame das FFB auf 73-95% runter geregelt
Ich habe Straßeneffekte auf 80% und Kurbeffekte auf 65%. Je nach Fahrzeug fühlt man wesentliche Unterschiede beim Federkomfort.
Während ein Kurb im Tatuus Formula Abarth dem 26cm Lenkrad einen richtigen Schlag versetzt, rollt man über den gleichen Kurb in einem GT3 Fahrzeug mit einem 33cm Lenkrad eher gemütlich drüber.
So wirklich Fahrzeuge die in echt nicht auch als "bretthart" bezeichnen würde sind  ja ohnehin nicht im Spiel.
Bei schweren Serienfahrzeugen wie dem SLS merkt man aber was das Fahrwerk alles absorbiert.

Ein R3E hingegen finde ich vom FFB hingegen ziemlich tot. Kein Rütteln, kein Schlagen, keine Unruhe. 
Da passiert ja fast mehr wenn ich mit meinem A3 über die Autobahn gurke.


----------



## Ritz186 (12. März 2015)

ich kann nur raten eine komplette Neuinstallation zu machen(wird auch bei steam und anderen foren geraten,wichtig dokumente löschen und bei steam apps)...

ich habe es gemacht und muss sagen das dadurch noch viel besser läuft also es lohnt sich wirklich...ich konnte sogar die grafik weiter nach oben schrauben...ich bin konstante 60fps auf nos mit 23 ki....


----------



## IJOJOI (12. März 2015)

Heumond schrieb:


> Das hängt doch aber sehr stark vom Fahrzeug ab wie sich die Straße anfühlt und ohne Straßen- und Kurb-Effekte macht doch die Beschwerde über ein zu glattes Karussel wenig Sinn.
> 
> Ich fahre mit einer CSW v2 und je nach Lenkrad Ingame das FFB auf 73-95% runter geregelt
> Ich habe Straßeneffekte auf 80% und Kurbeffekte auf 65%. Je nach Fahrzeug fühlt man wesentliche Unterschiede beim Federkomfort.
> ...


Einer von uns zwei versteht das FFB System von AC nicht, keine Ahnung wer von uns falsch liegt 

Ich dachte immer (zumindest fühlt es sich so an) die Straßen und Curb Effekte sind CANNED also werden so nicht vom Fahrwerk abgegriffen.
Ich will aber nur dass fühlen, deshalb sind die bei mir auf 0.


----------



## 1awd1 (12. März 2015)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Einer von uns zwei versteht das FFB System von AC nicht, keine Ahnung wer von uns falsch liegt
> 
> Ich dachte immer (zumindest fühlt es sich so an) die Straßen und Curb Effekte sind CANNED also werden so nicht vom Fahrwerk abgegriffen.
> Ich will aber nur dass fühlen, deshalb sind die bei mir auf 0.



So ist es auch. Diese Straßen und Kerb Effekte sind künstlich erzeugt und eigentlich überflüssig. 

Zum Update selber stellt sich bei mir grad Ernüchterung ein. Wollte ja eigentlich bis zum Wochenende warten aber hatte nun doch kurz Zeit zum testen. Bin ziemlich enttäuscht. Einzig der verbesserte Sound fällt sofort auf, die NOS finde ich eher mittelmäßig. Alles wieder viel zu blass, sieht einfach nur künstlich aus. Wo sind die Farben hin? Kein Vergleich zur Cars Nordschleife.


----------



## HordyH (12. März 2015)

Da scheint was anderes nicht zu stimmen ich find die farben ect super


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. März 2015)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig ist, dass ihr jegliche Modfahrzeuge aus dem Ordner Steam/Steamapps/common/Assetto Corsa/Content/Cars löscht.
> Ansonsten funktioniert das Spiel nicht mehr.
> Ich habe das mit dem Update leider erst vor 25 Minuten mibekommen, da bei mir Steam den Download ebenfalls nicht automatisch gestartet hat und jetzt musste ich erst die Modfahrzeuge löschen...
> Naja noch ca. 7 Minuten, dann ist der Download fertig.


Stimmt so nicht!  Ich musste nichts löschen. Weder Autos noch Tracks.


----------



## HordyH (12. März 2015)

Ich auch nicht aber ich hatte vorschaubild fehler


----------



## IJOJOI (12. März 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> So ist es auch. Diese Straßen und Kerb Effekte sind künstlich erzeugt und eigentlich überflüssig.
> 
> Zum Update selber stellt sich bei mir grad Ernüchterung ein. Wollte ja eigentlich bis zum Wochenende warten aber hatte nun doch kurz Zeit zum testen. Bin ziemlich enttäuscht. Einzig der verbesserte Sound fällt sofort auf, die NOS finde ich eher mittelmäßig. Alles wieder viel zu blass, sieht einfach nur künstlich aus. Wo sind die Farben hin? Kein Vergleich zur Cars Nordschleife.


Finde sie auch sehr schön... Aber bin doch ein wenig enttäuscht vom p1 und vom Alpha


----------



## stoepsel (12. März 2015)

Bin allgemein mit der jetzigen Beleuchtung nicht so zufrieden  entweder is alles blass oder viel zu grell. Nutze Dynamic S1 als Preset. Default is kacke und der Rest is Müll. Jemand nen kleinen Tip für mich, wie man etwas mehr Sättigung ins Bild bekommen kann?


----------



## HordyH (12. März 2015)

Wo steht bei dir der regler der color saturation?


----------



## stoepsel (12. März 2015)

Kein Plan, bin gerade auf Arbeit. Aber danke, dass Du mich auf diesen ominösen Regler aufmerksam gemacht hast.


----------



## msdd63 (12. März 2015)

Da wir nun die 1.1 haben frage ich mich warum nicht alles deutsch ist.


----------



## HordyH (12. März 2015)

Weil wir sonst keine lustigen übersetzungen hätten...schaut mal bei der wettereinstellung... hehe


----------



## msdd63 (12. März 2015)

Ich finde in der finalen Version sollte alles richtig übersetzt sein.


----------



## HordyH (12. März 2015)

Das stimmt schon


----------



## onlygaming (12. März 2015)

Also ich finde der Sound ist entäuschend ich hätte mir z.b vom P1 mehr Radau erwartet sonst der 1er und der Evo 2 sind Hammer Rest geht oder wenig angetestet.....


----------



## stoepsel (12. März 2015)

T5 Mod wurde jetzt angepasst und hat nun DRS


----------



## Heumond (12. März 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> So ist es auch. Diese Straßen und Kerb Effekte sind künstlich erzeugt und eigentlich überflüssig.



Am Ende des Tages ist alles künstlich erzeugt und die Effekte werden ja nicht zufällig eingebaut.
Sind diese alle auf 0% spüre ich nurnoch extrem wenig von der Straße, die Bodenwellen sind kaum existent und beim überfahren von Kurbs kann ich kaum sagen wann ich drauf bin und wann nicht.

So ist definitiv mist. Jetzt könnte man sagen es sei Geschmackssache aber so glatt geleckt fährt sich kein Rennwagen auf keiner Strecke. Selbst beim fahren im Kiesbett oder auf der Wiese passiert beinahe 0 am Lenkrad.

-> Ohne diese 3 Effekte geht es überhaupt nicht.


----------



## 1awd1 (12. März 2015)

Jeder wie er mag. Ich möchte nur das im Lenkrad spüren, was auch tatsächlich da ist. Warum sollte auf einem eigentlicht glatten Kerb mein Lenkrad anfangen zu rütteln? Auch die Straßeneffekte sind übertrieben.  Ich weiß ja nicht, auf welchen Rennstrecken du schon so gefahren bist aber alle auf denen ich bisher selber gefahren bin waren sehr glatt und hatten keine Schlaglöcher oder so....   
Am Ende entscheidet aber auch für Hardware und der eigene Geschmack über die Einstellungen. Ich brauche z.B. im Lenkrad bedeutend weniger von den Gerappel, seit ich mit Motion unterwegs bin und viele Informationen hauptsächlich durch den Sitz wiedergegeben werden, wo sie auch hingehören.


----------



## ak1504 (13. März 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9BdhAtYKNZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ritz186 (13. März 2015)

1.1.1
- Launcher: new option in Options > General to ignore Windows' display scaling
- Launcher: launcher will now reset to default theme on version change
- Launcher: potential fix for rare crash on exit
- Launcher default theme: further additions to the handling of missing/problematic mod content
- Added Visual Studio DLLs
- Now correctly set replay speed for replay files recorded with older versions of AC
- improved exterior m235i backfire envelopment
- Corrected C9 numbers on skin
- Corrected Alfa GTA tyres naming
- Custom post processes are now correctly located by the launcher in Documents/Assetto Corsa/cfg/ppfilters


----------



## HordyH (13. März 2015)

Schon nen update??


----------



## Chemenu (13. März 2015)

stoepsel schrieb:


> T5 Mod wurde jetzt angepasst und hat nun DRS



Was ist eine T5 Mod? 
Hat das Ding echt jemand für AC gebaut? Und warum mit DRS? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








HordyH schrieb:


> Schon nen update??



Warum nicht? Das große 1.1er Update war ja vermutlich schon länger fertig und in der QA.


----------



## Ritz186 (13. März 2015)

t5 ist eine dtm mod von UnitedRacingDesign(KICK)...
die jungs arbeiten auch mit kunos zusammen...

die mods müssen zwar bezahlt werden aber die lohen sich...


----------



## Chemenu (13. März 2015)

Leider sind die Infos auf der Seite extrem dürftig. Da erfährt man eigentlich nichts über die Mod, ausser dass die offizielle Lizenz fehlt. Geld würde ich dafür sicher nicht ausgeben.
Da bleibe ich lieber bei DTM Experience.


----------



## msdd63 (13. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Jedes mal wenn ich auf die Strecke gehe habe ich diese App auf dem Bildschirm. Da ich diese App nicht im Bild haben will muss ich jedes auf alle "Apps verbergen" klicken damit die App verschwindet. Was muss ich einstellen damit ich keine Apps im Bild habe?


----------



## HordyH (13. März 2015)

Da ist die app rot hinterlegt...draufklicken und weg isse


----------



## Ritz186 (13. März 2015)

@Chemenu
dann verpasst du auf jedenfall was der t5 und der egt sind der hammer und wenn du die c7 gefahren hast die ist von denen und glaube auch der ruf...einige leute haben für den t5 die kompeltten skins gemacht unterander auch drin alles original nach gemacht...das gibt es auch für den egt mod...

rein schauen das lohnt sich


​


----------



## Chemenu (13. März 2015)

Ritz186 schrieb:


> @Chemenu
> dann verpasst du auf jedenfall was der t5 und der egt sind der hammer und wenn du die c7 gefahren hast die ist von denen und glaube auch der ruf...einige leute haben für den t5 die kompeltten skins gemacht unterander auch drin alles original nach gemacht...das gibt es auch für den egt mod...
> 
> rein schauen das lohnt sich



Mag sein dass die Autos das Geld wert sind, aber die stümperhafte Webpräsenz schreckt mich einfach ab.
Ich mein auf der Website ist es nicht mal möglich herauszufinden welche Autos nun in diesem ominösen "EGT-Paket" enthalten sind. 
Man sollte zumindest dem potentiellen Kunden deutlich machen was genau er da kauft. Eine simple Auflistung und im Optimalfall ein Bild zu jedem Wagen wäre doch wirklich nicht der riesen Aufwand.
Ich könnte mir jetzt natürlich wo anders die Infos besorgen, aber es gibt einfach so grundlegende Dinge, die erwarte ich von jemandem der etwas zum Verkauf anbietet.
Ich kann ja schließlich nicht wissen ob das Produkt und der Support dann am Ende evtl. genauso "professionell" ausfallen wie die Website.


----------



## rolli (13. März 2015)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Da wir nun die 1.1 haben frage ich mich warum nicht alles deutsch ist.


Also spätestens jetzt sollte doch die Übersetzung mal langsam fertig sein.
Wir können wohl von Glück reden, dass nicht alles auf Italienisch ist. 
Was ist eigentlich mit meinem Lieblings-Bug, der Kühlwasser-Temperatur? 

Das Fahren macht echt Spaß, ohne Frage, aber für eine Release-Version gibt es noch recht viele Baustellen.


----------



## msdd63 (13. März 2015)

Das habe ich Schussel übersehen. Danke!





HordyH schrieb:


> Da ist die app rot hinterlegt...draufklicken und weg isse


----------



## Chemenu (13. März 2015)

rolli schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit meinem Lieblings-Bug, der Kühlwasser-Temperatur?



Da achtest Du drauf? ^^ Ich fahr einfach bis sich nix mehr dreht.


----------



## Ritz186 (13. März 2015)

wenn man sich mit mods etwas beschäftigt sind die leute eigentlich überall bekannt aber mit der webseite gebe ich dir recht...das einzige was ich bisher an den mods bemägele ist immer der schlechte der der t5 Autos ob nun ac oder rfactor 1 scheiß egal hört sich immer furchtbar an... 

mit den kühlwasser ist mir nie aufgefallen na gut wann hat man in ac damit probleme???


----------



## rolli (13. März 2015)

Na, die Kühlwasser-Anzeige bewegt sich keinen Millimeter!
Es hat mal funktioniert in einer der ersten Early Access-Builds.
Offenbar war die Berechnung aber nicht korrekt und so hat man die Funktion kurzerhand deaktiviert. Und das ist schon viele Monate her...

Bei anderen Spielen funktioniert das doch auch (pCars, R3E etc.), kann doch eigentlich nicht so kompliziert sein.

Es gehört einfach dazu, finde ich.
Ich hab immer das Gefühl, dass das Auto tot ist, wenn sich da nix rührt am Armaturenbrett.


----------



## HordyH (13. März 2015)

Schade ist das das cockpit teilweise arg wenig beleuchtet ist...habt ihr besondere post process effekte drin?


----------



## Heumond (13. März 2015)

Ich würde mir wünschen das man die Armaturen komplett abschalten kann, genauso wie man das Lenkrad verstecken kann.
Die Cockpitbeleuchtung lässt sich doch meistens über den Lichtschalter erhellen falls du das mit der zu geringen Beleuchtung meintest.



1awd1 schrieb:


> Jeder wie er mag. Ich möchte nur das im Lenkrad spüren, was auch tatsächlich da ist. Warum sollte auf einem eigentlicht glatten Kerb mein Lenkrad anfangen zu rütteln? Auch die Straßeneffekte sind übertrieben.  Ich weiß ja nicht, auf welchen Rennstrecken du schon so gefahren bist aber alle auf denen ich bisher selber gefahren bin waren sehr glatt und hatten keine Schlaglöcher oder so....
> Am Ende entscheidet aber auch für Hardware und der eigene Geschmack über die Einstellungen. Ich brauche z.B. im Lenkrad bedeutend weniger von den Gerappel, seit ich mit Motion unterwegs bin und viele Informationen hauptsächlich durch den Sitz wiedergegeben werden, wo sie auch hingehören.



Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo etwas zu lesen über diese Effekte, kann mir nicht so ganz vorstellen wie diese berechnet werden. Schließlich sind diese je nach Fahrzeug und Strecke immer unterschiedlich, bei gleichem Fahrzeug und Strecke jedoch konstant. Fühlt sich nicht an wie aus dem nichts gegriffen. Auf gerader Strecke und flachem Kurbs tut sich natürlich nicht viel, jedoch habe ich ohne diese Effekte quasi keinen spürbaren Unterschied zwischen Straße, Kurb, Rasen oder Kiesbett.

Aber ja ihr habt ja recht, jeder wie er mag.


----------



## HordyH (13. März 2015)

Ich meine den allgemeinen lichteinfall ins cockpit...hab aber rausgefunden das die ersten paar postprocessing effekte licht ins dunkle bringen


----------



## Neawoulf (13. März 2015)

Die Beleuchtung hab ich bei mir auf Default (die default.ini hab ich auch noch ein wenig modifiziert, damit das HDR nicht ständig über- oder unterbelichtet). So kann ich im Cockpit eigentlich alles prima erkennen (soweit es die Oculus Rift DK2 Auflösung halt zulässt).

Mit dem Addon an sich bin ich jetzt erstmal SEHR zufrieden. Hab mir dazu auch noch ein wenig neue Hardware gegönnt (Thrustmaster TH8 RS Shifter und Fanatec CSR Elite Inverted Pedale, Thrustmaster T300 RS kommt noch) und das fühlt sich gleich wie ein komplett neues Spiel an.

Die Nordschleife ist unglaublich detailliert (vor allem, was das Asphalt-Gefühl im Force Feedback angeht), die neuen Autos sind ebenfalls alle sehr schön und fahren sich auch alle sehr glaubwürdig mit einer Ausnahme: Bin ich der Einzige, der das Gefühl hat, dass sich das Doppelkupplungsgetriebe des Alfa Romeo 4c irgendwie merkwürdig träge und "hart" anfühlt? Bei anderen Autos mit nem ähnlichen Getriebe ist mir das nie aufgefallen. Ansonsten macht aber auch der Wagen Spaß, auch wenn ich in so einem Auto eigentlich ein manuelles Getriebe erwarten würde.

Etwas nervig ist zwar, dass die alten Fahrzeug-Mods nicht mehr funktionieren, aber für die meisten wird es wohl bald Updates geben.


----------



## HordyH (13. März 2015)

Also der 4c fährt sich sehr real und hört sich aich so an...den gibt es auch nur mit tct getriebe


----------



## T'PAU (13. März 2015)

Wow, die Nordschleife sieht ja mal Hammer aus! Bin schwer begeistert.
Auch die Performance dort macht (nach meinem ersten Kurztest mit GT3-Feld) einen sehr guten Eindruck, auch mit 19 KIs! 

Wofür steht eigentlich die Wetter-Einstellung "löschen"? 

Das WE ist gerettet! Den ganzen neuen (und alten) Fuhrpark auf den NOS-Versionen ausprobieren.
...und mit inis rumwirbeln, um die ganzen Mod-Fahrzeuge (hoffentlich) wieder gängig zu machen! 

Damals...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und *heute*...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HordyH (13. März 2015)

Das mit der Wetter Einstellung meinte ich wo es um die Mangelhafte übersetztung ging...überleg mal heavy fog ,normal fog , clear (löschen) , normal clouds, heavy clouds.
Das clear wurde einfach nur wörtlich übersetzt. 
Ich arbeite bei alfa und da gibt es in der reperatur dokumentation auch solche fehler, die kommen meistens zustande wenn vom italienischen ins englische und dann vom englischen ins deutsche übersetzt  wird


----------



## OC.Conny (14. März 2015)

Nachdem Update und dem DreamPack DLC funktionieren ja die ganzen Mods nicht mehr also alle wieder löschen und dann neu runterladen richtig? Aber woher weiß ich ob die Mod schon überarbeitet wurde und mit 1.1 funktioniert?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. März 2015)

Manche funktionieren noch. Clio cup zb. Wobei der nach dem update anders fährt. Schlechter i wie


----------



## Dedde (14. März 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Die Beleuchtung hab ich bei mir auf Default (die default.ini hab ich auch noch ein wenig modifiziert, damit das HDR nicht ständig über- oder unterbelichtet). So kann ich im Cockpit eigentlich alles prima erkennen (soweit es die Oculus Rift DK2 Auflösung halt zulässt).
> 
> Mit dem Addon an sich bin ich jetzt erstmal SEHR zufrieden. Hab mir dazu auch noch ein wenig neue Hardware gegönnt (Thrustmaster TH8 RS Shifter und Fanatec CSR Elite Inverted Pedale, Thrustmaster T300 RS kommt noch) und das fühlt sich gleich wie ein komplett neues Spiel an.
> 
> ...


mal ne doofe frage. kann man fanatec pedals problemlos mit anderen wheels benutzen? wird es am wheel eingesteckt oder direkt am pc?
und den _Thrustmaster TH8 RS Shifter könnte ich auch mit dem  g27 benutzen oder? ok, ne min google dann weiß ich  bescheid  werde mir auch so einen holen, der gefällt mir schon lange. und ist auch sehr hochwertig_


----------



## stoepsel (14. März 2015)

Ja, man kann die Fanatec Pedalen einfach per USB an den PC anschließen und dein G27 wie gewohnt extra laufen lassen. Mit Shiftern kenn ich mich nicht aus


----------



## HordyH (14. März 2015)

Der th8 rs ist ein standalone gerät, soweit ich weiß  funktionieren nur die clubsport pedale bei anderen geräten da sie seperat angeschlossen werden, die csr pedale sind nur mit fanatec kompatibel. Einfach mal bei fanatec in der Produktbeschreibung schauen.


----------



## Ritz186 (14. März 2015)

nee stimmt nicht hordyH...
ich habe ein thrustmaster tx und csr elite pedale(klick , klick) die funktionieren genau so wie die clubsports(klick) pedale mit separater usb anschluss....


----------



## HordyH (14. März 2015)

Ok sorry


----------



## Dedde (14. März 2015)

Und für ein fanatec wheel brauch man aber eine wheel base von fanatec, da gibts nur eine für 600 flocken. Stimmt das? So verstehe ich das auf der Homepage


----------



## HordyH (14. März 2015)

Wenn du ein bestimmtes lenkrad haben willst ja...also die es seperat gibt.aber es gibt auch drei "komplett varianten also lenkrad und Base aber ohne pedale, das ist zwei mal nen porsche und nen forza Motorsport lenkrad.

@ ritz...ich hab grad gesehen das die csr eu pedale nur mit fanatec kompatibel sind...das sind die die ich meinte.


----------



## Dedde (14. März 2015)

ich werde so nach und nach etwas aufrüsten. habe seit ein paar monaten den fanatec csl seat, bin absolut zufrieden damit. den th8 shifter hab ich mir schon bestellt. als nächstes kommen ein paar wheels in frage.  
TM T500 RS, Fanatec porsche 911 gt3 rs oder porsche 911 gt2. hat jmd eins der genannten wheels? kurzes feedback?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (14. März 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Wenn du ein bestimmtes lenkrad haben willst ja...also die es seperat gibt.aber es gibt auch drei "komplett varianten also lenkrad und Base aber ohne pedale, das ist zwei mal nen porsche und nen forza Motorsport lenkrad.
> 
> @ ritz...ich hab grad gesehen das die csr eu pedale nur mit fanatec kompatibel sind...das sind die die ich meinte.



Ja bei den CSR Pedalen würde man extra einen USB-Adapter kaufen müssen (der kostet glaube ich ca. 20€).
Bei den Elitepedalen hingegen ist direkt eine USB-Verbindung dabei.
Des Wegen würde ich zum Umrüsten auf ein anderes Wheel wenn überhaupt die Elite Pedale empfehlen.
Diese haben teilweise Metall verbaut und zusätzlich eine Load Cell, wodurch die Bremse deutlich realistischer wird.

Zu den Lenkrädern: Die Wheel Base v2 ist im Moment Fanatecs Top Produkt.
Die günstigeren 3 fertigen Lenkräder 911 GT3 RS V2, CSR und 911 GT2 sind zwar nicht so hochwertig, aber ihr Geld definitiv wert.
Dabei setzt Fanatec ebenfalls auf den Riemenantrieb.

Zu der Schaltung: Dadurch, dass die TH8 RS Schaltung teurer geworden ist (früher hat diese unter 120€ gekostet) würde ich die Clubsport Shifter V 1.5 von Fanatec in Betracht ziehen.
Die Version für 150€ ist zwar nicht sequenziell nutzbar,  sofern du das aber nicht oft nutzen willst, wäre der Clubsport Shifter mMn. die bessere Wahl.


----------



## rolli (14. März 2015)

...Ich hab das GT3 RS V2, bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Zuvor hatte ich ein Logitech G25. Der Umstieg auf Fanatec war definitiv ein Aufstieg.


----------



## OC.Conny (14. März 2015)

Hey Leute dafür gibt es den SIM - Laberthread . . . wird doch sonst viel zu unübersichtlich hier

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rennsimulationen-renn-und-sportspiele/310310-sim-laberthread.html


----------



## Dedde (14. März 2015)

ja habe mir die beiden shifter angeschaut und muss sagen das mir der th8 iwie mehr zugesagt hat, sieht auch ne ecke cooler aus. man kann beide shifter auch sequenziell nutzen. zu den wheels, ich denke jedes der dreien ist besser als das g27. mal sehen. aber im mom gefällt mir das t500rs schon sehr gut
edit. grade sehe ich das nur die 200€ variante sq nutzbar ist. das ist für ich aber ein kaufkriterium. die gt3 autos möchte ich nur so fahren


----------



## mr.4EvEr (14. März 2015)

Ok jedem das seine, wenn du die sequentielle Schaltung nutzt, macht der TH8 RS halbwegs Sinn.
Zu den Lenkrädern: Den besseren Motor hat das T500 RS. Allerdings habe ich mal von Leuten mitbekommen, bei denen ihr T500 RS aufgrund eines Kunststoffteiles defekt gegangen ist.
Bei Fanatec gibts natürlich auch Probleme, aber im Großen und ganzen würde ich eher zu Fanatec greifen.
Immerhin hat man dort die Gelegenheit bei einem Defekt nach der Garantie (was ich natürlich keinem Wünscht) das Wheel reparieren zu lassen.

Außerdem sind die Fanatec Pedale eine ganze Stufe besser.
Das Bremspedal des Thrustmaster hat zum Beispiel keine Loadcell und das ist für mich ein K.O. Kriterium.
Außerdem kann man ja die CSR Elite Pedale auch per USB verbinden, dass geht meines Wissens nach mit den T500 RS Pedalen nicht.


----------



## Dedde (14. März 2015)

Könnte ich auch nur das tm 500 beutzen und fanatec pedals?


----------



## 1awd1 (14. März 2015)

Ja, geht auch.


----------



## HordyH (14. März 2015)

So jetzt wieder back to Topic


----------



## Dedde (15. März 2015)

Gibts iwo ne Übersicht für so Sachen wie freecam oder Wiederholungen langsam oder schnell abspielen?
habs gefunden, falls es noch jmd braucht
http://www.assettocorsa.net/forum/index.php?faq/keyboard-shortcuts.18/


----------



## T'PAU (15. März 2015)

OC.Conny schrieb:


> Nachdem Update und dem DreamPack DLC funktionieren ja die ganzen Mods nicht mehr also alle wieder löschen und dann neu runterladen richtig? Aber woher weiß ich ob die Mod schon überarbeitet wurde und mit 1.1 funktioniert?


Nein, nicht löschen. Im Changelog zum 1.1 Update steht schonmal die grundsätzliche Vorgehensweise bei nicht funktionierenden Mod-Autos:
Bei vielen (längst nicht allen!) Mod-Autos existiert eine Datei aero.ini. Dort den Abschnitt [Data] löschen und oben bei Version eine 2 eintragen.
Am einfachsten ist es im AC-Hauptverzeichnis nach aero zu suchen, dann werden alle aero.ini der Mods aufgelistet.
Bei vielen betreffenden aero.ini hat Kunos mit dem Update auch schon reinkommentiert, was "obsolete" ist.

Damit hab ich schonmal ein paar Mod-Autos wieder ans laufen gebracht, aber längst nicht alle.
Da tauchen dann noch Fehler mit json-Dateien (betrifft Custom-Skins) auf. Da hatte ich dann keinen Bock mehr rumzueditieren.
Bei mir tauchen auch Fehler auf zu Ordnern/Dateien, die bei den betreffenden Mod-Autos gar nicht existieren! [emoji53] 
Jedenfalls läuft bei mir z.B. Ginetta GT, Sareni Camaro GT3, Corvette C6R, Zakspeed Escort noch nicht wieder.
Der Mazda 787B läuft nach der aero-Aktion, aber da hat Patrik Sander mittlerweile auch ein offizielles Update (mit zwei neuen Skins) rausgebracht!

Bei den anderen Autos heisst es halt abwarten und auf ein Update der Macher hoffen.


----------



## Ritz186 (15. März 2015)

ich habe auch auch schon rum probiert und das beste ist wirklich abwarten...
das problem mit den skins hatte ich auch,ich habe kurzen prozess gemacht und diese json datei gelöscht und nun funktionieren sie...

weiß einer für was die json datei ist????
weil ich hatte bei anderen custom skins geguckt und dort habe ich keine json datei gefunden deshalb die gelöscht...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (15. März 2015)

Also ich fahre jetzt erstmal die nächsten Wochen sowieso fast nur noch das Dreampack DLC.
Heute fahre ich noch ein paar Runden mit dem GTR GT3 über die 24 H Endurance Version und versuche die 8 Minuten 20 zu knacken.
Und danach bleiben mir noch die restlichen Fahrzeuge. 

Bis dann die Freude am Dreampack abklingt müssten schon längst wieder viele Mods laufen, ich hab unter der Woche sowieso kaum Zeit zu spielen.


----------



## DARPA (15. März 2015)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, durch die Menüs mit dem Lenkrad zu steuern? Oder mit nem Gamepad?

Es ist  so nervig, dass man überall die Maus braucht.


----------



## Dedde (15. März 2015)

Ich hab mir die gesten auf eine taste gelegt, aber iwie macht der Fahrer keine gesten. Wisst ihr schon voran das liegt?


----------



## ak1504 (16. März 2015)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Wow, die Nordschleife sieht ja mal Hammer aus! Bin schwer begeistert.
> Auch die Performance dort macht (nach meinem ersten Kurztest mit GT3-Feld) einen sehr guten Eindruck, auch mit 19 KIs!
> 
> Wofür steht eigentlich die Wetter-Einstellung "löschen"?
> ...






Auch mal nice zu sehen wie gut sich die Beleuchtung weiterentwicklet hat. Schon krass das das AC is auf dem ersten Bild Oo


----------



## Dedde (17. März 2015)

Das war dream pack 1. Was denkt ihr kommt danach noch? Welche autos,  welche strecken?  Ich würde mich sehr über bathurst oder hockenheimring freuen. Ist bei kunos schon iwas in Planung?


----------



## HordyH (17. März 2015)

Den Hockenheimring gibt es als mod. Nen paar lambos, alfa 8c, porsche oder mercedes c63 amg blackseries währen toll.

Warum hat sich porsche so eng mit den Lizenzen, in den meisten spielen findet man nur Ruf.


----------



## TSchaK (17. März 2015)

Für Porsche hat EA exklusive Lizenzen...


----------



## HordyH (17. März 2015)

Ach und deswegen dürfen andere keine porsche ins spiel aufnehmen?


----------



## ak1504 (17. März 2015)

Dedde schrieb:


> Das war dream pack 1. Was denkt ihr kommt danach noch? Welche autos,  welche strecken?  Ich würde mich sehr über bathurst oder hockenheimring freuen. Ist bei kunos schon iwas in Planung?




Audi R8 LMS + die Wagen aus der Lambo und Toyota Lizenz. Da gabs irgendwo auch ne Liste an weiterem free content... Da war auch Zandvoort drauf und Catalunya is auch in arbeit...


----------



## ak1504 (17. März 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Ach und deswegen dürfen andere keine porsche ins spiel aufnehmen?




Nur wenn der Scheck groß genug ist...


----------



## Dedde (17. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

gibt auch nordschleife als mod, aber gern gefahren bin ich die nicht... hat eig der m3 gt2 und der italia gt2 kein abs oder hab ich da nie drauf geachtet. im mp wird ja meist ohne abs gefahren.
der alfa *__*


----------



## ak1504 (18. März 2015)

In der GT2 gibts keine Hilfen...

Am besten angewöhnen alles ohne zu fahren denn ständiges umgwöhnen hat mir zumindest nicht zugesagt...


----------



## IJOJOI (18. März 2015)

ak1504 schrieb:


> In der GT2 gibts keine Hilfen...
> 
> Am besten angewöhnen alles ohne zu fahren denn ständiges umgwöhnen hat mir zumindest nicht zugesagt...


Genau
Leider bietet AC aber nicht die Setupmöglichkeit den Bremsdruck zu verstellen


----------



## Chemenu (18. März 2015)

ak1504 schrieb:


> In der GT2 gibts keine Hilfen...
> 
> Am besten angewöhnen alles ohne zu fahren denn ständiges umgwöhnen hat mir zumindest nicht zugesagt...





IJOJOI schrieb:


> Genau
> Leider bietet AC aber nicht die Setupmöglichkeit den Bremsdruck zu verstellen



Das wichtigste für mich war es in den Einstellungen den Wert für "Brake Gamma" von 2.40 auf 1.0 zu ändern.
Davor konnte ich ohne ABS nicht fahren, in jeder Kurve hat das Bremspedal anders reagiert (wohl abhängig von Geschwindigkeit).
Nach der Änderung hatte ich keine Probleme mehr. Jetzt kann ich problemlos ein Gefühl für das Bremspedal entwickeln und weiß wie stark ich bremsen kann ohne dass die Reifen blockieren.
Seither lasse ich das ABS auch immer in der "Factory" Einstellung. Null Problemo. 

Ich denke dieser verkorkste Brake-Gamma Wert sorgt für die Probleme, die viele ohne ABS haben.


----------



## HordyH (18. März 2015)

Dito 1.0 kommt ja wenn man sich die kurve anguckt ans reale ansprech verhalten ran...det bremsdruck baut ja nicht so progressiv auf wie auf 2.4


----------



## mr.4EvEr (18. März 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Das wichtigste für mich war es in den Einstellungen den Wert für "Brake Gamma" von 2.40 auf 1.0 zu ändern.
> Davor konnte ich ohne ABS nicht fahren, in jeder Kurve hat das Bremspedal anders reagiert (wohl abhängig von Geschwindigkeit).
> Nach der Änderung hatte ich keine Probleme mehr. Jetzt kann ich problemlos ein Gefühl für das Bremspedal entwickeln und weiß wie stark ich bremsen kann ohne dass die Reifen blockieren.
> Seither lasse ich das ABS auch immer in der "Factory" Einstellung. Null Problemo.
> ...



Ich schenke beim Bremsen auch noch ein wenig Zeit her, kann aber trotzdem relativ gut mit meinen Plastikpedalen () fahren. 
Beim Bremsgamma-Wert kann man spielen, so richtig macht das aber erst in Verbindung mit einer Loadcell Sinn.


----------



## Ritz186 (18. März 2015)

@Chemenu
Seither lasse ich das ABS auch immer in der "Factory" Einstellung. Null Problemo.​​
was bewirkt eigentlich diese Anwendung???
(sorry wie das hier steht aber irgendwie spinnt das hier gerade)


----------



## HordyH (18. März 2015)

Welche anwendung?


----------



## Chemenu (18. März 2015)

Ritz186 schrieb:


> was bewirkt eigentlich diese Anwendung???
> (sorry wie das hier steht aber irgendwie spinnt das hier gerade)



Du meinst die "Factory" Einstellung? 
Das bedeutet ob ABS an oder aus ist orientiert sich am realen Vorbild des Fahrzeugs.
Hat das echte Auto ABS ist es an, ansonsten aus.


----------



## Ritz186 (18. März 2015)

sorry irgendwie hat der browser rum gesponnen und hat kein zitat gemacht und hat meine schrift hin und her gehauen naja egal jetzt...

die factory einstellung habe ich gemeint danke das wusste ich garnicht...


----------



## BlackNeo (18. März 2015)

Ich finde die Auswahl bisher schon ziemlich gut, wenn Kunos es jetzt noch schaffen würde die "fehlenden" Autos, also das Gegenstück zur Straßen-/Rennversion die schon im Spiel ist, reinzubekommen, wäre das genial. Am meisten würde ich mir über die Renn-Hypercars, also Ferrari FXX K und McLaren P1 GTR freuen 

Und der Ruf CTR3 Clubsport wäre auch genial, ich liebe dieses Auto.


----------



## IJOJOI (18. März 2015)

Kennt sich von euch jemand mit dem dedicated server aus?? Ich hab alle ports offen, aber wenn ich connecten will bekomme ich ingame immer "unable to connect server"...


----------



## Modmaster (19. März 2015)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Kennt sich von euch jemand mit dem dedicated server aus?? Ich hab alle ports offen, aber wenn ich connecten will bekomme ich ingame immer "unable to connect server"...



Ich  Am einfachsten ist es, wenn du mal bei uns im pCars Forum ins TS kommst.


----------



## Dedde (19. März 2015)

Was haltet ihr eig von dem sauber c9? Ich finde ihn extrem schwer zu fahren. Mega zickig die karre. Ich dachte engere kurven kann man deutlich schneller durchfahren. Bei manchen kurven bin ich mit dem bmw m235 schneller. Obwohl dieser nicht mal großartig verspoilert ist. Der hat extrem viel grip. 
Im multiplayer kann man seine Lackierung nicht auswählen,  richtig?


----------



## ak1504 (20. März 2015)

Überleg mal wie vieole Jahre zwischen den Group C Monstern und dem M235i liegen... Rein von den Reifen her sind das Welten...


----------



## Chemenu (20. März 2015)

Dedde schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eig von dem sauber c9? Ich finde ihn extrem schwer zu fahren. Mega zickig die karre. Ich dachte engere kurven kann man deutlich schneller durchfahren. Bei manchen kurven bin ich mit dem bmw m235 schneller. Obwohl dieser nicht mal großartig verspoilert ist. Der hat extrem viel grip.



Ich bin beide Fahrzeuge bisher noch nicht gefahren, würde aber sagen dass das unmöglich ist. Der BMW wiegt mal eben ca. 500kg mehr. 
So schlecht können die Reifen vom C9 gar nicht sein...


----------



## msdd63 (20. März 2015)

Der C9 ist sehr schwehr zu fahren. Ähnlich dem RUF und der Cobra. Aggressieve Biester


----------



## Dedde (20. März 2015)

klar ist der alt, aber er hat richtige slicks drauf, flügel vorne und hinten... normal ist es so das in pcars die autos etwas weniger grip haben als erwartet, dort finde ich den c9 etwas angenehmer


----------



## Namaker (20. März 2015)

Dedde schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eig von dem sauber c9? Ich finde ihn extrem schwer zu fahren. Mega zickig die karre. Ich dachte engere kurven kann man deutlich schneller durchfahren.


Als der C9 gefahren ist, war der Circuit de la Sarthe noch deutlich gerader, enge Kurven gab es fast gar nicht. Schneller als der BMW sollte er dort aber trotzdem sein, schließlich ist der C9 um einiges breiter und flacher und fährt auf ziemlich fetten Walzen, zudem ists ein Mittelmotor.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (20. März 2015)

Genau.
Der C9 wurde für Le Mans konstruiert und damals waren die beiden Schikanen noch nicht drin.
Deshalb war ein hoher Topspeed enorm entscheidend.
Und natürlich ist der C9 sehr schnell, man muss ihn nur beherrschen (und daran muss ich auch noch etwas arbeiten).
Auf der Bude wurde mit dem Biest auf Spa schon eine 2.11,8 Zeit gefahren.
Zum Vergleich: Meine Bestzeit mit einem GT3 liegt bei 2.18,1 und die von den Pros bei ca. 2.16,xxxx.


----------



## iKimi22 (21. März 2015)

Der C9 ist leider nur im Le Mans Trim unterwegs, deswegen fast kein Downforce im Vergleich zum normalen Setup. Somit auf Strecken wie Nordschleife schwierig zu fahren und langsamer als erwartet.


----------



## Chemenu (22. März 2015)

Deatroy schrieb:


> Der C9 ist leider nur im Le Mans Trim unterwegs, deswegen fast kein Downforce im Vergleich zum normalen Setup. Somit auf Strecken wie Nordschleife schwierig zu fahren und langsamer als erwartet.



Hab den C9 inzwischen auch ausprobiert. Der rutscht wirklich extrem, sogar in langsamen Kurven. Die Schikane in Spa fahr ich quer bei gefühlt 30km/h. Der mechanische Grip fehlt irgendwie, als wären da Marshmallows auf die Felgen aufgezogen worden. 


Vorhin hatte ich einen kapitalen KI Aussetzer in Assetto Corsa. Trulli-Train auf der Nordschleife. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rdenowYcpDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (23. März 2015)

1.1.4
- Alfa Romeo GTA aero drag correction. Laptimes will be slower now.
- McLaren P1 is now simulating diffuser stall from front active aero that provokes dirty air
- LaFerrari is not simulating diffuser stall from front active aero that provokes dirty air
- Corrected instrument panel with more information on Alfa Romeo 155 Ti V6
- Corrected instrument panel for Pagani Zonda R
- Corrected instrument panel for McLaren P1
- Corrected instrument panel for KTM X-BOW R


----------



## HordyH (23. März 2015)

Oje oje...krasser aussetzer


----------



## Dedde (23. März 2015)

War das eig von kunos ungewollt, das die mods nicht mehr funktionieren?  Ich hoffe es gibt bald updates der guten mod autos wie mazda 787, zakspeed escort, honda nsx etc


----------



## ak1504 (23. März 2015)

Die meisten Mods sollten schon Updates erhalten haben. Einfach mal nachschlagen im RD


----------



## iKimi22 (23. März 2015)

Die Ki ist an sich besser geworden, jedoch überholen die komischerweise aktuell gar nicht mehr  Die wissen das schon^^


----------



## HordyH (23. März 2015)

Hoffentlich wird das noch gefixt


----------



## Chemenu (23. März 2015)

Deatroy schrieb:


> Die Ki ist an sich besser geworden, jedoch überholen die komischerweise aktuell gar nicht mehr  Die wissen das schon^^



Doch, die überholen bei mir sehr wohl noch. Wurde grad übelst abgeschossen bei einem DTM Rennen auf der Nordschleife.  
Aber wenn man z.B. im Training oder Quali Platz machen will und ganz an den Streckenrand fährt, dann trauen sie sich auf einmal nicht mehr vorbei.


----------



## rolli (24. März 2015)

@ak1504
Darf ich mal fragen, woher man die Update-Infos bekommt?

In den Steam-Update-News steht nichts davon und auf der offiziellen AC-Homepage bin ich auch nicht fündig geworden.
Das wären so die normalen Anlaufstellen für mich.


----------



## ak1504 (24. März 2015)

In deinem AC Ordner... changelog.txt


----------



## rolli (24. März 2015)

Danke, das ist einfach zu naheliegend.


----------



## T'PAU (25. März 2015)

Dedde schrieb:


> War das eig von kunos ungewollt, das die mods nicht mehr funktionieren?  Ich hoffe es gibt bald updates der guten mod autos wie mazda 787, zakspeed escort, honda nsx etc


Wie ak schon schrub, die _wichtigsten_ Mod-Autos haben schon Updates bekommen: Racedepartment-Link
Zakspeed Escort 0.5



rolli schrieb:


> In den Steam-Update-News steht nichts davon und auf der offiziellen AC-Homepage bin ich auch nicht fündig geworden.
> Das wären so die normalen Anlaufstellen für mich.


Auf der AC-Homepage ist das in der Tat nicht zu finden. Im Kunos-Forum (sofern man dort angemeldet ist) bei "News and Announcements". 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (26. März 2015)

Es  heißt schrieb xD 
Ja danke. Habe die wichtigsten schon upgedatet.


----------



## msdd63 (26. März 2015)

Man konzentriert sich zwar auf´s fahren aber mehr Atmosphäre neben der Strecke könnte nicht schaden.


----------



## ak1504 (26. März 2015)

Assetto Corsa [60FPS] Dream Pack DLC ★ Mercedes-Benz 190E Evo II @ Nürburgring GP





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xxf6sADVaFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xxRazer211 (27. März 2015)

Ich bin heute neu eingestiegen und hab eben die erste Stunde mal gespielt. Und ich finde das Spiel fetzt schon ziemlich gut.  

Spiele leider nur mit ps4 Controller. Rüste demnächst aber auf und bekomme ein fanatec Porsche Lenkrad inkl Pedale. Ich denke damit geht das ganze noch besser 

Eigentliche Frage ist. Was ist so eure Standard Quelle für Autos ?


----------



## msdd63 (27. März 2015)

racedepartmentcom, ringsportsracing-liga.de und schwarzbierbude.de


----------



## rolli (29. März 2015)

Ich hab mich jetzt mal an die "Karriere" gewagt.
Scheinbar haben die Entwickler noch nie was von Spiel-Balance gehört. 
Manche Rennen gewinne ich mit ner halben Minute Vorsprung, bei anderen ist selbst auf der niedrigsten Stufe (80%) der erste Fahrer uneinholbar.
Weil die Schlaumeier da Autos ins Feld bringen, die per se 10 Sekunden pro Runde schneller sind als mein Wagen.
Da KANN man gar nicht gewinnen.
Sowas find ich sehr schade, weil das den Spieler einfach nur frustriert.
Das muss doch nicht sein, wofür gibt's denn den einstellbaren Schwierigkeitsgrad?
Ich hab das Gefühl, die wollen gar nicht, dass man mit der Karriere Spaß hat...


----------



## 1awd1 (29. März 2015)

Das ist das Problem von Assetto Corsa. Es taugt tatsächlich nur zum hotlappen. Rennen lassen sich weder online noch offline vernünftig fahren.


----------



## Andregee (31. März 2015)

Ja aktuell sind nicht wenige von der Sim verblendet und schauen über die eklatanten Schwächen hinweg. Ich hätte zwar nicht gedacht das ich das einmal sagen würde, aber in ein paar Wochen erwächst dann eine starke KOnkurenz. Physikseitig existiert die schon lang in deutlich besserer Form, nur wird diese noch nicht in weiten Kreisen angenommen, da die Grafik von rFactor2 für viele aktuell nicht hervorstechend genug ist, aber grafiktechnisch hat dann bald Cars das Potenzial AC ganz blass aussehen zu lassen und selbst die Reifenphysik taugt mir mittlerweile mehr, da ähnlich wie bei Rf2 ein sauber definierter Grip und Schlupfbereich vorhanden ist, während mir bei AC die Reifenphysik einfach zu matschig ist. Ich kann damit nicht präzise fahren, es fühlt sich immer an, als würde die Reifenoberfläche auf der STraße kleben während sich der Rest wie Kaugummi zieht. Dazu die eigenartige Physik der Achskinematik, die teilweise ein für ein absolut genial echtes Fahrfeeling sorgt, wenn das ABS zb. regelt und das Auto wie real wippt und versetzt, während solche Fahrzustände in allen anderen Sims sich klinisch tot anfühlen. Andererseits wird damit auch übertrieben, denn die Fahrzeuge werden auf Bodenwellen und Curbs total undefiniert, ich bekomme das GEfühl das die Radaufhängung aus Gummi besteht während die Karosse daran hin und herwabbelt. 
Es gab da ja mal ein Video, das die eklatanten Physikschwächen von AC mit Rf2 verglichen hat, da ging genau das daraus hervor. Da reichte schon Tempo 20 mehrfach im Kreis über ein Curb gefahren aus und das Auto glich einem Stier bei einem texanischen Rodeo, bei dem man die Hoden abgeklemmt hat, sprich das Auto hat total surreale Aufbaubeewegungen gezeigt und auch das spüre ich noch bei heftigen Bodenwellen. Und auch die Performance von AC ist nicht gerade rühmlich. SMS hat es oh Wunder tatsächlich geschafft, das Cars auf meiner 7970 schlagartig besser performt als AC, besonders wenn die KI mit im Spiel ist, brauche ich bei AC nicht an 60fps denken, trotz 3770k, bei Cars ist das wie ich heute bemerkt habe, möglich. Nichts desto trotz übt AC schon einen gewissen REiz auf mich aus und ich fahre es auch häufig, aber so manche Punkte sind einfach eine große Baustelle und man braucht Geduld. Andererseits hat es auch was gutes das keine Sim derzeit perfekt ist. DAs rechtfertigt mein Verhalten, ständig alles querbeet zu fahren was an Sims auf dem Markt ist, wenngleich eine perfekte mit dem besten aus allen natürlich das Optimum darstellen würde.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (31. März 2015)

Ich kann deine Meinung nicht ganz teilen.
Für mich hat Assetto Corsa (noch) die kleinsten Schwächen.

Zu den Performanceproblemen: Hast du iwelche modding Apps installiert? Vor allem das OV1 Tool zieht enorm Leistung.


----------



## HordyH (31. März 2015)

Performance technisch kann ich auch nicht meckern. Ich hab fhd alles auf hoch und 4x AA und auch bei vollem Fahrerfeld ruckelt nix und ich bleib bei 60 fps... und ich hab nur nen i5 3470 und ne gtx 770


----------



## mr.4EvEr (31. März 2015)

Ich hab nur nen Phenom II X4 955 und eine HD7870. 
Ultra ist da zwar definitiv nicht drin, ich bin aber zufrieden.


----------



## Andregee (31. März 2015)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Ich kann deine Meinung nicht ganz teilen.
> Für mich hat Assetto Corsa (noch) die kleinsten Schwächen.
> 
> Zu den Performanceproblemen: Hast du iwelche modding Apps installiert? Vor allem das OV1 Tool zieht enorm Leistung.




AC hat von allen Sims die elementarste Schwäche und das ist der einfach schlechte Netcode. Man braucht sich ja teilweise nur leicht berühren und fühlt sich direkt als wäre man Hauptaktionär beim Kegelabend. Die haben seit Netkar diesbezüglich einfach nicht dazugelernt. Das mag für den ein oder anderen vielleicht nur ein Punkt sein, in einer auf Onlineracing ausgelegten SImulation ist das für mich aktuell der Todesstoß.
Die Performanceprobleme steigen mit hoher KI Zahl, ganz einfach weil Kunos im Gegensatz zu anderen STudios die KI nicht mit einer simpleren Physik ausstattet. Fährt man dazu noch im Triple mit Triple Screen Rendering wird die CPU überfordert.
Hinzu kommt ja noch das selbst bei gesyncten 60fps das SPiel nicht wirklich rund läuft und alles Microrucklerverseucht ist. Das mag vielleicht nicht jeder bemerken, aber ich finde das furchtbar und unter 60fps fühlt es sich dann richtig unrund an während man Cars selbst mit 45fps noch halbwegs geschmeidig fahren kann.
Seit dem letzten Update nerven mich dazu noch dauernd irgendwelche Lags, wo das Bild alle 1-2 Minuten kurz stehenbleibt. 
Kunos hat noch eine Menge zu tun. Aber wenn es euch so viel Freude bereitet und ihr die Unzulänglichkeiten nicht bemerkt bzw diese euch nicht stören, dann freut euch über euren Simspaß. Ich gönne ihn euch


----------



## HordyH (31. März 2015)

Zu den kurzen lags...schaltmal die grafik app ein da siehst du garantiert bei jedem ruckler nen kurzen ausschlag im diagramm...wenn ja dürfte der vram überlaufen


----------



## onlygaming (31. März 2015)

Ich habe in AC ein hässliches Level of Detail sprich eine Wagen länge vor mir sind die Texturen total unscharf und Matschig was kann ich dagegen tuen?


----------



## HordyH (31. März 2015)

Hast postprocess aa drin ?!Poste mal nen bild von allen Grafikeinstellungen


----------



## onlygaming (31. März 2015)

Ich poste erstmal ein Bild wie Hässlich das ausschaut vllt kommt jmd direkt drauf was es ist : http://fs2.directupload.net/images/150331/oz6x25sk.jpg

Einstellungen kommen jz :
2015-03-31_00011.jpg - directupload.net
2015-03-31_00012.jpg - directupload.net
2015-03-31_00013.jpg - directupload.net
2015-03-31_00014.jpg - directupload.net


----------



## HordyH (31. März 2015)

Nimm mal die anisotrpefilterung auf 16


----------



## onlygaming (31. März 2015)

ob das die Karte schafft 

Danke das hat Extrem geholfen


----------



## HordyH (31. März 2015)

Top...dürfte eigentlich nicht groß Performance kosten


----------



## ne251076 (31. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen , 

wieviel nimmt das OV1 Tool den ca an Leistung ?

Nicholas


----------



## onlygaming (31. März 2015)

Also ich habe FPS Technisch keinen Unterschied feststellten können mit Fraps sicherlich aber so nicht.


----------



## ne251076 (31. März 2015)

OK.

Also ich spiele im SLI mit allen Einstellungen und 24 Gegner auf der Strecke mit ca 80 - 90 FPS ! Auflösung 2560 x 1440 bei 144 hz und G-Sync.

Nicholas


----------



## mr.4EvEr (31. März 2015)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Also ich habe FPS Technisch keinen Unterschied feststellten können mit Fraps sicherlich aber so nicht.



Je nach Strecke und Hardware zieht das Tool aber definitiv einiges an Leistung.
Ich verwende seit gestern dieses Tool: Danny Giusa's tyre temperatures | RaceDepartment

Das ist rein von der Optik zwar etwas ungewohnt, sollte jedoch nicht so viel Leistung ziehen.


----------



## Andregee (31. März 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Zu den kurzen lags...schaltmal die grafik app ein da siehst du garantiert bei jedem ruckler nen kurzen ausschlag im diagramm...wenn ja dürfte der vram überlaufen




die 3GB bei mir sind bei weitem nicht gefüllt, ich lasse auslastung usw dauerhaft auf meinem G19 Display mitlaufen, die GPU Last liegt meist nur bei 50-60% und die SPeicherauslastung bei um die 2GB


----------



## HordyH (31. März 2015)

Hhmm ok...aber auch komisch das die gpu nur so wenig ausgelastet ist...
Da bremst bestimmt was...
Poste mal dein System


----------



## Andregee (31. März 2015)

Ich bin aber nicht der einzige mit dem Problem. Irgendwas scheint da im Code krumm zu sein, bei meinem Kumpel wars schon vor dem letzten Update, da war bei mir noch alles ok, erst mit dem letzten Update fing es bei mir an trotz Neuinstallation.


----------



## HordyH (31. März 2015)

Also ich kann mich nicht beschweren


----------



## IJOJOI (31. März 2015)

Der Netcode ist wirklich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei...


----------



## Andregee (31. März 2015)

Ja die Autos warpen ganz gern mal hin und her und manchmal reichen Kollisionen mit 2km/h überschuss und schon springt der Vordermann wie vom Rammbock getroffen nach vorn. Dichte Fights werden damit zur reinen Glückssache


----------



## ne251076 (1. April 2015)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe mal ne Frage bezüglich der Formula Corsa. Hatte versucht diese zu installieren. Das geht auch soweit das die Autos im Spiel sind. Aber wenn
ich dann ein Rennen fahren möchte stürzt das Spiel ab ! Läuft das noch nicht auf 1.1 ?

Nicholas


----------



## T'PAU (1. April 2015)

ne251076 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich habe mal ne Frage bezüglich der Formula Corsa. Hatte versucht diese zu installieren. Das geht auch soweit das die Autos im Spiel sind. Aber wenn
> ich dann ein Rennen fahren möchte stürzt das Spiel ab ! Läuft das noch nicht auf 1.1 ?
> ...


Wenn die Version älter als vom 11.03. ist, sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Dedde (1. April 2015)

Hey racer. Mal kurz off topic. Bei diesem Unfall kam ein Zuschauer ums Leben.  Was denkt ihr ist der Auslöser für so ein unfall? Aerodynamik? Video Nissan-Unfall Nordschleife


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. April 2015)

Der reifenstapel. Die dinger bekommen alle sehr schnell unterluft an der vorderachse und haben durch den wing hinten krassen abtrieb. In dem tempo heben sogut wie alle gt3 s zumindest vorne ab. Dann fing der an unkontrolliert herumzuschleudern durch die reifen. Ohne wäre er einfach in den fia zaun gekracht und nicht oben drueber. Die leute sollten da nicht stehen. Die knallen da mit 210+ durch die kurve. ( Flugplatz)  hätten sie hinter der alten Begrenzung gestanden die 5 m hinterm fia zaun ist wäre auch nix passiert.


----------



## DARPA (1. April 2015)

Jup, war ähnlich wie bei den CLR ´99 in LeMans. An der Kuppe zu stark vorne abgehoben, Abtrieb an der Front reisst ab und das Heck drückt zusätzlich. Je höher der Speed, sprich die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit, desto stärker der Effekt.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. April 2015)

Ja, die Unterluft war schuld.
Wie ExciteLetsPlay bereits erklärt hat, fahren die GT3 Fahrzeuge an der Quiddelsbacher Höhe (bei über 200 Km/h) über die Kuppe.
Die meisten Fahrzeuge heben dadurch ganz leicht ab, was allerdings kein Problem darstellt, da die Fahrer in den meisten Autos das Gaspedal leicht anlupfen, um den Effekt zu reduzieren.
Am letzten Wochenende gab es jedoch starke Windböen auf der Schleife.
Und nach einem Bekannten (aus dem Internet) soll in dem Moment eine Windböe unters Auto gekommen sein...den Rest kennen wir ja...

Meine persönliche Meinung: Man sollte die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen an manchen Streckenabschnitten erhöhen.
Gerade Quiddelsbacher Höhe -> Flugplatz ist eine der gefährlichsten Stellen der Schleife, da direkt nach dem Sprung die Rechtskurve folgt.
GT3 Fahrzeuge dürfen meiner Meinung nach nicht verboten werden, da diese wie für die Nos geschaffen sind.
Würden solche Klassen verboten werden, wäre die Schleife bei Weitem nicht mehr so anspruchsvoll.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. April 2015)

Dann wäre es eh vorbei, aufgrund der finanziellen probleme.


----------



## onlygaming (3. April 2015)

Sagt mal gibt´s jz überhaupt Wagen in AC die Kers oder DRS unterstützen oder Mods?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (4. April 2015)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Sagt mal gibt´s jz überhaupt Wagen in AC die Kers oder DRS unterstützen oder Mods?



Kers wird beim McLaren P1 und LaFerrari direkt automatisch aktiviert.
Die Kersbatterie kannst du dir über eine App (ich glaube Gänge) anzeigen lassen.

DRS kann beim P1 per Taste aktiviert werden, in dem Moment siehst du dann auch wie sich der farbige, große Balken im Cockpit ändert.
DRS bringt beim P1 allerdings nur auf sehr langen Geraden etwas (z.B. Döttinger Höhe, Gegengerade auf Vallelunga etc.).


----------



## onlygaming (4. April 2015)

Okay cool danke


----------



## iKimi22 (5. April 2015)

Der Lotus Exos S1 hat DRS und glaube auch KERS.
Ferrari 599xx nutzt DRS automatisch, je nachdem wieviel Gas man gibt


----------



## T'PAU (5. April 2015)

Spontanes MP-_Battle_... trotz der Fehler war ich 'ne knappe Sekunde schneller. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WbdFNYhztvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yonaz (7. April 2015)

Hi,

bin seit kurzem auch AC Spieler. Nun frage ich mich, ob es hierfür eine empfehlenswerte Seite für Mods gibt (v.a. wegen Autos)?
Zudem frage ich mich, ob man beim Einfügen von Autos noch etwas machen muss, als die Dateien ins Installationsverzeichnis zu kopieren. Ich habe mir von einem Youtubevideo den Megane RS gezogen und reinkopiert. Im Spiel taucht er auch auf, allerdings springt das Spiel nach dem Laden des Autos wieder ins Menü zurück.


----------



## msdd63 (8. April 2015)

Die Mod funktioniert nicht mit der aktuellen AC Versoion. Gute Mods findest Du bei Race Department, im Assetto Corsa Forum, Ring  Sports Racing Liga und der Schwarzbierbude. Da gibts Auto Mods, Strecken Mods und Skins die mit der aktuellen AC Version frunktionieren.


----------



## msdd63 (8. April 2015)

Weiß jemand ob die Bentley Speed 8 Mod ein Update auf AC 1.0 bekommt?


----------



## ak1504 (9. April 2015)

Assetto Corsa [60FPS] ★ Broadspeed Jaguar XJ12C ETCC @ Blackwood RELOADED





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QscvkUnUvpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (10. April 2015)

Assetto Corsa [60FPS] ★ Nordschleife 24h ★ Porsche 911 RSR w/ #6 Frikadelli-Racing-Team Livery





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s_JhYjW5l3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




URD EGT Mod ➜  UnitedRacingDesign

Sound Mod ➜ urd egt darche sound mod

URD MOD 24h Skin Pack ➜ URD MOD 24h Nürburgring Skin Pack | RaceDepartment


----------



## iKimi22 (10. April 2015)

HWLAC Server online. sucht nach "HWLAC"
Strecke: Nordschleife Endurance
Autos: GT2/GT3 mit DLC

25min Quali, 3 Runden Race

Könnt alle joinen.


----------



## ak1504 (13. April 2015)

AC Bonus Pack

https://www.facebook.com/Assetto.Corsa/posts/1114528181906832?notif_t=notify_me


----------



## Chemenu (13. April 2015)

Ist bekannt ob die 24h Version des Nürburgrings noch korrigiert wird, so dass man auch die Coca Cola Kurve von GP-Strecke in die Boxengasse benutzen kann?
Das nervt tierisch wenn man nach einer Trainings- /Quali-Runde nochmal die komplette Nordschleife fahren muss. Dementsprechend muss man dann auch immer unnötig viel Sprit mitnehmen.
Man kann zwar zwischen den Pylonen durchfahren, aber gewollt ist das sicher nicht.^^


----------



## T'PAU (13. April 2015)

Im Kunos-Forum wurde darüber auch schon diskutiert, aber afaik gibt's noch kein offizielles Statement seitens Kunos. 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NUasjLqZCYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (15. April 2015)

1.1.5
- Changed BMW M235i Racing fuel tank capacity to 85l
- Changed graphical size of front tyres of Lotus Evora S
- fixed difficulty level on Special Events
- weather light normalization
- Updated FMod to 1.05.14 - probably you need to rebuild your banks
- New Fmod SDK project, please read the provided txt in the project folder
- New LaFerrari sound set
- Improved stereo image
- Fixed sound displacement for 4.1 speakers configuration
- Fixed abnormal pan settings for 458 Italia samples
- Corrected typos on LaFerrari tyres and adjustments on vehicle balance
- Corrected typos on Nissan GT-R GT3 tyres
- Added dampers settings on BMW M235iRacing and Alfa Romeo 155 Ti V6
- Adjusted McLaren F1 GTR bonnet camera inclination
- McLaren P1 now has an active aero brake rear wing as per McLaren latest software update.
- Fixed rear left brake caliper on BMW M3 E92
- Fixed center rear mirror on Lotus Evora S
- BMW 1M lights fixed
- Fixed setup toe alignement bugs for Lotus Elise SC S1,S2


----------



## T'PAU (15. April 2015)

ak1504 schrieb:


> - Updated FMod to 1.05.14 - probably you need to rebuild your banks


Im Klartext: Sämtliche Mod-Autos müssen erst mal wieder an die neue AC-Version angepasst werden? Oh mann...


----------



## BlackNeo (18. April 2015)

Gibts eigentlich irgendeinen Server auf dem die Leute auch Rennen fahren und nicht nur die ganze Zeit über die Weise Abkürzen und Massenkarambolagen verursachen?

KI-Rennen hab ich aufgegeben, ich werd immer in der ersten Runde so gerammt, dass ich das Rennen vergessen kann.


----------



## T'PAU (18. April 2015)

Am ehesten wohl auf "geschlossenen" Servern, z.B. die von der Schwarzbierbude.
Hab die selber aber noch nicht probiert. Da muss man auch erstmal sehen, was man alles an DL-Content braucht um zu joinen. Deren _Auto-Updater_ hab ich mir bisher nicht angetan.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe (und es so funzt wie bei Race '07, wo mein Spiele-Ordner weit über 30GB gross ist, dank der Bierbude! ) lädt der erstmal alles runter, was die haben und man wählt dann aus was installiert wird.
Nur will ich halt geschätzte 80% der Sachen gar nicht haben.
Bin von dem Konzept nicht so wirklich überzeugt.


----------



## 1awd1 (18. April 2015)

Die Rennen auf der Bierbude sind genauso bescheiden, wie auf den meisten anderen Public Servern. Kannst halt Glück haben oder auch Pech. Dazu kommen halt noch unzählige schlechte Mods, die man laden muss um auf deren Servern zu fahren. Das meiste ist wirklich Schrott, den Rest kann man sich auch so mit ner schnellen Verbindung laden und braucht nicht mit dem Autoupdater und dem miesen Speed arbeiten.

AC macht mir zur Zeit aber eh keinen richtigen Spaß mehr. Das einzige was irgendwie noch ganz witzig war, ist die Touri Version der Nos. Leider ist aber der Bug in der Zeitnahme immer noch nicht behoben, so dass die Runden nicht oder nur teilweise gewertet werden. Sehr traurig das ganze. Werde da demnächst auch nichts mehr kaufen, bis es irgendwann mal vernünftig und vor allem fehlerfrei läuft.


----------



## BlackNeo (18. April 2015)

Schade, elend viele schlechte Mods kann ich mir sparen, die einzigen Mods die ich habe sind n paar Autos (787B, C6R, Jaguar, Miura) und n paar Strecken (Bathurst, Le Mans, Mount Panorama, Laguna Seca). Mehr brauch ich auch wirklich nicht.

Tja, auch Hotlappen macht Spaß, grade den M235i Racing liebe ich auf der Nordschleife. Und zum Alfa 4C hab ich auch ein sehr inniges Verhältnis, ich mag das Auto einfach. Da hätten sie aber vielleicht die schönere Edition 1 oder wie die heißt reinpacken können, der hat nicht diese Insektenaugen-Scheinwerfer


----------



## T'PAU (19. April 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Das einzige was irgendwie noch ganz witzig war, ist die Touri Version der Nos. Leider ist aber der Bug in der Zeitnahme immer noch nicht behoben, so dass die Runden nicht oder nur teilweise gewertet werden.


Also da ist mir kein Fehler mehr aufgefallen. Meinst du speziell die Touri oder auch Endurance und eigentliche NOS?
Da wurde ja kurz nach Release die Zeitnahme gefixt (musste man recht eng an der Boxenmauer fahren bei Endurance) und seitdem hab ich keine Probs mehr mit der NOS.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (19. April 2015)

Ich kann BlackNeo trotzdem mal die Schwarzbierbude empfehlen.
Also ich war erst vor kurzem ein wenig auf einem Public Server und da war das Verhaltensniveau deutlich schlechter.
Und man muss den Autoupdater ja nicht anschmeißen.
Und wenn der Server leer ist, können die einzelnen Strecken rotiert werden, sodass jeder etwas findet, was er mag.
Außerdem finde ich die angebotenen Fahrzeugmods zum Großteil gut bis sehr gut.
Zusätzlich ist die Auswertung (Rundenzeiten, gefahrene Kilometer etc.) auf der Bude einzigartig.


----------



## BlackNeo (19. April 2015)

Ich werds mir mal anschauen, mal gucken wie es da so ist^^


----------



## 1awd1 (19. April 2015)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Also da ist mir kein Fehler mehr aufgefallen. Meinst du speziell die Touri oder auch Endurance und eigentliche NOS?
> Da wurde ja kurz nach Release die Zeitnahme gefixt (musste man recht eng an der Boxenmauer fahren bei Endurance) und seitdem hab ich keine Probs mehr mit der NOS.



Bin nur die Touristen Version gefahren und da gibt es den Bug noch.


----------



## T'PAU (20. April 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Bin nur die Touristen Version gefahren und da gibt es den Bug noch.


Welchen Bug genau? Ich bin nun auch schon etliche Dutzend Touri-Runden gefahren und mir ist nie ein Bug bei der Zeitnahme aufgefallen.
Nur eine Sache kann dort passieren, wenn Penalties an sind: Ist man mit gültiger Zeit über die Ziellinie anfangs Döttinger Höhe gefahren und fährt auf dem Weg zurück zum Parkplatz kurz neben der Strecke, wird die (ja nicht laufende) aktuelle Zeit rot und bleibt auch rot (sprich ungültig), wenn man die nächste Runde beginnt!
Egal ob man per Esc-Taste an die Box zurückspringt oder aber durchfährt und 'ne neue Runde beginnt.


----------



## 1awd1 (20. April 2015)

Ja, das meine ich. Sobald Penaltys an sind, spinnt die Zeitnahme rum. Selbst saubere Runden werden nicht immer gewertet, auch wenn ich nach dem Tor am Rundenende sauber durch den Parkplatz fahre und eine neue Runde beginne. Das ist sehr demotivierend, wenn man fährt und dann die eigentlich recht gute Runde nicht gewertet wird. Hab dazu leider auch noch nichts im Forum finden können, das Problem haben ja nicht alle.


----------



## ak1504 (20. April 2015)

Das is die bisher einzigste Streckenführung die sich sich eindeutig hätten sparen können. ^^


----------



## 1awd1 (20. April 2015)

Das ist die *einzige *Streckenversion die mir Spaß macht. Aber was ein Glück, es zwingt dich ja niemand sie zu fahren... Aber trotzdem danke für deinen wertvollen Beitrag (wie so oft).


----------



## eye_of_fire (27. April 2015)

Scratch-Made F1 Mclaren-MP4-13- von 1998 released
Error | Assetto Corsa support forum


----------



## Birdy84 (28. April 2015)

Was kann man gegen fimmernde bzw. grob aufgelöste Schatten machen? Auf der Start-/ Zielgraden des Nürburgrings um 13.30Uhr gut an der Verschattung der Leitplanken zu sehen. Das Problem tritt unabhängig von der Schattenauflösung in den Grafikeinstellungen auf.

Habe den „GTA Treiber“ 350.irgenwas drauf, hatte das Problem aber auch schon mit dem 348.xx.


----------



## T'PAU (1. Mai 2015)

Die Schatten gefallen mir auch nicht wirklich. Das ist mir auch schon häufig auf der Nordschleife aufgefallen (und anderen Strecken aufgefallen). 


1.1.6
- Fixed no collision bug between first 2 cars in the server list
- Fixed TCP connection getting dropped for timeout
- Fixed Pagani Huayra rear wings animation bug, wrongly connected to the animated suspensions on the last update. Physics unchanged and unaffected
- Updated suspension on LaFerrari, missed on last updated due to time constrains
- Fixed server output for "LAP WITH CUTS"
- Fixed KERS not recharging when car is reset
- Telemetry speed graph is now autoadjusted for max speed
- Fixed animations running at wrong speed during replays
- Fixed CPU time in render stats with negative numbers on PC with timer drifting
- Fixed pitstop automatic controller not pressing the clutch and sometimes leaving the car moving away
- Fixed Essential and RacePosition app wrong values in replay mode
- Fixed Leaderboard in online races
- Added flags, penalties, kers to the shared memory
- Fixed wrong tyre temperature value in the car setup screen
- Fixed crash if a non existent PP effect is selected
- Fixed problem with TAB leaderboard on change session
- Removed invalidation message from drift and time attack modes
- Change camera button can now be assigned properly to another key
- Fixed penalties on time attack
- Fixed bad rear pressure slider placement on Lotus 2-11 setup
- Default launcher theme: skip YouTube device support message
- Ferrari F40 S3 brake bias adjustments in setup
- Mclaren F1 GTR front left Toe-in setup slider value fixed
- Added Fuel pressure (shows fuel quantity) to BMW M3 E30 DTM and Group A
- Fuel indicator working for Alfa Romeo GTA, Lotus 2-11, Lotus Elise SC, Lotus Exige 240, Lotus Exige Scura, Lotus Exige S & Roadster & V6cup, Lotus Evora S & GTE & GTE Carbon, Mercedes SLS, McLaren MP4 12C, Pagani Huayra
- Corrected fuel indicator scale for BMW M235iR, McLaren P1, Shelby Cobra
- Working LCD screens for Mercedes 190 DTM EVO 2, Mercedes C9 LM.


----------



## iKimi22 (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Mein Plan ist eine Arbeitsplatte für das Lenkrad (T500) zu benutzen. Drüber hängen die Monitore mit verstellbarer Halterung.
Gibt es Sitze (Schalensitze) mit Podest zu kaufen ?
Ich finde nur Kompletsets mit Wheelstand, den ich nicht brauche (wegen der Arbeitsplatte) oder Sitze ohne Podest.
Selber ein Podest bauen wird bei mir auch nix

Oder gibts Podeste einzeln zu kaufen?

Wäre euch sehr dankbar!


----------



## 1awd1 (3. Mai 2015)

Bau dir was aus Aluprofilen selber. Ist stabil und bekommt selbst jemand mit zwei linken Händen hin.


----------



## rolli (3. Mai 2015)

Hier mal was zum eigentlichen Thema. 
News: Assetto Corsa: Bonuspaket kostenlos, Dream Pack 2 in Arbeit - Games bei Motorsport-Total.com


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. Mai 2015)

Ich würde auch etwas aus Aluprofilen empfehlen.
1 Meter 45x45 kostet in der Regel um die 10€ und bei einigen Seiten kannst du die Profile auch zuschneiden lassen.
Der nächste große Vorteil an Aluprofilen ist, dass du dein (halbes) Rig beliebig erweitern kannst.


----------



## msdd63 (3. Mai 2015)

Die Meldung bei Motorsport-Total.com klingt ja vielversprechend. Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf die Lamborghinis und den Audi R8 LMS. Ich weiß das es den als Mod gibt. Wenn er aber direkt von Kunos kommt gibt es nicht die Probleme mit den Updates.


----------



## T'PAU (9. Mai 2015)

Von Patrik Sander gibt's nun endlich ein Update zu seinem fantastischen _Mazda 787B_, um ihn mit AC V1.1.6 soundmässig kompatibel zu machen!
Bei dieser Gelegenheit hat er noch zwei weitere Skins beigepackt. 

>>Mazda 787B V1.3<<

Vom Sareni Camaro GT3 soll's diese Tage auch eine kompatible und verbesserte Version geben.


----------



## msdd63 (10. Mai 2015)

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Ritz186 (10. Mai 2015)

DRM modding team hat auch schon einen fertig





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xrq5VGiinxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Repa24 (13. Mai 2015)

Die hier im Thread irgendwo schon erwähnte Schwarzbierbude veranstaltet ein 24h Event (15min. Quali + 100 Runden) auf der NOS von Samstag bis Sonntag. Wer Lust hat, hier gibt's noch mehr Infos: Schwarzbierbude - Dein freundlicher AC-Server - Aw: 24h Nürburgring 2015 - Forum -Schwarzbierbude


----------



## mr.4EvEr (13. Mai 2015)

Road America (leider noch keine Penalties):




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kjYkrBQWe9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## msdd63 (14. Mai 2015)

Ein sehr interessanter Vergleich von Assetto Corsa und Project Cars wie ich finde.

Assetto Corsa vs. Project Cars: Video-Vergleich von Spielelementen und Features


----------



## Scalon (14. Mai 2015)

weil es noch nicht gepostet wurde: https://youtu.be/q0ZHaoydhMg
Lamborghini ist offiziell angekündigt, leider weiß ich nicht ob die Autos Teil eines DLCs werden oder ob sie alle/teilweise nach und nach hinzugefügt werden.

Laut Video kommen: Aventador, Huracan GT3, Asterion, Miura SV, Countach, Gallardo GT3, Huracan LP620-2 Super Trofeo, Veneno, Gallardo LP570-4 Superleggera


----------



## mr.4EvEr (14. Mai 2015)

Das Video wurde bereits am 31.12.2014 veröffentlicht.
Ich wundere mich sowieso, weshalb das jetzt noch mal von Kunos hochgeladen wurde.


----------



## msdd63 (14. Mai 2015)

Das Video wurde nochmal veröffentlicht weil da die Lambos mit drin sind die demnächst veröffentlicht werden. So steht es in dem Text der Meldung.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (14. Mai 2015)

Nachdem es ewig und 3 Tage in meinem Inventar lag, installier ich mir das Game jetzt auch endlich mal  Werde nachher meine ersten Eindrücke auch mal hier posten.


----------



## syntaxhighlight (14. Mai 2015)

Habe das Spiel letze Woche gekauft.

Allerdings bin ich nicht mit der Steuerung zufrieden. benutze ein Logitech G27 Lenkrad. Hat jemand evtl. paar Settings die er posten würde?

Versuche aktuell noch die besten Settings zufinden, Statndarteinstellung ist der totale Horror. Leicht einlenken ist in Game kompletter ruck... Komplett eingelenkt und ich lieg auf der Seite... Also unspielbar zZ


----------



## mr.4EvEr (14. Mai 2015)

syntaxhighlight schrieb:


> Habe das Spiel letze Woche gekauft.
> 
> Allerdings bin ich nicht mit der Steuerung zufrieden. benutze ein Logitech G27 Lenkrad. Hat jemand evtl. paar Settings die er posten würde?
> 
> Versuche aktuell noch die besten Settings zufinden, Statndarteinstellung ist der totale Horror. Leicht einlenken ist in Game kompletter ruck... Komplett eingelenkt und ich lieg auf der Seite... Also unspielbar zZ



Du musst im Treiber und im Spiel 900° Lenkwinkel eingeben.
Assetto Corsa rechnet dann 1. den realen Lenkwinkel um und 2. sind die Bewegungen bei dir daheim und im Monitor dann synchron.
Außerdem solltest du im Treiber und im Spiel 100° FFB Stärke eingeben und den Rest dann vom ForceFeedback AntiClipping Tool (App) erledigen lassen).
Du musst zwar dann bei jedem Auto ein paar Minuten auf die Kalibrierung warten, dafür ist dann das Feedback auch wirklich weitestgehend Clipping frei.
Die restlichen Einstellungen (Curbs etc.) dann einfach nach dem eigenen Geschmack einstellen. 

Einstellungen im Treiber/USB Gamecontroller:

FFB Stärke: 100% (Option 107%).
Federeffekt: 0% 
Dämpfung: entweder 0% oder 100% (und dafür im Spiel weit runterregeln)

Zentrierfeder aktivieren: Haken setzen
Zentrierfeder Stärke aber auf 0% stellen

Und zuletzt: Haken setzen bei Zulassen, dass Spiel Einstellungen ändert.


----------



## syntaxhighlight (14. Mai 2015)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Du musst im Treibe rund im Spiel 900° Lenkwinkel eingeben.
> Assetto Corsa rechnet dann 1. den realen Lenkwinkel um und 2. sind die Bewegungen bei dir daheim und im Monitor dann synchron.
> Außerdem solltest du im Treiber und im Spiel 100° FFB Stärke eingeben und den Rest dann vom ForceFeedback AntiClipping Tool (App) erledigen lassen).
> Du musst zwar dann bei jedem Auto ein paar Minuten auf die Kalibrierung warten, dafür ist dann das Feedback auch wirklich weitestgehend Clipping frei.
> Die restlichen Einstellungen (Curbs etc.) dann einfach nach dem eigenen Geschmack einstellen.




Das werde ich doch glatt gleich noch austesten, vielen Dank erstmal^^

LG


----------



## mr.4EvEr (14. Mai 2015)

Kein Problem.
Die Apps lassen sich zwar nicht allzu angenehm installieren (Dateien müssen über 7-Zip etc. entpackt werden), aber wenn du mal weißt, wie es geht, dann ist das kein Problem mehr. 
Das AntiClipping Tool ist aber mMn Pflicht, so bekommst du ein maximal festes FFB, ohne zu starke Schläge zu kassieren.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (15. Mai 2015)

Macht bisher richtig Spaß  Suche bei meinem G27 aber auch noch nach den optimalen Einstellungen, werde die da oben mal ausprobieren  Was mich aber ehrlich gesagt jetzt schon nervt ist, dass ich nie den GTR fahren werde


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. Mai 2015)

Warum nicht?


----------



## syntaxhighlight (15. Mai 2015)

Habe die Settings nun übernommen, lässt sich viel angehört fahren. Die anderen Feinheiten muss ich noch ausfeilen , danke dir


----------



## Dedde (15. Mai 2015)

So langsam sollten die modder ihre autos wieder fahrbar machen. 
Demnächst kommen der calibra dtm und der Porsche 935. Wird sicher gut


----------



## mr.4EvEr (16. Mai 2015)

syntaxhighlight schrieb:


> Habe die Settings nun übernommen, lässt sich viel angehört fahren. Die anderen Feinheiten muss ich noch ausfeilen , danke dir



Kein Problem. 
Ganz wichtig ist aber, dass du die Dämpfung (falls im Treiber auf 100%) wirklich relativ niedrig einstellst.
Sonst wird das FFB zu sehr verwaschen.



Dedde schrieb:


> So langsam sollten die modder ihre autos wieder fahrbar machen.
> Demnächst kommen der calibra dtm und der Porsche 935. Wird sicher gut



Auf jeden Fall. 
Auf den Porsche freue ich mich brutal.
Ich habe generell eine Vorliebe für die Klassiker. Im Moment macht mir der F40 Stage 3 extrem Spaß. 
Auch der Mazda, Zakspeed Escort und die orginalen DTM Klassiker gefallen mir enorm.

Vor allem haben die alten Kisten eine unglaubliche Dynamik, wenn man Sie denn beherrscht.


----------



## Dedde (16. Mai 2015)

Ja der zakspeed ist eine meiner Lieblings mods. 
Wie ist das eig mit sound mods. Da muss man nur im sfx Ordner eine datei ersetzen. Aber bei mir klappt das einfach nicht.  Das auto hat danach keinen sound mehr. Die dateien sollten aktuell sein, weil beim download dran steht wann es das letzte update für dieses file gab.
Also ich hab ja keine Ahnung von einer mod Programmierung,  ist sicher viel Aufwand.  Aber wenn sie nach einem update nicht mehr funktionieren,  sollte man doch die wieder zum laufen bringen, sonst war die Arbeit ja quasi für n arsch


----------



## ak1504 (17. Mai 2015)

Der Escort hat wieder Sound nach 1.1.6... 

Den im content Ordner befindlichen sfx Ordner überschreiben > Zippyshare.com - Assetto 1.1.6 sound fix.zip



Assetto Corsa [60FPS] Dream Pack Content ★ Sauber-Mercedes C9 @ Spa Franchorchamps 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ztQ2Cj4_vC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dedde (17. Mai 2015)

für was ist der link gut? allgemein? der escort hat bei mir auch so sound


----------



## FrozenEYZ (18. Mai 2015)

Mir schleierhaft, wie man beim Driften Level 50 schaffen soll  Mein bestes war bisher 8 mit dem F40 
Edit: Mal die ganzen Hilfen abgeschaltet und gleich immerhin Level 10 mit dem alten Shelby


----------



## Euda (19. Mai 2015)

Habe gestern Abend mal versucht, folgende (zugegeben relativ alte) Mod zu installieren, jedoch stürzte mir das Spiel beim Versuch, einen Spielmodus zu starten, beim Laden des Autos ab:
Video "Assetto Corsa VW Golf GTi MK3 + Download Car" in the album "Racing Games" by Orlando Lima | RaceDepartment

In der Early-Access-Phase lief alles noch wunderbar, bis zur Version 1.0 der Sound nicht mehr funktionierte. Jetzt geht nichts mehr. Keine DIY-Lösung? :/


----------



## Dedde (19. Mai 2015)

viele mods funktionieren aktuell nicht mehr. vor allem ältere. ich finds auch schade, wie gesagt, da machen sich welche eine große mühe, und beim nächsten update gehts nimmer


----------



## msdd63 (21. Mai 2015)

Ich habe da einen Spitzenmod entdeckt. F1 2015. Mit original modelierten Autos und nicht mit Einheitskarossen. Nur die Lenkräder sind in jedem Autos die gleichen. Aber sonst eine Supermod wie ich finde.
ACFLIGUE Â» ACFL F1 2015 – VERSION 2.0 RELEASED !


----------



## Dedde (21. Mai 2015)

ich bin nicht so der formel fan, ist mir iwie zu langweilig. aber habe mir formula master 2009 gezogen. das macht super spaß. ca 260ps


----------



## eye_of_fire (22. Mai 2015)

Dedde schrieb:


> viele mods funktionieren aktuell nicht mehr. vor allem ältere. ich finds auch schade, wie gesagt, da machen sich welche eine große mühe, und beim nächsten update gehts nimmer


Wer sich illegale Konvertierungen zieht, braucht sich nicht zu wundern das die Sounds nicht mehr funktionieren und für solche Mods keine Sound-Updates kommen


----------



## Dedde (22. Mai 2015)

wie jetzt, sind die mods bei racedepartment illegal?


----------



## Euda (22. Mai 2015)

Ist mir egal, mir hat er gefallen.
Natürlich ist es unschön, die tatsächlich talentierten Modder mit billigen Konvertierungen und deren Erfolg zu beleidigen, das kenne ich zu gut aus anderen Moddingszenen (nicht nur mit Vehikel-Mods). Andererseits wird hier nicht die Arbeit von anderen Modern geklaut, sondern von Spielen gerippt (Forza wär hier ein Beispiel), was in der Moddingsszene meist noch akzeptiert wird. Zudem: Finde mal eine Alternative des selben Modells für mich-- gibt es nicht. Beschwert hat sich auch niemand. Bist wohl ein echter Spezialist


----------



## 1awd1 (22. Mai 2015)

Euda schrieb:


> Andererseits wird hier nicht die Arbeit von anderen Modern geklaut, sondern von Spielen gerippt (Forza wär hier ein Beispiel), was in der Moddingsszene meist noch akzeptiert wird.



Wo ist der Unterschied? Geklaut ist geklaut, egal von wem...


----------



## Euda (22. Mai 2015)

Geklaut ist eben nicht geklaut. Im digitalen Sinn ist es ein Teil eines Produkts, das der Modder, für den eigentlichen Entwickler unentgeltlich, kopiert und kostenlos zur Verfügung stellt. Für den Entwickler effektiv aber kein großes Problem, außer er bietet einzelne 3D-Modelle entgeltlich an.
Der Unterschied ist, dass hier üblicherweise auch niemand rumjammert, wenn die PCGH etwa Texturpacks für Skyrim empfiehlt, welche teils eins zu eins kopierten Content aus anderen Spielen enthalten. Siehst du das dort auch so eng?


----------



## 1awd1 (23. Mai 2015)

Das kannst du so schön umschreiben wie du willst, es wird trotzdem urheberrechtlich geschütztes Eigentum anderer gegen deren Willen genutzt und verändert. Das ist unter Umständen sogar strafrechtlich relevant. Und nur, weil es irgendwo empfohlen wird, macht das die Sache nicht richtiger. Solltest mal dein Rechtsempfinden etwas feinjustieren.


----------



## Dedde (23. Mai 2015)

Euda schrieb:


> Ist mir egal, mir hat er gefallen.
> Natürlich ist es unschön, die tatsächlich talentierten Modder mit billigen Konvertierungen und deren Erfolg zu beleidigen, das kenne ich zu gut aus anderen Moddingszenen (nicht nur mit Vehikel-Mods). Andererseits wird hier nicht die Arbeit von anderen Modern geklaut, sondern von Spielen gerippt (Forza wär hier ein Beispiel), was in der Moddingsszene meist noch akzeptiert wird. Zudem: Finde mal eine Alternative des selben Modells für mich-- gibt es nicht. Beschwert hat sich auch niemand. Bist wohl ein echter Spezialist


an wen war der post jetzt gerichtet?


----------



## eye_of_fire (23. Mai 2015)

Manche Wagen sind bei RD nur deshalb noch zu haben, weil die Rechteinhaber noch nicht auf ein Entfernen der Wagen bei RD angefragt haben. Aber egal, jeder so wie er mag. Ich wollte nur erklären warum manche Mod-Wagen keinen Sound haben


----------



## Dedde (23. Mai 2015)

woher weiß ich dannwelche "illegal" sind? wo ziehst du deine mods? der primera btcc sollte ja eine legale mod sein, da geht der sound zb auch nicht


----------



## Euda (23. Mai 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Das kannst du so schön umschreiben wie du willst, es wird trotzdem urheberrechtlich geschütztes Eigentum anderer gegen deren Willen genutzt und verändert. Das ist unter Umständen sogar strafrechtlich relevant. Und nur, weil es irgendwo empfohlen wird, macht das die Sache nicht richtiger. Solltest mal dein Rechtsempfinden etwas feinjustieren.



Du hast meine Frage noch nicht beantwortet


----------



## 1awd1 (23. Mai 2015)

Welche Frage?


----------



## Euda (24. Mai 2015)

Die mit dem "?" am Ende.


----------



## 1awd1 (24. Mai 2015)

Steht doch da, was ich davon halte...


----------



## ak1504 (26. Mai 2015)

Second-car-revealed-for-Assetto-Corsas-upcoming-Bonus-Pack

Veni Vidi Vici - Second car revealed for...


----------



## ak1504 (28. Mai 2015)

Assetto Corsa [60FPS] ★ Audi A4 R9 DTM @ Brno Circuit 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eodsVaxWc_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Birdy84 (28. Mai 2015)

Dedde schrieb:


> Ja der zakspeed ist eine meiner Lieblings mods.
> Wie ist das eig mit sound mods. Da muss man nur im sfx Ordner eine datei ersetzen. Aber bei mir klappt das einfach nicht.  Das auto hat danach keinen sound mehr.


Wenn bei den Sound Mod noch eine txt Datei mit im SFX Ordner ist, muss diese Datei ebenfalls mit entpackt werden.


----------



## T'PAU (30. Mai 2015)

Vom Sareni Camaro GT/GT3 gibt es endlich ein Update auf AC V1.1.6, welches neben dem Sound noch ein paar andere Verbesserungen und Bugfixes enthält:

SaReNi CAMARO GT3 and GT Race Car Mod 1.2.2 


Ach ja, ich bei der _Arbeit_ mit meinem Steelseries SRW-S1 (1080p, 60fps):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLQFkl8FqL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Michalk (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo liebe AC Community,

wir suchen noch faire Mitfahrer, für einen Fun Cup ACR Forum :: Thema: BMW 235i Racing Fun Cup (1/4)

Gruß Michalk


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juni 2015)

Kommt nächstens Jahr auch für PS4 und Xbox One.


----------



## rolli (3. Juni 2015)

Na wenn sie meinen...
Mittlerweile kann man an den Konsolen ja sogar Lenkräder anschließen, aber ich glaub mit Triple-Head-Gaming können unsere Konsolen-Kollegen noch nicht mithalten.


----------



## ak1504 (3. Juni 2015)

Tripple Head Gaming ?

Forza hatte schon bei der alten Konsole Tripple Support und seit Kinect auch Headtracking. Haken an der Sache: Man brauch 3 mal das Game und 3 Konsolen  Ach ja und 3 TV


----------



## Chemenu (3. Juni 2015)

Gran Turismo ebenfalls. 

Anzeige - Optionen - Gran Turismo®6-Handbuch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BdjiRpw1rkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rolli (3. Juni 2015)

Ok, alles klar. Danke für die Infos.
Trotzdem kommt mir so ne Kiste nicht ins Haus.


----------



## Dedde (4. Juni 2015)

So eine rennsim sollte pc only bleiben.  
Ich finde das gar nicht gut. Sie sollten die zeit lieber in neue inhalte stecken, anstatt das game auf Konsolen zu bringen...


----------



## Jor-El (4. Juni 2015)

So eine  Renn-Sim sollte es auch auf den Konsolen geben.
Finde ich richtig gut. Das erwirtschaftete Geld kann dann wieder in Personenstunden investiert werden, um neue Inhalte für den PC zu erstellen.
Die Peripherie Hersteller wird es auch freuen noch mehr konsolenkompatible Lenkräder verkaufen zu können.


----------



## Andregee (5. Juni 2015)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Tripple Head Gaming ?
> 
> Forza hatte schon bei der alten Konsole Tripple Support und seit Kinect auch Headtracking. Haken an der Sache: Man brauch 3 mal das Game und 3 Konsolen  Ach ja und 3 TV


Das wichtigste hast vergessen, man braucht auch 3 Köpfe. Heißt doch Triple Head Gaming [emoji23]


----------



## IJOJOI (8. Juni 2015)

Was ich ja lustig finde ist wie sich die Simracing community vorher noch darüber aufregt, dass alles was auf den Konsolen kommt keine Sim sein kann 
In your face [emoji14]


----------



## ne251076 (8. Juni 2015)

Jor-El schrieb:


> So eine  Renn-Sim sollte es auch auf den Konsolen geben.
> Finde ich richtig gut. Das erwirtschaftete Geld kann dann wieder in Personenstunden investiert werden, um neue Inhalte für den PC zu erstellen.
> Die Peripherie Hersteller wird es auch freuen noch mehr konsolenkompatible Lenkräder verkaufen zu können.



wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist es doch für nächstes Jahr geplant oder?


----------



## iKimi22 (15. Juni 2015)

Redcoon hat eine neue Nachricht geschrieben :grr
Mein T500 soll mittlerweile erst im AUGUST kommen, alter Schwede was soll das!!!
So sauer grad, weil ich am 17.05.2015 bestellt habe...

Zumal Beta von 1.2 Assetto losgeht, da wollte ich mit dem T500 loslegen, nicht mehr dem xbox pad..

Bild von der Email:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittlerweile glaub ich echt, dass das T500 nicht mehr produziert wird und ab morgen auf der E3 ein neues kommt...

Grad mal 15€ Gutschein bekommen, lächerlich.


----------



## HordyH (15. Juni 2015)

Das das t500 nicht mehr produziert wird hab ich schriftlich vom tm support...hatte damals eins bei Amazon für schlappe 370 euro bestellt aber auf Grund der Lieferzeit und der Tatsache das es nicht mehr hergestellt wird wieder storniert.

Glaub nicht das ein neues kommt der Nachfolger ist das t300


----------



## mr.4EvEr (15. Juni 2015)

HordyH;7471551
Glaub nicht das ein neues kommt der Nachfolger ist das t300[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Das glaube ich sicher nicht.
> Seit wann sollte ein Nachfolger ein Downgrade darstellen?
> Das T300 Wheel kann mit dem T500 RS nicht ganz mithalten.
> Die Pedale des T500 RS sind außerdem wesentlich flexibler und bieten eine Kupplung.
> Ich vermute, dass da ein neues Topmodell kommt, immerhin ist das T500 RS seit langer Zeit auf dem Markt.


----------



## HordyH (16. Juni 2015)

Ich hab es schriftlich von thrustmaster...warum widersprichst du da..ob nun plausibel oder nicht ich denk mir die Sachen doch nicht aus und mutmaße nur so wie du.

Guck dir das "neue" g29 an hat auch keinen shifter mehr dabei



Thrustmaster setzt auf ihr addon Programm da kann man die besseren  pedale ect extra kaufen.


----------



## 1awd1 (16. Juni 2015)

Man sollte das T300 auch nicht unterschätzen. Die Base allein ist nicht schlechter als die des T500, der Motor sogar besser.


----------



## Jor-El (16. Juni 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Thrustmaster setzt auf ihr addon Programm da kann man die besseren  pedale ect extra kaufen.



Muss ja nichts Schlechtes sein nur finde ich es ziemlich fies, wenn man beim T300 die Semi-Pro Pedalerie mitbezahlen muss obwohl man doch gleich die "vernünftige" Version haben will.


----------



## T'PAU (16. Juni 2015)

Um mal wieder ontopic zu werden... 

Gestern ist die neue beta 0.7 des fiktiven (straßentechnisch aber realen!) Stadt-Kurses _LuccaRing_ erschienen. Gehört imho eindeutig zu den Top Mod-Strecken!

Eher zum cruisen als zum Rennen fahren geeignet, ist _Lake Louise_, wo das langersehnte Update 2.0 wohl kurz bevor steht, was man so im Kunos-Forum liest! Bin mal gespannt wie das mit den verschiedenen Strecken-Varianten so funktioniert.
Insgesamt über *50km* Fahrstrecke (Rundkurs), die in einer Variante auch komplett gefahren werden können!
Ick freu mir drauf. 

edit: Heute und morgen gibt's AC mit *50% Nachlass* auf Steam! AC inkl. Dreampack für *24,99€*!


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Juni 2015)

Der Inhalt vom kostenlosen Bonus Pack, das zusammen mit dem Patch 1.2 erscheinen soll, wurde veröffentlicht:

Assetto Corsa: Bonus Pack unveiled | RaceDepartment

- Alfa Romeo Mito Quadrifoglio Verde
- Audi Sport Quattro
- Lamborghini Miura
- Nissan Nismo GT-R
- Toyota GT-86
- Circuit of Zandvoort

Keine Überraschungen soweit, von allen Fahrzeugen und Zandvoort war bekannt, dass sie kommen sollen. Trotzdem freue ich mir drauf. Vor allem auf den Audi und den Toyota. Den Miura ist ja schon aus der Mod bekannt, wurde aber vermutlich nochmal überarbeitet und auf den neuesten Stand gebracht.

Erscheinen soll das Bonus Pack, zusammen mit dem v1.2 Patch, voraussichtlich im Juli.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Juni 2015)

AC+Dreampack im Angebot für 25 Taler..!!


Save 50% on Assetto Corsa on Steam








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xDnUCG2Y2U0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (30. Juni 2015)

Assetto Corsa ★ Nissan GT-R GT3 @ Tor Poznan 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v9fz4WXuNUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Juli 2015)

Gestern ist eine der qualitativ wohl besten Mods bisher überhaupt erschienen: Der Mazda MX-5 von Pure Team. Das Ding überzeugt in wirklich allen Punkten: Optik, Sound, Fahrphysik und das Ding macht, trotz des kleinen Motors, eine Menge Spaß. 

Highlight für mich ist aber eindeutig der Sound. Klar, es ist nur ein kleiner 4-Zylinder mit 1,8 Litern Hubraum und 130 PS. Aber die gesamte Laut/Leise Dynamik (ein Motor ist nun mal deutlich lauter, wenn man voll auf's Gas tritt, als mit Standgas) ist so schön gemacht und unglaublich immersiv, da kann kaum eine andere Mod mithalten. Dazu sind die Soundsamples selbst sehr realistisch bei jeder Drehzahl, dass es einfach nur eine Freude ist, damit zu fahren. Selbst die meisten Fahrzeuge aus RaceRoom Racing Experience bieten da nicht die Qualität.

Optisch ist der Wagen, wie oben schon erwähnt, auch sehr gut gelungen. Egal ob Cockpit oder Karosserie: Alles ist mindestens auf Kunos-Niveau, wenn nicht sogar besser. Da ist nichts als 2d-Textur aufgeklebt, alles wirkt plastisch und so realistisch, als könnte man es anfassen. Da ich Assetto Corsa mit Oculus Rift spiele, hab ich da natürlich eine Menge Spaß an den vielen kleinen Details im Cockpit, man kann sogar durch die Lüftungsschlitze im Innenraum schauen.

Zum Auto selbst: Naja, es ist halt ein alter MX-5. Wer Beschleunigung, Drehmoment und massig Grip erwartet, wird nichts davon bekommen. Die Bremsen sind ein wenig schwach, der Wagen hat kein ABS, der dritte Gang ist ein bisschen zu lang übersetzt, dafür ist das Ding aber sehr agil und schön zu kontrollieren.  Mit ein wenig Schwung lässt sich das Ding auch driften, selbst wenn man darin so ein Noob ist, wie ich es bin. Der Wagen gibt einem da einfach ein gutes Gefühl und so viel Kontrolle, dass man meint, man hätte alle Zeit der Welt. Natürlich könnte der Wagen mehr Leistung vertragen, aber der 1,8 Liter Motor mit 130 PS war in der ersten Generation halt das stärkste Triebwerk, das serienmäßig zur Verfügung stand. Dafür wiegt der MX-5 auch nur 990 kg.

Hier der Link zur Mod: Mazda MX-5 | RaceDepartment


----------



## msdd63 (2. Juli 2015)

Bei mir funktioniert die Gangschaltung des Mazda nicht. 





Neawoulf schrieb:


> Gestern ist eine der qualitativ wohl besten Mods bisher überhaupt erschienen: Der Mazda MX-5 von Pure Team. Das Ding überzeugt in wirklich allen Punkten: Optik, Sound, Fahrphysik und das Ding macht, trotz des kleinen Motors, eine Menge Spaß.
> 
> Highlight für mich ist aber eindeutig der Sound. Klar, es ist nur ein kleiner 4-Zylinder mit 1,8 Litern Hubraum und 130 PS. Aber die gesamte Laut/Leise Dynamik (ein Motor ist nun mal deutlich lauter, wenn man voll auf's Gas tritt, als mit Standgas) ist so schön gemacht und unglaublich immersiv, da kann kaum eine andere Mod mithalten. Dazu sind die Soundsamples selbst sehr realistisch bei jeder Drehzahl, dass es einfach nur eine Freude ist, damit zu fahren. Selbst die meisten Fahrzeuge aus RaceRoom Racing Experience bieten da nicht die Qualität.
> 
> ...


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Juli 2015)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert die Gangschaltung des Mazda nicht.



Ich hab damit bei mir keine Probleme (Thrustmaster TH8 RS Shifter). Falls du keinen H-Shifter hast, hast du evtl. "use separate Shifter" in den Optionen eingeschaltet? Dann "denkt" das Spiel nämlich, dass du einen H-Shifter hast und du kannst bei Autos mit manuellem Getriebe nicht mehr sequenziell schalten.


----------



## msdd63 (2. Juli 2015)

Der Tipp mit der Schaltung war die Lösung des Problems. Aber ich abe keinen Motorsound. Ich höre nur Windgeräusche. 


Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich hab damit bei mir keine Probleme (Thrustmaster TH8 RS Shifter). Falls du keinen H-Shifter hast, hast du evtl. "use separate Shifter" in den Optionen eingeschaltet? Dann "denkt" das Spiel nämlich, dass du einen H-Shifter hast und du kannst bei Autos mit manuellem Getriebe nicht mehr sequenziell schalten.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Juli 2015)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Der Tipp mit der Schaltung war die Lösung des Problems. Aber ich abe keinen Motorsound. Ich höre nur Windgeräusche.



Das Problem mit dem fehlenden Sound scheinen viele zu haben. Aus irgendeinem Grund wurde ich davon verschont. Wie auch immer: Dafür gibt's auch schon ne Lösung:

Sound Fix Mazda MX-5 | RaceDepartment


----------



## msdd63 (4. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JdS6XbV6eI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der PX1 Revolution (LMP1) ist der Hammer. Nur das Display von der Heckkamera funktioniert leider nicht. Aber sonst eine Hammer Mod. Die Runde ist aber nicht optimal, wollte schnell eine Runde aufnehmen um Euch das Auto zu zeigen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (5. Juli 2015)

Ist der Mod eine Konvertierung?


----------



## msdd63 (5. Juli 2015)

Das weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Andregee (5. Juli 2015)

Scretch Build wie immer von URD. Die haben auch die C7 für Kunos  sowie einige Modelle für SMS in PCars als Auftragsarbeit erstellt.


----------



## 1awd1 (6. Juli 2015)

Welche Autos aus cars sind denn von denen?


----------



## msdd63 (6. Juli 2015)

Genau. Der PX1 Revolution (LMP1)ist von URD.


----------



## msdd63 (6. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A2lvGzPiHkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Audi R8 V10 PLUS 2016 Launch Edition


----------



## 1awd1 (6. Juli 2015)

Mir bluten die Ohren... der Sound von AC ist echt nen Witz.


----------



## zinki (6. Juli 2015)

Gibts eig. irgendeine Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution IX Version (als Mod) für AC, der auch einigermaßen was taugt?


----------



## stoepsel (7. Juli 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Mir bluten die Ohren... der Sound von AC ist echt nen Witz.



Bei manchen Autos hast du sicherlich recht ... Wenn man aber mal den Durchblick im Fmod hat, kann man da richtig geile Realsounds rauszaubern ! 
Die sind Alle einfach nur zu blöd oder zu faul, sich um nen guten Sound zu kümmern.
URD is da genau sone Truppe - der T5-Mod is so nicht schlecht ,aber die Sounds sind einfach lächerlich! 
Nen Kumpel hat für den BMW mal nen Sound gemacht, der auch wirklich passt... 

Finde gerade den verdammten YT-Link nicht , verdammt 

Tante Edith sagt, is zwar nicht sein BMW-Sound aber andere Projekte aus Assetto  

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCM9eXb08gyiYxsj5IsRfj_w 

oder den hier Assetto Corsa - Ferrari LaFerrari - FMOD (Sound Mod) | RaceDepartment


----------



## msdd63 (7. Juli 2015)

zinki schrieb:


> Gibts eig. irgendeine Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution IX Version (als Mod) für AC, der auch einigermaßen was taugt?


Ich habe eine Mitsubishi CT230R


----------



## msdd63 (7. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-3yLHbBI1DY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


McLaren 570S @ Imola


----------



## zinki (7. Juli 2015)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Mitsubishi CT230R



Hast du bitte einen Link für mich . Danke 

Bzw.: taugt er was? Fährst mit Lenkrad?


----------



## msdd63 (7. Juli 2015)

Download Mitsubishi CT230R
Download mitsub CT230R rar


----------



## msdd63 (7. Juli 2015)

Hab den lange nicht mehr gefahren und gerade festgestellt das er aktuell keinen Sound hat. Mal sehen ob ich einen Fix finde. Er fährt sich gut und straff. Ich fahre mit dem G27.


----------



## msdd63 (7. Juli 2015)

Für alle die Soundprobleme mit Mods haben: Sound Fix.rar (41,32 MB) - uploaded.net


----------



## zinki (7. Juli 2015)

Hehe gibt ein Seit Button .
Hast du zufällig offizielle Links?


----------



## msdd63 (8. Juli 2015)

Wofür offizielle Links?


----------



## zinki (8. Juli 2015)

Weil ich nicht iwelche rars runterlade von irgendjemand aus einem Forum.


----------



## 1awd1 (8. Juli 2015)

Da wird es nichts offizielles geben, da der Mod wohl ziemlich illegal ist.


----------



## zinki (8. Juli 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Da wird es nichts offizielles geben, da der Mod wohl ziemlich illegal ist.



Weil? (Ernst gemeinte Frage)


----------



## ak1504 (8. Juli 2015)

Der Karren kommt aus Forza und 100% ohne Erlaubnis.


----------



## msdd63 (8. Juli 2015)

Assetto Corsa - Deutsche Simracing Community
Ich beziehe meine Mods fast nur noch von da.


----------



## msdd63 (9. Juli 2015)

Hier gehts zwar um Spiele aber ich habe seit gestern ein Problem mit meinem G27 und hoffe das auch ein Hardware Problem mal hier gepostet werden darf. Im dafür vorgesehenen Thread finde ich leider keine Hilfe. Hier nun mein Problem: Wenn ich Assassins Creed 4 spiele muss ich das G27 vom Rechner trennen da sonst die Steuerung in AC 4 nicht funktioniert, ist komisch, ist aber so. Als ich nun gestern das G27 wieder anschloss funktionierte das FFB nicht mehr bzw. nicht richtig. Der Selbsttest beim Rechnerstart funktioniert und alles ist gut. Wenn ich nun Assetto Corsa, Project Cars oder RaceRoom Racing Experience starte schaltet sich das FFB ab. Das Lenkrad ist nicht mehr zentriert und hat auch keinen Lenkwiederstand. Wenn das Auto steht kien FFB und kein Lenkwiederstand. Wenn das Auto fährt kommt das FFB und der Lenkwiederstand ist je nach Geschwindigkeit vorhanden, also wenn ich schnell fahre hoher Lenkwiederstand, bei geringem Tempo weniger.


----------



## Reddgar (9. Juli 2015)

@msdd63 Du hast vorher nur den Treiber das FFB machen lassen?... Hört sich ganz danach an, als würde es jetzt nur das spiel regeln. Den genau so ist das FFB dann. Im Menü aus, bei stehendem Fahrzeug auch, und beim fahren je nach Geschwindigkeit. ( Ich finde es so eig. Besser )... Einfach mal im Treiber nachgucken wie der haken gesetzt ist bzgl. dass das spiel sie Einstellungen ändern darf. Ansonsten einmal raus und rein dem haken. Wenns alles nichts hilft, Treiber bei installieren. 

Und so Sachen wie mit AC4 sind normal


----------



## zinki (9. Juli 2015)

Das liegt meist an dem eher schlechten Logitech Profiler. Ich empfehle dir eine Neuinstallation des G27 (Treiber). Dann - falls du dir Einstellungen so schlecht merken kannst wie ich - Screenshot von deinen für dich gut befunden Einstellungen.

Hab ein Kollegen, wenn er nicht aufpasst, es ihm immer wieder den Profiler verschießt.


----------



## msdd63 (9. Juli 2015)

Alles deinstalliert und neu installiert und es hat nichts gebracht. Jetzt passiert sogar bei Assetto Corsa gar nichts mehr. Und das komische ist, nachdem ich den Logitech Profiler neu istalliert hatte waren die Profile der Spiele vorhanden. Verstehe ich nicht. Ich fürchte ich muss mein komplettes Systtem neu aufsetzen.


----------



## iKimi22 (11. Juli 2015)

Hmm


----------



## HordyH (11. Juli 2015)

Wie kommt's das du das testen kannst?


----------



## rolli (11. Juli 2015)

Es könnte daran liegen, dass er schlicht und ergreifend ein Beta-Tester ist.


----------



## HordyH (11. Juli 2015)

Stimmt sorry war ne dumme frage...aber her mit mehr Infos


----------



## rolli (11. Juli 2015)

Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten.
(siehe mein Beispiel oben )

Ich freu mich schon auf alles, was da kommt!
Mir ist es nur momentan zu heiß für Rennsimulationen. Aber es kommen auch wieder kühlere Tage...


----------



## T'PAU (11. Juli 2015)

Schon witzig was manche Modder aus der AC-Engine rausholen... wer hat nochmal behauptet, es gäbe keine "nasse Strasse"-Effekte in AC? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rH1UJK-LKrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Im Kunos-Forum gibt's zwei Threads dazu, einmal zur Strecke (Aosta Grand Prix Circuit) und ausführlicher zur Wetter-Mod (irgendwas mit wet and light Mod)


----------



## msdd63 (14. Juli 2015)

Sorry, Doppelpost


----------



## msdd63 (14. Juli 2015)

Ich habe mein System neu aufgestzt und auch alle Spiele neu installiert. Und jetzt bekomme ich es einfach nicht hin dass das G27 Lenkrad und das Lenkrad im Spiel synchron sind. Die Einstellungen im Logitech Profiler seht auf dem Foto. Im Spiel habe ich auch 900° eingestellt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HordyH (14. Juli 2015)

Wie sehen die globalen Einstellungen im profiler aus?
Startest dubdas game und schliest dann das wheel an?

Mach mal folgendes. Lenkrad vom netz und vom usb > pc neustarten > pedale anstecken > netz stecker anstecken > usb in pc > dann sollte das wheel sich kalibrieren > lösche das ac profil und verwende nur die globalen Einstellungen > game starten und wheel in game kalibrieren.


----------



## msdd63 (14. Juli 2015)

Ich habe es so gemacht wie du es beschrieben hast. Es stimmt trotzdem nicht. Ich habe das Lenkrad im Spiel kalibriert. Da wurden 185° vorgegeben. Ist auch im Spiel so eingestellt. Der Fahrer dreht das Lankrad aber deutlich weiter als 185°. Ich drehe aber nur bis 185° und selbst da ist es nicht völlig synchron.


----------



## HordyH (14. Juli 2015)

Geh mal in windows in den Manager wo du den lenkwinkel erkennst...und prüfe ob da der lenkwinkel passt


----------



## msdd63 (14. Juli 2015)

Welchen Manager in Windows meinst du?


----------



## HordyH (14. Juli 2015)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Welchen Manager in Windows meinst du?


Geh mal in den gerätemanager und auf game controller oder so bin mitär grad nicht sicher wie man dahin kommt.


----------



## msdd63 (14. Juli 2015)

Im Logitech Profiler sind in den globalen Eisntellungen 200° eingestellt.


----------



## HordyH (14. Juli 2015)

Das meine ich http://forums.logitech.com/t5/image...5940A12614064/image-size/large?px=-1&v=mpbl-1

Stell die mal auf 900


----------



## HordyH (14. Juli 2015)

Hast du alle spiele profile gelöscht?


----------



## msdd63 (14. Juli 2015)

Im Gerätemanager wird kein Lenkwinkel angezeigt. Wäre mir auch neu.
----------------------
Nein, ich habe nicht alle Profile gelöscht.
----------------------
Ich habe alle Profile gelöscht. Bringt aber auch nichts.


----------



## HordyH (14. Juli 2015)

Hast du die globalen Einstellungen auf 900 grad gestellt


----------



## msdd63 (14. Juli 2015)

NIch habe die globalen Einstellungen auf 900° gestellt. Jetzt passt es. Danke für Deine Tipps.


----------



## T'PAU (18. Juli 2015)

Die Nordschleife mal _rückwärts_ gefahren! 
Ist echt mal 'ne geniale Abwechslung. Auch wenn man die meisten Abschnitte wiedererkennt, muss man die Ecken doch ganz anders anfahren teilweise! 
Hat jemand im Kunos-Forum, "versteckt" im Chit Chat Room, geposted (nach "Nordschleife reverse" Thread suchen). Es werden keine Dateien überschrieben und man hat die Reverse-Strecke dann in der Track-Auswahl.
Der M235i Skin ist der 2014er _Eifelblitz_, welcher gerade released wurde.
Die Strecke wird/wurde übrigens bei der Rallye Köln-Ahrweiler in dieser Fahrtrichtung gefahren. 

Hier mal meine erste Runde ohne Dreher. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9NfkiDSIOaY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 3023597 (19. Juli 2015)

Hab mal ne schnelle Runde im LaFerrari auf der Nordschleife (20,8Km) gedreht....war sehr schön





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ztwo3JrDqsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




gruss Robert


----------



## Dedde (20. Juli 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0w51jUqqanE
robert, ich würde mit links bremsen, das macht dich noch schneller


----------



## 3023597 (20. Juli 2015)

Beim LaFerrari ist mir das mit Linksbremsen zu doll bzw. die Karre reagiert arg spitz. Beim M3 und ähnlichem nutze ich die Technik aber durchaus bereits, zwar nicht primär aber hin und wieder. Muss aber gestehen, dass das mit der Feinmotorik im linken Fuß noch ausbaufähig ist. 


gruss Robert


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Juli 2015)

Es gibt wieder eine neue, sehr gute Fahrzeugmod: *Caterham Academy* von fkkamil. Für's erste ist nur ein relativ schwach motorisiertes Fahrzeug (ca. 130 PS bei ca. 570 kg, soweit ich weiß) enthalten, es sollen aber wohl später noch stärker motorisierte Versionen nachgereicht werden.
Technisch macht die Mod schon jetzt einen sehr guten Eindruck. Fahrverhalten, Sound und 3d Modell sind auf hohem Niveau, aber der Sound kann nicht ganz mit der Mazda MX-5 Mod mithalten, die vor ein paar Wochen erschienen ist (aber das kann meiner Meinung nach auch keines der offiziellen Fahrzeuge).
Fahrerisch macht der Wagen auch einen sehr guten Eindruck, wobei ich natürlich nicht sagen kann, wie nah die Fahrphysik an der Wirklichkeit ist. Der vergleichbare LX4 in Live for Speed fühlt sich da schon ein bisschen anders an. Aber selbst kleine Änderungen bei Motor und Fahrwerk können ja schon große Änderungen haben und Live for Speed hat auch keine lizensierten Fahrzeuge. Von daher: Man weiß es nicht.
Schnell ist der Wagen, wie gesagt, nicht, aber dafür aber sehr agil und beschleunigt für seine geringe Leistung auch ganz gut (dem geringen Gewicht sei Dank). Grip ist auch vorhanden, ein bisschen Lift off Oversteer würde dem Wagen aber gut tun. Da man selbst jedoch quasi auf der Hinterachse sitzt und da für entsprechend Gewicht und Traktion sorgt, kann das so durchaus realistisch sein. Der kleine Motor vorne wird schließlich auch kein Schwergewicht sein.

Mein Fazit: Ein klassisches, renntaugliches Low-Tech Tracktoy mit wenig Leistung, das aber viel Spaß bietet. Technisch macht die Mod auch einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck. Einziger Kritikpunkt: Ein paar mehr Skins wären nett (es gibt tatsächlich nur eine Lackierung in der derzeitigen Version), aber das wird sicher noch, genauso wie die stärker motorisierten Versionen, nachgereicht.

Link zur Mod:
Caterham Academy | RaceDepartment


----------



## ak1504 (20. Juli 2015)

Zandvoort nicht Laser vermessen...


http://www.assettocorsa.net/forum/index.php?threads/zandvoort-not-laserscanned-rumor.25043/


----------



## T'PAU (21. Juli 2015)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Zandvoort nicht Laser vermessen...
> 
> 
> http://www.assettocorsa.net/forum/index.php?threads/zandvoort-not-laserscanned-rumor.25043/


Oh ja, was da wieder für 'ne Diskussion losgetreten wurde. Afaik hat der eine sogar sein Track-Projekt eingestellt und will aus dem Forum gelöscht werden! 
Hab das ganze nur überflogen, kommt man mit dem lesen ja gar nicht hinterher, aber Aristotelis Posting hab ich übersehen, sehr interessant.

Ich persönlich kann damit leben, dass Zandvoort nicht lasergescanned ist und _nur_ eine Modding-Strecke ist. Mag ich nicht besonders die Strecke.


----------



## stoepsel (27. Juli 2015)

Finde das mit Zandvoort nu auch nicht wirklich der Rede wert ... 
Sind die Strecke vor längerer Zeit schon als Mod gefahren und es war völlig ok !

Was man sich wegen sowas immer gleich ins Hemd machen muss, erschliesst sich mir nicht wirklich - haben Alle keine anderen Sorgen im Leben, anscheinend...!?


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Juli 2015)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten von Kunos zu Assetto Corsa. Das in meinen Augen Wichtigste zusammengefasst (den Originaltext hab ich unten verlinkt):

- Das Team wurde vergrößert
- Konsolenversion kommt (war ja schon bekannt)
- Man arbeitet an 30 neuen Fahrzeugen (man war unter anderem bei McLaren und Ferrari zu Besuch)
- an neuen Strecken (Brands Hatch wurde bereits lasergescannt)
- an einem neuen, verbesserten Interface
- Es wird an der Strecke Vallelunga eine Methode getestet, Sounds in deutlich besserer Qualität aufzunehmen
- an weiteren neuen und verbesserten Features

Außerdem soll in Kürze (Zitat: "VERY soon!") das neue Bonuspack, zusammen mit dem Patch 1.2 (Changelog) erscheinen.

Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/Assetto.Corsa/posts/1192096004150049


-----

Ich hoffe ja, mit dem neuen Interface wird endlich auch der VR Support fertiggestellt. Bis heute ist es nicht möglich (weder direkt, noch durch das kopieren von Setup-Dateien) das Fahrzeugsetup zu ändern, was ernsthaftes Rennenfahren beinahe unmöglich macht.

Was die neuen Fahrzeuge angeht: Bei McLaren hoffe ich auf den 675LT und den 650S GT3, evtl. noch den P1 GTR. Schön wäre auch ein McLaren F1 (Straßenversion), wobei ich da nicht so wirklich dran glaube. Falls der noch als McLaren zählt: Ein Mercedes SLR McLaren 722 Edition (evtl. Rennversion) oder die Stirling Moss Variante wäre auch sehr geil. Hach ja, man wird ja noch träumen durfen.

Und FerrarI? Da hoffe ich vor allem auf nen 458 Speciale, nen 488 GTB und nen FXX K. Schön wäre auch ein F12 und es gibt auch Quellen, die von einem F12 Speciale als Antwort auf Lamborghinis Aventador LP-750 SV sprechen. Wäre alles toll. 

Um ehrlich zu sein: Ich hätte lieber einen ganzen Haufen mehr Ferraris als die neueren Lamborghinis, die ja schon vor einer Weile angekündigt wurden. Vor allem der Huracan (der echte) wird von Profis ja immer wieder kritisiert, weil er so untersteuernd ausgelegt ist. Ältere Lambos und Rennversionen nehme ich aber natürlich trotzdem gerne.


----------



## Chemenu (31. Juli 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ältere Lambos und Rennversionen nehme ich aber natürlich trotzdem gerne.


Diablo GT(2/-R).


----------



## HordyH (31. Juli 2015)

Heute abend soll es soweit sein


----------



## ShrinkField (31. Juli 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Heute abend soll es soweit sein



Woher haste die InFo ?


----------



## HordyH (31. Juli 2015)

https://twitter.com/KunosStefano/status/626912870807158784[/QUOTE]


----------



## ShrinkField (31. Juli 2015)

Ohja auch grade bei FB gesehen..Los, Los, Los! 

Assetto Corsa BONUS Pack
 Available by today on Assetto Corsa on Steam


----------



## HordyH (31. Juli 2015)

19 ihr geht's los


----------



## HordyH (31. Juli 2015)

Los gehts


----------



## T'PAU (31. Juli 2015)

Changelog 1.2
- Balanced interior and exterior volume for all cars
- Updated Fmod example project
- Updated Fmod pipeline document
- Fixed some rare FMod crashes
- Fixed bodywork sound when stand still for some cars
- Fixed typos for career descriptions
- Fixed Ferrari 458 and Giulia GTA sound pan
- Fixed flags position for triple screens users
- Fixed replay doesn't show smoke
- Fixed sun visible through barriers
- Fixed flying crew at Mugello
- Fixed delay before gear shift recognised
- Fixed keyboard controller and mouse steering
- Fixed rare pit stop repair bug when clutch is pressed
- Fixed wrong player is selected in the drivers list
- Fixed showroom crashes with Motion Blur enabled
- Fixed tyre blankets weird behaviour
- Fixed front wheels size on Lotus Evora
- Fixed Pagani Huayra broken mirror
- Fixed missing BMW M3 Gt2 rear tow
- Fixed cars already damaged starting a gameplay session at Ring
- Fixed BMW M3 e92 red patch on headlights
- Fixed P4/5 Competizione static calipers
- Fixed 599xx Evo weird LOD effect
- Fixed blurred rims missing from LOD C on some cars
- Fixed fuel calculator on Setup UI
- Fixed 500 Abarth skin issues
- Fixed pit crew panels in Chevy C7r and Nissan GT-R GT3.
- Fixed some broken Steam achievements
- BMW 1M has stock liveries; the previous ones are assigned to the S3 version
- Added FOV system message when using +/- to change the value ingame
- Added visual indication for suggested eyes position and actual eye position for Driver Eyes Positioning app
- Added "Auto Pos" button in Driver Eyes Positioning app to automatically move the eyes position to the suggested value
- Added Exposure system message when PGUP/PGDOWN are used to change the value ingame
- Improved AI. AI cars can and will overtake slower cars, lose their stability easier, can oversteer occasionally.
- Tyres now have a short name that is visualized on the classification, so that players can know which tyres the AI is
using.
TYRES SHORT NAMES
SV= Street Vintage
ST= Street
SM= Semislicks
SS= Slicks SuperSoft
S= Slicks Soft
M= Slicks Medium
H= Slicks Hard
SH= Slicks SuperHard
HR= Hypercar Road
I= Intermediate
V= Vintage
- Fixed tyre - kerb hard collisions
- Adjusted realigning forces from tyres.
- Active differentials
- New Alfa Romeo Mito Quadrifoglio Verde
- New Audi Sport Quattro
- New Lamborghini Miura SV
- New Nissan GT-R Nismo
- New Toyota GT-86
- New Zandvoort circuit
- New interior soundset for 500 Abarth (shared with Alfa MiTo and Tatuus FA01)
- Added dynamic controllers to drivetrain (Nissan GT-R Nismo)
- Added FF low speed reduction factor to avoid oscillations when the car is stationary. (check
system/cfg/assetto_corsa.ini [LOW_SPEED_FF]]
- Multiplayer - Added checksum checks for tracks using the new config system
- Multiplayer - Removed "Track List" feature from AC Server
- Multiplayer - Added "IS_OPEN" key to "[RACE]" to lock new players from joining a race. 0=CLOSED, only players
coming from the previous sessions are allowed in. 1=OPEN, players can join during a race. 2=OPEN DURING WAIT
TIME, players are allowed to join during the wait time only
- Multiplayer - Fixed collision not triggering correct samples
- Multiplayer - Added weather settings to the server side
- Multiplayer - Fixed tyres glued to the road for cars without animated suspensions
- Multiplayer - Added possibility to limit tyre choice
- Multiplayer - Added Server Plugin Auth system to AC Server for customized user authentication.
AUTH_PLUGIN_ADDRESS in server_cfg.ini
- Multiplayer - Added Server UDP Plugin for realtime data input/output from AC Server (check example C# application
and UDP_PLUGIN_ADDRESS in server_cfg.ini)
- Multiplayer - It is now possible to complete last lap during Qualify & Practice
- Multiplayer - Fixed /client_list not showing local car ID
- Multiplayer - Added first ballast implementation (use /ballast [carid] [kg] in the chat as admin or entry list)
- Multiplayer - At the end of a race now the system goes "Race Control" view with leaderboard and chat
- Multiplayer - Exit button in ESC menu is now at safe distance from the others
- Multiplayer - Added option to force virtual mirror ON from AC Server
- Multiplayer - Added acServerManager into server folder.
- Added realtime "relative" time app
- Added glowing brakes graphics effect. [DISCS_GRAPHICS] in brakes.ini
- DRS can now be turned off with the DRS button and not only by braking
- AI grip on corner exit is now more realistic
- Improved loading time ~1s faster per car
- Game timing is now using high resolution timer unless a drift is detected and the timer is switched to 1ms resolution.
This improves FPS CAPS and general fluidity
- Tyres and rims now stay blurred when replay is paused
- Auto shifter has now its own dedicated section in drivetrain.ini [AUTO_SHIFTER] and does not share it with AI any more
- Air density calculation is now using temperature as input
- Proximity indicator now scales with resolution
- AI now properly brakes in time to hit 80Kmh in the pitlane
- Fixed discs object not properly switched with LODS
- Better driver gearshift preload on first gear
- Fixed strong tyre vibration around 40 kmh
- Added EBB (electronic brake balance) support
- Removed user FF damper settings from GUI and setups. FF damping is only used for stationary cars (hard steering
wheel feel) and it is controlled by wheel drivers
- Removed limits from Driver Eyes Positioning app
- Kers is now recharged in pits
- AI is not using "Trail Hint" anymore


----------



## Neawoulf (31. Juli 2015)

Download läuft! Ich weiß noch gar nicht, was ich als erstes fahren werde. Wahrscheinlich werfe ich nen Würfel. 1 bis 5 jeweils für einen der neuen Wagen und bei ner 6 trinke ich ein Bier und würfel nochmal 

*edit*

So, die ersten Runden sind überstanden. Macht bisher nen guten Eindruck. Keine Über-Fahrzeuge dabei (auch wenn für manche der GT-R sowas sein mag), aber machen alle auf ihre Art Spaß. Am besten gefallen mir definitiv der Toyota GT-86 und der Audi Quattro. Machen einfach Spaß, auch wenn's keine Supersportwagen mit 500 PS und mehr sind. Dafür sind sie relativ leicht, agil und einfach schön zu fahren. Der Miura war ja schon aus der Mod bekannt, wurde aber ein wenig überarbeitet (die Spiegel sind neu, der Sound auch, glaube ich). Der GT-R ist mir ein bisschen zu schwer und der Mito könnte mehr Power und bessere Bremsen vertragen. Dafür hat er ein lustiges Gesicht auf der Mittelkonsole (bestehend aus Lüftung als Augen, Knöpfe darunter als Nase und Bildschirm aus panisch aufgerissener Mund).

Morgen werden die erstmal fleißig über die Nordschleife gejagt und die Hecktriebler quergeschickt (mit dem Miura echt nicht leicht, definitiv kein Auto für Anfänger).



Chemenu schrieb:


> Diablo GT(2/-R).



Genau sowas. Die Diablos sind irgendwie auch so'n bisschen in Vergessenheit geraten zwischen Countach und Murcielago. Den Ur-Diablo hätte ich wirklich gerne in Assetto Corsa und zum Rennen fahren den SV-R.


----------



## Scalon (31. Juli 2015)

ich habe länger nicht mehr gespielt, aber kann es sein das die Autos viel mehr Grip als früher haben?  Oder liegt es daran, dass ich die letzte Woche auch Euro Truck Simulator 2 gespielt habe?
Gt86 und Quattro machen wirklich Laune, kann da nur voll zustimmen


----------



## FrozenEYZ (31. Juli 2015)

Grade zum ersten Mal Spa gefahren, macht mir mega Spaß die Strecke. 
Weiß nicht, ob ich einfach so schlecht fahre, aber die KI war in dem Rennen iwie leicht schneller als ich  Bin 3. geworden, aber wie soll ich den 1 einholen, wenn der jede Runde 20 sek schneller ist als ich


----------



## HordyH (31. Juli 2015)

Was hattest für ein Auto und welche Zeit?


----------



## FrozenEYZ (1. August 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Was hattest für ein Auto und welche Zeit?



Mercedes SLS AMG und als beste Zeit 3:00.384. War eins von den Karriererennen


----------



## HordyH (1. August 2015)

Gt3 oder den Serien sls


----------



## FrozenEYZ (1. August 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Gt3 oder den Serien sls



Den normalen, sonst hätte ich ja SLS AMG GT3 geschrieben


----------



## HordyH (1. August 2015)

Und die ki fährt 2:40 zeiten??


----------



## T'PAU (1. August 2015)

Und sie glühen endlich! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein kleines Grafik-Feature, das nicht fehlen sollte imo.


----------



## Reddgar (2. August 2015)

Der neue GT-R NISMO ist so geil ! *_*

Besonders der Sound!!


----------



## HordyH (2. August 2015)

Die glühenden bremascheiben hab ich noch nicht enrdeckt...ich bin mit dem nismo auf der döttinger Höhe von top Speer auf null runter und da hat nix geglüht


----------



## ak1504 (2. August 2015)

Der Kurs sieht super aus. Schön natürliche Farben und Kram. 

Assetto Corsa 1.2 | Nissan GT-R Nismo @ Circuit Park Zandvoort GP [Bonus Pack]





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nB_xuscqEe0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HordyH (2. August 2015)

Wie habt ihr eure Post processing Effekte eingestellt?

Zb glance quality... ect.


----------



## xHaru (2. August 2015)

Reddgar schrieb:


> Der neue GT-R NISMO ist so geil ! *_*
> 
> Besonders der Sound!!



Gerade das gefällt mir beim Nismo nicht, obwohl ich ein GTR-Fan bin und gern selber einen hätte.


----------



## HordyH (2. August 2015)

Was gefällt dir nicht?


----------



## Reddgar (2. August 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Was gefällt dir nicht?




Ich würd sagen der Sound?


----------



## HordyH (2. August 2015)

Danke...so schlau War ich auch, ich meinte was ihm am Sound nicht gefällt


----------



## ak1504 (2. August 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr eure Post processing Effekte eingestellt?
> 
> Zb glance quality... ect.





Selbst konfiguriert die ini bis es mir gefallen hat. Grudlage war glaube die Photographic damals...


----------



## Neawoulf (2. August 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr eure Post processing Effekte eingestellt?
> 
> Zb glance quality... ect.



Eigene Config auf Basis des Default Presets. Geändert habe ich nicht viel, hab aber die Belichtung auf einen festen Wert gesetzt, da ich mit Oculus Rift spiele und der ständige hell/dunkel-Wechsel beim schnellen Umschauen ziemlich störend ist. Daneben hab ich noch ein paar der Wetterdateien ersetzt (aus der Natural Graphics Mod) und nutze ne eigene SweetFX Config, die aber nur die Bildschärfe erhöht.


----------



## T'PAU (2. August 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Die glühenden bremascheiben hab ich noch nicht enrdeckt...ich bin mit dem nismo auf der döttinger Höhe von top Speer auf null runter und da hat nix geglüht


Also wenn beim neuen Nismo die Bremsscheiben (mutmaßlich aus Stahl ^^) glühen würden, dann hättest du ein grosses Problem und solltest das Fahrzeug schnellstmöglich verlassen! 
Nimm doch mal ein beliebiges GT- oder Formel-Fahrzeug, also mit Carbon-Bremsen.
Mein Screenshot stammt vom Nissan GT3.


----------



## HordyH (2. August 2015)

Stimmt wäre ja unreal...War nur nen test 😆


----------



## Dedde (2. August 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr eure Post processing Effekte eingestellt?
> 
> Zb glance quality... ect.


würde mich bei euch auch mal interessieren. ich hab sie wieder auf off, weil man scheinbar das krasse blenden der sonne oder die dreckige scheibe nicht abschalten kann... so mach ich einfach zu viele fahrfehler. trotzdem hätte ich gern den look...


----------



## Andregee (2. August 2015)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Also wenn beim neuen Nismo die Bremsscheiben (mutmaßlich aus Stahl ^^) glühen würden, dann hättest du ein grosses Problem und solltest das Fahrzeug schnellstmöglich verlassen!
> Nimm doch mal ein beliebiges GT- oder Formel-Fahrzeug, also mit Carbon-Bremsen.
> Mein Screenshot stammt vom Nissan GT3.


Die Gt3 fährt mit Stahlbremsscheiben


----------



## HordyH (2. August 2015)

Ich hab das depth of field abgeschaltet da wurde es besser aber anscheinend muss man die beiden anderen wird man wohl auch ausstellen  müssen


----------



## T'PAU (3. August 2015)

Andregee schrieb:


> Die Gt3 fährt mit Stahlbremsscheiben


Echt? Dann wundert's mich, warum diese bereits durch leichtes antippen der Bremse glühen, während sich bei z.B. dem neuen Toyota GT86 gar nichts tut.


----------



## HordyH (3. August 2015)

Muss ich heute auch mal checken...
Bei unserem Ami Autohandel stand mal ein Lamborghini gt3 von all inkl. Der hatte Carson bzw Keramik bremsen


----------



## Andregee (4. August 2015)

Auch ein Porsche Gt3 den man für den Straßenverkehr erwerben kann hat nichts mit den Fahrzeugen nach Gt3 Reglement zu tun. Eine Keranikbremse hat eine deutlich höhere optimale Betriebstemperatur als die üblichen 300 Bis 600 Grad die bei den Gt3 optimal sind. Aber da Ac eh kein Bremsfading simuliert, spielt die Temperatur eh keine Rolle


----------



## HordyH (4. August 2015)

Das war ein fia gt Lamborghini, kein fzg von der stange...
http://www.blogcdn.com/www.autoblog.com/media/2007/03/2004_lamborghini_murcielagorgt4.jpg


----------



## Andregee (4. August 2015)

Egal. Jedenfalls sind glühende Stahlbremsscheiben nichts ungewöhnliches im Motorsport


----------



## xHaru (5. August 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Danke...so schlau War ich auch, ich meinte was ihm am Sound nicht gefällt



Die Schaltzeiten und der Sound im Allgemeinen. Der Wagen hört sich nicht nach nem GT-R an. Eher n billiges Imitat. Er ist auch viel zu schwer.


----------



## HordyH (5. August 2015)

Bist du schon einen gefahren?


----------



## xHaru (5. August 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Bist du schon einen gefahren?



Noch nicht selber. Das hört sich nicht wie ein GT-R an, eher wie n billiges Soundimitat aus China.  Die Schaltsounds sind echt blöd. Und der Wagen ist mit den Geschwindigkeiten und der Masse nie so in die Kurven gerutscht. Da besteht noch deutlich Patchbedarf. Ich vergötter das Auto zwar, so fährt es sich allerdings wirklich nicht, was mir auch nicht gefällt. Doof finde ich auch die fehlende digitale Armatur unten mittig im Drehzahlmesser. 

Was mich im Allgemeinen ankotzt, ist, dass die Sounds im Auto exakt 1 zu 1 die sind, die man auch hört, wenn man direkt hinter dem Auto ist.


----------



## T'PAU (8. August 2015)

Der Zakspeed-Escort hat auch mal wieder ein Update bekommen. Einige Detailverbesserungen, kompatibel mit AC 1.2.2.... und mit glühenden Bremsscheiben.


----------



## ak1504 (16. August 2015)

Open letter from Devs


Open letter from Devs | RaceDepartment


----------



## ak1504 (17. August 2015)

Mod Auto, Mod Strecke...

Zum Sound kann ich nur sagen FMOD FTW..!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aHBtQf1MUjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. August 2015)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Mod Auto, Mod Strecke...
> 
> Zum Sound kann ich nur sagen FMOD FTW..!
> 
> ...



Hört sich gut an. Der hat wenigstens mal ein bisschen Bass, auch wenn leider die Laut/Leise-Dynamik ein wenig fehlt. Das sind aber beides Dinge, die den offiziellen Kunos Fahrzeugen (und den meisten anderen Mods und Rennsims) fehlen.


----------



## assetto991 (18. August 2015)

Hallo Leute,
vielleicht interessiert es euch auch wenn es ein Paymod ist.
Die Mod  nennt sich DORSCH GT3 Cup (aus Lizenztechnischen Gründen)
Das Modell ist zu 100% selbst erstellt und die Daten sind dem Original Cup Handbuch entnommen.
Die Physik ist von mehreren realen GT3 Cup Fahrern getestet worden und haben sie zusammen mit uns verbessert.
Hier gibt es schon ein wenig Feedback darüber:Assetto Corsa-Fahrzeuge (In-Game, DLC, Mods) - Seite 86
Ein Skinpack zu einem bekannten Cup der mit diesem Modell gefahren wird, wird spätestens nächste Woche dann frei verfügbar sein.

Die Mod findet ihr hier: Assetto 991

Vielleicht ist das ja was für euch!


----------



## Andregee (18. August 2015)

Andregee schrieb:


> Die Gt3 fährt mit Stahlbremsscheiben



Um das Thema noch einmal zu belegen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eQa7FsyY44&feature=youtu.be

So ziemlich am Anfang.


----------



## assetto991 (19. August 2015)

Ein User hat einen Skinpack vom Carrera Cup erstellt
https://www.dropbox.com/s/fjric773cjpem72/PCCD-skins.rar?dl=0


----------



## T'PAU (21. August 2015)

Ein interessantes Projekt für Formel-Fans: Formula Renault 3.5 2014 Season 

Die _Shelby Cobra 427_ Mod-Version hat ein Update zur Anpassung an AC 1.2 erhalten, mit ein paar Grafik-Tweaks usw. 

Vom Red Bull Ring (Spielberg) ist heute ein Update erschienen. Neben Grafik-Tweaks sind nun zwei Strecken-Layouts verfügbar.


----------



## ak1504 (23. August 2015)

Look What The Cat Hacked In - S02E01 - The Placebo Defect






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=miR3_FnsfSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (24. August 2015)

Der bekannte Mazda 787B von Patrik Sander hat ein Update auf V1.4 erhalten! 

Changelog:
-improved blur rims
-improved chrome effects
-improved mirrors
-added glowing brakediscs (thanks Vatter)
-windscreen with wipereffect


----------



## ak1504 (29. August 2015)

Assetto Corsa | URD PX1 Aura @ Monza GP






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hk-4ZEopH94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. August 2015)

Das Dreampack 2 nimmt langsam Formen an. Ein paar Fahrzeuge sind bereits bekannt:

- Scuderia Glickenhaus SCG-003C
- Ruf Rt 12 R (ist auch gerade kostenlos für Project Cars erschienen)
- Audi R8 LMS (der alte, leider nicht der neue)
- BMW M4
- Ford GT40 (laut nem Steampost vermutlich die 1968er Le Mans Version)
- Lamborghini Countach

Außerdem soll der Circuit of Barcelona-Catalunya (die Grand Prix Strecke in Spanien) kommen. Damit fehlen noch vier Fahrzeuge. Ob weitere Strecken kommen werden, weiß ich nicht. Angestrebt ist ein Release Ende September, zusammen mit einem neuen Patch. Ob der Termin eingehalten werden kann, bleibt abzuwarten.

Quelle: Assetto Corsa Dream pack #2 preview - Lamborghini Countach - bsimracing


----------



## onlygaming (29. August 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das Dreampack 2 nimmt langsam Formen an. Ein paar Fahrzeuge sind bereits bekannt:
> 
> - Scuderia Glickenhaus SCG-003C
> - Ruf Rt 12 R (ist auch gerade kostenlos für Project Cars erschienen)
> ...



Leider kostet das Update mit dem RT 12 R 3,50€ was nicht viel ist aber kostenlos wäre schöner 

Ich freu mich schon auf das Dreamcar Pack 2 ;D


----------



## ak1504 (29. August 2015)

Erzähl doch nich solch Blech


----------



## Neawoulf (29. August 2015)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Leider kostet das Update mit dem RT 12 R 3,50€ was nicht viel ist aber kostenlos wäre schöner
> 
> Ich freu mich schon auf das Dreamcar Pack 2 ;D



Den RT 12 R gibt's kostenlos. Nur das Paket mit den anderen 5 Autos (zwei Mustangs, zwei BMWs und Ruf CTR) kostet Geld.


----------



## onlygaming (29. August 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Den RT 12 R gibt's kostenlos. Nur das Paket mit den anderen 5 Autos (zwei Mustangs, zwei BMWs und Ruf CTR) kostet Geld.



Achso dann hatte ich das falsch gesehen


----------



## msdd63 (1. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l8x3ETB8UFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Audi TT Cup 2015 @ Imola


----------



## FrozenEYZ (1. September 2015)

msdd63 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Wie kann man den denn spielen?

Edit: Ach, brainafk, ist ja ne mod  Sry


----------



## msdd63 (4. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SfE5CRJfq2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aston Martin Vanquish @ Imola


----------



## iKimi22 (5. September 2015)

64 Bit Code steht bei seinem letzten Livestream ja drin. Bin mal gespannt, ob das soviel wie bei rf2 bringt.
Dann noch andere Änderungen.

AC2 wurde ja schon bestätigt mit DX12 - top.


----------



## 1awd1 (5. September 2015)

msdd63 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn das für nen widerliches Fiepen? Da bluten einem ja die Ohren.


----------



## msdd63 (6. September 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Wasn das für nen widerliches Fiepen? Da bluten einem ja die Ohren.



Kann ich nichts dafür.


----------



## stoepsel (8. September 2015)

Es gibt für den TT einen guten Soundmod bei Racedepartment - der Originale ist einfach Müll! 

Sounds - Assetto Corsa - Audi TT Cup 2015 - Sound Mod (FMOD) | RaceDepartment


----------



## msdd63 (9. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SRJZNQcK0NE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier noch mal der Audi TT mit neuem Sound


----------



## T'PAU (13. September 2015)

Diese Tage kommt von der/den (sind ja zwei) Corvette DP und dem Oreca FLM09 ein Update raus!
Da den Machern für den Oreca wohl ein Modeler fehlt (), sind hier die Updates eher "unter der Haube" (Physik, Sound usw.).
Bei den Corvettes sind die Updates zusätzlich auch im 3D-Bereich zu finden.

United SportsCar Championship for Assetto Corsa

Hier mal ein etwas älteres Bild der Corvette DP: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----------------------------------

Weiß nicht ob's schon mal geposted wurde: Desöfteren plaudert der AC-Dev Stefano Casillo in seinen YT-Live-Chats (hier in DE halt auf's Video warten, oder Proxy-Gedöns verwenden) aus dem Nähkästchen.
Im aktuellen Video vom heutigen Chat fährt er u.a. ein AI-Rennen mit dem neuen Glickenhaus SCG003 (Anzeige-Display noch nicht fertig ). Der BMW M4 wird gezeigt und am Ende noch kurz den Klassiker _Ford GT40_, der in einem der nächsten Live-Chats näher gezeigt werden soll!


----------



## ak1504 (13. September 2015)

Jo den Kanal sollte man abonieren 

Die Tudor Mod wäre was echt geniales für AC geworden aber so langsam glaube ich nicht mehr das die jemals fertig wird.


----------



## T'PAU (16. September 2015)

Ja, die übernehmen sich halt _ein wenig_. Wie war das noch mit diesem deutschen (?) Projekt, wo fast alle Autos vom 24h-Nürburgring Rennen angepeilt waren? 

Hier mal das Update 0.31 zum erwähnten United SportsCar Mod!

-edit-

hier mal die aktuelle Corvette DP (Dallara) im Video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RRhiHBFaRFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



...und hier, wie es vor einem Jahr aussah, gleiches Auto (Coyote Chassis), gleiche Strecke! 
(aus dieser Garage/Scheune startet man übrigens im Hotlap-Modus)


----------



## iKimi22 (21. September 2015)

Die Viper vom United SportsCar Mod soll Ende September, also so gut wie jezze rauskommen.
Beim Oreca ist der Modder abgesprungen, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe.
Sonst arbeiten die am Porsche (patrick Typ der den alten Nissan BCC gemacht hat).
Mehr hab ich auch nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## ak1504 (22. September 2015)

Assetto Corsa | Audi TT Sport Cup 2015 @ Ruapuna Park






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oX3sqtwGgeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## stoepsel (23. September 2015)

Falls hier Jemand Bock hat, diesen Sonntag mit dem Formel Renault 3.5 ein 19 Runden-Rennen auf Spa zu fahren... 
Trainingsserver incl. sTracker steht - ACR 3 is der Server und die Anmeldung gibts hier...
27.09.2015 - Formula Renault 3.5 LDF @ Spa


----------



## iKimi22 (28. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DLC 2 + V1.3 kommen am 7.10.15


----------



## T'PAU (29. September 2015)

Ich hatte das so verstanden, dass das Update 1.3 am 07.10. kommt, das zweite Dreampack 'ne ganze Ecke später (noch dieses Jahr). 

Imho gut gelungener Skin vom 24h Nürburgring-Rennen: 2015 MANN-FILTER SLS GT3 1.0


----------



## iKimi22 (30. September 2015)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Ich hatte das so verstanden, dass das Update 1.3 am 07.10. kommt, das zweite Dreampack 'ne ganze Ecke später (noch dieses Jahr).
> 
> Imho gut gelungener Skin vom 24h Nürburgring-Rennen: 2015 MANN-FILTER SLS GT3 1.0



nee beides zusammen, kannsr du auch in den Streams von Chef Entwickler Casillo sehen^^


----------



## iKimi22 (2. Oktober 2015)

Dear AC followers, we are completing the final phase of betatesting, and we are glad to announce that Assetto Corsa 1.3 and Dream Pack 2 will be available for download by October 8th!

With Assetto Corsa 1.3 the process of improvement of all aspects of our simulation continues to progress properly. Here's following just few highlights of what you can expect to find in Assetto Corsa next week:

Assetto Corsa Dream Pack 2

The new Dream Pack 2 will include the Circuit of Catalunya, based on Laserscan point cloud, featuring GP and MotoGP layouts, as well as 7+2 new awesome and legendary cars:

Lamborghini Countach 5000 Quattro Valvole
Lamborghini Huracan GT3
Ford GT40 MK1
Scuderia Cameron Glickenhaus SCG003
AUDI R8 ULTRA 2014
RUF RT12R AWD
RUF RT12R RWD
BMW M4 Coupe
BMW M4 Coupe Akrapovic Edition

The Assetto Corsa Dream Pack 2 will be available on Steam by October 8th, at 7,99 EUR.

Assetto Corsa 1.3

Physics
64-bit natively supported and car physics calculated on multi-thread. The physics engine has been reworked to become completely multithreaded: as a result, the driving precision is augmented, the accuracy further improved and the physics solver has enough horsepower to completely resolve any difficult calculations any speed, achieving butter smooth Force Feedback and complete elimination of signal noise and vibrations. We'll be back with more details on physics updates when the new build will be released next week.

Graphics
2D/3D models, textures and shaders have been updated and improved, in order to keep the standards reached with the latest content. Now windscreens receive shadows, and a new camera facing feature improves the rendering of 2D/3D objects on track. A first basic support for dynamic objects on tracks has been added as well, and it will be improved in future updates, with the aim to get a more immersive environment.

Sound
Fine tuning and improved algorithms for audio editing: all new cars benefit by use of new techniques of recording and sampling for engines, interiors and exhaust systems, also thanks to the technical cooperation of Akrapovic. This allows to recreate a more detailed audio trace and the exclusive detail of each car, improving the immersion while driving. Content that are available already in Assetto Corsa will be updated during the process, to bring them to a higher level of realism and in line with the latest quality standards.

Multiplayer
Dedicated server has been optimized in order to improve general stability.
New parameters and features have been added to server configuration, in order to please the requests of gamers who are looking for a more comprehensive online experience.

Get ready to experience the most advanced driving experience!

https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...61_1237642032928779_1950962957556613136_o.jpg


----------



## Dedde (2. Oktober 2015)

hab erst mal wieder ne weile ac gespielt. ich hab so oft das problem, das mich beim einlenken dauernd das heck überholt. ich finde das ist einfach nicht realistisch, auch wenn reifen warm sind. wie kann ich dem entgegen wirken? zb beim formula master 2009, m3 gt2... eig viele hecktriebler


----------



## HordyH (2. Oktober 2015)

Wie fährst bzw bremst du eine Kurve an? Man muss die Geschwindigkeit bedenken, mach einfach mal ein video wo es dir passiert, so kann man dir deine Fehler aufzeigen.

Hört sich erstmal nach zu hoher Geschwindigkeit an am kurven Eingang an.


----------



## Dedde (3. Oktober 2015)

nein. zb fahr ich eine kurve, halb gas und 1/4  lenkeinschlag. konstante geschwindigkeit,  und erst nach der hälfte der kurve kommt einfach das heck. naja ein anfänger bin ich nicht. hab in ac ca 170h, in pcars 330... trotzdem verstehe ich das nicht


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Oktober 2015)

Dedde schrieb:


> hab erst mal wieder ne weile ac gespielt. ich hab so oft das problem, das mich beim einlenken dauernd das heck überholt. ich finde das ist einfach nicht realistisch, auch wenn reifen warm sind. wie kann ich dem entgegen wirken? zb beim formula master 2009, m3 gt2... eig viele hecktriebler



Wenn's beim Einlenken passiert, kann es sein, dass du noch auf der Bremse stehst? Falls nicht, überprüf mal, ob deine Pedale evtl. nicht richtig kalibriert, so dass du immer ein wenig bremst. Das ist beim Einlenken nämlich tödlich. Bis zu einem gewissen Punkt kann es zwar helfen (vor allem bei Autos, die ansonsten gern untersteuern), aber da muss man schon mit recht viel Gefühl ans Werk gehen.

Ansonsten: Bremsbalance etwas nach vorne setzen, damit die Hinterräder beim anbremsen auf die Kurve nicht blockieren.


----------



## stoepsel (3. Oktober 2015)

Wenn es ab Mitte Kurve passiert, versuch mal den hinteren Rebound weicher zu stellen...
den hinteren Bumpstop auch weicher ...
Freilauf mehr nach rechts kann auch helfen...
Das mit der Bremse ist aber dein erster Anlaufpunkt!


----------



## HordyH (3. Oktober 2015)

stoepsel schrieb:


> Wenn es ab Mitte Kurve passiert, versuch mal den hinteren Rebound weicher zu stellen...
> den hinteren Bumpstop auch weicher ...
> Freilauf mehr nach rechts kann auch helfen...
> Das mit der Bremse ist aber dein erster Anlaufpunkt!


Ach quark, ich geh immer noch von einem fahrfehler aus, deshalb wäre ein video der Situation gut.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. Oktober 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Ach quark, ich geh immer noch von einem fahrfehler aus, deshalb wäre ein video der Situation gut.



Ich würde auch von einem Fahrfehler ausgehen.
1/4 Lenkeinschlag kann in einigen Kurven schon deutlich zu viel sein.
Ich würde an Deddes Stelle mal versuchen die Kurve etwas langsamer, etwas runder und mit weniger Lenkeinschlag zu fahren.


----------



## Dedde (3. Oktober 2015)

mal versuchen. normal stelle ich an dämpfer oder fahrwerk nix rum, weil ich mich damit nicht auskenne 
1/4 lenkeinschlag brauch man doch sehr oft, zb bei magione. ist zwar ein mod auto, aber hat einer von euch mal den ferrari 288 gto probiert? bei diesem auto passiert das ständig. ich kann mir nicht denken das er sich auch wirklich so fährt.
ich lad mir lieber mal ein paar setups und probier damit rum


----------



## HordyH (3. Oktober 2015)

Ich wette du bremst zu stark lässt die bremse schnell los und lenkst während dessen ein


----------



## stoepsel (3. Oktober 2015)

Vielleicht hilft auch einfach , einen Gang weniger in den Kurven runterzuschalten... ?!? 
Klingt mir nach zu viel Motorbremse!


----------



## HordyH (3. Oktober 2015)

Deshalb soll er mal ein video machen und posten.


----------



## iKimi22 (3. Oktober 2015)

Wer 500h in Rennsims versenkt und dann sich nicht mit dem Setup beschäftigt, wird nie verstehen warum Fall x beim Fahren eintritt. 
Dann kommt so eine Aussage raus: Ist unrealistisch, doofes Spiel.
Und ja steuer ein Video bei von einem offiziellen Auto, dann kann man dir wirklich helfen.


----------



## T'PAU (3. Oktober 2015)

Worauf ich mich am meisten freue nächste Woche... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eye_of_fire (4. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin auf den Audi gespannt wie Kunos den hinbekommen hat


----------



## HordyH (4. Oktober 2015)

Bin auch gespannt, wie die optischen Verbesserungen zur Geltung kommen.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (4. Oktober 2015)

Kommen auch noch mal paar Audis und Lambos außerhalb von DLCs?


----------



## iKimi22 (4. Oktober 2015)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Kommen auch noch mal paar Audis und Lambos außerhalb von DLCs?



Vielleicht im Free Pack 2, was nach DLC2 kommt.
Aber ich würde wieder nur Streetautos erwarten.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Oktober 2015)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Kommen auch noch mal paar Audis und Lambos außerhalb von DLCs?



Mehr Lamborghinis  sind auf jeden Fall angekündigt, werden aber nicht alle mit diesem DLC kommen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q0ZHaoydhMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## halodb (5. Oktober 2015)

Abend,

sagtmal bei wie vielen Autos ist Assetto Corsa mittlerweile angekommen?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. Oktober 2015)

Zähl se doch durch


----------



## HordyH (6. Oktober 2015)

Es sind 58


----------



## turbosnake (6. Oktober 2015)

Aber viel zu viele Straßenautos.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Oktober 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Aber viel zu viele Straßenautos.



Geschmackssache. Gerade die hochwertig umgesetzten Straßenautos sind es, die Assetto Corsa für mich spürbar anders machen, als z. B. rFactor 2, R3E oder Stock Car Extreme. So hat jede Sim durch ihren einzigartigen Fuhrpark ihre Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Oktober 2015)

Klar ist es gut das sie drin sind, aber ich bin kein großer Freund davon.

Schade auch das man wohl die BTCC Fahrzeuge nie im Spiel haben wird.


----------



## HordyH (6. Oktober 2015)

Die Kunst ist, auch mit den Straßen Autos schnell zusein.


----------



## Ritz186 (7. Oktober 2015)

wurde schon eine Uhrzeit genannt wann das update+dlc kommt????


----------



## iKimi22 (7. Oktober 2015)

nein.


----------



## MG42 (8. Oktober 2015)

Was für ein DLC? Das Dream Pack ist raus und bietet mehr Kilometer auf der Nordschleife als Project CARS...


----------



## Modmaster (8. Oktober 2015)

MG42 schrieb:


> Was für ein DLC? Das Dream Pack ist raus und bietet mehr Kilometer auf der Nordschleife als Project CARS...



Es geht ja auch um das Dream Pack 2


----------



## HordyH (8. Oktober 2015)

MG42 schrieb:


> Was für ein DLC? Das Dream Pack ist raus und bietet mehr Kilometer auf der Nordschleife als Project CARS...


Guten morgen...


----------



## HordyH (8. Oktober 2015)

MG42 schrieb:


> Was für ein DLC? Das Dream Pack ist raus und bietet mehr Kilometer auf der Nordschleife als Project CARS...


Und warum sollte bitte die NoS bei ac länger sein?? Falls du die endurance variante meinst dann schreib das auch so...und was hat das mit pcars zu tun?

Und da du offensichtlich kein ac spielst solltest du halt einfach Kommentare die das spiel betreffen sein lassen.


----------



## iKimi22 (8. Oktober 2015)

So the imminent version 1.3 (and Dream Pack 2) brings a whole new bunch of improvements, features and novelties.
Here's some previews regarding the driving (I wanted to write "warnings" but it sounded a bit too harsh 

64bit - 32bit.
Nothing changes in terms of driving and physics between the two. 64bits  though permits addressing bigger chunks of memory and can do stuff like  saving bigger replays. I do not know if this is already enabled by  Stefano, but if not, will be in the future. Certainly 64bit is the way  forward, so start updating too...

Physics:
- New ABS system which now supports 1,2,3,4 channels. Cars should stop better now. (obviously realistic distances)
- Active differentials also at the rear wheel drive cars. I'm not  talking EDLs supporting mecchanical diffs but actual active  differentials. They can do some great tricks... try the M4, Ferrari 458,  Ferrari LaFerrari for some amazing results.
- EDL differentials now active also at the front of AWD active systems.  Yes we managed to eliminate some (not all) understeer from the Por...  sorry RUF AWD. The Nissan GT-R pulls some amazing tricks too.
- Modified Front splitter height sensitivity for some cars will make some famous turns not so easy to do.
- Added wheel offset simulation in suspension so that you can simulate  more easily and accurately the correct suspension scrub. Scrub value is  also available in the dev app "suspensions"

V5 Tyre model:
Our tyre model evolves with each release and this is a big step forward!  We now have completely reworked load sensitivity equations, new over  the peak curve, different flat-spotting based also on load, modified and  corrected rolling resistance equations, new heating values and  simulation of both surface and core temperatures with speed (from air  speed) sensible cool down and more. All of that in the core system

Because of all those changes in the core system, we have put a massive  effort to completely rework all the tyres for all the cars. That's more  than 130 files each of one with at least 2 compounds, usually 3,  sometimes 5... the struggle was (is) real.

As such, the bad news is that some of the cars are still on the V4 tyre  model (which is still compatible so your mods also are not broken). The  good news is that there are just 7 cars that are still on the V4 model,  namely:
Ferrari 312T, Lamborghini Miura SV, Lotus 49, Lotus 98T, Lotus EXOS 125 (and S1), Shelby Cobra 427.
As you can see, they are all either extreme single seaters or vintage  tyres. We need some studying to do for them and couldn't make it in  time. Expect an update soon™

All the other cars are on the brand new V5 tyre model!

What to expect in terms of driving?
Nothing and everything.
As usual we have a pretty decent idea on what a tyre should do and that  hasn't changed, so we don't believe you'll feel something completely  new. More of a global improvement of weak points of the old model.  Nevertheless my advice is: Forget everything. Forget your laptimes,  forget your setups, forget your FFB settings, actually set everything to  100% gain as we changed how the FFB handles for all cars too.
Just drive, from scratch, without any muscle memory.
A few notes.
- Heat your tyres slowly. It will need 1 to 2 laps to bring the tyres to  proper temperature both surface and internally in the core. The surface  will keep going up and down but the core will stabilise. Then start to  push. Otherwise use the tyre blankets
- What was the core temperature on the apps is now surface. Don't go  crazy on the surface temperature. It is VERY variable now. It will go up  and down in terms of mere seconds! What you need is a proper temp range  on turn in, apex, exit. Ignore what it does at high speed on the  straights, that's how it works. (look at some F1 heat cameras videos on  youtube to understand the effect).
- Cars are even more sensitive to setup now. One click at a time.
- Did you spun out? It happens. But be VERY careful when you rejoin. It  really takes nothing to overheat the tyres while doing burnouts to get  back on track. The next turn might be fatal! Take it easy for at least  2-3 turns to cool the tyres down.

And a mea culpa. The new heat tyre model is extremely complicated. We  should have made a proper app or proper messages to warn you when the  tyres are cold, overheated, good or bad condition. We didn't make it. We  apologize, we will try to do it... err... soon™. Please be kind and  have patience, it's complicated for us too and days have only 32 hours.

Das ist von Aristoteles


----------



## iKimi22 (8. Oktober 2015)

7,99€ 
Kaufbar ab jetzt, 1gb groß

Edit: 

Was Ihr unbedingt editieren müsst: C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\assettocorsa\system\cfg - assetto corsa.ini
soft lock, gyro effekt je nach belieben, ffb hz angabe: G29 hat nur 60hz, mein t500 läuft gerne 350hz, standard sind 333hz, dev apps,


----------



## stoepsel (8. Oktober 2015)

Kimi, wo steht das, dass man das ändern muss...?
Und wieviel Herz hat meine V1 Fanatec Base ??? 
Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## HordyH (8. Oktober 2015)

Also soft lock war bei mir automatisch drin


----------



## iKimi22 (8. Oktober 2015)

stoepsel schrieb:


> Kimi, wo steht das, dass man das ändern muss...?
> Und wieviel Herz hat meine V1 Fanatec Base ???
> Fragen über Fragen ...



Ich kenn mich aus 
Bei der Datei kann man halt sein Spielerlebnis verbessern.
Logitech G29 braucht 60hz, t500 funzt super 350hz, daher sollte dein Fanatec mit 350hz auch gut anfühlen. 333hz für schwächer hardware g27^^


----------



## MG42 (8. Oktober 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Und warum sollte bitte die NoS bei ac länger sein?? Falls du die endurance variante meinst dann schreib das auch so...und was hat das mit pcars zu tun?
> 
> Und da du offensichtlich kein ac spielst solltest du halt einfach Kommentare die das spiel betreffen sein lassen.



natürlich, ich habe bweide titel... warum sollte ich es dann sonst schreiben???


----------



## HordyH (8. Oktober 2015)

Jeder der ac spielt hat dem heutigen update und dlc entgegen gefiebert aber an dir ist das wohl vorbei gegangen


----------



## stoepsel (9. Oktober 2015)

Kimi, ich glaube, meine V1 Base brauch 500Hz, so wie die V2 
Ich mache jetzt erstmal nen Cleaninstall ... Hatte vor dem Patch schon ab und an Startprobleme- sind jetzt immer noch da


----------



## msdd63 (9. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt funktioniert auch die Ganganzeige, bzw die LED´s am G27.


----------



## T'PAU (9. Oktober 2015)

Und wie fast immer bei Major-Updates das erste Hotfix: 

1.3.1
- Possible fix for DX 10.1 video cards crashing
- DLC2 - Improved lowpass filter for Audi R8 LMS Ultra exterior sound
- DLC2 - Fine tuned some coast crossfades for Lamborghini Huracan and Ford GT-40
- G27 leds now turn off when exiting the simulation
- Now includes correct Linux acServer
- Fixed Nissan GT-R NISMO front suspension to correct damage under full lock.
- Fixed Audi R8 LMS Ultra ABS level 7 value typo.
- Fixed GT40 rear camber setup value range mismatch. 
- Fixed GT40 dampers setting numbering
- Fixed rear ride height evaluation only using left tyre pressure instead of both
- There was a problem with the shipment of the Ferrari 458 S3 trofeo tyres. We have now put them back in your pitbox setup choices.
- Fixed Tatuus F.Abarth rear wing CL and CD typos
- Added car model name to the "User Gain" Force Feedback message


Der reguläre Preis für's DP2 scheint nun doch knapp 10€ zu sein. Die im Vorwege von Kunos angekündigten 7,99€ sind ja nur ein Angebots-Preis bis zum 15.10.! Verwirrende Preispolitik imho.
Gleich zu Start war's kurzzeitig aus Versehen sogar für 5,99€ erhältlich. Wurde aber nach wenigen Minuten korrigiert auf 7,99€. 

Ersteindrücke zu Barcelona und den neuen Autos demnächst...


----------



## Ritz186 (9. Oktober 2015)

das glück hatte ich aber für den super dlc hätte ich auch die volllen 10€ bezahlt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stoepsel (10. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde, dass die Reifenphysik und das FFB einen riesen Schritt nach vorne gemacht haben! 
Bin Gestern mal ne ganze Weile den Z4 GT3 auf Barcelona gefahren und kann mit gutem Gewissen behaupten, dass das jetzt ein völlig anderes Auto ist, im positiven Sinne...! 
Mit der Badewanne habe ich schon etliche Rennen und Ligen absolviert und habe daher einen ziemlich direkten Vergleich ... 
Klasse Arbeit, Kunos!


----------



## Dedde (11. Oktober 2015)

finde ich auch, zumindest war ich gestern nur mit den neuen kutschen unterwegs, jedes auto fährt sich so wie man sich es vorstellt. der ruf awd macht mal richtig spaß. wenn man es provoziert kann man echt mit 4 schwarzen streifen aus der kurve fahren, richtig geil.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (11. Oktober 2015)

Nach 'nem Kurztest der neuen Autos haben sich der Audi R8 und der SCG003 als meine Lieblinge herauskristallisiert. Mit dem Huracan GT3 bin ich irgendwie noch nicht so _warm_ geworden.
Naja M4, GT40, Ruf RT12, Countach nice to have, werde ich aber wohl nie öfters fahren.

Barcelona soll sehr übermässig CPU-lastig sein. Bei vielen ist die CPU dort am Limit und haben drastische FPS-Einbrüche!
Da muss Kunos noch nachbessern, da selbst die Nordschleife deutlich performanter ist.
Da ich bisher nur Training in Barca gefahren bin, kann ich das nicht so beurteilen.

Morgen soll ein Patch kommen, der die Crashes bei Dual-Core CPUs beheben soll!

Und wie schon fast zu erwarten sollen (fast) sämtliche Mod-Autos wieder keinen Sound haben! 
(hab ich noch nicht probiert)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HordyH (11. Oktober 2015)

Hoffentlich fixen die auch die glühenden bremsscheiben.


----------



## T'PAU (11. Oktober 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Hoffentlich fixen die auch die glühenden bremsscheiben.


Hab ich auch schon gelesen, dass das Glühen entweder "an" oder "aus" ist. Konnte ich bisher nicht feststellen. Hab aber auch nur DP2 Autos auf Barcelona gefahren. Da sah das normal aus in den Replays.


----------



## HordyH (11. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir ist es bei jedem Auto was ich bis jetzt gefahren bin und da waren die dp 2 und älteren dabei


----------



## Euda (11. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3u7H0uCTRfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In diesem Video erkennt man den Bremsscheiben-Bug ab 03:48.


----------



## iKimi22 (12. Oktober 2015)

1.3.2
- Graphical fixes for Ferrari F40 (s3), BMW M4 and Akrapovic, Zonda R
- Corrected SCG003 Fuel consumption
- Fixed Dual Core CPU crashing due to non properly initialized threading using "Timer 
Process"
- Fixed replay framerate wrong multiple of physic engine rate producing wrong speeds in replays
- Fixed user force feedback capping the value to 100% on load
- Fixed volume balance (exterior) for some cars
- DX10.1 fixes are not also active for the ksEditor
- Possible fix for colored spectators using new camera facing rendering
- Performance improvement for camera facing spectators when reflections are active
- Fixed Lotus 98T AI tyre strategy (choosing qualify tyres even for tracks that are too long for those)
- Added DRS zones to Nordschleife
- Improved AI lines at Nordschleife
- Slight improvement in AI race craft
- Changed Led on Huracan GT3
- Fixed DLC2 cars lap limit on quick races
- replaced Lamborghini Logos


----------



## stoepsel (13. Oktober 2015)

Wir starten demnächst die nächste Liga mit GT2 ! 
Anmeldung is hier möglich ACR Forum: GT2 League 2015 - Allgemeine Infos / Downloads (1/1)

Allerdings - wie es auch im Reglement geschrieben steht - ist eine Zulassung zur Liga erst dann möglich, wenn Ihr mindestens ein Testrennen mit Uns gefahren seit, um zu sehen, 1. wie fair ihr fahrt 2. wie sicher ihr fahrt und ob Ihr fähig seit , die Regeln einzuhalten...! 
Klingt kompliziert, ist aber eigentlich nur Standardverhalten, für gute Fahrer... 
Also, bei Interesse, lest euch Alles in Ruhe durch und entscheidet selbst. 
Wenn Ihr Glück habt, könnt ihr noch einen Startplatz ergattern...


----------



## ak1504 (14. Oktober 2015)

Assetto Corsa | Dream Pack 2 | RUF RT12R RWD @ Silverstone GP






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SQNYPBjyCDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## msdd63 (15. Oktober 2015)

Der RUF hat eine abnorme Leistungsentfaltung, eine miese Aero und einen endlosen Bremsweg.


----------



## T'PAU (16. Oktober 2015)

Vorläufiges Changelog zum morgen erscheinenden Patch:

1.3.3
- Fixed wrong timing in brake disc glow effect
- Improved AI spline road sides at Spa
- AI spline sides now accept CSV with both "," or " " as delimiters
- Fixed tyre collision not using rims at super low tyre pressure
- Added downshift protection parameters to drivetrain.ini to allow individual car tune up
- Tuned up Nissan GTR GT3 downshift protection
- Force Feedback frequency is now controlled using a more precise setting in assetto_corsa.ini (FF_SKIP_STEPS instead of the old MAX_FF_RATE_HZ)
- Direct Input devices are not initialized with a BACKGROUND flag instead of FOREGROUND
- Set audio channels to 128 instead of 64 in audio.ini
- Added turbo boost information to shared memory
- Fixed tyre vertical stiffness pressure dependency wrongly using ideal pressure instead of reference pressure
- Fixed upshift audio sample not correctly triggered
- Fixed Ruf RT12R limiter audio clicks
- Minor EQ tweaks
- Rebalanced heat distribution as function of camber


----------



## Dedde (17. Oktober 2015)

gibts eig aktuell iwo ne gute honda civic mod?
hab sogar einen gefunden


----------



## ak1504 (17. Oktober 2015)

Malagoli Garage


----------



## Dedde (17. Oktober 2015)

alles probiert, die funktionieren leider nicht, entweder kein sound, trotz soundmod oder es lädt nicht


----------



## iKimi22 (17. Oktober 2015)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Der RUF hat eine abnorme Leistungsentfaltung, eine miese Aero und einen endlosen Bremsweg.



Aero auf 4-5, dann hat man eine gute Balance sowie Grip. Damit ist man auf Mclaren, Nissan, Ferrari Niveau 
Einzig die Federung ist schon arg weich


----------



## Dedde (18. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lrOhRCWhgrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## msdd63 (18. Oktober 2015)

Der Glickenhaus hat einen grausamen Onboardsound. Der erinnert irgendwie an so ein Vehikel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=or2FW5rodL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dedde (19. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VMSGlZejnKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wow, da klingt der laferrari geradezu zahm. der fxx-k ist schon ein krankes teil


----------



## iKimi22 (22. Oktober 2015)

Error | Assetto Corsa support forum
zum Update ganz interessant



> 1.3.4
> - Replay in x64 are now capped at 1Gb instead of 500mb
> - Fixed turbo in form gears
> - Physics multithread is now disable with less than 4 cores
> ...


----------



## stoepsel (23. Oktober 2015)

Ich muss ja mal sagen, dass ich nach dem gestrigen Update im Z4 GT3 ( mehr konnte ich nicht testen) , auf Mugello , mit den Mediums ganz schön vorsichtig fahren musste, damit ich meine Reifen nicht überfahre, in den ersten 2-3 Runden. Oo 
Auch sonst , is das Gripniveau ziemlich herrausfordernd geworden...! 
Endlich mal nich blind auf die Bremse latschen können - das war ja vorher, im Vergleich zu jetzt echt nen Bobbycar  
THX Kunos, mal wieder, dass mein Hobby langsam in richtige Arbeit aussartet! 
Setups basteln wird wohl jetzt etwas mehr Zeit in Anspruch nehmen ?!


----------



## iKimi22 (25. Oktober 2015)

Ja Setup ausarbeiten lohnt umso mehr. Je nachdem wie warm oder kalt die Temps sind, wie deine Reifen reagieren muss man mit dem Setup spielen.


----------



## Ecle (29. Oktober 2015)

Moin Kollegen,

habe im Benchmark Forum ein Ranking für Assetto Corsa erstellt. Mich würde sehr interessieren wie eure Systeme abschneiden.
Bin leider nicht wirklich zufrieden mit der Performance obwohl ich einen recht schnellen Rechner habe.
Das Spiel scheint zumindest bei mir extrem CPU limitierend zu sein.


----------



## T'PAU (30. Oktober 2015)

Der Sareni Camaro ist in der Version 1.3.1 erschienen!

Changelog V1.3.1
- Ready for AC 1.3.4
- Upgrading to the GT3 Kunos (tires, performance, consumption, etc.)
- Brakes glowing added

Leider muss man sich bei Racedepartment jetzt anmelden um Sachen runterzuladen. Ich konnte den Camaro noch so runterladen, am nächsten Tag ging's nicht mehr! 

Hier nochmal ein paar Alternativ-Links (erster Post unten).


----------



## T'PAU (1. November 2015)

Hmm, irgendwie hat hier noch niemand die Rallylegends Mod erwähnt, komisch. 
Hab's noch nicht getestet, soll aber sehr sehr genial sein! 
In der aktuellen Version ist auch gleich mal eine optisch sehr ansprechende Rallycross-Strecke dabei!

Sehr bald soll im Rahmen der Mod auch der Rally-Polo kommen.


----------



## stoepsel (3. November 2015)

Wir suchen noch Fahrer für ne GT3 Liga... Falls Jemand von Euch Bock hat!? 

RaceClubDeutschland


----------



## T'PAU (3. November 2015)

Es gibt mal wieder neues Video-Material zur Mammut-Konvertierung des 72km Monsters _Targa Florio_!
Soll performancetechnisch schon sehr gut sein und sogar auf 'ner GTX570 des Track-Modders mit über 100fps laufen (fragt sich nur mit welchen settings )!
Auch wenn die Strecke schon recht fertig aussieht (bis auf einige Bäume) soll wohl ein Release dieses Jahr nicht mehr wahrscheinlich sein, was man so im Kunos-Forum liest. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d783K6NcG-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. November 2015)

Audi R8 Plus Incoming!

Der Wagen soll wohl kostenlos für alle kommen, wobei noch nicht klar ist, ob er Teil eines neuen Bonus-Pakets sein wird oder nur mal so nebenher veröffentlicht wird. Meine Theorie: Das Ding kommt im Dezember, zur gleichen Zeit, in der letztes Jahr der Ruf CTR Yellowbird veröffentlicht wurde ... quasi als Weihnachtsgeschenk.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/Assetto.Corsa


----------



## T'PAU (9. November 2015)

Und über die Strecke auf dem Foto wird gemunkelt, dass es sich um _Brands Hatch_ handelt.


----------



## stoepsel (10. November 2015)

Brandy is ja wohl auch im Dreampack 3 mit enthalten...


----------



## T'PAU (14. November 2015)

Die erste Beta-Version des Opel Calibra ITC 1996 ist erschienen.
Hat zwar noch einige Baustellen hier und da (Sound fast nur aus den hinteren Lautsprechern, Grafik-Glitches, noch kein LOD usw.) hat aber Potential und sieht schon recht schick aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



------------------------------------------
um Doppelposts zu vermeiden bemühe ich mal Tante Edit... 

Gestern ist, so ziemlich aus dem Nichts, ein ganz witziges Formel-Fahrzeug erschienen: Ferrari F1 Concept
Sieht so die Zukunft der Formel 1 aus? Hoffentlich nur im virtuellem Universum!
Sieht ja noch lächerlicher aus wie die Indy-Cars der letzten Jahre. 
Aber trotzdem schön, dass es von Zeit zu Zeit noch solche Überraschungs-Coups gibt. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Co1ZMsEPpho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MG42 (16. November 2015)

Hat jemand eine "gescheite" Tuning Setup für Alfa Romeo 4c @ Nordschleife?


----------



## ak1504 (17. November 2015)

Was willst da tunen ? Die Strecke drauf haben das bringt was...


----------



## KaterTom (17. November 2015)

Jap, Streckenkenntnis FTW! Wenn man es schafft, einigermaßen konstante Zeiten zu fahren kann man dann mit dem Tuning anfangen.


----------



## iKimi22 (17. November 2015)

Wer das T500 kaufen will, schaut in 5h 20min auf zackzack:
ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal

Könnte für unter 400€ verkauft werden, leider mit Versandkosten wie die Preview bisher zeigt.
Sharen in anderen Rennspieltopic, wenn ihr wollt.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (17. November 2015)

T'PAU schrieb:


> : Ferrari F1 Concept
> Sieht so die Zukunft der Formel 1 aus? Hoffentlich nur im virtuellem Universum!
> Sieht ja noch lächerlicher aus wie die der letzten Jahre.
> Aber trotzdem schön, dass es von Zeit zu Zeit noch solche Überraschungs-Coups gibt.



Hab den jetzt auch mal ausprobiert und muss sagen, das mir das Wägelchen sehr gefällt, sowohl optisch als auch vom Fahren. Mir würde es gefallen, das Ding mal in echt zu sehen, sieht doch klasse aus


----------



## msdd63 (18. November 2015)

Ich mache in AC meine Videos immer mit dem MSI Afterburner. Seit gestern funktioniert AC nicht mehr wenn ich den Afterburner laufen habe. Wenn das Speile gestartet ist geht nicht mehr. ????


----------



## HordyH (18. November 2015)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich mache in AC meine Videos immer mit dem MSI Afterburner. Seit gestern funktioniert AC nicht mehr wenn ich den Afterburner laufen habe. Wenn das Speile gestartet ist geht nicht mehr. ????


Ohne den arschbrenner funktioniert es aber?!


----------



## MG42 (18. November 2015)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich mache in AC meine Videos immer mit dem MSI Afterburner. Seit gestern funktioniert AC nicht mehr wenn ich den Afterburner laufen habe. Wenn das Speile gestartet ist geht nicht mehr. ????



Funktioniert wunderbar (aktuelle Version, weniger aktueller Radeon Treiber)



KaterTom schrieb:


> Jap, Streckenkenntnis FTW! Wenn man es schafft, einigermaßen konstante Zeiten zu fahren kann man dann mit dem Tuning anfangen.



Naja, ich weiß nicht, soll ichs eher bleiben lassen... Zeiten mit dem Alfa 4c liegen so um die 8:30 +-; mit dem Sport Quattro so um die 8:47, vor allem mit dem letzteren bin ich am verzweifeln, Die Anfänge bei beiden lagen so bei 9:10 +-:
Je nach FZ gibt es bei Ex-Mühle, Stefan-Bellof S in Kombination mit ABSchnitt *Schwalbenschwanz* da hab ich mit den beiden Wagenkombinationen die größten Probleme /Langsam).
Und allgemein, nimmt man mal zuviel Schwung mit in die Kurve und sind die beiden äußeren Räder mal kurz (nur kurz angetippt) auf der Wiese (egal nach welcher Kurve bei Ausfahrt auf Geraden) schon wird man beschuldigt die Strecke geschnitten zu haben (dann ist die Rundenzeit im Eimer).


----------



## msdd63 (18. November 2015)

Ohne Afterburner läuft AC. Aktuelle Afterburner Version, aktueller Nvidia Treiber.


----------



## T'PAU (18. November 2015)

Ist zwar keine direkte Lösung für dein Problem, aber hast du schonmal Shadowplay benutzt als Nvidia-Nutzer? Ist ja schon im Treiber-Paket enthalten und hat hier bisher sehr gut funktioniert.


----------



## msdd63 (18. November 2015)

Shadowplay will ich noch probieren.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (18. November 2015)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Shadowplay will ich noch probieren.



Hab bis vor paar Wochen immer mit Shadow Play aufgenommen. Dann: Treiberupdate wegen Battlefront. Erst mal schon beim Treiberupdate haufenweise Probleme gehabt, aber sobald ich jetzt versuche, Shadowplay einzuschalten, stirbt mir die Graka ab  Also schwarzer Bildschirm, kein Signal, kein gar nix. Nur Reboot hilft. Weis der Geier warum  Aber vllt läufts bei dir ja besser


----------



## msdd63 (19. November 2015)

Da funktionierte der Afterburner noch. Funktioniert auch nicht allen Spielen, nur mit AC nicht mehr. Coole Mod finde ich.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VaMESAu1od4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (19. November 2015)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Da funktionierte der Afterburner noch. Funktioniert auch nicht allen Spielen, nur mit AC nicht mehr. Coole Mod finde ich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vor allem der Sound ist echt zum Haare aufstellen


----------



## T'PAU (20. November 2015)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Da funktionierte der Afterburner noch. Funktioniert auch nicht allen Spielen, nur mit AC nicht mehr. Coole Mod finde ich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, also hier kommt das Video nur komplett geschrottet an (Chrome). Bild läuft viel zu schnell, Ton normal, irgendwann geht gar nichts mehr! 
Testweise beliebige andere Videos (in beliebiger Auflösung) probiert, z.B. das Promo-Video der Mod in meinem vorigen Post, keinerlei Probleme.

edit: Im IE läuft das Video korrekt. Muss man nicht verstehen.


----------



## T'PAU (21. November 2015)

Vom ITC Calibra 1996 gibt's ein Update:

Opel Calibra ITC v0.9 20.11.2015
-all textures dds
-car shadows fix(resize/scale)
-add brake NRM
-frontbumper mesh upgrade,all skin fix(driver names up/down,mesh)
-improve wents
-add 2 model of exhaust(full and half)
-car physic optimalize(reduce cpu usage)
-gas/brake pedal animation no longer avaidable(over 100% cpu usage on slower PC)
-add cockpit_LR + LOD
-showroom IN/OUT car now working
-showroom new preview's
-rim material improve...


[emoji3]


----------



## msdd63 (21. November 2015)

T´PAU Ich benutze schon immer Firefox. Nie Probleme.


----------



## iKimi22 (23. November 2015)

Formel 3 Mod von RSR ist absolute King von den Mods. Beste Qualität egal welcher Bereich. Geiler als der Tattuus zugleich.
Opel Calibra ist schneller als jeder GT3 Renner, bin verdammt überrascht wie krank schnell der ist.
Passt das so? Gute Qualität


----------



## Modmaster (25. November 2015)

Da können wir uns auf was freuen, bevor das Jahr zu Ende geht 



> "Marco Massarutto told in a video posted by ACItaly that within *this  week* would be released 1.3.5 with Audi R8 Plus and some features about  multiplayer latency.
> 
> About half of December will be released Dream Pack 3 with Brands Hatch  laser scan and 7 new cars: Lotus 25 di Jim Clark, la Lotus 72 D, la  McLaren 650 GT3, la Mercedes AMG GT3, la 500 Abarth Assetto Corsa e la  Ford Escord Mk.1 (I missed last one).
> 
> ...


----------



## DARPA (25. November 2015)

Brands Hatch


----------



## norse (25. November 2015)

Hab es mir gerade geholt und bin vorher nur PCars und Dirt Rally gefahren und muss sagen ... GEIL!  Also PCars find ich nicht so anspruchsvoll wie das Spiel ... UNd die Mods, wahnsinn!
Dafür geb ich gerne mal einen € mehr aus! Und auf den Ford Escort freu ich mich schon richitg


----------



## Neawoulf (25. November 2015)

Schön, dass da auch noch mehr alte Autos kommen. Lotus 25, Lotus 72, Ford Escort Mk1 (hoffentlich der RS 1600 oder RS 2000) ... gefällt mir! Solche Autos machen mir einfach viel mehr Spaß, als moderne Downforce-Monster, die für mehrere G Grip haben, den beim Übertreten des Limits aber sofort komplett verlieren.


----------



## ak1504 (25. November 2015)

*Assetto Corsa v1.3.5 update is now available!*

25. NOVEMBER    - LUCA
Changelog: 

1.3.5 
- New Audi R8 V10 Plus bonus car 
- Fixed Nissan GT-R Nismo fuel gauge 
- Fixed Mercedes SLS GT3 default tyre texture 
- Fixed Lamborghini Huracan GT3 Hard tyres name, causing issue on MP tyre compound restriction 
- acServer: fixed issue with timing who caused session skipping 
- ksEditor: Added fuel and brakes script tools 
- Corrected Alfa Romeo 4c alignment and setup values 
- Eliminated wrong tags from Ford GT40 
- Works on the tyre heating model continues with new surface rolling heat generation on some cars 
- Performance optimization on car multithread physics 
- New improved smoothing and "anti lag" systems for both client and server


----------



## Neawoulf (25. November 2015)

Das ging ja alles schneller, als ich dachte mit dem Audi. Was mich ein wenig am Auto stört: Das Force Feedback ist, obwohl es nicht übersteuert, für einen modernen Straßenwagen schon sehr stark, finde ich.

 Wenn dann auch bald noch das neue Dreampack kommt, komme ich mal wieder nicht vom Lenkrad weg


----------



## ak1504 (26. November 2015)

Dann runter regeln. Numpad +,-


----------



## IJOJOI (26. November 2015)

Weiß jemand, wie das Allradsystem in AC simuliert ist?
Konnte auf die schnelle nichts im AC forum finden.
Ist eine "dynamische" Kraftverteilung je nach Fahrsituation vorhanden, oder liegen immer beispielsweise 50/50 an?


----------



## HordyH (26. November 2015)

Ich glaube das Verteilerdifferential wird auch simuliert bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## T'PAU (26. November 2015)

1.3.6
- Audi R8 V10 Plus cockpit changeable brake balance disabled
- Tweaked Alfa Romeo GTA default setup
- Ferrari F458 S3 on *V6 tyres* and small electronic diff tweaks
- Client side anti-lag improvements
- Removed chatty debug log messages in MP
- Tweaked "default" Post Processing effect

Interessant, sind wir jetzt schon bei Reifenmodell V6 angekommen? Dachte es wurden erst alle Autos _mühsam_ auf V5 umgestellt.


----------



## dsdenni (26. November 2015)

Habt ihr ne Ahnung wie man "Cockpit operated Turbo(s) einstellen kann? Finde in den Optionen nix


----------



## T'PAU (26. November 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Habt ihr ne Ahnung wie man "Cockpit operated Turbo(s) einstellen kann? Finde in den Optionen nix


Meinst du die Turbo-Stufen, die man z.B. Beim Lotus 98T einstellen kann? Falls es nicht geändert wurde, die Tasten 0 - 9 über den Buchstaben.


----------



## ak1504 (26. November 2015)

Bei AC haut auch nix mehr hin wenn man so den Update Thread liest... Scheinbar wird da auch mehr gebastelt als alles andere mittlerweile...


----------



## msdd63 (27. November 2015)

Hab mal schnell ne Runde mit dem Neuen gedreht. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zT0HB78dep4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (28. November 2015)

Hmm, irgendwie komisch. Bisher liefen eigentlich alle Videos über Chrome perfekt, nur deine funktionieren nicht msdd63! 
Ich kann doch nicht der einzige sein bei dem das so ist?
Dem Intro nach zu urteilen erstellst du die Videos mit Windows Movie Maker (wie ich auch), oder? Mit welchen Einstellungen speicherst du sie ab? Müsste ja custom-made sein, da 60fps.
Funzt Afterburner bei dir nun wieder mit AC, oder benutzt du Shadowplay?  Nimmst du mit genau 60fps auf oder mit 59,x?
Ich wollte evtl. mal versuchen, diesen Video-Bug nachzustellen. 

Eine sehr schöne historische Strecke, die von der Landschaft her ein wenig an Zandvoort erinnert, ist der Bridgehampton Race Circuit.
In der neuen Version 1.0 ist eine Sommer- und Herbst-Version enthalten, mit entsprechender Laubfärbung! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msdd63 (29. November 2015)

Tolle Mod finde ich. Leider gibt es in der Cockpitperspektive nur den Fahrer und sonst nichts.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OoFMP7l1FAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## msdd63 (29. November 2015)

Komisch das du solche Probleme mit Chrome hast.
Richtig, ich erstelle meine Videos mit dem Movie Maker. Ich benutzte die Standardeinstellungnen.
Der Afterburner funktioniert nicht mehr mit AC. Ich benutze jetzt Shadowplay, bin aber nicht richtig zufrieden. Das komische ist, wenn ich eine Aufnahme gemacht habe und eine zweite machen will nimmt Shadowplay nicht auf. Erst wenn ich Shadowplay neu starte kann ich eine Aufnahme machen. Afterburner ist deutlich besser.
ich nehme mit 60FPS auf.


----------



## T'PAU (29. November 2015)

Ach so, dachte die YT-Videos wären 60fps. Weil dafür muss man sich ja erst eine "benutzerdefinierte Einstellung" beim abspeichern im WMM erstellen.
Welche _Standardeinstellung_ denn? "Android (1080p)", "Windows 8 (1080p)"?
Vielleicht liegt da der Hund begraben, 60fps nach 30fps konvertieren. Naja, genau wird man's wohl nicht klären können 

Hmm, mehrere Aufnahmen hintereinander hab ich mit Shadowplay noch nicht probiert.


----------



## msdd63 (30. November 2015)

"1080p für hochauflösende Anzeige".  Ich war noch nie in den Benutzerdefinierten Eisntellungen und habe gerade gesehen das die Einstellungen ja ziemlich bescheiden sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe die gerade geändert. Da sollte die Qualität dann besser sein. Ich habe auch noch "Video Studio X8" von Corel auf dem Rechner, ich hatte aber noch keine Zeit mich damit zu befassen.


----------



## Modmaster (4. Dezember 2015)

Am 15.12 kommt das Dream Pack 3  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pBIlPF4W3g8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Dezember 2015)

Kunos gibt in letzter Zeit ja echt Gas mit neuem Content und Patches. Gefällt mir!

Laut Trailer scheint der letzte Wagen im neuen Dreampack 3 DLC dann wohl der Lamborghini Gallardo zu sein. Am meisten freue ich mich aber auf Lotus 25, Lotus 72D und den Ford Escort Mk1.


----------



## ak1504 (5. Dezember 2015)

Ich seh da nur schon nen 3. DLC und der MP läuft noch immer nicht lag frei... Ich denke diesmal werde ich nichts investieren...


----------



## T'PAU (5. Dezember 2015)

Nagel mich jetzt nicht fest, aber irgendwo im Kunos-Forum ("From the Facebook" Thread?) hab ich grad gestern gelesen, dass sie gerade bei dieser Baustelle einen Durchbruch erzielt haben und es kaum abwarten können, das ganze in V1.4 einzubauen! 

Auf Kunos Fratzenbuch-Seite ist zu lesen, dass nächstes Jahr der *Audi TT Cup* für AC kommt! 
Ob die sich da wieder mit 'nem Modder zusammengetan haben, wie schon beim Lambo Miura oder der Shelby Cobra? 
Mal schauen was das so wird.


----------



## ak1504 (5. Dezember 2015)

Is das dann Durchbruch v2 ? 

AC 1.3.5 Netcode


----------



## T'PAU (7. Dezember 2015)

Nachdem ich schon Augenkrebs bei der noch in Arbeit befindlichen Indycar 2012 Mod (Kunos-Link) bekommen hab, ist jetzt die 2015er-Version von URD (Formula Pack AC) als Payware-Mod erschienen!
...da konnte ich dann einfach nicht mehr an mich halten!   
Das ist jetzt nicht gegen die Modder gerichtet, die machen sicherlich 'ne gute Arbeit!
Aber Sicherheits-Bestrebungen hin oder her, das sind keine Indycars mehr wie sie noch bis 2011 fuhren, sorry!

Ich dachte eigentlich die 2014er F1-Boliden seien an Hässlichkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten mit ihren Krüppelnasen, man lernt nie aus.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Dezember 2015)

Der komplette Inhalt des Dreampack 3 DLC wurde jetzt bekannt gegeben:

*Strecke: *
- Brands Hatch Circuit

*Fahrzeuge:*
- Abarth 500 Assetto Corse
- Ford Escort RS 1600
- Lamborghini Huracàn Super Trofeo
- McLaren 650S GT3
- Mercedes AMG GT GT3
- Lotus 25
- Lotus 72D
- Lamborghini Gallardo LP 570-4 Superleggera

Kosten soll das Paket 7,99 Euro

Quelle: Assetto Corsa - Dream Pack 3 Content Revealed | VirtualR - Sim Racing News


Ein paar Gerüchte:
- Eine neue Lizenz soll Ende des Monats bekannt gegeben werden (evtl. Aston Martin? Ich hoffe auf Porsche, da EA angeblich nächstes Jahr die Exklusivrechte verlieren soll)
- Es soll wohl diesen Monat weiteren kostenlosen Content geben. Möglicherweise die Corvette C7 Stingray (*edit* auf diesem Bild zu sehen, das zum Release des Audi R8 V10 Plus von Kunos auf Facebook veröffentlicht wurden) und Monza in der historischen 10 km Variante mit Steilkurven. Quellen hab ich dafür aber keine gefunden (*edit* Nur den oben verlinkten Screenshot als möglicher Hinweis), hab's lediglich in nem Youtubevideo gehört von jemandem, der für gewöhnlich recht gut informiert ist.


----------



## T'PAU (10. Dezember 2015)

Von Monza glaub ich das erst, wenn ich die Strecke sehe. Angeblich soll's ja Probleme geben wegen Rundenzählung bzw. Cheaten, wegen der gemeinsamen Start/Ziel-Gerade. Komisch nur dass es andere Spiele wie R-Factor oder Race '07 (und die Fantasie-Version von iRacing) hinbekommen haben, wenn auch teils nur als Mod-Strecke.
Die Start/Ziel-Gerade muss halt streckenbau-technisch im Editor geteilt werden. Mittig 'ne Hütchen-Reihe mit unsichtbarer Wand (die Hütchen wurden tatsächlich damals benutzt wie in alten Videos zu sehen), links Start/Ziel-Linie, fertig. Bin kein Strecken-Designer, aber diese Teilung von Start/Ziel kann nicht mal ein Tag dauern imho, zumal Kunos ja schon Monza '66 als Grundlage hat.
Jetzt wo neben dem Lotus 49 mit dem 25 noch so ein Klassiker kommt, muss die Strecke einfach mal fertig werden. 

Hoffentlich wird *das* bald Wirklichkeit (bissel geschummelt):  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Namaker (10. Dezember 2015)

Für Grand Prix Legends gibts auch ne Modstrecke mit Steilkurve, und das ist aus dem letzten Jahrtausend


----------



## stoepsel (16. Dezember 2015)

Update hat die GT2 Reifenabnutzung stark verändert. Grafik is auch wesentlich besser geworden.
Kollidionsabfrage is zwar besser geworden, aber immer noch nicht so ganz perfekt.
Das Dreampack ist für den Preis absolut geil! 
Sehr schöne Autos mit Funpotenzial! 
Unbedingt kaufen! 
Das Display der C7R hat sich auch leicht geändert... Mal zur Info ...


----------



## msdd63 (17. Dezember 2015)

Lotus 72D @ Monza





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DZ05EZRZfgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## stoepsel (17. Dezember 2015)

Ein Rennfahrerkollege hat mal ein Video mit dem neuen Escort auf Brandy gemacht...

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=dRk_c4b6DRU


----------



## msdd63 (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich war mit dem Ford mal in Imola unterwegs. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xkIboMjTLJk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (19. Dezember 2015)

Assetto Corsa | Dream Pack 3 | Mercedes AMG GT3 @ Brands Hatch 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ro721hHoFJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## msdd63 (20. Dezember 2015)

BMW Z4 GT3 @ Brands Hatch GP





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ZGo7FgSm4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## msdd63 (23. Dezember 2015)

Mercedes-Benz AMG GT3 @ Nürburgring GP





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HHziNFT4XQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## msdd63 (24. Dezember 2015)

An Heiligabend eine Formel Mod. Frohes Fest Euch allen! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=klfK7JBL5ko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## msdd63 (29. Dezember 2015)

Die Mod ist noch fehlerhaft, siehe Lenkrad und die fehlenden Hände. Aber interssant.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=di5C5XcND9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## msdd63 (30. Dezember 2015)

Spielberg, super Mod!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ysGvA1-7qL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (30. Dezember 2015)

Fahrzeugdynamik beim anbremsen 0,0 lol... Das sieht sehr merkwürdig aus... @1:00


----------



## T'PAU (30. Dezember 2015)

@msdd63
Benutzt du 'nen Custom PP-Filter? Jedenfalls sieht's nach dem _Black-Spectator-Bug_ (seit AC 1.4) aus, siehe um 2:14 rum im Spielberg-Video.
Hab ich schon ein paar mal was im Kunos-Forum gelesen, im Zusammenhang mit PP-Filtern von Moddern. Hab in den letzten Tagen aber noch nicht verfolgt, ob es da schon 'ne Lösung gibt. 

edit:
Ist mir aber nur in deinem Spielberg-Video aufgefallen, ist vieleicht doch was anderes.


----------



## stoepsel (31. Dezember 2015)

Meinen geliebten S1-Dynamic PP-Filter kann ich zur Zeit auch nicht mehr nutzen, weil der viel zu dunkel geworden ist. Nutze keine PP-Mods!
Fahre jetzt PP-Default


----------



## Neawoulf (31. Dezember 2015)

stoepsel schrieb:


> Meinen geliebten S1-Dynamic PP-Filter kann ich zur Zeit auch nicht mehr nutzen, weil der viel zu dunkel geworden ist. Nutze keine PP-Mods!
> Fahre jetzt PP-Default



In der jeweiligen PP-Config-Datei (...Steam\steamapps\common\assettocorsa\system\cfg\ppfilters\S1-Dynamic.ini) kannst du die Helligkeit selbst einstellen:

[AUTO_EXPOSURE]
ENABLED=1
DELAY=0  ; delay in seconds for auto exp to adjust
MIN=*0.1*  ; min auto exposure _<--- (= minimale Belichtung)_
MAX=*0.7* ; max auto exposure _<--- (= maximale Belichtung)_
TARGET=*0.28* ; target average brigthness that auto exp is trying to achieve (0 -> 1) <--- _(= durchschnittliche Helligkeit)_
INFLUENCED_BY_GLARE=0 

Experimentiere mit den Werten einfach mal ein bisschen rum, bis es dir gefällt. Zur Sicherheit mach aber vorher ne Kopie der Datei, damit sie nicht weg ist, wenn du versehentlich irgendwas völlig durcheinander bringt.


----------



## Neawoulf (31. Dezember 2015)

Endlich hat Kunos seinen dicken Sack geöffnet, einen kleinen Rückblick auf das Jahr 2015 geschrieben und viele Neuigkeiten bekanntgegeben, die im neuen Jahr kommen werden:

- Boxenstopps für den Singleplayer-Modus
- Vollständiger Oculus Rift Support zum Release 
- Vorhandene Features werden feingeschliffen


Neue Strecken:
- Red Bull Ring/A1 Ring (lasergescannt)
- Monza 10 km & Monza Junior
- Historic Silverstone
- Ältere Strecken sollten überarbeitet werden, um alle auf ein einheitliches Qualitätsniveau zu bringen


42 neue Autos, darunter unter anderem folgende Audi-Modelle:
- Audi R8 LMS Ultra 2016
- Audi R18 E-Tron
- Audi TT VLN 2014
- Audi TT CUP 2015
- Audi A1 S1
- Audi Sport Quattro S1 E2
- Audi TT 2015

Neue Marke: Maserati! Ein genaues Modell wurde nicht genannt, wird aber wohl unter anderem ein F1 Wagen aus den 50ern sein.

Japanische Autos:
- Toyota Celica
- Toyota Supra
- Toyota AE86
- Toyota TS040 Hybrid
- Nissan Skyline GT-R R34
- Nissan 350Z Nismo 2015 (Anmerkung von mir: Ist der 350Z nicht inzwischen durch den 370Z ersetzt worden?)

Neue italienische Autos von Alfa Romeo und Ferrari. Details wurden noch keine genannt.

Britische Autos:
- McLaren 570LS (Anmerkung von mir: Ich nehme an, es ist der 570S gemeint. Kunos nimmt es leider mit den Namen manchmal nicht so genau)
- McLaren P1 GTR

Neue Marke Praga Cars! Tschechische Sportwagenmarke, die einen einsitzigen Leichtbau-Sportwagen mit offenbar viel Downforce entwickelt. Sieht aus wie eine Mischung aus Radical Sportwagen und LaFerrari. Folgendes Modell wird kommen:
- Praga R1R




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Dinge, an denen man arbeitet:
- Formula SAE Serie
- Assetto Corsa PRO (Anmerkung von mir: Keine Ahnung, was das sein soll)

Folgende Fahrzeuge befinden sich quasi in der "Endmontage" und werden wohl kostenlos als Bonus Content für alle kommen:
- Ford Mustang 2015
- Corvette C7 Stingray 2015

Außerdem wird es eine "kleine" Überraschung geben. Ich nehme an, es ist die Strecke gemeint, die auf dem Bild mit der Corvette und dem Mustang zu sehen ist. Eine Hillclimb-Strecke? Evtl. Pikes Peak?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wahrscheinlich hab ich noch einiges vergessen (z. B. Details zur Konsolenversion, Zeit wird gerade knapp), aber hier kann jeder nachlesen, was noch kommen wird:

Quelle: 2015 and beyond | Assetto Corsa


----------



## rolli (31. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab Auto-Exposure einfach mal ausgeschaltet.
Diese ständige Überbelichtung ging mir echt auf den Zeiger. Da verschwinden ja sämtliche Farben.

Soll das eigentlich  realistisch sein?
Also ich hab beim Autofahren mit meinen eigenen Augen noch keine Über- oder Unterbelichtung gesehen. 
Aber das Problem haben ja viele moderne Spiele.


----------



## Neawoulf (31. Dezember 2015)

rolli schrieb:


> Ich hab Auto-Exposure einfach mal ausgeschaltet.
> Diese ständige Überbelichtung ging mir echt auf den Zeiger. Da verschwinden ja sämtliche Farben.
> 
> Soll das eigentlich  realistisch sein?
> ...



Deine Augen nehmen ja auch einen VIEL größeren Kontrastumfang wahr, als ein Bildschirm je anzeigen können wird. Ich bin aber auch kein Fan von Auto-Exposure. Hab's bei mir auf nen festen Wert eingestellt und nutze SweetFX, um trotzdem ein wenig mehr Kontrast und Helligkeit ins Bild zu bringen. Auto-Exposure ist hauptsächlich ein Effekt, der die gleiche Funktion bei Kameras simulieren soll. Nervig wird's dann, wenn es ständig hoch- und runterregeln muss oder ganz einfach nicht richtig funktioniert und das Bild zu hell oder zu dunkel wird.


----------



## rolli (31. Dezember 2015)

Ein gutes Stichwort, es soll eine Kamera simulieren.
Ich will von AC aber nur, dass es Autofahren simuliert. 

Danke jedenfalls für den Tipp mit der Config-Datei.


----------



## iKimi22 (2. Januar 2016)

Um Bezug auf @Neawoulf's Post zu nehmen.

Ich bin sehr froh, dass wir den ersten Diesel begrüßen können, bin mal gespannt wie der R18 dabei klingen wird. Jeder weiß ja, dass da Kunos beim Sound noch deutlich steigern kann^^
Zudem kriegen wir einen schönen 5Zyl Audi TT VLN laut google. Die 4 Zyl Varianten naja - wer braucht die schon

Maserati: Es gibt ein Rennwagen, den muss man haben sonst lohnt die gesamte Lizenz net: Maserati MC12 GT1

Mclaren 570LS --> könnte eher LT passen, im Internet findet man Spekulatius:
First McLaren Sports Series Member Is The 570S Coupe: Official

Ja Ferrari ist doch klar Leute. Ihr seht den Mclaren P1 GTR, was passt da bestens: Ferrari LaFerrari FXX K 
Beim Rest wird es spannend, gibt ja haufen geiles Zeug. F12, 488, 458 Speciale, etc.

R34 bin ich enttäuscht, so der hässlichste von allen 3. R32 und R33 sehen einfach stimmiger aus!

Streckenmäßig nicht schlecht, irgendwann braucht man aber was außerhalb Europas..


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. Januar 2016)

Ich bin auch extrem gespannt auf den R18 (sowie den Toyota).
Nichts für ungut aber auf Dauer ist mir ein GT3 auf Strecken wie Spa oder LeMans einfach zu langsam. 

Was Maserati angeht: Neben dem GT1 gab es noch ein brutales Kundenfahrzeug (Corsa), welches in etwa auf Ferrari FXX Niveau liegt.
Und auch der MC12 als Serienfahrzeug wäre spannend.
Zusätzlich hat Maserati früher Formel 1 Fahrzeuge produziert (z.B. 250F).

Zum Thema Nissan: Für mich ist der R34 einfach der schönste Skyline. Das liegt bestimmt auch daran, dass dieser schon alleine wegen Two Fast Two Furious bei mir im Gedächtnis hängen geblieben ist. 

Bei den Strecken wäre es wirklich mal Zeit für etwas außerhalb Europas.
Fuji, Suzuka, Macau, Shanghai, Sonoma, Daytona, Sebring, Laguna Seca...


Was ich mir jedoch brennend gewünscht hätte: Die *PORSCHE* Lizenz. 
Wenn nach 2016 wieder der falsche Publisher die exklusive Lizenz die Hände bekommt, dann ist der Besenstiel den ich virtuell fressen werde mein geringsten Problem.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Januar 2016)

Der Maserati 250F wurde ja auch mehr oder weniger auch schon angekündigt. Ich hoffe aber auch, dass da noch mehr von der Lizenz kommt. Ein MC12 ist da eigentlich schon Pflicht.

Beim Nissan bin ich ehrlich gesagt froh, dass es der R34 wird. Ich mochte weder die meisten seiner Vorgänger, noch den Nachfolger besonders. Wobei ich ältere (1970er Jahre) Autos aus Japan deutlich schöner fand, als 80er, 90er und neuer. Zum Beispiel der Skyline GT-R von 1972. Das ist für mich (neben dem Mazda RX-3) eines, der schönsten Autos, die je in Japan das Licht der Welt erblickt haben. Natürlich bin ich kein echter Kenner japanischer Autos und habe daher viele auch noch nicht gesehen, aber der 1972er Skyline GT-R ist in meinen Augen ne echt Schönheit.

Was Porsche angeht (hab auch drauf gehofft, vor allem aufgrund der Gerüchte, dass der Exklusivvertrag mit EA dieses Jahr endet) gebe ich nicht auf. Vielleicht kommt die Lizenz ja noch, vielleicht auch nächstes Jahr? Wenn da nichts käme (gerne auch für andere Rennsimulationen) wäre das ein echter Verlust für die Simracing-Welt. Kaum ein anderer Hersteller hat so einen fetten Katalog an Renn- und Straßenautos, die Simracing-tauglich wären.


----------



## T'PAU (4. Januar 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Neue Strecken:
> - Red Bull Ring/A1 Ring (lasergescannt)
> *- Monza 10 km & Monza Junior*
> - Historic Silverstone
> - Ältere Strecken sollten überarbeitet werden, um alle auf ein einheitliches Qualitätsniveau zu bringen


Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob Kunos Monza 10km ohne irgendwelche _Tricks_ wie Mauern oder Leitplanken zur Teilung der Start/Ziel-Geraden hinbekommt, wie es in einigen Spielen zu sehen ist.
Ich wusste doch, dass ich schonmal irgendwo 'ne "richtige" Version dieser Strecke gesehen hab, ohne irgendwelchen Firlefanz, einfach mit 'ner durchgezogenen Linie, die die Gerade teilt.
Bei rFactor 2 wurde es so umgesetzt und scheint da bestens zu funktionieren!
Cheaten sollte man ja durch Trigger o.ä. verhindern können, also erst wenn alle Trigger (Zwischenzeiten) durchfahren wurden, zählt die Runde. 

War vor längerer Zeit von Kunos nicht auch mal Historic-Spa angekündigt worden? Hört man irgendwie nichts mehr von.


----------



## msdd63 (5. Januar 2016)

Heiße Mod!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RQNkYScbxYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (5. Januar 2016)

Da kommt eine interessante Fantasie-Rennstrecke auf uns zu: _Lakeview Raceway_
Soll bis auf ein paar kleine Grafik-Tweaks, sowie AI-Linie und Kameras fast fertig sein. Das Video macht Lust auf mehr! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v-T-OedriFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (5. Januar 2016)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Da kommt eine interessante Fantasie-Rennstrecke auf uns zu: _Lakeview Raceway_


Erinnert mich optisch ein bisschen an den RaceRoom Raceway aus R3E.


----------



## Useful (6. Januar 2016)

Hi an alle, vielleicht kann mir jemand hier weiterhelfen. Habe mir AC im Steam Sale gekauft und habe auch gesehen dass man dort 'nen Polo WRC fahren kann. Meine Frage, wo gibt es das Ding? Ist das ein Mod? Habe schon alle Dream-Packs durchgeguckt aber auch irgendwie nichts gefunden. Oder habe ich Tomaten auf den Augen?  Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## T'PAU (6. Januar 2016)

@e_r_n_i_e
Jap, hat der Macher im Kunos-Forum auch geschrieben, dass er von dieser R3E-Strecke inspiriert wurde. 

Mich hat das ganze auf dem ersten Blick an eine Mischung aus Paul Ricard und Lake Louise (Kurzanbindung ) erinnert. 

@Useful
Guggst du...
Einen Citroen DS3 von den gleichen Machern gibt's auch!


----------



## Useful (6. Januar 2016)

Danke, werde ich die Tage mal ausprobieren


----------



## T'PAU (8. Januar 2016)

Von der Strecke_ LuccaRing_ gibt's 'ne neue Version 0.9, die stark überarbeitet wurde. U.a. neue Boxen-Anlage, bessere Performance, kürzere Ladezeit usw.
Es gibt die "normale" SD-Version (Racedepartment) und gegen eine kleine _Spende_ die HD-Version, für die man aber schon etwas Dampf unter der Haube haben sollte.
Die SD-Version sieht aber auch ganz hübsch aus. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eAmfS5ZfJm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (10. Januar 2016)

Assetto Corsa | Audi Sport quattro @ Newbury 2006







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nwAW4I3YmS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (10. Januar 2016)

Bilde ich mir das nur ein, oder stimmt bei der Newbury-Strecke irgendwas mit den Proportionen nicht? Onboard sieht noch alles ok aus, aber mit den Strecken-Kameras sieht das Auto viel zu klein bzw. die Strecke und Umgebung zu gross aus.


----------



## ak1504 (10. Januar 2016)

Wenn der Ersteller keine Ahnung oder keine Lust hat sehen die Cams eben so aus...  Oder er will das so haben... Denke das FoV is zu hoch... Man kann die in AC auch selbst erstellen was dann mal locker 2 Tage dauern kann und soviel Zeit habe ich nicht zur Verfügung...

Sieht schon komisch aus ja


----------



## msdd63 (11. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=65UJl2CFLkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## msdd63 (11. Januar 2016)

Zukunftsmodell 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XliIRIw4lX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Januar 2016)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Dreirad


Hat nur leider 4 Räder.


----------



## msdd63 (12. Januar 2016)

Richtig, war der falsche Kommentar zum richtigen Video.


----------



## msdd63 (12. Januar 2016)

Kaffeefahrt im Dreirad. Man beachte die leicht glühenden Auspuffrohre.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0IjUDBEWPQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Agrend7 (12. Januar 2016)

Ich habe mir das Spiel auch zugelegt und Spiele gerne Rennspiele (vorher auf X360 und PS4) und spiele auch weiterhin mit dem Controller. 

Und irgendwie finde ich, dass Assetto Corsa sehr lieblos wirkt, als ob die Entwickler nicht so richtig Lust hätten. Dieses Gefühl hatte ich bei Project Cars, Forza Motorsport, Need for Speed usw. nicht. Ich finde bei Assetto Corsa fehlt das gewisse etwas. 

Was denkt ihr dazu?

Ak1504 kann es sein, dass du eine Xbox hast? Wenn ja, dann sind wir Freunde  und haben meine ich auch mal gezockt. Kommt ir sehr bekannt vor der Name.


----------



## IJOJOI (12. Januar 2016)

Agrend7 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Spiel auch zugelegt und Spiele gerne Rennspiele (vorher auf X360 und PS4) und spiele auch weiterhin mit dem Controller.
> 
> Und irgendwie finde ich, dass Assetto Corsa sehr lieblos wirkt, als ob die Entwickler nicht so richtig Lust hätten. Dieses Gefühl hatte ich bei Project Cars, Forza Motorsport, Need for Speed usw. nicht. Ich finde bei Assetto Corsa fehlt das gewisse etwas.
> 
> ...


Sicher nicht "lieblos" nur eben weniger "Bling Bling" 
Die Liebe steckt bei AC eher in der Physikengine.


----------



## ak1504 (13. Januar 2016)

Agrend7 schrieb:


> Ak1504 kann es sein, dass du eine Xbox hast?



GT= x Ak1504 x


----------



## Agrend7 (13. Januar 2016)

GT = Polozura  japp wir sind auf der Xbox befreundet, habe mal eben nachgeschaut. Also auch ein alter Rennhase hier.


----------



## ak1504 (13. Januar 2016)

Ja der Name sagt mir was 

Nach Forza 4 bin ich auf PC gewechselt und fahr hauptsächlich da aber hab seit über nem Jahr auch ne One... Zu viele geile Sachen in Forza die es sonst nirgends gibt...


----------



## Agrend7 (13. Januar 2016)

Ich habe das System zur PS4 gewechselt und mir nebenbei noch einen PC zugelegt. Aber vom Controller kriegt mich nichts los, irgendwie fehlt mir das Popometer am PC mit dem Lenkrad. 
Wenn ich ein Lenkrad fühlen will steige ich deshalb ins echte Auto  

Project Cars auf der PS4 macht mir aber irgendwie mehr Spaß, ich finde es wirkt "runder" aber vielleicht werde ich mit kommenden Patches und dem PS4 Release von Assetto Corsa noch warm mit dem Spiel. Da wird sich ja sicherlich noch einiges tun


----------



## ak1504 (13. Januar 2016)

Achso na dann kannst mich auch bei Steam adden... Kann man da mal chatten bei Gelegenheit... Gleicher Nick wie hier... 

Ne vom Lenkrad krieg mich nur noch Forza weg aber auch nur weil da das FFB so mies is ^^


----------



## DARPA (16. Januar 2016)

Mich quälen im Moment 2 Sachen:

1. Ist es irgendwie möglich, die Menüsteuerung aufs Lenkrad zu legen (G27), so dass man keine Maus mehr braucht? Zocke AC inzwischen am TV und muss jedesmal ausm Sitz raus und zum Schreibtisch samt PC laufen, um das Menü zu bedienen. 

2. Die Qualität der Schatten auf der Strecke nervt mich sehr. Besonders auf der Nordschleife ist das sehr auffällig. Die Schatten sehen einfach kagge aus und versauen die ganze Atmosphäre. Gibts dafür Abhilfe in Form von Einstellungen, ini-Tweaking, Mods oder was auch immer? Hab aktuell nur die Real Graphics Mod samt SweetFX installiert.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (17. Januar 2016)

DARPA schrieb:


> Mich quälen im Moment 2 Sachen:
> 
> 1. Ist es irgendwie möglich, die Menüsteuerung aufs Lenkrad zu legen (G27), so dass man keine Maus mehr braucht? Zocke AC inzwischen am TV und muss jedesmal ausm Sitz raus und zum Schreibtisch samt PC laufen, um das Menü zu bedienen.


 Funkmaus FTW


----------



## DARPA (18. Januar 2016)

Stimmt, man kann ja mehrere Mäuse gleichzeitig anschließen. Perfekt, danke. Manchmal kanns so einfach sein


----------



## ak1504 (18. Januar 2016)

Assetto Corsa | Oreca FLM09 @ Watkins Glen







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UUFaLJ75_LA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (20. Januar 2016)

Neue Infos zur Konsolenversion, UI und Lizenzen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sFjl-qCpjN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier mal ein Ausschnitt, wo er durch die Carlist scrollt. Man sieht schon die ein oder anderen neuen Fahrzeuge.

GameReactor​

Und der Trailer für die Konsolen :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ql6ERnlKPss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Januar 2016)

Gnaaaah, 488 GTB, ich hatte so sehr auf den 458 Speciale gehofft! Der 458 Italia ist mein Lieblings-Supersportler im Spiel und der braucht meiner Meinung nach eigentlich nicht viel mehr Leistung. Der Speciale als dynamischere, rennstreckentauglichere Variante mit Saugmotor hätte mir da besser gefallen. Ich befürchte, dass die 670 PS vom 488 fast schon zu viel sein könnten. Aber vielleicht irre ich mich und der 488 macht ja tatsächlich noch mehr Spaß. Trotzdem toll, was ich da sehe, 'n alter Abarth 595 SS und ein Ferrari FXXK (damit ist der Spielkamerad für den P1 GTR endlich offiziell!), da macht sich schon wieder Vorfreude breit.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (21. Januar 2016)

Ich kann verstehen, dass du Saugermotoren magst.
Aber warum zu viel Leistung?

Wenn du dich an solche Kisten nicht hinwagst, dann ist das alles eine Sache der Übung/Können.
Ich bin in Assetto Corsa nach release des Mazda 787B damit auch sehr gerne über die Nordschleife geflogen (wobei wenn ich ehrlich bin, war ich nach 3-4 Runden am Stück durchgeschwitzt und fertig ohne Ende...aber geil war´s ).

Bei mir ist es sogar so, dass ich mich ungern in moderne Fahrzeuge unter 400 PS setze, da mir das dann ohne G-Kräfte einfach zu langsam und anspruchslos ist.

Und zum Thema Turbo: Ich finde Turbos teilweise in Spielen noch reizvoller als normale Fahrzeuge, da man mit dem Turboloch/Ladedruck richtig spielen kann.
Vor allem in R3E liebe ich beispielsweise den Zakspeed Capri.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Januar 2016)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Ich kann verstehen, dass du Saugermotoren magst.
> Aber warum zu viel Leistung?
> 
> Wenn du dich an solche Kisten nicht hinwagst, dann ist das alles eine Sache der Übung/Können.
> ...



Ich mag halt am liebsten Autos im mittleren Leistungsbereich. Möglichst leicht, Saugmotoren ... finde ich vom Fahren her einfach spaßiger, als irgendwelche Hypercars mit 700 PS und mehr. Klar, die Hypercars sind schneller und die sind meist auch trotz der hohen Leistung noch gut fahrbar, aber rein vom Fahrerlebnis her macht mir ein McLaren P1 oder LaFerrari deutlich weniger Spaß, als z. B. der Escort RS 1600, der X-Bow oder eben der Ferrari 458 Italia, der für mich in Sachen Leistung/Gewicht/Fahrdynamik der am angenehmsten zu fahrende Supersportler in Assetto Corsa ist. Ich bin da nicht so ein großer Fan von massig Downforce und Leistung. Weniger ist für mich manchmal mehr.

Die G-Kräfte hab ich zwar logischerweise auch nicht, aber ich hab 'n Oculus Rift DK2, damit kriege ich auch mit "langsamen" Fahrzeugen genug Geschwindigkeitsgefühl, da ich in Sachen Field of View nicht so eingeschränkt bin und nicht an die Größe und Entfernung zum Monitor gebunden bin. Das macht schon ne Menge aus, finde ich.

Aber so'n paar Group 5 Turbomonster könnte ich in Assetto Corsa auch noch gebrauchen. Wäre mir 1000x lieber, als irgendwelche modernen Openwheeler oder GT3 Fahrzeuge.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (21. Januar 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Aber so'n paar Group 5 Turbomonster könnte ich in Assetto Corsa auch noch gebrauchen.


Die werden kommen -> DRM Revival Mod for Assetto Corsa


----------



## IJOJOI (21. Januar 2016)

@Neawoulf

Du hast zuvor geschrieben, dass du einen 458 Speciale haben willst...
Dieser ist in der Form des Stage 3 Kits eingentlich schon im Spiel


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Januar 2016)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> @Neawoulf
> 
> Du hast zuvor geschrieben, dass du einen 458 Speciale haben willst...
> Dieser ist in der Form des Stage 3 Kits eingentlich schon im Spiel



Der Stage 3 Italia entspricht eher dem 458 Challenge. Mit der anderen Aerodynamik (vor allem am Unterboden, soweit ich weiß), deutlich weniger Gewicht (1200 kg bei 570 PS. Die Gewichtsreduzierung, die vor allem im Cockpit sichtbar ist, ist leider grafisch nicht umgesetzt worden) beim Challenge und Slicks ist das definitiv ein reinrassiger Rennwagen, während der 458 Speciale (1400 kg bei 605 PS) eher ein Tracktoy ist und eine Straßenzulassung hat. Der Challenge bzw. 458 Stage 3 ist zwar auch ein toller Wagen, aber nicht ganz das, was ich suche. Liegt mir einfach zu hart auf der Straße.


----------



## IJOJOI (21. Januar 2016)

Gut zu wissen!! 
Thx


----------



## T'PAU (30. Januar 2016)

Der Sareni Camaro hat ein Update bekommen: Anpassung an AC 1.4.3, Tyre-Model 6, Bugfix beim Kollisions-Modell. 

Die angeblich lasergescannte polnische Rennstrecke Poznan hat es zur Version _1.0 Alfa Public Release_ gebracht. Momentan nur ein Dropbox-DL vorhanden, auf Racedepartment wurde die Version noch nicht hochgeladen, da gibt's nur die ältere 0.9.1.


----------



## onlygaming (8. Februar 2016)

Kann man eigentlich einen Hamachi Server für 2 Leute machen? (Wollen paar Drags machen und möchten keinen Server mieten)

Ich meine mit dem Alten Server Manager mal einen gemacht zu haben aber mit dem neuen komm ich gar nicht klar.....

Kann mir vllt jmd helfen?


----------



## T'PAU (16. Februar 2016)

Von der Monsterstrecke _Lake Louise_ ist die Version 2.07 erschienen.
Die 23km Public-Version gibt's nun in vorwärts/rückwärts-Varianten und einen zusätzlichen 8km Loop.

Gegen eine kleine Spende gibt's die vollständige bis zu 50km lange Version! 

Racedepartment-Link (Achtung!! Bitte DL-Link aus der Beschreibung (runterscrollen) benutzen. Der RD-DL ist unvollständig, da gesplittet!)


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Februar 2016)

Ich hab mir mal die 50 km Version gegönnt. Schon sehr geil, die Strecke, vor allem für Straßenfahrzeuge. Zwar gibt es noch ein paar visuelle Glitches, wenn man mit sehr hohem Field of View fährt, aber ich hoffe mal, dass die im Laufe der Zeit gefixt werden.


----------



## T'PAU (20. Februar 2016)

Der Modder SandroX hat eine erste Beta seines 1967 Chevrolet Impala (_Supernatural_ ) released.
Schöner Klassiker zum cruisen und driften, wie man im Video sieht. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hWdB9Ehc5Ts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KaterTom (21. Februar 2016)

Ich habe noch nie eine Mod in AC installiert, aber bei dieser Strecke konnte ich nicht widerstehen und habe die full Version heruntergeladen. Jetzt brauche ich aber noch etwas Hilfe bei der Installation!


----------



## DARPA (21. Februar 2016)

Einfach den Hauptordner des Archivs ins Installverzeichnis von AC nach content\tracks kopieren


----------



## T'PAU (21. Februar 2016)

Freunde von Formel 1 Klassikern der späten Achtziger Jahre werden dieser Tage gleich mit zweimal dem gleichen (!) Gefährt beglückt, dem legendären *McLaren MP4/4* (1988 hat der 15 von 16 Rennen gewonnen!)! 
Gestern wurde die Version von MAK-Corp released und demnächst kommt noch einer von einem anderen Team (Kunos-Forum Link).

Schon lustig wie die Modder manchmal aneinander vorbei arbeiten. 
Hochwertig scheinen beide Versionen zu sein/zu werden.

Die releaste MAK-Corp Version:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OiEHwH42TD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eine wenige Tage alte Preview des anderen MP4/4:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6MsY5AMVUaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DARPA (22. Februar 2016)

Sehr geil


----------



## T'PAU (1. März 2016)

In der Entwicklung der LeMans-Strecke (Kunos-Forum) von Tiago Lima ist wieder Bewegung gekommen. In den letzten Wochen ist er fleißig am rumwerkeln, besonders grafisch (Bäume usw.).
Dürfte nicht mehr lang dauern bis zum Release. 

Hier ein aktuelles Video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FdfV1rg7TNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## msdd63 (2. März 2016)

Sieht super aus. Aber das Riesenrad steht an der völlig verkehrten Stelle.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (2. März 2016)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Aber das Riesenrad steht an der völlig verkehrten Stelle.


Nein, steht es nicht. 2015 stand das dort.
Schau mal dieses Video.


----------



## msdd63 (2. März 2016)

Tschuldigung  und danke für die Belehrung.


----------



## onlygaming (3. März 2016)

Sagt mal ich hab das Problem dass die Strecke so richtig Schlimm blendet kann man das irgendwie beheben?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist doch nicht normal  (Wenn ich aus dem Wagen mit der Kamera Third Person gehe ist es normal)


----------



## Neawoulf (3. März 2016)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Sagt mal ich hab das Problem dass die Strecke so richtig Schlimm blendet kann man das irgendwie beheben?
> 
> http://fs5.directupload.net/images/160303/9pcc5iwl.jpg Das ist doch nicht normal  (Wenn ich aus dem Wagen mit der Kamera Third Person gehe ist es normal)



Mit den page up und page dn Tasten kannst du die Helligkeit verstellen. Du kannst auch in den Post Process Dateien (assettocorsa\system\cfg\ppfilters) die Filter anpassen (AUTO_EXPOSURE), damit du es nicht jedes mal wieder von Hand verstellen musst. Ich persönlich nutze die Einstellungen MIN=0.25, MAX=0.25 und TARGET=0.26, die irgendwie im Laufe der Zeit entstanden sind. Mit den Einstellungen gibt es allerdings keine autmatische Anpassung der Belichtung mehr. Probier mit den drei Werten einfach mal ein wenig rum (vorher Sicherheitskopie der Datei nicht vergessen!). Auch andere Wetterdateien (auf Racedepartment gibt es einige schöne Presets, z. B. "Natural Graphics Mod"), die an der Helligkeit herumschrauben, damit es schöner aussieht.

Wenn allerdings alle anderen Strecken bei dir ok aussehen (die Strecke auf dem Screenshot ist bekannt dafür, dass sie zu hell sind), würde ich einfach nur einen neuen ppfilter für eben diese Strecke erstellen. Einfach den Filter, den du sonst nutzt, kopieren, einen eigenen Namen geben und die AUTO_EXPOSURE Werte solange anpassen, bis es passt. Für alle anderen Strecken kannst du dann die Filter nutzen, die du auch sonst nutzt.


----------



## onlygaming (3. März 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Mit den page up und page dn Tasten kannst du die Helligkeit verstellen. Du kannst auch in den Post Process Dateien (assettocorsa\system\cfg\ppfilters) die Filter anpassen (AUTO_EXPOSURE), damit du es nicht jedes mal wieder von Hand verstellen musst. Ich persönlich nutze die Einstellungen MIN=0.25, MAX=0.25 und TARGET=0.26, die irgendwie im Laufe der Zeit entstanden sind. Mit den Einstellungen gibt es allerdings keine autmatische Anpassung der Belichtung mehr. Probier mit den drei Werten einfach mal ein wenig rum (vorher Sicherheitskopie der Datei nicht vergessen!). Auch andere Wetterdateien (auf Racedepartment gibt es einige schöne Presets, z. B. "Natural Graphics Mod"), die an der Helligkeit herumschrauben, damit es schöner aussieht.
> 
> Wenn allerdings alle anderen Strecken bei dir ok aussehen (die Strecke auf dem Screenshot ist bekannt dafür, dass sie zu hell sind), würde ich einfach nur einen neuen ppfilter für eben diese Strecke erstellen. Einfach den Filter, den du sonst nutzt, kopieren, einen eigenen Namen geben und die AUTO_EXPOSURE Werte solange anpassen, bis es passt. Für alle anderen Strecken kannst du dann die Filter nutzen, die du auch sonst nutzt.



Okay vielen dank ist bei vielen Strecken so aber jetzt wo du es erwähnst ist es eher bei den Mod Strecken.


----------



## msdd63 (4. März 2016)

Seit gestern startet Assetto Corsa nicht mehr wenn mein G27 angeschlossen ist. Wenn das G27 nicht angeschlossen ist startet Asseto Corsa. Das selbe ist bei R3E der Fall. Nur Project Cars startet mit angeschlossenem G27. Kann das am letzten Windows Update liegen? Finde bei Google keine Lösung des Problems. Ich lies auch die lokalen Dateien von Steam prüfen.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (4. März 2016)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Seit gestern startet Assetto Corsa nicht mehr wenn mein G27 angeschlossen ist. Wenn das G27 nicht angeschlossen ist startet Asseto Corsa. Das selbe ist bei R3E der Fall. Nur Project Cars startet mit angeschlossenem G27. Kann das am letzten Windows Update liegen? Finde bei Google keine Lösung des Problems. Ich lies auch die lokalen Dateien von Steam prüfen.


Hast du den Logitech-Profiler laufen? Wenn ja, dann schließ/deaktiver den mal. Könnte evtl. die Lösung sein.

BTW .... bin persönlich der Meinung, dass diesen Profiler eh keiner braucht. Hatte auch mal ein G25 und einmal die globalen Einstellungen im Treiber gemacht und fertig.


----------



## msdd63 (4. März 2016)

Das bringt leider nichts, der Profiler hat auch noch nie Probleme gemacht. Aber Danke für den Versuch.


----------



## msdd63 (6. März 2016)

Könnte jemand so nett sein das Interview zu übestzen und hier zu posten was für uns PCler interessant ist? 
Kunos Simulazioni Exclusive Interview - Part 1 | RaceDepartment


----------



## msdd63 (6. März 2016)

Mein Verdacht hat sich bestätigt, das Windows Update KB3140743 verhindert den Start von Asstto Corsa und R3E. Ich habe das Update deinstalliert und die Spiele starten wieder mit angeschlossenem G27.


----------



## T'PAU (6. März 2016)

Nun ist die Version 1.0 von LeMans (Circuit de la Sarthe 2015) released worden. Hab's noch nicht getestet, soll aber wohl ein gewaltiger Fortschritt sein gegenüber der ersten Konvertierung (rfactor) von vor fast zwei Jahren.
In der Boxengasse soll immer noch ein gewaltiger Bump sein, der schon bei der rfactor-Version drin war.


----------



## msdd63 (6. März 2016)

Muss ich morgen gleich testen wenn ich dazu komme


----------



## msdd63 (11. März 2016)

Ich finde die neue Version von Le Mans super, vor allem optisch deutlich besser.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HN3_YOI9I-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (12. März 2016)

Assetto Corsa | Lancia Fulvia 1.6 HF @ Autopolis International Circuit







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DR5d0gjygnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. März 2016)

Am 31. März kommt endlich das neue kostenlose Bonus Pack für Assetto Corsa raus und bietet folgenden Content:

- Corvette C7 Stingray 
- Ford Mustang (leider kein GT350R, aber vielleicht kommt der ja irgendwann)
- Abarth 595
- Black Cat County (neue Strecke, die wohl im Death Valley angesiedelt ist)

Trailer gibt's auch:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bmgY0blVDzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Captn (23. März 2016)

Na das schaut ja schon mal vielversprechend aus .

Kann mir vielleicht jemand ein paar gute Community-Strecken empfehlen? Von den offiziellen sagt mir nur die Nordschleife zu .


----------



## Neawoulf (23. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Na das schaut ja schon mal vielversprechend aus .
> 
> Kann mir vielleicht jemand ein paar gute Community-Strecken empfehlen? Von den offiziellen sagt mir nur die Nordschleife zu .



Kommt drauf an, was du suchst. Rennstrecken, Hillclimb? Ein paar, die ich sehr gelungen finde:

- Spielberg/Red Bull Ring (österreichische Rennstrecke): Spielberg | RaceDepartment 
- Lake Louise (Freeroaming durch kanadische Berge): Lake Louise V2. - 23km/50km Mountain Epic | RaceDepartment 
- Donington Park (englische Rennstrecke): Donington Park | RaceDepartment
- Peyregrosse Mandagout (Asphalt-Rallye): PEYRE (France) | RaceDepartment
- Hillclimb Moya (Hillclimb Strecke): HILLCLIMB MOYA | RaceDepartment
- Road America (US Rennstrecke): http://www.racedepartment.com/downloads/road-america.7095/
- Automotodrom Grobnik (kroatische Rennstrecke): http://www.racedepartment.com/downloads/automotodrom-grobnik.4835/
- Tor Poznan (polnische Rennstrecke): http://www.racedepartment.com/downloads/tor-poznań.6118/
- Paul Ricard (französische Rennstrecke): http://www.racedepartment.com/downloads/paul-ricard.6115/
- Transfagarasan North (Hillclimb Strecke): http://www.racedepartment.com/downloads/transfagarasan-asphalt-hill-climb.3740/
- Krajiska Zmija Hillclimb (Hillclimb Strecke): http://www.racedepartment.com/downloads/krajiska-zmija-hillclimb.6064/
- Autodromo di Modena (italienische Renn- und Teststrecke): http://www.racedepartment.com/downloads/autodromo-di-modena.5346/
- Blackwood GP (fiktive Rennstrecke): http://www.racedepartment.com/downloads/blackwood-reloaded-uhd-version.5804/

*edit* Blackwood GP hinzugefügt


----------



## Captn (23. März 2016)

Danke, ich werde mir die mal die nächsten Tage anschauen.
Lake Louise klingt auf jeden Fall schon mal interessant. 

Gibt es eigentlich Andeutungen, ob das Schadensmodell weiter ausgebaut wird?
Ich brauche jetzt keine Zerstörung ala Wreckfest, aber von mir aus darf sich die Stoßfängerverkleidung auch gerne mal verabschieden .


----------



## Scalon (23. März 2016)

ist das "nur" ein Bonuspack Release oder kommt gleichzeitig die 1.5er Version?


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (24. März 2016)

Scalon schrieb:


> ist das "nur" ein Bonuspack Release oder kommt gleichzeitig die 1.5er Version?


Kommt gleichzeitig mit der v1.5.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. März 2016)

e_r_n_i_e schrieb:


> Kommt gleichzeitig mit der v1.5.



Sicher? Ich hab gestern extra nochmal gegoogelt, hab aber keine Bestätigung gefunden, dass v1.5 zusammen mit dem Bonus Pack 2 erscheint.


----------



## Scalon (24. März 2016)

was ich noch bezüglich dazu gefunden habe:
Assetto Corsa: Bonus Pack 2-Spielinhalte vorgestellt, plus Termin und Trailer - News - SPEEDMANIACS.COM Speedmaniacs meint das beides gleichzeitig kommen wird

und Marco Massarutto hat (am 18.3.) auf FB die Corvette und den Mustang mit 1.5 geteasert
Assetto Corsa 1.5 - Marco Massarutto | Facebook
Assetto Corsa 1.5 - Marco Massarutto | Facebook


----------



## Neawoulf (24. März 2016)

Auf einem der Bilder sieht man übrigens den Scheinwerfer eines Mazda MX-5  Bin gespannt, wann und in welcher Form der kommt.


----------



## iKimi22 (25. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Andeutungen, ob das Schadensmodell weiter ausgebaut wird?
> Ich brauche jetzt keine Zerstörung ala Wreckfest, aber von mir aus darf sich die Stoßfängerverkleidung auch gerne mal verabschieden .



Nicht mit V1.5.
Darüber hinaus noch keine Infos :/


----------



## T'PAU (25. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Danke, ich werde mir die mal die nächsten Tage anschauen.
> Lake Louise klingt auf jeden Fall schon mal interessant.


Wobei die Public-Version _nur_ den ursprünglichen 23km-Kurs plus eine Kurzanbindung beinhaltet. Gegen eine kleine Spende erhält man die Vollversion mit allen Streckenvarianten.

Die Monster-Strecke _Targa Florio_ scheint nun auch kurz vorm Release zu stehen! 
Dem Kunos-Forum Thread nach hatten die noch 'nen hartnäckigen AI-Bug (einige AI-Autos starteten nicht, wenn man 2 Runden auswählt, bei 1 oder 3 aufwärts ja! ) und es wurden noch die über 700 Streckenkameras erstellt!
Vielleicht kommt das Teil ja zum 1.5er Release (hoff).


----------



## Captn (31. März 2016)

Hat schon jemand das Update gezogen, beziehungsweise ist es denn schon verfügbar?


----------



## msdd63 (31. März 2016)

Nein, ist noch nicht verfürber. Wird wohl wieder erst gegen Abend sein.


----------



## iKimi22 (31. März 2016)

Update ist raus vor >30min.

Erstes Video gefunden: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=asAIb4q3mGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Strecke gelungen mit dem GT Layout^^


----------



## Scalon (31. März 2016)

zur Info, falls manche das Dev Diary nicht mitbekommen haben:
AC v1.5 Dev Diary – Part 3/3 | Assetto Corsa

Mazda ist an Bord 
am 18. Mai kommt das "Japanese Pack" mit: new Mazda MX-5 road/cup car, the RX-7, the 2015 Nissan 370Z Nismo, the  Nissan GT-R 34, the Toyota Supra in three versions, and the Toyota AE-86  in two versions
Spielberg ist schon in Produktion und soll zum F1 Wochenende (3. Juli) released werden.
Die Konsolen Version kommt am 3. Juni und enthält außerdem Ferrari 488 GTB, FXX K, Praga R1 und Audi A1 S1 (die auch auf Steam erhältlich werden sein, ob als DLC oder free update habe ich nicht herausfinden können)


----------



## stoepsel (31. März 2016)

Bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf die Reifen V7 !!!


----------



## iKimi22 (31. März 2016)

Nächste Video online mit der Corvette C7:
Assetto Corsa - First Look NEW Corvette C7 Stingray on NEW Vallelunga Classic @6 FPS - YouTube


Schade, dass ich noch arbeiten muss!

Edit: Wie lahm der 595 doch ist:
Assetto Corsa: Abarth 595 on Nordschleife - How slow can It be? - YouTube


----------



## stoepsel (1. April 2016)

Wer fährt denn so einen Rollschuh auch schon freiwillig!? 

Naja, zum Update : 
Vette Stingray, gefällt ... 
Mustang und die komische neue Strecke da , nicht getestet...

Neues Fahrgefühl allgm. besser nachvollziehbar, Reifentemps endlich stimmig, Gripnivea gestiegen, aber wehe, man überreizt es...! 
Sound wesentlich besser geworden .
Grafik viel natürlicher , besser geworden - mehr FPS gratis !!!

Testet es selbst ... Bin wirklich wiedermal sehr positiv überrascht, von Kunos ... Sehr geiles Update, für mein Verständnis!


----------



## Captn (1. April 2016)

stoepsel schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn so einen Rollschuh auch schon freiwillig!?
> 
> Naja, zum Update :
> Vette Stingray, gefällt ...
> ...


Mehr Frames klingt gut . Dann komme ich ja diesmal vielleicht permanent über 30 FPS .


----------



## stoepsel (1. April 2016)

Was hast du bitte für nen PC , wenn Du gerade mal 30FPS hast!?
Nen P2 mit ner 7900GT !?


----------



## HordyH (1. April 2016)

stoepsel schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn so einen Rollschuh auch schon freiwillig!?
> 
> Naja, zum Update :
> Vette Stingray, gefällt ...
> ...


Die gt2 sind vorallem mit kaltenreifen empfindlicher geworden.


----------



## iKimi22 (1. April 2016)

@stoepsel

Ja habe mir alle Videos auf Arbeit reingezogen, die online sichtbar waren.
und der Abarth fetzt im MP gestern doch auf Valle Classic/Club oder anderen kleinen Strecken 

Ja Aero Stall ist bedeutend merkbar, Reifen der GT2/3 sind Temp-empfindlicher und schneller sindse auch gewurden. Bin soweit zufrieden,  Grafik hier und da was gefixt. Sieht schöner aus.


----------



## Captn (1. April 2016)

stoepsel schrieb:


> Was hast du bitte für nen PC , wenn Du gerade mal 30FPS hast!?
> Nen P2 mit ner 7900GT !?


Nene, ich bin so verrückt und spiele auf 4K mit allem auf Anschlag und den S1-Dynamic Shadern. Ich muss aber sagen, dass es sich für ein Rennspiel trotzdem unglaublich gut spielt bei diesen Frameraten . 

Sieht dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iKimi22 (1. April 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Nene, ich bin so verrückt und spiele auf 4K mit allem auf Anschlag und den S1-Dynamic Shadern. Ich muss aber sagen, dass es sich für ein Rennspiel trotzdem unglaublich gut spielt bei diesen Frameraten .



Welche R9 muss denn das stemmen?
Steht bei deiner Sig ja nur R9 200 Series...
Meine Nano schafft unter 4k VSR Med-High Mix grad so 60 FPS.
Jedoch glaub ich das VSR nicht ganz so anstrengend wie natives 4k ist oder lieg ich falsch damit^^

Edit: ahh sorry, steht ja da R9 290 - alles klar.


----------



## Captn (1. April 2016)

iKimi22 schrieb:


> Welche R9 muss denn das stemmen?
> Steht bei deiner Sig ja nur R9 200 Series...
> Meine Nano schafft unter 4k VSR Med-High Mix grad so 60 FPS.
> Jedoch glaub ich das VSR nicht ganz so anstrengend wie natives 4k ist oder lieg ich falsch damit^^
> ...


Haha, gar kein Problem ^^. Ist ne R9 290 Vapor-X. Die muss da schon ein wenig schuften . Wenn ich sie auf 1130MHz betreibe, habe ich sogar einen deutlichen Zugewinn an Leistung .


----------



## stoepsel (1. April 2016)

Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass der Sound allgm. viel geiler geworden ist!?


----------



## Captn (1. April 2016)

stoepsel schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass der Sound allgm. viel geiler geworden ist!?


Da werden sich meine Nachbarn aber freuen  .


----------



## HordyH (1. April 2016)

stoepsel schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass der Sound allgm. viel geiler geworden ist!?


Die halleffekte in der box und unter brücken fetzt


----------



## stoepsel (1. April 2016)

Wer Bock hat , kann ja heute abend mit Uns (ACR - assettocorsa-racing.de) ne Runde GT3 auf dem Salzburgring drehen...
Mit dem Fix für Betonreifen in der Schikane 

ACR Forum: Community-Vorschlage fur Fun-Rennen (41/41)


----------



## norse (1. April 2016)

Wie wo wann?  gibts TS und wann genau?


----------



## stoepsel (1. April 2016)

TS gibts auch,klar... 
Infos stehen da in meinem Link...
TS , auf der Main ( Desktopseite) den roten TS-Button klicken


----------



## norse (1. April 2016)

Link jetzt erst gesehen - danke! Na wenn ichs zeitlich packe  wäre super!


----------



## ak1504 (1. April 2016)

​Auftragsarbeit für den Ersteller des Lancia Fulvia. Sein Rennen mein Video 


Lancia Fulvia vs Alfa Romeo GTA Battle @ Poznan







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NqUXi1FP6qE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## norse (1. April 2016)

Schade das der Mod durch das Update zerstört wurde


----------



## msdd63 (1. April 2016)

Ich konnte mal schnell ein paar Runden drehen, bin den Mustang in Monza gefahren. Der Sound ist der Hammer, da vibriert das Lenkrad, und das dumpfe Dröhnen unter der Brücke, fett! Endlich ist die Strecke aktuell und es ist einiges dazu gekommen, Kräne usw. Aber es fehlt immer noch mehr Publikum an der Strecke. Atmosphärisch hat da immer noch Project Cars die Nase vorn. Ich weiß das es bei Assetto Corsa nicht so auf das Drumherum ankommt, aber es trägt doch zur Atmosphäre bei wenn richtig Leben an der Strecke herrscht.


----------



## norse (1. April 2016)

Dann fahr mal RaceRoom!  RaceRoom und Assetto sind für mcih die besten SIM Spiele derzeit - vorallem das brutale FFB bei RaceRoom ist genial


----------



## msdd63 (1. April 2016)

Du hsat Recht, RaceRoom habe ich auch.


----------



## T'PAU (1. April 2016)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich konnte mal schnell ein paar Runden drehen, bin den Mustang in *Monza* gefahren. Der Sound ist der Hammer, da vibriert das Lenkrad, und das dumpfe Dröhnen unter der Brücke, fett! *Endlich ist die Strecke aktuell* und es ist einiges dazu gekommen, Kräne usw. Aber es fehlt immer noch mehr Publikum an der Strecke. Atmosphärisch hat da immer noch Project Cars die Nase vorn. Ich weiß das es bei Assetto Corsa nicht so auf das Drumherum ankommt, aber es trägt doch zur Atmosphäre bei wenn richtig Leben an der Strecke herrscht.


Komm im Moment nicht zum fahren (bei dem geilen Wetter am WE sowieso nicht ), ist die Auslaufzone der Parabolica jetzt asphaltiert?

Da Kunos jetzt 'ne Mazda-Lizenz hat, wird nun auch Patrik Sanders Mazda 787B Monster (und wohl auch die MX5/Miata-Mod) offizieller Content! Mehr als verdient imho!


----------



## iKimi22 (1. April 2016)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Komm im Moment nicht zum fahren (bei dem geilen Wetter am WE sowieso nicht ), ist die Auslaufzone der Parabolica jetzt asphaltiert?
> 
> Da Kunos jetzt 'ne Mazda-Lizenz hat, wird nun auch Patrik Sanders Mazda 787B Monster (und wohl auch die MX5/Miata-Mod) offizieller Content! Mehr als verdient imho!



Ja leider aspahltiert, sieht man hier im Vergleich in den ersten 10s:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9wKPkv9P5PI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Also das JDM Paket und Mazda Lizenz find ich top, freu mich drauf.


----------



## T'PAU (1. April 2016)

Wieso "leider"? So ist die Strecke aktuell nun mal. Ich find's gut, dass das in 1.5 angepasst wurde.


----------



## Dorfbäcker (2. April 2016)

Hallo Leute, Ich kann nach dem neuesten Update AC nicht Mehr starten. Habe Win 10 64 Bit und eine AMD 7950 mit dem neuesten Treiber drauf (16.3.2). Mit 16.3.1 lief es auch nicht.
Habe zig Strecken und Autos gemoddet. Habe dann alles deinstalliert, neu heruntergeladen und installiert. Läuft aber immer noch nicht. Beim Anklicken auf spielen geht das übliche kleine Steamfenster auf. AC wird gestartet. Meine Festplattenleuchte blinkt rot, aber sonst passiert nichts. Hat jemand eine Idee oder das gleiche Problem?


----------



## Scalon (2. April 2016)

wenn der Launcher startet aber du nicht ins Rennen kommst, kann es sein dass sich deine Auflösung geändert hat bzw kam das bei mir schon vor obwohl ich nichts verändert habe. Check mal deine Auflösung in den Optionen, könnte evtl helfen.


----------



## iKimi22 (2. April 2016)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Wieso "leider"? So ist die Strecke aktuell nun mal. Ich find's gut, dass das in 1.5 angepasst wurde.



Ja aktuell, aber wenn Rennstrecken zu Parkplätzen dank der F1 werden, braucht man das auch nicht.
Ich liebe Monza und das tat mir weh ^^
So kann man jetzt ohne Sorge rausknallen und es wird nicht bestraft...
Jedoch find ich Aktualisierungen siehe der Track Comparisons Videos sehr gut für das Spiel.


----------



## Dorfbäcker (2. April 2016)

Das mit der Auflösung hatte ich schon einmal. Aber dieses mal startet er erst gar nicht das Spiel. Ich habe eben noch per Hand alle Ordner gelöscht. Nach dem löschen der lokalen Dateien, war immer noch der gemoddete Ordner da. Fette 46 GB. Dann nocheinmal runtergeladen. Gebracht hat es nix.


----------



## HordyH (2. April 2016)

Dorfbäcker schrieb:


> Das mit der Auflösung hatte ich schon einmal. Aber dieses mal startet er erst gar nicht das Spiel. Ich habe eben noch per Hand alle Ordner gelöscht. Nach dem löschen der lokalen Dateien, war immer noch der gemoddete Ordner da. Fette 46 GB. Dann nocheinmal runtergeladen. Gebracht hat es nix.


Hast du auch den ac Ordner in deinen dokumentenordner gelöscht?


----------



## msdd63 (2. April 2016)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem, aber vor dem Update. Bei mir lag es am letzten Windows Update.


----------



## Dorfbäcker (2. April 2016)

Habe zum dritten mal deinstalliert, alle Ordner gelöscht und dann alles neu gemacht. Wieder nix. Win 10 ist aktuell. Vor dem Update hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit AC. Bis auf die zurückgesetzte Auflösung.


----------



## mauhdl (2. April 2016)

Kann man das auch mit vr spielen?


----------



## Neawoulf (2. April 2016)

mauhdl schrieb:


> Kann man das auch mit vr spielen?



Mit dem Oculus Rift DK2 und ner alten Runtime-Version (0.6) geht's, allerdings noch ohne Userinterface. Das reine Fahren ist aber super. Support für die Konsumentenversion der Oculus Rift wird später nachgeliefert, aber ein Datum gibt's noch nicht. Derzeit läuft im Assetto Corsa Forum aber eine Umfrage, was die Spieler sich als nächstes Wünschen und da liegt VR-Support ganz weit oben.


----------



## mauhdl (3. April 2016)

Ok danke


----------



## stoepsel (3. April 2016)

Sind Gestern unser GT3-Ligarennen auf Spa gefahren ... 
Die Autos sind jetzt eigentlich alle auf dem selben Hotlapnivea - ich betone Hotlap, weil ich nicht weiss, wie sich die Karren über längere Distanzen verhalten!?
Jedes Auto hat zwar weiterhin seine Stärken und Schwächen, aber im Gro ist das Feld schön zusammengerückt...
War mit meinem Z4 nach 18 Rennrunden bei 97% Medium-Reifen.
Ein Huracan meinte bereits nach 12 Runden schon bei 97% gewesen zu sein - was ich evtl. auf sein nicht neutrales Setup zurückführen könnte. 
In jedem Fall rocken die Rennen jetzt mehr !


----------



## DragonBaron (3. April 2016)

PC-Spieler, die am 1. April das neue Streckengebiet "Black Cat County" aus dem Bonus Pack 2 ausprobierten, durften eine kleine Überrschung erleben. Über Black Cat County war ein riesiges schwebendes UFO zu sehen. Kunos Simulazioni hatte sich damit einen netten Aprilscherz erlaubt.  Am 2. April wurde über Steam ein kleiner Download initiiert. Danach war das UFO aus der erstklassigen Rennsimulation Assetto Corsa wieder verschwunden.  Wer diese Überraschung verpasst hat oder sie einfach nur noch einmal sehen möchte, der kann sich z.B. das unten eingebettete Video anschauen: 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=phmPrnF4QI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (3. April 2016)

Komisch dass man in dem Video gar nicht den Atom-Pilz (der zweite _Aprilscherz_ dieser Strecke) sieht. Vielleicht wird der auch vom hellen Himmel und/oder der Sonne _überstrahlt_ (Wortwitz ).
Auf Racedepartment kann man sich (noch) die entsprechenden Dateien runterladen.

Bin mal gespannt wann ein BCC-Layout mit dem Tunnel-Abschnitt (der offensichtlich fertig modelliert ist) kommt. 

Mit dem Mustang bin ich noch nicht richtig warm geworden. Das Ding bricht mir beim anbremsen einfach zu leicht aus. Muss ich nochmal ein paar Sachen probieren (Auto-Kupplung, Setup usw.).
Die Corvette Stingray finde ich jedoch sehr geil, sowohl vom Fahrverhalten als auch vom Sound her!

Die 595-_Furzsemmel_ (anders kann ich das Motorgeräusch nicht beschreiben) ist eigentlich auch ganz spassig. Ist das normal, dass Schaltvorgänge bei dem Gefährt irgendwie verzögert kommen, egal ob mit/ohne Kupplung, Throttle-Blip?
Ist mir bisher bei keinem anderen Oldtimer in der Form aufgefallen.


----------



## DragonBaron (3. April 2016)

Den Atompilz habe ich tatsächlich nicht gesehen (nur auf Screenshots). Den Mustang fand ich am Anfang auch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, macht dann aber wirklich Spaß. Verzögerte Schaltvorgänge habe ich beim Abarth 595esseesse (S2 Upgrade) nicht wahrgenommen. Ich fahre allerdings auch mit manueller Schaltung und Kupplung (Logitech G27).

Ich hoffe, dass ein Streckenlayout mit dem Tunnel schnell kommt. Sah sehr interessant aus.  Die neuen Geräusche in solchen Abschnitten hören sich echt gut an.

Danke für den Hinweis mit den Dateien auf RaceDepartment!


----------



## iKimi22 (3. April 2016)

stoepsel schrieb:


> Sind Gestern unser GT3-Ligarennen auf Spa gefahren ...
> Die Autos sind jetzt eigentlich alle auf dem selben Hotlapnivea - ich betone Hotlap, weil ich nicht weiss, wie sich die Karren über längere Distanzen verhalten!?
> Jedes Auto hat zwar weiterhin seine Stärken und Schwächen, aber im Gro ist das Feld schön zusammengerückt...
> War mit meinem Z4 nach 18 Rennrunden bei 97% Medium-Reifen.
> ...



Kann ich bestätigen. Auch ohne BOP sind die Autos etwas näher als davor.
Auf Zandvoort kannst je nach Temp entweder Med fahren oder nur Hart. Taktisch macht das viel mehr Spass.
Sonst hat man immer Med genutzt.


----------



## Captn (4. April 2016)

So, das Update gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut .

Ich hab zwar meine S1-Dynamic-Shader nicht mehr, aber die anderen tun es auch ganz gut (wenn auch etwas dezenter).

Der Mustang fährt sich halt wie ein Mustang , ist dafür aber echt gut gemacht, genau wie die neue Strecke (ganz nach meinem Geschmack). Mir persönlich würde noch eine Art Run, also eine Strecke von A nach B durch die Wüste gefallen .

Edit: 

Hier mal ein paar Screens:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (4. April 2016)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Mit dem Mustang bin ich noch nicht richtig warm geworden. Das Ding bricht mir beim anbremsen einfach zu leicht aus.



Der Mustang bricht bei mir nicht beim anbremsen aus. Ich wette du fährst mit zu wenig Lenkwinkel oder Pad ^^




Wer immer noch glaubt Amis könnten kein Handling der lebt unterm Stein 


Der Mustang is schon toll aber der Shelby rockt richtig... 2 Wagen die ich gern noch in AC sehen würde...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vtdtGgf1BF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Captn (4. April 2016)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Der Mustang bricht bei mir nicht beim anbremsen aus. Ich wette du fährst mit zu wenig Lenkwinkel oder Pad ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im Vergleich zu einem älteren Mustang muss der sich auch theoretisch besser fahren. Der hat nämlich keine Blattfedern mehr auf der Hinterachse . Aber an das Handling der Corvette kommt der nicht an.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. April 2016)

Der Mustang fährt sich wirklich nicht schlecht, auch wenn ich mir einen Hauch mehr Power-Oversteer gewünscht hätte. Und ja, über einen  GT350R würde ich mich definitiv auch freuen. Und wenn wir schon bei Ami-Karren sind: Ein Shelby Daytona Coupé wäre auch richtig nett (generell hoffe ich, dass in Zukunft noch mehr alte Autos kommen). Aber die Wunschliste ist lang, unter'm Strich bin ich mit dem derzeitigen Content schon sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Captn (4. April 2016)

Joa, im 6. Gang hab ich immer das Gefühl, dass er mir gleich absäuft .

Ich freue mich aber erstmal auf das Japanese Pack, aber ein paar Amis Baujahr 70 würden mir auch gefallen ^^.


----------



## iKimi22 (5. April 2016)

Joa, das JDM Pack wird interessant. 
Erstes was für S-Varianten wir von den Supras, RX7, R34 kriegen - PS Monster und Drift Varianten klar eig
Zweitens wie sich die normalen Karren ohne Tuning fahren und wo die sich einordnen 

Bin leider kein guter Drifter, aber nach Gran Turismo 1-4 bin ich super gespannt auf die Bomber


----------



## T'PAU (5. April 2016)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Der Mustang bricht bei mir nicht beim anbremsen aus. Ich wette du fährst mit zu wenig Lenkwinkel oder Pad ^^


Ja, ich fahre mit wenig Lenkwinkel (90° nach jeder Seite), geht aber praktisch nicht anders mit meinem Steelseries SRW-S1. Man kann zwar bis 360° (180° je Richtung) einstellen, aber dann kann man die Paddles (Gas, Bremse, Schaltung) nicht mehr vernünftig bedienen.
Das ausbrechen hat aber nichts mit dem Lenkwinkel zu tun, es fällt mir nur beim Mustang besonders auf, bei ein paar anderen Straßenfahrzeugen auch.

Ich hab den Mustang bisher nur auf Black Cat long gefahren, aber da gelingt es mir z.B. fast nie die erste scharfe Linkskurve anzubremsen und zu durchfahren. Mit der Stingray hab ich da überhaupt keine Probleme, die liegt wie ein Brett vergleichsweise.
Naja, üben, üben, üben... 

Der Opel Calibra ITC 1996 wurde etwas bearbeitet. Bugfixing, Tyre-Model 7, neue AC 1.5 Auspuff-Flammen usw. 


Wer findet das kleine italienische Wägelchen im Bild? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm, _Half-Life 2_? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. April 2016)

Ich hoffe ja, dass irgendwann noch eine Streckenvariante kommt, in der man auch den Tunnel befahren kann. Der lauert da so verfahrerisch neben der Strecke und man kann einfach nicht hin.

Was das Brems-Problem angeht: Vielleicht hast du die Bremsempfindlichkeit zu hoch eingestellt? Es gibt zwar einige Autos, die bergab recht böses Liftoff-Oversteer haben können (unter anderem auch der Abarth 595), aber der Mustang gehört bei mir definitiv nicht dazu. Der fährt sich insgesamt eigentlich ziemlich zahm.




T'PAU schrieb:


> Hmm, _Half-Life 2_?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Haus am Wasser, an dem man mit dem Boot anlegen kann und wo kurz vorher der G-Man oben verschwindet? Definitiv ähnlich, zumindest der obere Teil mit dem Flaschenzug.


----------



## Captn (6. April 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja, dass irgendwann noch eine Streckenvariante kommt, in der man auch den Tunnel befahren kann. Der lauert da so verfahrerisch neben der Strecke und man kann einfach nicht hin.



Ich bin deswegen extra jede einzelne Strecke von den Dreien gefahren .

Am Ende dacht' ich mir nur: Schönen Dank ihr Schweine.


----------



## Dedde (7. April 2016)

ich hab ein seltsames phänomen bei ac. naja, die performance war ja schon immer ein wenig fragwürdig. aber das hier ist ja der abschuss
wenn ich das spiel lade und hab außenansicht drin oder free cam hab ich hier 145fps (lock)
sobald ich in die innenperspektive wechsel hab ich nur noch 60 (graka auslastung bleibt etwa gleich)
wenn ich dann wieder die ansich wechsel bleiben die 60 fps. hat da jmd ne erklärung gür? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iKimi22 (7. April 2016)

Dedde schrieb:


> ich hab ein seltsames phänomen bei ac. naja, die performance war ja schon immer ein wenig fragwürdig. aber das hier ist ja der abschuss
> wenn ich das spiel lade und hab außenansicht drin oder free cam hab ich hier 145fps (lock)
> sobald ich in die innenperspektive wechsel hab ich nur noch 60 (graka auslastung bleibt etwa gleich)
> wenn ich dann wieder die ansich wechsel bleiben die 60 fps. hat da jmd ne erklärung gür?



Sowas gleich ins richtige Supportforum mit LOGS!
Das ist sehr ungewöhnlich. Ich hab das nicht.


----------



## ak1504 (7. April 2016)

Ich hatte letztens das Problem das ich keine GPU Auslastung auf MP Servern hatte und somit nur rund 20fps... Windows neu installiert und schon läuft wieder alles ^^


----------



## HordyH (7. April 2016)

Dedde schrieb:


> die performance war ja schon immer ein wenig fragwürdig.



Das erklär mir bitte...hatte trotz relativ schwachen System nie Probleme.


----------



## Dedde (8. April 2016)

weil unter nvidia die reflektionen viel zu viel leistung benötigen. ist auch schon seit release so. ich hab die auch nicht auf maximum, weils mir einfach zu viel leistung im gegensatz zu optik braucht.
also das problem ist wohl ein sli bug. ich hab mal gegoogelt und mein profil geändert, also nicht assetto corsa, sondern nfs most wanted, crysis 3 etc...  der bug ist weg und ich hab konstant sehr hohe fps trotz 4x sgssaa. so bin ich zufrieden. ansonsten flimmert das bild schon recht stark.


----------



## T'PAU (8. April 2016)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztens das Problem das ich keine GPU Auslastung auf MP Servern hatte und somit nur rund 20fps... Windows neu installiert und schon läuft wieder alles ^^


Auch 'ne Möglichkeit. 
Ich nehme mal an, dass du vorher den Nvidia-Treiber komplett gelöscht und neu installiert hast? Vielleicht nicht grad die aktuellen 364.x, die ja ziemlich verbugt sein sollen und bei Inst. auch schon mal Windows zerschossen haben bei einigen Leuten!

Vom Macher des "Circuit de la Sarthe (24h Le Mans)" kommt eine neue, kleine Strecke Maze Circuit, aktuell in der Version 1.5. Sieht optisch im Video sehr ansprechend aus. 
Überhaupt scheint dieser Tiago Lima in letzter Zeit sehr aktiv gewesen zu sein. Ich zähle auf RD neben obigen beiden Strecken aktuell noch sechs weitere (deren Qualität man erstmal ausprobieren muss)! 

Mit der (von mir) lang erwarteten Strecke "Targa Florio" wird's wohl in absehbarer Zeit nichts. Hab nicht alles ganz verstanden im Kunos-Forum, aber irgendwas wegen Qualität und muss erheblich für AC umgebaut werden um den Qualitätsansprüchen des Original-Authors (rfactor, GP Legends?) zu gefallen. Wie auch immer, klingt für mich alles etwas merkwürdig, zumal das fünf Monate alte Video schon ziemlich gut aussah.

Die Uphill-Strecke Transfagarasan wird von Sim TRAXX neu in Angriff genommen. Bin mal gespannt wie die wird. Die altbekannte Version von drdoomslab war besonders grafisch nicht so der Bringer und soll wohl auch vom Physics-Mesh her (hab keine FFB-Hardware ) sehr schlecht sein. Neben der Nord- soll auch die Süd-Teilstrecke kommen.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. April 2016)

Ich fand die "alte" Transfagarasan Version für Assetto Corsa insgesamt eigentlich ziemlich gut. Grafisch vielleicht nicht die schönste Strecke, aber auch nicht schlechter, als z. B. Trento Bondone in meinen Augen. Und die Streckenoberfläche fand ich größtenteils auch völlig ok. Da fand ich die LeMans Strecke, die sich an vielen Stellen für mich irgendwie anfühlte, als würde ich über Glas fahren, wesentlich schlimmer. Trotzdem schön, dass man Transafagarasan North nochmal überarbeiten will. Da rase ich immer wieder mal gerne hoch, vor allem mit Straßenfahrzeugen.

Dass Targa Florio wohl noch eine Weile braucht, ist natürlich schade. Aber besser, es wird gut, als dass es zu früh kommt.


----------



## Ritz186 (10. April 2016)

urd hat für kunden den mercedes clr lm(1999) als gratis car released...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (10. April 2016)

Pre-release beta version...


----------



## stoepsel (10. April 2016)

Wurde bei Uns schon als hübscher aber unspektakulärer MOD ausgemustert... 
Dann lieber den PX-MOD , den wir nächsten Samstag auf Sebring ballern werden...


----------



## iKimi22 (12. April 2016)

Kumpel hat mit VR richtig geiles Video erstellt - Mixed Reality - so sieht die Zukunft aus:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LlFKjWGxZqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und

1.5.7
- Fixed end race GUI with Post Processing off
- Fixed Alfa 155 rev limiter sound
- Realtime app tweaked for visibility
- Tyre app : customizable wear colors
- F5 camera plays external sounds
- ksPreviewManager : now it's using a file switcher to keep max rendering settings
- ksEditor : fixed error in saving kn5 of a car project
- Rebalanced special events for Tyre Model 7
- Improved timing and removed "smoothing" messages on acServer


----------



## stoepsel (13. April 2016)

Hammergeil!


----------



## FrozenEYZ (13. April 2016)

Finde ich auch


----------



## T'PAU (13. April 2016)

Tolles Video! Ein making-of wär mal ganz interessant. Mir ist noch nicht so ganz klar wie er das gemacht hat. Greenscreen? Wenn ja, wie hat er das lenken/schalten mit dem Spiel synchronisiert usw. Fragen über Fragen... 

Ein Update auf V1.01 für die Strecke Longford 1967 ist erschienen.

Neu in der Rallylegends Mod (zwei weitere Fahrzeuge (Citroen und VW Polo) sind bereits erschienen) ist der Ford Fiesta RS WRC.

Quasi aus dem nirgendwo tauchte kürzlich ein neues Mod-Auto auf: Der Veloce GTS-8
Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob die Probleme mit Kunos bekommen, da der Sound (momentan) vom Ford GT40 stammt! 
Optisch macht das Ding schon 'ne Menge her, besonders das Cockpit sieht richtig genial aus imho:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. April 2016)

Ich schätze, der Sound vom Veloce GTS-8 ist erstmal nur ein Platzhalter. Das Auto gefällt mir aber sehr gut. Vereint gekonnt Elemente moderner Autos mit denen alter Sportwagen wie z. B. dem Ferrari Dino (der hier offenbar designtechnisch als Inspiration hergehalten hat). Fährt sich auch gut, hat ordentlich Leistung und der Innenraum wirkt auch sehr edel (wenn nur dieser hässliche Monitor für die Rückfahrkamera nicht wäre, was für ein Stilbruch!). Auf jeden Fall ein sehr schönes Auto und auch eine sehr hochwertige Umsetzung für's Spiel.

Zum Oculus Rift Mixed Reality Video: Großartig gemacht und zeigt sehr schön, wie toll Assetto Corsa (bzw. Simracing generell) und Virtual Reality zusammen passen. Das hat sogar Stefano Casillo eingesehen, er hat's auf seinem Twitterkanal verlinkt


----------



## Dedde (13. April 2016)

finde den Veloce GTS-8 auch nicht schlecht, aber die performance stimmt noch nicht ganz. bin Trento Bondone mit dem hoch. der fährt sich wie ein alter turbo. wenn man vom 1. in den 2. schaltet geht erstmal fast nix mehr vorwärts bis er etwas drehzahl aufgebaut hat. ein echter v8 sauger mit 500ps zieht nämlich von unten sauber raus. getriebeanpassung hätte es wohl auch gerichtet


----------



## iKimi22 (14. April 2016)

Sound passt gar nicht, hab ich dort auch gleich geschrieben. Getriebe und Performance auch noch Müll, einzig das 3D Modell find ich sehr gelungen. Wieder gelöscht bis es gut wird.

zum Video: DK2 + Greenscreen via grünes Lagen. Viel Arbeit mit Schnittprogramm, aber kann ich selbst nicht alles erklären hehehe^^


----------



## msdd63 (14. April 2016)

Ein 10 Runden Rennen auf dem überarbeiteten Monza Circuit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8qpmp_-iR8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HordyH (14. April 2016)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ein 10 Runden Rennen auf dem überarbeiteten Monza Circuit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gerade mal zwei kurven und schon 3 schubser von dir, gegen dich will ich nicht online fahren.


----------



## iKimi22 (14. April 2016)

jap versuch auch ohne Assists zufahren. Wirst auch schneller und dann musst du dich an Regeln halten. Jemanden abdrängen ist falsch.

Fährst du überhaupt mit Lenkrad?


----------



## HordyH (14. April 2016)

iKimi22 schrieb:


> jap versuch auch ohne Assists zufahren. Wirst auch schneller und dann musst du dich an Regeln halten. Jemanden abdrängen ist falsch.
> 
> Fährst du überhaupt mit Lenkrad?


Wieso ohne fahrhilfen? Abs und tc sind nunmal in der gt3 erlaubt/vorhanden.


----------



## msdd63 (15. April 2016)

Ich fahre mit dem G27. Man sieht auch ob man mit Lenkrad fährt oder mit Gamepad. Online fahre ich zahmer.


----------



## Dedde (16. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (16. April 2016)

Die (LfS-) Strecke Blackwood ist in der Version 1.02 erschienen und beinhaltet nun drei Layouts plus deren Reverse-Varianten.

Ein paar Random-MP-Nordschleife Screenies:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msdd63 (20. April 2016)

Ich finde die KI fährt zu perfekt. In R3E macht die KI auch mal leichte Fehler, da kommt schon mal das Heck quer.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0P1V8Pg8MwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In PC ist die KI richtig krass. Die verpasst auch schon mal die Schikane und kürzt dadurch ab, lässt sich dann aber nicht wieder zurückfallen um den gewonnen Platz zurückzugeben (sieht man am besten im Replay). Das ganze ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben, passt aber zu dem Hochglanz Racer.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HRV-AsziVdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Captn (20. April 2016)

Das habe ich mir teils auch schon gedacht. Ich schieb das dann immer auf den Controller :p. Aber bei gleichwertigen Autos habe ich absolut keine Chance. Da kann ich die Strecke noch so oft gefahren sein. Kaum nimmt man ne Kurve falsch, war es das....

By the way: 

Ich hab gestern mal mit Kopfkamera gespielt. Das war anfangs eine totale Umstellung, obwohl ich sonst immer mit der Kamera spiele. Die Kopfkamera ist dann doch leicht anders, aber mir gefällt sie ganz gut ^^.

Edit:

Hat jemand nen Tipp, um das Handling vom Mustang zu verbessern? Ich bin gestern nach ewiger Zeit mal wieder mit dem SL AMG GT3 gefahren und dachte nur "wow" Oo (mit der Corvette hätte ich mich wahrscheinlich im Kreis gedreht  ). Davor bin ich ewig nur mit dem Mustang und dem GT40 gefahren. Da merkt man schon wie starr der Mustang ist.


----------



## msdd63 (20. April 2016)

Controller? Habe zwar auch vor langer Zeit mit dem Xbox Controller gespielt, kann mir aber nicht mehr vorstellen damit zu fahren. Ich spiele nur noch Assassins Creed usw. mit dem Controller. Die Kopfkamera bringt mir persönlich nichts.


----------



## Captn (20. April 2016)

Jop, nen stinknormaler Xbox 360 Controller. Vernünftige Lenkräder sind mir noch zu teuer und Assetto Corsa läuft halt auch nur ab und zu, um neben netter Musik zu entspannen .


----------



## msdd63 (20. April 2016)

Assetto Corsa und Entspannen, ein Wiederspruch in sich, zumindest für mich. Aber für dich ist das ok. Ich spiele es intesiv und habe für Assetto Corsa, RaceRoom Racing Experience und Project Cars einen Youtube Kanal. Daher war die Investition für das G27 von Logitech nötig und rentiert sich daher auch.


----------



## HordyH (20. April 2016)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Assetto Corsa und Entspannen, ein Wiederspruch in sich, zumindest für mich. Aber für dich ist das ok. Ich spiele es intesiv und habe für Assetto Corsa, RaceRoom Racing Experience und Project Cars einen Youtube Kanal. Daher war die Investition für das G27 von Logitech nötig und rentiert sich daher auch.


Wie heißt dein kanal?


----------



## msdd63 (20. April 2016)

Matthias Stanek
 - YouTube
Die neuesten Videos findest du wenn du auf Mein Kanal klickst.


----------



## DARPA (20. April 2016)

Ne Session MP4/4 @ Suzuka und der Alltag ist vergessen. Körperliche Anstrengung + seelische Entspannung


----------



## T'PAU (21. April 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Jop, nen stinknormaler Xbox 360 Controller. Vernünftige Lenkräder sind mir noch zu teuer und Assetto Corsa läuft halt auch nur ab und zu, um neben netter Musik zu entspannen .


Naja, es gibt noch was _dazwischen_. 
Den 360-Controller hab ich gleich in die Ecke gepfeffert, damit geht gar nichts bei Rennsimulationen. Die folgenden beiden Lösungen sind da um Klassen besser!

Ich benutze momentan ein am Tisch montiertes Steelseries SRW-S1:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLQFkl8FqL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JankcY07vZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vorher hatte ich das gute, alte Namco neGcon benutzt, welches mit AC hervorragend zusammenarbeitet (mit anderen PC-Racern teils nur mit Tricks):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-MQzk9lLlL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sind natürlich Exoten mit ihren Vor- und Nachteilen und nur noch schwer zu bekommen. 

------------------

Passend zum Auftakt der GT-Masters letztes WE gibt's jetzt die Strecke Oschersleben für AC. Macht zwar optisch (noch) nicht viel her, aber wird schon noch denke ich.
Ich persönlich bin allerdings absoluter Oschersleben-Hasser, das Layout sagt mir überhaupt nicht zu, hauptsächlich aber wegen dem absurd lächerlichen 90° Links-Knick nach Start/Ziel!
Dort kracht es immer am Start, egal welche Rennserie! Dabei existiert ja 'ne bessere, flüssigere Variante... aber agal, nun wird's zu OT.


----------



## msdd63 (22. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hier zocke ich. Den komischen neGcon Controller hatte ich auch mal. Kam einigermasen damit klar. Für die Codemasters F1 Spiele und Race Driver Grid und so ging es mir Controller. Mit den Sims kommt nur ein vernünftiges Lenkrad in frage.


----------



## msdd63 (22. April 2016)

Oschersleben ist auch nicht meine Strecke. Da habe ich in R3E auch so meine Schwierigkeiten. Die Mod für AC werde ich mir trotzdem mal ansehen.


----------



## iKimi22 (22. April 2016)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Den 360-Controller hab ich gleich in die Ecke gepfeffert, damit geht gar nichts bei Rennsimulationen.


Liegt dann eher an euch als User, mit den richtigen Einstellungen + Übung kann man im Xbox controller bis zu 1s hinter Alienzeiten fahren.

Altes Beispiel von meinem Bruder mit xbox pad:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6C3Glo5mlls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






HordyH schrieb:


> Wieso ohne fahrhilfen? Abs und tc sind nunmal in der gt3 erlaubt/vorhanden.



Ich meinte Automatische Schaltung und Kupplung. Habs vergessen zu erwähnen :o
Mit dem G27 so bescheiden zufahren, ist mMn schon merkwürdig. Viel Übung noch nötig.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (22. April 2016)

Trotzdem ist Immersion mit Lenkrad um Welten besser.
Ich hatte knapp 5 Jahre lang ein Driving Force GT und in dieser Zeit hat sich die Anschaffung mehrfach gelohnt.
Es kommt eben auch immer drauf an, wie sehr die Entwickler Gamepads fördern.
Würde Assetto Corsa für Gamepads nicht manche Parameter (z.B. Reifenverschleiß) anpassen, hätte man mit Gamepad über längere Distanzen größere Nachteile.

Außerdem kommt es bei den Zeiten in erster Linie auf die Fahrtechnik (Linie, Bremspunkte, Schaltvorgänge etc.) an.
Und wer viel Übung braucht ist relativ. Es gibt immer Leute die schneller sind. Außerdem fahren die meisten ja auch nur zum Spaß.


----------



## msdd63 (23. April 2016)

Ich habe nicht die Zeit von früh bis abends zu trainieren. Es ist ein Hobby neben der Arbeit und der Familie. Und wie bei allem im Leben hat jeder seine Stärken und Talente. Sonst gäbe es nur Profis auf jedem Gebiet.


----------



## DragonBaron (23. April 2016)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist Immersion mit Lenkrad um Welten besser. ...



Habe jahrelang mit nem Joystick gespielt. Als ich nichts anderes hatte fand ich es echt ok. Als ich dann das erste Mal mit einem FFB-Lenkrad meine Runden gedreht habe war ich absolut begeistert. Wie Du es ausdrückst: Die Immersion war um Welten besser!




T'PAU schrieb:


> ... Neu in der Rallylegends Mod (zwei weitere Fahrzeuge (Citroen und VW Polo) sind bereits erschienen) ist der Ford Fiesta RS WRC. ...



Ich habe den Ford Fiesta RS WRC auf Semetin ausprobiert. Man was hatte ich einen Spaß. Beide Mods sind einfach nur genial:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M0ASXnZxr5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Erstaunlich ist die Leistung des Fahrers im folgenden Video. Wie oft er wohl geübt hat?






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pDS9gF6fDlY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Links zu den Mod-Threads im offiziellen Assetto Corsa - Forum:*

(wip) Semetin Barum Rally / 11800 m /(CZECH REPUBLIC) beta v0.85 soon / high-res road detail  <-- Downloadlink im ersten Post

RL100% MOD - Ford Fiesta RS WRC... ✔RELEASE! - ( Tarmac ✚ Gravel Spec)... GOOD FUN!! ►►►


*Link zur Mod auf racedepartment.com:*

Rallylegends Mod - Ford Fiesta RS WRC ( Tarmac + Gravel Spec) v 1.0


----------



## Captn (23. April 2016)

iKimi22 schrieb:


> Ich meinte Automatische Schaltung und Kupplung. Habs vergessen zu erwähnen :o
> Mit dem G27 so bescheiden zufahren, ist mMn schon merkwürdig. Viel Übung noch nötig.



Damit fährt man doch sowieso nicht Oo.
Zumindest kann ich das überhaupt nicht ab, wenn das Ding selbst schaltet.

Aber ohne ABS und Traktionskontrolle zu fahren, ist dann schon was anderes ^^. Da musste ich meinen "Fahrstil" schon etwas umkrempeln.


----------



## T'PAU (24. April 2016)

So, Sim Traxx hat nun die erste Public-Beta 0.6 von seiner Version der Up/Downhill-Strecke Transfagarasan released.
Das erste was auffällt ist, dass die Beleuchtung viel stimmiger ist, besonders bei den Bäumen. Hier mal ein Vergleich mit exakt denselben Grafik-Einstellungen:

Sim Traxx Version vs. drdoomslab-Version 

Ja, es gibt noch viel Arbeit, Baumtapeten, Straßenrand, Texturen, Wolken, LOD (scheint der Haupt-Performancekiller zu sein momentan) usw.
Bugs aus der doomslab-Version tauchen auch hier auf: Training-Modus auf der Uphill-Variante funktioniert nicht richtig, da AC sofort bei verlassen der Garage 'nen illegalen Shortcut bemerkt und die folgende Zeit ungültig (rot) wird.
In der Track-Description App tauchen die Abschnitts-Namen der Nordschleife(!) auf.

Aber schon wegen der besseren (Bäume vielleicht 'nen Tick zu dunkel) Beleuchtung lohnt sich diese Version. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. April 2016)

Sieht gut aus, generell mag ich die Simtraxx-Strecken optisch und fahrerisch sehr gerne. Nur die Performance ist meist ziemlich mies, aber daran soll ja noch gearbeitet werden. Bei Peyregrosse Mandagout ist's inzwischen ganz ok. In Sachen Transfagarasan bleibe ich aber erstmal bei der Doomslab Version, weil einfach die Performance besser ist und ich mit dem Rift DK2 nicht unter die 75 fps Grenze rutschen will.


----------



## iKimi22 (28. April 2016)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist Immersion mit Lenkrad um Welten besser.
> Ich hatte knapp 5 Jahre lang ein Driving Force GT und in dieser Zeit hat sich die Anschaffung mehrfach gelohnt.
> Es kommt eben auch immer drauf an, wie sehr die Entwickler Gamepads fördern.
> Würde Assetto Corsa für Gamepads nicht manche Parameter (z.B. Reifenverschleiß) anpassen, hätte man mit Gamepad über längere Distanzen größere Nachteile.



Das habe ich auch nicht bezweifelt. Schließlich bin ich seit Dezember 2015 von xbox pad auf T500 RS gewechselt.
Ich wollte nur aufzeigen, dass Gamepads auch gehen, falls man keine anderen Möglichkeiten hat.

Gamepad haben höheren Reifenverschleiß (selbst getestet), wüsste nicht was Kunos da EXTRA für Gamepad Fahrer anpasst? Selben Einstellungen zwischen T500 und xbox pad (TC, ABS auf Factory, alles sonst aus an Hilfen!
Kannst du es bitte erläutern?


----------



## T'PAU (28. April 2016)

Ein interessantes Vehikel ist in der ersten öffentlichen Version released worden: Der Renault R.S. 01 (Kunos-Forum Link, Download hier)
Mit welchen GT-Vehikeln er konkurrieren kann, wird man sehen. Da gibt's bestimmt noch ein paar Anpassungen. Im RL hat er schon 'ne GT3-Modifikation erhalten.
Sieht schon mal sehr schick aus, mit viel Liebe zum Detail. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ykhcxarocro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Mai 2016)

Das nächste Mixed-Reality-Video, dieses Mal mit nem Vergleich zwischen nem echten Westfield SE auf der Nordschleife gegen die Caterham Academy Mod. Und sogar die anderen Autos sind zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort im virtuellen Video.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HpSc56JzeMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (7. Mai 2016)

Genial! Allein schon das Timing mit den anderen Autos! 

Vom Red Bull Ring in Spielberg gibt's ein Update auf V2.0. Div. Verbesserungen, Anpassungen ans 2016 Aussehen usw.
Leider gibt's irgendwie immer noch Probleme mit den Fahrzeugschatten, wenn diese auf der Ideallinie, also da wo der Reifenabrieb ist, fahren. Sieht irgendwie so aus, als wenn die Autos nicht wirklich _fahren_, sondern "reingeplottet" sind. Kann's nicht anders beschreiben. Auf dem unbenutzten Asphalt sieht's ok aus.
Auf dem ersten Screenshot kann man das Schattenproblem erahnen.
Trotzdem ein schöner Track in drei Layouts, der das warten auf die offizielle Kunos-Version verkürzt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (8. Mai 2016)

@iKimi: Meines Wissens nach wurde der Reifenverschleiß mit Gamepad trotzdem reduziert.
Da man ein Auto mit Gamepad fast ständig überfährt,  würde der Verschleiß bei gleichen Parametern sicherlich um einiges höher sein.


----------



## Andregee (9. Mai 2016)

Wie soll das online funktionieren. Gibt ja auch Personen die mit dem Gamepad so sensibel wie Lenkradfahrer sind, die hätten dann ja mal einen massiven Vorteil 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. Mai 2016)

Als ich einmal vor ca. 1 Jahr (also vor einigen Versionen) mit einem guten Gamepad-Fahrer online gezockt habe, hatte der auf der Nordschleife einen niedrigeren Reifenverschleiß als ich....
Trotzdem kann man meines Erachtens mit Gamepad nicht so weich fahren wie mit Lenkrad.


----------



## ThourNation (11. Mai 2016)

Gute Leute mit Gamepad kommen schon an die zeiten von Lenkradfahrern, aber 1. macht es mit Lenkrad mehr Spaß 2. kann man mMn in Extremsituationen besser reagieren und 3. kann man im Zweikamof präziser und rücksichtsvoller fahren.


----------



## Andregee (11. Mai 2016)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Als ich einmal vor ca. 1 Jahr (also vor einigen Versionen) mit einem guten Gamepad-Fahrer online gezockt habe, hatte der auf der Nordschleife einen niedrigeren Reifenverschleiß als ich....
> Trotzdem kann man meines Erachtens mit Gamepad nicht so weich fahren wie mit Lenkrad.


Dann hatte er einen sensibeleren Fahrstil   als du trotz pad. Unterschiedliche Verschleißprofile je nach Eingabegerät sind vor allem im Multiplayer absolut unlogisch. Die Reifendaten bleiben unabhängig vom USB Gerät identisch. Ich kenne auch Wheel Nutzer deren Reifenverschleis 3 mal höher als meiner ist, da wäre ich mit Pad auch reifenschonender unterwegs 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Captn (12. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube, es kommt auch auf die Helferlein an. Wenn ich mit TC und ABS fahre, kann ich wie ein Besengter durch die Kurven rasen und gleichzeitig lenken und bremsen (am "schlimmsten" zeigt sich das bei der Corvette), während ich mit durchgetretenem Pedal wieder rausbechleunige. Das kann nicht gesund für die Reifen sein. 
Würde ich das mit ausgeschalteter Traktionskontrolle und ABS machen, würde ich mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit voll in die Absperrung brettern. Man wird dadurch ja quasi gezwungen, anders und vor allem reifenschonender zu fahren .


----------



## stoepsel (12. Mai 2016)

Wer die Corvette ( C7R) mit TC und ABS fährt, hat mMn das Prinzip eines Männerautos nicht ganz verstanden...


----------



## Captn (12. Mai 2016)

stoepsel schrieb:


> Wer die Corvette ( C7R) mit TC und ABS fährt, hat mMn das Prinzip eines Männerautos nicht ganz verstanden...


Naja, da ich nur mit Gamepad fahre, dachte ich mir anfangs halt, machste mal lieber die Helfer an. Wer weiß wo man sonst langfährt .
Mittlerweile komme ich auch ohne ganz gut klar, zumal mich das "Eingreifen" von außen doch schon stört. Driften ist mit den beiden Sachen ja auch eher schlecht als recht ^^. Nur beim Beschleunigen hapert's halt bei den etwas stärkeren Autos . 
Mit entsprechendem Lenkrad und Pedalen wäre das wohl einfacher ^^.


----------



## T'PAU (16. Mai 2016)

*hust* 


Noch zwei Tage...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ob ich mir das Pack hole, weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## DARPA (16. Mai 2016)

Weiss jemand wo man die Skins aus dem Video findet?






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UUXmmrCln1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (16. Mai 2016)

Du meinst die WTCC-Autos?
Da ich mir über die Legalität des Mods nicht ganz im klaren bin (sieht aber nicht nach 'nem Rip aus), hier mal keinen direkten Link, sondern der Verweis auf dieses Video und dieses Forum.
K.A. ob das ein und derselbe Mod ist, musst du selber probieren.


----------



## ak1504 (17. Mai 2016)

Naja wie groß soll so Modding Gruppe sein um mal fix so viele Autos zu bauen ? ^^


----------



## DARPA (17. Mai 2016)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Du meinst die WTCC-Autos?
> Da ich mir über die Legalität des Mods nicht ganz im klaren bin (sieht aber nicht nach 'nem Rip aus), hier mal keinen direkten Link, sondern der Verweis auf dieses Video und dieses Forum.
> K.A. ob das ein und derselbe Mod ist, musst du selber probieren.



Also die Autos an sich hatte ich schon plus die Skins der Hondas von  Huffy, Monteiro und Michelisz. Ich hätte halt gern noch die Skins der  anderen Fahrer. 
Wie ich sehe kommt das tatsächlich urspünglich aus diesem Forum, werd mich da nochmal genauer umsehen.

Die Wagen aus dem anderen Video sind aus ner älteren Saison, ca. 2010.


----------



## T'PAU (20. Mai 2016)

Hmm, irgendwie schlafen die Rennspiel-Threads hier ein... 

Letzten Mittwoch kam (neben dem _Japanese Car Pack_) ein grösseres Update:



> 1.6.1- Fixed Oculus Rift rendering
> 
> 
> 1.6.0
> ...


Das Fette ist übrigens ein Running-Gag aus einer Endlos-Diskussion in einem anderen Forum (Link ist irgendwo im Kunos-Forum zu finden ^^). Geht wohl irgendwie darum, inwieweit AC eine echte Simulation ist. Nun kann man dies in Form eines Zahlenwertes in der assettocorsa.ini einstellen! 

Wohl nur am Release-Tag (vielleicht auch noch Donnerstag?) gab's die ersten drei DLCs für 40% weniger. Too late! (aber ich hab sie ja längst )

Und wieder ist ein Mod-Auto offizieller Content geworden: Der Nissan Skyline GT-R (R34) V-Spec ist nun Bestandteil des _Japanese Car Pack_! Gratulation!


----------



## msdd63 (22. Mai 2016)

Ich hätte gern noch den Honda Civic Type R.


----------



## stoepsel (22. Mai 2016)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind... Ich hätte gerne die aktuellen DTM's von Kunos ... Der T5-MOD is zwar nich schlecht, aber der Sound is völlig banane ... Lächerlich is das! Oo

und mal nebenbei: 
ich habe seit den letzten 5-6 Patches richtig nervige Bildhänger beim Fahren. 
Sporadisch und nicht nachvollziehbar... Ca. alle 4-5 Runden einmal , hängt das Bild für ne viertel Sekunde ... 
Habe das Gefühl , dass hängt mit der Physik zusammen - meist passiert das beim Anbremsen oder beim Überfahren von Curbs.


----------



## msdd63 (23. Mai 2016)

Naja, für die DTM´s ja R3E,  auch wenn es die 2016er Saison noch nicht gibt.

Performanceprobleme habe ich nicht. Läuft perfekt.


----------



## msdd63 (25. Mai 2016)

Auf YT gibt es ein Video vom aktuellem Audi R8 LMS (2015/16) aber ich finde keinen Download. Weiß jemand wo man den herbekommt? Für PC gibt es ja eine Mod vom R8 2015.


----------



## stoepsel (25. Mai 2016)

Was is denn der Kunos-R8 für ein Model? 
Reicht Dir der Audi von Denen nich?


----------



## msdd63 (25. Mai 2016)

Das ist der alte R8. Der neue sieht geiler aus mit den neuen Scheinwerfern und Heckleuchten und der leicht eckigen Form.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Mai 2016)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Das ist der alte R8. Der neue sieht geiler aus mit den neuen Scheinwerfern und Heckleuchten und der leicht eckigen Form.



An sich hätte ich den neuen R8 zwar auch gerne, aber bei vielen Mods von Autos, die sehr kurzfristig kommen, gibt es das Problem, dass die irgendwo aus anderen Spielen gerippt und mehr als halbherzig mit mit ner Fahrphysik ausgestattet wurden, die mit dem Original nicht viel zutun hat. Lieber verzichte ich da auf so ein Auto. Wenn eine Mod weder im Forum von Kunos, noch auf RaceDepartment zu finden ist, dann ist die Chance hoch, dass es sich um so einen lieblosen Rip handelt.


----------



## msdd63 (26. Mai 2016)

Ideal wäre natürlich wenn der neue R8 von Kunos käme. Die Mod bei PC ist echt gewlungen.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Mai 2016)

Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben das dieses Mod Team paar Wagen auch für AC und rF2 bringen wollte... Oder ich hab das geträumt ^^ Mal nachforschen...


----------



## ak1504 (26. Mai 2016)

Es soll eine Kooperation geben vom Machine Mojo Team mit anderen wo die Wagen dann für andere Sims kommen... Irgendwann...


----------



## ak1504 (28. Mai 2016)

Assetto Corsa | Special Event: The new black: Gold | McLaren 650S GT3 @ Silverstone Circuit GP







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_fWWrIcfiVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## msdd63 (2. Juni 2016)

Es gibt Videos wo der Audi R8 LMS Ultra 2015/16 gefahren wird. Die Mod gäbe es bei assettogarage. Ich finde die Mod aber nicht.


----------



## T'PAU (5. Juni 2016)

Neuer Trend bei Track-Moddern: Das Austauschen von Werbebannern und Fahnen bei Kunos-Strecken.
 Technisch einfach gemacht. Es wird ein Ordner namens "texture" im Hauptordner der Strecke angelegt, welcher die geänderten Banner/Fahnen im dds-Format enthält. Ist dieser Ordner vorhanden, werden die geänderten Banner benutzt, ist dieser nicht vorhanden, die Originale. Es werden keine Kunos-Dateien modifiziert! Replays sind mit normalen und geänderten Bannern abspielbar.
Wie das ganze genau funktioniert, wie man ans genaue Format und Datei-Namen der dds-Dateien herankommt... 

Gefunden hab ich bisher Modifikationen für Monza (Blancpain Event), Zandvoort (DTM Version), Black Cat County (echte Werbung) und Nürburgring/Nordschleife (24h Banner) auf Racedepartment.

Ein paar Bilderchen von Monza und Nürburgring:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quiddelbacher Höhe ohne AC-Graffiti: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iKimi22 (7. Juni 2016)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ideal wäre natürlich wenn der neue R8 von Kunos käme. Die Mod bei PC ist echt gewlungen.



Ist schon lange bekannt, dass der neue R8 kommen wird.
Der alte R8 wird zeitenmäßig auch wie der SLS und MP4 nach hinten verfrachtet.


----------



## msdd63 (7. Juni 2016)

Ah ok, danke für die Info.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Juni 2016)

Aristotelis Vasilakos, Luca Sodano und Stefano Casillo von Kunos Simulazioni haben auf Twitter einen Kessel Hype aufgesetzt. Keine Ahnung, was das wird, aber ich bin so entsetzlich leicht neugierig zu machen. Irgendwas kommt da am Freitag, den 17.!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry, dass dieser Beitrag 0 Informationen enthält, aber irgendwie war mir gerade danach, andere mit meiner Neugier anzustecken


----------



## T'PAU (9. Juni 2016)

Tja, das was kommt bzw. schon da ist: Die 3D-Models, Liveries und Tracks Modding-Sektionen werden dicht gemacht!!! Kein Scherz! 
Hier der News-Beitrag aus dem Kunos-Forum und der obligatorische Heul-Thread zu dem Thema!

Das Kunos-Forum ist ein Support-Forum und kein Community-Forum (übersetzter O-Ton des News-Beitrags). Ja ne is klar! 

Da wird der Modding-Community mal ein kräftiger A****-Tritt verpasst imho! Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn einige gute Modder nun abspringen. Jedenfalls dürfte der Mazda 787b von Patrik Sander (der ja noch dieses Jahr kommen soll) wohl die letzte Mod gewesen sein, die offiziell wird!

Bin gespannt, wie es weitergehen wird... 

Jemand hat den einen Hashtag schon umgemodelt zu *#savethedata*, bevor die Forenbeiträge zu den Mods endgültig weg sind.


----------



## norse (10. Juni 2016)

öhm, nicht deren Ernst.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Juni 2016)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Tja, das was kommt bzw. schon da ist: Die 3D-Models, Liveries und Tracks Modding-Sektionen werden dicht gemacht!!! Kein Scherz!
> Hier der News-Beitrag aus dem Kunos-Forum und der obligatorische Heul-Thread zu dem Thema!
> [...]
> Da wird der Modding-Community mal ein kräftiger A****-Tritt verpasst imho! Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn einige gute Modder nun abspringen. Jedenfalls dürfte der Mazda 787b von Patrik Sander (der ja noch dieses Jahr kommen soll) wohl die letzte Mod gewesen sein, die offiziell wird!


Diese "Modding-Community" ist nur selber Schuld.


> However, the same section was targeted by some users that, careless of our rules and ethics, advertise contents ripped from other copyrighted software, making conversion without any authorization by the original creator


Und dieses Verhalten kann unter Umständen rechtliche Konsequenzen für den Forenbetreiber haben.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Juni 2016)

Argh, shite ... ich kann mir das auch nur so erklären, dass Kunos da rechtliche Probleme befürchtet wegen eben dieser aus anderen Spielen gerippten 3d-Modelle usw.. Solange der Mod-Support aber nicht gestrichten wird und es Seiten wie z. B. RaceDepartment gibt (die Seite habe ich sowieso zu 99% benutzt, um an Mods zu kommen, die filtern den gerippten Shite auch raus), kann ich damit leben, denke ich.


----------



## norse (10. Juni 2016)

hmpf wäre mehr als traugi das es wegn den gerippten zeug ist ... wie ist das eigentlich mi den selbst erstellten? Ist das auch problematisch?


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Juni 2016)

norse schrieb:


> hmpf wäre mehr als traugi das es wegn den gerippten zeug ist ... wie ist das eigentlich mi den selbst erstellten? Ist das auch problematisch?



Du meinst, wenn du für dich selbst gerippte Mods erstellst und die nicht teilst? Sollte kein Problem geben, findet ja keiner raus. Wenn du Mods meinst, die von anderen selbst erstellt wurden: Definitiv auch kein Problem. Gibt es ja genug von und einige wurden ja sogar nachträglich von Kunos lizensiert und als offizieller Content angeboten (Miura, Cobra, Zandvoort, Skyline R34 GT-R, Audi Quattro, bald der Mazda 787B).


----------



## Scalon (10. Juni 2016)

bezüglich 17.: weil das überwiegend Katzenbilder sind ist meine grobe Vermutung Jaguar on board (?)


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Juni 2016)

Scalon schrieb:


> bezüglich 17.: weil das überwiegend Katzenbilder sind ist meine grobe Vermutung Jaguar on board (?)



Wäre natürlich schön, aber Kunos hat ja schon immer ne Katze als Firmenlogo gehabt und auch die Black Cat County Strecke ist voll von "Time spent with cats is never wasted"-Schildern. Und wurde die Firma nicht auch nach ner Katze benannt? (Bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher). Aber so'n F-Type oder auch das eine oder andere ältere Modell von Jaguar (D-Type, E-Type, XJ-220) wäre schon nicht verkehrt.


----------



## msdd63 (10. Juni 2016)

Genau, das ist auch mein Gedanke. Kann nur um Jaguar gehen. Wäre auch geil!





Scalon schrieb:


> bezüglich 17.: weil das überwiegend Katzenbilder sind ist meine grobe Vermutung Jaguar on board (?)


----------



## T'PAU (10. Juni 2016)

Ungeschickterweise war in der Original News-Message zur Mod-Forum Schließung der *17*.06. als endgültiges Löschdatum vorgesehen! Manchmal tritt Kunos aber auch in jedes Fettnäpfchen.


----------



## T'PAU (14. Juni 2016)

Kunos Aristotelis ist der neue Drift-King! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d1m4pwjfHV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein 400.000€ 4WD Vehikel mit 750PS in dieser Form über die Strecke zu prügeln... 
Strecke ist die Mod-Strecke _Modena_ von Rigel, Auto ist Kunos WIP Aventador.

Und Aris betont, das hat nichts mit dem 17.06. zu tun! Das wird "much bigger" (O-Ton)! Schaun wir mal...


----------



## iKimi22 (15. Juni 2016)

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass der Moddingbereich aufgrund der großen Ankûndigung dicht gemacht wird.
Die Gesetze existieren ja auch schon länger als Kunos, das kann nicht der Grund sein.
Eher eine Marke wie Porsche, Aston Martin, etc...

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Juni 2016)

Offizielle Mitteilung vor wenigen Sekunden: Assetto Corsa welcomes Porsche!

Ja, Porsche!!!

PORSCHE!!!!!

Ich glaube das nicht, am Himmel erscheint gerade eine zweite Sonne! Mal schauen, was da noch an weiteren Infos kommt.

*edit* Da gibt's mehr Infos, sonst glaubt mir das ja keiner 

Assetto Corsa

*nochmal edit* Und ein kleiner Trailer:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jv-cPGa9Zsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was ich mir selbst anhand des Trailers schon zusammengereimt habe:

- Porsche 918 Spyder
- Porsche 919 Hybrid
- Porsche Cayman GT4
- Porsche Boxster
- Porsche 911 991 GT3 RS
- Porsche 935/78
- Porsche 911 GT3 R(SR?)/Cup??
- Porsche 917? (sehr unscharf im Video)
- Porsche 911 GT1

Ein paar weitere, die ich nicht eindeutig identifizieren kann. Keine Ahnung, ob die alle kommen oder ob das einfach nur eine Übersicht sein soll, was kommen könnte. Aber ich bin trotzdem gerade reichlich euphorisch!


----------



## IJOJOI (17. Juni 2016)

OMG!
DAS ist was ich brauche

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Captn (17. Juni 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Offizielle Mitteilung vor wenigen Sekunden: Assetto Corsa welcomes Porsche!
> 
> Ja, Porsche!!!
> 
> ...


Klingt super . Vielleicht ziehen jetzt andere große Hersteller noch nach .


----------



## Ich 15 (17. Juni 2016)

Endlich kann man Porsche in einer Simulation fahren


----------



## stoepsel (17. Juni 2016)

Ich habe seit der Bekanntmachung vorhin , die ganze Zeit Freudentränen in den Augen und ne dauerfeuchte Buxe!  

Jeahhhh, Porsche....

Übrigens ist da mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit der Porsche 962 bei , den Herr Patrick Sander schon ne ganze Weile in der Mache hat. 
Glaubt mir, ich habe schon drinne gesessen... Sieht wieder hammermäßig aus, seine Arbeit!


----------



## KaterTom (17. Juni 2016)

Endlich!! Endlich hat Porsche diesen unseligen exclusivdeal mit EA beendet! Bin mal gespannt, wann SMS und Sector 3 nachziehen.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (17. Juni 2016)

Genial...eigentlich ziemlich das beste was hätte kommen können - perfekt 
Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die im Trailer zu sehenden unmengen von Wagen in die 2 DLCs gepackt werden - wobei ich auch nichts dagegen hätte 

Schon von den alten Rennsemmeln der 70er konnte ich erkennen:
935(/76)
935/77
935/78 "Moby Dick"
936 
917
917 Spyder

...ein 917er und 935er wäre aber schon ein muss; von letzterem gab es ja für GT Legends eine tolle Freeware-Umsetzung...bei dem musste man erst einmal lernen, auf der Strecke zu bleiben bevor es auf Zeitenjagd ging


----------



## Dedde (17. Juni 2016)

ich kann mir vorstellen das  es sehr teuer war. endlich porsche in einem richtigen rennspiel


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (17. Juni 2016)

Das ............... kam .................. unerwartet. 


Ich bin immer noch sprachlos. Was für eine geile Sache. 

Wird Zeit, dass das auch mal eine PCGH-News wert ist.


----------



## T'PAU (17. Juni 2016)

Hab ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mit gerechnet, aber man erlebt immer wieder Überraschungen mit Kunos! 
Da kann man ja jetzt mal von 'nem offiziellen Le Mans LMP1-Feld aus Porsche, Audi und Toyota träumen.


----------



## iKimi22 (18. Juni 2016)

Laut Aris dem Dev hat Kunos einen weiteren exklusiven Deal mit Porsche. Der Vertrag mit EA besteht auch noch. Ergo kann es noch lange dauern bis die restlichen Sims eine Lizenz bekommen.

Such das Bild später raus, war auf Twitter

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Juni 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Klingt super . Vielleicht ziehen jetzt andere große Hersteller noch nach .





iKimi22 schrieb:


> Laut Aris dem Dev hat Kunos einen weiteren exklusiven Deal mit Porsche. Der Vertrag mit EA besteht auch noch. Ergo kann es noch lange dauern bis die restlichen Sims eine Lizenz bekommen.
> 
> Such das Bild später raus, war auf Twitter
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk



Wäre schade, wenn das tatsächlich ein zweiter Exklusivdeal neben EA wäre. Ich fänd es schön, wenn zumindest iRacing und R3E noch ne Lizenz bekämen. Aber zumindest hat Porsche sind mit Kunos nicht die falschen Leute ausgesucht. Keine andere Sim bringt Straßenfahrzeuge so gut rüber, wie Assetto Corsa, und Porsche hat nunmal ne Menge tolle Straßenfahrzeuge.


----------



## msdd63 (18. Juni 2016)

EA hat noch nie richtige Sims rausgebracht. Deren Spiele waren Massenware und fanden jede Menge Käufer. Daher war das für Porsche der beste Deal, die haben an der Linenz reichlicht verdient. Nun hat Kunos eine Lizenz bekommen, da werden deutlich weniger Spiele als bei EA verkauft. Daher rechne auch mit Lizenzen für Sector3 und etc.


----------



## stoepsel (18. Juni 2016)

Man darf nicht ausser acht lassen, dass Kunos noch etwas Besseres , als nur Geld zu bieten hat - nämlich ihre Pro-Sim - Software... Nicht das, womit wir hier rumgurken, sondern professionelle Simulationssoftware für Rennfahrer/ Hersteller! 
Diese Software wird Porsche jetzt überall, wo Porsche will, zur Verfügung gestellt... 
Das ist mal ein richtig dicker Schokoriegel, für Porsche, finde ich. 
Also, wieso sollten andere Sim's dann auch die Möglichkeit auf nen Porschedeal bekommen?


----------



## iKimi22 (18. Juni 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wäre schade, wenn das tatsächlich ein zweiter Exklusivdeal neben EA wäre. Ich fänd es schön, wenn zumindest iRacing und R3E noch ne Lizenz bekämen. Aber zumindest hat Porsche sind mit Kunos nicht die falschen Leute ausgesucht. Keine andere Sim bringt Straßenfahrzeuge so gut rüber, wie Assetto Corsa, und Porsche hat nunmal ne Menge tolle Straßenfahrzeuge.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was denkst du dazu?
Für mich klingt es so als wäre das auch exklusiv bis Ende 2016 oder 2017...



T'PAU schrieb:


> Hab ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mit gerechnet, aber man erlebt immer wieder Überraschungen mit Kunos!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Richtig und 2014 waren alle 3 auch wie dieses Jahr ähnlich schnell. Multiclass Rennen incoming.
Laf vs P1 vs 918 wird genauso cool!


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Juni 2016)

iKimi22 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, zumindest ist es kein reiner Exklusiv-Vertrag mehr zwischen  Porsche und EA. Das lässt hoffen, dass es in Zukunft auch weitere  Ausnahmen geben wird.




iKimi22 schrieb:


> Laf vs P1 vs 918 wird genauso cool!



Dann muss man sich nur noch entscheiden, ob die Rolle von Chris Harris, Marino Franchitti oder Tiff Needell übernehmen will  (großartiges Video!)


----------



## Scalon (21. Juni 2016)

eben im Multiplayer sind mir extreme Frametime Schwankungen aufgefallen, liegt das Problem nur an mir (Performance, Einstellungen) oder habt ihr auch starke Schwankungen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iKimi22 (22. Juni 2016)

Mein Spiel schwankt teilweise bis zu 40 FPS ohne Limiter.
Start und Ziel alleine ohne AI/MP ~ 140 fps und woanders auf Strecke ~ 180 fps.
Mit AI ist noch lustiger.

Solche Schwankungen kenne ich nur von Assetto.
Bei BeamNG, Wreckfest, RRRE und Triple A nicht ansatzweise.

Hab xeon 1231v3 + r9 nano

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## stoepsel (22. Juni 2016)

@Kimi 

egal , welche Strecke und welche Tageszeit?



PS: Am 2.7.2016 fährt assettocorsa-racing.de mit 3 Teams beim 24h GT3 Event auf LeMans mit.
Veranstalten tut dieses Event die Schwarzbierbude...
Hier mal ne Hotlap von einem unserer besten Fahrer...
Team ACR Le Mans Training - YouTube

und hier der Link zum Event...

Schwarzbierbude - Dein freundlicher AC-Server - Aw: SBB 24h Le Mans 2016 - 02.-03.07.2016 - Forum -Schwarzbierbude


----------



## iKimi22 (22. Juni 2016)

@stoepsel
Jo passiert auf allen Strecken mehr oder weniger. Sind immer 20-40fps.
Hab aktuellen Crimsontreiber drauf.
Ich kappe meine FPS aber bei 60 wegen dem Monitor.
Da störts dann nie.

Uhh Le Mans mit GT3 interessiert mich schon gerne.
Mal sehen, da werd ich wohl mitfahren wenn es zeitlich passt.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## stoepsel (22. Juni 2016)

Ich habe meine Frames bei 80 gefixt - hab ja 144Hz... Und 80 reichen mir...
Getestet hab ich das mal ohne Begrenzung- mit maximaler Rauchdarstellumg und Reflexionen , hat man reproduzierbare Frameeinbrüche...
Rauch und Reflexionen etwas reduziert und gut war...


----------



## msdd63 (23. Juni 2016)

Der neue Audi in dem Video ist ja der Hammer. ABER! Die Strecke in dem Video erinnert mich mächtig an Black Cat County!

2017 Audi R8 V10 Plus: Can Audi’s Supercar Avoid the Sophomore Slump?  - Ignition Ep. 154 - YouTube


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Juni 2016)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Der neue Audi in dem Video ist ja der Hammer. ABER! Die Strecke in dem Video erinnert mich mächtig an Black Cat County!
> 
> 2017 Audi R8 V10 Plus: Can Audi’s Supercar Avoid the Sophomore Slump?  - Ignition Ep. 154 - YouTube



Die Strecke müsste Willow Springs sein. Gibt's die nicht sogar in Project Cars? Bin mir gerade nicht 100%ig sicher. Aber ein wenig überrascht bin ich schon. Bis vor kurzem hieß es noch, der R8 wäre in Sachen Untersteuern der bessere Huracan. Dieses Video sagt aber das genaue Gegenteil aus. Was ein Glück, dass ich mich nicht zwischen den beiden entscheiden muss, sondern stattdessen einfach beide nicht kaufe  (Ja, das liebe Bankkonto ...)


----------



## msdd63 (23. Juni 2016)

Willow Springs gibt es in PC, da hast du recht. Ich meine aber nicht die Rennstrecke am Ende des Videos, ich meine die Landstraße in dem Video. Die erinnert mich an Black Cat County. Ich kann mir auch weder den Audi, noch den Lamborghini leisten. Ein Problem weniger.


----------



## T'PAU (24. Juni 2016)

Wer AC wider erwarten noch nicht hat (), im Steam-Summersale (bis 04.07.) jetzt für *50%* weniger! Die DLCs 1-3 auch für 40-50% off.

(PC ist übrigens auch im 50%-sale )


----------



## Scalon (30. Juni 2016)

am 14. Juli kommt das "RedPack" mit 7 Autos (u.A. Lamborghini Aventador SV) sowie dem lasergescannten RedBull Ring
Assetto Corsa
außerdem gibt es noch freewheeler (oder wie man die auch immer nennt): https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/13558753_1455256147834032_6643924601083771355_o.jpg

/e: ist vermutlich der Maserati 250F


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Juni 2016)

Lamborghini Aventador SV, Ferrari FXXK, Ferrari 488 GTB, Maserati 250f ... bin gespannt, was die übrigen Autos sein werden. Evtl. ein McLaren P1 GTR? Vielleicht sogar schon ein erster Porsche? Eigentlich sollen die ja erst im Herbst kommen. Dann noch der Red Bull Ring ... klingt gut!


----------



## T'PAU (30. Juni 2016)

Wird das wieder ein Pay-Pack, oder wird's kostenlos? Hab ich irgendwie noch nichts dergleichen gelesen im Kunos-Forum (heut noch nicht reingeschaut). 
(sch*** Fratzenbuch-Links, jetzt kommt sogar 'ne penetrante Anmelde-Aufforderung und der Bildschirm ist fast weiss! )


----------



## HordyH (30. Juni 2016)

In das redpack gehört die Giulia QV


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Juni 2016)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Wird das wieder ein Pay-Pack, oder wird's kostenlos? Hab ich irgendwie noch nichts dergleichen gelesen im Kunos-Forum (heut noch nicht reingeschaut).
> (sch*** Fratzenbuch-Links, jetzt kommt sogar 'ne penetrante Anmelde-Aufforderung und der Bildschirm ist fast weiss! )



Ich glaube nicht, dass die ne lasergescannte Strecke für umsonst raushauen würden. Dafür ist die ganze Prozedur einfach zu teuer.

*edit*

Ein neues Video wurde veröffentlicht und damit auch der Ferrari SF15-T (aktueller Turbo F1 Wagen von Ferrari aus der letzten Saison) vorgestellt. Nicht meine Art von Auto, aber gut. Damit hätten wir vermutlich jetzt fünf von sieben Autos bestätigt. Vor etwa einem Jahr wurde schon mehr oder weniger ein weiterer F1 Ferrari, ich glaube aus der V8 Ära, angekündigt. Welches Modell genau finde ich gerade nicht. Vielleicht kommt der ja auch noch mit ins Paket.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=abxfqqtHI2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bestätigte Autos:
- Lamborghini Aventador SV
- Ferrari FXXK
- Ferrari 488 GTB
- Maserati 250f
- Ferrari SF15-T

Strecke:
- Red Bull Ring im GP und National Layout

Der Maserati und der 488 GTB reizen mich bisher am meisten, obwohl ich beim 488 GTB (weil Turbo) ein wenig skeptisch bin, ob der dem 458 Italia in Sachen Fahrspaß das Wasser reichen kann. Wenn der sich ähnlich fährt, wie der McLaren MP4-12C, dann bleibe ich doch beim 458 Italia. Ein 458 Speciale (weil Saugmotor) wäre mir persönlich lieber gewesen.




HordyH schrieb:


> In das redpack gehört die Giulia QV



Fänd ich toll, dann hätte der M4 nen Spielkamerad.


----------



## Modmaster (1. Juli 2016)

_Since the birth of modern motorsports, Red has historically been the  colour of choice for Italian Manufacturers & competitive teams. In  keeping with that theme; KUNOS Simulazioni and 505 Games are proud to  unveil the "RED PACK", the DLC package for ASSETTO CORSA that includes  seven legendary Italian sports cars and Austria’s RedBull Ring circuit.   

Today we are excited to introduce the awesome Ferrari SF15-T  car, driven by leading drivers Sebastian Vettel and Kimi Raikkonen in  the 2015 season.

The Ferrari SF15-T is the first Ferrari GP car  to debut for ASSETTO CORSA - launched on 30 January 2015, it is the  second car made by Ferrari since the reintroduction of turbo engines in  2014. The red single seater has been reproduced in cooperation with  Ferrari (and will be available as well in the simulators of Ferrari  centres)

The Red Pack unveil trailer shows the Ferrari SF15-T in  action at the RedBull Ring. The RedBull Ring has been reproduced for  Assetto Corsa to the highest level of detail through the use of  laserscan technology.

The Red Pack DLC will be available to  purchase July 14th on Steam and will be coming to home consoles later in  the year. Assetto Corsa is out now on Steam PC and will be released on  home console on August 26th in Europe and August 30th in North America.





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=abxfqqtHI2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Quelle : Assetto Corsa Facebook


_


----------



## turbosnake (1. Juli 2016)

Modmaster schrieb:


> _Since the birth of modern motorsports, Red has historically been the  colour of choice for Italian Manufacturers & competitive teams. In  keeping with that theme; KUNOS Simulazioni and 505 Games are proud to  unveil the "RED PACK", the DLC package for ASSETTO CORSA that includes  seven legendary Italian sports cars and Austria’s RedBull Ring circuit.
> _


_
Eigentlich ist die Ferrari-Farbe gelb, aber auch da sie seit Urzeiten von Marlboro gesponsert werden, wurde es Rot._


----------



## Die_Pest (1. Juli 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist die Ferrari-Farbe gelb, aber auch da sie seit Urzeiten von Marlboro gesponsert werden, wurde es Rot.


Dann müste es also eigentlich Marlboro Rot TM heisen und nicht Ferrari Rot TM?


----------



## turbosnake (1. Juli 2016)

Die_Pest schrieb:


> Dann müste es also eigentlich Marlboro Rot TM heisen und nicht Ferrari Rot TM?


Es ist das Marlboro Rot, da Ferrari sein Rot daran angeglichen hat.
Sind ja auch immer Sponsor des F1 Ferrari- Teams, laut Gerüchten über 100 Mio € pro Jahr.


----------



## Scalon (1. Juli 2016)

waren die frühen Maseratti vielleicht rot?


----------



## Modmaster (3. Juli 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EN5I0iJhz4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (3. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Witziger Zufall, eine Stunde vor Entdeckung dieser Bilder hab ich folgenden Screenshot der Mod-Version des RedBull-Ring gemacht: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit:*

Heute ist ein neuer AC-Trailer erschienen, der sich vor allem auf die Rennstrecken konzentriert. Das erste mal ist auch kurz das Monza-Oval in _Action_ zu sehen! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YwPPe2cjsSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## eye_of_fire (8. Juli 2016)

Monza10K und der Maserati 250F....das gibt ein Fest


----------



## msdd63 (8. Juli 2016)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die kurze Szene mit dem Monza Oval ist mir auch aufgefallen.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Juli 2016)

Der Ferrari F138 (Formel 1 Wagen aus dem Jahr 2013) wurde offiziell per Trailer für das kommende DLC-Paket bestätigt (irgendwie meine ich, dass der auch früher schonmal irgendwo gezeigt wurde, finde es aber gerade nicht):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5a3U21xJ0dY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (13. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Juli 2016)

Irgendwie hab ich erst morgen damit gerechnet. Wie auch immer, das Red Pack ist draußen und beinhaltet folgenden Content:

- Ferrari SF-15T
- Ferrari F138
- Ferrari 488 GT3
- Maserati 250F 6 Cylinder
- Maserati 250F 12 Cylinder
- Maserati GranTurismo MC GT4
- Lamborghini Aventador Super Veloce
- Red Bull Ring/Spielberg (GP und National)
- Maserati Levante S (kostenlos ohne Red Pack)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f61nxPbuP2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Preis: 9,99 EUR auf Steam

Wenn man bedenkt, was allein für Arbeit in den SF-15T geflossen ist, ein mehr als fairer Preis. Wer mehr erfahren will, was das Besondere an dem Auto ist, sollte hier mal reinschauen (Livestream von Programmierer Stefano Casillo):

Look What The Cat Hacked In - S03E06 - 1.7 Incoming - YouTube

Kurze Zusammenfassung: Es wurde ne Menge neuer Code für das ERS-System geschrieben, der aus dem Auto wohl das in Sachen Fahrzeugeektronik komplexeste und komplizierteste Formel 1 Fahrzeug im gesamten Simracing-Bereich macht. Über Tastenkombinationen lässt sich da einiges einstellen, wie das Auto die zusätzliche Energie der Elektromotoren verwalten soll. Wird definitiv nicht meine Art von Auto sein (ich mag es einfach), aber definitiv ne coole Sache für alle F1-Fans.


Neben neuem Content wurde auch der 1.7 Patch veröffentlicht. Patchnotes dazu:

*Assetto Corsa 1.7 Changelog*

- Added Red Bull Ring track (Red Pack DLC)
- Added Ferrari SF15-T (Red Pack DLC)
- Added Ferrari F138 (Red Pack DLC)
- Added Ferrari 488 GT3 (Red Pack DLC)
- Added Lamborghini Aventador SC (Red Pack DLC)
- Added Maserati GranTurismo MC GT4 (Red Pack DLC)
- Added Maserati 250F 6 cylinder (Red Pack DLC)
- Added Maserati 250F 12 cylinder (Red Pack DLC)
- Added Maserati Levante S
- Performance Delta App: Added instant velocity difference bar
- Realtime App: Added road/ambient temperatures and grip
- Fixed system messages when ABS and TC are not available
- Added loading/saving system for fixed setup sessions
- Added audio device selector on Audio App. If saved device is not there, main device will be used
- Added volume ramp function to overcome issues with logitech headphone drivers
- Added Precision slider in Photo App
- Added missing icons on replay interface
- Added QUANTITY_MULT in system/cfg/skidmarks.ini
- Fixed RX-7 Tuned turbo sound behavior
- Fixed Alfa 155 mixing route for external sounds
- Fixed Ferrari F40 low-pass filter and some events volume
- Balanced exterior volume for all the cars
- New Bmw M3 e92 external sounds
- Added brake disc temperature simulation to (Ferrari 488 GT3, Maserati GranTurismo MC GT4,Maserati Levante)
- New Drivemotive Drifting School livery for BMW M3 e92 drift and S1 variants
- Tyre pressure now influences temperature spread and build up
- Added dynamic controller for EBB (electronic brake balance). Use file ctrl_ebb.ini for the controller.
- Added daylight function on "lights" script 
- Added multiple turbo analogue instruments management
- Added server hints on RaceControl screen
- Added TC, ABS, Turbo keys to controller interface (both up and down)
- now TC and ABS can be cycled back through CTRL + SHIFT
- Added Flashing lights
- Showroom: Added video editing camera controls
- Showroom: Added car lights trigger as script "SHOWROOM""LOAD_LIGHTS" (previews are made without car lights)
- Showroom: Added support for extra animations (extra_animations.ini). Numkey_6
- Added blinking light system
- Fixed Volume App not saving bumper audio
- Added jump start
- Added penalty for "ESC to pits" during race
- Fixed some car/track combination resetting to pits at the start of HotLap sessions
- Improved remote cars movements over curbs
- AI is not making brake mistakes for cars that have ABS available
- Different level of engine brake are now selectable by the users on cars that offer the option (Ctrl+E)
- Added graphics smoothing for rigid bodies coming from physics
- Onboard brake bias now follows same limits in the FRONT_BIAS section in setup.ini
- Red lines and indications for gear change in the GUI are now considering damage rpms as well as limiters
- Laps completed indications in the GUI during races now refer to "leader completed laps" and not player completed laps
- Performance Delta app is now using spline position for calculation  instead of distance calculated from car speed (less realistic but much  more precise)
- New camera view at start, showing car instead of track
- New AI algorithms for race craft
- AI drivers are now much more variable in performance during a single lap and during a session
- "Lights on/off" is now a status of a car instead of a switch and gets replicated over the network properly
- Tyre radius is now also a function of tyre angular velocity
- Fixed self align torque going to negative values too early
- New Tyre Model V10 for selected cars
- Additional general bugfixing on car graphics and some improvements to lods across the entire vehicle content
- 3D improvements on the Nissan R34 Skyline
- 3D improvements on the Nissan 370Z Nismo
- 3D improvements on the Ferrari LaFerrari
- General bugfixes in several tracks
- New clouds textures
- Improved PPeffects
- Improved Weathers
- Fixed GUI not showing on Oculus with PP off and AA on
- Added the possibility to launch sim directly. Add section 
  [AUTOSPAWN]
  ACTIVE=1
  To race.ini then start AssettoCorsa.exe 
- Added experimental Bandwidth Optimizer to acServer


--------------

Bei mir lädt's noch runter, daher konnte ich noch nicht reinschauen. Etwas schade finde ich, dass der Ferrari 488 GTB und der Ferrari FXX-K nicht mit dabei sind. Aber die werden wohl dann doch erst zusammen mit der Konsolenversion kommen. Überrascht dagegen hat mich der Maserati Levante S (den ich erst beim überfliegen der Patchnotes entdeckt habe) ... ein SUV in einem Rennspiel?? Naja, nem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht unter die Motorhaube, von daher werde ich das Ding sicher mal testen. Vielleicht macht er ja tatsächlich Spaß?


----------



## Scalon (14. Juli 2016)

ich weiß nicht, es mag zwar geizig klingen aber das Pack ist mir die 10€ nicht Wert  da fiel mir das Geld bei DP 1 & 3 leichter aus der Geldbörse... ich warte auf ein Angebot


----------



## stoepsel (14. Juli 2016)

Scalon schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, es mag zwar geizig klingen aber das Pack ist mir die 10€ nicht Wert  da fiel mir das Geld bei DP 1 & 3 leichter aus der Geldbörse... ich warte auf ein Angebot



das is doch wohl ein Scherz!? 

Noch kein einziger DLC hatte auch nur annähernd so geile Autos onboard , geschweigedenn , die ganze Arbeit, die im neuen F1 steckt. 
Für dieses Pack würde ich sogar 20€ zahlen! 
Bei iRacing bekommste für 10€ gerade mal 1 Auto ... 
Ich glaube, Du weißt das einfach null zu schätzen?! 

Buhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Scalon (15. Juli 2016)

leider kein Scherz, aber die Autos sprechen mich nicht so doll an va die F1 weil ich mit denen sowieso fast nie fahre (und das dort die meiste Arbeit drinnen steckt ist mir klar) dafür warte ich dann lieber sehnsüchtig auf die Porsche DLC im Herbst


----------



## Captn (15. Juli 2016)

Ich kann den italienischen Sportwagen nichts abgewinnen, aber ich freue mich, dass so viel Content nachgeschoben wird.

Mir persönlich fehlen nur amerikanische Sportcoupés aus den späten 60ern und frühen 70ern ^^. 
Damit wäre ich vollends glücklich.


----------



## stoepsel (15. Juli 2016)

Ich stehe jetzt auch nicht gerade total auf Pizzabretter, aber ich fahre sehr gerne Rennwagen mit ordentlich DF - da is der Pfad des Abfluggrades nicht so elendig breit... 
F1-Kisten sind daher sehr beliebt bei mir und die alten Zigarren reizen mich auch, weil mich das Fahren in Diesen einfach mal 60-70 Jahre in der Zeit zurück versetzt und man mal merkt, wie krank die Fahrer früher waren.
Meinetwegen kann Kunos komplett auf die ganzen Streetcars verzichten , weil "Racing-Simulation" und nicht " Driving-Simulator" . 
Ich brauche Speed und Krach, mit geiler Verzögerung! Alles Andere is meinem Hirn zu lahm...


----------



## iKimi22 (15. Juli 2016)

Rennstrecke + 2 aktuelle F1 Ferrari sind schweineteuer in der Lizensierung, da sind 10€ fast zu günstig denk ich^^
Einzig iR hat den Mclaren F1 Hybrid und der war das lahmste Teil zu der Zeit.


----------



## Scalon (15. Juli 2016)

ich habe ein Frage zu dem Changelog zur 1.7er Version: dort wird unter Anderem geschrieben: 'Added Flashing lights' sowie 'Added blinking light system' was kann man darunter verstehen bzw wo finde ich das/was ist das?


----------



## iKimi22 (15. Juli 2016)

1. Lichthupe/Fernlicht
Ist wie auf der Autobahn, wenn man sich mit Lichthupe an Schleichern vorbeidrückt.
In AC blendet das bloss gar nicht^^
Einstellbar in der Steuerung, musst Button belegen.

2. Wenn du in der Box stehst mitm GT, F1 blinken die mitm Rücklicht.
Das läuft automatisch

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## msdd63 (17. Juli 2016)

Also die F1 Ferrari sind der Hammer. Erstens diese Detailverliebtheit. Zweitens der Sound. Allein die zwei Fahrzeuge sind mir die 9,99 wert. Mal Screenshots mit den Cockpits der Codemasters F1-Serie und AC dabei.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Dashboard SF15-T ist beim AC Ferrari wirklich das Original. Da stinkt das Daschboard aus F1 2015 total ab.


----------



## Knabinho (17. Juli 2016)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit AC in Verbindung eines Steam Controllers?


----------



## stoepsel (19. Juli 2016)

Knabinho schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit AC in Verbindung eines Steam Controllers?



Ich zwar nicht, aber einen Tip habe ich für Dich - hol Dir lieber ein Lenkrad!


----------



## T'PAU (22. Juli 2016)

Knabinho schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit AC in Verbindung eines Steam Controllers?


Nein, aber wenn ich mir folgendes Video anschaue, scheint es zumindest recht gut zu funktionieren. Vorausgesetzt das Ding hat analoge Trigger für zumindest Gas und Bremse. Hab mich damit nicht näher beschäftigt.
Im Video sieht man allerdings genau das Problem, welches ich auch mit meinem Steelseries SRW-S1 habe/hatte: Das freihändige in der Luft halten und lenken ist gelinde gesagt _unpraktisch_ und unpräzise.
Ich hab mir 'ne Tischhalterung gebaut, was das Handling deutlich angenehmer macht! Ist natürlich mit dem Steam-Controller nicht möglich. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DHhWcBiqt6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@msdd63
So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker. Die beiden F1-Ferraris (besonders der SF15-T) wären die Autos die ich praktisch nie fahren würde, weil mir die einfach viel zu kompliziert sind, wegen den ganzen ERS usw. Gedöns.
Und da der Sound im Original schon lächerlich ist... 
Im Prinzip interessieren mich aus dem Pack nur der Maserati GT4, der Aventador und vor allem der RedBull-Ring.
Bis jetzt konnte ich mich nicht zum Kauf des Red-Pack zum Vollpreis durchringen, schaun 'mer mal.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Juli 2016)

Ich bin generell eigentlich sehr überrascht, wie sehr mich der F138 begeistert. Eigentlich mag ich Formel 1 Wagen (bzw. moderne Open Wheeler generell) nicht besonders, aber das Ding macht mir richtig, richtig Spaß! Im Gegensatz zum SF15-T ist der an sich auch technisch relativ einfach zu fahren. KERS + DRS auf Tasten belegen, fertig. Keine Einstellungen für den ERS-Kram nötig. Wer den SF15-T besser verstehen will: Auf RaceDepartment gibt's nen schönen Artikel dazu:

Assetto Corsa: Ferrari SF15-T Technical Guide | RaceDepartment


----------



## norse (25. Juli 2016)

hmpf, jetzt hab ich mir das Red Pack doch geholt, wollte doch garnicht ....  Echt top! Nur schade das der Modding bereich so aus dem Forum gedrängt wurde ... gibts da jetzt alternativen?

Außerdem ist die Lenkung um die Mitte rum extrem empfindlich, sobald man nur minimal lenkt reagiert der Wagen heftigst. Kann man das etwas unempfindlicher bekommen? in RaceRoom pack ich die Nordschleife ohne probleme am Limit und bei AC? Keine 500m


----------



## stoepsel (25. Juli 2016)

norse schrieb:


> hmpf, jetzt hab ich mir das Red Pack doch geholt, wollte doch garnicht ....  Echt top! Nur schade das der Modding bereich so aus dem Forum gedrängt wurde ... gibts da jetzt alternativen?
> 
> Außerdem ist die Lenkung um die Mitte rum extrem empfindlich, sobald man nur minimal lenkt reagiert der Wagen heftigst. Kann man das etwas unempfindlicher bekommen? in RaceRoom pack ich die Nordschleife ohne probleme am Limit und bei AC? Keine 500m



Guck mal, ob du irgendwo die Deadzone einstellen kannst?!
Weiss ja auch Niemand hier, welches Lenkrad Du hast...!?


----------



## norse (25. Juli 2016)

Naja eine Deadzone wäre ja recht ungünstig...bringt ja nix wenn ich erst drehen muss und er dann genauso reagiert..einfach nicht so empfindlich. achso ja. T500R
Hab das gefühl einfach, dass er in der Mitte extrem empfindlich ist und mit mehr Lenkwinkel immer weniger.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (25. Juli 2016)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Nein, aber wenn ich mir folgendes Video anschaue, scheint es zumindest recht gut zu funktionieren. Vorausgesetzt das Ding hat analoge Trigger für zumindest Gas und Bremse.


Der Steam-Controller hat leider keine analogen Trigger. Die sind nur zwei-stufig (also nur Unterscheidung zwischen leicht andrücken und voll durchdrücken). Demzufolge für Rennspiele eher ungeeignet/unbrauchbar.
Der Steam-Controller hätte mich schon interessiert (wenn auch nicht für Rennspiele), aber dass keine analogen Trigger dran sind, war eigentlich mein persönliches KO-Kriterium. Wer weiß ..... kommt vielleicht mit Steam-Controller v2.


----------



## stoepsel (26. Juli 2016)

norse schrieb:


> Naja eine Deadzone wäre ja recht ungünstig...bringt ja nix wenn ich erst drehen muss und er dann genauso reagiert..einfach nicht so empfindlich. achso ja. T500R
> Hab das gefühl einfach, dass er in der Mitte extrem empfindlich ist und mit mehr Lenkwinkel immer weniger.



achso... Ja 
Stell mal im Treiber und ingame alles auf 900Grad! 
Wenn das immer noch zu empfindlich sein sollte, ist der Franzenkram defekt oder Du spielst besser Majong?!


----------



## Macs344 (26. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit Assetto Corsa.
Ich Starte das Spiel, gehe in ein Rennen und verlasse es wieder, nun ist vom Menü nur noch ein Teilausschnitt zu sehen. Ich kann unternehmen was ich will, ich muss das spiel neu Starten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (26. Juli 2016)

-----.


----------



## norse (27. Juli 2016)

stoepsel schrieb:


> achso... Ja
> Stell mal im Treiber und ingame alles auf 900Grad!
> Wenn das immer noch zu empfindlich sein sollte, ist der Franzenkram defekt oder Du spielst besser Majong?!


Treiber stand auf 900 Grad, aber irgendwie haben im Spiel 10Grad gefehlt ...  SO einfach kann es sein, jetzt fährt es sich gleich um Welten besser. Achja: mit dem "Gamma" Wert kann man ruhig auch mal rumspielen bei Bedarf, hab es auf 1,05 stehen - find ich so persönlich am besten.

Majong? neee ... ist mir aufwendig


----------



## Scalon (27. Juli 2016)

Macs344 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem mit Assetto Corsa.
> Ich Starte das Spiel, gehe in ein Rennen und verlasse es wieder, nun ist vom Menü nur noch ein Teilausschnitt zu sehen. Ich kann unternehmen was ich will, ich muss das spiel neu Starten.


passt deine Auflösung und refresh rate? Mal ohne das Nvidia Programm in der Taskleiste gestartet? Sonst mal die Installation auf Fehler überprüfen


----------



## Macs344 (27. Juli 2016)

Scalon schrieb:


> passt deine Auflösung und refresh rate? Mal ohne das Nvidia Programm in der Taskleiste gestartet? Sonst mal die Installation auf Fehler überprüfen



Danke für deine Hinweise, aber das habe ich leider bereits beides getestet..


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Juli 2016)

Bitte keine Beiträge erstellen, die ausschließlich aus einem Video bestehen. Dies gilt insbesondere für Videos auf dem eigenen Youtube-Kanal. Entsprechende Beiträge ausgeblendet.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. August 2016)

Stefano Casillo hat heute Nachmittag wieder gestreamt, ein paar Sachen gezeigt, an denen er in den letzten Tagen gearbeitet hat (schönere Lackreflexionen, bessere CPU-Performance, schönere Schatteneffekte). Nach der Hälfte der Zeit kam dann Marco Massarutto dazu (der für Lizenzen zuständig ist) und es gab so einen gigantischen Haufen an News und Ankündigungen, dass ich gar nicht schnell genug mitschreiben konnte. Von daher: Reinschauen lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KxFxqW_OlEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein paar Dinge, die ich mir gemerkt habe (unsortiert, keine Garantie für Korrektheit):

- Es wird drei Porsche-DLCs mit insgesamt 24 Fahrzeugen geben, darunter 50er Jahre, 2015er und 2016er LMPs, moderne 911er, Boxster und Panamera. Das erste Paket wird wohl im September kommen
- Es wird dieses Jahr noch eine weitere lasergescannte Strecke geben, die nicht Suzuka oder LeMans ist, aber von vielen erwartet wird. Welche genau hat er nicht verraten
- Zusammen mit dem Konsolenrelease im August(?) kommt ein DLC mit Praga, Ferrari 488 GTB und Ferrari FXX-K. Preis wurde nicht verraten, aber es soll wohl sehr günstig werden, aber nicht kostenlos
- Es wird voraussichtlich weder Bugatti, noch Aston Martin in Assetto Corsa 1 geben
- mit Koenigsegg hat man verhandelt, aber derjenige, der dort für die Vergabe der Lizenzen verantwortlich war, arbeitet dort wohl nicht mehr
- Der Maserati MC12 GT1 wird kommen
- Silverstone Classic wird kommen
- Evtl. wird der Lotus 3-11 kommen? (bin mir da nicht ganz sicher)
- Es wird keinen Ferrari F12 (ich hätte echt gerne den F12 tdf gehabt) geben und keinen Enzo, aber wenn ein neuer Ferrari kommt, könnte es ein (250?) GTO sein
- Es kommen weitere GT4 (unter anderem Toyota GT86) Fahrzeuge
- Toyota TS-040 wird kommen (war schon bekannt, glaube ich)
- Audi TT-RS kommt nächstes Jahr kostenlos für alle
- Am aktuellen Audi R8 LMS und am Quattro S1 wird gearbeitet
- Dacia Sandero wird nicht kommen 
- Man plant eine weitere fiktionale Strecke, die möglicherweise in der Toskana oder in Schottland angesiedelt sein wird
- Der Championshipmodus soll wohl bald fertig sein
- Monza 1966 in der 10km Variante wird wohl bald kommen (war ja aber auch schon bekannt)

Das ist aber nur ein Bruchteil der Dinge, die er erwähnt hat. Hab leider gerade nicht die Zeit, nochmal reinzuschauen, insgesamt waren es aber bestimmt 30 bis 40 Minuten, die Marco Massarutto Fragen beantwortet hat.


----------



## iKimi22 (1. August 2016)

Solange der MC12 GT1 dabei ist, bin super glûcklich. Pilsbierbude Erinnerungen werden wach 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## msdd63 (4. August 2016)

Der erste Porsche DLC soll ende September raus kommen und es soll ein Season Pass eingeführt werden.


----------



## VollgasPilot (13. August 2016)

Was ist ein Season Pass?

Porsche DLC wird geil, hoffentlich bekommen sie die Sounds von den Saugmotoren gut hin


----------



## msdd63 (14. August 2016)

Für einen Season Pass zahlt man einen Pauschalpreis und muss für die folgenden DLC´s nichts bezahlen. Das wird in Assetto Corsa wohl wegen der erscheinenden Konsolenversionen eingeführt. Dort ist das gang und gäbe. Auch am PC gibt´s den Season Pass bei Ego Shootern etc.


----------



## T'PAU (14. August 2016)

Ist denn ein Season Pass (deutlich) billiger als wenn man sich DLCs über Steam kauft? Ansonsten sehe ich keinen Sinn in sowas.
RP (evtl. JP) hol ich mir auch erst in 'nem Steam-Sale, da mir nicht so wichtig. Oder werden DLCs mit Einführung des Season Pass, nicht mehr in den Steam-Sale kommen?


----------



## msdd63 (14. August 2016)

Das hatte ich vergessen dazu zu schreiben. Natürlich ist der Preis für den Season Pass günstiger als der Einzelkauf der DLC´s. Das ist der Sinn des Season Pass. Das die DLC´s nach Einführung des Season Pass noch günstig im Steam Sale angeboten werden glaube ich nicht.


----------



## T'PAU (20. August 2016)

Der neue Konsolen-Trailer sieht richtig nice aus imho! 
Dem Trailer nach sind bei der Konsolen-Version nur maximal 16 Spieler im MP möglich. Performance-Gründe der Hardware, oder sind auch _nur_ 16 AIs möglich?

Assetto Corsa - Built For Racers Trailer





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pY7j_HV1STA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. August 2016)

Am Freitag, den 26. August, soll übrigens der neue 1.8 Patch kommen, zusammen mit einem kleinen DLC, der den Ferrari FXX-K, Ferrari 488 GTB und den Praga R1 enthält. Evtl. wird zusammen mit dem Paket auch der Audi S1 kostenlos für alle veröffentlicht. Außerdem wurde ein erster Screenshot eines 1974er Porsche 911 RSR 3.0 veröffentlicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beinahe hätte ich's vergessen: Am gleichen Tag kommt auch die Konsolenversion des Spiels in Europa heraus. In den USA erst am 30. August.

Quelle: bsimracing


----------



## Scalon (24. August 2016)

der S1 kommt am Freitag mit der Strecke Sopraelevata. Ein DLC mit drei Autos finde ich irgendwie lächlerlich bzw frage ich mich wie viel sie dafür wohl verlangen werden?


"Get ready for the all-new Tripl3 Pack DLC, coming 26.08.2016 on  Steam, featuring the breathtaking Ferrari FXX K, Ferrari 488 GTB and  Praga R1. AND THAT'S NOT ALL! Our Steam community can enjoy some  free bonus content this Friday, with Update 1.8. Featuring the Audi S1  and the historic Sopraelevata circuit, which has been developed using  laserscan technology to guarantee the highest level of accuracy for  Assetto Corsa. Monza's 1960 10km Sopraelevata circuit can also be raced on for the FIRST TIME on console, at launch!"* Link*


----------



## IJOJOI (24. August 2016)

Ferrari Lizenzen sind nunmal teuer /:

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (24. August 2016)

Im letzten Stream wurde gesagt, dass der DLC zwar nicht umsonst kommt, aber sehr wenig kosten wird. Ich persönlich rechne mit ca. 3 Euro, was ich verschmerzen kann. Vielleicht sogar weniger.


----------



## IJOJOI (24. August 2016)

In den Kunos Foren geht es ganz schön rund.
Keine Leaderboards, aber besonders keine Privaten Server, und somit kein League Racing.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## FrozenEYZ (24. August 2016)

Muss sagen die DLC Politik bei AC nervt mich gewaltig, gefühlt gibts neue Wagen nur in immer neuen DLC's


----------



## Neawoulf (24. August 2016)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Muss sagen die DLC Politik bei AC nervt mich gewaltig, gefühlt gibts neue Wagen nur in immer neuen DLC's



Das ist ein kleines Team und die Lizenzen sind teuer. Wie sonst sollen die denn die weitere Entwicklung finanzieren? Und im Vergleich zu anderen Sims sind die Preise von Assetto Corsa wirklich nicht hoch. Davon abgesehen gibt's doch immer wieder auch kostenlose neue Autos, zuletzten den Levante S, davor den Audi R8 V10 Plus, die Corvette, den Mustang, Zandvoort, Black Cat County, Nissan GTR und noch einige andere. Drei kostenlose Porsche wird es auch geben, Audi S1 kommt auch noch.


----------



## HordyH (24. August 2016)

Scalon schrieb:


> der S1 kommt am Freitag mit der Strecke Sopraelevata. Ein DLC mit drei Autos finde ich irgendwie lächlerlich bzw frage ich mich wie viel sie dafür wohl verlangen werden?
> 
> 
> "Get ready for the all-new Tripl3 Pack DLC, coming 26.08.2016 on  Steam, featuring the breathtaking Ferrari FXX K, Ferrari 488 GTB and  Praga R1. AND THAT'S NOT ALL! Our Steam community can enjoy some  free bonus content this Friday, with Update 1.8. Featuring the Audi S1  and the historic Sopraelevata circuit, which has been developed using  laserscan technology to guarantee the highest level of accuracy for  Assetto Corsa. Monza's 1960 10km Sopraelevata circuit can also be raced on for the FIRST TIME on console, at launch!"* Link*



2.99€


----------



## vampire1984 (24. August 2016)

Auf die historische Strecke von Monza freue ich mich


----------



## stoepsel (26. August 2016)

Scalon schrieb:


> der S1 kommt am Freitag mit der Strecke Sopraelevata. Ein DLC mit drei Autos finde ich irgendwie lächlerlich bzw frage ich mich wie viel sie dafür wohl verlangen werden?
> 
> 
> Ich glaube, 8€ ....
> ...


----------



## msdd63 (26. August 2016)

Ist die Frage wann kommt der DLC. Bis jetzt ist er nicht verfügbar


----------



## ak1504 (26. August 2016)

Die Updates kommen immer 18-19-20 Uhr rum.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. August 2016)

Update und DLC sind da. Bei mir hat sich die Performance mit KI-Fahrzeugen auf der Strecke DEUTLICH verbessert (20 bis 30% würde ich schätzen). Das allein war das Update für mich schon wert. Lediglich auf Monza 66 in der neuen 10 km Version (an sich geil zu fahren) geht die Performance, auch wenn ich allein auf der Strecke bin, ein wenig in den Keller. Evtl. ein LOD-Problem? Man weiß es nicht. Aber davon abgesehen ... 100%ig zufrieden bisher!

Und die neuen Autos ... der Praga R1 ist einfach nur göttlich und bisher mein Favorit im kleinen DLC (neben dem 488 GTB und dem Ferrari FXX-K). Was das Ding mit seinen gerade mal 210 PS leistet ist einfach nur heftig. Auf der Nordschleife hab ich damit nen Aventador SV stehen lassen. So leicht und so unglaublich viel Downforce (angeblich das 1,5fache seines eigenen Gewichts). Das Ding fährt sich wie ein LMP2 und hat ne Straßenzulassung! Alltagstauglichkeit hält sich allerdings sehr in Grenzen. Man sieht nach hinten nichts (Wand zwischen Motorraum und Cockpit) und nen Beifahrersitz gibt es auch nicht. Aber die Straßenzulassung hat das Ding eh nur, damit man damit zur Rennstrecke und wieder nach Hause fahren kann.

FXX-K und 488 GTB sind auch nett, verblassen für mich persönlich aber neben dem Praga. Und der Audi S1 ... naja, für nen Kompaktwagen in der GTI-Klasse ganz nett, aber vergleichsweise unspektakulär. Ich hätte das Auto vielleicht auch nicht als letztes testen sollen. Nach dem Praga-Downforcemonster und dem 1.050 PS-Trackday-Ferrari beeindruckt der Audi entsprechend wenig.


----------



## Die_Pest (27. August 2016)

Muss dich beim Praga leider korrigieren, denn da gibts zwei Versionen. Die mit Straßenzulassung (Praga R1R) und die trackday only (Praga R1) die wir haben.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. August 2016)

Die_Pest schrieb:


> Muss dich beim Praga leider korrigieren, denn da gibts zwei Versionen. Die mit Straßenzulassung (Praga R1R) und die trackday only (Praga R1) die wir haben.



Ah, ok, danke für die Info. Das hatte ich gar nicht mitbekommen, dass es davon verschiedene Versionen gibt. Ich kannte nur das Auto, das vor einigen Wochen bei EVO getestet wurde und das war die Straßenvariante, die optisch sehr ähnlich ist. Hab aber gerade nochmal reingeguckt, auf den zweiten Blick gibt's da schon einige Unterschiede. Dennoch heftig, was auch der R1 ohne Straßenzulassung mit so wenig PS leisten kann. Vielleicht kommt ja irgendwann auch noch der R1R für Assetto Corsa.


----------



## msdd63 (9. September 2016)

Ich hätte noch gern Le Mans und die LMP 1 von Audi, Porsche und Toyota im Spiel.


----------



## T'PAU (9. September 2016)

Le Mans wird nicht kommen. Da gab's kürzlich auch ein Statement von Kunos (oder war's in einem der letzten "Look what the cat hacked in"-Streams?). LMP1 wäre naheliegend, jetzt wo alle Marken _an Bord_ sind, aber wenn überhaupt dann wohl eher längerfristig. 
Als kleines _Trostpflaster_ gibt's seit gestern endlich mal wieder ein Update zur Corvette DP und Oreca FLM09 LMPC! 

btw. nettes Plätzchen um das Renngeschehen auf Monza Oval zu verfolgen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msdd63 (10. September 2016)

Schade das Le Mans nicht kommt. Muss man eben die Mod benutzen. Mit der Nordschleife, Spa und Le Mans und den LMP1 kann man eine Mini-Langstreckenmeisterschaft veranstalten.


----------



## iKimi22 (10. September 2016)

Silverstone fahren die ja auch in echt?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## msdd63 (10. September 2016)

Ja. Genau 


iKimi22 schrieb:


> Silverstone fahren die ja auch in echt?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## iKimi22 (10. September 2016)

Le Mans wäre auch geil, weil die Bodenwellen bestens eingefangen werden dank Laserscan. Man merkt ja schon am Oval von Monza66, dass das richtig fetzt. So an sich ist nämlich der Mod ok, aber ohne Laserscan fehlt da einfach was.


Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## T'PAU (10. September 2016)

Zwei Jahre hat's gedauert, nun ist es soweit: Virginia International Raceway 
Eine scratch-made Mod-Strecke, die wirklich fantastisch sein soll (hab sie noch nicht gefahren). Mit sieben (!) Layouts inkl. KI-Line und noch ein paar freischaltbare Sachen. Hab ich aber noch nicht gerafft wie das gehen soll.
Da sind jedenfalls ein paar exe-Dateien (können mit z.B. Winrar geöffnet werden) im Track-Ordner, die wohl u.a. ...


Spoiler



'ne Kart-Strecke freischalten.


----------



## iKimi22 (10. September 2016)

Heute abend mal ausprobieren, danke fürs sharen

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## onlygaming (11. September 2016)

Ich muss sagen, ich bin vom Tripl3 Pack, echt sehr positiv überrascht, 3 Autos für 3€, könnte sich EA mal ne Scheibe von abschneiden  Was da für eine Arbeit drinne steckt, ich meinte die sehen so realistisch aus.

Mehr "bekannte" Strecken wären schön wie, z.b Donington Park oder Suzuka oder Fuji, eine DTM 2010> Mod, wäre auch nice  (Wunschdenken)

Aber ich muss sagen Assetto Corsa ist echt ein super Spiel, hat sich seit 2014 echt stark weiter entwickelt, damals in die Early Acess investiert zu haben, hat sich aufjedenfall gelohnt 
Und gerade beim Content ist eine meeenge dazu gekommen.


----------



## Dedde (17. September 2016)

weiß jmd wo ich nen sound fix für die aktuelle version her bekomme? mein lieblings mod auto, der zakspeed escort hat im cockpit keinen sound 
hab es gefunden


----------



## Dedde (23. September 2016)

tolle mod, ich kenn den kadett vob bergrennen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stoepsel (24. September 2016)

Wer diesen Sonntag noch nix weiter geplant hat, kann gerne bei unserem Funevent mitmachen. 
Fahren die ganzen alten Rennkisten von 1950-1980 .... Auf Monza66 Fullcurse. 

Community-Vorschlage fur Fun-Rennen (53/56) - ACR Forum - AssettoCorsa-Racing.de

Trainingsserver steht schon...
PW findet ihr im meinem ersten Post zum Event.


----------



## msdd63 (25. September 2016)

Ich habe bei YT dieses Video gefunden und den Link zu der Mod angeklickt. Bei Assetto Garage finde ich diese Mod aber nicht. Hat das Video ein Entwickler gepostet und es ist noch WIP?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (27. September 2016)

Nett gerippt lol...


----------



## stoepsel (12. Oktober 2016)

Wir dürfen auf fetteren Sound hoffen... Klingt echt richtig geil...

Assetto Corsa (beta) - Fmod 1.08.12 internal testing (WIP) - AI cars - YouTube


----------



## T'PAU (12. Oktober 2016)

Der Porsche Hype-Train ist gestartet... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iKimi22 (12. Oktober 2016)

stoepsel schrieb:


> Wir dürfen auf fetteren Sound hoffen... Klingt echt richtig geil...
> 
> Assetto Corsa (beta) - Fmod 1.08.12 internal testing (WIP) - AI cars - YouTube


FMOD wird geupdated, die Samples bleiben die gleichen. D.h es klingt klarer, definierter aber ein Auto wie der Ford F40 klingt nicht brachialer.

Ist positiv aber kein Kracher.
Bass müsste in AC schon ordentlich supported werden, damit es nen ordentlich Schritt nach vorne macht

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Oktober 2016)

Es gibt offizielle Neuigkeiten von Marco Massarutto, dem Lizenzmanager von Kunos:

Der erste Porsche DLC wird am 25. Oktober für einen Preis von 6,99 EUR veröffentlicht. Darin enthalten sind folgende Fahrzeuge: 

- 911 Carrera S
- 935 Moby Dick
- 918 Spyder
- Cayman GT4 Clubsport
- 718 Cayman S
- 917/30
- 911 Carrera RSR 3.0 1974

Zusätzlich wird es kostenlos noch den Porsche Panamera G2 und die 1960er Silverstone Strecke geben. Außerdem wird es für die Porsche DLCs einen Season Pass geben, mit dem man alle drei Porsche DLCs für zusammen 15 Euro bekommen wird. Jeder DLC wird 7 Fahrzeuge enthalten, aber Details zum zweiten und dritten DLC wurden noch nicht genannt.

Quelle: Kommentare


----------



## iKimi22 (14. Oktober 2016)

Im Kommentarbereich unter den News hat Marco die nächste Strecke für Q1 2017 bestätigt.
Vlt ne ami strecke

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## msdd63 (16. Oktober 2016)

Der Season Pass ist meine.


----------



## iKimi22 (24. Oktober 2016)

Assetto Corsa - Porsche Pack I

Porsche 911 Carrera S
Porsche 918 Spyder
Porsche 911 Carrera RSR 3.0
Porsche 718 Cayman S
Porsche 917/30 Spyder
Porsche 935/78 'Moby Dick'
Porsche Cayman GT4 Clubsport

Assetto Corsa - Porsche Pack I on Steam

Assetto Corsa - Porsche Pack II   
Verfügbar: 22. November
THE CARS 

Porsche 911 GT3 RS 
Porsche 718 Spyder RS 
Porsche Cayman GT4 
Porsche 718 Boxster S Manual Transmission 
Porsche 718 Boxster S PDK 
Porsche 919 Hybrid 2015 
Porsche 911 GT1 
Porsche 962c long tail 
Porsche 962c short tail 
Porsche Pack II on Steam

Assetto Corsa - Porsche Pack III
Verfügbar: 20. Dezember

The cars 

Porsche 911 GT3 Cup 2017 
Porsche 911 GT3 RSR 2017 
Porsche 911 GT3 R 2015 
Porsche 919 Hybrid 2016 
Porsche 908 LH 
Porsche 917 K 
Porsche 911 R 

[url=http://store.steampowered.com/app/540711/

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Oktober 2016)

Das liest sich doch sehr gut. Im Grunde gibt es nur ein Auto, das mir da wirklich fehlt: Der Carrera GT. Aber immerhin ist der 911 R dabei, auf den ich sehr gehofft habe.


----------



## iKimi22 (25. Oktober 2016)

Jap, aber man sieht zuviele 718, Boxster.. hätte man paar alte reinpacken können.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hillfigger (25. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab das game schon seit Wochen nicht mehr angerührt...aber bei diesen DLCs werd ich neugierig


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Oktober 2016)

iKimi22 schrieb:


> Jap, aber man sieht zuviele 718, Boxster.. hätte man paar alte reinpacken können.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk



Das stört mich eigentlich weniger. Ich freue mich schon auf die verschiedenen Boxster/Cayman, sind an sich ja auch sehr unterschiedliche Versionen (bis auf die Manual vs. PDK Varianten des Boxster S, die aber als ein Auto behandelt werden (darum sind's auch 9 in dem Paket, anstatt der angekündigten 7 Fahrzeuge pro DLC, zusammen mit dem 962, der ja auch in zwei Versionen kommt). Und der 718 Spyder RS ist keiner davon, sondern das Original aus den späten 50ern. Der fehlende Carrera GT ist da tatsächlich mein einziger echter Kritikpunkt. Ich hoffe, das sehen viele so, dass der Wagen evtl. noch nachlizensiert wird und mit nem späteren DLC kommt.


----------



## stoepsel (26. Oktober 2016)

Kurzes Fazit zum 1.9ner Update + PP 1 

Autos :
917/30 - die Hölle auf Rädern - Wahnsinn! Hammergeil! 

Clubsport GT4 - hammer Grundsetup ... Absolut genial zu fahren. Für nen CUP bestens geeignet! 

Rest noch nicht getestet, weil GT3 12H Rennen auf dem RBR ansteht...
Also, ab auf den RBR und 650S getestet.

Mit selbem Setup, wie vor dem Patch, gut ne Sekunde langsamer , aber die Reifentemperaturen bleiben allgm. 5Grad niedriger. Top! 


Sound:

Im Auto ist der Sound jetzt voluminöser, besser ortbar und die Gegner kann man endlich voll aufdrehen! Klingt wirklich wie mittendrin.... Sehr schön...
Die Fahrgeräusche sind auch wesentlich besser und auch differenzierter geworden... Der Fahrtwind klingt endlich wie Fahrtwind... 

Bin bis jetzt absolut angetan und empfehle Euch ne Probefahrt - aber macht Euch auf Was gefasst...! Suchtpotenzial!


----------



## norse (26. Oktober 2016)

Sound besser? ja schon aber ... es geht, finde da geht noch mehr! Gerade im Standgas klingen die Autos hammer! Aber sonst? hm ... find RaceRoom da immernoch besser  Und der GT4 Cup ist auch mein Liebling


----------



## iKimi22 (26. Oktober 2016)

Die Samples sind die gleichen, halt Fmod gefixt. Was AC noch braucht ist der Bass, ein Ford Gt40 muss dich zum beben bringen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## stoepsel (26. Oktober 2016)

Das stimmt natürlich... Ist aber Alles im Gegensatz zu vorher besser und voller geworden. 
Der Bass ist natürlich auch von deiner Hardware abhängig. 
Gibt ja Leute mit Blechboxen, die immer nen Kacksound haben werden. ( soll jetzt keine Anspielung auf Dich sein, Kimi! )

RR interessiert mich übrigens nicht die Bohne - ich fahre schließlich AC und muss Deren Leistung beurteilen.
Das Kunos noch viel mehr am Sound machen kann, ist völlig richtig. Der aktuelle Stand ist aber ein guter Schritt nach Vorn gewesen... Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## norse (26. Oktober 2016)

Ja, besser ist er definitiv! Um welten  auch wenn man allein unterwegs ist bereits, mit mehreren Wagen habe ich noch nicht probieren können. Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass es weiter so schön voran geht  Und die KI darf gerne noch besser sein


----------



## stoepsel (26. Oktober 2016)

Ki?  

Kann man das essen?!? 

Für mich absolut unnütz, weil wir ein sehr gut funktionierendes Forum haben. 
Zum Sound mit Gegnern sei Dir gesagt , unbedingt ausprobieren und erfahren...


----------



## norse (26. Oktober 2016)

Fahrt ihr ab und an zusammen? naja bei mir ist eher das PRoblem die Zeit, meist bin ich nach der Arbeit mal ne Stunde da und das wars, da ist spontan ein Multiplayer finden das gut ist schwierig ...


----------



## msdd63 (26. Oktober 2016)

Wo ist der Season Pass????


----------



## norse (26. Oktober 2016)

Such in steam nach Porsche, da findest ihn


----------



## msdd63 (26. Oktober 2016)

Hab ihn über Goggle gefunden. Der ist komischerweise nicht bei den DLC´s.


----------



## Kiryu (26. Oktober 2016)

norse schrieb:


> meist bin ich nach der Arbeit mal ne Stunde da und das wars, da ist spontan ein Multiplayer finden das gut ist schwierig ...



Schon die "Sim Racing System" App ausprobiert? Diese adaptiert das System aus Iracing für Assetto, sprich, man registriert sich und kann sich dann im Spiel für verschiedene Rennen anmelden, welche regelmäßig ausgetragen werden. 

Wie in Iracing wird man bewertet und anhand verschiedener Faktoren eingestuft und so gut es geht mit Fahrern zusammengebracht, die in etwa auf dem selben Level fahren. 

Funktioniert wohl ziemlich gut, habs gestern erst installiert und werde es die Tage mal probieren, aber alles was ich bislang gelesen bzw. gesehen habe war ziemlich vielversprechend 

Je mehr Leute die App nutzen, desto besser funktioniert das natürlich, optimal wäre es, wenn Kunos das ganze einfach integriert.

Sim Racing System

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## msdd63 (26. Oktober 2016)

Auch ich bin der Meinung, der Sound einen großen Sprung nach vorn gemacht.


----------



## Hillfigger (26. Oktober 2016)

Wenn der Sound jetzt nochmal besser ist: Auweia 

Mein Lieblingsmotorengeräusch ist bisher der SLS AMG (GT3)...

Auch in real life hört der sich so geil an, v.a. das aktuelle Modell


----------



## stoepsel (26. Oktober 2016)

Dann höre ihn Dir mal jetzt an, den AMG GT3 ! 
Besonders, wenn er neben Dir oder vor Dir fährt 
Jetzt sind die Kisten auch mal weiter als nur 100m zu hören, wenn man auf der Strecke steht! )
Und wie es sich gehört, sind die Audos nu auch von Hinten wesentlich lauter als von Vorn. 

Zu der Frage , weiter oben - schaut auf Home - AssettoCorsa-Racing.de, da sieht man , wann wir mal zusammen fahren. Meistens Sonntag Abends.


----------



## T'PAU (26. Oktober 2016)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Wo ist der Season Pass????


Das hab ich mich auch gefragt. Wenn man nicht zufällig im Kunos- (oder anderen) Forum unterwegs ist, wüsste man nichts davon, da in Steam weder beim Hauptspiel, noch bei den DLCs darauf hingewiesen/verlinkt wird! In der Steam-Suche "Season Pass" eingeben, bringt aber die Lösung. 
Anscheinend hat Kunos ein (berechtigtes) Interesse daran, die Porsche-Packs zum Vollpreis loszuwerden. 

Nicht mal ein Tag und schon ein Hotfix ^^:

1.9.1
- Fixed crash with Porsche 918 when tyres are not on the tarmac in 32 bit mode
- Fixed crash with Tyre Tester App
- Fixed inactive ers controller on Porsche 918 
- Fixed clicking gear shift on the Porsche 918
- Tweaked backfire volume on the Porsche 917/30
- Slightly tweaked volume curve (speed related) for the new brake squeal sound
- New Session info can be customized in [SteamLibrary]\steamapps\common\assettocorsa\system\cfg\session_info.ini
- Personal driver skin can be customized adding "driverskin.ini" into Documents\Assetto Corsa\cfg folder. The script must be similar to the one in "skin.ini" (skins folder of any official car) and can contain more driver models.
- Fixed Ferrari 488 GT3 setup ride height visualization. (physics on front splitter was fine)


----------



## msdd63 (2. November 2016)

Wieso bekomme ich direkt zum Rennstart eine Strafe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. November 2016)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Wieso bekomme ich direkt zum Rennstart eine Strafe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Evtl. Frühstart?


----------



## msdd63 (2. November 2016)

Nein, bevor die Ampel ausgeht kann ich ja nicht los fahren. Dann müsste der Jump Start im Milisekundenbereich liegen.


----------



## Flybarless (2. November 2016)

Gang schon vor dem Start drin, bzw. Kupplung nicht getrehten?


----------



## HordyH (2. November 2016)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Nein, bevor die Ampel ausgeht kann ich ja nicht los fahren. Dann müsste der Jump Start im Milisekundenbereich liegen.



du kannst los fahren sobald die zweite von den 5 roten Ampeln angeht.

wurdest du in die box gebeamt?


----------



## msdd63 (3. November 2016)

Ja ich wurde in die Box gebeamt.


----------



## HordyH (3. November 2016)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ja ich wurde in die Box gebeamt.



also war es ein Fehlstart


----------



## rolli (4. November 2016)

Ich würde gerne die Sitzposition verändern.
Das geht ja an sich problemlos über die App "Onboard Settings". Jedoch wirkt sich das nur auf die "normale" Onboard-Perspektive aus.
Ich nehme aber lieber die zweite Onboard, in der das Lenkrad ausgeblendet ist und die Kamera nicht "mitwackelt". Dort haben die Onboard Settings leider keine Wirkung. 
Gibt es da einen Trick?

Ich nutze übrigens Triple Screen.

Würde mich über Tipps freuen!
Vielleicht muss man da in einer .ini rumbasteln?


----------



## norse (4. November 2016)

hätte spontan nur die Idee mit dem FOV rum zu spielen ...


----------



## Ritz186 (4. November 2016)

@rolli
warum nicht einfach das lenkrad in den einstellungen ausblenden und die g force effecte deaktivieren...


----------



## HordyH (5. November 2016)

rolli schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne die Sitzposition verändern.
> Das geht ja an sich problemlos über die App "Onboard Settings". Jedoch wirkt sich das nur auf die "normale" Onboard-Perspektive aus.
> Ich nehme aber lieber die zweite Onboard, in der das Lenkrad ausgeblendet ist und die Kamera nicht "mitwackelt". Dort haben die Onboard Settings leider keine Wirkung.
> Gibt es da einen Trick?
> ...



ganz einfach: geht nicht


----------



## rolli (5. November 2016)

@ritz186
Die Idee ist super. Damit lässt sich tatsächlich eine gute Einstellung nach meinem Geschmack finden. 
Diese Optionen hab ich bislang noch gar nicht gesehen.
Danke für den Tipp!

Werden wir es eigentlich noch erleben, dass das Programm vollständig lokalisiert wird?
Da ist noch sehr, sehr viel Text in Englisch...
Wobei wir ja froh sein können, dass sie es nicht komplett auf Italienisch veröffentlicht haben.


----------



## Scalon (5. November 2016)

ich weiß es leider nicht, hoffe das sie aber alles übersetzen vor allem im Setup die bump-stop-rate und weiß der Teufel was.... Die Einstellungen lass ich meist bis immer unberührt weil ich keine Ahnung habe was sie verändern


----------



## Andregee (5. November 2016)

rolli schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne die Sitzposition verändern.
> Das geht ja an sich problemlos über die App "Onboard Settings". Jedoch wirkt sich das nur auf die "normale" Onboard-Perspektive aus.
> Ich nehme aber lieber die zweite Onboard, in der das Lenkrad ausgeblendet ist und die Kamera nicht "mitwackelt". Dort haben die Onboard Settings leider keine Wirkung.
> Gibt es da einen Trick?
> ...


Das Wheel und die Wackelkamera kann man in den Grafikoptionen deaktivieren also besteht nicht die Notwendigkeit auf die Hauptcockpitanzeige zu verzichten. Eine statische Cockpitcam ist übrigens absolut suboptimal da man dadurch einen extrem unruhigen Horizont erhält bei jeder Bodenwelle während man in der Realität dieses Gezappel mittels Kopf und Augadaption kompensiert. Darum nutze ich das Real Headmotion plugin, was deutlich besser als die Ac eigene Headmotion ist 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## T'PAU (5. November 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> du kannst los fahren sobald die zweite von den 5 *6* roten Ampeln angeht.


Wenn Kunos diesen _Running-Gag_ endlich mal korrigieren würde. 
Ich kenne kein anderes Rennspiel/Sim, welches sechs Ampellichter benutzt! Real gibt's afaik auch keine Rennserie bzw. Strecke die das so macht. Keine Ahnung was Kunos da geritten hat. 

Zur Auflockerung ein paar Porsche-Screenies: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stoepsel (8. November 2016)

Ich glaube, an der Anzahl der Startlampen wird man sich wohl nicht gerade übernommen fühlen, oder...?  Man kann sich auch Sachen hervormeckern - wen juckts denn?! 
Bei Uns hat sich noch nie Jemand über so eine Lapalie mukiert... Da gibts ganz andere Baustellen in AC! 

Wegen der RHM-App:
gibts da jetzt mal langsam einen einfacheren Install-Guide, oder is das Alles immer noch so ein Gefrickel?


----------



## T'PAU (8. November 2016)

Also bei einer sog. _Renn-Sim_ sollte so ein Detail (Anzahl der Startlampen) schon stimmen, zumal das easy in kürzester Zeit zu ändern wäre. Mich stört's jedesmal bei Rennstart, hab mich aber damit abgefunden, da es Kunos (trotz Suggestions/Bug-Reports) wohl auch nicht "juckt".


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (9. November 2016)

stoepsel schrieb:


> Wegen der RHM-App:
> gibts da jetzt mal langsam einen einfacheren Install-Guide, oder is das Alles immer noch so ein Gefrickel?


Zipfile in einen beliebigen Ordner entpacken, Starten, Fertig! Du brauchst dieses Freepie, was früher dafür verwendet wurde, auch nicht mehr installieren. Das ist jetzt alles in RHM über eine DLL integriert.

Assetto Corsa forum RHM


----------



## stoepsel (9. November 2016)

Na hervorragend
vielen Dank, für die Info! 
Dann klopp ich mir das endlich mal wieder drauf... 
Auf der ROC sieht man zB gar nix, mit einem Monitor...


----------



## onlygaming (12. November 2016)

Weiß jemand wann mal Tag/Nacht Zyklus und Regen dazu kommt?


----------



## Neawoulf (12. November 2016)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wann mal Tag/Nacht Zyklus und Regen dazu kommt?



Gar nicht, die Engine unterstützt nicht mehr als eine Lichtquelle, daher fallen Wetterbedingungen, unter denen man Scheinwerfer braucht, weg.


----------



## Scalon (13. November 2016)

eben auf Marcos FB-Seite gefunden:

"I'm glad to anticipate that the Alfa Giulia Quadrifoglio is confirmed in Assetto Corsa in 2017 as officially licensed content." Giulia kommt in 2017 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



außerdem könnte vielleicht noch Modena und ein Lamboghini Aventador kommen: https://www.facebook.com/events/1040342692753807/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HordyH (13. November 2016)

Auf die giulia bin ich extrem gespannt...Ein Wahnsinns auto


----------



## Neawoulf (13. November 2016)

Der Giulia haut mich zwar generell nicht von Hocker, könnte aber trotzdem spaßig sein.

Was den Aventador, Evotek Engineering und Modena angeht: Wäre schön, wenn die Strecke noch käme, aber das sieht mir eher nach nem Promo-Event mit Unterstützung von Evotek (Hersteller professioneller Rennsimulatoren)  auf der Strecke Modena aus, wo eingeladene Gäste zwischen Sim und Realität vergleichen können. So ein Event gab es vor einiger Zeit auch auf der Strecke Vellelunga. Der gezeigte Aventador SV ist ja auch schon mit dem Red Pack ins Spiel gekommen und von Modena gibt's ne sehr nette Mod Version für Assetto Corsa:

Autodromo di Modena | RaceDepartment


----------



## HordyH (13. November 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Der Giulia haut mich zwar generell nicht von Hocker, könnte aber trotzdem spaßig sein.
> 
> Was den Aventador, Evotek Engineering und Modena angeht: Wäre schön, wenn die Strecke noch käme, aber das sieht mir eher nach nem Promo-Event mit Unterstützung von Evotek (Hersteller professioneller Rennsimulatoren)  auf der Strecke Modena aus, wo eingeladene Gäste zwischen Sim und Realität vergleichen können. So ein Event gab es vor einiger Zeit auch auf der Strecke Vellelunga. Der gezeigte Aventador SV ist ja auch schon mit dem Red Pack ins Spiel gekommen und von Modena gibt's ne sehr nette Mod Version für Assetto Corsa:
> 
> Autodromo di Modena | RaceDepartment



DIE giulia...fahr das auto mal dann denkst du anders


----------



## FrozenEYZ (13. November 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> DIE giulia...fahr das auto mal dann denkst du anders



Und nebenbei eines der hübschesten Autos, das es zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (14. November 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> DIE giulia...fahr das auto mal dann denkst du anders



Und genau das ist der Unterschied. Im Sim-Racing spürt man eben keine G-Kräfte und somit ist für mich persönlich ein aktuelles Auto mit unter 300 PS (bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen) langweilig.


----------



## HordyH (14. November 2016)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der Unterschied. Im Sim-Racing spürt man eben keine G-Kräfte und somit ist für mich persönlich ein aktuelles Auto mit unter 300 PS (bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen) langweilig.



die giulia hat 510 ps


----------



## onlygaming (16. November 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Gar nicht, die Engine unterstützt nicht mehr als eine Lichtquelle, daher fallen Wetterbedingungen, unter denen man Scheinwerfer braucht, weg.


Dann hat Assetto Corsa ja gar keine Zukunft für Sim Racer die 24H mit Tag und Nacht fahren und zufälligen Wetter Bedingungen........... Aber was mir aufgefallen ist alle Kunos Autos haben einen funktionierenden Scheibenwischer, deswegen habe ich gehofft dass da noch was kommt

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9301I mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (21. November 2016)

Wer gerne Zeiten jagt: Im offiziellen Kunos Forum veranstaltet der User Graveltrap derzeit im wöchentlichen Abstand neue Zeitfahrherausforderungen. Die ist zwar in erster Linie für die Konsolenzocker gemacht, aber PC-Fahrer können auch teilnehmen (sind allerdings im Nachteil, da das aktuelle, etwas langsamere Reifenmodell noch nicht auf der Konsole angekommen ist). Als Beweis muss ein Screenshot oder ein Video im Forum gepostet werden. Weitere Teilnahmebedingungen gibt es dort nachzulesen.

Aktuelle Challenge: Weekly Hotlap #8 - GT what? (BMW M3 GT2 auf Spa Francorchamps)




onlygaming schrieb:


> Dann hat Assetto Corsa ja gar keine Zukunft für Sim Racer die 24H mit Tag und Nacht fahren und zufälligen Wetter Bedingungen........... Aber was mir aufgefallen ist alle Kunos Autos haben einen funktionierenden Scheibenwischer, deswegen habe ich gehofft dass da noch was kommt



Das sehe ich anders. Regen und Nacht sind zwar tolle Features, aber meiner Meinung nach nicht essentiell für eine gute Simulation, wenn der Rest stimmt. Es gibt ohnehin keine Simulationen, die in allen Punkten 100%ig überzeugt. Jede hat ihre Stärken und Schwächen und bei Assetto Corsa liegen die nunmal nicht bei unterschiedlichen Rennbedingungen. Vielleicht gibt's ja irgendwann einen zweiten Teil oder einen Enginewechsel, wenn sich Assetto Corsa lange genug hält.


----------



## onlygaming (22. November 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wer gerne Zeiten jagt: Im offiziellen Kunos Forum veranstaltet der User Graveltrap derzeit im wöchentlichen Abstand neue Zeitfahrherausforderungen. Die ist zwar in erster Linie für die Konsolenzocker gemacht, aber PC-Fahrer können auch teilnehmen (sind allerdings im Nachteil, da das aktuelle, etwas langsamere Reifenmodell noch nicht auf der Konsole angekommen ist). Als Beweis muss ein Screenshot oder ein Video im Forum gepostet werden. Weitere Teilnahmebedingungen gibt es dort nachzulesen.
> 
> Aktuelle Challenge: Weekly Hotlap #8 - GT what? (BMW M3 GT2 auf Spa Francorchamps)
> 
> ...


Assetto Corsa ist eine super Simulation, keine Frage. Aber es gibt ja Leute die fahren z.b die 24H von Le Mans Oder Sowas, und für die ist AC dann nichts. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9301I mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (22. November 2016)

*dazueditier* Der zweite Porsche DLC und der Patch sind da:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P1qROsMohdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Changelog zum heute erscheinenden Patch 1.10:

- New Porsche 718 Boxster S Manual gearbox (Porsche Pack #2 DLC)
- New Porsche 718 Boxster S PDK gearbox (Porsche Pack #2 DLC)
- New Porsche Cayman GT4 (street version) (Porsche Pack #2 DLC)
- New Porsche 911 GT3 RS (street 991 version) (Porsche Pack #2 DLC)
- New Porsche 718 Spyder RS60 1960 (Porsche Pack #2 DLC)
- New Porsche 962C Short Tail 1985 (Porsche Pack #2 DLC)
- New Porsche 962C Long Tail 1987 (Porsche Pack #2 DLC)
- New Porsche 911 GT1-98 1998 (Porsche Pack #2 DLC)
- New Porsche 919 Hybrid 2015 (Porsche Pack #2 DLC)
- New Porsche Cayenne Turbo S (free bonus car)
- Improved Porsche 911 Carrera S electronics
- Improved Porsche 918 Spyder electronics
- V10 street tyres for BMW M4 and Corvette C7 Stingray for comparison reasons (v10 still beta)
- V10 street tyres performance improvements
- V10 tyres for McLaren F1 GTR
- V10 tyres for Mercedes C9
- Improved Porsche 917/30 physics with more accurate data from homologation papers.
- Corrected typos on Porsche Cayman GT4 Clubsport rear suspension toe link
- Added vertical wing ("fin") simulation in Porsche 917/30
- VR: now cockpit camera position is always on the driver eye position (this is overridden by the onboard camera settings)
- Fixed WBCAR_TOP_FRONT not being modified by RIM_OFFSET
- Fixed CX_MULT only using the last value in the INI for every compound
- Added BRAKE_DX_MOD parameter to have slip ratio vs FX curve different on the brake side
- Fixed some too low turbo volumes
- Improved FXX K downshift sound
- Added electronics tab in the car setup
- Fixed ERS energy deployment wasn't resetting in Hotlap mode
- Body work has now some flexibility when colliding with ground
- Improved tyre load formula
- Fixed Lock Controls penalty when player is AFK during race start
- Added brake pressure setup options for all cars
- Added vertical wings ("Fins") simulation
- Added Energy deployment limit from a single front MGU
- Added majorly IMO tyres temperature to shared memory
- Fixed Porsche Panamera wrong alignment setup options
- Fixed Lamborghini Miura long pitstop refueling time
- Fixed Lamborghini Countach S1 long pitstop refueling time
- Fixed rear damping ratio in Car Engineer app
- Fixed Autoshifter shifting too early in race start
- python new functions and members
    - getTrackLength()
- Fixed Default ABS/TC and current ABS/TC level not being synchronized
- Tyre explosion temperature is now configurable by modders by using the optional section in tyres.ini :
[EXPLOSION]
TEMPERATURE=350
- Gamepad can now use legacy code for vibrations and speed sensitivity  by setting USE_LEGACY_CODE=1 in system/cfg/assetto_corsa.ini
- Enabled camera shake and g-force movements for OculusVR

Quelle: Assetto Corsa support forum



onlygaming schrieb:


> Assetto Corsa ist eine super Simulation, keine Frage. Aber es gibt ja Leute die fahren z.b die 24H von Le Mans Oder Sowas, und für die ist AC dann nichts.



Das stimmt. Aber deswegen ist es ja so schön, dass wir so eine große Auswahl an guten aktuellen Simulationen haben. Jede hat ihre Stärken und Schwächen.


----------



## T'PAU (22. November 2016)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Assetto Corsa ist eine super Simulation, keine Frage. Aber es gibt ja Leute die fahren z.b die 24H von Le Mans Oder Sowas, und für die ist AC dann nichts.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9301I mit Tapatalk


Naja, da ist der fehlende Nachtmodus kein wirklicher Hinderungsgrund. In iRacing wurden kürzlich (ca. 2 Wochen her) die 24h von LeMans ausgetragen. Sowie es auf YT gestreamt wurde, wurde in 4x6Std. Abschnitten und im Spiel nur *tagsüber*, gefahren! Afaik kann iRacing zwar Nachtmodus, aber keinen Tag/Nacht-Wechsel. Aber das hab ich nur in den Kommentaren im Stream gelesen.
Für solche Events hakt es bei AC an ganz anderen Ecken: Fuhrpark (insb. LMP2 und 1), begrenzte Anzahl Player online (beim iRacing Event hatten die max. so um die 56 Autos online!), Anzeigen der Rennklasse und der Position am Auto, fliegender Start, Safety-Car usw.
Ob Fahrerwechsel bei AC möglich sind weiß ich grad nicht. 

edit: Ok, einen LMP1 hätten wir ja seit heute, den Porsche 919 Hybrid 2015, der 2016er kommt ja mit dem dritten Porsche-Pack!


----------



## stoepsel (23. November 2016)

Fahrerwechsel nutzen wir per Steam-Familysharing... Dann fährt zwar jeder Fahrer mit nem neuen Auto und seinem eigenen Setup wieder raus, aus der Box, aber das is für mich sogar eher ein Vorteil ...


----------



## ak1504 (23. November 2016)

Mein Highlight:

- Added brake pressure setup options for all cars

Hat ja lang genug gedauert ^^


----------



## Scalon (23. November 2016)

gibt es eigentlich einen Unterschied zwischen dem 718 Boxster S PDK und Manual wenn mal sowieso mit manueller Schaltung fährt (außer das Mehrgewicht)? Sollte sich der Boxster nicht anders anhören als der Cayman, da ja das Dach fehlt? Ich höre so auf die Schnelle keinen Unterschied...


----------



## Neawoulf (23. November 2016)

Scalon schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich einen Unterschied zwischen dem 718 Boxster S PDK und Manual wenn mal sowieso mit manueller Schaltung fährt (außer das Mehrgewicht)? Sollte sich der Boxster nicht anders anhören als der Cayman, da ja das Dach fehlt? Ich höre so auf die Schnelle keinen Unterschied...



Naja, der Unterschied ist halt, dass der PDK Schaltwippen hat und der Manual ne H-Schaltung und ein Kupplungspedal. Geht dabei ja nicht darum, dass das Auto völlig automatisch schaltet. Wenn man aber ohne H-Shifter und Kupplung fährt, wird der Unterschied wahrscheinlich nicht groß sein.


----------



## T'PAU (24. November 2016)

Wie bei jedem Update haut Kunos erstmal wieder ein paar Hotfixes raus. Lohnt sich eigentlich immer erst zum WE sich mit der neuen Version zu beschäftigen. 



> 1.10.2- Added acServerManager tyre models for Porsche Pack 2
> - Fixed Ford Escort missing brake power setup screen
> - Fixed Porsche 935/78 Moby Dick Moby Dick missing brake power setup screen
> - Fixed Porsche 911 Carrera RSR 3.0 missing brake power setup screen
> ...


----------



## Scalon (25. November 2016)

bin eben den GT3 RS und den GT1 gefahren... die zwei lassen sich sowas von unglaublich gut fahren und geben super Feedback, macht mich einfach sprachlos. Das sind für mich momentan die besten Autos die ich im Spiel habe. Hail to the Porsche


----------



## msdd63 (26. November 2016)

Nun brauchen wir nur noch die LMP1 von Audi und Toyta.


----------



## rolli (26. November 2016)

Wer kennt sich denn genauer mit dem Porsche 962 aus?

Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass dieses Modell damals ein Dopelkupplungsgetriebe hatte.

Gab es auch eine Variante mit herkömmlicher Schaltung? Weil so ist es ja in Assetto Corsa umgesetzt.


----------



## Andregee (28. November 2016)

Du meinst wohl eher Double Clutch statt Doppelkupplungsgetriebe und das sind 2 völlig differente Dinge. Double Clutch ist die Bezeichnung eines Schaltvorganges eines manuellen Getriebes bei dem man mehrfach die Kupplung betätigt und Zwischengas per Heel & Toe gibt 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rolli (28. November 2016)

Ähm nein? Ich spreche von einem Doppelkupplungsgetriebe. Auf der Basis hat VW das DSG entwickelt. Ausgangspunkt war das Getriebe des 962.
Edit: Doppelkupplungsgetriebe – Wikipedia
Unter Geschichte & Markennamen schauen, Stichwort PDK.


----------



## HordyH (28. November 2016)

Es gibt aber auch normale Getriebe die zwei Kupplungen haben, so kann mehr Drehmoment übertragen werden und die Baugröße bleibt kompakt


----------



## ak1504 (2. Dezember 2016)

Kennt sich hier jemand mit dieser App aus ? :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clrokr (7. Dezember 2016)

Das regelt wie doll der Kopf des Fahrers rumwabbelt


----------



## ak1504 (12. Dezember 2016)

Schon klar aber warum ändert sich nix wenn ich dort rumschraube. Kopfkamera aktiviert natürlich. Ausserdem resettet sich das ganze wenn man gleiche Wagen Strecken Kombi verlässt und nochmals lädt... Es muss doch irgendwo ne Anleitung zu dem Kram geben den Kunos da ins Spiel bringt denn ne 3rd Party App ist das nich...


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Dezember 2016)

Kleine Neuigkeit zum Porsche Pack 3: Es gibt eine schlechte Nachricht, eine gute, noch eine gute und vielleicht eine  weitere gute:

Die schlechte Nachricht: Der 2017er 911 RSR wird nicht rechtzeitig fertig.
Die erste gute Nachricht: Dafür gibt's das Auto für alle gratis, wenn es fertig ist.
Die zweite gute Nachricht: Als Ersatz für den fehlenden 2017er 911 RSR gibt's den aktuellen 911 Turbo S

Die von mir da hineininterpretierte weitere gute Nachricht: Wenn man schon den Turbo S so einfach aus dem Ärmel schütteln kann, werden sicher auch noch weitere neue Porsche Modelle bei Kunos in der Entwicklung sein, die dann evtl. mit weiteren DLC Paketen kommen werden. Ist natürlich nur ne Vermutung, aber wenn das stimmen sollte, besteht ja immer noch Hoffnung, dass auch irgendwann der Carrera GT kommen könnte.

Quelle: News: Assetto Corsa: Porsche 911 RSR verspätet sich, Nachrücker bekannt - Games bei Motorsport-Total.com


----------



## iKimi22 (15. Dezember 2016)

Vom neuen GTE gibts ja auch grad mal einen Prototypen. War fast erwartbar nachdem der erst vor paar Wochen vorgestellt wurde

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (17. Dezember 2016)

Ich freu mich so mega auf den Cup Porsche


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Dezember 2016)

Changelog zur kommenden Version 1.11.0:

1.11.0
- New Porsche 919 Hybrid 2016 LeMans configuration (Porsche Pack 3)
- New Porsche 908 Lang Heck (Long Tail) (Porsche Pack 3)
- New Porsche 917 K (Porsche Pack 3)
- New Porsche 911 R (991) (Porsche Pack 3)
- New Porsche 911 GT3 Cup 2017 (Porsche Pack 3)
- New Porsche 911 GT3 R 2016 (Porsche Pack 3)
- New Porsche 911 Turbo S (991) (Porsche Pack 3)
- New Porsche Macan Turbo (free bonus)
- New Championship gameplay. Create your own championship, select cars, tracks, laps, points, rules and compete against the AI.
- Fixed wing damage model on Nissan GTR
- Shared Memory :
    - Fixed kersCharge and kersInput for ERS system
- Added system/cfg/messages.ini to filter system messages out
- Added Print function in Time Table (export in Documents\Assetto Corsa\out)
- Fixed Setup Electronic tab issue on ABS level for cars featuring no TC
- Reviewed damage curve + repair times
- New formula for effective radius calculation
- Pitstop is possible also in Practice session
- Fixed Confirm button in Pitstop screen to work without any requested operation
- Fixed UI resetting AI level at start
- Corrected front wheel 3D placement for Lotus Evora S and Step 2
- Pitstop animation disabled for VR users
- New V10 tyres and updated physics and inertias for all GT3 cars
- New V10 tyres and updated physics and inertias for all GT2 cars plus Glickenhaus P4/5C and Evora GX and GTC
- Updated V10 tyres and updated physics and inertias for Hypercars  (LaFerrari, 599XX, FxxK, P1, Aventador SV, Huayra, Zonda R), more  experimentation
- Corrected Porsche 917/30 inertia values
- Corrected Porsche 917/30 ackermann and front bump steer suspension
- Corrected aero downforce and drag values for Porsche 962 Short Tail
- Corrected drag values for Porsche 962 Long Tail
- Porsche 962C Long Tail now has passive wastegate pressure map that  permits user controlled overboost as a % of a turbo boost map. 0-9 keys
- F4 key sets camera on the player car
- Added Delete function on Setup screen
- Added electronic controller cltr_wastegate[X].ini to control wastegate levels on turbos
- Fixed potential track cut on Nordschleife Endurance and Cup layouts

Quelle: Assetto Corsa support forum


----------

Mindestens genauso sehr, wie auf das Porsche Paket, hab ich auf den Championshipmodus gewartet! Damit lässt sich endlich auch mal sinnvoll im Singleplayermodus fahren.

Und ich habe ein bisschen Angst vor dem 911 R. Die ganzen Autotests haben so extreme Erwartungen an das Auto hervorgerufen ... ist es da überhaupt noch möglich, nicht enttäuscht zu werden? Ich erwarte hier nicht weniger, als das spaßigste Auto im ganzen Spiel.


----------



## Scalon (20. Dezember 2016)

also der Porsche DLC wird von Mal zu Mal immer besser, wobei ich dachte es geht nicht mehr besser  dafür lohnt sich echt der Vollpreis Season-Pass


----------



## Orth (23. Dezember 2016)

Hi Leute,
es gibt das Spiel ja gerad bei Steam für nen schmalen Taler, ihr seit ja begeister, soll ich zuschlagen?

Bin gerade erst mit dem Fahren eingestiegen (Dirt und Project Cars).
Weiß jemand ob das Thrustmaster T150 dort auch funktioniert.

Gruß


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Dezember 2016)

Orth schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> es gibt das Spiel ja gerad bei Steam für nen schmalen Taler, ihr seit ja begeister, soll ich zuschlagen?
> 
> Bin gerade erst mit dem Fahren eingestiegen (Dirt und Project Cars).
> ...



Das T150 sollte auf jeden Fall funktionieren. Ich würde da zuschlagen. Wenn du das Geld noch übrig hast, würde ich auch noch das erste Dreampack (wegen Nordschleife) und den Porsche Season Pass (weil geile Autos und unschlagbares Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis) dazukaufen.


----------



## Scalon (23. Dezember 2016)

kann Neawoulf nur bestätigen schlage zu, im Sale ist es erst recht jeden Cent wert (vor allem der Porsche Seson Pass)


----------



## Andregee (23. Dezember 2016)

Wenn du noch 15 euro übrig hast, kauf dir gleich noch Rfactor 2 dazu. Ist zwar grafisch nicht on top aber die Ki ist 3 klassen besser als in Ac,  die Physik sucht ihresgleichen und DX 11 kommt in Q1 2017. Dann bist gut versorgt mit beiden Titeln 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (31. Dezember 2016)

Traditionell schließt Kunos ja jedes Jahr mit einem "End of the Year" Blog ab. Ich fasse kurz zusammen, was es Neues gibt bzw. geben wird:

- Auf der Konsole gibt es bald die restlichen Porsches, den Custom Championship Modus und erweiterte Möglichkeiten, die Steuerung einzustellen
- Laguna Seca verzögert sich etwas (wird im ersten Halbjahr 2017 veröffentlicht)
- Der Mazda 787B, der neue Audi TT, der Mazda Miata NA und der Maserati Quattroporte kommen bald als kostenlose Fahrzeuge
- In Zusammenarbeit mit Nvidia und Sparco kommt eine neue, handgemachte Strecke in Schottland in vier Konfigurationen, die unter anderem folgendes bieten soll: Stadtabschnitte, Driftabschnitte, eine Endurance-Variante. Jedes Fahrzeug in Assetto Corsa soll dort sinnvoll seinen Platz finden. Release in Q1 2017, mehr Details kommen noch
- Ein neues britisches DLC-Paket wird kommen mit unter anderem neuen Fahrzeugen von McLaren und Lotus
- Ein neues italienisches DLC-Paket kommt mit neuen Autos von Alfa Romeo, Maserati und sieben (!) neuen Ferraris. Es wird eine Abstimmung geben, welche Fahrzeuge das sein werden
- In Zusammenarbeit mit Sparco wird es Assetto Corsa Merchandise geben

Außerdem wird Kunos in ein neues Büro umziehen, das ihnen mehr Platz bietet. Das neue Büro wird aber immer noch in der Nähe der Strecke Vallelunga sein. Unter anderem wird es auch einen Gästebereich geben, in den regelmäßig Fans und Unterstützer eingeladen werden sollen. Außerdem soll das auch noch nicht alles gewesen sein, es wird wohl bald weitere Ankündigungen geben.

Quelle: Assetto Corsa End of Year Blog - Assetto Corsa


----------



## T'PAU (1. Januar 2017)

Ergänzend die wohl wichtigste Ankündigung für den Multiplayer-Modus:


> At the moment, the team is working on private lobbies that will allow gamers to create their own races with their friends and create leagues.


Besser spät als nie. 

Hier noch ein paar Teaser-Bildchen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ekligen Kunos-Wölkchen sollte man ignorieren und gedanklich die Good and bad weathers Mod einfügen. 

edit:
Und noch zwei Teaser-Bildchen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (15. Januar 2017)

was haltet ihr eig vom porsche carrera 911 rsr 1974? ich mag ihn sehr gerne, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das er in echt auch mit warmen reifen so rutschig ist. sind ja richtig dicke walzen hinten drauf.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Januar 2017)

Kommt drauf an ob man die 70er Jahre Reifen angenommen hat. Anders herum hat man z.B. bei GT Legends immer kritisiert dass die Porsche zu gut fahren, passte aber halt zu den modernen Reifen die in der dort zu Grunde gelegten FIA Historic gefahren werden.


----------



## Dedde (15. Januar 2017)

wie join ich eig online einem freund hinterher? ich komm da iwie nicht drauf


----------



## iKimi22 (15. Januar 2017)

Dedde schrieb:


> wie join ich eig online einem freund hinterher? ich komm da iwie nicht drauf


Es geht in Assetto leider nicht.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dedde (15. Januar 2017)

wir haben uns immer abgesprochen wie der server heißt etc, aber das ist ja furchtbar. kann doch nicht so schwer sein, so eine funktion einzubauen


----------



## T'PAU (16. Januar 2017)

Ist doch _schon_ in Arbeit, wie ich in meinem letzten Post schrub!


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (16. Januar 2017)

T'PAU schrieb:


> wie ich in meinem letzten Post schrub!



Wenn ich sowas lese krallen sich bei mir alle Zehnägel


----------



## ak1504 (17. Januar 2017)

Dedde schrieb:


> was haltet ihr eig vom porsche carrera 911 rsr 1974? ich mag ihn sehr gerne, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das er in echt auch mit warmen reifen so rutschig ist. sind ja richtig dicke walzen hinten drauf.



Stell dir einfach vor der Wagen ist wirklich von 74 und hat noch die originalen mittlerweile steinharten Reifen drauf


----------



## Dedde (18. Januar 2017)

wie verwaltet ihr eig die sounds der mod autos? ich hab gehört da solls ne ingame app geben, sound switcher oder sowas...
aktuell hab ich auf m desktop zwei sfx ordner, die ich je nach anlass tauschen muss^^ einer für mod autos, der andere für normale autos...


----------



## DARPA (20. Januar 2017)

Ich hatte nur einmal das Problem, dass nach einem Update manche Mod Cars keinen Sound hatten. Da hatte ich dann nen Sound Patcher runtergeladen, der einmal ausgeführt werden musste. Dann hatte wieder alles funktioniert.
Ansonsten muss ich keine Ordner hin und her switchen.


----------



## T'PAU (20. Januar 2017)

*Digital Bros haben Kunos Simulazioni aufgekauft!

*Die Firma Digital Bros, denen bisher schon 505 Games (die bekanntlich für die Konsolen-Version von AC verantwortlich sind) gehört, haben sich nun auch Kunos Simulazioni _einverleibt_! Wenn ich's richtig gelesen hab, für *4,3 Mio. Euro*! 
Nun dreht sich wieder das wilde Spekulations-Karussell. Vom Weggang Stefano Casillo und Marco Massarutto über "Das Ende von AC", bis zu "Project Corsa 2, 3, 4, 5, 6" (was vorgenanntem wohl entspricht ) wird geschwafelt.
Naja, abwarten und Tee trinken sag ich mal. Kann mir noch nicht so wirklich einen Reim draus machen, dazu ist die News noch zu neu. 

Quelle: Race Department


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Januar 2017)

Den Schock muss ich erstmal verdauen. Keine Ahnung, was ich davon halten soll, aber ich hoffe, es gibt bald ein offizielles Statement von Stefano oder Marco dazu, wie es mit Kunos und Assetto Corsa weitergehen wird.

*edit*

Es gibt ein erstes Statement von Marco Massarutto zum Thema. Scheint wohl erstmal doch nicht so dramatisch zu sein, es wird sich wohl vorerst nicht großartig etwas ändern.

Hat jemand bei Steam gepostet, daher keine Garantie für Richtigkeit. Bin aber gerade zu faul, das Original rauszufischen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Januar 2017)

Wie immer nur auf Facebook... Werden die nie raffen das man das im Forum schreiben sollte wo jeder lesen kann...


----------



## T'PAU (21. Januar 2017)

Hab ich auch schon desöfteren bemängelt. Ist halt leider so, dass das offizielle Assetto Corsa Forum der letzte Ort ist, um von offizieller Seite (sprich Kunos) News übers Spiel bzw. das Unternehmen zu erfahren. 
Auf Fratzenbuch zu _zwitschern_ um _whatsapp_ zu bleiben ist ja soviel cooler!


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Januar 2017)

Kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Gibt schließlich auch genug Leute ohne Facebook-Account und solche Infos auf verschiedenen Plattformen zu posten ist per Copy & Paste ne Sache von zwei Minuten.


----------



## stoepsel (25. Januar 2017)

Mal nebenbei zur Info...

aus inoffizieller Quelle ( Jemand hatte email-Kontakt mit Kunos) ,- egal - jedenfalls gibt es mit dem nächsten Patch, nen Hotfix für den 911 GT3 R , wegen seinem Boxenstopproblem ( halbe Zeit Reifenwechsel/doppelte Zeit Tanken) und einige Ligarelevante Änderungen, die wohl die lohnenswerte Verschiebung eines GT3-Ligastarts, befürworten würden. 
Wortlaut ist tatsächlich: " Wir würden eine Verschiebung des Ligastarts empfehlen, aufgrund der nächsten Änderungen/Verbesserungen, die wir (Kunos) , gerade in der Beta laufen haben!" 

Bei weiteren Fragen, PN ... sonst gibts wohl Haue hier...


----------



## ak1504 (25. Januar 2017)

Ende Januar. Wo bleibt der noch fehlende Porsche ?


----------



## stoepsel (25. Januar 2017)

Gute Frage - juckt mich aber nicht wirklich. 
Ausserdem hat der Januar noch gute 7Tage...


----------



## HyperBeast (27. Januar 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Ende Januar. Wo bleibt der noch fehlende Porsche ?



Gibt den 911R doch schon ?!? Bin den schon gefahren würde ich fest behaupten. Prüfe ich heute Mittag mal.


----------



## ak1504 (27. Januar 2017)

Es ist nicht der 911R der fehlt...

Der 2017 RSR fehlt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HyperBeast (27. Januar 2017)

Achso dann hatte ich die News immer falsch gelesen dachte es ging immer nur um den 911R 

gut gut


----------



## Dedde (30. Januar 2017)

wurde schon was zur roadmap 2017 gesagt? ich weiß das demnächst neue strecken(n) und den audi s1 gibt. honda wäre auch noch ziemlich cool


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Januar 2017)

Dedde schrieb:


> wurde schon was zur roadmap 1017 gesagt? ich weiß das demnächst neue strecken(n) und den audi s1 gibt. honda wäre auch noch ziemlich cool



Es kommt bald ein Bonuspack mit nem Maserati Quattroporte, Audi TT, Mazda 787B und Mazda MX5 NA. Außerdem kommt ne neue Strecke, die in Schottland angesiedelt ist und der 911 RSR müsste auch bald kommen.

Davon abgesehen: Ein italienisches Paket, ein britisches Paket, ein Ferrari Jubiläumspaket und Laguna Seca soll auch demnächst kommen. Genauer Content ist für die meisten Paket aber noch nicht genannt worden. Für das Ferrari-Paket wird es eine Abstimmung geben.


----------



## HyperBeast (1. Februar 2017)

Mal eine kleiner Frage an die VR User. Wenn ihr mit einer Rift oder Vive spielt, könnt ihr dann auch Rennen mit einer Dauer von 40min.+ ohne Probleme fahren oder bekommt ihr Probleme mit den Augen bzw. Übelkeitsgefühl ? Überlege mir eine Oculus CV1 zu bestellen aber würde damit eben gerne meinen Monitor komplett ablösen und nicht immer für ein paar Runden mit VR Brille fahren.

i7 5820K läuft mit 4Ghz und eine GTX1080 kommt morgen. Daher könnte man die Qualität im VR Programm auf 1.7 etc. testen. An der Performance soll es nicht scheitern.


----------



## Kiryu (1. Februar 2017)

Ich habe kein Problem damit, eine Stunde am Stück zu fahren. Allerdings lässt sich nicht pauschal beantworten ob du eventuell mit Übelkeit zu kämpfen haben wirst, das muss man wohl oder übel ausprobieren. Mancher verträgt es problemlos, ein anderer muss sich langsam rantasten und die Sessionlänge sukzessive erhöhen.

Aber grundsätzlich sollte es kein Problem sein. 

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## HyperBeast (2. Februar 2017)

Habe mir mal eine Oculus Rift CV1 bestellt und werde das mal am Wochenende ausgiebig testen. Besten Dank erstmal.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Februar 2017)

HyperBeast schrieb:


> Mal eine kleiner Frage an die VR User. Wenn ihr mit einer Rift oder Vive spielt, könnt ihr dann auch Rennen mit einer Dauer von 40min.+ ohne Probleme fahren oder bekommt ihr Probleme mit den Augen bzw. Übelkeitsgefühl ? Überlege mir eine Oculus CV1 zu bestellen aber würde damit eben gerne meinen Monitor komplett ablösen und nicht immer für ein paar Runden mit VR Brille fahren.
> 
> i7 5820K läuft mit 4Ghz und eine GTX1080 kommt morgen. Daher könnte man die Qualität im VR Programm auf 1.7 etc. testen. An der Performance soll es nicht scheitern.



Ich kann mit der Rift ohne Probleme genauso lange fahren, wie am Monitor. Es kann aber sein, dass du zu Anfang Probleme mit Motion Sickness hast. In dem Fall solltest du dich nicht zwingen bis zur Übelkeit weiterzufahren. Mach sofort ne Pause, wenn du merkst, dass es dir nicht gut tut. Mindestens ne Stunde. Danach, wenn es dir auf jeden Fall wieder besser geht, weitermachen. Dieses "Training" kann einige Tage oder sogar ein bis zwei Wochen dauern, aber danach hast du damit nie wieder Probleme.


----------



## HyperBeast (3. Februar 2017)

Also Trial & Error solange bis man sich daran gewöhnt. Gut Gut

Schonmal jemand bemerkt, dass die Mehrkern - Optimierung wieder etwas entschärft wurde ? Vor dem Einbau der Gamerock 1080 hatte ich nochmal die AMD 290X durch den Benchmark @ WQHD Max Details gejagt mit 64fps. Danach die 1080 mit 121fps gemessen soweit so gut. In Vorbereitung auf die VR Brille den 5820K von 3,60Ghz auf 4,20 Ghz angehoben und der Gamerock erstmal +50Mhz Chiptakt gegönnt. Ergebnis 1fps mehr  nebenbei hatte ich den Taskmanager offen samt Auslastung. Es war fast das gleiche Bild wie vor Patch 1.80, die meiste Auslastung auf dem ersten Kern von 12 der Rest hat sich dann doch eher gelangweilt und teilweise nichtmal richtig hochgetaktet. Muss ich mir heute nochmal genauer im Multiplayer anschauen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (4. Februar 2017)

Das was du beschrieben hast, hört sich nach einer GPU Limitierung an. 121 Fps sollten doch ausreichen, oder? 
Somit ist es egal wie die einzelnen CPU Kerne ausgelastet werden und das Anheben des Kerntaktes hilft dir dann auch nichts.


----------



## T'PAU (5. Februar 2017)

Und wieder ein paar Fratzenbuch Teaser-Pics von Kunos neuer Schottland-Strecke:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade ist auch eine richtig geniale historische Modstrecke erschienen, der Thomson Road Grand Prix Circuit in Singapur. Dieser wurde zwischen 1961 und 1973 gefahren und von Fat-Alfie für AC von Grund auf gemoddet. Also keine rFactor-Konvertierung o.ä.!
Witzig ist die KI auf dieser Strecke zu beobachten. Während die mit den alten Lotus und Maserati-Rennern noch recht gesittet fahren, fliegen die mit z.B. dem Porsche 917K über der "The Hump" Sprungkuppe regelmäßig ab und sorgen im späteren Streckenverlauf mit ihren gebrochenen Aufhängungen für KI-Staus! 
Ab einer gewissen Einschlaghärte nehmen die Fahrzeuge wohl trotzdem Schaden, obwohl dieser ausgeschaltet ist. Wusste ich auch noch nicht.
Ist mir auf dieser Strecke auch schon zweimal passiert, dass meine Aufhängung kollabiert! 
Macht jedenfalls Laune die Strecke und ist von der Performance auch sehr gut geworden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HyperBeast (5. Februar 2017)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Das was du beschrieben hast, hört sich nach einer GPU Limitierung an. 121 Fps sollten doch ausreichen, oder?
> Somit ist es egal wie die einzelnen CPU Kerne ausgelastet werden und das Anheben des Kerntaktes hilft dir dann auch nichts.



Nunja nicht ganz am Freitag ist meine Oculus Brille gekommen und wurde bisher fleißig getestet. Da zählt jedes Fps um die Qualität im Pixel per Display auszureizen. Läuft aktuell ganz gut im Multiplayer mit 26+ Leuten PPD 1.7 4x FSAA und 70-90fps. CPU Auslastung liegt bei 60-70%, allerdings Schatten auf Niedrig, Spiegelungen auf Niedrig und Rauch Entwicklung auf Mittel. Von Spiegelungen und Schatten bekommt man im Cockpit nicht sehr viel mit, das ist mir relativ egal, etwas mehr Antialising wäre noch schön ansonsten sehr spaßige Spielerei die VR Brille.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Februar 2017)

Marco Massarutto hat ein Video zur neuen Schottland-Strecke auf Facebook gepostet:

Some shots from "The Highlands" circuit:... - Marco Massarutto | Facebook


----------



## T'PAU (11. Februar 2017)

Und mal wieder ein Fratzenbuch-Sammelsurium, welche von offizieller Seite es nie ins offizielle Forum schaffen werden und nur dank fleissiger Community-Member gezeigt werden. 

U.a. folgende Gefährte erwarten uns noch dieses Jahr:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LMP1-mässig könnte es interessant werden... wenn es Fahrzeuge aus dem gleichen Jahr sind.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (11. Februar 2017)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Und mal wieder ein Fratzenbuch-Sammelsurium, welche von offizieller Seite es nie ins offizielle Forum schaffen werden und nur dank fleissiger Community-Member gezeigt werden.
> 
> U.a. folgende Gefährte erwarten uns noch dieses Jahr:
> 
> ...



Kostenlos oder wieder hinter Paywall?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (11. Februar 2017)

Leider ist dies nicht der Fall. Der gezeigte Audi R18 ist der LeMans Sieger von 2014 und somit älter als die beiden Porsche.




FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Kostenlos oder wieder hinter Paywall?



Höre ich da etwa etwa eine Art Missgunst heraus?
Ich bin ohne zu zögern bislang immer Bereit gewesen die DLC Preise von Kunos zu zahlen und das aus verschiedenen Gründen.
1. Hat Kunos alle damals angekündigten Inhate zur Release Candidate erfüllt.
2. Sind die DLC Preise in Anbetracht des Inhaltes und der Qualität extrem günstig (schon alleine wegen den Lizenzkosten)
3. Ist es doch ideal wenn eine sehr gute Simulation mit Updates und neuen Inhalten versorgt wird


----------



## FrozenEYZ (12. Februar 2017)

Ich spiele das Spiel eh nur ab und an, aber es stört mich trotzdem, da ich einige der Fahrzeuge gerne mal ausprobiert hätte.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Februar 2017)

Ein TT-RS VLN? Das Ding fand ich in RaceRoom schon richtig geil, schön, dass der auch für Assetto Corsa kommt. Die modernen LMPs reizen mich eher weniger, aber der Mazda 787B schon allein aufgrund des Sounds. Leider wieder ein anderer Jahrgang, als der C9 und der 962, was Rennen innerhalb der Klasse unbalanciert macht. Auf jeden Fall macht sich da schon wieder Vorfreude breit, auch wenn Assetto Corsa inzwischen so viele Autos hat, dass ich gar nicht mehr dazu komme, alle, die mir gefallen, regelmäßig zu fahren. Aber es ist immer schön, die Wahl zu haben.




FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Ich spiele das Spiel eh nur ab und an, aber es stört mich trotzdem, da ich einige der Fahrzeuge gerne mal ausprobiert hätte.



Ein Teil der Fahrzeuge wird kostenlos sein, aber nicht alle. Lizenzen sind teuer und Assetto Corsa ist aktuell Kunos einziges Spiel. Wie, außer mit DLCs, sollten sie sonst die Weiterentwicklung des Spiels finanzieren. Davon abgesehen bin ich der Meinung, dass die DLCs von Kunos eigentlich noch viel zu billig sind, für die Qualität, die da geliefert wird. DLCs zu anderen Sims sind da in der Regel ne ganze Ecke teurer.


----------



## onlygaming (12. Februar 2017)

Kann den Post von Neawoulf nur unterschreiben im Vergleich zu EA&Co ist Kunos echt billig, grade das Dream Pack 1 wäre mir auch 15€ wert gewesen.
Bis auf das Porsche Pack 3 und das Red Pack habe ich alle DLC´s und bereue keines davon gekauft zu haben, aber ein besserer Multiplayer wäre mal was schönes, z.B  wie bei Project CARS das man einfach Lobbys erstellen kann etc.


----------



## T'PAU (12. Februar 2017)

@FrozenEYZ Dann ist das Konzept von Raceroom wohl eher dein Ding. Da hast du den gesamten Content auf den Rechner und kannst Autos ausprobieren die du noch nicht besitzt. Finde ich auch 'ne elegante Lösung eigentlich. 
@onlygaming Das mit den erstellbaren Lobbys ist in Arbeit und dürfte wohl recht bald kommen.

Ein paar Making-of-Screens der Schottland-Strecke:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onlygaming (14. Februar 2017)

Okay da bin ich ja beruhigt 
Was mir beim neuen Audi S1 Quattro direkt aufgefallen ist, ist die "fehlende" Handbremse, ist das normal? 
Weil sonst ist der Wagen echt Bombe aber die fehlende Handbremse macht den Wagen für Enge Kurse einfach nutzlos


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Februar 2017)

Und pünktlich dazu geht mir bei Testfahrten auf nem Onlineserver das Kupplungspedal kaputt  Ist zum Glück nur ne gebrochene Feder, werde morgen mal schauen, ob ich bei Obi Ersatz finde. Aber der erste Eindruck von Auto und Strecke ist schonmal sehr gut. Vor allem der Sound von dem Ding ist einfach nur brachial gut, nicht nur für Assetto Corsa Verhältnisse. Vielleicht das am besten klingende Auto in Assetto Corsa bisher.




onlygaming schrieb:


> Okay da bin ich ja beruhigt
> Was mir beim neuen Audi S1 Quattro direkt aufgefallen ist, ist die "fehlende" Handbremse, ist das normal?
> Weil sonst ist der Wagen echt Bombe aber die fehlende Handbremse macht den Wagen für Enge Kurse einfach nutzlos



Ist mir auch aufgefallen, scheint so aber wohl korrekt zu sein aufgrund dessen, wie der Allrad-Antrieb bei dem Auto funktioniert. Die Hinterachse lässt sich da wohl separat nicht entkuppeln, daher würde die Handbremse automatisch immer beide Achsen sperren. Was mich da allerdings gewundert hat, ist dass der Wagen trotzdem nen Handbremshebel hat. Evtl. aus dem Serienauto übernommen oder tatsächlich nur zum parken? Ich bin mir nicht sicher.


----------



## onlygaming (14. Februar 2017)

Das habe ich mir nämlich auch gedacht, weil grade so enge Rallys würden damit einfach total Bock machen aber auch so ist es ein toller Wagen. Habe gelesen dieses Jahr kommt auch noch der M6 GT3. Stimmt das? Würde dann ja eigentlich so ziemlich jedes GT3 Auto dabei sein...... Die Nordschleife wartet schon


----------



## Dedde (14. Februar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab auch direkt im forum nach der handbremse gefragt xD schade... trotzdem spaß ohne ende damit


----------



## HyperBeast (15. Februar 2017)

Getriebe:
"    I'm really enjoying the Quattro E2 except for the fact that it should have a 6-speed gearbox instead of a 5-speed gearbox we have now... Oh well, it looks and sounds great anyway.

Only the ones with the PDK shifter had 6-speed 'boxes, plus one car that had the PDK but was refitted with a 6-speed manual later on. "

Handbremse:
"what about the audis handbrake?"

  Aristotelis from the Kunos forum:
    "No handbrake at all. Central diff can't open when handbrake is pulled, so even if you can put a hydraulic handbrake, strong enough, then it would lock all 4 wheels... so no handbrake. Scandinavian flick is your friend."

Assetto Corsa Updated, Audi & Highlands Released | Page 2 | RaceDepartment

Also soundtechnisch sehr geil, visuell dank Oculus Rift immer wieder ein Traum. Gleich mal Qualifying samt Rennen gefahren und mit 10 Sekunden Vorsprung gewonnen. Sehr geil wenn man nach der 3. von 6. Runden schon Leute überrundet und diese dann noch versuchen mir mit Vollgas ins Auto zu fahren.... 
Dank Oculus Rift kann man die Apex Punkte einfach viel schneller erfassen und treffen und auch im Infight mit den Need for Speed Fahrern ein angenehmer Vorteil.

V10 Reifen für alle Autos muss ich heute mal antesten. Ich glaube auch ich bin noch nicht die lange Version der neuen Strecke gefahren. Konnte noch kurz den F599X Evo auf der Schottland Strecke antesten - gewaltig - fast in jeder Kurve im 5. Gang gewesen.

@OnlyGaming M6 wurde bestätigt, allerdings rechne ich erst im Sommer mit dem guten Stück, die werden wohl erstmal am British Pack arbeiten sowie an dem Legendary Ferrari Pack zum Jubiläum


----------



## T'PAU (15. Februar 2017)

Wem die penetrante Nvidia/Sparco-Werbung bei Highlands auf die Nerven geht, für den gibt's schon die erste Billboard-Mod vom User Sascha Guenther. Noch nicht perfekt, aber kommt bestimmt noch mehr, insbesondere von Joshkerrr, der ja schon fast alle anderen Kunos-Strecken _umplakatiert_ hat.


----------



## HyperBeast (19. Februar 2017)

Mal eine kurze Frage, seitdem letzten Update kam ja auch der Befehl FF_SKIP_STEPS , zudem werden mit den meisten Updates ja die Einstellungen zurück gesetzt. Folgendes Problem beim Thrustmaster T500RS, wenn das Auto normalen Grip hat, habe ich beim Lenkeinschlag einen sehr starken ForceFeedback Widerstand, wenn das Auto Grip verliert, wird dieser Widerstand deutlich schwächer. Nette Funktion will ich nur nicht nutzen, hatte das ForceFeedback immer sehr leicht gewählt, hatte damit alle Informationen bekommen und konnte feiner das Auto durch die Kurven zirkeln, seitdem der Lenkwiderstand so hoch, habe ich Probleme meine Apex Puntke richtig zu treffen.

Thrustmaster Windows Setting:
Stärke 60%
Konstant: 100
Periodisch: 100
Federung: 0
Dämpfung: 12

Ingame: Stärke 75
MinForce:2
alle anderen Effekte aus
ENABLE_GYRO=1
Enchanced_Understeer=0
DAMPER_MIN_LEVEL=0.0

Wurde hier wieder irgendeine neue Spielerei angestellt ? Hatte mit FFB Clip sonst bei ca 70-85% ForceFeedback keine Probleme. Ist mir gerade mit dem Ferrari 488 und der Corvette C7R in der GT3 Klasse aufgefallen. FF_SKIP_STEPS auf 4 hat das ganze etwas gemindert, der Grundeffekt ist erhalten.


----------



## Andregee (19. Februar 2017)

Der Effekt war schon immer vorhanden und ist physikalisch basiert, in seiner Ausprägung jedoch von der Radgeometrie abhängig also von Fahrzeug zu Fahrzeug verschieden. Du kannst nur die min Forces erhöhen dann sinkt die Kraft nicht unter dieses Niveau 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## T'PAU (5. März 2017)

Der bekannte Strecken-Modder LilSki hat wieder zugeschlagen mit 'ner scratch-made Strecke namens New Jersey Motorsports Park: Lightning.
Sieht sehr interessant aus, besonders auch für langsamere Fahrzeuge.
Vielleicht kommt auch noch irgendwann die längere _Thunderbolt_-Version der Strecke. 

Hier mal ein Video (nicht von mir ).


----------



## onlygaming (11. März 2017)

Echt schöne Strecke, muss mir mal laden  
Hoffe das bald noch der M6 GT3 kommt (Als BMW Fan unverzichtbar^^) um damit das Feld aufzumischen


----------



## T'PAU (12. März 2017)

Wer schon immer mal mit Gegenverkehr auf Highlands rumcruisen wollte, für den gibt's jetzt die Traffic-Mod.
Macht echt tierisch Laune 'nen Auto zu überholen und dabei auf den Gegenverkehr zu achten! Funktioniert als Quickrace das Ganze, Schaden und Tyre-Blankets muss aus sein. Die KI richtet auch so genug Schaden an. 
Hat 'ne Weile gebraucht, bis ich rausfand, wie die KI die Richtung wechselt (die englische Beschreibung dazu hab ich nicht ganz verstanden). Tipp: Am Ortseingang und an der Boxen-Einfahrt aufpassen, KI kreuzt den Weg! 
Möglichst langsame und schnellere Fahrzeuge mischen und 23 Gegner einstellen, dann überholt die KI auch mal... was aber auch bös ins Auge gehen kann:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Noch ein paar Impressionen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HyperBeast (13. März 2017)

Letztens mal aus den Augenwinkel gelesen aber jetzt muss ich das tatsächlich mal antesten. ^^


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (19. März 2017)

Hat hier jemand Assetto Corsa und ne Occulus Rift ?

Wie ist das so von der Immersion her??


----------



## Neawoulf (19. März 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Assetto Corsa und ne Occulus Rift ?
> 
> Wie ist das so von der Immersion her??



Rein subjektive Meinung:

Das beste Spiel, das ich mit der Oculus Rift gespielt habe und eines der Genres, die am meisten von VR profitieren. Ich bin nun kein Vielzocker, aber zu ca. 80% spiele ich Rennspiele und von meinen ca. 750 Stunden in Assetto Corsa hab ich weniger als 20 Stunden ohne VR-Headset gespielt. Genügend Performance vorausgesetzt (GTX 1070 und 'n übertakteter 2500k in meinem Fall) und die richtigen Einstellungen gefunden gibt es für mich wenig an Spielen, was mehr Spaß macht.

Rein von den Spielmechaniken her gibt es inzwischen auch eigentlich nichts mehr, was nicht vernünftig funktioniert. Lediglich das Replay-UI funktioniert nicht richtig (kann sein, dass es inzwischen gefixt wurde, hab's länger nicht probiert). Alles andere funktioniert prima und mit ein wenig Supersampling (hab 1,6fache Auflösung eingestellt und nutze 2x MSAA) ist auch die Weitsicht kein Problem. Kleine Details gehen da zwar schon ein wenig unter und das Bild wirkt nicht so scharf, wie auf nem 1080p Bildschirm, aber die Fähigkeit, Entfernungen, Geschwindigkeit und Größenverhältnisse völlig natürlich einzuschätzen und sich dabei uneingeschränkt umgucken zu können, machen das mehr als wett.


----------



## HyperBeast (20. März 2017)

Core i7-5820K@ 4,20Ghz mit einer GTX 1080@2025Mhz und Natural Weather Mod mit Oculus PP Filter (bringen mal glatte 15fps) läuft bei Pixel Per Display 2.0 Hohen Details Spiegelungen Aus butterweich. Eine der Hauptgründe auch bei iRacing für die Oculus Rift ist das mittendrin Gefühl. Wenn man den KTM X Bow nebensich sieht, wie das ganze Fahrwerk arbeitet einfach nur atemberaubend. Zudem fährt man deutlich schneller man trifft die Apex Punkte konstanter und hat im Innenfight immense Vorteile. Sollte man zumindest mal probiert haben und mind. 1-2 Wochen reinfuchsen.

Fps zwischen 60-90 bei 30 Mitspielern


----------



## iKimi22 (20. März 2017)

HyperBeast schrieb:


> Core i7-5820K@ 4,20Ghz mit einer GTX 1080@2025Mhz und Natural Weather Mod mit Oculus PP Filter (bringen mal glatte 15fps)



Erstaunlich das so ein Filter soviele FPS bringt?!
Teste ich auch mal bei der DK2.
Könntest du netterweise einen Link zum Oculus PP Filter hier teilen?

HTC One M7


----------



## Neawoulf (20. März 2017)

iKimi22 schrieb:


> Erstaunlich das so ein Filter soviele FPS bringt?!
> Teste ich auch mal bei der DK2.
> Könntest du netterweise einen Link zum Oculus PP Filter hier teilen?



Ich denke mal, diese Mod ist gemeint: Natural Graphics Mod | RaceDepartment

Dort gibt es verschiedene Post Process Filter, einen unter anderem speziell für VR-Headsets.

Am meisten fps bringt es allerdings, wenn man das Post Processing komplett abschaltet. Sieht dann zwar nicht mehr ganz so schön aus, aber durch modifizierte Wetterdateien (gibt diverse Mods dafür) sieht es trotzdem noch sehr gut aus. Einziger echter Nachteil ist es, dass einige Beleuchtungselemente auf dem Dashboard und Bremsleuchten nicht mehr richtig angezeigt werden, wenn das Post Processing komplett aus ist.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (21. März 2017)

Sieht gut aus der verlinkte Mod... !

Ich hab den Ingame PP-Filter auf ich glaub "Blue Steel" heißt das gestellt... sieht finde ich etwas realistischer aus, original ist doch etwas gelblich.


----------



## stoepsel (22. März 2017)

this is the changelog for now.. as you know stuff might get added/removed on the finish line:


1.13
- New Porsche 911 RSR 2017 for Porsche Pack 3
- New Mazda MX-5 Miata NA
- New Mazda 787B: mod skins made for the original 787B mod will need to be updated using the new template


- Added OpenVR/Vive support (beta)
- Fixed Mazda MX-5 ND setup ride height false indication
- Fixed Alfa Romeo Giulietta QV gearbox damage
- Adjusted Lotus 72D and Ferrari 312T tyre compound wear and heat ranges
- Fixed Flag rendering for VR
- Fixed colour balance for emissive items (lights+digital) when Post Processing is turned off
- Added downshift protection alert (can be disabled through the launcher options)
- All GT2/GTE cars default to Medium tyres now (also for AI)
- Fixed broken rendering when OCULUS mode is selected but no Oculus is actually connected
- Added Pitstop arrows to DirectInput Dpad: bind to the wheel dPad: can be overidden by controls.ini [ADVANCED]DPAD_INDEX_OVERRIDE=0
- Added Pitstop quickmenu + Setup pitstop strategy: this can be custumized and disabled by system/cfg/pitstop.ini [SETTINGS]USE_MOUSE_PITSTOP=0
- Updated Fanatec library to support new wheel bases.
- Fixed possible CPU warning when player gets retired.
- Multiplayer features:
- Added reversed grid races: the race session will be restarted in reversed grid order based on the standings of the previous race. Players disqualified in the first race will start from the back of the grid in the second race, regardless of their position being within the reversed grid range.
- Added locked entry list in pickup mode: same as in booking mode, only players already included in the entry list can join the server (password not needed).
- Added car Steam ID sharing in entry list: each car in the entry list can feature multiple GUIDs. Players can share that car (one at once). The name inserted in the entry list is used as driver name.
- Fixed server result log not displaying invalid laps.
- Fixed end-of-race session status for lapped players in lap races.
- Added Mandatory Pit: a pit window can be added to the race session. As a design choice, players need to stop at their pit box within the pit window to have a valid pit stop. Players with pit boxes further down the pitlane need to take this into account before deciding on their strategy. Players may make additional pit stops before and after the pit window, but only making a mandatory stop in the indicated pit window will validate their race. Server admins must decide on a pit window that allows all players, regardless of their pit box position, to comfortably make a pit stop under normal racing conditions.
- Updated Shared Memory


Fazit: ansoluter Hammer für Uns Ligafahrer und Langstreckeneventfuzis 


Edit:

It's the 1st step to a more complete driver swap functionality: right now setup will not be shared (can be solved using server fixed setup system), the new player will have a brand new car and mandatory pit will not work (yet).


In order to have a more detailed system lot of time needs to be spent and structures need to be redone. Hopefully we will be able to add it without braking everything, but no promises here.

Wisst ihr bescheid...


----------



## HyperBeast (22. März 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus der verlinkte Mod... !
> 
> Ich hab den Ingame PP-Filter auf ich glaub "Blue Steel" heißt das gestellt... sieht finde ich etwas realistischer aus, original ist doch etwas gelblich.



Unzip to the root of your AC install folder, run JSGME and activate Natural Weather and optionally Ben Lee + WagnumPI Clouds, 


then select the Natural_Mod PP filter in game. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Set saturation to 100% in graphics options and exposure is set to 100% (Page Up/Page down when on the track).


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (23. März 2017)

Was ist denn das "Shared Memory" von dem ich immer lese genau?


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (29. März 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das "Shared Memory" von dem ich immer lese genau?


Es werden bestimmte Daten (Telemetrie und sonstige Infos) in den Speicher geschrieben, und darauf können dann Apps und 3rd-Party-Tools zugreifen.
Also damit man Sachen wie Rundenzeiten, Positionen, Fahrzeug-Telemetrie, etc. auslesen kann, um sie in Apps nutzen zu können. Ist praktisch die API. Also eine Schnittstelle. (Programmierschnittstelle – Wikipedia)


----------



## T'PAU (6. April 2017)

Kleiner Nachtrag zum 1. April:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RnAQr3pQpQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




und Herr Aristotelis hat ein interessantes Tutorial-Video veröffentlicht:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kj9Y_qdxoZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (12. April 2017)

T'PAU schrieb:


> und Herr Aristotelis hat ein interessantes Tutorial-Video veröffentlicht ....


Und hier ein weiterer Teil des Tutorial.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vOlPuWrFKE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. April 2017)

Gute Sache mit den Tutorials. Ich fänds auch gut, wenn die irgendwann ins Spiel integriert werden als ne Art Trainingsprogramm für neue Fahrer. Und da wäre es vor allem auch schön, wenn er noch ein Video dazu macht, wie man sich im Rennen anderen gegenüber verhält in Sachen Überholen, Platz lassen, nicht Divebomben, Überrunden usw. Wird sicher nicht jeder sehen und sich auch nicht jeder dran halten, der es sieht, aber je mehr, desto besser.


----------



## HyperBeast (12. April 2017)

Das wäre mal ein Anfang, letztens Nürburgring 911 GT3 RSR Rennen mit Grad A und B. Natürlich auch hier die ersten Runden nur Chaos, keine Rücksicht, kein frühzeitiges Bremsen einfach draufhalten..... Gab sogar einzelne Fahrer die wurden nach den ersten zwei Kurven sofort gekickt, möchte gar nicht wissen, wie oft man dafür andere Fahrzeuge berühren muss.


----------



## msdd63 (17. April 2017)

Eine Frage zur Oculus Rift. Da ich mir eine Oculus zulegen will interessiert mich wie Eure Erfahrungen in Sachen Übelkeit sind. Ich weis ja nicht in wieweit sich die Immersion auswirkt. Also ob mir ähnlich übel werden könnte wie in einem echten Rennfahrzeug.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. April 2017)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Eine Frage zur Oculus Rift. Da ich mir eine Oculus zulegen will interessiert mich wie Eure Erfahrungen in Sachen Übelkeit sind. Ich weis ja nicht in wieweit sich die Immersion auswirkt. Also ob mir ähnlich übel werden könnte wie in einem echten Rennfahrzeug.



Damit hab ich schon lange keine Probleme mehr. Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen: Ich hab schon mit dem Rift DK1 angefangen, zu Anfang hatte ich damit schon ein wenig Probleme. Aber nach ein bis zwei Wochen waren die weg und kamen seitdem nie wieder. Mit dem DK2 und der aktuellen Rift CV1 war das nie ein Thema bei mir.

Falls dir übel werden sollte (könnte anfangs so sein) ist das aber eine andere Übelkeit, als in einem echten Rennwagen. Im echten Rennwagen kommt das durch den ständigen Wechsel der G-Kräfte und Rotation, mit nem VR Headset gibt es die nicht. Da ist das eher vergleichbar mit Übelkeit beim Fliegen oder auf nem Schiff, wenn man nicht am Fenster sitzt. Die gesehene und die gefühlte Bewegung stimmen nicht überein. Daran kann man (die meisten zumindest) sich aber recht schnell gewöhnen.


----------



## msdd63 (17. April 2017)

Danke. Ich bin gespannt wie es bei mir sein wird.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. April 2017)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Danke. Ich bin gespannt wie es bei mir sein wird.



Achte nur darauf, dass du direkt aufhörst, sobald du das Gefühl hast, dass dir schlecht wird. Es bringt nichts, wenn du dich bis zur Übelkeit hin quälst. Das macht keinen Spaß und dauert auch noch länger. Fang besser mit sehr kurzen Sessions an und du wirst sehen, dass die Zeit, bis dir übel wird, immer länger wird und du immer heftiger rum-vr-en kannst.


----------



## msdd63 (18. April 2017)

Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## T'PAU (5. Mai 2017)

Vom tollen Stadtkurs _LuccaRing - Circuito dei Baluardi_ gibt es nun die Version 1.0!
Neue Texturen, Modelle, Gebäude und allerlei mehr. 
Leider ist der lang erwartete Innenstadt-Bereich noch nicht fertig, was doch ziemlich genial werden dürfte!

Standardmässig ist die Strecke in der SD-Version mit nicht ganz so hoch auflösenden Texturen zum Download. Gegen einen kleinen Obolus gibt's die HD-Variante, die aber wohl 'ne Menge Grafikpower braucht.
Die Standard-Version sieht aber auch schon hübsch aus.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (5. Mai 2017)

Targa Florio wäre cool


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Mai 2017)

Vor ein paar Stunden wurden neue Infos zum nächsten DLC veröffentlicht: Das Ding wird "Ready to Race" heißen und folgende Fahrzeuge beinhalten:

- Audi R8 LMS 2016
- Audi R18 e-tron quattro
- Audi TT Cup 2016
- Audi TT RS VLN
- Lotus 3-Eleven
- Maserati MC12 GT1
- McLaren 570S
- McLaren P1 GTR
- Toyota Celica ST185 Turbo
- Toyota TS040 Hybrid

Zur Abwechslung also mal wieder mehr Renn- als Straßenautos, was viele sicherlich feiern werden. Wie üblich kommt auch ein neuer Patch dazu, der unter anderem folgende Änderungen bringt:

- Windberechnung hinzugefügt
- KI Aggression kann eingestellt werden
- Größere Unterschiede bei KI-Rundenzeiten für spannendere Rennen
- Verschiedene KI Varianten für Flügeleinstellungen
- Neue KI-Berechnungen zur Erkennung von Untersteuern und für Downshifts
- Verbesserte Downshift Protection
- Aktualisierte Steam Statistik Erkennung um Achievements zu synchronisieren (was auch immer damit gemeint ist)

Erscheinen soll das ganze wohl am 18. Mai. Weitere Infos zu den Autos und zum Update folgen in den nächsten Tagen.

Quelle mit Screenshots: Assetto Corsa - Introducing "Ready To Race", our all-new... | Facebook


----------



## mr.4EvEr (13. Mai 2017)

Wie Geil ist das denn. 
Endlich bekommt der Porsche 919 Hybrid Konkurrenz. Hoffentlich wird dann mehr LMP1 gefahren. Ich finde die Hybrid Raketen jedenfalls richtig geil.
Auf den R8 2016 freue ich mich auch extrem. Der alte LMS Ultra war an sich ein schönes Fahrzeug, aber im Vergleich zu den schnellsten GT3 chancenlos.
Der Maserati MC12 GT1 ist sicherlich auch ein mächtiges Geschoss und gleichzeitig eines meiner Lieblingsfahrzeuge aus meiner Kindheit.
Auf den P1 GTR bin ich auch sehr gespannt. Mal sehen wie der sich im Vergleich zum FXX-K schlägt.


----------



## Andregee (13. Mai 2017)

Da die Fahrzeuge auf unterschiedlichen Baujahren basieren, passen die Lmp nicht wirklich zusammen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mr.4EvEr (13. Mai 2017)

Nicht unbedingt. Der TS040 könnte aus der gleichen Saison wie der 919 Hybrid 2015 sein.
Der R18 eTron ist aber definitiv etwas älter. Das müsste das 2014er Modell sein.


----------



## iKimi22 (14. Mai 2017)

Toyota und Audi sind von 2014 und dann haben wir 2015/2016er 919.
Von der Speed real waren Toyota 2014 unschlagbar, schade das wir den 2015er 919 haben.
Wäre sonst perfekt gewesen.
Muss man anders balancen, wenn man alle 3 für Rennen brauch.

HTC One M7 Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Mai 2017)

Diese (bis auf die GT3-Klasse) unausbalancierten Rennklassen sind auch irgendwie eine der größten Schwächen, was Onlineracing angeht, in Assetto Corsa. Wäre schön, wenn das alles ein bisschen besser aufeinander abgestimmt wäre. Zum reinen Fahren ist Assetto Corsa super, die Cup-Klassen und die GT3-Klasse sind online auch definitiv spaßig. Aber bei anderen Rennklassen wird es dann doch schwierig. Gruppe C aus völlig unterschiedlichen Jahren, LMPs aus unterschiedlichen Jahren. Die meisten Autos haben einfach keine gleichwertige Konkurrenz. Wäre schön, wenn es pro Rennklasse wenigstens zwei oder drei verschiedene Autos gäb, die für ein faires Rennen geeignet sind.


----------



## T'PAU (19. Mai 2017)

Die haben ja wieder allerlei reingepackt ins Update V1.14.1! 
Ach ja, geht nicht so richtig aus dem Changelog (1.14) hervor, aber die Autos sind natürlich DLC. 

Ich pack das Changelog mal in 'nen Spoiler, sonst wird's zu lang hier:



Spoiler



1.14.1
- Minor graphical fixes on newly released cars
- Fixed missing electronic tab
- Removed focused car label from chase camera
- Fixed opponent nation and skin on few special events
- Tweaked conditions on some special events
- Fixed R2R DLC UI previews for not owners
- Fixed AcServerManager for package creation when DLCs are not owned
- Fixed AI false start in Drag race
- Added relative wind direction indicator to Realtime App
- Added Push 2 Pass Hint on splash screen
- Added semislicks street legal tyres on the Lotus 3-Eleven after popular request
- driver position adjusted in Audi TT RS VLN

1.14
- New autosaved replay options and UI added to launcher main theme
- New Audi TT Cup
- New Audi TT RS (VLN)
- New Audi R8 GT3 2016
- New Audi R18 LMP1 2014
- New Lotus 3-Eleven (race)
- New McLaren 570S
- New McLaren P1 GTR
- New Maserati MC12 GT1
- New Toyota Celica ST185 Group A
- New Toyota TS040 Hybrid 2014
- Mandatory pitstop window is now related to pit entry timing (replacing old system)
- Pitstop animation enabled with oculus or STAY_IN_CAR enabled (system/cfg/pitstop.ini)
- Added Position set digital script
- Added ballast and restrictor option offline for championships and multiplayer. Work in Progress for offline quick race and race weekend UI
- Added wind algorithm
- If controller is keyboard then Pitstop app is replaced by mouse pitstop
- Mouse pitstop with Mouse Steering enabled is now working correctly
- Tweaked backfire flash flames in many cars
- Realtime app: qualify/practice colors are based on leaderboard position, race color on current position
- Added DIGITAL_PANEL script to display current position and P2P on car's external panels (Audi TT Cup)
- Added FUEL_PERC script to show fuel quantity as percentage (McLaren 570S)
- Fixed broken UI interaction due to session switching when pitstop was not finished
- Fixed rare automatic pitstop activation at car spawning in the pit
- Fixed deadzone for gamepads
- Fixed Tyre App thermal value for exploded tyres
- Minimum for automatic reset tyre on track is now 2
- Fixed flag rendering in VR with PP off (again, hopefully for real this time)
- Fixed Achievements from unlocking when car is blackflagged
- Pitstop app: new tyre pressure can only differ from the current one by 4psi (because of minimal height rule)
- Added Push To Pass system (Audi TT Cup), P2P amount depends on grid position, enabled in Practice and Race sessions only
- Added physics option for different fuel weight/density (optional section in car.ini [FUEL_EXT] KG_PER_LITER=value)
- Adjusted Lotus 98T tyre wear
- Fixed old pitstop UI from allowing more fuel when setup is fixed
- Added Black Flag description
- Added Online time of day multiplier (x1 to x10)
- Added track animated starting lights
- Added blink feature to RPM SERIES script (updated all relevant cars)
- Added acServerManager 1.14.0
	- Added Time multiplier
	- Added Wind
	- Added Restrictor (BoP)
- Fixed BoP server message to client
- Fixed bug on client fixed setup 2nd reloading
- Added resolution string on splash screen
- Added "safe mode" initialization when first DX11 init fails, it will try again with desktop resolution and AA/Fullscreen off
- Added AI Aggression selection
- More AI differences within a single lap to generate more battles
- Added AI wing setup variations
- Added new Random camera mode algorithm
- Fixed driver model visibility bug in Random camera mode
- Removed AI slowdown hack for cars with spool differentials
- Improved Downshift Protection algorithm
- Fixed AI giving away green light by flooring gas 500ms in advance
- New AI algorithms for understeer detection and downshifting
- Fixed Car Engineering app sometimes reporting wrong total and sprung weights
- Added Fuel x Time on Setup Fuel tab and pitapp 
- Added best splits at the end of the race on leaderboard timetable
- Tweaked leaderboard to show player name/position even if that player has disconnected
- Updated Steam statistic reader to synchronize steam achievement
- Added "virtual desktops" functionality to in-game GUI (cyclable through ctrl+u key combination)
- Fixed session synchronization issue when session switches while a new player is joining
- AI is now using kers
- Fixed Nissan Skyline R34 having downshift protection when it should not
- Added "variation" slider for AI. It will randomize the AI level in the range selected.
- Fixed Nissan GT3 texture map on lod B
- Added player's nation flag support (not valid flag will be rendered as AC logo)
- Added new Driver Label GUI (customizable in \system\cfg\name_displayer.ini)
- Added nation flags on leaderboard GUI
- Tweaked opponents list to include nationality
- Update special events to include nationality
- Added Mandatory Pit warning message at the start of the race
- Added minisectors to overlay leaderboard and performance delta app, this can be disabled through [Documents]/Assetto Corsa/cfg/gameplay.ini
- Some template updates to existing content
- Porsche 911 RSR 2017 template added
- Templates added for Lotus 3-Eleven, Audi TT Cup, Audi TT VLN, McLaren 570S, Mclaren P1 GTR, Toyota Celica ST185, Maserati MC12 GT1, 
- Minor graphical updates on the Porsche 911 GT3 Cup and Lotus Exige V6 Cup
- Digital display script tweaks across the board
- Fixed a bug on Nissan GTR GT3 LOD B
- Minor livery fix on Glickenhoue SGC003
- Python new functions:
		getWindSpeed
		getWindDirection
		getDriverNationCode(CAR_ID)
		getCarSkin(CAR_ID)
- Added deactivation on lateral G on McLaren P1 and P1 Gtr (optional [DEACTIVATION] LIMIT_G=[x] in drs.ini)
- Porsche 911 RSR 2017 official WEC liveries added


Bin mal gespannt, was die neuen Wind-Algorithmen bringen. Höchstgeschwindigkeit, Spritverbrauch... mal schauen.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Mai 2017)

Bin noch gar nicht dazu gekommen, die neuen Autos und die neuen Features ausführlich zu testen, aber ein erster Blick drauf macht schon mal nen guten Eindruck. Vor allem die KI scheint in Sachen Überholfreudigkeit einen guten Sprung nach Vorne gemacht zu haben. Die Autos, die ich getestet habe, machen auch nen guten Eindruck. Besonders überrascht bin ich vom Lotus 3-Eleven, der 'n echtes Biest zu sein scheint vom ersten Eindruck her. Der McLaren 570S gefällt mir auch richtig gut. Deutlich besser, als der ältere, von den Leistungsdaten her aber sehr ähnliche MP4-12C. Das Gas lässt sich, trotz Turbo, sehr schön dosieren, Lenkung fühlt sich auch gut an.  Auch der TT RS macht richtig Spaß. Erstaunlich, was mit Frontantrieb alles möglich ist. Den Rest muss ich noch probefahren.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (20. Mai 2017)

Kann ich die Wagen in AC wenigstens auch antesten vor dem Kauf oder geht das nicht?


----------



## T'PAU (20. Mai 2017)

Nope. Das haben die bei _Raceroom_ besser gelöst imho.

Immerhin sind die Ordner der Autos schon angelegt, aber (fast) leer.


----------



## Birdy84 (21. Mai 2017)

Funktioniert bei euch die Option Supersampling im OpenVR Menü? Selbst nach Neustart des Spiels funktioniert es nicht wie eingestellt.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Mai 2017)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei euch die Option Supersampling im OpenVR Menü? Selbst nach Neustart des Spiels funktioniert es nicht wie eingestellt.



Evtl. wird das von den SteamVR Einstellungen überschrieben. Bei SteamVR (das von OpenVR genutzt wird) kannst du es unter "SteamVR" ---> "Einstellungen" --- runterscrollen und "Supersampling" selbst ändern. Die Einstellungen gelten dann allerdings für alle Spiele, die SteamVR/OpenVR nutzen.


----------



## Birdy84 (21. Mai 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Evtl. wird das von den SteamVR Einstellungen überschrieben. Bei SteamVR (das von OpenVR genutzt wird) kannst du es unter "SteamVR" ---> "Einstellungen" --- runterscrollen und "Supersampling" selbst ändern. Die Einstellungen gelten dann allerdings für alle Spiele, die SteamVR/OpenVR nutzen.


Irgendetwas hat mit SteamVR nicht gestimmt, hatte auch zu schlechte Performance. Nach Neustart von SteamVR funktioniert nun SSAA wieder.


----------



## Dedde (28. Mai 2017)

warum wurde eig der alfa romeo dtm gepatched? der hatte doch ursprünglich mal allrad antrieb und man konnte sogar einstellen das zb 40% an die vorderachse gehen, all das ist nun weg und man hat deutlich schlupf. gibts da ne info zu?


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Mai 2017)

Dedde schrieb:


> warum wurde eig der alfa romeo dtm gepatched? der hatte doch ursprünglich mal allrad antrieb und man konnte sogar einstellen das zb 40% an die vorderachse gehen, all das ist nun weg und man hat deutlich schlupf. gibts da ne info zu?



Der hat immer noch Allradantrieb, aber es ist wohl die Option weggefallen, die Kraftverteilung zu ändern. Übersteuern unter Gas kommt halt dadurch, dass hinten mehr Leistung abgegeben wird, als vorne. Ansonsten gäb es wohl recht böses Untersteuern bei dem Auto. Vergleich mal den Alfa DTM und den BMW oder Mercedes DTM auf ner Strecke mit langsamen Kurven, z. B. Magione, und beschleunige da mal mit niedriger Geschwindigkeit aus der Kurve heraus. Du wirst merken, dass du mit dem Alfa wesentlich weniger gegenlenken musst und der Wagen sich unter Gas dabei spürbar gerade zieht, aber auch über die Vorderachse weiter nach Außen getragen wird. Beim M3 dagegen muss man wesentlich stärker und schneller gegenlenken und ggf. auch Gas wegnehmen, um das Heck beim Übersteuern aus ner langsamen Kurve heraus wieder einzufangen.


----------



## Dedde (29. Mai 2017)

ja das stimmt soweit. aber beim start merkt man iwie nix von allrad. der legt nen schwarzen hin wie der m3 oder 190er. bei der calibra mod spürt man sofort 4wd
trotzdem wunderschönes auto



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onlygaming (11. Juli 2017)

Die Assetto Corsa Ferrari Abstimmung hat ein Ende. Gewonnen hat bei der Abstimmung der aktuelle Einsatzwagen der Scuderia in der Formel 1. Der SF-70H
Habe für den F2007 gestimmt, wusste nicht mal das der SF70H dabei war 

Für mich als F1 Fan und Scuderia Ferrari Fan natürlich ein sehr schöner Wagen, hätte den F430 Scuderia aber auch gefeiert.


----------



## ak1504 (11. Juli 2017)

Das erste Pack das ich mir nich holen werde ^^


----------



## IJOJOI (11. Juli 2017)

Nervt mich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich, dass es der 2017er geworden ist. 
Noch ein Wagen, der in keine Klasse passt


----------



## onlygaming (11. Juli 2017)

Gut das stimmt, aber ein GT3 hätte es m.M nach auch nicht sein müssen, da gibt es ja massig 
Ist halt ein Wagen den man mal so ab und zu zu fahren. Für was hättet ihr denn gestimmt?


----------



## HordyH (11. Juli 2017)

Ich hab den 488 gewählt,
War ein gt3 zur Auswahl ?


----------



## rolli (11. Juli 2017)

Ich hab für den 1984er Testarossa gestimmt.
Ist ja immerhin auf Platz 4 gelandet.
Dieser Wagen hat mich als Kind schon fasziniert.

Mit F1 kann ich absolut nix anfangen, brauch ich nicht, tut mir leid.


----------



## T'PAU (11. Juli 2017)

rolli schrieb:


> Mit F1 kann ich absolut nix anfangen, brauch ich nicht, tut mir leid.


Muss dir nicht leid tun. 
Aktuelle F1-Boliden sind mir, mit dem ganzen DRS, KERS usw. und den völlig überladenen Lenkrädern, viel zu kompliziert!
Die 2013 und 2016 (?) Ferraris hab ich nur mal ein paar Runden just for fun gefahren.
Mit dem Lotus 98T war ich schon länger unterwegs. 

OT: erstmal muss ich demnächst mal wieder Steam mit den Games auf meinen neuen Win10 () PC einrichten und testen.
Mein _alter_ aus der Sig. ist mir genau an dem Tag kaputt gegangen (zu 99% das MoBo.), wo Internet/Telefon von O2 auf VDSL/VoIP umgestellt werden sollte!  
Durfte ich die Fritzbox erstmal mit dem Galaxy Tablet einrichten... )


----------



## DARPA (12. Juli 2017)

rolli schrieb:


> Mit F1 kann ich absolut nix anfangen, brauch ich nicht, tut mir leid.



Kann ich gut nachvollziehen.

Aber kannst ja mal den MP4/4 testen. Das war noch F1 für Männers


----------



## onlygaming (13. Juli 2017)

HordyH schrieb:


> Ich hab den 488 gewählt,
> War ein gt3 zur Auswahl ?



Jaein, war ein 488 GTE, hab mich verlesen 

Zu der aktuellen F1, was mich stört ist dieses ERS System, das während der Fahrt zu verwalten, ist ein Krampf, man hat unzählige Einstellungen über den Out/Input der Energie etc....


----------



## msdd63 (17. Juli 2017)

Ich habe mir gestern die ACFL 2017 Mod gekauft.  Bin auch zufrieden, aber die Torro Rosso haben den Skin des Jaguar. Wie bekomme ich den Original Skin?


----------



## T'PAU (17. Juli 2017)

Auf Racedepartment hab ich Torro Rosso Skins für die Mod gefunden. Wie akurat der Skin ist kann ich nicht sagen, die Farbe rot sieht irgendwie unnatürlich grell aus.


----------



## msdd63 (18. Juli 2017)

Den Skin hatte ich auch gefunden. Habe mich dann aber für den Toro Rosso STR 12 - ACFL 2017 | RaceDepartment  entschieden. Da ist der Lack nicht so stumpf und die Startnummern stehen am Auto.  Und die Helme von Kvyat und Sainz sind dabei.


----------



## onlygaming (18. Juli 2017)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Den Skin hatte ich auch gefunden. Habe mich dann aber für den Toro Rosso STR 12 - ACFL 2017 | RaceDepartment  entschieden. Da ist der Lack nicht so stumpf und die Startnummern stehen am Auto.  Und die Helme von Kvyat und Sainz sind dabei.



Ist das im Hintergrund eigentlich die Köln Messe?  

Lass mich raten, mann kann die ACFL nur mit PayPal zahlen?


----------



## msdd63 (18. Juli 2017)

Ich habe mit PayPal bezahlt und weiß jetzt gar nicht ob es noch eine andere Bezahlmöglichkeit gibt.


----------



## rolli (18. Juli 2017)

Es heißt übrigens "Toro Rosso", also "Red Bull" auf Italienisch.


----------



## onlygaming (18. Juli 2017)

Okay, denn sonst würde ich mir den Mod auch mal angucken, wenn der gut ist (was er augenscheinlich ist). Habe aber halt leider kein PayPal und müsste dafür dann wieder Bekannte ranziehen


----------



## msdd63 (18. Juli 2017)

Warum legst du dir kein PayPal Konto zu?
Die Mod ist seht gut.


----------



## onlygaming (18. Juli 2017)

Brauche ich eigentlich nie / selten , zudem fehlt mir Alterstechnisch noch ein ganz kleines Stück


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Juli 2017)

Vom 2017er Formel 1 Auto bin ich auch nicht wirklich begeistert. Ist sicher ein interessantes Auto, aber sowas fahre ich einfach nicht gerne. Ich hätte eher auf etwas gehofft, das eine bereits bestehende Klasse ergänzt, der Porsche 917k z. B. hätte prima Konkurrenz gebrauchen können oder der Maserati MC12 GT1. Ich kann verstehen, dass die Leute gierig nach den Fahrleistungen eines modernen Formel 1 Autos sind, aber hätte es auch schön gefunden, wenn sich so mancher mal gefragt hätte, womit sie wirklich mehr Zeit verbracht hätten.

Aber vielleicht irre ich mich, vielleicht wird das Ding ja tatsächlich viel gefahren werden. Ich freue mich aber definitiv mehr auf andere Autos in dem Paket, z. B. 250 GTO, 330 P4, 312/67 oder den 812 Superfast. 288 GTO (fand das Auto nie wirklich schön, auch wenn's unbestreitbar ein Klassiker ist ... wenn auch nicht so sehr, wie der Nachfolger, der F40) und F2004 reizen mich eher weniger.


----------



## onlygaming (19. Juli 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Vom 2017er Formel 1 Auto bin ich auch nicht wirklich begeistert. Ist sicher ein interessantes Auto, aber sowas fahre ich einfach nicht gerne. Ich hätte eher auf etwas gehofft, das eine bereits bestehende Klasse ergänzt, der Porsche 917k z. B. hätte prima Konkurrenz gebrauchen können oder der Maserati MC12 GT1. Ich kann verstehen, dass die Leute gierig nach den Fahrleistungen eines modernen Formel 1 Autos sind, aber hätte es auch schön gefunden, wenn sich so mancher mal gefragt hätte, womit sie wirklich mehr Zeit verbracht hätten.
> 
> Aber vielleicht irre ich mich, vielleicht wird das Ding ja tatsächlich viel gefahren werden. Ich freue mich aber definitiv mehr auf andere Autos in dem Paket, z. B. 250 GTO, 330 P4, 312/67 oder den 812 Superfast. 288 GTO (fand das Auto nie wirklich schön, auch wenn's unbestreitbar ein Klassiker ist ... wenn auch nicht so sehr, wie der Nachfolger, der F40) und F2004 reizen mich eher weniger.


Ist halt Geschmackssache, wie in der Politik, die Masse macht's..... Freue mich schon tierisch drauf, auch wenn es akutell für Ferrari in der F1 nicht sooo gut aussieht, die sollen den Karren Mal weiterentwickeln (ich weiß das das sehr komplex ist^^) und die Pokale wieder nach Maranello holen 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## msdd63 (23. Juli 2017)

Ich habe bei ASR Formula 6,00 Euro gespendet um alle Fahrzeuge downloaden zu können. Nach dem bezahlen per PayPal soll man ein Passwort bekommen um die Autos downloaden zu können. Ich habe aber kein Passwort bekommen. Kann mir jemand sagen was da schief läuft.


----------



## onlygaming (7. August 2017)

Hm, das ist schon seltsam, hast du schon die Entwickler angeschrieben? 

Weiß jemand wann das Ferrari Pack kommt?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (17. August 2017)

Ich hab mal etwas mit Assetto Corsa rumgespielt, bzw mit dem Content Manager Showroom .







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dwayn_E (18. August 2017)

Spielt ihr das game eigentlich mit controller oder lenkrad?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (18. August 2017)

Lenkrad natürlich, mit Controller ist das ja praktisch unspielbar :p.


----------



## Dwayn_E (18. August 2017)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Lenkrad natürlich, mit Controller ist das ja praktisch unspielbar :p.



welchem


----------



## onlygaming (18. August 2017)

Dwayn_E schrieb:


> Spielt ihr das game eigentlich mit controller oder lenkrad?


Lenkrad, in meinem Fall dem G27 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## MezZo_Mix (18. August 2017)

Dwayn_E schrieb:


> welchem



Ich nutze das G920.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (18. August 2017)

Ich hatte früher ein Driving Force GT und bin vor 2 Jahren auf ein Fanatec CSR (etwas schwächer als die guten Thrustmaster) und Clubsport Pedale V2 umgestiegen.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. August 2017)

Im Moment mit meinem alten Driving Force Pro, allerdings mit Fanatec CSR Elite Pedalen und nem Thrustmaster Shifter. Eigentlich sollte hier noch ein T300 RS Lenkrad klemmen, aber die sind ein wenig ... unhaltbar ... daher warte ich gerade auf konkretere News zu den kommenden Fanatec Direct Drive (Lenkrad direkt mit Elektromotor verbunden für extreme Präzision) Lenkrädern. Je nach Preis werde ich mir dann entweder eins davon gönnen, oder (falls zu teuer) eine CSL Elite Wheelbase. Die Clubsport Wheelbase finde ich eher uninteressant, da für mich zu teuer für eine nicht Direct Drive Wheelbase. Daher visiere ich das (motortechnisch) schwächste Direct Drive Lenkrad an. Wäre schön, wenn es dann so eine Wheelbase für vielleicht 750 Euro oder sogar weniger geben würde. Aber zu den Preisen ist ja leider noch nichts bekannt, außer, dass die ein Stück über der Clubsport-Reihe (549 Euro für die Wheelbase) beginnen werden.


----------



## Orth (18. August 2017)

Ich hab ein Thrustmaster T150RS als "Anfängerlenkrad" genommen.
Bin damit, wenn auch ohne Vergleich, recht zu frieden.
Schiele aber schon etwas auf das T500RS, vielleicht auch dann mit Shifter.


----------



## Andregee (18. August 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Im Moment mit meinem alten Driving Force Pro, allerdings mit Fanatec CSR Elite Pedalen und nem Thrustmaster Shifter. Eigentlich sollte hier noch ein T300 RS Lenkrad klemmen, aber die sind ein wenig ... unhaltbar ... daher warte ich gerade auf konkretere News zu den kommenden Fanatec Direct Drive (Lenkrad direkt mit Elektromotor verbunden für extreme Präzision) Lenkrädern. Je nach Preis werde ich mir dann entweder eins davon gönnen, oder (falls zu teuer) eine CSL Elite Wheelbase. Die Clubsport Wheelbase finde ich eher uninteressant, da für mich zu teuer für eine nicht Direct Drive Wheelbase. Daher visiere ich das (motortechnisch) schwächste Direct Drive Lenkrad an. Wäre schön, wenn es dann so eine Wheelbase für vielleicht 750 Euro oder sogar weniger geben würde. Aber zu den Preisen ist ja leider noch nichts bekannt, außer, dass die ein Stück über der Clubsport-Reihe (549 Euro für die Wheelbase) beginnen werden.


Ich würde eher auf 999 als Einstieg tippen für das Dd Wheel 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## msdd63 (18. August 2017)

Ich fahre mit dem Logitech G27


----------



## Neawoulf (18. August 2017)

Andregee schrieb:


> Ich würde eher auf 999 als Einstieg tippen für das Dd Wheel



Mit Lenkrad und Pedalen wäre es evtl. noch ok (wobei ich Pedale schon habe). Aber nur für die Wheelbase allein wäre ich nicht bereit, so viel Geld auzugeben. Aber Fanatec will ja ohnehin verschieden starke Direct Drive Wheelbases anbieten, vielleicht ist da ja eine dabei, die irgendwo zwischen Clubsport v2.5 und der 1.000 Grenze liegt. Quasi als Einsteigergerät in den Direct Drive Sektor (bietet ja sonst auch keiner an). Ansonsten wird es bei mir halt nur eine CSL Elite Wheelbase.


----------



## Andregee (19. August 2017)

Da die V2 lang bei 749 lag, glaube ich kaum das eine Dd base im gleichen Rahmen liegen wird aber zu wünschen wäre es. Stellt dann nur die Frage nach der Kraft. 10-12Nm locken mich nicht, das reicht eine Woche als Aufstieg und dann ruft man wieder nach mehr. 15 bis 20 dürfen es durchaus werden 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ak1504 (19. August 2017)

Ach Fanatec wird da schon richtige Männerpreise verlangen keine Sorge ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (19. August 2017)

Ich warte einfach mal ab, wie sich die Preise entwickeln. Ich brauche definitiv kein 20+ Nm Monster, das würde hier würde mir hier vermutlich auch das Möbiliar ausreißen (und vielleicht die Arme), da ich keinen Platz für einen richtigen Rennsitz mit stabiler Lenkradhalterung usw. habe. Hab hier ne einigermaßen schwere Holzplatte, aber die will ich halt auch nicht überfordern und alles zum vibrieren bringen, wenn ich über die Kerbs bretter.


----------



## Scalon (19. August 2017)

ich fahre mit Pad und bin erstaunt wie "gut" es doch manchmal klappt, aber ein Lenkrad ist definitv empfehlenswert (auch wenn ich momentan nicht bereit bin mir nur für AC und evtl ETS2 ein Lenkrad zu kaufen)


----------



## msdd63 (21. August 2017)

Ich habe auch mal gedacht das sich AC mit Pad spielen lässt. Aber da ich mir schnell ein G27 gekauft habe und damit auf Lenkrad umgestiegen bin kann ich mir nichts anderes mehr zum fahren vorstellen. Aber wer nicht so intensiv Race Sims spielt kommt eben mit Pad aus.


----------



## DARPA (22. August 2017)

Klar kann man Race Sims auch mit Pad fahren und damit klar kommen, aber es geht ja um die Immersion. Und Autos haben üblicherweise nunmal ein Steuerrad


----------



## msdd63 (6. September 2017)

Die Gegnerstärke steht auf 83% und ich fahre mit über 6 Sekunden Rückstand auf dem letzten Platz? Was soll das den.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (6. September 2017)

Bist du schon ans Lenkrad gewöhnt? Also kannst du deine Zeiten mit einem Lenkrad knacken?

Als ich frisch auf Lenkrad umgestiegen bin, konnte ich meine Zeiten gar nicht fahren. Ich musste erstmal mit dem Lenkrad in Übung kommen.


----------



## msdd63 (6. September 2017)

Ich fahre schon sehr lange mit Lenkrad.


----------



## VollgasPilot (6. September 2017)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Die Gegnerstärke steht auf 83% und ich fahre mit über 6 Sekunden Rückstand auf dem letzten Platz? Was soll das den.



Schalt mal in den zweiten Gang vielleicht


----------



## msdd63 (6. September 2017)

Das sollte ich mal versuchen.


----------



## HordyH (6. September 2017)

Stell doch mal ein Video rein von ein paar runden, da kann man evtl Fehler erkennen.


----------



## msdd63 (8. September 2017)

Ich bin mit 88% KI gefahren. Im ersten Training über eine Sekunde Rückstand. Im Qualifying mit einer halben Sekunde auf die Pole Platz 2. Im Rennen duelliere ich mich die ersten Runden mit dem führenden Ferrari und gewinne dann mit 13 Sekunden Vorsprung. Abenteuerlich. Im Video eine Trainingsrunde. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fnxQGcXGmmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Chemenu (8. September 2017)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit 88% KI gefahren. Im ersten Training über eine Sekunde Rückstand. Im Qualifying mit einer halben Sekunde auf die Pole Platz 2. Im Rennen duelliere ich mich die ersten Runden mit dem führenden Ferrari und gewinne dann mit 13 Sekunden Vorsprung. Abenteuerlich. Im Video eine Trainingsrunde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf die Schnelle:


Reifentemperatur zu niedrig bzw. nicht optimal
In den Lesmo Kurven nutzt Du nicht die gesamte Streckenbreite aus und lässt bestimmt eine halbe Sekunde liegen, wenn nicht mehr.
Parabolica geht auch noch etwas mehr Schwung in die Kurve rein und dann weiter raus tragen lassen. Da gehen auch nochmal 2 Zehntel.


----------



## msdd63 (9. September 2017)

Ich weiß das die Reifentemperatur zu niedrig ist, aber ich bekomme einfach keine Temperatur in die Reifen. Nur in die, die am meisten belastet werden. Ich bremse lieber früher um gut aus den Kurven zu beschleunigen. Aber bei den Lesmo Kurven ist man verdammt schnell im Kies. Deshalb bin ich dort eher vorsichtiger und lasse daher wohl etwas Zeit liegen. In der Parabolica trägt es einen schnell mal zu weit raus. Monza sieht gar nicht tricky aus. Aber die ist eine meiner Lieblingsstrecken.  Und danke für die Tipps.


----------



## VollgasPilot (10. September 2017)

Fährst du mit Standard-Wageneinstellungen?

Sieht schon gut aus, aber gerade am Kurveneingang etwas mehr die ganze Streckenbreite nutzen, also ausholen, und mit etwas mehr Speed bis zum Kurvenscheitelpunkt reinfahren bzw. reinrutschen lassen. Da sehe ich noch Potential.


----------



## Chemenu (10. September 2017)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich weiß das die Reifentemperatur zu niedrig ist, aber ich bekomme einfach keine Temperatur in die Reifen. Nur in die, die am meisten belastet werden. Ich bremse lieber früher um gut aus den Kurven zu beschleunigen. Aber bei den Lesmo Kurven ist man verdammt schnell im Kies. Deshalb bin ich dort eher vorsichtiger und lasse daher wohl etwas Zeit liegen. In der Parabolica trägt es einen schnell mal zu weit raus. Monza sieht gar nicht tricky aus. Aber die ist eine meiner Lieblingsstrecken.  Und danke für die Tipps.



Hier mal meine Runde zum Vergleich:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F9iicA_l2gM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da müsste noch wesentlich mehr Zeit brach liegen, ich hab mich aber nicht mit dem Setup beschäftigt. Ausserdem liegt mir der Audi nicht so gut, der untersteuert mir immer zu viel.


----------



## msdd63 (10. September 2017)

Ich fahre mit Standard Setup. Ich habe mich mit Setups noch nicht befasst da ich meistens Mod Autos und Strecken teste und da kommt es nicht auf die Zeit an. Aber ab und zu ist mir mal nach einem Rennen. Den R8 fahre ich schon immer am liebsten. Jetzt fahre ich aber den 911 RSR 2017 am liebsten.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. September 2017)

Der BMW Z4 GT3 soll sich auch ziemlich gut fahren. Der Porsche ist natürlich auch ein guter, ich für meinen Teil stehe total auf den BMW M4 GT2.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. September 2017)

Kunos hat heute einen ersten Trailer zum kommenden Ferrari 70th Anniversary Celebration Pack veröffentlicht:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F8lEVRz1lug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein Releasedatum gibt es auch: Den 19. September, also in genau einer Woche.

Für die, die es noch nicht wissen, liste ich nochmal alle Fahrzeuge auf, die in dem DLC enthalten sein werden:

- 1962 Ferrari 250 GTO
- 1967 Ferrari 330 P4
- 1967 Ferrari 312/67
- 1984 Ferrari 288 GTO
- 2004 Ferrari F2004
- 2017 Ferrari 812 Superfast
- 2017 Ferrari SF70H

Mehr Infos gibt es hier: Ferrari 70th Anniversary Celebration Pack - Assetto Corsa

Vor allem freue ich mich hier auf die 60er Jahre Autos und den 812 Superfast. Die Formel 1 Wagen (ok, der F2004 wird sicherlich toll klingen) dagegen reizen mich fahrerisch irgendwie weniger. Vor allem der SF70H wird wohl eher ein Auto sein, dass ich mal kurz anteste um über die Leistung zu staunen, danach aber so schnell nicht wieder fahre, wie das auch schon beim SF15-T der Fall war. Irgendwie fehlt mir bei solchen Autos die Fahrdynamik. Da ist Grip ohne Ende vorhanden, aber sobald der weg ist, hat man praktisch keine Chance mehr, das Autos zu halten. Da sind mir Autos lieber, wo man mit dem Grip ein wenig spielen kann. Schade, dass ausgerechnet dieses Auto den Vote gewonnen hat. Zur Auswahl standen viele für mich sehr viel interessantere Autos. Dennoch freue ich mich auf den DLC, da mein Retro-Rennwagenherz gut gefüttert wird.


----------



## Andregee (13. September 2017)

Noch 999 weitere packs und dann haben wir abseits der Gt3 vielleicht endlich mal genug Fahrzeuge zusammen, aus denen man neben der Gt3 mal eine Serie zusammenstellen kann statt immer nur Single Hotlapping Content zu bekommen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. September 2017)

Das stimmt leider. Ich fahre öfters online GT3 auf öffentlichen Servern, aber da läuft es wie man sich denken kann nicht immer fair ab. Ich finde es halt schade das es von jeder Fahrzeug Sorte praktisch 2-3 Autos nur gibt. Ich wäre auch gerne bereit gut für DLC's zu zahlen wenn wir dafür z.B alle 2017er F1 Autos hätten. Von Mods halte ich nicht so viel da diese nicht immer korrekt übernommen werden. Ansonsten bin ich totaler AC Fa.


Hat vll jemand paar Seiten wo man sich für so GT3  Ligen anmelden kann, bei der man jetzt kein Vollprofi sein muss?


----------



## Neawoulf (13. September 2017)

Die Rennklassen sind tatsächlich noch so ein Problem. Wäre schön, wenn Kunos da ein wenig mehr drauf achten würde, evtl. auch mal spezielle GT4 oder TCR Pakete oder was auch immer für eine Rennserie als Content zu lizensieren. Einer der Gründe, warum Assetto Corsa bei mir die meisten Stunden von allen Sims hat, sind natürlich die Straßenwagen. Da freue ich mich auch immer wieder drüber, da es die in keiner anderen Sim in so einer hohen Qualität gibt. Aber der Nachteil ist halt, dass die DLC-Pakete meist sehr gemischt sind. Ein GT3 Auto, ein GT4 Auto, ein Auto aus den 60ern, ein Rennwagen aus den 90ern usw. Selbst innerhalb einer Klasse gibt es keinen einheitlichen Jahrgang und damit kein Balancing (z. B. Group C, LMP1, GT1).

Cupklassen, wie der 911 Cup, GT4 Clubsport, M235i Racing oder TT Cup machen aber trotzdem Spaß und sind auch prima für faire Rennen geeignet. Ich hoffe, es gibt bald mal ein paar News zum Laguna Seca DLC, wo evtl. dann für die eine oder andere Klasse noch was dazu kommt (hoffentlich auch aus dem passenden Jahr).

*edit*

Morgen gibt es bei Youtube übrigens nen Livestream, in dem Stefano Casillo, der leitende Programmierer von Kunos, den Ferrari 250 GTO vorstellen will:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4L3XMa5EAZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*edit* Stream ist leider abgesagt. Wird wahrscheinlich einen zum Release geben.


----------



## ak1504 (19. September 2017)

AC1 ist durch Ende des Jahres. Ich kauf nix mehr und warte auf Teil 2 denk ich.


"Just came back from Sim-Expo were we had a ~40 Minutes Interview with Marco.

Oh boy, where do I start...

- BMW M6 GT3 won't happen, so it's not a joke But there are ongoing negotiations with BMW which Marco didn't explain in detail
- Laguna Seca is laserscanned and is expected for the end of the year
- LS will be part of a Bonus Pack free of charge including cars like Maserati Quattroporte, Alfa Romeo Giulia QV, Alfa Romeo Stradale 33 and more (can't remember the rest right now)
- Audi TT Roadcar which was mentioned in last New Years Blog won't happen because they decided on the Cup Version which was included in RTR Pack
- While legal problems with LS were solved, track designer Simone Trevisiol was busy with other projects which Marco didn't explain further, so no clue if it's AC related.
- Kunos is currently in R&D phase (Research & Development) for the next project. Evaluating the options for a new graphics engine (in house or third party) and other stuff.
- Even if it will be a game located in space it will have Day/Night and rain 
- There are no plans to bring Fiorano, neither as track nor as showroom"


----------



## Neawoulf (19. September 2017)

Ich gehe auch mal davon aus, dass nach den Ferrari und Laguna Seca Packs nicht mehr großartig was an neuem Content und Features kommen wird. Kann ich aber mit leben. Ich werde mal abwarten, was die Neujahrs-Infos von Kunos so bringen. Vielleicht gibt's ja ne Ankündigung zu nem neuen Titel von Reiza. Wenn Kunos derzeit überlegt, was für eine Engine der nächste Titel haben wird, wird Assetto Corsa 2 (oder wie auch immer der Nachfolger heißen wird) wohl noch ein Weilchen brauchen. Daher werde ich mir auf jeden Fall auch noch die letzten Content Pakete gönnen. Und preislich kann man sich bei Kunos ja wirklich nicht beschweren. Wäre halt schön gewesen, wenn es noch mehr Pakete mit lasergescannten Strecken gegeben hätte. Aber es gibt ja zum Glück Mod Support.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (19. September 2017)

Gibts schon ein Changelog zum heutigen Patch?


----------



## IJOJOI (19. September 2017)

jop, bis auf die neuen Fahrzeuge aber nicht wirklich viel "Interessantes" 
Aber das ist zu erwarten, da sie ja auch schon am 2. Teil arbeiten.



> *1.15 Changelog
> - New Ferrari 250 GTO (Ferrari Anniversary Pack)
> - New Ferrari (288) GTO (Ferrari Anniversary Pack)
> - New Ferrari 312 F1-67 (Ferrari Anniversary Pack)
> ...


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (19. September 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbuw5u6TXlk

Auf den F2004 bin ich gespannt, weil der Sound ist einfach mega!


----------



## Jason1 (20. September 2017)

Hier mal eine geniale Mod über die ich mich sogar mehr freue als über den Offiziellen neuen AC Ferrarie 70th DLC .
Ein Modprojekt das es sich zu Aufgabe gemacht hat die Fahrzeuge aus dem ersten Need for Speed Teil nach Assetto Corsa zu bringen.: NFS Tournament Class A | RaceDepartment

Der Ferrarie 512TR (Testarossa) sowie der Lamborghini Diabolo sind schon fertig und sehen genial aus. Ich spiele AC in der VR mit meiner Oculus Rift und vor allem damit haut das richtig gut rein.
Qualitativ machen die beiden Autos es den gleichen hochwertigen Eindruck wie die Originalen Fahrzeuge und vom 3D Modell her ist es imo die beste Mod überhaupt. 

Hier auch mal ein Test/Fahrvideo dazu auf YT .:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f5Gvp1bvYz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oW6bdj2rENw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rolli (20. September 2017)

@BMWDriver2016
Du findest in deinem Assetto Corsa-Verzeichnis (...\steam\steamapps\assettocorsa) immer eine changelog.txt 

@Jason1
Interessantes Projekt.
Es heißt übrigens Ferrari ohne "e" am Ende und Lamborghini Diablo ohne "o" in der Mitte.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. September 2017)

Aus verschiedenen Quellen zusammengeklaubt hab ich ein paar Infos zum nächsten (und möglicherweise letzten?) DLC zu Assetto Corsa. *Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr*, da ich gerade keine Zeit habe, die einzelnen Quellen (Interviews mit Marco Massarutto bei der Simracing Expo und diverse Foreneinträge) nochmal durchzugehen. Ein Interview werde ich aber unten verlinken, das zumindest einige Infos bestätigt.

Das kostenlose Bonuspack wird eine Strecke und sechs Autos beinhalten:

- Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca (lasergescannt)
- Maserati Quattroporte
- Alfa Romeo Giulia QV
- Alfa Romeo Stradale 33
- Pagani Huayra BC (unbestätigt?)
- Lamborghini Huracan Performante (unbestätigt?)
- ein weiteres Fahrzeug, von dem ich entweder noch nicht gehört habe oder das aus meinem löchrigen Hirn gerutscht ist

Außerdem ist Kunos wohl gerade in der Phase, eine Engine für einen Nachfolgetitel zu finden. "Research and Development" hat er es genannt, glaube ich. Für weitere offizielle Infos werden wir wohl auf Neujahr warten müssen, wo Kunos sicher wieder traditionell die Pläne für's kommende Jahr bekannt geben wird.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=617BJ9DBJek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## msdd63 (27. September 2017)

Free Content, Future Development and Stefano Casillo Interview (Part 2) | RaceDepartment


----------



## HyperBeast (4. Oktober 2017)

Klingt doch schonmal sehr lecker, der M6 GT3 war ja auch noch bestätigt für 2017. Wird ja langsam richtig spannend in der SimRacing Community. Mal sehen wie weit sich Project Cars 2 noch entwickelt und vor allem wie gut dann GTR 3 wird. Da sollte man sich bei Assetto Corsa auch mal langsam entscheiden in welche Richtung man gehen möchte. Wäre zumindest schön, wenn man mehrere Rennserien komplettiert.


----------



## Andregee (4. Oktober 2017)

Der M6 wird nicht erscheinen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## huenni87 (4. Oktober 2017)

Andregee schrieb:


> Der M6 wird nicht erscheinen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Warum nicht?


----------



## Andregee (4. Oktober 2017)

Weil Kunos das gesagt hat. Man konzentriert sich nun auf Ac2 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. Oktober 2017)

Eher weil man sich wohl mit BMW in der "Wolle" hatte. Er gilt als verschoben auf unbestimmte Zeit oder gleich als gestrichen. Wenn man Racedepartment glauben kann.


----------



## stoepsel (5. Oktober 2017)

Mir egal, ob der M6 nu kommt, oder nich. Is eh nen Boot... # Sarkasmus #

Für AC2 is ja quasi Tag/Nacht und Wetter soweit bestätigt.
Wenn Sie die Physik und das FFB beibehalten/verbessern und den Sound noch'n Zacken realistischer gestalten, dann stehen den 24H Grüne Hölle doch nix mehr im Wege.
Paar aktuelle GT3/GT2 (is halt das Gängigste) noch, und Alles is fluffig.

PC2 is nach meinen Testläufwn erstmal wieder in die Ecke verbannt worden, weil einfach zu viele Bugs da rumkreuchen. Versaut mir echt jeden Spass...

GTR3 wird wohl auch noch ne gaaanze Weile dauern, so wie ich das vernommen habe?! Leider...

Also, ab ins RIG und Endurance mit AC und fähigen Gegnern/Foren genießen.


Tante Edith sagt gerade, dass Kunos doch bitte ne Engine für AC2 in Betracht ziehen sollte, wo man mit 60 oder 100 Autos auf einem Server fahren kann, ohne gleich nen NasaPC zu benötigen.


----------



## onlygaming (8. Oktober 2017)

stoepsel schrieb:


> Mir egal, ob der M6 nu kommt, oder nich. Is eh nen Boot... # Sarkasmus #



Passt doch vom Sound, von der Drehzahl hört der sich wie ein Diesel an xD

Aber der M6 GT3 ist auch in RL so leise, der geht mit anderen Fahrzeugen ala Huracan (bei dem fliegt eh alles weg^^)  AMG GT3 oder auch Bentley unter.


----------



## ak1504 (10. Oktober 2017)

stoepsel schrieb:


> Tante Edith sagt gerade, dass Kunos doch bitte ne Engine für AC2 in Betracht ziehen sollte, wo man mit 60 oder 100 Autos auf einem Server fahren kann, ohne gleich nen NasaPC zu benötigen.



Oder nen Pit Limiter um mal ganz kleine Brötchen zu backen...


----------



## VollgasPilot (17. Oktober 2017)

Habe mir Assetto Corsa mit allen DLCs gekönnt und kann nur sagen: Definitv das beste Rennspiel-Gesamtpaket derzeit am Markt. Was die Qualität und Detailgenauigkeit angeht einfach nur Klasse was diese Jungs da hervorgebracht haben!
Das komplette Spiel hat mich mit Steam-Keys nichtmal 60€ gekostet.


----------



## stoepsel (21. Oktober 2017)

Da biste aber wirklich günstig bei weggekommen... man man 

Kann Dir aber nur beipflichten - jeder Ausflug meinerseits, zu anderen Sims (iRacing, Automobilista oder PC2 - ich weiss, is keine Sim-) war für mich persönlich einfach keine alte Naive.
Für so wenig Kohle, solch hochwertigen Content zu genießen, ist anderweitig nicht zu gegen. 
Und so langsam sind die Online-Liga oder Langstreckenevents auch echt klasse.
PS: was will ich mit nem manuellen Pitlimiter, den ich vielleicht ein- keinmal im Rennen benötige!?
Sinnfreier Kram - nice to have, aber eben nicht notwendig, für mich.
Dann eher ne Kollisionsabfrage, zwischen den Autos, in der Boxengasse....


----------



## ak1504 (22. Oktober 2017)

Sinnfrei... Lol... Ja lieber Kollisionen in den Pits da die Deppen sich die Wagen und deinen gleich alle an Ort und Stelle zu klump fahren können...


----------



## stoepsel (24. Oktober 2017)

Also, ich bin eigentlich nur mit fähigen Leuten unterwegs...
Für Public is das allerdings wirklich nicht sehr gut, da stimme ich Dir zu, ak1504... 

Apropo fähig: Wir starten demnächst ne neue Serie mit 7 Rennsonntagen, im 2Wochen Rhythmus...

Wer fahren kann und fähig ist, kann da ja mal nachlesen... ACR OMS 2017/18 - Allgemeine Infos / Nennung (1/1) - ACR Forum - AssettoCorsa-Racing.de


----------



## onlygaming (25. Oktober 2017)

stoepsel schrieb:


> Also, ich bin eigentlich nur mit fähigen Leuten unterwegs...
> Für Public is das allerdings wirklich nicht sehr gut, da stimme ich Dir zu, ak1504...
> 
> Apropo fähig: Wir starten demnächst ne neue Serie mit 7 Rennsonntagen, im 2Wochen Rhythmus...
> ...



Hätte schon interesse, bin jedoch aktuell leider in einer rFactor Liga unterwegs, wenn die vorbei ist kann ich ja vielleicht nochmal reinschneien


----------



## T'PAU (29. Oktober 2017)

Bin grad etwas am verzweifeln, was Ingame-Aufnahmen von AC angeht.

Da ich Nvidias Shadowplay nicht mehr nutze (Experience komplett rausgeschmissen aus bestimmten Gründen) hab ich, eher durch Zufall, dieses _Game DVR_ von Windows 10 entdeckt.
Da 60fps und hohe Quali eingestellt und mit AC mal ein Testvideo gemacht. Wow, hatte noch nie solch rock-stable 60fps bei AC-Videos gehabt, schon geil und recht einfach im Handling! 

Tja, die Begeisterung währte leider nur kurz: Gestern wollte ich mal ein _richtiges_ AC-Video machen. Hab mich beim starten der Aufnahme (Win+Alt+R) schon gewundert, warum das blaue Aufnahme-Icon oben rechts von Game DVR nicht erschien, ebenso das DVR Menü (Win+G) nicht, das erscheint nur im AC-Menü.
Dann die Ernüchterung: AC lief wie immer stabil mit 60fps vsync (ganz selten mal streckenbedingt kurze Ausreisser, war das 23km Monstrum _Transfagarasan_ ), das entstandene Video hat aber nur irgendwas unregelmässig ruckelndes _um die_ 30fps, also mal ein bissel mehr (kurze Spitzen bis 47!), mal in den oberen Zwanzigern. Kann man ganz gut sehen, wenn man Fraps beim Video abspielen laufen lässt.
Alle folgenden AC-Tests (mal vsync ingame, mal über Nvidia-Treiber, mal ganz ohne) lieferten das gleiche schlechte Ergebnis.

Da AC ansonsten absolut problemlos läuft hab ich den Fehler natürlich erstmal  bei Game DVR vermutet, was sich (gottseidank ) nicht bestätigte, da ein Test mit Raceroom absolut fehlerfrei mit 60fps lief, inkl. des blauen Aufnahme-Icons und des DVR Menüs.

Langer Roman, kurzer Sinn: Benutzt hier jemand das Game DVR von Win10 für AC-Aufnahmen und kann über ähnliche Probleme berichten?

An AC hab ich nichts verändert, nichts in Inis usw. Einzig fürs obige Testvideo bin ich auf Spa gefahren, danach (ein paar Tage später) halt Transfagarasan.
Hab aber für die späteren Tests wieder Spa genommen, der Reproduzierbarkeit wegen. Im AC-Menü hab ich mich vergewissert, dass AC auch im Vollbild-Modus läuft. 

Hier noch VLC Codec-Infos in der Reihenfolge: Heiles AC-Video, ruckeliges AC-Video, heiles Raceroom-Video




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (29. Oktober 2017)

Keine Probleme hier.


----------



## msdd63 (29. Oktober 2017)

Ich benutze nur Experience zum aufnehmen und habe keine Probleme. Mich würde interessieren warum Experience raus geschmissen hast. Game DVR habe ich noch nie genutzt. Aber du hast mich neugierig gemacht. Ich werde das mal testen.


----------



## T'PAU (29. Oktober 2017)

Wegen dem ganzen "Nach-Hause-telefonier"-Quatsch und dem unnötigen Account-Gedöns. Seit ich Win10 benutze (ist mir bei 8.1 zumindest nicht aufgefallen) verursacht eine der Nvidia-Tasks einen ständigen, ununterbrochenen Datenverkehr auf der Leitung. Seit ich Experience runter hab (und ein paar Ergänzungen in der Datei "Hosts") ist Ruhe im Karton.
Jaja ich weiß, Win10 ist ja auch... aber das ist zu OT hier. 

Hab inzwischen nochmal in Steam 'nen Integritäts-Check von AC gemacht und auch mal in "Dokumente" den AC-Ordner testweise umbenannt, sodass dieser frisch neu angelegt wird... nichts! Kommt immer 'nen Ruckel-Video um die 30fps und ohne DVR Overlay bei raus. 
Da ich Videos jetzt auf meine alte 120GB SSD (wo früher Win8.1 drauf war) aufnehme, funktioniert das ganze auch ganz gut mit _Fraps_ in 60fps. Vorteil ist, dass ich dann mit meinem Lieblings-Schnittprogramm "Virtualdub" vorschneiden kann, Nachteil halt die extreme Rohvideo-Grösse! Da wird die SSD bald zu klein sein!

Hab sogar mal "OBS Studio" ausprobiert, aber damit kriege ich nur ingame-Audio, aber kein Video hin (entsprechend kleine Datei). Hab schon alle möglichen Tipps dazu ausprobiert, wie z.B. in der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung OBS der Grafikkarte zuordnen (gibt YTs dazu), aber diese Einstellmöglichkeit gibt's bei mir (und etlichen anderen) nicht.
Hmpf...


----------



## msdd63 (30. Oktober 2017)

Ok, das verstehe ich. Aber Experience braucht man doch für den Graka Treiber. 
Wie du erwähnt hast sind die Dateien mit Fraps gigantisch. Deshalb benutze ich Fraps nicht zum Aufnehmen.
OBS habe ich auch schon mal ausprobiert. Mir ging es wie Dir, Ton ja, Bild keins. Habe mich auch dumm und dämlich probiert. Nichts ging.
Wie gesagt, ich werde mal Game DVR ausprobieren. Habe es aber nicht im Startmenü gefunden.


----------



## onlygaming (30. Oktober 2017)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ok, das verstehe ich. Aber Experience braucht man doch für den Graka Treiber.



Meines Wissens nach kann man den Treiber auch einzeln herunterladen, ich hab Experience da updatet sich das auch immer schön von selber^^

NVIDIA Treiber Download


----------



## T'PAU (30. Oktober 2017)

Runterladen weiß ich nicht, ich lad immer das komplette Paket und wähle bei der Installation dann den Nvidia-Treiber (und Physx) aus. Hab gestern als letzte mögliche, aber höchst unwahrscheinliche, Fehlerquelle den Nvidia-Treiber neuinstalliert. Von 385.x auf 388.0.
Wie zu erwarten, hat das auch nichts gebracht.

Aber jetzt hab ich das Rätsel gelöst: AC darf nicht mit der Grafik-Option "Vollbild Rendering" laufen!
Nehme ich diesen Haken raus und bei "Vertikale Sync" rein (da Nvidia Vsync dann nicht greift), läuft die Aufnahme butterweich mit 60fps und das _Game DVR_ Menü und Aufnahme-Icon sind auch wieder zu sehen!
Da muss man erstmal drauf kommen. 
War eigentlich der Meinung diesen Punkt bei meinen Tests auch ausprobiert zu haben, aber wohl doch nicht.

Weiß sowieso nicht genau, wozu der Menü-Punkt "Vollbild-Rendering" bei AC gut sein soll. Ich seh da ingame absolut keinen Unterschied, ausser eben die vsync-Geschichte. 


edit:

@msdd63
_Game DVR_ ist auch in dem Sinne kein Programm (oder _Äpp_ wie es ja heutzutage bescheuerterweise heisst!)
Mach mal rechtsklick aufs Startmenü-Icon, dann "Einstellungen" und "Spielen". Da kannst du alles Relevante (Tastenbelegung, Speicher-Pfad, Qualität) einstellen.
Startest du irgendein Spiel (bisher probiert mit AC und Raceroom) erscheint irgendwann beim Ladevorgang kurz der blaue Hinweis aufs Game DVR Menü, ähnlich wie dieser Steam-Community Hinweis.


----------



## Scalon (7. Dezember 2017)

am 20. Dezember kommt ein neuer DLC/free Bonus Pack 3

"We  are incredibly proud to unveil Bonus Pack 3, coming as FREE content on  December 20th on Steam, then as soon as possible on PlayStation 4 and  Xbox One!
This new update will include seven amazing cars from  Alfa Romeo, Automobili Lamborghini, Maserati and Pagani Automobili, that  represent some of the excellence from the past and the present of our  industry, in terms of beauty, elegance, technology, performance and  heritage.
Today, we want to introduce the first of these cars...  The Alfa Romeo 33 Stradale, which is considered one of the most  beautiful cars ever created. Featuring a 2.0 L V8 engine, the Alfa Romeo  33 Stradale made its debut at the 1967 Turin Motorshow and can be yours  in Assetto Corsa on December 20 on Steam."
Assetto Corsa - We are incredibly proud to unveil Bonus... | Facebook

~Übersetzung:

Wir sind unglaublich stolz darauf, das Bonus Pack 3 zu enthüllen, das am 20. Dezember als KOSTENLOSE Inhalte auf Steam, dann so schnell wie möglich auf PlayStation 4 und Xbox One erscheinen wird!
Dieses neue Update wird sieben erstaunliche Autos von Alfa Romeo, Automobili Lamborghini, Maserati und Pagani Automobili enthalten, die einige der herausragenden Leistungen aus der Vergangenheit und der Gegenwart unserer Branche in Bezug auf Schönheit, Eleganz, Technologie, Leistung und Tradition repräsentieren.
Heute wollen wir das erste dieser Autos vorstellen.... Der Alfa Romeo 33 Stradale, der als eines der schönsten Autos aller Zeiten gilt. Mit einem 2,0 L V8-Motor, der Alfa Romeo 33 Stradale hat sein Debüt auf der Turin Motorshow 1967 und kann Ihnen in Assetto Corsa am 20. Dezember auf Steam sein.


----------



## KaterTom (7. Dezember 2017)

Gleich mit Übersetzung, danke!☺


----------



## onlygaming (7. Dezember 2017)

Sollte nicht Laguna Seca noch als "letztes" Free DLC kommen um dann mit AC 1 abzuschließen und sich komplett auf AC 2 konzentrieren?

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Sim Racing Button Boxen? Da mein G27 Shifter kaputt ist musste ich einen Logitech Driving Force Shifter kaufen und dieser hat die Knöpfe nicht mehr. 
Hab im Internet schon mal geguckt, man kann sich die ja auch selber bauen, bin was so Elektroarbeit mir löten etc. angeht absolut Planlos^^ Hab auch keinen Lötkolben. 

Diese Boxen sollen ganz gut sein:  NB5

Hat sich jemand schonmal sowas selber gebaut? Falls ja, sehr schwer? Kosten? Wenn er mag auch gerne Bilder, würde mich echt mal interessieren.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Dezember 2017)

Mit einem Arduino Leonardo sollte sich sowas recht einfach bauen lassen. Beliebige Schalter dazu kaufen und mit ein paar Zeilen Code auf Tastatureingaben mappen.


----------



## onlygaming (7. Dezember 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mit einem Arduino Leonardo sollte sich sowas recht einfach bauen lassen. Beliebige Schalter dazu kaufen und mit ein paar Zeilen Code auf Tastatureingaben mappen.



Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, das hört sich ja schonmal recht erfreulich an  

Knöpfe könnte ich ja dann bei DealeXtreme - Cool Gadgets at the Right Price - DX Free Shipping Worldwide kaufen oder? 
Falls jemand andere Seiten kennt immer her damit


----------



## Olstyle (8. Dezember 2017)

Bei Elektronik ist die Antwort immer Reichelt:
Drucktaster, Druckschalter bei reichelt elektronik


----------



## stoepsel (9. Dezember 2017)

Hab das zwar schon im Nvidia-Treiberthread gepostet, aber hier ist das bestimmt genauso wichtig...?!

Hatte bis vorhin noch den 388.43 oder so auf meinem Win7 System, incl. 980ti.
Auf anraten eines AssettoCorsa Kollegen, dann mal den alten 384.94 draufgehauen und festgestellt, dass ich mit den average FPS zwar gleich geblieben bin, jedoch die Min. und Max. FPS, gut 15 FPS höher sind. 
Freu...

Probiert es selbst aus... könnte was bringen...


----------



## Scalon (12. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe in meinem ursprünglichen Post die Info vergessen was alles kommt:

"This new update will include *seven *amazing cars from *Alfa Romeo*,  *Automobili Lamborghini*, *Maserati *and *Pagani Automobili*, that represent  some of the excellence from the past and the present of our industry, in  terms of beauty, elegance, technology, performance and heritage."

außerdem wurde heute wieder ein neues Auto vorgestellt:

*Pagani Huayra BC*
Assetto Corsa - Get ready to drive and experience the...


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Dezember 2017)

Im AC Forum wurde auch ein siebtes Auto für den kommenden DLC angekündigt: Der Maserati Alfieri Concept mit V8 Motor und Heckantrieb. Das Serienauto soll drei verschiedene V6 Motoren bekommen und Allradantrieb für alle bis auf die am schwächsten motorisierte Variante. Aber wie gesagt: Wir bekommen den V8 aus dem Concept Car 

Quelle: Assetto Corsa support forum


----------



## ak1504 (19. Dezember 2017)

Bonus Pack 3 Dev Stream auf Laguna Seca...


Twitch


----------



## Scalon (19. Dezember 2017)

gibt es eine Zusammenfassung vom Gezeigten/Gesagten? Möchte nicht unbedingt mir alle 2h anschauen


----------



## T'PAU (19. Dezember 2017)

Der sieht so hammermässig geil aus! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z0gT5hUV1P4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## onlygaming (19. Dezember 2017)

Ja das ist der erste Alfa den ich mega nice finde. Aber der Ferrari Motor trägt schon einen großen Teil dazu bei


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Dezember 2017)

Es ist da  Bonus Pack 3 ist irgendwann heute Nachmittag erschienen und bringt sieben neue Autos und Laguna Seca als neue lasergescannte Strecke.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SzMeMGfN-kY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Inhalt des Bonus Pack 3:
- Alfa Romeo Tipo 33 Stradale
- Alfa Romeo Giulia QV
- Lamborghini Huracan Performante
- Lamborghini Sesto Elemento
- Maserati Alfieri Concept
- Maserati Quattroporte
- Pagani Huayra BC
- Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca


Patchnotes zu Version 1.16
- New Alfa Romeo tipo 33 Stradale
- New Alfa Romeo Giulia Quadrifoglio 
- New Lamborghini Huracán Performante
- New Lamborghini Sesto Elemento
- New Maserati Alfieri
- New Maserati Quattroporte GTS
- New Pagani Huayra BC
- New Laguna Seca Circuit
- Corrected Porsche 908LH Fuel consumption
- Corrected Pagani Huayra front splitter aero position
- Added steering wheel alert on race start.
- Potential workaround for launcher losing input focus after session ends; reported after Windows 10 Fall Creators Update.
- Templates added for Bonus Pack cars
- Various minor updates to digitial instruments in older content
- Various minor graphical fixes in older content


Erster Eindruck: Der Tipo 33 Stradale macht einfach nur tierisch Spaß, die beiden Lambos (mit Trofeo Reifen) und der Pagani auch. Bei den beiden Maseratis bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher und auch die Giulia QV fühlt sich doch ein bisschen schwerfällig an. Mag aber einfach daran liegen, dass ich damit direkt nach dem Tipo 33 Stradale gefahren bin, was einfach mal ein komplett anderes Auto ist. Die anderen bin ich auch jeweils nur maximal 15 Minuten gefahren, daher kann ich natürlich nur nen kurzen Ersteindruck schildern.


----------



## onlygaming (20. Dezember 2017)

Der Alfa tipo 33 macht wirklich extrem viel Spaß, leicht wie eine Fliege, 230 PS, schöner Saugmotor, der bockt mit H Shifter so richtig 
Das die Giulia QV schwerfällig ist kann ich bestätigen, aber das die ein H Shifter ist hat mich Überrascht und feier ich sehr. 

Die Strecke.... was soll man dazu groß sagen? Halt eine von Kunos Lasergescannte Strecke mit entsprechender Qualität. also gibts es nichts dran zu meckern


----------



## stoepsel (21. Dezember 2017)

Die Kunos-Laguna Seca macht echt nen richtig sauberen Eindruck.
Optisch der Hammer und topografisch total der Burner. 
In der Korkenzieher, denkste echt, du fällst blind in ein Loch, aber Grip is vorhanden.


----------



## onlygaming (21. Dezember 2017)

stoepsel schrieb:


> Die Kunos-Laguna Seca macht echt nen richtig sauberen Eindruck.
> Optisch der Hammer und topografisch total der Burner.
> In der Korkenzieher, denkste echt, du fällst blind in ein Loch, aber Grip is vorhanden.


Beim Korkenzieher fahre ich meistens zu " grade" durch und fahre zu weit rechts durch^^

Ihr müsst die Strecke Mal rückwärts fahren mit einem schnellen Wagen wie einem Huracan Performante o.Ä. Beim Korkenzieher hat man mega schiss abzuheben 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## T'PAU (27. Dezember 2017)

>> hust << 

---------------------

Wer zu Weihnachten ein wenig Geld geschenkt bekommen hat, kann ja *15€* davon ins neue RSS GT Pack investieren.
Insgesamt sechs Fahrzeuge, wovon aber erstmal nur drei released wurden. Die anderen kommen in den "ersten Monaten" 2018.
Aus lizenrechtlichen Gründen haben die Vehikel natürlich wieder Phantasie-Namen wie Ferruccio, Tornado oder Vortex, aber man erkennt wohl, welche _echten_ Autos gemeint sind. 

Ersten Videos nach, scheinen die Karren sehr gut zu sein. Ob es einem das Geld wert ist, muss jeder selbst entscheiden.

----------------------

Für Laguna Seca gibt's bei RD ein neues Kamera-Set, welches wohl den Original TV-Kameras recht nahe kommen soll.


----------



## onlygaming (29. Dezember 2017)

Habe mal eine Wunschliste für AC 2 gemacht (Habe mein Steam Fazit erstellt daher kam diese zustande) 

Meine Wunschliste für Assetto Corsa 2 wären: 

-Weiterhin gute Modbarkeit wie in AC 1, es gibt so viele Mods das ist einfach nicht mehr feierlich (im positiven Sinne) xD 

-Tag und Nacht Zyklus (Die akutelle Engine kann anscheinend nicht mehr hergeben daher kann man nur Tagsüber (ca. 7:00-18:00) fahren.

-Wettersystem mit Regen, Sturm etc. Sehr schön wäre wie in Project CARS 2 ein Live Track System wo das Gefälle auf der Strecke die Pfützenbildung und Verlauf des Wassers beeinflusst oder so Sachen wie bei nachlassendem Regen das sich die Ideallinie abtrocknet und man dies auch sieht während es daneben noch nass und rutschig ist.

-Grafikupdate Die Grafik ist nicht schlecht allesdings sieht man AC das Alter an, ein Update auf Konkurrenten wie Forza 7 oder Project CARS 2 wäre ganz nett, aber auch viel Arbeit. 

-Early Acess wäre auch wieder ganz schön, dann kann man den gesamten Fortschritt mitverfolgen und ggf. Bugs schneller ausmerzen.

-Karriere Modus, ein echter Karriere Modus ala Project CARS 2 oder ähnlichem sollte es schon sein, denn der akutelle "Karriere" Modus hat nicht wirklich viel zu bieten.

Denkt daran es ist eine von mir persönlich Erstellte Wunschliste, so Sachen wie Grafik ist natürlich relativ unwichtig aber wie gesagt.... eine Wunschliste


----------



## ak1504 (29. Dezember 2017)

Werd nix mehr in AC1 investieren. Die einzigste Mod die mich wirklich interessiert hätte wurde leider nie fertig. Home


----------



## onlygaming (29. Dezember 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Werd nix mehr in AC1 investieren. Die einzigste Mod die mich wirklich interessiert hätte wurde leider nie fertig. Home



Die sieht in der Tat interessant aus, denke aber das AC noch eine lange Zukunft hat, vielleicht nicht so krass wie bei rF1 aber das Potenzial ist da.


----------



## Scalon (30. Dezember 2017)

eigentlich wollte ich auch kein Geld mehr reinstecken, aber momentan bin ich ncoh überlegen mir den Red-Pack DLC zu kaufen. Einmal wegen der Strecke und andererseits um die Entwickler zu unterstützen


----------



## msdd63 (30. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe mir das Car Pack gekauft. Bin noch nicht gefahren, aber RSS liefert Top Arbeit!


----------



## T'PAU (30. Dezember 2017)

Witzig an den Karren (oder ist's nur die Viper?) finde ich den zusätzlichen Eintrag im Setup-Menü, "Lights" (oder so ähnlich), wo man Nebelscheinwerfer ein- und ausschalten kann und Abdeckungen dafür und für die Hauptscheinwerfer setzen kann! 
Ist in dem von mir verlinkten Viper-Video von Abgefahren zu sehen.

Edit:
@Scalon
Ich würde *jetzt* zuschlagen. Gerade sind die Packs 50-75% off bei Steam! 3,99€ für's Red Pack inkl. Red Bull Ring, da würd ich nicht lange zögern.


----------



## onlygaming (31. Dezember 2017)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Witzig an den Karren (oder ist's nur die Viper?) finde ich den zusätzlichen Eintrag im Setup-Menü, "Lights" (oder so ähnlich), wo man Nebelscheinwerfer ein- und ausschalten kann und Abdeckungen dafür und für die Hauptscheinwerfer setzen kann!
> Ist in dem von mir verlinkten Viper-Video von Abgefahren zu sehen.
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Danke für den Tipp  Ich habe bereits alle DLC´s habe daher leider keinen Nutzen mehr xD 
Ich finde alle DLC´s haben Ihre Daseinsberechtigung  und sind ihr Geld wert.


----------



## Scalon (31. Dezember 2017)

Das Redpack habe ich mir inzwischen gekauft und bin positiv vom Ring überrascht, sehr detailliert und doch nicht so eintönig zu fahren wie ich anfngs gedacht habe.


----------



## onlygaming (31. Dezember 2017)

Scalon schrieb:


> Das Redpack habe ich mir inzwischen gekauft und bin positiv vom Ring überrascht, sehr detailliert und doch nicht so eintönig zu fahren wie ich anfngs gedacht habe.



Obwohl der Red Bull Ring so kurz ist (In der F1 sind 1:07er Zeiten im Rennen und 1:04 im Qualifying! seit 2017 an der Tagesordnung) mag ich die Strecke sehr, schöner Flow, grade die Kurven 4, 5 und 6 sind extrem cool zu durchfahren.


----------



## T'PAU (31. Dezember 2017)

Naja, der _Flow_ wird von Kurve 1 und 2 doch ziemlich unterbrochen. Hab grad ein Automobilista-Video mit _Spielberg 1974_ gesehen... *das* sind/waren schöne fahrbare Kurven auf dem alten Kurs! 
Ok, dafür fehlte damals die "schöne" Bullenskulptur.


----------



## T'PAU (8. Januar 2018)

Ist hier eigentlich schonmal der AC Content Manager erwähnt worden?
Ganz grob gesagt ein Ersatz für das Original Kunos-Startmenü, aber mit *seeehr* viel mehr Möglichkeiten und *viiieeeel* kürzerer Ladezeit (ca. 4s statt 1Min beim Kunos-Menü)! 

Wollte ich mich schon länger mit beschäftigen und bin jetzt grad wieder durch ein Video drüber gestolpert.

Die Installation ist wirklich absolut einfach, da hatte ich am meisten Bammel vor. Einfach die exe-Datei in den AC-Ordner (oder auch woanders hin) schmeissen und starten.
Beim ersten Start werden ein paar Optionen abgefragt und ein paar optionale Plug-Ins (die ich mal alle geladen hab).
Man muss sich erstmal ein wenig in der Bedien-Oberfläche zurechtfinden aber dann geht z.B. Track- und Auto-Auswahl deutlich einfacher als beim Kunos-Menü vonstatten.

All die anderen Möglichkeiten (stark verbesserte Showrooms, Trackdays usw. usw.) muss man so nach und nach ausprobieren.
Sehr schön finde ich, dass man nach 'nem Spiel-Update nicht erst wieder in den ini-Dateien alles einstellen muss (Dev-Apps, F7-Kamera usw.), sondern im CM einfach entsprechende Häkchen setzen kann! 

Da nichts an Kunos Dateien verändert wird, kann man AC natürlich weiterhin auf herkömmliche Art starten... aber wer will das schon noch, wenn man den CM erstmal kennt. 

-------

Eine interessante Variante von der Touristen-Version der Nordschleife gibt's bei RD. Diese kommt der realen Variante wohl deutlich näher. Geänderte und zusätzliche Barrieren schon auf der Döttinger Höhe, einiges mehr an Deko und bis zu 55 AIs.
Man kann am Runden-Ende wahlweise an die Box fahren oder, über eine andere Streckenführung, wieder direkt in die Parkplatz-Ausfahrt.
Macht deutlich mehr Laune als Kunos Normal-Variante.
Geht natürlich weit über 'ne Textur-Mod (Banner, Herbst usw.) von Kunos Strecke hinaus. Ob Kunos das so gerne sieht... 
Aber da die Original-Strecke erhalten bleibt, sehe ich da eigentlich kein Problem.


----------



## onlygaming (9. Januar 2018)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Ist hier eigentlich schonmal der AC Content Manager erwähnt worden?
> Ganz grob gesagt ein Ersatz für das Original Kunos-Startmenü, aber mit *seeehr* viel mehr Möglichkeiten und *viiieeeel* kürzerer Ladezeit (ca. 4s statt 1Min beim Kunos-Menü)!
> 
> Wollte ich mich schon länger mit beschäftigen und bin jetzt grad wieder durch ein Video drüber gestolpert.
> ...



Zum Contant Manager: Sieht echt nice aus muss ich mir auch mal zulegen, grade die Ladezeit störte mich leicht bei AC, wenn es damit echt kürzer geht wäre es sehr nice  Würde mir am liebsten direkt die "Full" Variante holen aber aufgrund noch fehlendem PayPal muss dies noch etwas warten  

Zur Nordschleife: Mega cool, das man auch direkt so "RP" mäßig weiter fahren kann. Dazu die ganzen Änderungen 55 KI Autos sind natürlich eine Menge xD 

Vielen Dank für den Tipp MUSS ich ausprobieren


----------



## KaterTom (9. Januar 2018)

Ich bin da auch gestern erst durch ein Video vom Herrn Löblich  darauf gestoßen. Die gebotenen Mögleichkeiten, vor allem bei der Erstellung von costum Grids, sind fantastisch! Man muss sich aber ein bißchen Zeit nehman und erstmal alle Einstellungen durchgehen.


----------



## Scalon (11. Januar 2018)

Changelog:
"1.16.3
- Modified launcher loading process
- Fixed crash when ghost is trying to render last frame
- Added ground height correction to wind vectors (thanks OoALEJOoO for the suggestion)"

omg der Launcher ist endlich schnell geworden ich habe jetzt beim ersten Starten vlt 20s gebraucht (gefühlt nicht gestoppt) aber es geht gefühlt dreimal so schnell


----------



## SteffenMakowski (16. Januar 2018)

Ich muss echt sagen Assetto Corsa ist das beste Rennspiel was ich bis heute je gezockt habe - und ich habe alle probiert.

Unfassbare Detailverliebtheit und Qualität, sehr gute und ausgereifte Engine.

Kann man nur jedem empfehlen!

Kauft man die Packs alle zusammen bzw in Steam-Key-Shops liegt man im Bereich eines normalen Vollpreis-Spiels.


----------



## onlygaming (16. Januar 2018)

SteffenMakowski schrieb:


> Ich muss echt sagen Assetto Corsa ist das beste Rennspiel was ich bis heute je gezockt habe - und ich habe alle probiert.
> 
> Unfassbare Detailverliebtheit und Qualität, sehr gute und ausgereifte Engine.
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, habe alle verfügbaren DLC´s erworben und bereue es keine Sekunde. Das beste DLC war für mich alleine wegen der Nordschleife das Dreampack 1


----------



## SteffenMakowski (18. Januar 2018)

Dreampack 1-3 waren bei meinem AC Kauf für 30€ sogar kostenlos dabei^^


----------



## HyperBeast (19. Januar 2018)

Enjoy HUGE savings on Assetto Corsa, our Season Pass and individual DLC packs right now on the PlayStation Store...

Assetto Corsa -60%
Season Pass -40%
Ferrari 70th Anniversary DLC -56%
Ready To Race DLC -49%
Porsche Pack Vol.3 DLC -56%
Porsche Pack Vol.2 DLC -56%
Porsche Pack Vol.1 DLC -56%
Red Pack DLC -50%
Japanese Pack DLC -57%
Performance Pack Upgrade DLC -56%
Prestige Pack DLC -56%

For more info, head over to the PlayStation Store... Assetto Corsa on PS4 | Official PlayStation™Store UK (Europe Only)

Assetto Corsa on PS4 | Official PlayStation™Store UK


----------



## T'PAU (5. Februar 2018)

Neulich bin ich (durch ein paar Video-Vorstellungen) auf die V8 Supercars Mod aufmerksam geworden. Sehr gelungen das Teil wie ich finde! 
Bis jetzt konnte ich auch noch keinen Hinweis/Beweis finden, dass es sich um 'nen illegalen Rip oder sowas handelt. Scheint _koscher_ zu sein. 

Man sollte jedoch den Content Manager benutzen (muss nicht unbedingt) und sich für die AC Default-Sounds und für V8SC Sound-Setups abspeichern.
Empfohlene Werte stehen in der beiliegenden PDF.

>> Video <<

Ein paar Pics:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (6. Februar 2018)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Neulich bin ich (durch ein paar Video-Vorstellungen) auf die V8 Supercars Mod aufmerksam geworden. Sehr gelungen das Teil wie ich finde!
> Bis jetzt konnte ich auch noch keinen Hinweis/Beweis finden, dass es sich um 'nen illegalen Rip oder sowas handelt. Scheint _koscher_ zu sein.


Rein informativ. Die 3D-Modelle der V8SCorsa-Mod sind aus dem Mobile-game Real Racing 3 gerippt. Der in den Credits der V8SCorsa-Mod erwähnte Modder "B375" hat hier selbst Folgendes kommentiert:
_"Thanks for credits guys, but they aren't my models, i made interiors, displays, uvw in cockpit, a big reworked another parts and made all stuff needed to make them works in AC too, but not the entire car from scratch. *Originals are from RR3*."_

Selbst wenn die Modding Group fast alles komplett überarbeitet hat, so bleibt dennoch leider der Ursprung ein illegaler Rip, was dann schon schade ist.

Übrigens ... ein gutes Indiz, ob es sich um eine illegal gerippte Mod handelt, ist bei Racedepartment nachzuschauen. Gibt es die Mod dort nicht, kann man zu 99% sicher sein, dass es sich um einen Rip handelt, da diese bei RD meist nach kurzer Zeit gelöscht werden.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2018)

Tatsächlich hab ich zuerst die Bilder gesehen und musste an RR3 denken.


----------



## onlygaming (6. Februar 2018)

Ist zwar schade aber damit muss man Leben. Bei GTA 5 Car Mods sind 99,9% aus Rennspielen wie Forza&Co gerippt.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## T'PAU (8. Februar 2018)

e_r_n_i_e schrieb:


> Rein informativ. Die 3D-Modelle der V8SCorsa-Mod sind aus dem Mobile-game Real Racing 3 gerippt. Der in den Credits der V8SCorsa-Mod erwähnte Modder "B375" hat hier selbst Folgendes kommentiert:
> _"Thanks for credits guys, but they aren't my models, i made interiors, displays, uvw in cockpit, a big reworked another parts and made all stuff needed to make them works in AC too, but not the entire car from scratch. *Originals are from RR3*."_
> 
> Selbst wenn die Modding Group fast alles komplett überarbeitet hat, so bleibt dennoch leider der Ursprung ein illegaler Rip, was dann schon schade ist.
> ...


Insgeheim hab ich's mir doch gedacht, dass da was nicht stimmen kann, konnte blos nirgends etwas finden, was auf 'nen Rip hindeutet. 

Gut, manche Modder wollen auch nicht, dass ihr Werk auf RD erscheint und manches legale fliegt dort wieder, z.B. wegen Pay-Mod (aktuell die _Lancia Delta_ Mod aus der Rallylegends Serie, die anderen Fahrzeuge davon gibt's komischerweise auf RD!).


----------



## onlygaming (14. Februar 2018)

Assetto Corsa hat nun auf ihren Social Media Seiten angekündigt man soll sich den 21.02 "merken" ich zitiere: "Check out the Assetto Corsa website for updates. Something big is going to happen... www.assettocorsa.net"
Assetto Corsa auf Twitter: "Check out the #AssettoCorsa website for updates. Something big is going to happen... https://t.co/fZHNl5VB1I… "

Ich denke man wird Assetto Corsa 2 ankündigen, bin  schon sehr gespannt auf den Nachfolger vom ersten Teil.


----------



## T'PAU (15. Februar 2018)

Hmm, bin ich eher skeptisch, dass da schon was konkretes zu einem etwaiigen AC2 gesagt, geschweige denn etwas gezeigt wird.
Vielleicht wird am 21.02. das AC-Forum dicht gemacht (_Teufel an die Wand mal..._) oder gründlich umstrukturiert und um einen vorläufigen AC2-Bereich erweitert, wo Ideen und Vorschläge aufgenommen werden. 

Man wird sehen...


----------



## ak1504 (21. Februar 2018)

[FONT=&quot]Here we go[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]AC Competizione[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]https://www.assettocorsa.net/competizione/screenshot/[/FONT]


----------



## onlygaming (21. Februar 2018)

ak1504 schrieb:


> [FONT="][COLOR=#000000]Here we go[/FONT][COLOR=#DFDFDF][FONT="]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT="][COLOR=#000000]AC Competizione[/FONT][COLOR=#DFDFDF][FONT="]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT="]https://www.assettocorsa.net/competizione/screenshot/[/FONT]



Sieht mega nice aus, bin schon hyped auf die Early Access, da wird direkt zugeschlagen.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XDwvKqlVo1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bin auf den Preis gespannt. 1ne Rennserie und die Kurse sind nicht viel.


----------



## onlygaming (21. Februar 2018)

ak1504 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Das stimmt schon, vielleicht erweitert man ja noch ja andere Rennserien wie WEC oder sowas.
24h Grüne Hölle wäre schon nice mit der Grafik.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Februar 2018)

Ne da will ich nix erweitert. Sollen sie das Blancpain Ding machen und danach erwarte ich ein AC 2 mit der Engine.


----------



## onlygaming (21. Februar 2018)

Gut das wäre natürlich auch eine Option aber ich denke auf AC 2 müssen wir noch ein wenig warten  Wobei man die Fahrzeuge ja eigentlich problemlos rüber holen kann. (Weiß nicht ob das so einfach möglich ist) Die sehen ja von der Modellierung schon super aus. 
Die Strecken sind dank Lasertechnologie ja auch sehr authentisch. Ein 24h Rennen aufm Ring wie in pCARS 2 mit Wettersystem und Tag und Nacht wechsel wäre echt der Burner in Assetto Corsa 2.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Februar 2018)

Ich bin da ein wenig hin- und hergerissen. Einer meiner Hauptkritikpunkte an Assetto Corsa (1) war, dass es eben keine kompletten Rennserien gab. Aus jeder Klasse gab es ein bis zwei Autos (ok, in der GT3 waren es dann zum Schluss doch deutlich mehr), aber die waren dann oft auch nicht wirklich gut ausbalanciert (siehe z. B. LMP1, GT2/GT-E oder Group C, die alle aus unterschiedlichen Jahrgängen stammten). Da finde ich's toll, das jetzt eine Rennserie komplett umgesetzt wird mit (hoffentlich) allen Strecken und Autos.

Aber GT3? Jeder (außer Automobilista) hat GT3. Ich fahre diese Autos zwar gerne, aber die Klasse zeigt bei mir doch immer häufiger Abnutzungserscheinungen. Ich hoffe, das fertige Spiel bekommt dann auch ein paar Addons mit weiteren Fahrzeugklassen (persönlich hoffe ich auf historische Tourenwagen oder sowas). NUR GT3 wäre mir dann doch auf Dauer zu wenig.


----------



## msdd63 (21. Februar 2018)

Da ist der Trailer zum neuen *Assetto Corsa*! Unreal Engine. Tag/Nacht. Regen. 
YouTube


----------



## msdd63 (21. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XDwvKqlVo1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rolli (21. Februar 2018)

@msdd63
Das ist doch das gleiche Video, was schon von @ak1504 gepostet wurde.


----------



## msdd63 (21. Februar 2018)

Sorry, ist mir entgangen.


----------



## T'PAU (21. Februar 2018)

Wow, der Trailer macht Lust auf mehr. Sieht schon mega aus!
Ich finde es gut, dass Kunos wirklich konsequent eine Rennserie in ein Spiel/Sim bringt. Aber dann hoffentlich nicht zum Vollpreis, da stimmt dann das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis nicht mehr so ganz.
Aber als _Übung_ für ein AC2 so ab 2020/21... 
Ich hoffe die ACC-Entwicklung auf der U4-Engine geht ein wenig zügiger voran als bei AC, nicht dass es bei Verlassen des Early Access schon UE6 gibt. 

Hatte ich vor zwei Jahren doch schon den richtigen Riecher gehabt: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huenni87 (21. Februar 2018)

Also ich denke bei dem heute angekündigten Teil bleibt es dabei und es wird da nichts weiter dazu kommen. Dafür dann eben mit ranked Online Modus, Fahrerwertung etc. Dann können sie das für eSport nutzen. Jährlich vielleicht die Lizenzen auffrischen und gut. Auf der technischen Basis wird dann aber sicherlich danach ein AC2 entwickelt.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (22. Februar 2018)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, dass Kunos wirklich konsequent eine Rennserie in ein Spiel/Sim bringt. Aber dann *hoffentlich nicht zum Vollpreis, da stimmt dann das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis nicht mehr so ganz.*


Versteh ich nicht. Warum nicht zum Vollpreis? Was macht denn beispielsweise Codemasters mit der F1-Serie anders? Da geht's doch auch nur um eine einzige Rennserie. Und auch in der Vergangenheit gab's genügend Rennspiele/sims, die sich nur um eine Rennserie gedreht haben und auch Vollpreisspiele waren (Microprose Grand Prix, DTM Race Driver, Grand Prix Legends, etc.). Und von den üblichen Verdächtigen der Marke "Jährlicher Patch zum Vollpreis" wie FIFA & Co. will ich gar nicht erst reden. 

Ich versteh ja, dass Leute sparen wollen, aber warum man neue Titel immer gleich zum Ramschpreis haben will, erschließt sich mir nicht. Und dieses ACC ist ja auch eine Neuentwicklung und nicht einfach bloß ein größerer Content-DLC für Assetto Corsa.


----------



## onlygaming (22. Februar 2018)

Also Race Driver 3 drehte sich um viel mehr als nur die DTM..... meine bei Teil 2 gab es auch schon alternativen.

Ich werde es aufjeden Fall vorbestellen.


----------



## HyperBeast (25. Februar 2018)

Assetto Corsa Competizione, The Official Blancpain GT Series Game Announced! | RaceDepartment

"Kunos are looking to build a sizable offline career mode around the new game, with driving school tutorials making a welcome return to a popular modern day simulation"

"the Italian developers are promising a well rounded ranking and matchmaking online system, potentially encouraging a much more evenly balanced online experience and less of those famous public lobby first corner crashes"

Autoliste der Blancpain GT Series:

Blancpain GT Series pre-selects 26-car Pro field for 2018 Endurance Cup | Official Site of Blancpain GT Series 

Assetto Corsa wurde in letzter Zeit immer mehr vorgeworfen, es gibt keine vollständige Rennserie inklusive vollständiger Umsetzung. Ehrlich gesagt wollte ich persönlich schon immer ein Feld wo man sich mit aktuellen Rennwagen messen kann. Was halt immer stört, nirgendwo war die komplette GT3 Serie vorhanden, bei allen Spielen kommt aller paar Monate mal ein aktueller GT3 Wagen, sehr nervig. iRacing war mir auf Dauer zu teuer um einfach mal in einer größeren Community Kopf an Kopf Rennen zu fahren. RaceRoom birgt massig Potenzial allerdings sind die Server dauernd leer. Project Cars 2 ist viel zu verbuggt und lockt die ganzen Kids an, leider auch hier sehr schwer einfach mal gute Rennen zu finden. Bei Racedepartment gibt es ja mehrmals die Woche Rennveranstaltungen das macht schon richtig Laune. Ich denke Kunos geht hier erstmal genau den richtigen Weg. Tag - und Nachtwechsel, ein richtig umgesetzter Fahrerwechsel ! mit Boxencrew ? Wow Dazu Kopf an Kopf Rennen wie in iRacing wo sich die Leute benehmen und man um jeden Zentimer kämpfen kann, ohne das man vor jeder Kurve Angst hat, abgeschossen zu werden, weil keiner die Bremspunkte kennt. Da ist mir die Rennklasse am Ende egal Hauptsache richtiges Renngefühl mit einer Klasse Community.

Bin gespannt!


----------



## T'PAU (7. März 2018)

Racedepartment-Interview mit Stefano Casillo und Marco Massarutto.

Einige interessante Sachen dabei, wenn man ein wenig italian-englisch versteht. 
ACC ist schon seit Ende 2016 in der Mache!

*edit:*

Und hier Teil 2 des Interviews!


----------



## T'PAU (17. März 2018)

Eine interessante neue Car-Mod: Seat Leon TCR - 2018 

Sehr schön gemacht, Sounds von Fonsecker, was will man mehr... ok, die restlichen Fahrzeuge der TCR vielleicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. März 2018)

Sieht gut aus. Da ich in den letzten Wochen ne Menge Spaß mit Fronttrieblern hatte (WTCC in RaceRoom, TT Cup in RaceRoom und AC und BTCC in rFactor 2) werde ich das Ding sicher mal testen. TCR ist ohnehin ne interessante Klasse, die ich gerne in mehr Sims sehen würde.


----------



## DARPA (18. März 2018)

Ich freue mich vorallem auf die WTCR in real life. Nachdem bei der WTCC zuletzt irgendwie die Luft raus war, kann es mit dem Neuanfang wieder spannend werden.


----------



## msdd63 (19. April 2018)

Ich möchte bitte einen Tipp wo ich gute Fahrzeug Setups finde.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (19. April 2018)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich möchte bitte einen Tipp wo ich gute Fahrzeug Setups finde.


"Gut" ist vermutlich relativ, aber du könntest zumindest mal hier schauen -> The Setup Market
Gibt dafür sogar eine App, damit man das direkt ingame nutzen kann.


----------



## msdd63 (19. April 2018)

Danke. Ich weiß wie man ein Auto abstimmen kann. Allerdings ist das sehr aufwendig und dafür fehlt mir meist die Zeit. Deshalb suche ich Setups mit denen man Konkurenz fähig ist die Autos am Limit bewegen kann ohne ständig kämpfen zu müssen.


----------



## onlygaming (12. Mai 2018)

Weiß jemand wie man Server erstellt? Habe den "unable to contact" Bug, per LAN komme ich drauf aber Online nicht. 
Habe einen Speedport 723V Typ A, da ist das alles ein wenig anders als bei den YT Tutorials.


----------



## SXFreak (25. Mai 2018)

Das dürft ihr nicht verpassen:

Feldbergring 1.0 	A German 'mountain' circuit used between 1950-1954, held on public roads.



Feldbergring | RaceDepartment


----------



## T'PAU (26. Mai 2018)

Hehe, wollte ich auch grad posten. 

Macht wirklich einen sehr guten Eindruck, mit viel Liebe zum Detail (animiertes Lagerfeuer usw.).
Hatte ich vorher noch nie etwas gehört von der Strecke, aber war ja auch etwas vor meiner Zeit.


----------



## msdd63 (1. Juni 2018)

Hat schon jemand was von dieser Shader Mod mitbekommen? Sieht interessant aus.

Shaders Patch - Dynamic Lights - AC Stuff


----------



## T'PAU (3. Juni 2018)

Ist 'ne nette Sache. Noch nicht selber getestet, aber die Videos von Abgefahren und Alistair McKinley angeschaut.
Klar ist das noch lange kein PC2 oder Forza7, aber dass sowas überhaupt möglich ist mit der altehrwürdigen AC-Engine finde ich schon beachtlich!

Ich hatte das (in den Videos) so verstanden, dass es egal ist, was man für 'ne Tageszeit einstellt, es ist immer finsterste Nacht.
Aber wenn ich mir dieses neue Video von Alistair anschaue... vielleicht kriegen wir in AC doch noch _echte_ 24h-Rennen hin, bevor ACC kommt!


----------



## msdd63 (3. Juni 2018)

Das wird nicht gehen. Das ist eine Shader Mod. Man kann bestimmte Tageszeiten einstellen, also Abend, Nachts, Morgens. Aber ein Zeitverlauf ist meines Wissens nicht möglich. Ich denke wir warten auf AC Comperizione mit Zeitverlauf und unterschiedlichem Wetter  und werden damit glücklich. Aber du hast Recht, es ist erstaunlich was die Fans mit der alten Engine anstellen. Respekt!


----------



## onlygaming (3. Juni 2018)

Ich finde es auch krass wie weit man AC Modden kann :O

Was ich erschreckend finde ist die Tatsache ich auf Public Servern jetzt schon sehr viele mit gehackten Fahrzeugen gesehen habe, das ist dann ein Supra Drift mit Porsche 911 RSR Chassis etc. 

Das stellt das Competitive Racing stark in Frage........


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Juni 2018)

Auf der E3 wird es übrigens eine erste spielbare Version zu Assetto Corsa Competizione zu sehen geben. Trailer gibt's auch schon:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gn_BItBmzv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (13. Juni 2018)

*ACC* erstes Gameplay-Footage von der E3! 
Sieht schon nett aus. Schöne Details wie animierte Füße (ok, wird man ingame kaum sehen ^^), diverses Knöpchen-Gedrücke usw.
Irgendwas hab ich bei Monza vermisst, bis mir dann einfiel, dass die Brücke kurz vor der "Variante della Roggia" abgerissen wurde. 

Für 'ne Pre-Alpha schon seehr beachtlich! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JTeEG8pAajs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## onlygaming (13. Juni 2018)

T'PAU schrieb:


> *ACC* erstes Gameplay-Footage von der E3!
> Irgendwas hab ich bei Monza vermisst, bis mir dann einfiel, dass die Brücke kurz vor der "Variante della Roggia" abgerissen wurde.




Waaaaaaas? Dat Ding lies sich immer 1A als Bremspunkt nutzen :/ 

Also das Regen Gameplay sagt mir noch nicht so zu, kaum Regen in der Range des Scheibenwischers  Das kann Drive Club, pCARS und Forza besser.
Aber es ist auch nur eine Alpha, mal abwarten wie das fertig aussieht.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (14. Juni 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Also das Regen Gameplay sagt mir noch nicht so zu...


Wie wär's dann mal mit Nacht? 

Hier mal ausschnittsweise der Tag/Nacht-Wechsel im Video:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0XlsoCw017w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oder hier mal als Splitscreen-Vergleich mit AC:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SGeD6i9uczw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## onlygaming (14. Juni 2018)

e_r_n_i_e schrieb:


> Wie wär's dann mal mit Nacht?
> 
> Hier mal ausschnittsweise der Tag/Nacht-Wechsel im Video:
> 
> ...



Das Nacht Gameplay ist echt Bombe, der Regen ist halt m.M auf der Scheibe zu schwach, sonst ist das Regen Setting echt Wahnsinn


----------



## T'PAU (14. Juni 2018)

Die Regeneffekte (momentan nur "statisch", mehr als Showcase gedacht) sollen noch deutlich besser werden. Laut Kunos mit eigener _Regenphysik_ usw. Da dürfte sich also noch einiges tun. 

Noch zur aktuellen Monza-Version: Ist in besagter "Variante della Roggia" im Schikanen-Eingang der Wurst-Curb abgeflacht worden? Hatte so den Eindruck in den Videos.
Das wäre nicht schlecht, wie oft bin ich da abgehoben und hab die Schikane versemmelt. 

Bei den Spa-Szenen haben mich besonders die einsetzende Dämmerung mit dem dezenten Nebel im Hintergrund beeindruckt. Sieht schon sehr stimmungsvoll aus.
Hier im Video von _Abgefahren!_ zu sehen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4vnniC4m01w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## onlygaming (15. Juni 2018)

Okay da bin ich ja beruhigt^^ 

Mal hoffen das "bald" die Early Access startet. 
Da wird direkt zugeschlagen.

Mal sehen wie groß das Spiel wird hab ja jetzt auch endlich wieder Speicherplatz nachdem mir meine 500er HDD übern Jordan ist


----------



## T'PAU (18. Juni 2018)

Es gibt von der Le Mans Strecke ein grösseres Update auf (momentan, kamen grad täglich Mini-Updates) Version 2.03!

Neben allgemeinen Texturen-, Shader-, und sonstigen Updates erscheint mir dieser Punkt als sehr wichtig:


> - No penalties for running wide on straights (to encourage racing)


 
War bislang ziemlich lästig, wenn man auf der langen Geraden gleich 'ne Strafe bekam, wenn man mal nicht _Ideallinie_ fuhr.

Hinzugekommen ist auch eine Version mit einigen Lichteffekten, die natürlich nachts ganz gut kommt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msdd63 (18. Juli 2018)

Ich habe mir gerade bei United Racing Design den Detroit EGT 2018 gekauft. Im Dashboard wird aber nichts angezeigt und die LEDs der Drehzahlanzeige gehen auch nicht. In den Videos auf YT funktioniert es aber überall. Weiß jemand warum das bei mir nicht funktioniert?


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Juli 2018)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade bei United Racing Design den Detroit EGT 2018 gekauft. Im Dashboard wird aber nichts angezeigt und die LEDs der Drehzahlanzeige gehen auch nicht. In den Videos auf YT funktioniert es aber überall. Weiß jemand warum das bei mir nicht funktioniert?



Hast du das Post Processing evtl. ausgestellt? Einige Lichteffekte (unter anderem häufig auch Bremsleuchten) funktionieren nur dann richtig, wenn das Post Processing eingeschaltet ist.


----------



## msdd63 (18. Juli 2018)

Ich habe an sich alles aktiviert. Post Processing direkt finde ich nicht in den Einstellungen.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Juli 2018)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich habe an sich alles aktiviert. Post Processing direkt finde ich nicht in den Einstellungen.



In den Grafikoptionen im Launcher unter "Effects" und "enable Post Processing Effects" oder so ähnlich. Falls du das schon eingeschaltet hast, versuch mal ein anderes Preset. Müsste auch im Spiel selbst mit der Post Processing App rechts am Bildschirm gehen.


----------



## msdd63 (19. Juli 2018)

Bring nichts.


----------



## T'PAU (6. Oktober 2018)

Mal wieder ein paar neue Mods bzw. Updates von diesen:

Alzen Porsche 996 Biturbo "Turbinchen" 4.0

Caterham 420r RACE

Feldbergring Wet (die Original-Strecke wird benötigt, ist dort verlinkt)

Watkins Glen 1.0

und schließlich die grandiose LA Canyons Strecke, die in der aktuellen Version wirklich gut aussieht. Man bedenke, dass der Rundkurs immerhin *42km* lang ist, plus einiger Freeroam-Bereiche. Gegen eine kleine Spende sind die Straßensperren in den Nebenstrecken dann weg und noch ein paar Sachen mehr. 
Ein paar kleine Gags sind auch eingebaut, wie z.B. ein abgestürztes UFO! 🛸
(Bilder im Anhang, da die hier im Text neuerdings immer in voller Grösse, statt Preview-Bild angezeigt werden! )

Wer sich spoilern will: In meinem YT-Channel findet sich ein Video, wie man an die Absturzstelle kommt (natürlich hat YT die Quali wieder völlig zerkloppt!). 

Hier noch ein Video, was heutzutage mit AC alles möglich ist. Und nein, das ist nicht ACC! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MkYbNgG8pQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## onlygaming (6. Oktober 2018)

Wow  Echt krass welch Potenzial in AC steckt, riecht stark nach einem rFactor nachfolger


----------



## Becks-Gold- (14. Januar 2019)

Huhu,
kann mir jemand der AC Comp. ausfühlich getestet hat etwas über den aktuellen Spielzustand erzählen. Die Revs sind ja größtenteils positiv jedoch steht in den sehr ausführlich geschribenen negativen Reviews, dass es doch abschnittsweise noch hier und da hakt.

Ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach ner neuen Sim und muss mich zwischen PC2 ACC Racesim o.Ä. entscheiden.


----------



## msdd63 (14. Januar 2019)

Assetto Corsa Competizione ist EA. Also ist es von der finalen Qualität noch ein stück entfernt. Für mich persönlich hat Project Cars 2 nicht mit einer Simulation zu tun. Ich kann dir als Race Sim noch rFactor 2 empfehlen. Das macht große Fortschritte!


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Januar 2019)

Wobei sich ACC inzwischen ja doch mehr oder weniger der Version 1.0 nähert (1.0 soll wohl noch im ersten Quartal erscheinen). Fährt sich bisher gut, hat aber einige technische Probleme, von denen aus meiner Sicht der größte der Inputlag ist. Ob der nur visuell ist oder auch die Physik betrifft, kann ich nicht sagen, aber zumindest in VR, wo ich nur das virtuelle Lenkrad sehe, hab ich sehr wenig Gefühl für's Auto. Ich hoffe, in dem Punkt (und auch in Sachen Performance und Kantenglättung) wird noch ein bisschen was gemacht. Wenn diese Probleme gelöst sind und man GT3-Fan ist, wird ACC sicher nie tolle Simulation werden.

rFactor 2 ist rein physiktechnisch aktuell wohl die komplexeste Simulation. Fährt sich richtig gut, Performance ist gut, Grafik und Content werden auch immer besser. Nur in einem Punkt ist rF2 wirklich schwach: Es ist ein mieses Gesamtpaket. Abgesehen vom GT3 Paket, das mit zwei DLCs inzwischen relativ vollständig ist, gibt es wenige Klassen, die wirklich gut mit Content gefüllt sind. Auch in Sachen Strecken gibt es (noch) wenig offiziellen hochwertigen Content, wird mit der Zeit aber mehr. Sebring als lasergescannte Strecke z. B. gehört zu den qualitativ besten Strecken, die es überhaupt im Simracingsektor gibt. Wenn in der Qualität noch weitere Strecken erscheinen, dann gibt es wirklich nicht mehr viele, die rF2 das Wasser reichen können. Aber aktuell gibt es halt recht große Contentlücken, weitere Strecken sind aber geplant (unter anderem eine auf 2018er Daten basierende lasergescannte Nordschleife inkl. GP Strecke). KI gehört in rF2 auch zu den besten überhaupt.

Project CARS 2 ist aus meiner Sicht an sich schon eine in Teilen recht gute Simulation, in anderen Teilen aber extrem verbesserungswürdig. Das Qualitätsniveau schwankt leider extrem von Fahrzeug zu Fahrzeug, was sehr schade ist. Auch gibt es noch einige Bugs. Großer Vorteil von PC2: Viel Content, viel Abwechslung und ein (leider etwas statischer) Karrieremodus.

Als gutes Gesamtpaket muss ich hier auch nochmal Automobilista nennen. Grafisch nicht mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit (basiert auf einer überarbeiteten rFactor 1 Engine), aber Contenttechnisch und in Sachen Fahrgefühl gibt es nicht viele, die AMS das Wasser reichen können. Extrem viele Klassen, auch extrem viele unbekannte, aber spaßige Klassen. Weniger europäischer, dafür reichlich südamerikanischer Content. AMS ist kein Ersatz für die anderen großen Simulationen, aber aus meiner Sicht eine Must-Have Ergänzung und hat mit einige der besten Openwheeler-Klassen aller Simulationen. Tollen Sound bei den meisten Fahrzeugen gibt es noch oben drauf. Hat zusammen mit rF2 die beste KI.

Ansonsten gibt's halt noch RaceRoom, das auch stetig verbessert und erweitert wird. Viel Content, atmosphärische Optik und größtenteils sehr gute Sounds. Ist nicht ganz billig (einmalig als Komplettpaket für 65 EUR zu haben, weiterer erscheinender Content kostet dann wieder Geld). KI ist generell sehr gut, hat ab und an aber Blindheitsanfälle und drängt einen an den unnötigsten Stellen von der Strecke, als wäre man gar nicht da.


----------



## msdd63 (14. Januar 2019)

Automobilista kenne ich nicht. PC2 ist zwar grafisch hochpoliert, und zu wenig Simulation für meinen Geschmack.  Ich habe nie Vertrauen ins Fahrgefühl aufbauen können. Zu rF2 gebe ich dir Recht. Der Content ist deswegen mau weil der Entwickler gewechselt hat und erst der neue Entwickler richtig Qualität rein bringt. Wer dien Road Map verfolgt bekommt einen super Einblick was das Studio aktuell macht und was in Zukunft kommt, Stichwort NOS. Es wird an allen Ecken verbessert. Auch bei RaceRoom stimme ich dir zu. Zwar nicht billig aber Top!


----------



## Andregee (14. Januar 2019)

Eigentlich sollte man alle haben. Sonst fragt man sich immer was man verpasst. Ich nutze aber zu 95 Prozent auch nur Rfactor 2 weil das Fahrgefühl einfach am besten ist imho. Cars 2 ist teils recht gut aber der Content schwankt wirklich massiv. Teilweise merkt man einfach das es sich um Massencontent handelt. Acc Enttäuscht mich als Vr Nutzer leider auch bedingt durch das temporal anti aliasing, welches Input Lag, blurr und Doppelkonturen erzeugt. So verschimmelt es auf meiner Platte 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## onlygaming (17. März 2019)

Weiß jemand ob man mit IPV6 bald einen Server in AC hosten kann? 
Hab auf englischen Seiten gelesen das dies mit IPV6 nicht möglich ist.


----------



## T'PAU (6. Mai 2019)

Am WE war mal wieder 24h Nürburgring. Dieses mal dank Shader-Patch und SOL aber so richtig!
Das erste mal, dass ich den Stream abends so nebenbei hab laufen lassen, nur um den Live-Übergang in die Nacht zu verfolgen.
Absoluter Hammer, was Peter Boese und Ilja (oder wie der Russe heisst, der Content-Manager und Shader-Patch gemacht hat) da auf die Beine gestellt haben!

Klar ist nicht alles perfekt, z.B. bei Kamerawechsel gehen Umgebungslichter manchmal erst nach und nach an. Und AC mit seinen Clipping-Fehlern der Reifen sieht auch unschön aus.
Who cares... 

Hier mal der zweite Teil des Video-Streams von Virtualracing, wo es in die Nacht rein geht. Besonders die Onboard ab 2:18 mit dem Sonnenuntergang sieht einfach klasse aus! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bT5rAlkN2MM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es wurde aber jedem freigestellt, SOL zu benutzen oder nicht. Sollte nächstes mal dann doch Pflicht werden imho. Einige hatten aber schlicht auch technische Probleme mit SOL und/oder Shader Patch (Überblendung usw., gerade mit VR-Brille).

Zufall oder nicht, auch in iRacing gabs ein 24h-Rennen!


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (6. Mai 2019)

Ich hatte gestern parallel die letzten ca. 6 Stunden der 24h laufen (nebenbei aufgeräumt, gekocht etc.) und fands wirklich sehr unterhaltsam. Die Kommentatoren waren teils auch wirklich gut, nett waren auch die Interviews. Die ca. letzten 90 Minuten waren dann wirklich noch einmal recht spannend. 
Die teils üblen Clippingfehler kamen übrigens erst mit der Zeit...bilde ich mir zumindest ein.
Danke für deinen Link, das werde ich dann wohl in Etappen schauen...die echten 24h auf der Grünen Hölle dauern ja noch etwas

Kann hier schon jemand etwas zu AC Competizione sagen? Kann man auch vernünftig mit dem Controller fahren oder ist das mehr Frust als Spaß? Die youtube Videos zum Thema sahen sowohl grafisch als auch sound- und gameplaytechnisch wirklich gut aus.


----------



## Dedde (25. Mai 2019)

endlich gibts die FoS goodwood  hillclimb strecke. sehr schöne mod, das warten hat sich gelohnt 


Goodwood Festival of Speed 2017 | RaceDepartment - Latest Formula 1, Motorsport, and Sim Racing News


----------



## paysen (17. September 2019)

Dedde schrieb:


> endlich gibts die FoS goodwood  hillclimb strecke. sehr schöne mod, das warten hat sich gelohnt
> 
> 
> Goodwood Festival of Speed 2017 | RaceDepartment - Latest Formula 1, Motorsport, and Sim Racing News



Sehr geil! Hillclimb macht richtig Spaß in AC.


----------



## T'PAU (2. November 2019)

Jetzt läuft grad "VLR 24h Daytona", mit Tag/Nacht-Wechsel, Fahrerwechsel usw.
Schon klasse, was mit AC inzwischen möglich ist dank Mod-Unterstützung! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GncsvPPeqzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




>>> Streamübersicht <<<


----------



## Dedde (27. Februar 2020)

Kann mir  jmd sagen warum die strecke  Transfagarasan hill climb nirgens mehr verfügbar ist? ich liebte dieses strecke. oder wird das zu einer pay mod gemacht? würd ich auch unterstützen 
habs herrausgefunden. nur noch bei simtraxx direkt.


----------



## T'PAU (2. Mai 2020)

*VLR 24h Rennen Nürburgring!  Jetzt live!!

*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1ExZvH86Z_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (24. Mai 2021)

Was ein Monster.  💪 Das VRC Modding Team hat es einfach drauf ! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PhJ8tJRsiGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (26. Mai 2021)

Und noch eine perfekte Mod aus dem Hause VRC. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vWBwACIcnsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (30. Mai 2021)

Die Mods von VRC sind einfach der Wahnsinn ! 💪 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EsV6IOua3lY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (4. Juni 2021)

Ein Träumchen diese Mod !  😍





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Se7TrcSoiz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

